# Naruto Chapter 412 Predictions Thread



## Hiroshi (Jul 30, 2008)

Some things you should keep in mind before posting:

Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
Don't post if you're going to flame others.
Don't post if you're just going to agonize/complain.
*Please do post if you are going to discuss Naruto latest spoilers or chapter.*
*Please do report anything that you feel is unnecessary in this thread.*

Failure to comply will result in consequences.


----------



## Klue (Jul 31, 2008)

Post away ladies


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2008)

Chapter starts off with Genjutsu, and ends with the Jinchuuriki turning into Hachibi.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sasuke gets up, removes the sword, and recovers from the aftereffects of whatever element of chakra the Hachibi happens to use.

The fight is even again, but Sasuke this time spams his Sharingan more to push the advantage. Hachibi has no choice but to release his beast.

Sasuke wins after a grueling fight.

And is subsequently shoved off for 20-30 chapters, recovering from his injuries, now that he doesn't have Oro's healing skillz.

20-30 chapters dedicated to Konoha/Pein/Naruto in the meanwhile.


Thing is, if it was genjutsu, would Karin/Suigetsu still be able to react as they did? I can't see it being genjutsu.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 1, 2008)

Predictions for next week's chapter?

Well, honestly I just really hope that Sasuke getting stabbed was NOT a genjutsu. I wonder if it will turn out to be one in the next chapter. I just really hope not. I'm tired of finally thinking that Sasuke got hurt for real, only to find out it was just a genjutsu again.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

It was all a genjutsu. 

Seriously, if it is, I will punch Kishi in the face.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Aug 1, 2008)

i predict kishi laughing at us for actually thinking he would hurt his beloved sasuke. 
it'll probobly be genjutsu or replacement jutsu or *something *like that.


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Aug 1, 2008)

more sauce.....from the looks of things it seems like naruto isn't going to be around for a while


----------



## Bellville (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm really hoping that Sasuke _actually_ got hurt, but then that would kind of seem below his abilities as a ninja we've seen so far in my opinion. I would like to see a continuation of Sasuke having his work cut out for him, after all, this guy is the eight tails(he can't be *that* far off from the kyuubi, right? right??) and he's older than Naruto, so he likely has more experience and bijuu control, making him an extremely skilled fighter. Basically I don't want the tables to suddenly turn and Sasuke wtfpwning him. Seriously, no fun there. I'm on the fence about seeing Naruto again, I wouldn't mind a skip actually as I'm now interested in the Sasuke-Hachibi fight


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2008)

hachibi vs sasuke.and maybe a few panels of naruto or pein.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Aug 1, 2008)

Hope you kids read the Bink**pia one.

Genjutsu reveal then more training hopefully. Maybe even Pain will show.

Who knows anymore.


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Aug 1, 2008)

Half chapter for Sasuke, few pages for Naruto's training, and maybe one page for Pein's arrival


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 1, 2008)

I predict Sasuke getting eight holes in his body and saying, "My god, I have eight holes in my body!"


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 1, 2008)

*Chapter 412 Prediction:*  As usual, Sasuke being defeated is all but an illusion.  Then he goes on the offensive, all to end with the Hachibi turning the tides once again with a different trick up his sleeve.


*The Next 8 Chapters:* The Hachibi fight will surely take the next 8 chapters (since Kishi doesn't tend to interupt the fights after the introduction phase). Thus ending on *Chapter 419*, which is the end *Volume 45*.  Which also falls during the Fall Season where we resume in the Training Arc in Shippudden.

Once the fight done, we will return to Naruto and see Fukasaku mention how Naruto has made significant progress.  (Yes, you guessed it, we won't be seeing Naruto training.   But will see some interesting developments).

And Pein, he and his troops are closing in on Konoha.  The Battle will soon commence.   Of course Naruto will get word only to arrive during the end of the attack, saving Sakura from certain death


----------



## Penance (Aug 1, 2008)

-Sasuke recovers
-Fight continues
-Someone powers up...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 1, 2008)

They finally decided to release the Third Databook (though a few months late), or is it another Mini-Databook?


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 1, 2008)

fucking epic chapter (all cause we got to see sasuke get raped a bit).......

 it's going to be all genjutsu somehow, or a replacement technique.  all shall be revealed next chapter


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 1, 2008)

i predict one hawk bunshin, then sasuke will start to use jutsus and the hachibi will end up releasing the beast, so the other chapter sasuke will finally activate the ms


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 1, 2008)

next chapter 8-tails will begin transforming into a bijuu after sasuke shows he's not even hurt


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 1, 2008)

Hachibi is oficially most retarted character ever... if he's not going to die this chapter... I dunno what going to do...


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 1, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hachibi is oficially most retarted character ever... if he's not going to die this chapter... I dunno what going to do...



He can't die before he transforms, so my prediction is Sasuke will bombard him with katons until the Hachibi has enough and transforms and in the middle of that we'll get a progress report on Naruto's training.
413 will be titled: Fried Squid


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 1, 2008)

The continuation of Hachibi vs Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Aug 1, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hachibi is oficially most retarted character ever... if he's not going to die this chapter... I dunno what going to do...



you dont like him right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 1, 2008)

vered said:


> you dont like him right?


Well, after seeing that retarted stance and leaps with swords (after reading spoiler I, somehow, imagined that cool-looking) and WRITING down lyrics for "rap"... Plus his over-all white beard japanese understanding of "gangsta"...
I honestly can't understand what for would somebody like him


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I honestly can't understand what for would somebody like him



For not getting owned/humiliated by Sasuke. That alone is enough reason for many to like him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> For not getting owned/humiliated by Sasuke. That alone is enough reason for many to like him.


And Hachibis part in this is what? All compliments for that matter goes to Kishi for having balls. Hachibi is still pathetic as character. He still can be strong opponent, and I'm sure he is - all strange people are tough nuts.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> And Hachibis part in this is what? All compliments for that matter goes to Kishi for having balls. Hachibi is still pathetic as character. He still can be strong opponent, and I'm sure he is - all strange people are tough nuts.



Well they're hatin' on kishi already for hyping sasuke so much so they need something to project on


----------



## Major (Aug 1, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i predict one hawk bunshin, then sasuke will start to use jutsus and the hachibi will end up releasing the beast, so the other chapter sasuke will finally activate the ms


 Pretty much my prediction as well


----------



## Katkind (Aug 1, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Well, after seeing that retarted stance and leaps with swords (after reading spoiler I, somehow, imagined that cool-looking) and WRITING down lyrics for "rap"... Plus his over-all white beard japanese understanding of "gangsta"...
> I honestly can't understand what for would somebody like him



 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Why does nobody care about that, though? It'd seem like a priority thing to do.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

Chapter may end with the 8-tails using his Bijuu or Sasuke using his MS. I'm not quite sure how long this fight will be though I'm leaning towards 2-3 more chapters.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Chapter may end with the 8-tails using his Bijuu or Sasuke using his MS. I'm not quite sure how long this fight will be though I'm leaning towards 2-3 more chapters.



In comparison, how long was the Deidara fight?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why does nobody care about that, though? It'd seem like a priority thing to do.



They absolutely refuse to do it because Kishi bullshitted a lot while writing his hyperbole and pretty words to the point none of them are sure about how to translate it.

It is far too ambiguous I've heard some say and is a pain in the ass to translate properly.  



Zaru said:


> In comparison, how long was the Deidara fight?



No more than 5 chapters I believe.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why does nobody care about that, though? It'd seem like a priority thing to do.



Cause Databooks are mostly meaningless fanservice which annoying tards worship as if they were the bible.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 1, 2008)

Obviously a bunshin but then 8 tails will use his bijuu powers and pimp slap the entire team.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 1, 2008)

You know what would be funny? If it was all a genjutsu of the Hachibi. Taka being caught in a genjutsu would crack me up. Especially if suddenly those shades of the Hachibi appeared in a pic as if it was sharingan.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Problem is tards can't translate. It takes a sufficiently bored translator who has nothing to do with his holidays to do the job. We'll get a few pages, like the ones on Sasuke, Naruto and Itachi quickly, but the others will take a while.



Or never get translated at all in some cases.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> It was all a genjutsu.
> 
> Seriously, if it is, I will punch Kishi in the face.



Count me in too.

It was too oblivous for us to figure out Sasuke got scared to fight 8th tailed guy directly so he used his genjutsu. What a bastard....


----------



## Major (Aug 1, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Or never get translated at all in some cases.


 Hopefully this time we get lucky.  There are a few people's stats I would really like to see.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Brb learning japanese 


In the end they'll probably release it in germany earlier than on the internet


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 1, 2008)

Sasuke turns into a log.


----------



## arjen1984 (Aug 1, 2008)

8-tails is being tricked by sasuke genjutsu and sasuke immediately attacks with this opportunity. But the 8-tails definitely has got more up his sleeve. At the end of the next chapter we will see some cool attack of the 8-tails again and sasuke using his mangekyou sharingan.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 1, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> You know what would be funny? If it was all a genjutsu of the Hachibi. Taka being caught in a genjutsu would crack me up. Especially if suddenly those shades of the Hachibi appeared in a pic as if it was sharingan.


The Sharingan allows the user to better utilize and counter genjutsu.  I find it unlikely that the Hachibi used genjutsu; especially when it seems like he has the utilization of chakra and the unique swords ability going for him.


----------



## BIG Buddie (Aug 1, 2008)

i think the fight will be drawn out a while and the 8 tails will power up to only 4 or 5 tails but in the end will have to use them all and will win but be injuried


----------



## FRS Naruto (Aug 1, 2008)

We will findout that fight between Sasuke & Hachibi have been genjutsu.  Like Deidara vs. Sasuke.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Let's hope it'll be the LAST obvious occurence of genjutsu in this fight.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Let's hope it'll be the LAST obvious occurence of genjutsu in this fight.



Don't bet your shorts against that it will be.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

I was putting emphasis on OBVIOUS. If we already know what happened before the outcome is revealed, isn't that just boring?


----------



## Demon_Sargeras (Aug 1, 2008)

in my opinion (after knowing how cunning sasuke is) he put not only the 8tail in genjutsu but also his own team taka
that way if taka can see sasuke getting hurt, then the 8 tail would actually believe that sasuke got hurt and wouldn't have second thoughts of this being a genjutsu since the others can see it too 
 prediction for next week:
sasuke somehow heals him self 
naruto training
pain showing in leaf village
sasuke activating MS


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Sargeras, think about it, if the 8tails is in an illusion, Sasuke could just MAKE HIM BELIEVE they're saying something else.


----------



## Demon_Sargeras (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sargeras, think about it, if the 8tails is in an illusion, Sasuke could just MAKE HIM BELIEVE they're saying something else.


that is also true
that could also happen lol genjutsus
BUT!!!!!!!! if it's not a genjutsu what will happen then? without oro's healing power sasuke'll die lol


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

There are other ways of that not being the real Sasuke. Kawarimi, forms of Bunshin, and such. Though I'm not excluding the genjutsu option.


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Let's hope it'll be the LAST obvious occurence of genjutsu in this fight.



no, we're doomed 




I think Hachibi comes up with a nice counter to genjutsu just like he did with Sasuke's chidori blade.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> no, we're doomed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well he's certainly not gonna lack the chakra power and control to dispel genjutsu. He can control the second strongest bijuu after all.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 1, 2008)

I predict genjutsu and I wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke's body disperse into hawks, similar to what Itachi did.


----------



## ZubbaZubba (Aug 1, 2008)

Actually I'm going to make a bold prediction.

Sasuke was seriously wounded and someone else is going to bail him out (likely kisame).  So much for his MS (oops I mean geass).  Overrated!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

ZubbaZubba said:


> Actually I'm going to make a bold prediction.
> 
> Sasuke was seriously wounded and someone else is going to bail him out (likely kisame).  So much for his MS (oops I mean geass).  Overrated!



Heavily wounded? Before both Sasuke and 8tails go serious? I'd say that's quite a bold prediction, yeah


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Obviously. But who uses replacement techniques any more? Its going to be another genjutsu gimmick.

Even though the Hachi Jinchurriki is blind.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Okay you're right, imagine the 8-tails being fooled by a log


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well he's certainly not gonna lack the chakra power and control to dispel genjutsu. He can control the second strongest bijuu after all.



Naruto has the kyuubi and he's bad at genjutsu. 

And is it really possible to "control" the bijuu? I think it's more like bijuu controlling it's host.

I just wanna see something new


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> Naruto has the kyuubi and he's bad at genjutsu.
> 
> And is it really possible to "control" the bijuu? I think it's more like bijuu controlling it's host.
> 
> I just wanna see something new



Jiraya taught him how to dispel a genjutsu, right. But Naruto was still too unexperienced to get through a double-layered genjutsu of Itachi's level.

Sasuke has strong genjutsu as well, but the hachibi is someone of immense power and experience. You'd think he can dispel most things below tsukiyomi/jiraya's frog genjutsu.


----------



## Yakkai (Aug 1, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> Naruto has the kyuubi and he's bad at genjutsu.



Yes but to be fair the writer only dimly remembers Naruto exists.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 1, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> The Sharingan allows the user to better utilize and counter genjutsu.  I find it unlikely that the Hachibi used genjutsu; especially when it seems like he has the utilization of chakra and the unique swords ability going for him.



Of course it's unlikely. I don't give it one chance in a billion of happening, but it would be hilarious to see, wouldn't it?


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Okay you're right, imagine the 8-tails being fooled by a log



Don't disrespect him like that.

He probably has a hypersensitive nose or something.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Don't disrespect him like that.
> 
> He probably has a hypersensitive nose or something.



I wonder how far his "abilities" (not the jutsus, but his natural specialities, such as sense of smell, eyesight, balance etc.) correlate with the animal his bijuu represents.

Octopi have quite sharp eyesight actually.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

They also have multiple limbs, and the ability to regenerate some of their limbs but I could be confusing them with starfish.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Considering his "tails" are likely made of chakra, that shouldn't matter much anyway.

It's Starfish btw.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't fucking correct me, you bastard. 

And I knew that. I just want to see more heads pop up, like a hydra, while Kishimoto continues to badily pun and disgrace the manga with his horrid Wu-Tang influences.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Don't fucking correct me, you bastard.
> 
> And I knew that. I just want to see more heads pop up, like a hydra, while Kishimoto continues to badily pun and disgrace the manga with his horrid Wu-Tang influences.



Thank god I never listened to Wu-Tang and thus won't be bothered by such things


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah lucky you, right?


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Jiraya taught him how to dispel a genjutsu, right. But Naruto was still too unexperienced to get through a double-layered genjutsu of Itachi's level.
> 
> Sasuke has strong genjutsu as well, but the hachibi is someone of immense power and experience. You'd think he can dispel most things below tsukiyomi/jiraya's frog genjutsu.



I dunno, I've just never seen anyone being able to dispel Uchiha genjutsu besides Kakashi or another Uchiha. Even Deidara had to train to counter it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> I dunno, I've just never seen anyone being able to dispel Uchiha genjutsu besides Kakashi or another Uchiha. Even Deidara had to train to counter it.


Wait, did Deidara even succeed in the end? 
My memory of that fight is blurry.

And well, that's because Kage Level fights against Uchihas are quite... rare. Why Orochimaru has such a weakness against it, I don't fucking know.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Aug 1, 2008)

Naruto can dispell a regular genjutsu but a genjutsu from someone like Itachi is a different story.

I hope we see Pain arrive just as the chapter ends. Kishi knows all about good hooks.

(And Sandaime, where are you??)


----------



## thlin (Aug 1, 2008)

Hopefully they make 8-tails immune to genjutsu as well. Im sick of this sharingan pawns all BS that Kishi is trying to push here. If it is so great, why isnt Madaras face carved on the mountains of Konoha?

And i think the real genjustsu should be on the Sas...he basically beat up on a sick Oroch (keep in mind it was itachi who put him away for good), Diedara blew himself up (sasuke had to hide inside a giant snake to survive), and Itachi basically let him win for the sake of the ninja universe.

But the story cant really proceed without killing off the 8-tails so hopefully Madara/Tobi has to intervene. And i really want to see the Japanese originals for once to see what 8-tails is really saying...the reference to ice ice baby was hilarious...


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

yep he did counter it when he tried, but then he forgot to watch out and received a punch on the face.

you know, now that you say it, I haven't seen Orochimaru fall under Sharingan genjutsu. So maybe you're right, even if Hachibi does fall for the genjutsu.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 1, 2008)

Hachibi stab the last two swords on Sasuke and then....



Poof... a rock appears in the place of Sasuke - *Kawarimi no jutsu!!*

Better than genjutsu at least!  That one's getting old...


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

No it will most likely be a Kage Bunshin. Because I hope to high hell that this isn't the resurgance of Kishimoto's crappy gimick situtation genjutsus again.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> No it will most likely be a Kage Bunshin. Because I hope to high hell that this isn't the resurgance of Kishimoto's crappy gimick situtation genjutsus again.



Sasuke never uses KB though.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sasuke never uses KB though.



Never too late now, Kishimoto pulls out powers for Sasuke out of his ass whenever he fees like it.

You expect him to be any different now?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Never too late now, Kishimoto pulls out powers for Sasuke out of his ass whenever he fees like it.
> 
> You expect him to be any different now?



Well the recent sharingan users used KB already, see Itachi and Kakashi at least. We know Sasuke knows how to do it and he could have used it in so many occasions, but he didn't, unlike the others. I'd say there's a reason.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well the recent sharingan users used KB already, see Itachi and Kakashi at least. We know Sasuke knows how to do it and he could have used it in so many occasions, but he didn't, unlike the others. I'd say there's a reason.



I doubt it. Kakashi has only used Kage Bunshin sparingly at most, I can only think of two times during Part II and that was once when he used a Kage Bunshin feint to trick Itachi into grappling his Kage Bunshin so that Kyuubi Naruto could blast him away with his Odama Rasengan and the second time being him showning Naruto how to train with his Kage Bunshins to increase his knowledge and expierence through the shadow clones.

But who knows. He might've henged a Kage Bunshin so he could test the Hachi Jinchurriki's abilities.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> I doubt it. Kakashi has only used Kage Bunshin sparingly at most, I can only think of two times during Part II and that was once when he used a Kage Bunshin feint to trick Itachi into grappling his Kage Bunshin so that Kyuubi Naruto could blast him away with his Odama Rasengan and the second time being him showning Naruto how to train with his Kage Bunshins to increase his knowledge and expierence through the shadow clones.
> 
> But who knows. He might've henged a Kage Bunshin so he could test the Hachi Jinchurriki's abilities.



Wait why would he henge the Bunshin, he'd look like him anyway


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no idea. But what the hell makes sense in Naruto anyway when you have a guy who transform into a faggy CS2 form that can fly with wings made out snakes?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

From an aerodynamic point of view that perfectly makes sense :byakuya


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, and how do you explain the Jewrengan MS?


----------



## VonDoom (Aug 1, 2008)

TWF said:


> Never too late now, Kishimoto pulls out powers for Sasuke out of his ass whenever he fees like it.
> 
> You expect him to be any different now?



It won't be a KAGE bunshin.  It will be a RAITON bunshin, made of concentrated lightning Sasuke summoned with his new Mangekyou Sharingan off-panel.  The RAITON bunshin will explode, destroying half of the mountain and where everyone will made "I barely got away in time!" statements.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

VonDoom said:


> It won't be a KAGE bunshin.  It will be a RAITON bunshin, made of concentrated lightning Sasuke summoned with his new Mangekyou Sharingan off-panel.  The RAITON bunshin will explode, destroying half of the mountain and where everyone will made "I barely got away in time!" statements.



And then you wake up from the nightmare, covered in sweat.


----------



## Fang (Aug 1, 2008)

That's no nightmare Zaru.


----------



## ddb (Aug 1, 2008)

maybe i think that sasuke will win then pein gonna come to konoha and battle but naruto gonna come back and try is new senjutsu pein gonna be almost death could have the chance to kill naruto but i'm sure that maybe Sasuke will come and save Naruto and then the two gonna battle againt pein if not death or Madara


----------



## Call Me V (Aug 1, 2008)

I've talked to a psychic and it will be:

page 1.Flower power me no stabby Sasookay
page 2. 8th tail rap and crazy wtf pwn move
page 3:  jutsu
page 4-6: Frogruto
page 7-8: Fugly, Shark boy, Hulk commentary
page 9: Flower power
page 10-11: Hachibi octo time
page 12-14: Naruto advances 1% in progress
page 15: PEIN!!!!11111 not flower power
page 17/ maybe 18: 8th tails captured or flower power


----------



## Call Me V (Aug 1, 2008)

ddb said:


> maybe i think that sasuke will win then pein gonna come to konoha and battle but naruto gonna come back and try is new senjutsu pein gonna be almost death could have the chance to kill naruto but i'm sure that maybe Sasuke will come and save Naruto and then the two gonna battle againt pein if not death or Madara



ya me think so too dan picolo come and spirit bomb on luffy than zaubza and haku dance kishimoto hyundai mitsubishi.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2008)

Personally I know we are not gonbna get it but I would love a background flashback on the hachibi Love to know where he learned to fight like Zaru and Sonic the hedge hog must have been one cool sensei


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 1, 2008)

More Mr. 8 tails rapping.
More Mr. 8 tails pwning.
More Mr. 8 tails Period.


----------



## Leaf WhirlWind (Aug 1, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Chapter starts off with Genjutsu, and ends with the Jinchuuriki turning into Hachibi.



Agree that pretty much the way it looks like its heading hopefully a page or on 
Naruto training


----------



## shit (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's a prediction for ya.

We'll see a flashback to Sasuke's fight with Haku. The similarities, Sasuke looking like a pin cushin being those similarities, are too glaring to over-look. Sasuke will be like "Dizzam, Mist ninja sure know how to pwn my ass." And then he'll pass out and Suigetsu will unlock Kyubi power and save him. Oh wait...


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2008)

it will start with the hachibi vs sasuke with sasuke showing he's ok.and they continue their fight.and it will cut towards the end to either pein or narutos training.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

Hm. Somehow I get the feeling Kishi will mainly focus on this fight for now and not show much of anything else. And I can't say I dislike that.


----------



## Fay (Aug 2, 2008)

I really liked chapter 411. The hachibi is becoming one of my favorite characters!
But as a loyal Sasuke fan, I'm rooting for the Sauce (duhh).

And now Kishi showed us that Sasuke's goal is the elders, and he doesn't want to hurt other people from konoha (Sasuke's own words) and also that he's using Akatsuki (again, Sasuke's own words) (I knew it!!).

In short: I'm a happy panda looking forward to the upcoming chapters that will have an epic fight!

New questions: Hachibi asked Sasuke why he wants to capture him. Sasuke said he doesn't need to know.
Also, Sasuke said he wants to know if the deal with tailed beasts is for real.
I wonder what these things are hinting at..?

My prediction: something unpredictable will happen next chapter!!


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess we'll see Hachi pwn Sasuke for a while then Sasuke uses his atomic_*cough*bomb*cough*_ sharingan and makes short work of 8 tails.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 2, 2008)

I predict this guy recording Sasuke's fight and true intentions.


----------



## Fang (Aug 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hm. Somehow I get the feeling Kishi will mainly focus on this fight for now and not show much of anything else. And I can't say I dislike that.



Long past the time when Kishimoto was able to handle multiple fights fairy well ie Part I's Rescue Sasuke Arc with the Sound Five's fights.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Aug 2, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> And now Kishi showed us that Sasuke's goal is the elders, and he doesn't want to hurt other people from konoha (Sasuke's own words)
> 
> New questions: Hachibi asked Sasuke why he wants to capture him. Sasuke said he doesn't need to know.
> Also, Sasuke said he wants to know if the deal with tailed beasts is for real.
> I wonder what these things are hinting at..?



I knew Sasuke probably wasn't going to hurt others in Konoha but where does he specifically say that? And you do realize it's still Madara who told him the "truth" about the elders. He obviouslly didn't tell him everything or just told him his perspective of the truth. 

As far as the Hachibi is concerned, I've always had a feeling Sasuke was either going to use the Hachibi's power for himself or make a deal with him. He can't just hand him to Madara.

Who wants to bet Zetsu is recording this whole thing too? Heehee, Madara will learn of everything as usual.


----------



## vered (Aug 2, 2008)

Deadly Monk said:


> I knew Sasuke probably wasn't going to hurt others in Konoha but where does he specifically say that? And you do realize it's still Madara who told him the "truth" about the elders. He obviouslly didn't tell him everything or just told him his perspective of the truth.
> 
> As far as the Hachibi is concerned, I've always had a feeling Sasuke was either going to use the Hachibi's power for himself or make a deal with him. He can't just hand him to Madara.
> 
> Who wants to bet Zetsu is recording this whole thing too? Heehee, Madara will learn of everything as usual.



yes he did say that in the chapter when madara revealed himself to kisame and sasuke and hebi had their first meating as a group with madara.sasuke said he is only after the elders not anyone else.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

vered said:


> yes he did say that in the chapter when madara revealed himself to kisame and sasuke and hebi had their first meating as a group with madara.sasuke said he is only after the elders not anyone else.



So what is he gonna do against people in his way? If he has to go all out against jounins etc. blocking him, all he can do is run since he has no place to regenerate inside Konoha. And as soon as a fight starts, bitches will be after his ass anyway.

I say that because fighting those people without killing them is just making things more difficult, see Deidara.


----------



## Fay (Aug 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So what is he gonna do against people in his way? If he has to go all out against jounins etc. blocking him, all he can do is run since he has no place to regenerate inside Konoha. And as soon as a fight starts, bitches will be after his ass anyway.
> 
> I say that because fighting those people without killing them is just making things more difficult, see Deidara.



But Sasuke has MS that can most likely force people to do what he want. So that shouldn't be a problem.

And remember the Sasuke vs. 1000 nins fight? He knocked them out without killing them! Same for the CS guys!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

Exactly. He has MS.

Are you saying he can use MS infinitely? Even Itachi was thinking twice before using it.


----------



## Fay (Aug 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Exactly. He has MS.
> 
> Are you saying he can use MS infinitely? Even Itachi was thinking twice before using it.



Sasuke's eyes have more potential.

And remember, we have yet to find out why Itachi wanted to rid Sasuke of the CS. Seeing as the CS was drawing out Sasuke's chakra, it has to do something with Sasuke's special chakra Kabuto, Kyuubi and Madara were talking about!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

Itachi and Kakashi both were put under heavy strain when using MS. It wouldn't make sense for Sasuke to be able to spam it like nothing else.

He lost CS for extra chakra and Orochimaru for fast regeneration, so it's even less likely.


----------



## Fay (Aug 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Itachi and Kakashi both were put under heavy strain when using MS. It wouldn't make sense for Sasuke to be able to spam it like nothing else.
> 
> He lost CS for extra chakra and Orochimaru for fast regeneration, so it's even less likely.



-Kakashi doesn't have a lot of chakra.
-Don't know how much chakra Itachi has, only that Sasuke's eyes have more potential.

As for CS, like I said, there's a reason Itachi wanted Sasuke to lose it. If Sasuke wouldn't gain benefits from losing CS, then Itachi wouldn't have done so.
And what is CS? It pulls out latent chakra from the user. Thus, Sasuke losing CS has something to do with Sasuke's special chakra IMO.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

They have potential to be stronger, or what? That wouldn't take away the chakra drain. Maybe even increase it


----------



## Fay (Aug 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They have potential to be stronger, or what? That wouldn't take away the chakra drain. Maybe even increase it



Perhaps..perhaps not.

Time will tell!


----------



## Last Shadow (Aug 2, 2008)

I HOPE it's not A TRAP. I'm getting tired of this genjutsu
Ur in mah trap all along!

If it weren't a genjutsu that'd be epic. But I digress...

My Predictions
-ITS A TRAP
-Sasuke uses sharingan
-They duke it out some more
-Sasuke actually injures Hachibi
-Hachibi Jinchuuriki uses his Bijuu powers. (Last Panel)

Please, for the love of the manga, don't be soo predictable Kishi.


----------



## Kek (Aug 2, 2008)

Hachibi: Sorry baby, but it was fun while it lasted. OH YEEEAAH!

*poof*

Hachibi: !?
Sasuke (off to side): You're good, but not good enough.
Hachibi: *hmpf* We'll see about that, stupid baby!
Sasuke activates MS, and Hachibi is raeped. Like Kishi always wanted.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 2, 2008)

Karin will step in and kick Hachibi in the face at 800 km/h


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 2, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Karin will step in and kick Hachibi in the face at 800 km/h


:rofl:rofl


that would be fucking epic XD


----------



## Penance (Aug 2, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Karin will step in and kick Hachibi in the face at 800 km/h



I'd lol....


----------



## Marsala (Aug 2, 2008)

Crack prediction: It's NOT genjutsu, or kawarimi, or bunshin. It's real, and Sasuke has to be taken away by Taka to get healed before a rematch.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 2, 2008)

what makes me believe that the attack really did not get sasuke, is that:


his clothes, the swords cut his clothes, so:


he would need a new outfit change ()

or he would need to sew that, and probably have marks

marks = more things to draw = kishi not doing


flawless logic


----------



## Saf (Aug 3, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> what makes me believe that the attack really did not get sasuke, is that:
> 
> 
> his clothes, the swords cut his clothes, so:
> ...


You guys do realise Naruto is digitally modeled?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

Saf said:


> You guys do realise Naruto is digitally modeled?


sure, photoshop is your friend


but even like that, kishi does not like to get bored doing details


and that would destroy sauce's new outfit


----------



## Saf (Aug 3, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sure, photoshop is your friend
> 
> 
> but even like that, kishi does not like to get bored doing details
> ...


Not Photoshop. Kishi doesn't draw anything.

But nobody can have their outfit ruined. Ever. This is 100% fact.


----------



## kiss me! (Aug 3, 2008)

*Forecast *

Hopefully a splash of Konoha getting thrashed by Pein or someone! 
_Hopefully _a storm Pein in the chapter this week...
That *not* being a genjustu and Sasuke truly having eight swords through him like I've always dreamed! A sunny day on that idea! 
A clear sky of Naruto.. Please god no.... I've had enough of that boy...
And at the end the chapter a *big* rainbow! ​


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 3, 2008)

kiss me! said:


> That *not* being a genjustu and Sasuke truly having eight swords through him like I've always dreamed! A sunny day on that idea!



The Hachibi only has 7 swords.
So no shot there


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

Saf said:


> Not Photoshop. Kishi doesn't draw anything.
> 
> But nobody can have their outfit ruined. Ever. This is 100% fact.


kishi does not draw that o-o? not even using photoshop >_>?


----------



## sworder (Aug 3, 2008)

Those injuries are too deep, and Taka cant do shit. There's no way this is the real Sauce.


----------



## Saf (Aug 3, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> kishi does not draw that o-o? not even using photoshop >_>?


There was an article about how Naruto was the first Shounen Jump manga to switch to full digital rendering. I'll see if I can't find it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2008)

Saf said:


> There was an article about how Naruto was the first Shounen Jump manga to switch to full digital rendering. I'll see if I can't find it.


but wait...it can be digital...but kishi still makes the manga, probably he makes that with the program, using tablet :x


----------



## .44 (Aug 3, 2008)

8-tails: [rap lyrics almost as bad as Soulja Boy's]
Sasuke: lulz it was genjutsu, I can't die.
8-tails: Oh, he's an Uchiha (/shameless Sasuke hype)
Sasuke: I'm more special than you
8-tails: A man never loses to a child
Sasuke: but a man loses to haxxed eyes all the time
8-tails: Oh shit son
*8-tails starts transformation*

Yeah, boring shit with more Sasuke hype.


----------



## Ishi (Aug 3, 2008)

.44 said:


> 8-tails: [rap lyrics almost as bad as Soulja Boy's]
> Sasuke: lulz it was genjutsu, I can't die.
> 8-tails: Oh, he's an Uchiha (/shameless Sasuke hype)
> Sasuke: I'm more special than you
> ...


:rofl
I agree.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2008)

Saf said:


> There was an article about how Naruto was the first Shounen Jump manga to switch to full digital rendering. I'll see if I can't find it.



That's surprising, considering the watercolor colorpages. And his art really doesn't look digitally made.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 3, 2008)

8 tails did genjutsu by rapping and sasuke is in it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 3, 2008)

I predict:



Prove me wrong Kishimoto and deserve a fucking medal.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I predict:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong Kishimoto and deserve a fucking medal.



Did Sasuke ever use a log, actually?


----------



## LoT (Aug 3, 2008)

Kek said:


> Hachibi: Sorry baby, but it was fun while it lasted. OH YEEEAAH!
> 
> *poof*
> 
> ...


I quote my self:


LoT said:


> Seriously it wouldn't surprise me that much if Sasuke really lose this fight for NOW.
> 
> We know Sasuke wants to kill the Konoha Elders and he will do that right after finishing his current mission: Capture the 8 Tails.
> No doubt Sasuke would most likely be able to kill them if Naruto, Sakura, Sai and Kakashi are not there to protect them. But he wont! Why wont he kill them? Because Naruto will be there AND in the end Sasuke will be most likely a good guy again and good guys doesn't kill old ladys.
> ...



If the fight is Over now I predict some Sakura & Kakashi Moments
If the fight goes on because of GenJutsus or Replacements it'll be another Sasukes focused Chapter ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Did Sasuke ever use a log, actually?


That's symbolic.


----------



## iLurk (Aug 3, 2008)

Sasuke lays dead on the floor from overdose of getting owned so hard.

Hachibi continues on to whoop Juugo and Suigetsu like they did the last chapter.

Hachibi then goes 8-tails mode and start raping Karin with his 8 tentacles.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2008)

iLurk said:


> Hachibi continues on to whoop Juugo and Suigetsu like they did the last chapter.



Why would he need to, they'd probably run away anyway.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 3, 2008)

maybe this chapter we will get introduced to Hachibi's hype man which would mean a rap battle could be coming


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 3, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> maybe this chapter we will get introduced to Hachibi's hype man which would mean a rap battle could be coming


Another stereotypic black man... probably fat this time...


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 3, 2008)

well, sasuke is definitely not hurt. kishi has done this, one too many times when he makes it look like a character has suffered a major damage only for him to reveal in the next chapter that he was playing with us. remember when itachi too out sasuke's eye, and we were all making a "one eyed sasuke" threads....well the next week, it all turned out to be genjutsu - conviniently I might add. this coming week is no different - I predict that in the next chapter, we would see sasuke brushing off his shoulder and say something like - "is that all you've got?" *(because that is the way kishi will write it)*


----------



## Seijaku_ (Aug 3, 2008)

More Sasuke vs 8-tails... Hope not genjutsu. Another long fight...

What made me wonder in the last chapter was Hachibi seems to know Akatsuki... If Sasuke win this, he will know, if he knows already what will happen to Hachibi... He if wants he can help the 8-tails and can gain an ally... Just a thought... I doubt Sasuke will let him died in the hands of Madara, he will take Hachibi to Madara but in the end I doubt he will agree with his dead. Sasuke and his own Jinchuuriki lol...


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 3, 2008)

I predict more Sasuke/Hachibi fighting, having some elemental jutsu exchange which ends with Sasuke activating his MS. We won't see any MS jutsu this chapter.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 3, 2008)

i predict that the tables will turn in sasuke's favor, but the chapter will end on 8 tails breaking out some bijuu-esque abilities.

i would look forward to the possibility of some of naruto's training, but kishimoto is working his uchiha magic right now, so ill save it for another time.

oh and i predict fans getting more uptight about discussing the hachibi out of fear of racism that clearly isnt there...

we have a rapping ninja on our hands and people are more tense than usual  hehe.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2008)

Sadly, if 8tails shows his true, unleashed form, Sasuke's win is inevitable.

Ugly things/true forms rarely win. Especially not in Naruto.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 3, 2008)

Sasuke rapes.


----------



## mee (Aug 3, 2008)

I predict that the eight-tails forces sasuke to retreat.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 3, 2008)

I expect a bunch of "!!!!" while the Hachibi is getting ready to plant the final sword singing some lyrics that get lost in the translation. Sasuke will then reveal himself to have escaped being turned into a pin cushion in some way. Karin will fangirl some, Suigetsu will make a snide remark or thought (although I admit he's growing on me). Sasuke will take off his Akatsuki cloak saying something along the lines of "You're pretty powerful, but you pale in comparison to me" and we get a closeup of the MS. 

Cut to Naruto being whacked on the head a couple of times. He'll get a few pointers from either Gamakichi or Fukasaku and resume training and we'll cut back to Sasuke vs Hachibi. Sasuke will use an MS power and go in for the figurative kill.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 3, 2008)

Next chapter.

Juugo says: "Crap, i tripped over my Akatsuki cloak. Can i try again, Sasuke?"


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 3, 2008)

i predict sasuke wins, 

convinces hachibi to join team hawk

zetsu is shown spying on them and tells madara


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 3, 2008)

After his genjutsu is countered he will be pushed into a corner and forced to use his MS.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr. 8tails falls madly in love with Karin. What? Miracles can happen. She criticized his lyrical stylings, I think someone like him might find that attractive. Oh, and betting it isn't a genjutsu but Sasuke got out of it fine by barely dodging them so that they don't get his vitals or something.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2008)

Kabuto will jump in and Sasuke fights both him and the 8tails and wins using the normal Sharingan.

Gai has a heart attack.


----------



## Quintessential (Aug 4, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Chapter starts off with Genjutsu, and ends with the Jinchuuriki turning into Hachibi.



I like this.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict that the Hachibi will break the genjutsu, but at that point Sasuke will start singing "Sunshine lollipops and rainbows". The Hachibi, disgusted by the extremely gay song, will leave. Sasuke will come back to Madara, who will rape him for not having been able to capture the Hachibi.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2008)

Also, Naruto has a heart attack.
And Sakura and Tsunade will get naked. For no reason.


----------



## lucid dream (Aug 4, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> When kishi gets back from vacation and sees his helpers did this to his Sasuke
> he is gonna be pissed





Why even bother with such an obvious "nothing serious will happen" cliffhanger?

How many retards are actually going "Oh no, is Sasuke really gonna make it??  " 

Maybe there is something I'm not getting? 

The best option, if Sasuke gets out of this alone, is that this is a chance to show of an MS jutsu. It's a serious jam, MS is known for serious hax already, so why not. 

Regular genjutsu would be horridly lame after the Uchiha fight, as would a KB. Though I wouldn't be surprised if it was either one of those.

More or less...my money is on one of those three options. Monopoly money.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there a chapter this week?


----------



## Amphitryon (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucid Dreaming said:


> Why even bother with such an obvious "nothing serious will happen" cliffhanger?
> 
> How many retards are actually going "Oh no, is Sasuke really gonna make it??  "
> 
> ...



I see your bet and raise a "Jail pass" card. 

Ontopic, Sauce is gonna pwn, and even though Hachibi is cool, his lame rapping gets so embarrassing that I think it's for the best. 

Next new char will be a headbanging metalhead.


----------



## Obrysii (Aug 4, 2008)

My thoughts:

Sasuke manages to escape via some means

Sasuke: Taijutsu won't work on you
Hachibi: Should've figured that out by now!
Sasuke: What about genjutsu?
Hachibi: *No effect* Ha, I'm blind - now what you gonna do?
Sasuke: I have no other choice, then. Mangekyou Sharingan.
Hachibi: Ooh, let's see what you got!

Scene change to Naruto. Energy is flowing around him.

Gama: Increadible!
Fukasaku: He is just like ...
Naruto: *internally* Gotta focus ... gotta focus ... gotta focus ... hungry ...
Naruto: *starts to transform*
Fukasaku: ...or not *hits him with his bat.*

Scene change to Hachibi/Sasuke. Both are looking worn out. The battlefield is devestated.

Hachibi: You're somethin' else!
Karin: Sasuke's AWESOME
Sasuke: Heh.
Hachibi: But so am I! *Transforms*

Final page is the fully transformed Hachibi in all its glory.

Next chapter, "Sasuke's Eyes!!"


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2008)

The man isn't blind.

"The sun's killer on my eyes!"


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 4, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> The man isn't blind.
> 
> "The sun's killer on my eyes!"




Not to mentioned that he can fucking read and write with a pen and paper.

For fuck's sake, he just couldn't be any less blind.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

Another fight Chapter End was genjutsu but 8T shrugs it off


----------



## notBowen (Aug 4, 2008)

Would love for the 8-tails to just roflstomp the shit out of the Sauce for chapters on end but unfortunately Sasuke recently got a huge upgrade (MS) that for the moment we've only seen used without any explanation or context on some fodder nin. This fight is going to have to showcase the new ability, pretty much.

 Hopefully Kishi will just make Sasuke a bit more like Naruto for once and still have it fail miserably despite the buildup.


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2008)

We would all love to see the Hachi Jinchurriki (or in fact, any bloody character wail and stomp on characters like Sasuke, Itachi and Madara) beat on Sasuke all chapter, for multiple ones in their fight.

Sadly, it probably won't happen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2008)

Sasuke turns the tide, 8-tails transforms into his bijuu marking the end of this week's chapter ^_^


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Sasuke turns the tide, 8-tails transforms into his bijuu marking the end of this week's chapter ^_^



and sasuke instant pwns it next chapter


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2008)

That sounds like a fake spoiler. In fact, I bet it is.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict Sasuke uses some advanced jutsu which makes the 8 tails realize how strong he is and he changes to full bjiuu. They battle for a few pages, then perhaps we get a glimpse of Pein, or perhaps an imporant part of Naruto training.


----------



## LoT (Aug 4, 2008)

Any early Fake-Spoiler? 

I've a question. Did Kishi release his last Databook in the end of Part1?
I'm just wondering about the third Databook .. could it be Part2 ends in 4 weeks when the 3rd Databook is coming?
That would mean Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke will do some Offscreen things .. probably Training. But that would also mean Sasuke will most likely lose this fight and returns to Madara without the Hachibi ..


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Aug 4, 2008)

Is their going to be a chapter this week?


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2008)

i don't see why not


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2008)

LoT said:


> Any early Fake-Spoiler?
> 
> I've a question. Did Kishi release his last Databook in the end of Part1?
> I'm just wondering about the third Databook .. could it be Part2 ends in 4 weeks when the 3rd Databook is coming?
> That would mean Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke will do some Offscreen things .. probably Training. But that would also mean Sasuke will most likely lose this fight and returns to Madara without the Hachibi ..


No, he released the first databook half way through Part 1. Going by that logic, we're half way through Part 2. **


----------



## LoT (Aug 4, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> No, he released the first databook half way through Part 1. Going by that logic, we're half way through Part 2. **



... But he released the 2nd Databook in the end of Part1. Am I right?

Isn't it smarter to gather all the informations and release them in the end of that part?!

btw. I saw that ""Dumbass."


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm so lookin forward to the Ranks of Ninjutsu revealed in the Databook 3


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope that logic is true. I hope we are half way and not "close to the end" like ppl say. Half is not close to being finished. I'm excited for the databook to see how some have improved and more info on Akatsuki. I mean, I hope they include new characters and Pain and Konan. I think this chapter Sasuke replaces with log then does a surprise attack. But I think Taka would know its a replacement so I'm confused on that. I want to see real jutsu now that the taijutsu part is over. But Killer Bee prolly have more sword tricks. Maybe Zetsu will popup, spy and narrate the fight explaining Killer Bee's abilities and such. And we see how Naruto's doing in middle or end of chap.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Aug 4, 2008)

chapter 412:


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> We would all love to see the Hachi Jinchurriki (or in fact, any bloody character wail and stomp on characters like Sasuke, Itachi and Madara) beat on Sasuke all chapter, for multiple ones in their fight.
> 
> Sadly, it probably won't happen.



Kishi and shonen's wishes> Yours. 

We will find out that Sasuke was a bushin at the end.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm thinking Sasuke intends to do something with the 8-tails to keep Akatsuki from getting him. If I'm right, that likely means that Sasuke is actually going to lose this fight.

Of course, he hasn't lost yet; he has yet to show what new hax his sharingan has. Which will make it all the more satisfying if he and his godingan get stomped down several notches.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

I sence more nonsense and more Plotholes next chapter


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 4, 2008)

It's so fucking lame that in the next chapter it's probably gonna be revealed that Sasuke had Hachibi and Team Filler in a genjutsu.

This series really has turned into a piece of shit.


----------



## .44 (Aug 4, 2008)

The question really isn't whether the 8-tails was in a genjutsu last chapter, but when it will be revealed. Predicting what happens this chapter is more of guessing the time line than the actual events. I predict it ends with 8-tails transforming, but it might not, if the chapter goes back to Naruto.


----------



## Weareweare (Aug 4, 2008)

This weeks episode we are finally going to view Karins special ability.

Personally I think its some sort of time jutsu where she makes time go back or something, thus Sasuke not dying.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2008)

LoT said:


> ... But he released the 2nd Databook in the end of Part1. Am I right?
> 
> Isn't it smarter to gather all the informations and release them in the end of that part?!
> 
> btw. I saw that ""Dumbass."


So? He released the first databook half way through, and the second one at the end. Seeing as it's obvious Part 2 isn't ending in a month I think it's safe to assume he's following the same pattern and that we're half way through Part 2.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 4, 2008)

.44 said:


> The question really isn't whether the 8-tails was in a genjutsu last chapter, but when it will be revealed. Predicting what happens this chapter is more of guessing the time line than the actual events. I predict it ends with 8-tails transforming, but it might not, if the chapter goes back to Naruto.


I hope we don't see Naruto or anyone else for the next 2-3 chapters for the fight goes smoothly then it can move to the end of Naruto training and Pein attacking Konoha.


Suzuku said:


> So? He released the first databook half way through, and the second one at the end. Seeing as it's obvious Part 2 isn't ending in a month I think it's safe to assume he's following the same pattern and that we're half way through Part 2.


It's safe to assume the story crossed the half of Part II so just one more DB, when the series ends, may come.


----------



## .44 (Aug 4, 2008)

Weareweare said:


> This weeks episode we are finally going to view Karins special ability.
> 
> Personally I think its some sort of time jutsu where she makes time go back or something, thus Sasuke not dying.



That would be cool, but that would mean Sasuke's arrogance (read: not using Jewringan at start) cost him, and Kishi won't punish him for that.

And lol at Orihime-Karen.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2008)

Next chapter it will be revealed that Hachibi has been training to fight Itachi 
Also, Kabuto shows up to back Hachibi up. And Pein will show up to side with them too.

Sasuke will roflstomp them all.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 4, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Next chapter it will be revealed that Hachibi has been training to fight Itachi
> Also, Kabuto shows up to back Hachibi up. And Pein will show up to side with them too.
> 
> Sasuke will roflstomp them all.



 

I loled 




I predict more Sasuke v. Hachibi and more Naruto training closer to the end.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, right, forgot the blue guy who smells like fish.

Kisame comes to their aid too, but still Sasuke just laughs them off


----------



## Toproq (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict Sasuke powning the 8 tails. Most likely the 8 tails is in a genjutsu. Even more awesome I think it stands a good chance than Sasuke put him in an eternal genjutsu with Susanoo.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2008)

Toproq said:


> I predict Sasuke powning the 8 tails. Most likely the 8 tails is in a genjutsu. Even more awesome I think it stands a good chance than Sasuke put him in an eternal genjutsu with Susanoo.



 @ Susanoo. Wouldn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## Bonds (Aug 4, 2008)

What's the difference between saying "Sasuke will pwn the 8-tails" and "Sasuke will be pwn'd by the 8-tails"? Both are opinions. Both are predictions. One comes from a fan, the other comes from a hater. Some come from people who are neutral but they're in the minority. 

But what's the big difference between a hater and a "tard"? Tards aren't bashing another character just for the shits of it. And they're especially not bashing the other characters fans. So what is a hater? A bully on the internet who feels he'll make friends by making wise cracks about other people for simply having an opinion on fictional characters that he isn't forcing on anyone. To me, that's just the saddest thing...


On topic: I predict Sasuke and 8-tails fighting and stuff


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict that Sasuke will need his team Taka to beat the 8 tails, and even then it will be a really hard fight. Sasuke will barely come out with his life. I think this will be a time when he starts to become frustrated with a lack of power sort of like at the end of part 1. He will go back to Madara with Taka and take Itachi's eyes for EMS to cheer him up. He realizes that he will need that much power to deal with the elders of Konoha. Meanwhile, Madara will be thinking "Just as planned..." And Naruto will be thinking "lulz I haz not want to turn into Toady "


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 4, 2008)

Bonds said:


> What's the difference between saying "Sasuke will pwn the 8-tails" and "Sasuke will be pwn'd by the 8-tails"? Both are opinions. Both are predictions. One comes from a fan, the other comes from a hater. Some come from people who are neutral but they're in the minority.
> 
> But what's the big difference between a hater and a "tard"? Tards aren't bashing another character just for the shits of it. And they're especially not bashing the other characters fans. So what is a hater? A bully on the internet who feels he'll make friends by making wise cracks about other people for simply having an opinion on fictional characters that he isn't forcing on anyone. To me, that's just the saddest thing...
> 
> ...



Kickin' knowledge on the internetz. 

On topic: I think Hachibi put the Sauce in a genjutsu, & KArin & Juugo will bring him back by tapping him, & Suigetsu will be fighting him.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Bonds said:


> What's the difference between saying "Sasuke will pwn the 8-tails" and "Sasuke will be pwn'd by the 8-tails"? Both are opinions. Both are predictions. One comes from a fan, the other comes from a hater. Some come from people who are neutral but they're in the minority.
> 
> But what's the big difference between a hater and a "tard"? Tards aren't bashing another character just for the shits of it. And they're especially not bashing the other characters fans. So what is a hater? A bully on the internet who feels he'll make friends by making wise cracks about other people for simply having an opinion on fictional characters that he isn't forcing on anyone. To me, that's just the saddest thing...
> 
> ...




-snip-

If not, it's like a clear window into a biased view. I mean, think about what you just said. If someone says "Sasuke will pwn the 8-tails" he's a tard, but if someone says "Sasuke will be pwn by the 8-tails, he's a hater"? 

What makes the first one a tard and the second one a hater? Why is it not the other way around? both are saying that one character will defeat another. What makes the first one a Sasuke tard instead of an 8-tails hater (a racist?) and the second one a Sasuke hater instead of an 8-tails tard?

Seems to me that your views are very one-sided.

Anyway,
Does anyone actually think the 8-tails is blind? I think this fight will last about 5-6 more chapters.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Next chapter it will be revealed that Hachibi has been training to fight Itachi
> Also, Kabuto shows up to back Hachibi up. And Pein will show up to side with them too.
> 
> Sasuke will roflstomp them all.


:rofl:rofl thats so absurd :rofl




i predict that it was a hawk bunshin, and the real sasuke will appear behind the 8 tails, with his ms already activated, and probably make one cocky comment "you are good" "you live up to your hype" 


or actually the end was one genjutsu and the 8 tails does not know, and when he finally figure out he will use his bijuu chakra to become "immune" to genjutsu, sasuke will start to use nin but the chakra will heal him, so it will end with sasuke activating his ms



or actually sasuke got stabbed and karin will heal him <3, and ppl will not talk about her being so useless anymore


----------



## dr.psycho (Aug 4, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> -snip-
> 
> If not, it's like a clear window into a biased view. I mean, think about what you just said. If someone says "Sasuke will pwn the 8-tails" he's a tard, but if someone says "Sasuke will be pwn by the 8-tails, he's a hater"?
> 
> ...




I agree it was a pretty one sided view. What exactly distinguishes a hater from a tard? In my view they're exactly the same. A tards fanboyism causes him to become a hater toward other character's and their fandoms, while a hater is usually a tard and fanboy of another character. One equals the other.

Then there are people who intelligently criticize a character, which is perfectly fine and they get labled a hater by tards. 

ON another topic 

I don't think 8-tails is blind because during the fight with Sasuke he wrote down rapping lyrics. Why would a blind person write down lyrics if he can't see?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

dr.psycho said:


> I don't think 8-tails is blind because during the fight with Sasuke he wrote down rapping lyrics. Why would a blind person write down lyrics if he can't see?



Do people still think he's blind ?


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict more gay subtext in this chapter. 

And Hachibi using Sasuke as target practice.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 4, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Kickin' knowledge on the internetz.
> 
> On topic: I think Hachibi put the Sauce in a genjutsu, & KArin & Juugo will bring him back by tapping him, & Suigetsu will be fighting him.



Really now? My thoughts are reversed, with the _Hachibi_ being the one in the middle of Sasuke's _genjutsu_. After all, we have no reason to believe he possesses the knack to to cast such illusions, nor that Sasuke would be incapable of seeing through said illusion with his _sharingan_.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict Sasuke lives.


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 4, 2008)

Any unofficial spoilers guys?

i think the next chapter we'll find that sasuke either used a replacement tecknique, or his new jewrigan can cast genjutsu on multiple people without looking at them, hence why everyone saw the same thing/.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 4, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Any unofficial spoilers guys?



From what I can gather, no there are not any quite yet (mangahelpers is blank, and my limited knowledge of navigating 2chan gives no results either).


			
				maximilyan said:
			
		

> i think the next chapter we'll find that sasuke either used a replacement tecknique, or his new jewrigan can cast genjutsu on multiple people without looking at them, hence why everyone saw the same thing/.



Interesting idea, though it's equally as possible, and more simplistic that Sasuke cast, or initiated the _genjutsu_ just before he was struck - which happens to be the time in which we hadn't been shown his allies reactions.


----------



## Saf (Aug 4, 2008)

Or... their reaction was part of the Genjutsu?

I fail to see why Sasuke couldn't make as part of his Genjutsu Suigetsu reacting to the events of the Genjutsu.


----------



## 8 (Aug 4, 2008)

i predict the end of this game. 8 tails won


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Any unofficial spoilers guys?



Spoilers should be coming tommorrow, Tuesday is the normal time for One Piece, Bleach and Naruto ones, at any point.



> i think the next chapter we'll find that sasuke either used a replacement tecknique, or his new jewrigan can cast genjutsu on multiple people without looking at them, hence why everyone saw the same thing/.



Hopefully not, getting more genjutsu bullshit is the last thing this manga needs, we had enough of that crap from Itachi.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 4, 2008)

8 tails gets raped ^^


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 4, 2008)

8tails gets raped *hard*


----------



## Farih (Aug 4, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Chapter starts off with Genjutsu, and ends with the Jinchuuriki turning into Hachibi.



The genjutsu part is definitely true, but I think it's a little early for Hachibi to enter the fight.  I think we're not done seeing all the swordswork yet.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2008)

This week's spoilers are probably gonna flood with fakes - you can't find better reason than genjutsu cliffhanger


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2008)

some interesting news posted on MH:



> Quote: kirimi
> Confirmed news about the Summer issue of Akamaru Jump:
> 
> Magazine cover: Reborn!
> ...



the last line is interesting.so no jump that week?and a double issue since it seems that 37 and 38 will be together.that means we'll get double chapter???


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :rofl:rofl thats so absurd :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping it's the 1st or the latter.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Aug 4, 2008)

vered said:


> some interesting news posted on MH:
> 
> 
> 
> the last line is interesting.so no jump that week?and a double issue since it seems that 37 and 38 will be together.that means we'll get double chapter???





doesn't a double issue mean just 1 issue over 2 weeks, usually?


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> doesn't a double issue mean just 1 issue over 2 weeks, usually?



hmm could be thats why im asking.this week jump issues 37 and 38 are supposed to be together.next weeks after there is no issue,so probabl no chapter either right?


----------



## 24 (Aug 4, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> doesn't a double issue mean just 1 issue over 2 weeks, usually?



Yeah thats what I thought aswell. So if this week is a double issue 37 & 38, then that means we won't get a chapter next week. Which sucks


----------



## Toproq (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict that we have seen the last of Naruto for a good while. Sasuke will take center stage for a couple of months until Naruto finishes his training.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 4, 2008)

Double issue doesn't always mean double chapters for each title, does it?

I predict its not the real Sasuke


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it a double chapter?



Toproq said:


> I *predict* dream that we have seen the last of Naruto for a good while. Sasuke will take center stage for a couple of months until Naruto finishes his training.



OK.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2008)

I want Sasuke to use taka bushin. and then ms hachibi to smitherines.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm could be thats why im asking.this week jump issues 37 and 38 are supposed to be together.next weeks after there is no issue,so probabl no chapter either right?


When atleast once there was an actual _double_ chapter?

And its kinda funny hearing that from you, you're suppose to know what's double issue is - better than anybody


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Im predicting a few pages(4-5) of Sasuke vs. Hachibi. Then some(5-8) of Naruto senjutsu training. Then a few(4-5) pages of Pein's invasion.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Toproq said:


> I predict that we have seen the last of Naruto for a good while. Sasuke will take center stage for a couple of months until Naruto finishes his training.



I like Sasuke, but some Pein or Naruto would help because we have had alot of Uchiha this year.


----------



## vered (Aug 4, 2008)

well i hope we'll get a good chapter since we'll have a weeks break after that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I hope so too. The last few chapters have bored me a bit.


----------



## Odlam (Aug 4, 2008)

The Hachibi fight is filler distraction to entertain us while Naruto trains and still giving us a sense of time passing. Most likely we'll see some story parallels too - like in the same issue Sasuke reveals his MS, we might flash to Naruto and have him make some major Senjutsu advancement to mirror the new strength increases, even if the two are still a ways off from being equal.

It's filler in a way, but it's better than watching Naruto "stand still" and get wacked with a stick over and over again. Kishi is doing us all a favor by focusing on Sasuke right now.

Naruto needs to do alot of training, and alot of powering up, and then he's got alot of entertaining fights and plot development ahead of him, but for the moment we need to keep that camera as far away from him as possible. The frog training is going to just be horrendously boring stuff.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I think its obvious Hachibi is filler. Some people say he's not,  wheter they're serious or not is beyond me. I think its almost a given Sasuke will win.


----------



## Odlam (Aug 4, 2008)

> Well I think its obvious Hachibi is filler. Some people say he's not, wheter they're serious or not is beyond me. I think its almost a given Sasuke will win.



I really probably shouldn't have used that word. Anything in the main story isn't filler. Fluff would have been a better word. The whole fight is entertaining fluff, it's Kishi giving us something neat to watch so we don't have to focus on what he knows to be some very very boring training.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Toproq  View Post
> I predict that we have seen the last of Naruto for a good while. Sasuke will take center stage for a couple of months until Naruto finishes his training.



You will only be free of seeing Naruto until the hachibi fight is over.

Sorry.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Well he's fodder. He's gonna lose and he cant do anything about it.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 4, 2008)

Fodder fights happen off-panel in Naruto. If Kishi draws it, means the fight is somehow relevant.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Well in my book fodder or filler means you're gonna lose the fight because you're outclassed or PnJ. Basicly all his attempts to victory are futile


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Odlam said:


> I really probably shouldn't have used that word. Anything in the main story isn't filler. Fluff would have been a better word. The whole fight is entertaining fluff, it's Kishi giving us something neat to watch so we don't have to focus on what he knows to be some very very boring training.



yeah I agree as well, I too think kishi is giving us this fight so the training won't seem as boring or dull.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 4, 2008)

vered said:


> well i hope we'll get a good chapter since we'll have a weeks break after that.



Damn it, I was hoping double issue wasn't the same as doubt chapter.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict Hachibi babyshaking team Taka until someone saves their asses


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2008)

It's funny when someone mentions a "double chapter",since it never happened before.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> I predict Hachibi babyshaking team Taka until someone saves their asses



I think if anyone save there arse it will be Kisame.d


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I think if anyone save there arse it will be Kisame.d



Hachibi vs Kisame = epic smackdown


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Damn it, I was hoping double issue wasn't the same as doubt chapter.



So we are not getting any Naruto chapters for a while after this weeks? or are we getting a 30 page Chapter and back to 17 next week?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 4, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So we are not getting any Naruto chapters for a while after this weeks? or are we getting a 30 page Chapter and back to 17 next week?


According to that post, we will be getting a chapter this week, but no chapter next week.  There is no such thing as a double chapter: a double issue is that the same Jump issue is repeated for two weeks.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

I think Naruto will take quite some time with this training.First he has to learn how to feel naure energy with siting under toad oil,then he must become somehow one with nature and learn to draw it without the oil.If Jiraiya couldnt do it for 50years it would be laughable if Naruto does it in a week lol


----------



## Odlam (Aug 4, 2008)

no need for this anymore



> I think Naruto will take quite some time with this training.First he has to learn how to feel naure energy with siting under toad oil,then he must become somehow one with nature and learn to draw it without the oil.If Jiraiya couldnt do it for 50years it would be laughable if Naruto does it in a week lol



I'm already braced for the criticism it's going to bring on Jiraiya that Naruto surpasses him in like a week and does it better than Jiraiya could do in his whole lifetime.

And Naruto is not exactly a super genius. Hard worker yes, but Jiraiya was a hard worker too.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

My gues is that Kishi is preparing us for some plot twist,he did say he wanted to focus on Sakura and Kakshi more after Sasuke.Its logical if Tsuande dies then Danzou with ANBU will try to take over Konoha or start a civil war "free for all".That woud give Naruto more time to train,Sasuke will probably hang around with Madara and practise his MS,then he will wait the right chance and attack Konoha with some Bijuu on his side,after that we will see Naruto again..


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 4, 2008)

That criticism is already there.

Naruto learned Rasengan in a week, Minato took 2 years.


----------



## Odlam (Aug 4, 2008)

> That criticism is already there.
> 
> Naruto learned Rasengan in a week, Minato took 2 years.



Yah, but that's a difference between learning and creating. I can somebody developing a high level jutsu over a year or two and then being able to teach it to somebody else in a fraction of the time.

This is a much much much MUCH more extreme case in that both Naruto and Jiraiya learned this under all but identical circumstances from the exact same teacher, and Naruto is going to do it better in a week than Jiraiya could in his whole life.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

The bigest mystery is how Minato created Shiki Fuujin,i mean if you use it you die so how Minato created it?I sense a plothole here,he even teached it to Sandaime


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

Odlam said:


> Yah, but that's a difference between learning and creating. I can somebody developing a high level jutsu over a year or two and then being able to teach it to somebody else in a fraction of the time.
> 
> This is a much much much MUCH more extreme case in that both Naruto and Jiraiya learned this under all but identical circumstances from the exact same teacher, and Naruto is going to do it better in a week than Jiraiya could in his whole life.



But i'm not understanding why is that a bad thing?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

no chapter next week? bad news :/


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> But i'm not understanding why is that a bad thing?



Its because when you learn something you already know the steps and you have the basis.Minato figure it out himself


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> The bigest mystery is how Minato created Shiki Fuujin,i mean if you use it you die so how Minato created it?I sense a plothole here,he even teached it to Sandaime



Maybe there's a general concept you can understand without ever using it?


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

No chapter next week? 

-I think Sasuke will ask hachibi to join him.
-I wonder what Madara is doing, watching Sauce or Pein? Or maybe in the Mist taking care of the village. 

IMO Sasuke will be the new mizukage, I'm not the only one who thinks this. Sho also thinks/thinked so!


----------



## Odlam (Aug 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted by wiesmann
> The bigest mystery is how Minato created Shiki Fuujin,i mean if you use it you die so how Minato created it?I sense a plothole here,he even teached it to Sandaime



lol, wouldn't have have been funny.

Sandaime: Look Minato, I know it sounds impressive, but I still don't get it.
Yondaime: Alright, look, it goes like this...
Sandaime: I still don't see anything...
Yondaime: What are you talking about, I summoned him right the- Oh shit.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Maybe there's a general concept you can understand without ever using it?



Minato was stated to be the first person to use it but it doesent makes sense that he just figure it out,somebody must have told him about it or he had contract with Death God.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> IMO Sasuke will be the new mizukage, I'm not the only one who thinks this. Sho also thinks/thinked so!


But what about the Uchiha clan? Runs a clan isn't easy, imagine a village too.
Not saying it is impossible but very unlikely.


Odlam said:


> lol, wouldn't have have been funny.
> 
> Sandaime: Look Minato, I know it sounds impressive, but I still don't get it.
> Yondaime: Alright, look, it goes like this...
> ...





wiesmann said:


> Minato was stated to be the first person to use it but it doesent makes sense that he just figure it out,somebody must have told him about it or he had contract with Death God.


But if someone told about it how these person found/ceated the jutsu? 
This is one of the numerous things that can't be explained in a "logical" way.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> No chapter next week?
> 
> -I think Sasuke will ask hachibi to join him.
> -I wonder what Madara is doing, watching Sauce or Pein? Or maybe in the Mist taking care of the village.
> ...



If he was gonna ask Hacibi for help he kinda went the wrong way with that I doubt he's made a good first impression


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> It's funny when someone mentions a "double chapter",since it never happened before.


i think that they said that the 384 and the 398 would be double issue no? i dont remember, but those chapters had 19 pages...perhaps its like that XD



-Maya- said:


> If he was gonna ask Hacibi for help he kinda went the wrong way with that I doubt he's made a good first impression



well, if he actually is using one genjutsu, for example, depending of the chance of it being one AoE gen and taka is actually watching the 8 tails, we have the chance of sasuke actually come with something like "you really live up to your hype, i have one offer"

he already talked about them use the akatsuki before the hachibi's eyes, and the hachibi payed attention to that, perhaps he already knows about akatsuki and can considere join sasuke if that means join them against the akatsuki


----------



## Fay (Aug 4, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> But what about the Uchiha clan? Runs a clan isn't easy, imagine a village too.
> Not saying it is impossible but very unlikely.


The new Uchiha clan will be in the Mist. And it's not like Sasuke can create an Uchiha clan with 100+ members while he's alive. Unless he has a harem.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> The new Uchiha clan will be in the Mist. And it's not like Sasuke can create an Uchiha clan with 100+ members while he's alive. Unless he has a harem.


another important thing is the potential for one peaceful mist at the end of the manga



if madara was the one to make the mist like that, nothing better than sasuke to try to clear his mess


the mist is one enemy for konoha no? if naruto become hokage and sasuke the mizukage, it will be really useful in the end


but i still prefer sasuke as raikage , or if possible, the uchihakage in the future 






i wonder if this chapter will only show the fight or we will actually get some stuff about pein


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> The new Uchiha clan will be in the Mist. And it's not like Sasuke can create an Uchiha clan with 100+ members while he's alive. Unless he has a harem.


He can get with clan run by 100+ of his bunshins - there's no other way to actually create a clan.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2008)

Odlam said:


> Yah, but that's a difference between learning and creating. I can somebody developing a high level jutsu over a year or two and then being able to teach it to somebody else in a fraction of the time.
> 
> This is a much much much MUCH more extreme case in that both Naruto and Jiraiya learned this under all but identical circumstances from the exact same teacher, and Naruto is going to do it better in a week than Jiraiya could in his whole life.



Who ever stated that the senjutsu training will take one week?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope this was some sorta Bushin and element bushin maybe it wouls suck if it were a Genjutsu


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Who ever stated that the senjutsu training will take one week?


Tsunade, Fukasaku and Naruto himself... pretty much enough.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Tsunade, Fukasaku and Naruto himself... pretty much enough.



They were probably counting in KB training thought


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> The new Uchiha clan will be in the Mist. And it's not like Sasuke can create an Uchiha clan with 100+ members while he's alive. Unless he has a harem.


We never know. 
Sasuke being the Mizukage would contrast very well with Naruto being the Hokage and a peaceful era could be make (Gaara as Kazekage and the others 2 supporting Naruto) however Sasuke never demonstrated interest besides the Uchiha clan. So IMO that would be forced.


Hatifnatten said:


> Tsunade, Fukasaku and Naruto himself... pretty much enough.


I hope he doesn't master it in a single week otherwise Jiraiya would look pathetic.


-Maya- said:


> They were probably counting in KB training thought


I doubt because Yamato wasn't sent there to keep Kyuubi in check.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> We never know.
> Sasuke being the Mizukage would contrast very well with Naruto being the Hokage and a peaceful era could be make (Gaara as Kazekage and the others 2 supporting Naruto) howeber Sasuke never demonstrated interest besides the Uchiha clan. IMO that would be forced.
> 
> I hope he doesn't master it in a single week otherwise Jiraiya would look pathetic.
> ...


well, perhaps his interest will come exacly when he discovers the mess that madara probably made in the mist


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> We never know.
> Sasuke being the Mizukage would contrast very well with Naruto being the Hokage and a peaceful era could be make (Gaara as Kazekage and the others 2 supporting Naruto) howeber Sasuke never demonstrated interest besides the Uchiha clan. IMO that would be forced.
> 
> I hope he doesn't master it in a single week otherwise Jiraiya would look pathetic.


That's not about interests - Sasuke as most weakly motivated character in this manga, always need a harsh goal, no harsh goal - no Sasuke. Itachi died, he immediately created absolutely idiotic and making no sense what so ever goal to destroy Konoha - once done with that, he'll need another thing to be emo about - "to take over the world" would do


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

personally i would like sasuke to become something from anbu...something like danzou was before the root being disbanded


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I doubt because Yamato wasn't sent there to keep Kyuubi in check.



Yamato was only needed when Naruto was trying to combine the Spatial and element manipulation to create the FR, he was okay during the Fuuton learning


----------



## Odlam (Aug 4, 2008)

> Yamato was only needed when Naruto was trying to combine the Spatial and element manipulation to create the FR, he was okay during the Fuuton learning



No, Yamato was there from the very beginning when Naruto was trying to split the leaves.


----------



## lucid dream (Aug 4, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i think that they said that the 384 and the 398 would be double issue no? i dont remember, but those chapters had 19 pages...perhaps its like that XD



I'm almost certain a "double issue" is meant to cover two weeks but its still the average amount of pages. I know, it's a disappointing term once you find out the real deal. 

Why, is there a break+ a double issue coming up soon?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucid Dreaming said:


> I'm almost certain a "double issue" is meant to cover two weeks but its still the average amount of pages. I know, it's a disappointing term once you find out the real deal.
> 
> Why, is there a break+ a double issue coming up soon?


looks like yes ;_;


they said that there is not chapter next week


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2008)

> I hope he doesn't master it in a single week otherwise Jiraiya would look pathetic.



I hope it doesn't happen either,but that's because at this pace there will be no results in a week,considering he isnt training with KB.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

Odlam said:


> No, Yamato was there from the very beginning when Naruto was trying to split the leaves.



Yea just renembered that 

But anyway the Toads have the Key that could tighten the seal making Kyuubi chakra harder to leak out Yamato wouldn't be needed anymore


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2008)

Hold on. Why did i say that. "One week" is the time it will take for Tsunade's team to take a look at that Pein corpse.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Aug 4, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> The new Uchiha clan will be in the Mist. And it's not like Sasuke can create an Uchiha clan with 100+ members while he's alive. Unless he has a harem.



you mean the village that feared and hated people with bloodlines so much that they tried to kill them all?  Yeah, try the rain village, the position of leader will be vacant after Naruto kills Pein.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 4, 2008)

Double chapter sounds good. Hope we get a lot more Sasuke/8-tails action. I would not mind seeing what Naruto is up too.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2008)

It's almost seems as if this forum is filled with amnesia sick patients... there was double issues so many times, and so many times it was explained how it's only an issue covering two weeks, but every time it's all a new... somebody said magick word "double chapter" and tons of  patients starting to spread it like a plague... Even same people who were here, commenting this stuff earlier... 

"Du-uh, maybe it's an issue covering two weeks, or maybe a double chapter... double chapter sounds keeewl "


----------



## NanoHaxial (Aug 4, 2008)

I predict Sasuke being stabbed is genjutsu, with a MS cameo as both Sasuke and the 8 Tails begin to "get serious". Possible flash to Naruto being beaten every few seconds by Pa.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 4, 2008)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> you mean the village that feared and hated people with bloodlines so much that they tried to kill them all?  Yeah, try the rain village, the position of leader will be vacant after Naruto kills Pein.



We know the Sharingan can't copy kekkai genkais. We now know the leader of the Village Hidden in the Mists is a Uchiha and has Sharingan. We know that the Mist slew the all those without Kekkai genkais they could find. Thus, one can conclude that Madara had all the kekkai genkai users slain so that he can't be challenged by powers he can't copy or potentially counter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 4, 2008)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> you mean the village that feared and hated people with bloodlines so much that they tried to kill them all?  Yeah, try the rain village, the position of leader will be vacant after Naruto kills Pein.


if madara is the mizukage, i would not be surprised if he was the one to order that all


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 4, 2008)

NanoHaxial said:


> I predict Sasuke being stabbed is genjutsu, with a MS cameo as both Sasuke and the 8 Tails begin to "get serious". Possible flash to Naruto being beaten every few seconds by Pa.



that would be awesome actually..
to have like a split-screen of real-time happening with Sasuke and Naruto
Naruto getting trained hard by Pa
Sasuke getting whooped by Hachibi and fighting on

...it would show the difference in the lives both have led.. one has been coddled and protected and trained by the best with a ton of support

...the other having to fight or die.. in the most literal meaning of the word ever since first joining Orochimaru's group.. it was always Sasuke relying on himself alone to fight or die

that would rock


----------



## mayumi (Aug 4, 2008)

if its a double chapter, it better have other characters in it than sasuke and team fail. pain and konoha and a bit of naruto's training added to the chapter would be better than have a whole chapter just for sasuke vs 8 tail fight then we wait 2 more weeks just to get another filler sasuke fight


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 4, 2008)

It begs the question has the mist only known one Mizukage and if so didn't anyone think it was weird the guy was around for over 60 years


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 4, 2008)

the 8 tails will say something dumb...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 4, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> the 8 tails will say something dumb...



lol he may rap something dumb


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 4, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> that would be awesome actually..
> to have like a split-screen of real-time happening with Sasuke and Naruto
> Naruto getting trained hard by Pa
> Sasuke getting whooped by Hachibi and fighting on
> ...



I doubt it Naruto's training will probably take place off screen so when he comes back it will be a total mystery on his skills


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 4, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> that would be awesome actually..
> to have like a split-screen of real-time happening with Sasuke and Naruto
> Naruto getting trained hard by Pa
> Sasuke getting whooped by Hachibi and fighting on
> ...



Hold on fight or die Sasuke has had everything in this manga handed over to him hell some one said it best Sasuke wouldnt be in this crappy life that he lives if he would of just put some efort instead of taking the easy way out of everything.

If Naruto were to take the easy way out he would easily be the strongest in this manga yet he refuses to do it cause it might harm those around him so he has to train like a mofo between life and death unlike Sasuke that gains his powers from pills and poke's.

Other than that the manga should cut to Naruto's training to leave the whole sasuke thing more of a clif hanger then finally reveal it was a genjutsu with the chapter ending as the 8tails unleashes his biju.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 4, 2008)

> Hold on fight or die Sasuke has had everything in this manga handed over to him hell some one said it best *Sasuke wouldnt be in this crappy life that he lives if he would of just put some efort instead of taking the easy way out of everything*.



sofa king we tard ed


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 4, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It begs the question has the mist only known one Mizukage and if so didn't anyone think it was weird the guy was around for over 60 years



if anything it would only add to his legend..

people would think he's immortal and worship him and such..


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 4, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> sofa king we tard ed



I c what u did there


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 4, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Sasuke wouldnt be in this crappy life that he lives if he would of just put some efort instead of taking the easy way out of everything.



Yeah, probably his parents wouldn't have been murdered if he had just gotten off the damn couch for once.


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2008)

I came.
I lol'd.
I predicted Sasuke would beat 8tails.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 4, 2008)

Casket said:


> I thought of this. Like when Sasuke defeats him, Sasuke will finish up Hachibi's little rap with a line of his own...
> 
> 
> OH GOD,



Jesus christ now the sharingan can copy jive 

seriously I hope Sasuke doesn't rap


----------



## DeathWish08 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sasuke will take his Akatsuki cloak off.


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 4, 2008)

DeathWish08 said:


> Sasuke will take his Akatsuki cloak off.


And if that happens I will Rejoice.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Madara took of HIS cloak... he still lives


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 4, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Madara took of HIS cloak... he still lives


Yes but did he just win the tag championship? I THINK NOT


----------



## shit (Aug 4, 2008)

If he has to, he'll steal Karin's cloak and use Art of Run, Uchiha staple.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

Next chapter Sasuke will take his cloak off and everyone shits themselves, thinking this rule actually applies to Sasuke.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 5, 2008)

sasuke rapes and the haters complain ^^


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> sasuke rapes and the haters complain ^^



He got raped last chapter and the haters still complained.  It seemed like there were all of two threads that weren't about gloating that Sasuke got stabbed and complaining that it probably wasn't real. 

I can't decide whether I think Sasuke did substitution or a genjutsu, though I'm still hoping against all hope that it was real and Sasuke will win this fight while being critically injured.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Lol thats Uchiha envy and Uchiha hate. It runs this forum like wild-fire.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 5, 2008)

Suzume said:


> He got raped last chapter and the haters still complained.  It seemed like there were all of two threads that weren't about gloating that Sasuke got stabbed and complaining that it probably wasn't real.
> 
> I can't decide whether I think Sasuke did substitution or a genjutsu, though I'm still hoping against all hope that it was real and Sasuke will win this fight while being critically injured.


where the hell is the strawberry short cake


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Strawberry Short cake?

Lead me to it, I will burn it


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 5, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Strawberry Short cake?
> 
> Lead me to it, I will burn it


 Go to hell


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll go to hell so I can burn the cake in the flames

The cake must DIE!!!! ITS EVIL!!!!!


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 5, 2008)

Where are spoilers?! I want spoilers!!! 


Lol, no seriously. Are any spoilers out/any idea when RAWs are coming out? All I've seen so far is that we're not getting a new chapter next week.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably not until Wed. Like it is every week.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 5, 2008)

ChylerC said:


> Where are spoilers?! I want spoilers!!!
> 
> 
> Lol, no seriously. Are any spoilers out/any idea when RAWs are coming out? All I've seen so far is that we're not getting a new chapter next week.



Spoilers come out Wednesday morning for us people on the east coast. Usually between 3AM and 6AM. Last week they were pretty late though. Chapter itself usually comes out late Thursday or early Friday.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 5, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> I'll go to hell so I can burn the cake in the flames
> 
> The cake must DIE!!!! ITS EVIL!!!!!


 dont make meh mad ...u wont like meh when ima angry


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

You dont have to get angry, but the Cake must die!!

I want some Pein next chapter.


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 5, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Spoilers come out Wednesday morning for us people on the east coast. Usually between 3AM and 6AM. Last week they were pretty late though. Chapter itself usually comes out late Thursday or early Friday.



aww being nicepek


I wanna know if 8 tails will change into his "real" form...Tentacles...like ma Squids^^


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2008)

i hope for a split capter between sasuke,naruto and pein.and it ends with pein arriving at konoha.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 5, 2008)

Vermillionage said:


> aww being nicepek
> 
> 
> I wanna know if 8 tails will change into his "real" form...Tentacles...like ma Squids^^



Even I'm capable of a good deed now and then.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 5, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Lol thats Uchiha envy and Uchiha hate. It runs this forum like wild-fire.


Yeah, everyone is so envious of Sasuke! Everyone would like to live such a shiny and happy life! Pfft!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I predict eight swords stabbing Sasuke's skull but Sasuke survives. Deidara laughs at the Eight tails from heaven.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 5, 2008)

I know that stabbed Sasuke is going to break up into a cast of hawks, even though it barely makes the slightest degree of sense. And I hate it.


----------



## iSPEC (Aug 5, 2008)

Marsala said:


> I know that stabbed Sasuke is going to break up into a cast of hawks, even though it barely makes the slightest degree of sense. And I hate it.


Either that or Kawarimi.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2008)

Marsala said:


> I know that stabbed Sasuke is going to break up into a cast of hawks, even though it barely makes the slightest degree of sense. And I hate it.


It makes sense. It's just lame.


----------



## Mia (Aug 5, 2008)

more Sasuke plz


----------



## Gokutokage (Aug 5, 2008)

I predict some damn genjutsu ??
I'm tired of these "eye" fights, I expect to see a REAL fight, not another one ending by sasuke's pwning eyes techniques again!
they are ninjas remember?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> It makes sense. It's just lame.



Not really, because if it was a genjutsu Karin and Suigetsu were put under it as well and that makes little sense. But whatever Kishi comes up with, there's no doubt it'll be lame. He should never have made such a false cliffhanger.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Gokutokage said:


> they are ninjas remember?



Haven't been since chapter 0.


----------



## Gokutokage (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Haven't been since chapter 0.



I know it's a manga, but at least it was a bit more realistic at first, when they fought more like "human beings". Its seems that now if you don't have some godly freaking eyes or a bijuu inside you are absolutely nothing. 
I can't remember the last time that taijutsu and ninjutsu were useful now...
It's almost the same that happened in DBZ, but back then I didn't complain about it


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Not really, because if it was a genjutsu Karin and Suigetsu were put under it as well and that makes little sense. But whatever Kishi comes up with, there's no doubt it'll be lame. He should never have made such a false cliffhanger.


They were with Sasuke up until the Chidori. We don't know what happened after that.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope for a split capter between sasuke,naruto and pein.and it ends with pein arriving at konoha.



my thoughts as well.

I wanna see Naruto use kagebushins to speed up his training, also I wonder what if that girl body pein is either Kushina or Rin.


----------



## Saf (Aug 5, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> They were with Sasuke up until the Chidori. We don't know what happened after that.


We see Karin's thoughts when Hachinegro blocks Chidori Sword.

After that, perhaps Genjutsu. It's far, far from a certain conclusion.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Not really, because if it was a genjutsu Karin and Suigetsu were put under it as well and that makes little sense. But whatever Kishi comes up with, there's no doubt it'll be lame. He should never have made such a false cliffhanger.



wait if it were genjutsu then sasuke could have made 8bi see all the different comments of sasuke fodder mates.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 5, 2008)

Genjutsu now is pointless and repetitive.

Seeing Sasuke in such a pinch, I think Kishi is going to show us one of Sasuke´s MS abilities. Maybe the MS avoids Sasuke from being injured from a direct hit or something similiar.


----------



## Saf (Aug 5, 2008)

cloudsymph said:


> wait if it were genjutsu then sasuke could have made 8bi see all the different comments of sasuke fodder mates.


That was my thought until I realised we see Karin and Suigetsu's thoughts.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

iSPEC said:


> Either that or Kawarimi.



A good old Replacement jutsu would be fresh


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 5, 2008)

cloudsymph said:


> wait if it were genjutsu then sasuke could have made 8bi see all the different comments of sasuke fodder mates.


But he didnt have Sharingan activated from the start so that would be lame if it were non-Sharingan genjutsu in the beginning. Starting with Suigetsu's attack. If thats the case, I hope Killer Bee knows it and is just playing along hiding his true power. Maybe thats why he didnt kill Juugo who was lying on the floor, because he couldnt. After he the Sasuke stabs I hope he gets serious.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Genjutsu now is pointless and repetitive.
> 
> Seeing Sasuke in such a pinch, I think Kishi is going to show us one of Sasuke?s MS abilities. Maybe the MS avoids Sasuke from being injured from a direct hit or something similiar.



nah more like since the sharingan could predict movements seconds before it happens maybe he's using this instead but I doubt it.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2008)

cloudsymph said:


> wait if it were genjutsu then sasuke could have made 8bi see all the different comments of sasuke fodder mates.



That would mean the Hachibi is clairvoyant, because otherwise he shouldn't be able to read their thoughts, and I can't think of a way someone clairvoyant could be put under a genjutsu anyways.



Suzuku said:


> They were with Sasuke up until the Chidori. We don't know what happened after that.





Saf said:


> We see Karin's thoughts when Hachinegro blocks Chidori Sword.
> 
> After that, perhaps Genjutsu. It's far, far from a certain conclusion.



Yeah, a genjutsu which the Hachibi was put under off panel somewhere between the second to last and the last page. How lame. Naturally Kishi can and probably will pull it off and explain it away with some sucky excuse. 
For example by showing a repeat of the final of the last chapter with a few added scenes where Sasuke puts the Hachibi under the genjutsu, but that's just ridiculously bad writing. 
Of course that's something Kishi is known to do from time to time, see Kabutomaru's appearance in front of Naruto, and since he can just copy and paste a number of panels from the last chapter, which will appeal to his lazy side..... Hmmm

Well, let's call this my prediction: Lazy SOB Kishi will reuse last weeks panels and add a close up of Sharingan to it and then we'll see Hachibi on his knees panting and Sasuke standing over him.  Scene change to Naruto some info on the current status of his training, Fukasaku being in awe of how soon he's getting the hang of it and how hard he's working, and then back to Sasuke where the Hachibi labours to stand up again and transforms. End of chapter.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Mercury Smile said:


> But he didnt have Sharingan activated from the start so that would be lame if it were non-Sharingan genjutsu in the beginning. Starting with Suigetsu's attack. If thats the case, I hope Killer Bee knows it and is just playing along hiding his true power. Maybe thats why he didnt kill Juugo who was lying on the floor, because he couldnt. After he the Sasuke stabs I hope he gets serious.



If it's a genjutsu it properly started as soon as he turned his eyes on


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Well, let's call this my prediction: Lazy SOB Kishi will reuse last weeks panels and at a close up of Sharingan to it and then we'll see Hachibi on his knees panting and Sasuke standing over him.  Scene change to Naruto some info on the current status of his training, Fukasaku being in awe of how soon he's getting the hang of it and how hard he's working, and then back to Sasuke where the Hachibi labours to stand up again and transforms. End of chapter.



if this does happen I will rep you for it.:


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Not really, because if it was a genjutsu Karin and Suigetsu were put under it as well and that makes little sense. But whatever Kishi comes up with, there's no doubt it'll be lame. He should never have made such a false cliffhanger.


Correct. 


cloudsymph said:


> wait if it were genjutsu then sasuke could have made 8bi see all the different comments of sasuke fodder mates.



Because in naruto world you can see peoples voice rather than hear it?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Because in naruto world you can see peoples voice rather than hear it?



Can you explain what you mean please?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Because in naruto world you can see peoples voice rather than hear it?



Obviously they see speech bubbles.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

i think this week we can safely say the prediction thread will be correct in saying
'sasuke's not rly dead'  

i would be well suprised....

and im not holding my breath, but if any focus does switch to naruto he will be nearly a complete toad, and screaming, chapter end with him getting battered over the back of the head with fukusaku's cosmic baseball bat.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Well you can't expect Naruto to just go through Senjutsu training without any problem or cliffhanger. That'd just be cheap.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well you can't expect Naruto to just go through Senjutsu training without any problem or cliffhanger. That'd just be cheap.



i dont, thats why i predict it happening 

i wonder if gamakichi has any specialties as frog summon that naruto would utilise in a battle.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder if Naruto will ever put frog summons to decent use again, EVER. He totally neglected that in all of part 2.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

I predict Naruto's training will kept secret till his fight with Pein to build excitment and apprehension


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

You mean if it'll ever be explained, then only in flashbacks later on when he's using it?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it just me or nobody thinks that nature energy is somehow conected with Jiraiya's Frog Stomach jutsu,the external energy does changes the biostructure so im guesing that Naruto will learn how to create some freaky stuf to  About Gamakichi would be cool if he had the same ability as Ma toad to spew acid  but that would be to IMBA ^^


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You mean if it'll ever be explained, then only in flashbacks later on when he's using it?



That sounds good why not 




wiesmann said:


> Is it just me or nobody thinks that nature energy is somehow conected with Jiraiya's Frog Stomach jutsu,the external energy does changes the biostructure so im guesing that Naruto will learn how to create some freaky stuf to  About Gamakichi would be cool if he had the same ability as Ma toad to spew acid  but that would be to IMBA ^^



Maybe he can Henge into a weapon


----------



## Shishi-O (Aug 5, 2008)

I can get excited about that.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I predict Naruto's training will kept secret till his fight with Pein to build excitment and apprehension





Zaru said:


> You mean if it'll ever be explained, then only in flashbacks later on when he's using it?



Theres no difference seeing it now or later because either way, we would see what he did. So why not just get it over with now so that most, if not, every panel of Naruto vs Pain is devoted solely to that and not partly taken up by a whole thing's worth of flashbacks to fill up that battle's lasting number of chapters?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Theres no difference seeing it now or later because either way, we would see what he did. So why not just get it over with now, so that every panel of Naruto vs Pain is devoted solely to that and not a whole thing's worth of flashbacks?



i can expect that happening but it should of happened the other way round with the FRS training, it should be this training, the most important one that gets thoroughly explained, the last one i actually enjoyed but it in no way takes precedence over this one. as this training will pretty much be the crux of how will naruto will deal with everything from now, like pein and sasuke.


----------



## LoT (Aug 5, 2008)

Naruto: "Kichi! Gimme some Oil !!! *Katon: Gama y~*
What's wrong? Do It already!
Kichi: "I don't know how ... "
Naruto: "Okay, don't mind. Than shot a water bullet now!"
Kichi: "..."
Naruto: "I should've summoned your father ..."
Kichi: ""
Fat-Pain: *mampf*


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Theres no difference seeing it now or later because either way, we would see what he did. So why not just get it over with now so that most, if not, every panel of Naruto vs Pain is devoted solely to that and not partly taken up by a whole thing's worth of flashbacks to fill up that battle's lasting number of chapters?



Yes but if he doesn't show it he can Give Naruto a Goku entrance moment


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yes but if he doesn't show it he can Give Naruto a Goku entrance moment



Naruto always gets those. Unless you mean by using a technique that we otherwise wouldn't know about unless we saw what he did. Thats cool. Just saying, why make every minute of training a flashback? Thats a waste of battle time. Perhaps, a chapter where he's about to use a new jutsu will devote a few panels of flashback like the Rasenshuriken revelation in ch 339. But it makes sense to show the beginnings of his training right now. Like always, the end results - the new jutsu - might be the only thing to have a little flashbacks during the fight.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 5, 2008)

Hoping they don't cut to Naruto in the next chapter so they can get this 8-tail fight over with. Seeing him turn into a frog again won't be entertaining.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Naruto always gets those. Unless you mean by using a technique we otherwise wouldn't know unless we saw what he did.




I mean with the Wind Training we knew what to expect we knew that he would come back weilding wind and a Bigger Rasengan, This time however if the Senjutsu training isn't shown we have no idea of his potential Skill set,

|It would be like anticpating a Zetsu fight because we have no idea of what he's capable of


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 5, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Hoping they don't cut to Naruto in the next chapter so they can get this 8-tail fight over with. Seeing him turn into a frog again won't be entertaining.



Better than watching fodder genjutsu!


----------



## Dark Saga (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope we will see Sasuke vs 8 tails battle end (dreams huh?  )

I bellieve that now we know about Senjutsu we can skip training and see only the
results or if Naruto learn something about minato etc i will be glad to see it

I want to see Pain go to konoha for me is the most interesting point right now


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Hoping they don't cut to Naruto in the next chapter so they can get this 8-tail fight over with. Seeing him turn into a frog again won't be entertaining.



well next chapter presents two choices. seeing the inevitable genjutsu cliffhanger waste half a chapter then the other half explaining when he put hachibi under his illusion, or actually see naruto learn something new and unique and have to put up with a page of him turning into a frog, if he uses kb training there may be lots of froggies!!

i get it just depends on who you are, everybody would be happy if kishi had the pills to juggle two things in a chapter again...


----------



## Drama (Aug 5, 2008)

I will predict this whole fight was a genjutsu, and also how carin juugo and sengetsu are a genjutsu, and how the whole manga was a genjutsu.


----------



## Gary (Aug 5, 2008)

lets hope sasuke gets his assed kick


----------



## Beliz (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it confirmed this week is a double sized manga edition?

I dont mind a mix of Naruto training/Sasuke vs 8T instead of just focusing on one. If we saw Naruto training, then i predict a breakthrough in the very last panel. If Sasuke gets the spotlight, then the Genjutsu will be revealed and we see the 8T counter the genjutsu with his awesome Morpheus shades!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Beliz said:


> Is it confirmed this week is a double sized manga edition?



Not double sized. Next week however will be not sized at all.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Aug 5, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Better than watching fodder genjutsu!



So true sometimes genjutsu is good, but lately it's overdone.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 5, 2008)

what do you mean by double sized edition?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Not double sized.* Next week however will be not sized at all*.



No manga next week?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 5, 2008)

Does double edition mean double chapter?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

double chapter just literally means one chapter to do us for two weeks, nothing more, a double sized chapter never ever happens.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 5, 2008)

hopefully this week kishimoto will give naruto fans more reason to hate sasuke.
hopefully sasuke that got destroyed was a "kagebunshin" 
hopefully sasuke finishes 8tails with a "rasengan"
hopefully afterwards sasuke will strike another cool pose and walkway scene

Then all will be well to witness demoralized naruto fans who will make thread after thread of why naruto rasengan > sasuke rasengan, in which Uchiha's will look on and just chuckle.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> double chapter just literally means one chapter to do us for two weeks, nothing more, a double sized chapter never ever happens.



Yeah i forgot that there was no double chapters b4 oh well


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 5, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Does double edition mean double chapter?


Yes, but they amout to one normal sized chapter this week and no chapter next week.


-Maya- said:


> Can you explain what you mean please?


This: -v


Zaru said:


> Obviously they see speech bubbles.


Sarcasm included.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Not double sized. Next week however will be not sized at all.



- dead -


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Beliz said:


> Is it confirmed this week is a double sized manga edition?



The chapter isn't literally double the size. It only has a few more pages, that's all.This usually means that there won't be a chapter the week after.

EDIT: Zaru, you beat me to it D:.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 5, 2008)

The Hachibi sucks. I would ignore these chapters if his opponent wasn't Sasuke.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 5, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Hoping they don't cut to Naruto in the next chapter so they can get this 8-tail fight over with. Seeing him turn into a frog again won't be entertaining.



I'd like for both to be over, actually. I've had my fill of both. I'd like to move on to this supposed Kakashi focus. Although now I'm starting to wonder if Kishimoto's full of shit.


----------



## Gojita (Aug 5, 2008)

February 24, 2005, Washington Post article

a spoiler over at the naruto chaos forums, terrible translation, but still, seems fake, but still.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 5, 2008)

is it confirmed, that there is no chapter next week?


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 5, 2008)

Seiko said:


> The Hachibi sucks. I would ignore these chapters if his opponent wasn't Sasuke.



Now, that?s a good joke 

BTW, no manga next week means HUGE cliffhanger...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

FitzChivalry said:


> I'd like for both to be over, actually. I've had my fill of both. I'd like to move on to this supposed Kakashi focus. Although now I'm starting to wonder if Kishimoto's full of shit.



Halfway into the year and we're not seeing a speck of kakashi yet. Makes you wonder indeed.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 5, 2008)

Hope there is a chapter next week. x.x


----------



## Mariko (Aug 5, 2008)

No chapter next week?
what the L is that news, 2ch news?



DELAHK said:


> no manga next week means HUGE cliffhanger...



hopfully!!! Or double chapter?


----------



## Matariki (Aug 5, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Now, that?s a good joke



He is Zomari redux.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 5, 2008)

ero_luffy said:


> hopfully!!! Or double chapter?


There is no such thing as a double chapter, only a double issue.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> is it confirmed, that there is no chapter next week?


There is no chapter two weeks from now.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 5, 2008)

I suppose the first chapter of Naruto was a double chapter.  New Jump series sometimes have them.

But anyhow this week's Jump is a double-numbered issue.  This means there won't be any Jump manga next week (e.g. Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, Nurarihyon no Mago).


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

i dont understand why kishi didnt make taka take down hachibi together, you know like a team, that's what a team does is work together...

if they had joined forces we could have seen some new technique combination's some different action and hell taka would have actually been good for shit.

whats the point in introducing people in a badass way only to make them suck?


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> i dont understand why kishi didnt make taka take down hachibi together, you know like a team, that's what a team does is work together...
> 
> if they had joined forces we could have seen some new technique combination's some different action and hell taka would have actually been good for shit.
> 
> whats the point in introducing people in a badass way only to make them suck?



Couldn´t agree more. Repped.

There´s something I miss the most and it is teamwork. How a team could face the worst foes and odds with some creativity and strategy.
Now always is "1 on 1 let´s find out who is stronger". That sucks, I´ve seen that 15 years ago written by the hand of Toriyama.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Seiko  View Post
> The Hachibi sucks. I would ignore these chapters if his opponent wasn't Sasuke.



That's funny,because for me the only thing that keeps the fight interesting is the hachibi. One of those delightful events when Sasuke can't act cocky.


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> i dont understand why kishi didnt make taka take down hachibi together, you know like a team, that's what a team does is work together...
> 
> if they had joined forces we could have seen some new technique combination's some different action and hell taka would have actually been good for shit.
> 
> whats the point in introducing people in a badass way only to make them suck?



Just because you act bad it doesnt mean you are. Both seigutsu and Juugo were prisoners of orochimaru anyway. They're just glorified test subjects.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Just because you act bad it doesnt mean you are. Both seigutsu and Juugo were prisoners of orochimaru anyway. They're just glorified test subjects.



And not really much of Kishimoto's liking anyway. So they're pretty much fucked.

I'd like the idea of a combined fight though. Which is destroyed by the fact that taka doesn't have any teamwork to begin with.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

Do we have any spoilers from 2ch?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 5, 2008)

Even though it's essentially the same thing, I'm actually hoping for a kawarimi or a bunshin instead of genjutsu.  Sasuke needs to diversify.

Otherwise, Sasuke I think will make some impact on the Hachibi and perhaps he'd release into bijuu mode at the end of the thing.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Do we have any spoilers from 2ch?


Yes.  We don't have any legitimate spoilers, however.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Just because you act bad it doesnt mean you are. Both seigutsu and Juugo were prisoners of orochimaru anyway. They're just glorified test subjects.



well we know that now.

a ninja has about as much promise as kishi chooses him or her to have, after the entertaining intro's i expected more. not due to my own expectations and hope's but due to the insinuation kishi layed down with them.

im not crying a river about it, but if there ever was a situation were kishi begrudgingly had to do something with taka, then couldn't this have been it?!


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And not really much of Kishimoto's liking anyway. So they're pretty much fucked.
> 
> I'd like the idea of a combined fight though. Which is destroyed by the fact that taka doesn't have any teamwork to begin with.



You're exactly right, kishi didnt care for taka in the first place, so such and outcome should have been expected.

As for the combined fight, i agree with you on that front too, seeing two or more ninja's combine jutsus is a refreshing change from the norm. IE when naruto and yamato combined their jutsus when they interrupted the hidan and kakuzu fight.


----------



## 24 (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Do we have any spoilers from 2ch?



There was this one but I don't know if it is true or not. I remember last week there was a fake オナ師 before the real one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



：オナ師 ◆zaZTYb5pug ：2008/08/05(火) 18:42:55 ID:q+xYdbko0
412話「再会」 

場所～雷雲峡～ 
八尾「やったぜコノヤロウ。勝てると思ったのかバカヤ、ウッ！？」 
サスケ消える 
八尾「！？」 
後ろから刺される八尾 
サスケ「五月蠅いぞお前」 
八尾「クッ、幻術・・・」 
倒れる八尾 
サスケ「水月、拘束しろ」 
水月が近づく 
八尾舌を切って自害 
サスケ「なっ！？」 
鷹グループごちゃごちゃ会話 
建物の奥から人影「ほう、幻術使いか。こりゃぁ楽しみだ」ニヤッ 

場面変わって～木の葉郊外～ 
歩くカカシ 
カカシ振り向く「そろそろ出てきたらどうだ」 
「いや～バレてましたか～」 
マダラ登場 
カカシ右手をあげる 
カカシ「？」 
マダラ「アナタとは二人っきりでお話ししたいと思いまして、他の方には少し眠って頂きましたよ」 
周辺で倒れてる暗部数人 
カカシ「（コイツいつのまに）」 
額当てをあげ写輪眼を出すカカシ 
マダラ「お、丁度いい。やっぱ一つじゃバランス悪いんでね～」 
仮面をとりながら「そろそろ返して貰おうか・・・カカシ」 
カカシ「お前は・・・ま、まさか・・・」 
マダラ「久し振りだな。カカシ」 
カカシ「オ、オビト」 

終わり 

画バレは夜になると思います。 
サスケが倒した八尾は影だった感じです。


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope we find out how the Hachibi's blade blocked the Chidoir sword.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 5, 2008)

Lakers24 said:


> There was this one but I don't know if it is true or not. I remember last week there was a fake オナ師 before the real one.


It's definitely fake.  The tripcode is wrong among other things, and it was apparently written using a computer connection (an '0' at the end of the ID) whereas Ona uses a cellphone connection (an 'O' at the end of the ID)


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> well we know that now.
> 
> a ninja has about as much promise as kishi chooses him or her to have, after the entertaining intro's i expected more. not due to my own expectations and hope's but due to the insinuation kishi layed down with them.
> 
> im not crying a river about it, but if there ever was a situation were kishi begrudgingly had to do something with taka, then couldn't this have been it?!



I expected nothing from them. Sasuke pacified them so easily pre-jewrigan. And we all know they were never going to get power ups like the other characters in the manga.

They will be food for the likes of rock lee kiba, and such.


----------



## 24 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hexa said:


> It's definitely fake.  The tripcode is wrong among other things.



Yeah thats what I thought.

If anyone really cares, in the first part of the fake spoiler where the Hacibi was battling Sasuke, the Sasuke that got hit was a Genjutsu. Sasuke then appears behind him and stabs right through him with his Kusangi. Sasuke then makes fun of him and the Hachibi collapses. Sasuke tells Suigetsu to tie him up but as soon as he gets over toward the Hachibi, the Hachibi commits suicide. Then team Taka all stands there bickering toward each other.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I hope we find out how the Hachibi's blade blocked the Chidoir sword.



Because he can make chakra flow through his blades just like Sasuke.

Sheesh,how fast does people read the chapters.


----------



## Camille (Aug 5, 2008)

Lakers24 said:


> Yeah thats what I thought.
> 
> If anyone really cares, in the first part of the spoiler where the Hacibi was battling Sasuke, the Sasuke that got hit was a Genjutsu. Sasuke then appears behind him and stabs right through him with his Kusangi. Sasuke then makes fun of him and the Hachibi collapses. Sasuke tells Suigetsu to tie him up but as soon as he gets over toward the Hachibi, the Hachibi commits suicide. Then team Taka all stands there bickering toward each other.



 That would be such a shitty ending to the fight... After all, the Hachibi is a master-swordsman, from what we've seen. Though it's almost a fact that Sasuke didn't get hit.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 5, 2008)

Prediction: It will be about the training and less about Sasuke


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I hope we find out how the Hachibi's blade blocked the Chidoir sword.





Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Because he can make chakra flow through his blades just like Sasuke.
> 
> Sheesh,how fast does people read the chapters.



Yes but did flow Normal chakra into his blade or was it element Chakra probably lightining


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Hoping they don't cut to Naruto in the next chapter so they can get this 8-tail fight over with. Seeing him turn into a frog again won't be entertaining.



That's rather naive, isn't it? At the very best we'll have the Hachibi transforming at the end of the chapter. Showing just the fight would mean Kishi again wastes half of the pages on "!", "?", stupid expressions and sharingan close ups. Showing Naruto's progress would be far more entertaining than that, especially if he were to show some feat of strength beyond meditating.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't really get it.
Did his swords absorb the Chidori or did he use some sort of Chidori in his swords himself then?

"He can use the chakra flow too?"
Meaning the chakra flowed from the Kusanagi to his 7 swords?


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

Hachi Jinchurriki countered by putting his chakra in his blades and channelling it. That should be a routine ability for any ninja to do.


----------



## Achab84 (Aug 5, 2008)

I look forward to the resolution of the cliffhanger, and of the debate whether is genjutsu or kawarimi. Perhpas some more chidori variations and at the end of the chapter we will see the hachibi transformation...As much as i want to see some of the harmit training i really want to enjoy some of the hachibi fighting style for as much as possible. This guy brings life and attitude to part 2...


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> That's rather naive, isn't it? At the very best we'll have the Hachibi transforming at the end of the chapter. Showing just the fight would mean Kishi again wastes half of the pages on "!", "?", stupid expressions and sharingan close ups. Showing Naruto's progress would be far more entertaining than that, especially if he were to show some feat of strength beyond meditating.




I so agree 






TWF said:


> Hachi Jinchurriki countered by putting his chakra in his blades and channelling it. That should be a routine ability for any ninja to do.



They want it too be a High level thing so they can adore hoiw awesame Sasuke is probably


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> Hachi Jinchurriki countered by putting his chakra in his blades and channelling it. That should be a routine ability for any ninja to do.



Sasuke used Chidori with his sword, which has a lot of chakra manipulation.
The Hachibi has a Chidori-level tech of his own then.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sasuke used Chidori with his sword, which has a lot of chakra manipulation.
> The Hachibi has a Chidori-level tech of his own then.



I'm guessing that it isn't that High level manipulation, Sasuke converts raw chakra into Raiton then flows it down the Blade 

He Just Calls it Chidori over Raiton because he's like that


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I'm guessing that it isn't that High level manipulation, Sasuke converts raw chakra into Raiton then flows it down the Blade
> 
> He Just Calls it Chidori over Raiton because he's like that



Of course it's not high level. Everyone and their mother can put his chakra into a chakra weapon. Asuma, Shikamaru, Sasori, Sakumo(probably), Pein, Oro, they all did it. It's only Sasukefanboys that keep saying that it's A or S Rank or whatever when at best it's C or B.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Of course it's not high level. Everyone and their mother can put his chakra into a chakra weapon. Asuma, Shikamaru, Sasori, Sakumo(probably), Pein, Oro, they all did it. It's only Sasukefanboys that keep saying that it's A or S Rank or whatever when at best it's C or B.





Why would it be any less than A rank technique? 

Chidori = A rank jutsu
Chidori flowing through Kusanagi sword should at least receive an A rank rating. Sasuke is simply adding a step.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2008)

> Sasuke tells Suigetsu to tie him up but as soon as he gets over toward the Hachibi, the Hachibi commits suicide. Then team Taka all stands there bickering toward each other.



That would be the biggest LOL at Ataktsuki I'll ever have.


----------



## 24 (Aug 5, 2008)

soulnova said:


> That would be the biggest LOL at Ataktsuki I'll ever have.



I know when I translated that I realized that would seriously mess up Akatsuki's plans.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Why would it be any less than A rank technique?
> 
> Chidori = A rank jutsu
> Chidori flowing through Kusanagi sword should at least receive an A rank rating. Sasuke is simply adding a step.



Because its probably not a actual Chidori it's probably more of low level Raiton manipulation but he just calls it Chidori to flatter himself


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Because its probably not a actual Chidori it's probably more of low level Raiton manipulation but he just calls it Chidori to flatter himself



 If he calls it Chidori, than its Chidori.....simple


----------



## best Kage ever (Aug 5, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Why would it be any less than A rank technique?
> 
> Chidori = A rank jutsu
> Chidori flowing through Kusanagi sword should at least receive an A rank rating. Sasuke is simply adding a step.



IMO Chidori is different jutsu than chidori on kusanagi

Chidori it's hit with concetrated raiton chakra in one point to deliver huge damage thanks to high speed
Chidori Kusanagi is just sword  covered with raiton chakra, it doesnt delivers so much raiton damage like normal chidori


So Sasuke's technique should be named Raiton Kusanagi not Chidori Kusanagi


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to see Kakashi's story already. I'm beginning to doubt that it will actually happen. =/


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> If he calls it Chidori, than its Chidori.....simple



Yeah Cause he hasn't done it before ow Wait he calls his Sword Kusangi when it nothing but a Knockoff

He takes his Chakra turns it to Raiton flows it through his blade thats it probably no Spatial manipulation just a simple current

But Sasuke has an obsession to call all Raiton jutsu Chidori


----------



## TheRealDJ (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yeah Cause he hasn't done it before ow Wait he calls his Sword Kusangi when it nothing but a Knockoff
> 
> He takes his Chakra turns it to Raiton flows it through his blade thats it probably no Spatial manipulation just a simple current
> 
> But Sasuke has an obsession to call all Raiton jutsu Chidori



I concur


----------



## Pocketmofo (Aug 5, 2008)

Quick synopsis of the spoiler posted by Laker24 (likely fake as discussed by Laker24 and Hexa based on 2ch poster tripcode...not to mention it is another Madara = Obito spoiler):

The Sasuke that got hit was a genjutsu. Sasuke appears behind the Hachibi and stabs him. Sasuke tells Suigetsu to tie up the Hachibi but the Hachibi cuts off his own tongue and dies. Team Hawk argues a bit and then they hear a voice from the building nearby saying "So you're a genjutsu user, eh? This should be fun." *Basically the Hachibi that Sasuke fought was a fake/shadow of the real Hachibi who is still inside the building.

The scene changes to just outside Konoha. Kakashi is walking around when he tells someone in the shadows to come out. Madara appears and says that he wanted to talk to Kakashi alone (all the Anbu nearby have been put to sleep). Kakashi lifts up his headband to reveal his sharingan and Madara comments that it's perfect timing since having only one Sharingan makes his face look really unbalanced.  Madara then takes of his mask and says "I guess it's about time I take my eye back, Kakashi." Kakashi then realizes that it's Obito.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope Sasuke gets his butt stompted.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Pocketmofo said:


> Quick synopsis of the spoiler posted by Laker24 (likely fake as discussed by Laker24 and Hexa based on 2ch poster tripcode...not to mention it is another Madara = Obito spoiler):
> 
> The Sasuke that got hit was a genjutsu. Sasuke appears behind the Hachibi and stabs him. Sasuke tells Suigetsu to tie up the Hachibi but the Hachibi cuts off his own tongue and dies. Team Hawk argues a bit and then they hear a voice from the building nearby saying "So you're a genjutsu user, eh? This should be fun." *Basically the Hachibi that Sasuke fought was a fake/shadow of the real Hachibi who is still inside the building.
> 
> The scene changes to just outside Konoha. Kakashi is walking around when he tells someone in the shadows to come out. Madara appears and says that he wanted to talk to Kakashi alone (all the Anbu nearby have been put to sleep). Kakashi lifts up his headband to reveal his sharingan and Madara comments that it's perfect timing since having only one Sharingan makes his face look really unbalanced.  Madara then takes of his mask and says "I guess it's about time I take my eye back, Kakashi." Kakashi then realizes that it's Obito.



Obito showing up again been a while but yea defintly fake




0Fear said:


> I hope Sasuke gets his butt stompted.



We can hope but the chances are remote


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> We can hope but the chances are remote



aye..........


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke will turn his Sharingan off and actually try to kick Hachibi this time.

The result? A nuclear explosion.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 5, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sasuke will turn his Sharingan off and actually try to kick Hachibi this time.
> 
> The result? A nuclear explosion.



More like Sasuke will break his leg trying


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sasuke will turn his Sharingan off and actually try to kick Hachibi this time.
> 
> The result? A nuclear explosion.



He did that already It bored the 8T so much that he choose to pay more attention to his Rappin' than Sasuke renember


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke didn't even waste his strength in that kick 

And yet it made the 8tails write an epic rap.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sasuke didn't even waste his strength in that kick
> 
> And yet it made the 8tails write an epic rap.



Sasuke still kicks like a girl


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke's filler kick is Moegi level


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> I want to see Kakashi's story already. I'm beginning to doubt that it will actually happen. =/



mate its been the only thing getting me through this year 

nah its not that bad but i really want to see some development on him, he is a much loved character and a dude he needs some love from kishi, in the future he may be a legend to the degree of jiraiya we need to see how that happens.

if kishi kills him off, then he would have made naruto and his dream of being hokage the 'angel of death'. i would'nt be able to stomach that.

kakashi dying has been the ONLY thing that may make me stop reading this manga.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sasuke's filler kick is Moegi level



Nah it's Norman Level


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Of course it's not high level. Everyone and their mother can put his chakra into a chakra weapon. Asuma, Shikamaru, Sasori, Sakumo(probably), Pein, Oro, they all did it. It's only Sasukefanboys that keep saying that it's A or S Rank or whatever when at best it's C or B.



 Trying to watch Code Greass dammit

LINK

*" I haven't seen an elementally recomposed type like this before" ~ Orochimaru*

LINK ( Just added that because it looks cool pek)




LINK
LINK
LINK

When everyone and their mother are able to pull something like this then you may have a point there.

LINK Asuma's 

LINK Sasuke's 


A Rank baby, A rank.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IwCtMc0ZP8[/YOUTUBE]

Just cause...

Cya


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Trying to watch Code Greass dammit
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...



some great stuff here, but unfortunately it also shows how badly this manga needs to concentrate on someone else.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

Butterfly Chouji said:


> Genjutsu chapter like Sasuke vs Itachi D:



I predict this as well.

but I want to see if Kakashi and Mobito scene if true.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 5, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sasuke will turn his Sharingan off and actually try to kick Hachibi this time.
> 
> The result? A nuclear explosion.



You mean 8-tails caused a nuclear explosion killing Sasuke and taka leaving only him alive. awesome.

I think this will be an intresting chapter some 8-tails some Naruto and a cliffhanger to make the break intresting.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Trying to watch Code Greass dammit
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Where we taking about his Chidori 20ft Lance, NO we where not we were taking about the Channeling of Chakra through a Blade of Metal which a lots of people have done,,, Try to keep up luv


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 5, 2008)

The source of the charge is Chidori, an A-rank ninjutsu, so there is no reason to don't be A-rank. Basically the Chidori flow through the sword.


----------



## 8 (Aug 5, 2008)

i predict sasuke got hurt very bad.


----------



## TheRealDJ (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> The source of the charge is Chidori, an A-rank ninjutsu, so there is no reason to don't be A-rank. Basically the Chidori flow through the sword.



As I understand it, Chidori is just a raikiri except the person is moving so fast that the sparks cause a chirping sound. So the fact that Sasuke isn't moving fast means it isn't even really a "chidori" flow going through the sword, its a raikiri.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Trying to watch Code Greass dammit
> 
> This one does
> 
> ...


i love that sword 

i bet that its S rank, i doubt that its easy




i predict AoE genjutsu


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> The source of the charge is Chidori, an A-rank ninjutsu, so there is no reason to don't be A-rank. Basically the Chidori flow through the sword.



Chidori is High rank spatial manipulation + Raiton Manipulation to create the shape of a Blade 

Now all  Sasuke does to his Kusangi is Change his raw Chakra into an element (Raiton) and flow it down the blade, show me where that has spatial manipulation like the original chidori?

The Closet Chidori is Nagashi which as very little Space manipulation just Raiton Bolts flying in directions 

seeing as Sasuke calls every Raiton he does Chidori does not automatically mean that everyone of them is A-rank


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> The source of the charge is Chidori, an A-rank ninjutsu, so there is no reason to don't be A-rank. Basically the Chidori flow through the sword.



This one does

Yup,that's chidori.

Again,i don't know what's so awesome about it. It's the same freaking chidori of always.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

I predict that it wasn't a Genjutsu and we see a huge octopus.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> The source of the charge is Chidori, an A-rank ninjutsu, so there is no reason to don't be A-rank. Basically the Chidori flow through the sword.



sure, there's a lot of ways of saying the same thing, but at the end of the day i'ts been stumped and it wont work on hachibi, and thats all that matters i guess

taijutsu=nope

swordwork=no

swordwork with elemental manipulation=no

not looking good is it...

if genjutsu is shown to work it wont matter though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> This one does
> 
> Yup,that's chidori.
> 
> Again,i don't know what's so awesome about it. It's the same freaking chidori of always.


yes, the only difference is that he can still send the current, so the opponent cannot move






my fave is this one:




i love how he can use that like a real sword and how he still has control of the flow


makes me remember the kyuubi chakra hands


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 5, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> As I understand it, Chidori is just a raikiri except the person is moving so fast that the sparks cause a chirping sound. So the fact that Sasuke isn't moving fast means it isn't even really a "chidori" flow going through the sword, its a raikiri.


The DB doesn't make clear the difference between Raikiri (S-rank) and Chidori (A-rank) so I can't argue about it however the Chidori flows because the Kusanagi may absorb it (like Asuma's blade) or the simple fact of being made of metal.


-Maya- said:


> Chidori is High rank spatial manipulation + Raiton Manipulation to create the shape of a Blade


Try find a page where Sasuke's chidori has the shape of a blade, not even Raikiri has.


> Now all  Sasuke does to his Kusangi is Change his raw Chakra into an element (Raiton) and flow it down the blade, show me where that has spatial manipulation like the original chidori?


So why Sasuke charges Chidori? That goes againts the manga.




> The Closet Chidori is Nagashi which as very little Space manipulation just Raiton Bolts flying in directions
> 
> seeing as Sasuke calls every Raiton he does Chidori does not automatically mean that everyone of them is A-rank


We have no idea of how Nagashi works but just the fact of the base being an A-rank jutsu makes it A-rank.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Sasuke still kicks like a girl



A 3-metre tall Chernobyl coal miner mutant girl maybe.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

> i love how he can use that like a real sword and how he still has control of the flow
> 
> 
> makes me remember the kyuubi chakra hands



The chidori lightsaber and sending chidori through a sword are different things.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah I think chidori with kusanagi should still be an A-rank jutsu.

not a B or S rank either.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> The chidori lightsaber and sending chidori through a sword are different things.


yes it is


go back to my post


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> A 3-metre tall Chernobyl coal miner mutant girl maybe.



3-metre tall Chernobyl coal miner mutant girls gives better kicks than this one:
This one does
This one does


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

It's Not that Hard Hell Naruto channelled His Wind Chakra with very little Training and your saying it's B-rank Shikimaru didn't need any teaching.

Rank means difficulty and Channelling Chakra down a Blade ain't that Hard apparently

And you put channelling Chakra into a Blade on the Same Level as Hirashin ?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> 3-metre tall Chernobyl coal miner mutant girls gives better kicks than this one



Manga proof please


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yes it is
> 
> 
> go back to my post



You only showed two pics and said they were the same thing as what Sasuke does in chap 411.


----------



## BlumenUdo (Aug 5, 2008)

more emoprince vs the ?Quotenschwarze?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

BlumenUdo said:


> more emoprince vs the „Quotenschwarze“



It's called quotenneger and basically not a single not-german-speaker will understand that joke


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Manga proof please



I've already said and shown enough,shut up and be happy with that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

talking about sasuke's kick, i did not have the impression that he intended to push the 8 tails from him, its more like he used his body like support 



but we will never know


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

BlumenUdo said:


> more emoprince vs the ?Quotenschwarze?



Does this have anything to do with Naruto? Let alone the upcoming Chapter?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 5, 2008)

Chidori = A-rank
Kusanagi powered by Chidori = A-rank
Chidori Needles = A-rank*
Chidori Nagashi = A-rank**
Chidori Sword = S-rank (Not even Oro saw a shape manipulation like that)

* It has a finer shape but I dunno if is enough to be S-rank.
** As Chidori flows around the body consumes more chakra also it isn't easy release that amount of chakra already manipulated also Sasuke can do it without even do a handseal. I bet it's S-rank but for non bias arguments I put A-rank.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> You only showed two pics and said they were the same thing as what Sasuke does in chap 411.


lol no! re-read my post!



i said that the only difference of the normal chidori and the sword was that sasuke could still send the current, talking about the kusanagi



so later i just commented with you my fave attack, you did not even read 


here:



JeanneUchiha said:


> yes, the only difference is that he can still send the current, so the opponent cannot move
> 
> 
> 
> ...





read before answer


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> lol no! re-read my post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry,i was lost in my doubts about life.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Chidori = A-rank
> Kusanagi chargered by Chidori = A-rank
> Chidori Needles = A-rank*
> Chidori Nagashi = A-rank**
> ...



No Oro said he had Never seen It shaped that way before Implying that he never witnessed that Variant of Chidori, He did not say it was some sort of highest level of spatial manipulation that he'df ever seen


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2008)

The power and difficulty of the chidori isn't just changing the chakra into an electric current, which is the basis of every raiton, but the enormous concentration of chakra into the users fingers. Running it through a sword dilutes the technique making it weaker than it is originally. It's kinda like the Rasengan without the third step, which most certainly is not an A-Rank jutsu. All it does is give the victim a shock and cause a mild paralyzation. It's weaker than Azuma's wind blade and that technique was B-Rank if I remember correctly.

* But let's end this discussion here before one of the mods feels forced to delete it.*


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sorry,i was lost in my doubts about life.


:rofl:rofl


i see 




at least now you know that i was agreeing with you not against :3



bearzerger said:


> * But let's end this discussion here before one of the mods feels forced to delete it.*



good idea 






i wonder if we will get the spoilers later again


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

hay, any spoilers?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> It's Not that Hard Hell Naruto channelled His Wind Chakra with very little Training and your saying it's B-rank Shikimaru didn't need any teaching.
> 
> Rank means difficulty and Channelling Chakra down a Blade ain't that Hard apparently
> 
> And you put channelling Chakra into a Blade on the Same Level as Hirashin ?


Different things. 
Asuma's blade absorb the chakra so the user just need shape it.
Sasuke's Kusanagi is made of metal so it needs a lightning source to flows through.

Isn't Hiraishin S-rank?


-Maya- said:


> No Oro said he had Never seen It shaped that way before Implying that he never witnessed that Variant of Chidori, He did not say it was some sort of highest level of spatial manipulation that he'df ever seen


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Different things.
> Asuma's blade absorb the chakra so the user just need shape it.
> Sasuke's Kusanagi is made of metal so it needs a lightning source to flows through.
> 
> Isn't Hiraishin S-rank?






bearzerger said:


> The power and difficulty of the chidori isn't just changing the chakra into an electric current, which is the basis of every raiton, but the enormous concentration of chakra into the users fingers. Running it through a sword dilutes the technique making it weaker than it is originally. It's kinda like the Rasengan without the third step, which most certainly is not an A-Rank jutsu. All it does is give the victim a shock and cause a mild paralyzation. It's weaker than Azuma's wind blade and that technique was B-Rank if I remember correctly.
> 
> * But let's end this discussion here before one of the mods feels forced to delete it.*



nice post

Agreed convo over 

Ontopic i'm hopping the End was a Bushin not a Genjutsu that would suck majorly


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

my prediction. either genjutsu or kawarime, and maybe kage bunshin, but for sure nothing happened to sasuke ...yet


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> No Oro said he had Never seen It shaped that way before Implying that he never witnessed that Variant of Chidori, He did not say it was some sort of highest level of spatial manipulation that he'df ever seen


sorry, but if he was talking about chidori, he would know that it was sasuke no? and i am pretty sure that he talked about chakra type and manipulation




basically he never saw any attack like this one, he was not talking about only chidori, see the page






i hope that its not one genjutsu, i prefer bunshin


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Where does he mention super high level of Spatial manipulation i read element recomposition nothing else.

The words Chakra types could mean Element


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2008)

no fake spoilers.tomorrow we'll get the real one anyway.so it dosent matter.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

vered said:


> no fake spoilers.tomorrow we'll get the real one anyway.so it dosent matter.



Maybe we'll have another week like last waiting ages for a spoiler


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a feeling that we might see Madara and/or Zetsu this chapter.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I have a feeling that we might see Madara and/or Zetsu this chapter.



Zetsu overhearing Sasuke's true motives.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 5, 2008)

About the chapter 411;
The eight-tails blocked Sasuke's Chidori sword by flowing his own charka through his own blade I assume.

Does this mean the eight-tails is also electricity-oriented or can any type of a charka block a chidori current?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Zetsu overhearing Sasuke's true motives.


Why does he need to overhear?

Do you think Madara wouldn't know about Sasuke's lack of loyalty?


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Zetsu overhearing Sasuke's true motives.


I think it's like with Oro. Both Orochimaru and Sasuke knew that the day would come that Sauce would betray him (as the manga itself said).

IMO, both Madara and Sasuke know that Sauce will betray him eventually. So Zetsu hearing anything won't make a difference IMO.

In the end Madara needs Sasuke for some reason, and Sasuke has to become strong enough to overcome Madara. And untill the day they can achieve what they want from each other, there won't be any betraying.
As soon as one of them can get what they want however, it's a matter of who strikes first!


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think it's like with Oro. Both Orochimaru and Sasuke knew that the day would come that Sauce would betray him (as the manga itself said).
> 
> IMO, both Madara and Sasuke know that Sauce will betray him eventually. So Zetsu hearing anything won't make a difference IMO.
> 
> ...



i realy cant understand how sharingan couldnt see zetsu, but at least we know the 8t is not blind, so maybe he can be in genjutsu, so sasuke will win at the end ( like always ) by putting him in one


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

hussamb said:


> i realy cant understand how sharingan couldnt see zetsu, but at least we know the 8t is not blind, so maybe he can be in genjutsu, so sasuke will win at the end ( like always ) by putting him in one



Hmm, I still think 8-tails is blind. But we'll see about that.

I honestly have no idea what to expect from this fight though, which makes it even more epic IMO!

I have a feeling that there will be an under water fight because hachibi was in water and all octopussy. Sauce vs. Hachibi under water: Wow, that'll be so coolpek!

And I'd be very pleased if Sasuke used extremely high-level genjutsu!


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke definitely needs more than a single helping of plot no jutsu to deal with the 8th bijuu and mastered Jinchuuriki.

All your chidoris are belong to us, saske


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Voodoo chile said:


> About the chapter 411;
> The eight-tails blocked Sasuke's Chidori sword by flowing his own charka through his own blade I assume.
> 
> Does this mean the eight-tails is also electricity-oriented or can any type of a charka block a chidori current?



It must have been if it was Fuuton it would have sliced throught the Kusangi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

Voodoo chile said:


> About the chapter 411;
> The eight-tails blocked Sasuke's Chidori sword by flowing his own charka through his own blade I assume.
> 
> Does this mean the eight-tails is also electricity-oriented or can any type of a charka block a chidori current?


no...for what i could understand, he can make the same thing as sasuke, use chakra flow in the sword too



so he could block sasuke's sword

see that still he could not cut sasuke's


at least karin's comment says that


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

Pein finally arrives to Konoha's gates.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2008)

i wonder if kakashi will fight pein ><


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

That must be the point where Sakura and Kakashi will have their huge moments...

Kakashi won't die of course  He better not!


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Hmm, I still think 8-tails is blind. But we'll see about that.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what to expect from this fight though, which makes it even more epic IMO!
> 
> ...



how could he write if he was blind?
any way....we will see in this chapter, but its more likly more about sasuke, and for naruto training i think it will be flash back after he fight pien or during.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i wonder if kakashi will fight pein ><



Hmm..this could be. I think Kakashi will be killed by Madara though and if not Madara, then definitily Danzou or Zetsu.
Pein has already been hyped by killing Jiraiya.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i wonder if kakashi will fight pein ><



kakashi most likly will fight pien, maybe he will kill 2 of him, but not all


----------



## Purble Place (Aug 5, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i wonder if kakashi will fight pein ><


I have a feeling Tsunade will. That'll also be the end of her.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

hussamb said:


> how could he write if he was blind?
> any way....we will see in this chapter, but its more likly more about sasuke, and for naruto training i think it will be flash back after he fight pien or during.



There are blind people who can play piano.. He might not be entirely blind, but I definitily think something is up with his eyes. An advantage against sharingan definitily.

There are so many hints that he's (semi) blind IMO. But we'll see.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 5, 2008)

8-tails isn't blind, his eyes are photosensitive (like an octopus) so he uses a sunglasses.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> 8-tails isn't blind, his eyes are photosensitive (like an octopus) so he uses a sunglasses.


Whatever is wrong with his eyes, it's definitily an advantage over sharingan IMO.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 5, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> no...for what i could understand, he can make the same thing as sasuke, use chakra flow in the sword too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> There are blind people who can play piano.. He might not be entirely blind, but I definitily think something is up with his eyes. An advantage against sharingan definitily.
> 
> There are so many hints that he's (semi) blind IMO. But we'll see.



do u think he did like vin diesel in pitch black to over come the DARKNESS of genjutsu?


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2008)

i hope the chapter wont be only about the hachibi battle.since we wont have a chapter next week i hope this chapter will have a few panels of pein and narutos training as well.
also i hope we'll see sasuke new MS power.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

Kakashi + Tsunade + Gai vs Pein.

Gai and Tsunade will die.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

hussamb said:


> do u think he did like vin diesel in pitch black to over come the DARKNESS of genjutsu?



Well, I didn't see pitch black so I don't know. 
But if Hachibi's eyes are so extremely sensitive that could explain why genjutsu wouldnt work on him=3.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope the chapter wont be only about the hachibi battle.since we wont have a chapter next week i hope this chapter will have a few panels of pein and narutos training as well.
> also i hope we'll see sasuke new MS power.



most likely no more naruto training , we will see the result, just as the 1st one


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Aug 5, 2008)

._. Damn,gone for one week..I come back..and Sasuke's dead. >_>
Chapter 412=Sasuke's alright. xD
Or a switch to something else,and chapter 413...Sasuke's alright. xD


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope the chapter wont be only about the hachibi battle.since we wont have a chapter next week i hope this chapter will have a few panels of pein and narutos training as well.
> also i hope we'll see sasuke new MS power.



No chapter next week? Where did you hear that?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Well, I didn't see pitch black so I don't know.
> But if Hachibi's eyes are so extremely sensitive that could explain why genjutsu wouldnt work on him=3.



genjutsu may have already worked on him?


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> genjutsu may have already worked on him?



but that would be so lame from kishi to wast his time on something like this, if he want to expand the manga he could easily put more pages in pien next fight.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

Why do people think the Hachibi is immune to Genjutsu?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 5, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope the chapter wont be only about the hachibi battle.since we wont have a chapter next week i hope this chapter will have a few panels of pein and narutos training as well.
> also i hope we'll see sasuke new MS power.


I'm the opposite. I prefer focus chapters on Hachibi and when the fight end it moves to Pein and others.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Why do people think the Hachibi is immune to Genjutsu?



Because that's the only way they know how the Hachibi could avoid becoming an Uchiha's genjutsu bitch. Sadly.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Whatever is wrong with his eyes, it's definitily an advantage over sharingan IMO.



if thats the case then sasuke is in a bad way. the fact the rest of taka noticed what he was doing kinda goes against the genjutsu theory aswell.

i'd so laugh if madara just popped out in front of a wounded sasuke saying 

"so you still want to backstab me you nasty litlle shit?"

sasuke: "nah dude.....halp"


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I'm the opposite. I prefer focus chapters on Hachibi and when the fight end it moves to Pein and others.



Yes, yes me too! And Kishi never focuses on two fights at the same time. It's always one who gets multiple chapters fulltime attention.

If people don't like Sasuke vs. Hachibi epicness then there's always Bleach, or Code guess (however you spell it) or One piece etc. etc.

I've been waiting a long time to see a black ninja and a jinchuriki that isn't naruto fight, and now it's two-in-one. A black jinchuriki vs Sasuke with MS!!
Kishi is extremely nice to his readers IMO.

Epic fight FTW =3 =3!


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope Kishi doesn't stop this fight for anything, & gets Team Taka involved more. I'd love to see Suigetsu, a raging Juugo, & Karin aid the Sauce vs. this juggernaut. 

Or he could show Pein killing someone semi-important. Like a fodderish Jounin such as Ibiki. 

Or bring Anko back.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Why do people think the Hachibi is immune to Genjutsu?


Simply because there was no other reason in creating teaser with his eyes in the introduction chapter.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think it's like with Oro. Both Orochimaru and Sasuke knew that the day would come that Sauce would betray him (as the manga itself said).
> 
> IMO, both Madara and Sasuke know that Sauce will betray him eventually. So Zetsu hearing anything won't make a difference IMO.
> 
> ...


Maybe Sasuke will use Killer Bee without handing him over to Madara. I dont understand how Taka can Bijuu's power. Because once its captured it held somewhere until Akatsuki is ready to extract the chakra. Since Sasuke said he wants to see if this deal is real or not. Sharingan cant see Zetsu, or maybe Sasuke can see them but hasnt brought it up (and forgot about them). Maybe Karin can sense Zetsu but doesnt want to tell the others.


----------



## LucBu (Aug 5, 2008)

> I've been waiting a long time to see *a black ninja *and a jinchuriki that isn't naruto fight, and now it's two-in-one. A black jinchuriki vs Sasuke with MS!!
> Kishi is extremely nice to his readers IMO.



Why? 

Anyways if he is dohjutsu immune becuas eof a lack of eye contact then it'll force Sasuke to use MS ninjutsu. Genjutsu won't work, and it's this fight's purpose.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Yes, yes me too! And Kishi never focuses on two fights at the same time. It's always one who gets multiple chapters fulltime attention.
> 
> If people don't like Sasuke vs. Hachibi epicness then there's always Bleach, or Code guess (however you spell it) or One piece etc. etc.
> 
> ...



i love this fight, but i hate to see it going easily one side fight were saskue kicked 8t ass with out doing anything with some kind of genjutsu, hopefuly news spoiler will come and make things more clear.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

^^IMO 8-tails is very strong and will definitily put up a good fight!





Mercury Smile said:


> Maybe Sasuke will use Killer Bee without handing him over to Madara. I dont understand how Taka can Bijuu's power. Because once its captured it held somewhere until Akatsuki is ready to extract the chakra. Since Sasuke said he wants to see if this deal is real or not. Sharingan cant see Zetsu, or maybe Sasuke can see them but hasnt brought it up (and forgot about them). Maybe Karin can sense Zetsu but doesnt want to tell the others.



You bring up a few interesting points:

-Yes, I have a feeling that Sauce might want Hachibi to join. It'll be like Rush hour: Sauce=Jackie Chan and Chris Rock=Hachibipek!

-I wonder what exactly Sasuke wants to know about the tailed beasts aswell. Perhaps he doesn't fully trust Madara's words? Or maybe something else? Like looking if his MS can control it like a pet?

-I have a feeling that Karin will betray Sasuke at one point. I don't think it'll be for Zetsu/Akatsuki, but for Kabuto.
This, because she was introduced as being 'very loyal to Orochimaru'.


----------



## Barracuda25 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> -I have a feeling that Karin will betray Sasuke at one point. I don't think it'll be for Zetsu/Akatsuki, but for Kabuto.
> This, because she was introduced as being 'very loyal to Orochimaru'.



I agree, in fact I made a whole thread explaining that Karin may in fact be an double-agent for either Kabuto or Akatsuki.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> ^^IMO 8-tails is very strong and will definitily put up a good fight!
> 
> You bring up a few interesting points:
> 
> ...


kirin betray sasuke, that would be fucking epic, i will love seeing this over and over and over, and after that i will love to see how powerful is she


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> ^^IMO 8-tails is very strong and will definitily put up a good fight!
> 
> You bring up a few interesting points:
> 
> ...




Perfect scenario. Karin betrays Sasuke, he gets his ass handed to him by Kabuto, & just as the Sauce is about to die, Kakashi & Sakura somehow show up. 

Kabuto vs. Kakashi & Karin vs. Sakura is basically canon. 

Besides, it's a win-win scenario. If Kakashi wins, Kabuto is pwned & KAkashi's hype goes through the roof, or if Kakashi gets pwned, Naruto can come in & take Kabuto out, saving & reuniting Team 7 @ the same time.


----------



## LucBu (Aug 5, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> [/B]
> 
> Perfect scenario. Karin betrays Sasuke, he gets his ass handed to him by Kabuto, & just as the Sauce is about to die, Kakashi & Sakura somehow show up.
> 
> ...



Don't see it happening. Seems a bit too randomly placed... where would it even occur?


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

LucBu said:


> Don't see it happening. Seems a bit too randomly placed... where would it even occur?



the best place and time is AFTER this fight, sasuke is far away from akatski, both of the other are beaten, and sasuke is going to have a big fight, so after it it will be the right time, never forget that karin didnt do anything yet in this fight.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> [/B]
> 
> Perfect scenario. Karin betrays Sasuke, he gets his ass handed to him by Kabuto, & just as the Sauce is about to die, Kakashi & Sakura somehow show up.
> 
> ...



I don't see this happening. That would mean that Kakashi is stronger than Sasuke which IMO is not true at all. Especially now that Sasuke has his "more potential than Itachi" eyes.
Naruto with 50% FRS >=Kakashi but somehow Kakashi is > Sasuke with MS. I just don't see that happening.

And being saved by Sakura? Sakura? The one who has been background for over 3 years now. Even Shiho got a cover recently and sakura was skipped.
And how has she been useful lately again? In no way whatsoever.
No, just no. 

This is just my opinion though *shrugs*.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 5, 2008)

Karin betraying Sasuke could be a good plot. It would show that Karin was only acting like a fan girl to trick Sasuke into believing she really was on his side. It it were to happen I see it more at the end because I don't see where Kabuto fits in the story right now.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 5, 2008)

hopefully we will see any one on the cover but 8t, this will mean he is going to die soon


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2008)

T7mybabies said:


> Karin betraying Sasuke could be a good plot. It would show that Karin was only acting like a fan girl to trick Sasuke into believing she really was on his side. It it were to happen I see it more at the end because I don't see where Kabuto fits in the story right now.



I think the fangirl thing is real. Though IMO it's lust and not "love". Her loyalty however in the end might be with Orochimaru. 
Sasuke has been dissing her a lot and maybe a new girl get introduced (please Kishi!) and she'll get jealous?

There's no way Sasuke will fall for her, and in the end she'll realise that. There's nothing more dangerous than a woman with a broken heart.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I don't see this happening. That would mean that Kakashi is stronger than Sasuke which IMO is not true at all. Especially now that Sasuke has his "more potential than Itachi" eyes.
> Naruto with 50% FRS >=Kakashi but somehow Kakashi is > Sasuke with MS. I just don't see that happening.
> 
> And being saved by Sakura? Sakura? The one who has been background for over 3 years now. Even Shiho got a cover recently and sakura was skipped.
> ...



I'm disappointed.  

Since when did A > B, so A > C logic come back into play ? All I said was that it was possible, I didn't state any of the conditions of the fight or anything. If the Sauce was betrayed, of course Kabuto would have the upper hand needed to defeat him, wouldn't he ? & it was stated pre-skip that Kakashi & Kabuto were on the same level, so it wouldn't be far-fetched to believe that Kakashi could take him out, we never have seen him go all out. 

& about Sakura, she's doing exactly what Naruto has to, wait. Just because she hasn't done anything since Sasori doesn't mean she's useless, it just isn't her moment to shine, just like every other character who's name isn't Sasuke.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Because that's the only way they know how the Hachibi could avoid becoming an Uchiha's genjutsu bitch. Sadly.





Hatifnatten said:


> Simply because there was no other reason in creating teaser with his eyes in the introduction chapter.



Doesn't that mean he is immune to sight based Genjutsu only?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

christsakes can anyone get a fight given to them without it being a benchmark to be compared to sasuke?

kakashi should get a fight. period. i dont care who it is against. kabuto would be good though.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 5, 2008)

I remember how fast Deidara turned everything around on Gaara...
This will probably be the case with the Hachibi aswell.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Doesn't that mean he is immune to sight based Genjutsu only?


As far as known story goes - yes, we know he's not deaf. Which change nothing, since Sasuce can't cast any other type of genjutsu.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> As far as known story goes - yes, we know he's not deaf. Which change nothing, since Sasuce can't cast any other type of genjutsu.



I see...**


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 5, 2008)

If you wish to discuss Sakura's usefulness in the manga, do so in the Library. [Without flaming] It isn't necessary here.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I see...**


I'm glad... **


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think the fangirl thing is real. Though IMO it's lust and not "love". Her loyalty however in the end might be with Orochimaru.
> Sasuke has been dissing her a lot and maybe a new girl get introduced (please Kishi!) and she'll get jealous?
> 
> There's no way Sasuke will fall for her, and in the end she'll realise that. There's nothing more dangerous than a woman with a broken heart.



I agree with you Sasuke would never fall for her. Now I just thought if the fangirl thing was an act it would make the plot better becasue it would show she had a plan on how to get close to Sasuke in some way.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think we'll finally get to see Karin's abilities in this fight.
She was in charge of one of Orochimaru's facilities and Sasuke really wanted to include her in his team so I'm sure she's not as weak as people say.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> I think we'll finally get to see Karin's abilities in this fight.
> She was in charge of one of Orochimaru's facilities and Sasuke really wanted to include her in his team so I'm sure she's not as weak as people say.



If she doesn't outclass Sui and Juugo though, she's pretty much useless in this fight.


----------



## shit (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If she doesn't outclass Sui and Juugo though, she's pretty much useless in this fight.



I'd lol. There should be one person in Hebi worth a crap, and it might as well be Karin, cuz it ain't Laurell and Hardy.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If she doesn't outclass Sui and Juugo though, she's pretty much useless in this fight.


She already has. 

Link removed

Karin's mere words have been more effective against the Hachibi Jin than the Rush and get Crushed brothers. :/


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If she doesn't outclass Sui and Juugo though, she's pretty much useless in this fight.


I can bet she's got own CS... and being hidden, probably most powerful.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 5, 2008)

Any fake spoilers yet?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

only a couple this week thank god. 

ive noticed people have been more sociable because of it too.


fanfiction winds people up in more than one way, you find the far fetched idea's make arguements full of more far fetched idea's.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 5, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> I think we'll finally get to see Karin's abilities in this fight.
> She was in charge of one of Orochimaru's facilities and Sasuke really wanted to include her in his team so I'm sure she's not as weak as people say.



By the way when in the holy highell are we gonna find out what she did with Sasuke ?  It's been ages since the chapter...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Euraj said:


> She already has.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Karin's mere words have been more effective against the Hachibi Jin than the Rush and get Crushed brothers. :/


Thanks for pointing that out. And it's sad to know 


Hatifnatten said:


> I can bet she's got own CS... and being hidden, probably most powerful.


I sure hope her CS2 doesn't make her even MORE ugly


----------



## lightcrowler (Aug 5, 2008)

Anything new here?
New spoilers,fake spoilers,something worth to discuss.


----------



## iSPEC (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah it's a plot hole what could Karin do to a adolescent "pure" (hey Itachi says that) Sasuke......ravage him in his sleep?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 5, 2008)

csipa said:


> By the way when in the holy highell are we gonna find out what she did with Sasuke ?  It's been ages since the chapter...



ah yea what the shit was that all about?? that was actually quite disturbing, maybe oro artificially inseminated her with sasuke's seed to make more vessel's but they were'nt compatible with her gene's and it pissed her off to the point where she would follow him round waiting for her chance to try again.


----------



## Penance (Aug 5, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> ah yea what the shit was that all about?? that was actually quite disturbing, maybe oro artificially inseminated her with sasuke's seed to make more vessel's but they were'nt compatible with her gene's and it pissed her off to the point where she would follow him round waiting for her chance to try again.



I'm sure Kishi will come back to it...


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke will reveal new MS techniques.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 5, 2008)

New spoiler shows Pein and Konan "obliterating" some fire country guards and one of them mentioning they know Pein's new body before he is killed. The new body is a medical ninja and the ninja says "rin" before he dies. maybe it has something to do with karin?


----------



## Franckie (Aug 5, 2008)

There's nothing to predict: everyone and their Itachi dolls know that Sasuke can't die and will win this fight.

Having said that, I predict that Sasuke is alive and will defeat the 8 tails.


----------



## SunDried Prawn (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that Sasuke will be alive!


----------



## Table (Aug 5, 2008)

I think Sasuke will use and reveal a lot of his new nifty techniques, though I would be interested in seeing what all Karin can do.


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2008)

Franckie said:


> There's nothing to predict: everyone and their Itachi dolls know that Sasuke can't die and will win this fight.
> 
> Having said that, I predict that Sasuke is alive and will defeat the 8 tails.


Pretty much true.
He's just gonna appear behind the 8tails rapper saying something like "I was actually standing over there" or something.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah yes it's finally Wednesday, well it's Wednesday in England the greatest place on earth. Soon Vered will be posting 50 fake spoilers until he weeds out the real one. And when all is said and done Sasuke's awesomeness will have even his fans envious, that's right his own fans will start hating him. They'll feel just like his haters...hating something they can't comprehend 

*Spoiler*: _ SASUKAY!!! WE HATE U!!!!!!!!_ 




[DLMURL="http://www.imagecross.com/"][/DLMURL][DLMURL="http://www.imagecross.com/"]Image Hosting[/DLMURL]


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 5, 2008)

Killa Bee baby he'll straight rap the fool into submission.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2008)

So one of Pein's bodies is now connected to Konoha Leaf-Nin cannon fodder?

God damn it.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> So one of Pein's bodies is now connected to Konoha Leaf-Nin cannon fodder?
> 
> God damn it.



Love it   .


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 5, 2008)

8-Tails has 99 problems but a Uchiha aint one.


----------



## Sine (Aug 5, 2008)

If you havin Hachibi problems I feel bad for you son


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ah yes it's finally Wednesday, well it's Wednesday in England the greatest place on earth. Soon Vered will be posting 50 fake spoilers until he weeds out the real one. And when all is said and done Sasuke's awesomeness will have even his fans envious, that's right his own fans will start hating him. They'll feel just like his haters...hating something they can't comprehend
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ SASUKAY!!! WE HATE U!!!!!!!!_
> 
> ...




Sucky food, sucky weather, everything's god damn expensive, tepid beer, lousy football team. Man am I glad that I'm not living in the "greatest place on earth" 



forkandspoon said:


> New spoiler shows Pein and Konan "obliterating" some fire country guards and one of them mentioning they know Pein's new body before he is killed. The new body is a medical ninja and the ninja says "rin" before he dies. maybe it has something to do with karin?



Lol I can't wait for the spoiler where Rin-Pein, Obito-Madara and Fail-Kakashi to meet.


----------



## p33man (Aug 5, 2008)

DivineDart said:


> 8-Tails has 99 problems but a Uchiha aint one.




Check it.


----------



## Svenskan (Aug 5, 2008)

I predict we won?t see what happens with Sasuke for a few chapters. 
I always the predict the worse will happen.
Fortunaly I?m always wrong.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 5, 2008)

any good fake spoilers yet?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Sucky food, sucky weather, everything's god damn expensive, tepid beer, lousy football team. Man am I glad that I'm not living in the "greatest place" on earth



But Brazil is alrite. Riiite? 

It will be very interesting when Pein finally gets to Konoha. He will shake that village.


----------



## Gary (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn we will don't have spoiler pics D:


----------



## Svenskan (Aug 5, 2008)

DivineDart said:


> No, no one has that kind of power



Must I write something very mean for that to happen? I?ve seen that happen to other members.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn...

I was banned so long last time, 'til I'm reading what you guys are saying - forgetting that I can actually post.


----------



## Anko-san (Aug 5, 2008)

First I thought the wounds weren't that bad and Sasuke *actually* got injured, for a change. I mean, it's been ages since we saw real Sauce blood (not that I want to, of course ). Then I looked at the page and well... it has to be genjutsu/bunshin like everyone says, the wounds in his chest are just too deep for him to survive after that. 

So my final consensus is...



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> 8tails gets raped *hard*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 5, 2008)

Sasuke gets raped  england is the greatest place in the world here I thought Disney was or   a vagina


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 5, 2008)

Anko-san said:


> First I thought the wounds weren't that bad and Sasuke *actually* got injured, for a change. I mean, it's been ages since we saw real Sauce blood (not that I want to, of course ). Then I looked at the page and well... it has to be genjutsu/bunshin like everyone says, the wounds in his chest are just too deep for him to survive after that.
> 
> So my final consensus is...




In both of his past two fights he was very close to death and needed immediate medical attention. In the last one he was within minutes of death and would have died on the battlefield if not for Madara.

The thing people want is to see actual gruesome injuries the likes of which we see in Bleach, where people just get split nearly in half by swords on a regular basis and just keep on fighting through absurd injuries. And sometimes we do see fodder ninjas getting torns to shreds, sort of like that bit in part one where the demon brothers literally chunk fake Kakashi - that sort of violence. People want to see tons of blood inflicted on main characters as well.

The problem is that in Naruto, there is a slightly (keyword slightly) more realistic approach to how much damage a person can sustain. If you get a hand through your chest, unless you've got a super demon what heals you from everything, you are pretty much going to die. If you get seven swords stuck deep in your torso, you are pretty much going to die. In Bleach, you have people like Kenpachi who would keep fighting after being skewered by fifty swords with no explanation. In Naruto, fatal injuries are more likely to be fatal. 

Because Kishi has decided to take this slightly more realistic approach, he can't show Sasuke getting skewered without killing or permanently damaging him. Unless he uses genjutsu, that is - but of course people will complain even more when he does that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why does he need to overhear?
> 
> Do you think Madara wouldn't know about Sasuke's lack of loyalty?



Maybe this will help. 

Sasuke Shits His Pants Special Cover

"If you betray Akatsuki, you're dead."

I think he knows well enough of Sasuke's lack of loyalty.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 5, 2008)

I predict Sasuke will somehow save himself and there will be threads complaining about it.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> england is the greatest place in the world



Yes it is


----------



## Marsala (Aug 5, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> In both of his past two fights he was very close to death and needed immediate medical attention. In the last one he was within minutes of death and would have died on the battlefield if not for Madara.
> 
> The thing people want is to see actual gruesome injuries the likes of which we see in Bleach, where people just get split nearly in half by swords on a regular basis and just keep on fighting through absurd injuries. And sometimes we do see fodder ninjas getting torns to shreds, sort of like that bit in part one where the demon brothers literally chunk fake Kakashi - that sort of violence. People want to see tons of blood inflicted on main characters as well.
> 
> ...



There is one intriguing exception to this, however: Madara himself. He apparently survived multiple sword impalements from Hashirama and more recently was hit by Amaterasu. It's (extremely vaguely) implied that his immortality is connected to his eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. I could see a scenario where Sasuke is mortally wounded but, after a retreat, is saved by Madara implanting Itachi's eyes into him.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm beginning to get tired of this 8 Tails hype, but I'm sure it will still go on to last at least a couple more chapters.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2008)

Marsala said:


> There is one intriguing exception to this, however: Madara himself. He apparently survived multiple sword impalements from Hashirama and more recently was hit by Amaterasu. It's (extremely vaguely) implied that his immortality is connected to his eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. I could see a scenario where Sasuke is mortally wounded but, after a retreat, is saved by Madara implanting Itachi's eyes into him.



Probably not going to happen... Sasuke being mortally wounded would leave scars... fangirls would burn Kishi's home down 

Madara's immortality is implied to be in his chakra... the same quality Sasuke possesses


----------



## Suzume (Aug 5, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Probably not going to happen... Sasuke being mortally wounded would leave scars... fangirls would burn Kishi's home down



Are you kidding?  Scars would make him look more manly, the fangirls would love it


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 5, 2008)

Marsala said:


> There is one intriguing exception to this, however: Madara himself. He apparently survived multiple sword impalements from Hashirama and more recently was hit by Amaterasu. It's (extremely vaguely) implied that his immortality is connected to his eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. I could see a scenario where Sasuke is mortally wounded but, after a retreat, is saved by Madara implanting Itachi's eyes into him.



I don't recall seeing where Madara was depicted as being turned into a human pin-cushion by Hashirama in their fight nor did we see how Madara was able to escape the effects of Amaterasu. If the EMS was able to remove all previous ailments, then supposing Madara's story about Itachi's illness was true, why then did he not seek out the EMS himself preserve his life to stop Madara? We know Itachi doesn't necessarily have 100% faith in Sasuke during his conversation with Naruto in the genjutsu. 




Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Probably not going to happen... Sasuke being mortally wounded would leave scars... fangirls would burn Kishi's home down
> 
> Madara's immortality is implied to be in his chakra... the same quality Sasuke possesses



The scars didn't necessarily hurt Kenshin or Shinomori Aoshi in their fangirl appeal.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> So one of Pein's bodies is now connected to Konoha Leaf-Nin cannon fodder?
> 
> God damn it.





link????????????


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the Idea of Sasuke not being able to be killed by conventional means , Zombie Sasuke vs half frog Naruto sounds interesting, but I guess that would be too much like Hidan.


----------



## Casket (Aug 5, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Madara's immortality is implied to be in his chakra... the same quality Sasuke possesses




First time I heard of this, this is quite an interesting outlook on Madara's immortality... and gives raise to hope that Sasuke will live on forever... much to the dismay of anti-sasuke fans. 

Muahaha.


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 5, 2008)

Obscured Vanity said:


> If you havin Hachibi problems I feel bad for you son



I've got 99 problems, but a bjuu ain't one!!


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 5, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Are you kidding?  Scars would make him look more manly, the fangirls would love it


Are you kidding? Fangirls are all obsessed by yaoi pairings and they prefer girly guys. Sasuke is proof enough of this!


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 5, 2008)

you guys bring up something new and refreshing and frnakly, heretofore undiscussed..

the possibility of Sasuke being immortal 

could this be where we learn it? Sort of like the Highlander where your immortality only happens once you actually die..

so Sasuke here gets "killed" by Hachibi.. only to have an awakening!

He is one of the immortals!!!


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 5, 2008)

Marsala said:


> There is one intriguing exception to this, however: Madara himself. He apparently survived multiple sword impalements from Hashirama and more recently was hit by Amaterasu. It's (extremely vaguely) implied that his immortality is connected to his eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. I could see a scenario where Sasuke is mortally wounded but, after a retreat, is saved by Madara implanting Itachi's eyes into him.



I dunno.  In bleach, the fighting is more straight forward.  Isn't Naruto supposed to about ninja where deception and trickery rule?  Genjutsu and replacement jutsu are standards of way of avoiding critical hits.  The shinobi battles aren't really about raw power but strategy and deception.  Are there times where certain shinobi just outclass other shinobi: Sure.  We see that a lot because the characters in the Naruto Universe are some of the strongest in it (most likely).  

As for shinobis dying from a serious wound that is true but with the fifth in place and medical ninjutsu becoming more prevelant even that rule of thumb becoming less and less.  I mean Choji and Neji should of died when being attacked by the Sound 4/5.  Now that Sakura is with Team Kakashi you will see more wounds being healed and certain situation can be dealt with faster.


----------



## Topher (Aug 5, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> you guys bring up something new and refreshing and frnakly, heretofore undiscussed..
> 
> the possibility of Sasuke being immortal
> 
> ...







Imortal sauce?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I've got 99 problems, but a bjuu ain't one!!



curtesy of Kono-ha-fella records:rofl


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 5, 2008)

Casket said:


> First time I heard of this, this is quite an interesting outlook on Madara's immortality... and gives raise to hope that Sasuke will live on forever... much to the dismay of anti-sasuke fans.
> 
> Muahaha.


For Sasuke to become immortal would mean that he had become a true villain(if he's not already one). In Naruto only evil beings are immortal, good guys tend to sacrifice themselves for the others.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 5, 2008)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I dunno.  In bleach, the fighting is more straight forward.  Isn't Naruto supposed to about ninja where deception and trickery rule?



Lately it has been more about who has the bigger nuke

KN4 black chakra ball

Rasenshuriken

Kirin


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 5, 2008)

And probably Madara's immortality is somehow linked to the Kyuubi. That's why, probably, to kill Madara Naruto will sacrifice himself. And with the destruction of the Kyuubi, Uchihas will loose the ability to become immortal.


----------



## Veritas17 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think its true man... I think sasuke's going to get stabby mc'stabbed.  Or if he doesn't its like a ms h4x at the last second deal to gtfo.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 5, 2008)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I've got 99 problems, but a bjuu ain't one!!



Lol, classic line!


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Lately it has been more about who has the bigger nuke
> 
> KN4 black chakra ball
> 
> ...



c'mon if these jutsu weren't in the manga u be saying wtf is doing?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 5, 2008)

8 tails dies


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 5, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> New spoiler shows Pein and Konan "obliterating" some fire country guards and one of them mentioning they know Pein's new body before he is killed. The new body is a medical ninja and the ninja says "rin" before he dies. maybe it has something to do with karin?



Man, I knew that new pain body was Rin. I can't wait until she runs into Kakashi!


----------



## Trance Kuja (Aug 6, 2008)

If Pein's new body is Rin, that may be a strong pointer to Madara being Obito (as much as I had dismissed that possibility awhile ago amongst friends).  Who else but Obito seemingly coming back from the dead could get Rin's attention away from Konoha so that Pein can Rinneganify her?  It makes some sense and would probably get Kakashi to realize the sharingan he saw just might actually have been Obito's when he first saw Tobi.  That's a nice twist if that's true.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> New spoiler shows Pein and Konan "obliterating" some fire country guards and one of them mentioning they know Pein's new body before he is killed. The new body is a medical ninja and the ninja says "rin" before he dies. maybe it has something to do with karin?



link please .


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2008)

8-tails gonna be rockin it, stingin his swords in Team Flop, violating teh Karen.


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachi Jinchurriki is going to show off why he's the most feared of the Jinchurrikis, flowing with those chakra enfused blades, while he parries, fents and breaks down a shoddy swordsmen's techniques and attacks.

I just know it.


----------



## MYJC (Aug 6, 2008)

forkandspoon said:


> New spoiler shows Pein and Konan "obliterating" some fire country guards and one of them mentioning they know Pein's new body before he is killed. The new body is a medical ninja and the ninja says "rin" before he dies. maybe it has something to do with karin?



Fake. 

But post it anyway.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ah yes it's finally Wednesday, well it's Wednesday in England the greatest place on earth. Soon Vered will be posting 50 fake spoilers until he weeds out the real one. And when all is said and done Sasuke's awesomeness will have even his fans envious, that's right his own fans will start hating him. They'll feel just like his haters...hating something they can't comprehend
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ SASUKAY!!! WE HATE U!!!!!!!!_
> 
> ...



awwwww look at that cute gimp face o.O those are some really defined cheeks.lol

englands weather is like worse than new zealands >_>

anyways i wanna see PAIN, some panels for sasuke showing how he survived with a few fighting panels and then some naruto.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 6, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> Man, I knew that new pain body was Rin. I can't wait until she runs into Kakashi!



You guys do realize that forkandspoon just made that up, right?


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 6, 2008)

FUCK. All today I thought it was Wednesday, and I kept thinking why aren't the god damned spoilers out yet?! I even remember asking if anything was out yet earlier and someone said spoilers come out on Wednesdays, and I thought "what a idiot, it is fucking wednesday". God do I feel dumb. 

Gotta wait a whole nother day too now


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

Marsala said:


> You guys do realize that forkandspoon just made that up, right?



lol i highly doubt that they know.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 6, 2008)

^^....LOL

Sasuke either using a kawarimi and having done a genjutsu the entire time.


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 6, 2008)

Have any fake spoilers been posted yet?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 6, 2008)

Possibilities. 

1) Sasuke is going to win quickly with some special never before seen move to quickly progress the story.

2)The fight is going to be prolonged, Sasuke gets bitch slapped from one end to the other. Outcomes: Sasuke loses by a bad beating, barely wins with help from Madara (then come the passive aggressive insults), Sasuke wins but gets his ass handed to him first. Thus mocking all the fanotards.

I hope for the latter. pek


----------



## Veritas17 (Aug 6, 2008)

If its prolonged it couldn't be by that much unless 8 tails stabbed in places NOT to kill.

Which wouldn't be very logical.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

I really hope it ends quickly. I'm tired of Sasuke fights. I want Pein now. NOW!!!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 6, 2008)

Pain is the new Sasuke. Fans traded in for a newer model.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

ChylerC said:


> Have any fake spoilers been posted yet?



You want fake spoilers? here knock ur self out

closetuchihafan


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope these haven't been posted earlier in this thread, but I don't feel like going through all 31 pages  If they have been just say so and I'll delete my post. 

I found two that I thought were pretty funny

場所～雷雲峡
Back Unraikyo
八尾「來吧白痴。你覺得你贏到我咩白痴HO！？
8TJ: Let's go, idiot, do you really think you can win?!
佐助消失
Sasuke disappears
八尾「！？」
8TJ: !?
八尾被從後被刺中
8TJ gets stabbed from behind
佐助「你好煩呀」
Sasuke: You're annoying
八尾「嗚、幻術・・・」
8TJ: Ouch, genjutsu...
八尾倒下
8TJ falls down
佐助「水月、縛起佢」
Sasuke: Suigetsu, tie him up
水月接近八尾
Suigetsu approaches 8TJ
八尾咬舌自盡 !
8TJ commits suicide!
佐助「什麼！？」
Sasuke: What?!
鷹小組亂七八糟的對話
Team Hawk goes into a state of chaos
躲在大樓暗處的人影「HO、用幻術呀。令人期待啊」嘻 
Someone comments from the shadow: Ho, using genjutsu, I just can't wait, heh
場面轉換～木之葉郊外～
Scene changes to Konoha outskirts
行走中的卡卡西
Kakashi walking along
卡卡西轉身「差不多應該要出場了吧」
Kakashi turns: Isn't it about time for you to show yourself?
「哎呀～比你知道左添～」
?: Oh my, how did you find out?
班登場
Madara shows up
卡卡西舉起右手
Kakashi lifts his right arm
卡卡西「？」
Kakashi: ?
班「我淨係想同你2個人傾下、所以其他人我就要佢地幫忙休息下先」
Madara: I just want a little chat with you, so I told the rest of the gang to rest up
幾個暗部的人倒在周圍
Shows a bunch of ANBU fallen down
卡卡西「（呢個人幾時）」
Kakashi: When did he...
卡卡西提起護額露出寫輪眼
Kakashi shows his Sharingan
班「啊、o岩o岩好。得1個真係唔係好平衡」
Madara: Ah, that's perfect, only having one is pretty uneven though
班一面脫面具一面講「差唔多應該還返比我喇・・・卡卡西」
Madara speaks as he takes off his mask: Isn't it about time you gave that back to me...Kakashi
卡卡西「你・・・唔、唔通・・・」
Kakashi: You...you can't be...
班「好耐無見喇。卡卡西」
Madara: Long time no see, Kakashi
卡卡西「帶、帶土」
Kakashi: Obito...
完
End


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 6, 2008)

2nd one I found

close up to 8-tails face.
Hachibi- heheh, you pathetic fool.
Sasuke falls down with swords being stabbed in his body.
he cough blood.
Sasuke- ****....we underestimated him...i should've used the mangekyou earlier, now these swords makes my chakara crazy.
Hachibi- tolda ya dont stand a **** of a chance against the killer bee ! and since you **** heads are akatsuki, the me can't let you go away alive.
team hawk is like "!!"
Hachibi is getting close to Sasuke, we see closeup on Sasukes face, he clearly is Mad, but as Hachibi is getting closer, we start to see fear at his face.
Hachibi - thanks for the rhymes, now bye ya little ****!

Scene goes to Naruto.
Naruto and Fukasaku are sitting on the stoned frogs heads.
Fukasaku - Naruto, looks ya have problems with concentration, don't ya ?
Naruto - no...but the thought that I can become a frog...how am I gonna make girls adore me !?
Fakasaku - haha, you humans and your "do I look bad or not"...I was a human once....
NAruto - Are you serious ?
Fakasaku - yes...but lets not start that topic. once you become a frog, you dont think at such things, your mind changes...ok, back to the training !
Naruto - Yes sir !

Back to Sasuke.
Habichi is standing right next to Sasuke, he lie there covered in blood.
Sasuke - i'm going numb...to things end up like this....
Hachibi is doing seals, and it performs something like a Dark chidori.
Seigetsu - guys....we should run the hell out of here...even Sasuke couldn't beat him...
Karin - you bastard, i'm staying !
Hachibi is about to hit Sasuke, but suddenly, we see that someone snach his hand.
Hachibi - what the f...
Kisame - hehe, i watched the whole fight...my my, you guys are pathetic, Itachi would kill this guy in a minute.
Yuugo - its that Akatsuki man !
Seigetsu - Kisame sempai...
Kisame - you guys take Sasuke away from here, ill take care of this guy.
Hachibi - haha, more kids to play, wery well then, release ! 


Obviously they're fake..but omg if this one actually happened pek

I'll be praying.


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> You want fake spoilers? here knock ur self out
> 
> closetuchihafan



Ah, you posted before I got my post in. I was more of asking if anyone had so I could post the ones I found, but thanks anyway


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

*Opens spoiler thread*

Lets see what comes up.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you, almighty Jetstorm. 

But I like the spoiler with Kisame. It'd actually fit pretty well if that were to happen. Epic fights, & the Sauce would realize he can't be that cocky anymore, it's a win-win.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

no spoilers yet.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

Make sure to stay here & keep us updated, vered ! I'm counting on you !


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> curtesy of Kono-ha-fella records:rofl


 
I got the shinobi patrol on the rasengan patrol
Foes that wanna make sure my casket's closed
Bingo Book say he's one "Bad A## Foe"
I'm from the konoha stupid that is how I roll
If you grew up with people telling you how you blow
You'd celebrate the minute you was having toads
I'm like f*ck enemy shinobi you can kiss my whole a##h*(@#
If you don't like my style you can get the finger
Got beef with Uchiha's if I don't play their genjutsu flow
They don't let me tag them with hits well I don't give a sh#t SO
Elders try and use my nine-tail #ss
So the Feudel Lord can give em more cash for missions...Suckers
I don't know what you take me as
or understand the lack of intelligence that Naruto has
From the bottom to the top and maybe I ain't dumb
I got 99 problems but a bjuu ain't one


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> I got the shinobi patrol on the rasengan patrol
> Foes that wanna make sure my casket's closed
> Bingo Book say he's one "Bad A## Foe"
> I'm from the konoha stupid that is how I roll
> ...



Reps for the killer verses....


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

a spoiler guy appeared-i hope its the real one,i have no idea.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I'm here if you want a crackhead attempt at a translation if you get any spoilers.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

not yet.i hope he posts.


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 6, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Thank you, almighty Jetstorm.
> 
> But I like the spoiler with Kisame. It'd actually fit pretty well if that were to happen. Epic fights, & the Sauce would realize he can't be that cocky anymore, it's a win-win.



I know. I've been thinking that Fuka was a human before, and man if something along those lines happens - especially the last part with Kisame - Oh god, would that be sweet...


----------



## hzluis (Aug 6, 2008)

well, the spoiler guy that appeared in 2ch could be a imposstor..

PD: Sry for my english, i am latinamerican


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> a spoiler guy appeared-i hope its the real one,i have no idea.


A Spoiler Guy Appeared!

Go, VERED!

Vered uses SPOILER SEARCH

It was super effective! (I hope)


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

well just to pass the time here is a spoiler though probably fake and not from the spoiler guy:

[バレ]
サスケ「ぐわぁぁ・・・」
刀が軽く刺さって飛ぶ。でも軽傷。
水月「大丈夫か？」
サスケ「うぅ・・・」
ビリビリと刺さった刀から電流が流れている。
サスケ「これは・・・雷遁：刀縛りの術？」
八尾「おれの刀は痺れるぜ！おっと手出しはさせんよ、そこの３人！」
八尾がサングラスみたいなのを取る。目は閉じている。
八尾が、何か印を結ぶ。
八尾「幻術：暗闇餡御」
３人の目が幻術にかかったように１色になる。
八尾「さぁて、サスケ君、俺が誰だか分かるかな。俺は元々、一つだった。
それの片割れなんだよ。陰と陽で言ったら陰の方だけどね」
八尾の口調が変わる。
サスケ「その目は・・・」
サスケが見上げると、八尾の目に写輪眼が！
サスケ「まずい・・・万華鏡写輪眼」
八尾「おおっと、万華鏡写輪眼がお前だけの物と思うなよ」
八尾も万華鏡写輪眼を発動。
八尾「俺の月読は、イタチのより強力だぜ」
サスケ、叫ぶ。
八尾「さぁて、お前の眼を頂くか・・・」
八尾の姿がイタチの姿に変わっていく。


----------



## Marsala (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> well just to pass the time here is a spoiler though probably fake and not from the spoiler guy:



Yeah, I'm kinda thinking it's fake, since Hachibi turns into the original other half of Itachi and tries to take Sasuke's eyes.


----------



## Kobr24 (Aug 6, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda thinking it's fake, since Hachibi turns into the discarded other half of Itachi and tries to take his eyes.



Ya that's way too predictable. Not Kishi's style


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

*well unfortunatly i wont be here for the next 2 hours or so.but there are people who will check it anyway*.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Madara's immortality is implied to be in his chakra... the same quality Sasuke possesses



O RLY? :|

You guys know nothing! Sasuke?s immortal don?t you see? Canon.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> O RLY? :|
> 
> You guys know nothing! Sasuke?s immortal don?t you see? Canon.



He's not immortal. He just got Kishi behind him. 

Yeah, _behind him_.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> He's not immortal. He just got Kishi behind him.
> 
> Yeah, _behind him_.



I can figure that out... after all, Kishi _owns_ Sasuke isn?t it?


There?s anyone that can check 2ch while vered is out?


----------



## hzluis (Aug 6, 2008)

I am in 2ch now!


----------



## Mangekkio (Aug 6, 2008)

^yay,  gonna sleep soon though


----------



## hzluis (Aug 6, 2008)

I posted the real spoiler!


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a long one


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

from the google it says something about itachis crow comming out of naruto 

and sasuke pwned the 8 tails ( i think it wasnt very clear)


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

hzluis said:


> I posted the real spoiler!



At last!

The google crappy translation doesn?t make any sense...


----------



## calimike (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> At last!
> 
> The google crappy translation doesn´t make any sense...



Make me into believe that is real spoiler!  Google tanslation mention Kisama? what does mean? Other Naruto boards say sound like it's real spoiler  until spoiler is coming out.

Vered will be back in 45 minutes.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

calimike said:


> Make me into believe that is real spoiler!  Google tanslation mention Kisama? what does mean? Other Naruto boards say sound like it's real spoiler  until spoiler is coming out.



Kisama = "You"

Some words are not translated to english, so it translates some words to its phonetical form.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

calimike said:


> Make me into believe that is real spoiler!  Google tanslation mention Kisama? what does mean? Other Naruto boards say sound like it's real spoiler  until spoiler is coming out.
> 
> Vered will be back in 45 minutes.



kisama = you, in a harsh manner

so pretty much like you bastard.  well if it is written in katakana more or less.  saying you is rude as it is and to say it as kisama


----------



## kurzon (Aug 6, 2008)

It sounded a little like Sasuke was using a time/space jutsu similar to Tobi's to stand in the same space as the swords?

Nothing interesting happening, anyway.  How long till Konoha gets smushed?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

kishi is gonna nerf sasuke's MS jutsu so naruto can keep up


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> kishi is gonna nerf sasuke's MS jutsu so naruto can keep up



Kishi lacks balls to do that...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 6, 2008)

kurzon said:


> It sounded a little like Sasuke was using a time/space jutsu similar to Tobi's to stand in the same space as the swords?


I want it to be true, if only because Naruto will pretty much have to learn Hiraisin some time down the road.

By the way, to those that may care: PC's dead, postin' from the PS3's browser... And I hate it.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

The spoiler is fake kishi dosen't write like that.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> The spoiler is fake kishi dosen't write like that.


.......


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> .......



If you don't have something useful to post, then don't post at all.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

According to the spoiler Itachi's gift to Naruto will be revealed. Naruto is the one who's vomiting a crow.

I'm gonna laugh my ass off if the Itachi crow is Naruto's second teacher.


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

SaiST said:


> I want it to be true, if only because Naruto will pretty much have to learn Hiraisin some time down the road.
> 
> By the way, to those that may care: PC's dead, postin' from the PS3's browser... And I hate it.


I've been posting from my Wii for months because my PC died.

I feel ya, somewhat.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Now why the fuck would he vomit a crow during senju training


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> If you don't have something useful to post, then don't post at all.


then u think what u posted was useful


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Now why the fuck would he vomit a crow during senju training



Which is another reason why i said it's fake 



Reincarnation said:


> then u think what u posted was useful


I told the community the spoiler is fake, which it is. While you made a post with a ... and a smiley face, that's how my post was useful and yours was not.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> According to the spoiler Itachi's gift to Naruto will be revealed. Naruto is the one who's vomiting a crow.
> 
> I'm gonna laugh my ass off if the Itachi crow is Naruto's second teacher.



 please Kishi, make it happen.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Now why the fuck would he vomit a crow during senju training



Don't know, but you have to admit it's better for Itachi to teach him something now than for him to give him an unexplainable powerup in the fight against Sasuke.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

SaiST said:


> I want it to be true, if only because Naruto will pretty much have to learn Hiraisin some time down the road.
> 
> By the way, to those that may care: PC's dead, postin' from the PS3's browser... And I hate it.



I know I tried the PS3 browser using myspace with that is just a nightmare!!!!


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

YATAGARASU?
Does it mean anything?


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I know I tried the PS3 browser using myspace with that is just a nightmare!!!!



Ps3 owners can use a Keyboard, I think... or am I wrong...?

But Wii owners... better go to an internet caf?


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Now why the fuck would he vomit a crow during senju training



He trained to hard, got dizzy and puked


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> Which is another reason why i said it's fake
> 
> 
> I told the community the spoiler is fake, which it is. While you made a post with a ... and a smiley face, that's how my post was useful and yours was not.



I wouldn't be so sure of that. The Itachi card getting played now is rather beyond the imagination of the fake spoiler writers we've been getting recently. Nor did anyone here believe it possible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, right - real


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> Which is another reason why i said it's fake
> 
> 
> I told the community the spoiler is fake, which it is. While you made a post with a ... and a smiley face, that's how my post was useful and yours was not.


ur right im sorry :rofl


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> He trained to hard, got dizzy and puked



yeah I think so as well.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. The Itachi card getting played now is rather beyond the imagination of the fake spoiler writers we've been getting recently. There hasn't been anyone here thinking of it either.



But do you really think the power Itachi gave Naruto will be revealed so soon? Itachi even said "i hope the day may never come that you have to use it". I think it's a tad to early to reveal it


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Ps3 owners can use a Keyboard, I think... or am I wrong...?
> 
> But Wii owners... better go to an internet caf?


After months, I have managed a decently fast typing speed. You get used to typing with the Wiimote.

The only downside is no copy-paste, which means no images or links unless I copy the URL by hand. And marathon surfing makes my wrists tired.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> YATAGARASU?
> Does it mean anything?



Yes it does. It means Crow


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

Saf said:


> After months, I have managed a decently fast typing speed. You get used to typing with the Wiimote.
> 
> The only downside is no copy-paste, which means no images or links unless I copy the URL by hand. And marathon surfing makes my wrists tired.



hehe just buy a usb keyboard, that's what i do it's really easy, but i'm on the computer right now not my ps3 . btw we should add each other to our psn since were all on right now


----------



## cygnus (Aug 6, 2008)

Because he was itchy


----------



## SaiST (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Ps3 owners can use a Keyboard, I think... or am I wrong...?


No, but in my case it's kind of a bitch, because the keyboard's not playin' nice with my PS3.

It could be because I'm usin' this wireless USB keyboard. Worked fine with my 360 though.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Saf said:


> After months, I have managed a decently fast typing speed. You get used to typing with the Wiimote.
> 
> The only downside is no copy-paste, which means no images or links unless I copy the URL by hand. And marathon surfing makes my wrists tired.



Wow, that?s such a pain... you are a hero then 



bearzerger said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. The Itachi card getting played now is rather beyond the imagination of the fake spoiler writers we've been getting recently. Nor did anyone here believe it possible.



I?m with you. Is unexpected and the cut to naruto?s training just at this moment has the signature of Kishi.



Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah, right - real



You?re not a believer are ya?


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Yes it does. It means Crow


Thanks for the info. Anyways, isn't the source of that spoiler the same of the real spoiler provider of the last week? Did he have any tripcode?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> You´re not a believer are ya?


I just happened to read japanese


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

cygnus said:


> Because he was itchy



Uh... What?



SaiST said:


> No, but in my case it's kind of a bitch, because the keyboard's not playin' nice with my PS3.
> 
> It could be because I'm usin' this wireless USB keyboard. Worked fine with my 360 though.



Microsoft loves you


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I just happened to read japanese



Can you translate it?


----------



## Purble Place (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I just happened to read japanese


Even if its fake, it'd be awesome if you took the trouble to translate it.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I just happened to read japanese


Is it done in a bad japanese?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> But do you really think the power Itachi gave Naruto will be revealed so soon? Itachi even said "i hope the day may never come that you have to use it". I think it's a tad to early to reveal it



I don't want a ridiculous gimmick revealed in the fight which miraculously counters MS or whatever. Or Naruto gaining a new skill suddenly. That's just lame. The crow Itachi put into Naruto coming out and teaching him something, giving him some sort of hint or whatever which Naruto then has to master is far better.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> Can you translate it?


why would u want a trans of a fake spoilers


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I just happened to read japanese



So Japanese people doesn´t write imaginative and ridicuolous tales with talking frogs and swallowing crows involved?

It´s different if its written badly, I don´t know what rang your fake bell.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> I don't want a ridiculous gimmick revealed in the fight which miraculously counters MS or whatever. Or Naruto gaining a new skill suddenly. That's just lame. The crow Itachi put into Naruto coming out and teaching him something, giving him some sort of hint or whatever which Naruto then has to master is far better.


I agree, even if the idea that a crow wll teach to Naruto together with a frog starts to be somewhat lame too! Next what, 2 alligators, a cat, a mouse and an elephant?


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> I agree, even if the idea that a crow wll teach to Naruto together with a frog starts to be somewhat lame too! Next what, 2 alligators, a cat, a mouse and an elephant?



An Uchiha


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> So Japanese people doesn´t write imaginative and ridicuolous tales with talking frogs and swallowing crows involved?
> 
> It´s different if its written badly, I don´t know what rang your fake bell.


Everyone does that, but they atleast try to make it intense. Not just showing the fact.



ChidoriCurrent said:


> Can you translate it?


I read through it - and it's bullshit.
First part Hachibi surprised how Sasuke is alive, Second part Naruto standing still, covered in oil and when he lost his patience and tried to scratch crow came out of him.

I mean this can't be a chapter, even Kishi don't do that.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> An Uchiha


Well, I wouldn't like Naruto to be trained by an Uchiha in general, but if it's Itachi, then I like the idea.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Nothing makes sense anymore. Any fanfic could be a real spoiler rait nao.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> why would u want a trans of a fake spoilers



To prove that it's fake? i'm not Japanese but i can translate some of the spoiler scrpit but not the full script. Which is why i asked if he could translate it.


----------



## Dark Saga (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I mean this can't be a chapter, even Kishi don't do that.




I hope so


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Everyone does that, but they atleast try to make it intense. Not just showing the fact.
> 
> 
> I read through it - and it's bullshit.
> ...



Thanks for giving us the Summary


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually sounds just like a naruto chapter. Boring dull and lack of explanation.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> Thanks for giving us the Summary


That's not actually a summary - that's basically all there is to. Plus some actual dialogs, but despite that, that is all. Now see why it just can't be real.

I'll do full trans if it actualy is real - to my disappointment.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> That's not actually a summary - that's basically all there is to. Plus some actual dialogs, but despite that, that is all. Now see why it just can't be real.


But it's a summary that we're talking about! Every summary is always this much short.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> But it's a summary that we're talking about! Every summary is always this much short.



Yeah, but anyways I´m with Hatif, I don´t want it to happen


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> But it's a summary that we're talking about! Every summary is always this much short.


And it doesn't matter if spoiler is "summary" - it making no sense. Why after hyping Sasuke-Hachibi fight that much, would you change to Naruto doing nothing in the most "thrilling" post cliffhanger chapter in months?


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> That's not actually a summary - that's basically all there is to. Plus some actual dialogs, but despite that, that is all. Now see why it just can't be real.
> 
> I'll do full trans if it actualy is real - to my disappointment.



Just translate it damn it  It'll be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

I did a little sniffing on mangahelpers, and two people posted the same spoiler script, as the one posted in the telegrams. except with different sources, from 2chan.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> And it doesn't matter if spoiler is "summary" - it making no sense. Why after hyping Sasuke-Hachibi fight that much, would you change to Naruto doing nothing in the most "thrilling" post cliffhanger chapter in months?


Well, ok, then you could have simply said that you didn't want to translated it because you didn't like it. I wouldn't have had any problem with that.


----------



## doflamingox (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'll do full trans if it actualy is real - to my disappointment.


It's the real deal. good cheer 



ChidoriCurrent said:


> I did a little sniffing on mangahelpers, and two people posted the same spoiler script, as the one posted in the telegrams. except with different sources, from 2chan.



Same sources:
*オナ師 *= "Master Ona"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Just translate it damn it  It'll be greatly appreciated.....


Well, I can translate it - but it will cost you much 



Marte1980 said:


> Well, ok, then you could have simply said that you didn't want to translated it because you didn't like it. I wouldn't have had any problem with that.


It's not that I don't want - it's not that easy, and I see no confirmation from vered or Hexa. I would do it no matter how stupid it is, if it's real.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Second part Naruto standing still, covered in oil and when he lost his patience and tried to scratch crow came out of him.



That made me laugh. :rofl

Oh, well, no spoilers. I'll come back tomorrow.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> And it doesn't matter if spoiler is "summary" - it making no sense. Why after hyping Sasuke-Hachibi fight that much, would you change to Naruto doing nothing in the most "thrilling" post cliffhanger chapter in months?



There?s no chapter next week. Maybe he is willing to do that.
He is capable to be that bastard...


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 6, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> That made me laugh. :rofl
> 
> Oh, well, no spoilers. I'll come back tomorrow.



Don't expect real spoilers as the 1st post when the spoiler topic is opened, It's usually a fan-fic


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> I agree, even if the idea that a crow wll teach to Naruto together with a frog starts to be somewhat lame too! Next what, 2 alligators, a cat, a mouse and an elephant?



Now you're exaggerating. So far the only thing Fukasaku wants to teach Naruto is how to add the energy of nature to his chakra. Just that won't be enough to defeat someone like Pein. Itachi teaching Naruto a move, would be really cool. It would establish another link between Naruto and Sasuke, Itachi could give Naruto one last message for Sasuke and we would see more of the real Itachi. Furthermore, Itachi is the only one who can give Naruto information on Madara and on what really happened in the Uchiha massacre and he'll need both. I can't say whether it's true, whatever hatif says the ones who brought the spoiler are usually reliable, but I certainly like it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Well anyway - you can PM me, if for example vered will appear and confirm this spoiler.
That is, if somebody else won't translate it.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> And it doesn't matter if spoiler is "summary" - it making no sense. Why after hyping Sasuke-Hachibi fight that much, would you change to Naruto doing nothing in the most "thrilling" post cliffhanger chapter in months?



I think Itachi appearing in front of Naruto is far more thrilling than anything we've seen in quite a while. Far more thrilling than a fight which has been decided before it even started.


Hatifnatten said:


> It's not that I don't want - it's not that easy, and I see no confirmation from vered or Hexa. I would do it no matter how stupid it is, if it's real.



vered will be back soon, but the one who posted in on MH, Dofla, is quite reliable as well.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Well, I can translate it - but it will cost you much



How about I neg you if you don't?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Its obvious fake,Itachi's crow wont come into play this soon and not in such a laughable way


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Its obvious fake,Itachi's crow wont come into play this soon and not in such a laughable way


but it came in, in such a laughble manner


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Now you're exaggerating. So far the only thing Fukasaku wants to teach Naruto is how to add the energy of nature to his chakra. Just that won't be enough to defeat someone like Pein. Itachi teaching Naruto a move, would be really cool. It would establish another link between Naruto and Sasuke, Itachi could give Naruto one last message for Sasuke and we would see more of the real Itachi. Furthermore, Itachi is the only one who can give Naruto information on Madara and on what really happened in the Uchiha massacre and he'll need both. I can't say whether it's true, whatever hatif says the ones who brought the spoiler are usually reliable, but I certainly like it.


If the crow becomes Itachi yes, but I was talking about the scene of Naruto being teached by a frog and a crow.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I read through it - and it's bullshit.
> First part Hachibi surprised how Sasuke is alive, Second part Naruto standing still, covered in oil and when he lost his patience and tried to scratch crow came out of him.
> 
> I mean this can't be a chapter, even Kishi don't do that.




Nope, that sounds exactly like a Naruto chapter to me.


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> Don't expect real spoilers as the 1st post when the spoiler topic is opened, It's usually a fan-fic


It hasn't consistantly been like that since before Doku.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> but it came in, in such a laughble manner



It would make no sense if the crow comes right in the middle of Naruto's training,Fukasaku and Gamakihi will probably noticed it to.
I think we will have whole Sasu vs Hacibi chapter because Kishi never dropps important fights for training not especialy when the Sauce is involved.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> It would make no sense if the crow comes right in the middle of Naruto's training,Fukasaku and Gamakihi will probably noticed it to.


why cant they notice it ???


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

So we pretty much have nothing at this point.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> why cant they notice it ???



They stay right there and watch Naruto if something unusual happens with him Fukusaku will sense it,remeber that he has the power to feel people's presense and power as he did recognise Nagato in the 6 paths.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

If that's real then....

Full Naruto chapter where he's doing absolutely nothing?

Ouch.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

oh crows ^_^ lol even though this sounds like a fake spoiler i wanna see naruto puke lol


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> They stay right there and watch Naruto if something unusual happens with him Fukusaku will sense it,remeber that he has the power to feel people's presense and power as he did recognise Nagato in the 6 paths.


i asked u *why cant the notice it *


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> If the crow becomes Itachi yes, but I was talking about the scene of Naruto being teached by a frog and a crow.



I see no problem with it whether Itachi remains in crow shape or he changes into a human shape. I can't judge right now whether it would look lame or not. If it's true, we'll see and if not, well in that case no one will care.



wiesmann said:


> It would make no sense if the crow comes right in the middle of Naruto's training,Fukasaku and Gamakihi will probably noticed it to.
> I think we will have whole Sasu vs Hacibi chapter because Kishi never dropps important fights for training not especialy when the Sauce is involved.



I also see no problem with Fukasaku and Gamakichi noticing Itachi's crow.
And for the record this isn't an important fight. Jiraiya vs Pein was, Sasuke vs Itachi was. This is as important as Naruto vs Kakuzu.


----------



## Dark Saga (Aug 6, 2008)

The spoiler is too bad for me


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

I told you


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> i asked u *why cant the notice it *



You got me wrong i was saying they will as the crow had something to do with Itachi's power and Fukusaku would sense this power in Naruto if he tried to use it.For reminding this was genjutsu crow..not real people.It was symbolic then Itachi transfered something to Naruto with that crow.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> If that's real then....
> 
> Full Naruto chapter where he's doing absolutely nothing?
> 
> Ouch.



Actually it's mostly Sasuke vs Hachibi and then at the end perhaps the last four or five pages it changes to Naruto. And it's not like Naruto isn't doing anything.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 6, 2008)

I wish this would happen


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Actually it's mostly Sasuke vs Hachibi and then at the end perhaps the last four or five pages it changes to Naruto. And it's not like Naruto isn't doing anything.


Yes - he think, and talk.


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2008)

so btw Fukasaku talked it's name , this crow is like the crowbunta  or the fukacrowsaku


----------



## Marsala (Aug 6, 2008)

So... after being mortally wounded, Sasuke managed to teleport himself and Hachibi to an unfinished dimension in which he could cast off all wounds and prepare an attack with infinite blades? WTF?!


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I told you


You know, not to complain, but if you'd provided a snippet or two of how bad it was, we'd have listened more than "This doesn't sound like Kishi" (Which gets said a lot about even real spoilers)

Had you said "The chapter ends with Itachi calling Naruto a dickhead; not worth translating", we'd have lol'd and went to bed.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

That translated spoiler is kewl


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I just cheked the spoiler and i must say the Sasuke part sounds prety real but the rest com'on 



Marsala said:


> So... after being mortally wounded, Sasuke managed to teleport himself and Hachibi to an unfinished dimension in which he could cast off all wounds and prepare an attack with infinite blades? WTF?!



Its Tsukiyomi probably


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

Marsala said:


> So... after being mortally wounded, Sasuke managed to teleport himself and Hachibi to an unfinished dimension in which he could cast off all wounds and prepare an attack with infinite blades? WTF?!



Honestly, I could have settled for genjutsu or a bunshin. The technique sounds a lot like Tsukiyomi. 

Oh and it looks like the crow has a foul mouth


----------



## Flagg1982 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _カラス「このバカチンがァ！」
> Crow: "Hey dickhead!"_





Kishi has completely lost it...


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Marsala said:


> So... after being mortally wounded, Sasuke managed to teleport himself and Hachibi to an unfinished dimension in which he could cast off all wounds and prepare an attack with infinite blades? WTF?!


Well we all knew Sasuke's MS would be ridiculous.
Oh and Sasuke isn't mortally wounded.



Hatifnatten said:


> Yes - he think, and talk.



Well, sitting still is Naruto's training afterall. So of course he's not jumping around wildly. And really it's only four or five pages of Naruto. two of which atleast will be taken up by that crow. Three pages of Naruto sitting, thinking and talking is hardly a reason to cry how lame it is that Naruto does "nothing".


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh lawd, is that some Tsukiyomi?


----------



## Teach (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow another dimension shifting. FUCKING LAME.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Saf said:


> You know, not to complain, but if you'd provided a snippet or two of how bad it was, we'd have listened more than "This doesn't sound like Kishi" (Which gets said a lot about even real spoilers)
> 
> Had you said "The chapter ends with Itachi calling Naruto a dickhead; not worth translating", we'd have lol'd and went to bed.


I did - and about dickhead part, I though it's spoiler guy having fun, I couldn't believe.

Bakachinga


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL Obvious Tsukiyomi is obvious,i gues Sasuke will try to torture the Hachibi b4 the Bijuu starts coming out and break the genjutsu,then Sasuke will use a second MS jutsu to finish it.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Yatagarasu*
> 
> In Japanese mythology, the creature is a raven or a Jungle Crow called Yatagarasu (八咫烏), which is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu. The Yatagarasu appears in the Japanese ancient document called the Kojiki (古事記) where it was called upon to choke a beast attempting to devour the sun and as the protector to Emperor Jimmu. On many occasions, it appears in art as a three-legged bird, although there is no description stating that the Yatagarasu was three-legged in the Kojiki. The three-legged version of the Yatagarasu is used as the emblem of the Japan Football Association today.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

This crow could be Itachi's sensei as he awakend the MS,who knows lol


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2008)

JFYI *Yatagarasu*  >---> is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the mythological brush up Yasha.



> The Yatagarasu appears in the Japanese ancient document called the Kojiki (古事記) *where it was called upon to choke a beast *attempting to devour the sun and as the protector to Emperor Jimmu



Sounds a lot like how Itachi made Naruto swallow a crow, and since it is the bird of the sun goddess Amaratsu, I'm assuming that Itachi is supposed to play this role. So, this is the crow that Itachi made Naruto swallow. Interesting.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow that spoiler was weird...so it's actually the real one???


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I doubt the crow part is real because Itachi said "I hoppe the day you have to use this never comes" it sounds more like some offensive jusu to me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah - Yatagarasu is what making this fake also...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

lol that crow will make Naruto's training far more interesting then if this is true. I was expecting it to bore me to hell.

Fake or not, it made for a good laugh.


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2008)

lol this yagatarasu must've  been to Itachi like fukasaku is to Naruto a something like sensei


interesting


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sure now every fake spoiler will include some part of Amaterasu myth, making it plausible, since Kishi used it for three jutsus.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 6, 2008)

The spoiler is so fake. 

When will we get a confirmed one?


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

prince shotoku 

i don't want space jutsu >_>  i'm sick of h4x wins for sasuke.


----------



## settings (Aug 6, 2008)

It would be hilarious if Naruto gets contract with birds (instead of Sasuke).

Yatagarasu could be the boss summon. And crows/ Tengu are also connected to hermits and mountains (similar to Jiraiya's frogs).


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Its fake if Naruto's crow is realy some summon then why would Itachi say "ive given you some of my power"?


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

> カラス「このバカチンがァ！」
> Crow: "Hey dickhead!"


Oh god... :rofl


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Its fake if Naruto's crow is realy some summon then why would Itachi say "ive given you some of my power"?



Not that I'm saying this is a summon, but hypothetically if Itachi can summon crows and has some special connection to them it would be a part of his power for the crow to get summoned. Especially if it taught something to Naruto on Itachi's orders.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope to God that this spoiler is fake.  It would pretty much make the already powerful Sharingan even more possible.  And when he _does_ finally get defeated, it won't make any sense.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 6, 2008)

But he did get hit. Karin and Juugo saw it and screamed. Sasuke was just able to go to another dimension where he could eliminate the wounds.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

If this is true, I already like that crow!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke just used motherfucking unlimited blade works? 



bearzerger said:


> Not that I'm saying this is a summon, but hypothetically if Itachi can summon crows and has some special connection to them it would be a part of his power for the crow to get summoned. Especially if it taught something to Naruto on Itachi's orders.



"Caw, caw!" ?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Not that I'm saying this is a summon, but hypothetically if Itachi can summon crows and has some special connection to them it would be a part of his power for the crow to get summoned. Especially if it taught something to Naruto on Itachi's orders.



Makes sense but i still wont believe until i see its confirmed.



Marsala said:


> But he did get hit. Karin and Juugo saw it and screamed. Sasuke was just able to go to another dimension where he could eliminate the wounds.



Karin and Juugo scream: Jesus christ you gonna dai!!


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Caw-khead.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Sasuke just used motherfucking unlimited blade works?
> 
> 
> 
> "Caw, caw!" ?



Yeah MS the reality marble.


Naruto will be really skilled after this arc. Not only will he know "ribbit, ribbit" but also "caw, caw" :rofl


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

On the other hand, maybe this crow is another semi-comic relief character, like Jiraiya...

Remind me of crow from king of bandit Jing


----------



## Asuma (Aug 6, 2008)

I really hope this spoiler is not true. Owning the 8 tails so easily? :|


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke reality warper turning he?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Asuma said:


> I really hope this spoiler is not true. Owning the 8 tails so easily? :|



Well at least it'd be with his Sharingan. Which pretty much makes Sasuke a pussy if it ever gets disabled or countered.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well at least it'd be with his Sharingan. Which pretty much makes Sasuke a pussy if it ever gets disabled or countered.


Who in this manga is not a pussy without his main ability?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Who in this manga is not a pussy without his main ability?



Gai,Lee and Neji


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

well i looked at 2ch and they dont know if its real or not i think since there are no pics.i dont know.it sounds cool though.


----------



## Felix (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is way to uncool to use something as great as "Unlimited Blade Works"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> well i looked at 2ch and they dont know if its real or not i think since there are no pics.i dont know.it sounds cool though.


What about the author?


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont know.about the trip code maybe someone can check.the crows thing is cool.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

If he's still hurt outside of the dimension, I'll be happy.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 6, 2008)

> サスケ「キサマが今から相手にするのは無限の刃」
> Sasuke: "You will face off against a never-ending army of blades."



Senbonzakura Kageyoshi?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> If he's still hurt outside of the dimension, I'll be happy.



Dont get your hoppes out yet


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Senbonzakura Kageyoshi?


The thingy Itachi did to Kakashi I say


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Senbonzakura Kageyoshi?



God, I thought the same


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont undestand did Sasuke activate his MS in the last moment?


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Senbonzakura Kageyoshi?



 

Sharingan no Kishimoto strikes again. and people wonder why Kishimoto loves the sharingan so much, its cos the Sharingan is his avatar in the Naruto world.
------------------------------------------------

If that spoiler is true, 

hope you guys realise the crow called fugasaku a dickhead and not Naruto


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

^Kishi did it before Kubo even started his opus.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

can someone check his trip code on 2ch.he didnt post any pics but we cant say its fake or not based on that.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

The Ichigo vs. Byakuya fight was so obviously copied from Sasuke vs. Gaara. I think it's Kishi's turn to copy from Kubo.

I hope the crow thing is real. The end result of the training could be even more effective.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LuLz If this spoiler is true and the crow teaches Naruto the same stuff he teached Itachi ,Naruto will turn out prety IMBA 
Lets see Naruto a Minato + Jiraiya + Itachi clone lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> can someone check his trip code on 2ch.he didnt post any pics but we cant say its fake or not based on that.


Damn, we need Hexa ASAP...


----------



## El Torero (Aug 6, 2008)

What the hell? Sasuke doing Unlimited Blade Works of Archer?


----------



## Felix (Aug 6, 2008)

prins said:


> fixed, uchiha envy.



Fool, you are way to naive and young to compare Sasuke with Archer


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Why the fuck are the crows talking


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Felix said:


> Fool, you are way to naive and young to compare Sasuke with Archer



Its just Jizz ignore him


----------



## El Torero (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is trying to be like Archer


----------



## Daxcheese (Aug 6, 2008)

Aw crap. Looks like Haachibi's gonna get pwned. Thatll be one more interesting character taken out by Sasuke.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 6, 2008)

are those spoilers true?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't compare Naruto to such tasteles crap as FSN...

This is worst - not knowing is the only one spoiler real or not... one pic would be enough


----------



## El Torero (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope the spoiler being real for this reason 

Sasuke (Archer) does Unlimited Blade Works against Hachibi (Bersecker; both of them are big and black). In Fate, Archer kills Bersecker 5 times with UBW, but you need to kill him 12 times (8 times for being Hachibi), and Bersecker kills Archer.

So if this goes like Fate/Stay Night scenario, Sasuke kills Hachibi 5 times, but Hachibi still has 3 remain lifes and kills Sasuke


----------



## Grandia (Aug 6, 2008)

Daxcheese said:


> Aw crap. Looks like Haachibi's gonna get pwned. Thatll be one more interesting character taken out by Sasuke.



it all part of Kishi's master plan


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

If the spoiler is true, I'm sure the move will not work on the Hachibi, we'll get another cliff hanger of Hachibi countering and having the upper hand and vice versa the chapter after that, this will go on for lets say 2 - 5 chapters before Sasuke wins.

Is it me or does Naruto become more crap than he previously was, each time he trains to get better?


----------



## Felix (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Its just Jizz ignore him



I like pissing off Jizz 
I still remember the buttfuck I gave him when he was using his "Pokeman" dupe


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

*Crow: hey dick head*


----------



## FRS Naruto (Aug 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> I hope the spoiler being real for this reason
> 
> Sasuke (Archer) does Unlimited Blade Works against Hachibi (Bersecker; both of them are big and black). In Fate, Archer kills Bersecker 5 times with UBW, but you need to kill him 12 times (8 times for being Hachibi), and Bersecker kills Archer.
> 
> So if this goes like Fate/Stay Night scenario, Sasuke kills Hachibi 5 times, but Hachibi still has 3 remain lifes and kills Sasuke



Does that mean Naruto has 9 lives?  I thought only cat has 9 lives.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Is it me or does Naruto become more crap than he previously was, each time he trains to get better?


What do you mean? He trained two times - both to get rasengan, and he's nothing without it.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

prins said:


> Who the fuck is that? And I really don't give a shit what you say, Sasuke is the definition of the word cool.



Jizz cant you just umm..quite life or something?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> If the spoiler is true, I'm sure the move will not work on the Hachibi, we'll get another cliff hanger of Hachibi countering and having the upper hand and vice versa the chapter after that, this will go on for lets say 2 - 5 chapters before Sasuke wins.



Well hopefully, otherwise Sasuke would be, yet again, ridiculously overhyped.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 6, 2008)

lmao at the crow saying "Hey dickhead!"


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

this spoiler sounds inventive enough to be real.but who knows.i hope hexa comes.

ok ill be back in 2 hours maybe less.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

If the crow and Fukasaku know each other then there is a good chanse for Fukasaku to know about the MS abilities and how to counter them.


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm only thing I like about the spoiler is the crow thing. But didn't Itachi say it was supposed to be used against Sasuke and nt Pain?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> If the crow and Fukasaku know each other then there is a good chanse for Fukasaku to know about the MS abilities and how to counter them.



That'd also mean Itachi might have known that JIRAYA could counter it and THAT'S why he ran from him back in part 1.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 6, 2008)

I kinda like those spoiler....especially..."hey dick head"

oh hello Jizz...how are you?..still pissing people off?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> Hmm only thing I like about the spoiler is the crow thing. But didn't Itachi say it was supposed to be used against Sasuke and nt Pain?



Itachi said that he hopped Naruto doesent have to use it.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why the fuck are the crows talking



Cos he/she/it/they do not want to be outdone by the other talking animals in the manga


----------



## Felix (Aug 6, 2008)

prins said:


> Who the fuck is that? And I really don't give a shit what you say, Sasuke is the definition of the word cool.



You fail for not knowing Archer and saying Sasuke is the definition of cool.
Get out Jizz and get another personality. Or just go to myspace and start slitting your wrists. The world would be a better place

On a now informative message:
The spoiler is still not confirmed? Anyway I think this is the real one anyway, it feels like Kishi writing, however... 8 Tails seems weird... He got all gangsta, he was more calm and collected...

I sit on the fence


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

It would be realy cool if Itachi had some Crow senjutsu mode from his training with the crows but he didnt use it once because the fangirls will go away


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Well at least Sasuke really got stabbed and it wasn't Genjutsu


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Itachi said that he hopped Naruto doesent have to use it.


So maybe the crow is some sort of guardian? God no Kishimoto


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Its sad that the snakes and slugs seem as fodder summons b4 crows and toads which are most haxx


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2008)

Last week's real spoiler was provided by the same person. You can see it right here. Tripcodes match.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Toads & Crows > Slugs & Snakes


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Senbonzakura Kageyoshi?



Bet on another copy mangaka thread if this is true.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Fake until proven otherwise


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> It would be realy cool if Itachi had some Crow senjutsu mode from his training with the crows but he didnt use it once because the fangirls will go away



Frog mode Itachi would be epic 

"TAKE THAT BISHOUNEN FANS"




> Its sad that the snakes and slugs seem as fodder summons b4 crows and toads which are most haxx


Dunno about snakes but I sure am happy slugs don't have any more importance in the manga


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Itachi said that he hopped Naruto doesent have to use it.



Still... it's awefully soon after being given it. It was already likely that Naruto would be given the Key this training arc. Naruto doesn't have that much time with the frogs anymore.
He's using up all his powerups.

That little maggot'd better be fucking GODLY at the end ot the training, because he doesn't have that many powerups left.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I gues Kishi will show one Sasuke new power this week and one posible new Naruto power up from his future training with the crows lol 
Naruto will learn to fly...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Frog mode Itachi would be epic
> 
> "TAKE THAT BISHOUNEN FANS"
> 
> ...



Thats what Madara meant about Itachi not using his full power against Sasuke,if he had used Crow Hermit mode he would have owned


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 6, 2008)

geez, naruto seems to be collecting quite a many animal residents in his body. 
the 9tailed fox, an uchiha crow, and if he eats the key scroll like jiraiya did, the toad as well.  

as for the crow, maybe it's personality is subconsciously based off naruto's?  i wouldn't be surprised if he had his own personality, but with a completely different knowledge database provided by itachi.   

this is all assuming the spoiler is real. 0_0


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

God, I'm still loling over the fact the crow calls him a dick head. Give the kid a break.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Ne one else realize Itachi is the only Sharingan MS user with crows? It could just be his very own SUMMON! go go genjutsu crow!!


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> LuLz If this spoiler is true and the crow teaches Naruto the same stuff he teached Itachi ,Naruto will turn out prety IMBA
> Lets see Naruto a Minato + Jiraiya + Itachi clone lol



Actually the more people he assimilates skills from the better. Taking moves from those three and merging them will make him even more his own type of shinobi than before.



Hatifnatten said:


> Don't compare Naruto to such tasteles crap as FSN...
> 
> This is worst - not knowing is the only one spoiler real or not... one pic would be enough



FSN tasteless? GTFO! FSN is an awesome game with a really good story. Type Moon 4EVER!



Yasha said:


> Last week's real spoiler was provided by the same person. You can see it right here. Tripcodes match.



Thx for clearing that up 
Yay, it's real.



Hatifnatten said:


> So maybe the crow is some sort of guardian? God no Kishimoto



Not necessarily, he might just be some mean son of a she-dog.


----------



## Topher (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> Toads & Crows > Slugs & Snakes



Hawks>>> all


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm im really starting to believe in that theory of itachis crow power just relaying a message


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Well Kishi reached a new level of being ridiculous with these talking animals  And how many people will train Naruto until the end lol


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoiler is epic, crow calling Naruto a dickhead  If that's Sasuke's power then it's badass :amazed


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Rikudou said:


> Still... it's awefully soon after being given it. It was already likely that Naruto would be given the Key this training arc. Naruto doesn't have that much time with the frogs anymore.
> He's using up all his powerups.
> 
> That little maggot'd better be fucking GODLY at the end ot the training, because he doesn't have that many powerups left.



The key is the only thing he won't get this training. That's his final powerup against Madara or Nagato.

He has to be godly, otherwise there's no way to defeat Pein.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Enough animals bullying over Naruto Kishi, give kid a break.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Last week's real spoiler was provided by the same person. You can see it right here. Tripcodes match.



I don't think its that code they are looking for, look for the other one.


----------



## settings (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope this spoiler is not fake (foulmouthed crow + polite Itachi = win).


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

Sai kept saying he has no dick and now the crow calls him a dick head. This kind of verbal abuse is just too much. 

Here is hoping the crow does something useful and teaches him a good jutsu or something.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Well Kishi reached a new level of being ridiculous with these talking animals  And how many people will train Naruto until the end lol


i really doubt that the crow would train naruto


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Is this spoiler confirmed?

Itachi is still alive then?

And what is Sasuke's jutsu called?


----------



## LOLcats (Aug 6, 2008)

I predict "Then Sasuke woke up and it was all a dream" 






Not very likely, though .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> hmm im really starting to believe in that theory of itachis crow power just relaying a message



Itachi's massage to Sasuke is not to enter Konoha in the first place because he would get owned by a  green flash coming at him with 300km/h  101% proven


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Foxtoadcrow Naruto VS Lionsnakehawk Sasuke... What the hell happened with this manga?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if the dimension thing is like Tsukiyomi? Anyway the crow training Naruto would be weird, plus the old frog would probably get pissed about it. Unless it tells them Sasuke plans on attacking Konoha.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

So if the spoiler is True Sasuke has a Hax sharingtan that somehow removes all inflicted injuries on Sasuke's body,, even for the sharingan thats too far


Itachi's crow Calling the Frog a Dickhead makes this the best spoiler ever


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 6, 2008)

if spoielr is real,the crow would be awesome.wonder what they talk to itachi.and oh,i wonder aoba's ones did the same or not?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Is this spoiler confirmed?
> 
> Itachi is still alive then?
> 
> And what is Sasuke's jutsu called?



It's not confirmed but it seems very likely at this point.

Itachi is not alive

Some Tsukiyomi variant I presume.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

^^I see...





Hatifnatten said:


> Foxtoadcrow Naruto VS Lionsnakehawk Sasuke... What the hell happened with this manga?



Since when did Sasuke get lion summons?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> i really doubt that the crow would train naruto



Naruto will need all the training he can get to catch up to people with bloodline haxx.


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 6, 2008)

lawl @ naruto getting a crow familiar. 

i guess it might as well start giving naruto tips/and strategies in battle situations, as well as training?

who could lose?  

who could lose under the tutelage of an uchiha crow?  i answer -----> no one.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

An interesting spoiler this week.

I definitely thought that Itachi's crow would become important in the manga at a much later time in the series.  It's possible that the Senjutsu training may have released the Yatagarasu early. If it was because of the Senjutsu training then I would be impressed with Itachi's intelligence.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

prins said:


> Sasuke's pulling an alucard and regenerating injuries.



How does a Eye power heal a body doesn't make sense even for the sharingan


Can i start calling Itachi sensei now i wonder


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> ^^I see...
> 
> Since when did Sasuke get lion summons?



Sasuke had some Taijutsu move with "Lion" in its name 
LoL Yeah it makes sense Sasuke will get Lions as sumons


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So if the spoiler is True Sasuke has a Hax sharingtan that somehow removes all inflicted injuries on Sasuke's body,, even for the sharingan thats too far
> 
> 
> Itachi's crow Calling the Frog a Dickhead makes this the best spoiler ever


Remove most injuries, there was one still on his left arm and it send the person into a different dimension  even to me that's pretty overpowered. 

Pray it's fake


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone Know what Yatagarus tranlates as and means?


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

So basically, Sasuke can't die because his MS heals his mortal wounds?
And he can let whatever he wants happen to his opponent inside his dimension?

And the Itachi bird called naruto dickhead?

Interesting spoiler..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> ^^I see...
> 
> Since when did Sasuke get lion summons?


He was associated with lion in the first part of the manga.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Does anyone Know what Yatagarus tranlates as and means?



Its the Amaterasu's crow from myth


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> What do you mean? He trained two times - both to get rasengan, and he's nothing without it.



and each time he came back worse or no better than when he left



Zaru said:


> That'd also mean Itachi might have known that JIRAYA could counter it and THAT'S why he ran from him back in part 1.



But Jiraiya was like WTF is this when he saw Amaterasu



Jetstorm said:


> God, I'm still loling over the fact the crow calls him a dick head. Give the kid a break.



I think he called Fukasaku a dickhead and not Naruto.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Naruto will need all the training he can get to catch up to people with bloodline haxx.


it just seems wrong to me i just really dont think it would happen in plus this crow seems to be very rude he probably wont except naruto


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> He was associated with lion in the first part of the manga.



How so? He was shown riding on hawks and such.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> He was associated with lion in the first part of the manga.



Really? Interesting..

Perhaps we'll see more of that.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 6, 2008)

Itachi's crow calling Naruto "Dickhead"
now im excited for the chapter!!!


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Remove most injuries, there was one still on his left arm and it send the person into a different dimension  even to me that's pretty overpowered.
> 
> Pray it's fake



And it's all aparently 1 MS jutsu that wack


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Does anyone Know what Yatagarus tranlates as and means?



Yatagarasu is a raven in Japanese Mythology.  It is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> How so? He was shown riding on hawks and such.


shishi rendan


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> How so? He was shown riding on hawks and such.


Kishi called him that in the begining. That's why I used Lionsnakehawk term.


----------



## kurzon (Aug 6, 2008)

I really really really really hope the crow is going to tell Naruto the truth about the Uchiha massacre.

There is nothing so stupid as Sasuke running round taking vengeance for something no-one else in Konoha knows about or understands.


----------



## Bakatsu (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Remove most injuries, there was one still on his left arm and it send the person into a different dimension  even to me that's pretty overpowered.
> 
> Pray it's fake



that remind me of D&D 4, surge heal + 34d12 of damages + ...etc...


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> shishi rendan



What is that? Some kind of lion? I never read part 1 manga (only saw the anime), so it's a pity I never saw the Sasuke-lion thingy.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Yatagarasu is a raven in Japanese Mythology.  It is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu.



very interesting, I wonder if the spoiler is real


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Yatagarasu is a raven in Japanese Mythology.  It is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu.



What was it's purpose and job in mythology?

Was it like Hermes from greece who acted as a messenger for Zeus or did it have some other purpose


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

kurzon said:


> I really really really really hope the crow is going to tell Naruto the truth about the Uchiha massacre.
> 
> There is nothing so stupid as Sasuke running round taking vengeance for something no-one else in Konoha knows about or understands.


3 old people


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2008)

Kind of weird spoiler. 

It's still early, I guess.


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 6, 2008)

what is this Yatagarasu means anyway?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I had a theory b4 about some Uchiha powers,i think that Tsukiyomi,Amaterasu and Susano-o are related to recomposing Yin/Yang chakra,dark/light.For instance in chapt 316 Yamato told Naruto that special abilities like genjusu and Shika's Kagemane require this recomposition,we know that Itachi could use non Sharingan genjutsu with his finger.
About Amaterasu works on a similar princip by consuming everything,Susano-o must be a being from the Yomi,in Japanese the Yomi is the underworld associated with the dark Yin part.Its posible that the crow will teach Naruto Yin/Yang recomposition.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> What is that? Some kind of lion? I never read part 1 manga (only saw the anime), so it's a pity I never saw the Sasuke-lion thingy.


it's his version of rock lee's lotus


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

^^

I hope we'll get pics soon to confirm if this spoiler is real or not. Imo it sounds real.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> What was it's purpose and job in mythology?
> 
> Was it like Hermes from greece who acted as a messenger for Zeus or did it have some other purpose



It protected an Emperor (hint hint)



Hatifnatten said:


> What do you mean? He trained two times - both to get rasengan, and he's nothing without it.



and each time he came back worse or no better than when he left



Zaru said:


> That'd also mean Itachi might have known that JIRAYA could counter it and THAT'S why he ran from him back in part 1.



But Jiraiya was like WTF is this when he saw Amaterasu



Jetstorm said:


> God, I'm still loling over the fact the crow calls him a dick head. Give the kid a break.



I think he called Fukasaku a dickhead and not Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> An interesting spoiler this week.
> 
> I definitely thought that Itachi's crow would become important in the manga at a much later time in the series.  It's possible that the Senjutsu training may have released the Yatagarasu early. If it was because of the Senjutsu training then I would be impressed with Itachi's intelligence.



If so Itachi shouldn't have become a shinobi but a fortune teller. Quite miraculous how he foresaw Naruto learning senjutsu.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> shishi rendan



I wouldn't say this connects Sasuke to the Lion, it's merely his rendition of the _lotus_. For example _Shishi Rendan_ bears the meaning - Barrage of Lions, while _Chidori_ is "1000 Birds". Does Chidori's usage carry the link to a specific animal like you believe this _taijutsu_ assault does? And in any case, the _rendan_ was used only in one instance. If there was a connection to his character with this jutsu, you'd think it would be cast frequently, no?


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I wouldn't say this connects Sasuke to the Lion, it's merely his rendition of the _lotus_. And in any case, the jutsu was used only one time. If there was a connection to his character with this jutsu, you'd think it would be cast frequently, no?



Shishi rendan was used againt Sakon.

So, two times.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Somebody checking 2ch? Juct one pic can confirm spoiler.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> What was it's purpose and job in mythology?
> 
> Was it like Hermes from greece who acted as a messenger for Zeus or did it have some other purpose



From what I can gather so far, the Yatagarasu appears in an ancient Japanese document called the _Kojiki_.  In this document, he was called upon to choke a beast attempting to devour the sun as the protector to Emperor Jimmu. I'm looking for some more information at the moment.



thunderbreak said:


> what is this Yatagarasu means anyway?





Hiroshi said:


> Yatagarasu is a raven in Japanese Mythology.  It is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu.


----------



## _Yondaime_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Some info about this mythical bird


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> It protected an Emperor (hint hint)



So it has some powers then intresting


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So basically, Sasuke can't die because his MS heals his mortal wounds?
> And he can let whatever he wants happen to his opponent inside his dimension?
> 
> And the Itachi bird *called naruto dickhead*?
> ...


wanna bet that that was the traslator faulta nd he didn?t really ment that.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> ^^
> 
> I hope we'll get pics soon to confirm if this spoiler is real or not. Imo it sounds real.



yeah, except the part where Sasuke brings Hachibi Jinchuuriki to another dimension, hmm... anyway who knows, it might actually be true


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> How so? He was shown riding on hawks and such.



Ijji 

He is a lion.


I didn't want that spoiler to be truth but looking at it and having Sasuke's first MS jutsu having multiply uses in battle reminds me of Susano with it's attack and defend capabilities.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> I had a theory b4 about some Uchiha powers,i think that Tsukiyomi,Amaterasu and Susano-o are related to recomposing Yin/Yang chakra,dark/light.For instance in chapt 316 Yamato told Naruto that special abilities like genjusu and Shika's Kagemane require this recomposition,we know that Itachi could use non Sharingan genjutsu with his finger.
> About Amaterasu works on a similar princip by consuming everything,Susano-o must be a being from the Yomi,in Japanese the Yomi is the underworld associated with the dark Yin part.Its posible that the crow will teach Naruto Yin/Yang recomposition.



I?d love that, make sense.

You know that Yin Yang recomposition provides unique jutsu right?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> If so Itachi shouldn't have become a shinobi but a fortune teller. Quite miraculous how he foresaw Naruto learning senjutsu.



Well Itachi had a plan for everything he knew that Naruto was hanging with Jiraiya who had contract with the toads and so that Naruto will eventualy train with them.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wanna bet that that was the traslator faulta nd he didn?t really ment that.


I bet he did mean it, every word.



MichaelLucky said:


> yeah, except the part where Sasuke brings Hachibi Jinchuuriki to another dimension, hmm... anyway who knows, it might actually be true


All parts sound real to me, including the Sasuke part.


----------



## settings (Aug 6, 2008)

Also, if this spoiler is real, then my wish came true. Thank you, Kishi 



settings said:


> ...
> And for some reason, I wish it was a crow familiar, i.e. a smart bird that can talk and serve Naruto as a guide within genjutsu (and help him to break the spell). But that will never happen...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I´d love that, make sense.
> 
> You know that Yin Yang recomposition provides unique jutsu right?



Yeah imagine something like Amaterasu-Rasengan combo 
AFRS


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I wouldn't say this connects Sasuke to the Lion, it's merely his rendition of the _lotus_ (For example _Shishi Rendan - Barrage of Lions_, _Chidori - 1000 Birds_). And in any case, the jutsu was used only one time. If there was a connection to his character with this jutsu, you'd think it would be cast frequently, no?


i never said it was 

some people just wanted to know why hatifnatten associated sasuke with a lion in his earlier post 

and it was used twice


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wanna bet that that was the traslator faulta nd he didn’t really ment that.


He called him bakachin - that's pretty much dickhead, almost literally.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wanna bet that that was the traslator faulta nd he didn?t really ment that.



From what I can understand it seems like a good translation.

He calls him Bakachin. "Baka" means idiot, and chin is from "chinpo" which is a word Sai accused Naruto of not having (hint hint).


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks.i didnt know  the japanese word for this bird.




DELAHK said:


> I´d love that, make sense.
> 
> You know that Yin Yang recomposition provides unique jutsu right?



we still dont know much about what's kishi stock for yinyaang,except of that senjutsu,and some yamato hint.
btw when is the fastest time record u guys get for a real spoiler?
i just follow the chase habit on 400.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> i never said it was
> 
> some people just wanted to know why hatifnatten associated sasuke with a lion in his earlier post


That is not why - this is some part tho.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I?d love that, make sense.
> 
> You know that Yin Yang recomposition provides unique jutsu right?



So senjutsu AND yin/yang at once? Naruto better be three times as strong after all this or kishimoto has forsaken him.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

^Agreed with you there.

Still happy to see a new MS jutsu and for the love of God, just how Omnipotent will Itachi continue to be?


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, wtf? so sasuke can just take damage and make it as though it never happened now? bullshit.

also, the crow says "dickhead"


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2008)

shintebukuro said:


> Shishi rendan was used againt Sakon.
> 
> So, two times.



True, I had forgotten that instance. But what point does this actually prove? My original stance on it being cast infrequently is still apparent, so I'm unsure what you're getting at.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Well Itachi had a plan for everything he knew that Naruto was hanging with Jiraiya who had contract with the toads and so that Naruto will eventualy train with them.



Itachi sensei sees all


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## hzluis (Aug 6, 2008)

In 2ch there isn't any pic :S

Anyway, we can wait only


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 6, 2008)

sounds like the crow was summed cause sasuke used his MS not the training to me 
but it would seem interesting to have two animal's train Naruto at once 
Jiraiya+Itachi+Minato clone Naruto would be unstopable


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

shintebukuro said:


> From what I can understand it seems like a good translation.
> 
> He calls him Bakachin. "Baka" means idiot, and chin is from "chinpo" which is a word Sai accused Naruto of not having (hint hint).



LoL!! 

I wonder what the crow will do/say? I want my theory to come true: naruto can only stand a chance against Sasuke with Itachi's power.

Looking at Sasuke's jutsu, there's no wayy naruto could EVER think of defeating him without Itachi's power, kyuubi and senjutsu. NO WAY!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> That is not why - this is some part tho.


what the other half ???


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I bet he did mean it, every word.
> 
> 
> *All parts sound real to me, including the Sasuke part*.



well anything could happen


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Yeah imagine something like Amaterasu-Rasengan combo
> AFRS



More than that! YY recomposition is applied to Ino, Shika and Cho, and they use a type of Jutsu very unique, almost Kekkei genkai. Imagine that Naruto can apply that to senjutsu + Kyuubi. Imagine what Kishimoto could create with that for his character from zero. Could be anything, but surely anything cool.

Now you know what I mean


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I wonder what the crow will do/say? I want my theory to come true: naruto can only stand a chance against Sasuke with Itachi's power.



Wouldn't that just be... sad? Naruto unable to hold his own against Sasuke without a foreign power? (Kyuubi doesn't count)

It'd mean all the training was for nothing.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> LoL!!
> 
> I wonder what the crow will do/say? I want my theory to come true: naruto can only stand a chance against Sasuke with Itachi's power.
> 
> Looking at Sasuke's jutsu, there's no wayy naruto could EVER think of defeating him without Itachi's power, kyuubi and senjutsu. NO WAY!



Fail,Naruto has to train for this power,Sasuke has to do nothing about his MS,he probably have all of Itachi's jutsu to


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2008)

Vyse said:


> True, I had forgotten that instance. But what point does this actually prove? My original stance on it being cast infrequently is still apparent, so I'm unsure what you're getting at.



Well, I had no intention other than to remind you it was done more than once. I didn't take into account how it applied to any arguments.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> LoL!!
> 
> I wonder what the crow will do/say? I want my theory to come true: naruto can only stand a chance against Sasuke with Itachi's power.
> 
> Looking at Sasuke's jutsu, there's no wayy naruto could EVER think of defeating him without Itachi's power, kyuubi and senjutsu. NO WAY!



sad how much help kishi must give sasuke so he can stand equal to Naruto in the end


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Note he said unfinished...he needs to finish building it in his mind


He actually said that it got no end.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

hzluis said:


> In 2ch there isn't any pic :S
> 
> Anyway, we can wait only



Thanks for staying there.

As soon as they post a pic let us know buddy


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL If Itachi's skills were enough to babyshake Sasuke then a Naruto who is composed of Minato + Jiraiya + Itachi will rape him hard


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

shintebukuro said:


> From what I can understand it seems like a good translation.
> 
> He calls him Bakachin. "Baka" means idiot, and chin is from "chinpo" which is a word Sai accused Naruto of not having (hint hint).



Maybe he should said "Hey Dumb Dick"


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

So let me guess, Sasuke's MS genjutsu allows him to control space and time causing mental as well as physical damage to his enemy. Thus his jutsu surpasses Itachi's Tsukuyomi


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Wow, we can only imagine what it'll be like when it's finishedpek!
> 
> I want to know the name!!



Apparently Sasuke hasn't had the chance to finish painting the walls of his dimension. The real killer here is this is probably Sasuke's weakest MS jutsu knowing Kishmoto.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wouldn't that just be... sad? Naruto unable to hold his own against Sasuke without a foreign power? (Kyuubi doesn't count)
> 
> It'd mean all the training was for nothing.



It wouldn't be sad to me at all. It would just prove what I always knew really *shrugs*.

I wonder why hiroshi is removing my on topic posts? You can hardly expect me to post in library about Sasuke's new jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Apparently Sasuke hasn't had the chance to finish painting the walls of his dimension. The real killer here is this is probably Sasuke's weakest MS jutsu knowing Kishmoto.



The forums will never be the same


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> So let me guess, Sasuke's MS genjutsu allows him to control space and time causing mental as well as physical damage to his enemy. Thus his jutsu surpasses Itachi's Tsukuyomi



No its Tsukiyomi.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> So let me guess, Sasuke's MS genjutsu allows him to control space and time causing mental as well as physical damage to his enemy. Thus his jutsu surpasses Itachi's Tsukuyomi



Pathetic really


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> So let me guess, Sasuke's MS genjutsu allows him to control space and time causing mental as well as physical damage to his enemy. Thus his jutsu surpasses Itachi's Tsukuyomi



Where did you get that from? There hasn't been anything said about causing physical damage.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> LoL If Itachi's skills were enough to babyshake Sasuke then a Naruto who is composed of Minato + Jiraiya + Itachi will rape him hard


madara > minato + jiraiya+ itachi
itachi > jiraiya 
sasuke > itachi (eventually)
sasuke > Madara(eventually)


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke just used one of Itachi's jutsus how original lol


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> So let me guess, Sasuke's MS genjutsu allows him to control space and time causing mental as well as physical damage to his enemy. Thus his jutsu surpasses Itachi's Tsukuyomi



And heal damages he may have had done to him. It's like a two in one combo.


And why the hell is my post being deleted?


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Apparently Sasuke hasn't had the chance to finish painting the walls of his dimension. The real killer here is this is probably Sasuke's weakest MS jutsu knowing Kishmoto.



Duhh, keep the best for last.

I also have a theory that Sasuke's MS has 6 jutsus. This, because all the other MS designs have a design with 3 pointers whereas Sasuke's MS design is the only one with 6 parts.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Apparently Sasuke hasn't had the chance to finish painting the walls of his dimension. The real killer here is this is probably Sasuke's weakest MS jutsu knowing Kishmoto.


when sasuke fights naruto he is gonna get nerfed...bad


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> No its Tsukiyomi.


It can be pronaunced both ways.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> madara > minato + jiraiya+ itachi
> itachi > jiraiya
> sasuke > itachi (eventually)
> sasuke > Madara(eventually)



No,Itachi = Jiraiya ,Minato > Madara ,and maybe Itachi >= Madara to.Madara is FAIL


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Where did you get that from? There hasn't been anything said about causing physical damage.



Its a theory  based off the fact that he could heal himself; furthermore, why would Kishi show us the same old Tsukuyomi again?


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

So his MS puts u into his own made up Dimension and Heals his wounds?? Woah just Woah


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Where did you get that from? There hasn't been anything said about causing physical damage.



I think it meant reverse damage




Reincarnation said:


> madara > minato + jiraiya+ itachi
> itachi > jiraiya
> sasuke > itachi (eventually)
> sasuke > Madara(eventually)



Yea the biggest loser aside from Oro is stronger than all those three get a life kiddo


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Fail,Naruto has to train for this power,Sasuke has to do nothing about his MS,he probably have all of Itachi's jutsu to



This _has_ been essentially the theme of both characters since Part I; note Sasuke's battle with Rock Lee and conversely Naruto's constant exercises towards passing the graduation exam. The same is applied here. However, I disagree that Sasuke will have in his possession Itachi's _Mangekyou_ techniques. Perhaps if he increases his variation to the "eternal" form, the previous users jutsu will become available, but it's rather unlikely that a normal possessor of the _mangekyou_ will simply inherit past users abilities.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

Not that I'm in Hiroshi's head, nor did I even see any of the deleted posts, but if I had to guess it would proibably be something along the lines of "flamebait." Since we do see to be teetering in the direction of Narutard v Sasutard war yet again in this thread. 

On topic, PLEASE let this spoiler be real, if only for the bit with the crow at the end.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> So his MS puts u into his own made up Dimension and Heals his wounds?? Woah just Woah



It's amazing. 

I like this crow already, these are confirmed right?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> No,Itachi = Jiraiya ,Minato > Madara ,and maybe Itachi >= Madara to.Madara is FAIL


...and this is when i ask what manga have u been reading ???


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> It's amazing.
> 
> I like this crow already, these are confirmed right?



doesn't look like it


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder how sasuke even knows what he is doing since he just got MS.

8tails: WTF is this???
Sasuke: I call this...... wait wtf is this?


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And heal damages he may have had done to him. It's like a two in one combo.
> 
> 
> And why the hell is my post being deleted?



I know, my on topic post about Sasuke's MS was deleted too.
So, we're only supposed to discuss naruto's oil and crow now?


Tsukyomi has never shown to heal mortal wounds. We'll have to wait for the chapter.
If this is tsukyomi then we still haven't seen Sasuke's own MS jutsus !


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> It's amazing.
> 
> I like this crow already, these are confirmed right?


Pretty much.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> So his MS puts u into his own made up Dimension and Heals his wounds?? Woah just Woah



And how he knew this is beyond me. Perhaps when he gain the MS it automatically allows him to use all his MS jutsus like a fuckin' pro. And if that's the case that's not even fair


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Its a theory  based off the fact that he could heal himself; furthermore, why would Kishi show us the same old Tsukuyomi again?



Yes, he would. 

If it's a genjutsu world the damage to his physical body doesn't matter. If his real body gets healed that's something different, but the spoiler seems to say that his body is just hale in that special dimension.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Vyse said:


> This _has_ been essentially the theme of both characters since Part I; note Sasuke's battle with Rock Lee and conversely Naruto's constant exercises towards passing the graduation exam. The same is applied here. However, I disagree that Sasuke will have in his possession Itachi's _Mangekyou_ techniques. Perhaps if he increases his variation to the "eternal" form, the previous users jutsu will become available, but it's rather unlikely that a normal possessor of the _mangekyou_ will simply inherit past users abilities.



Yea but look at Kakashi a genius who wasn't a Plot loved Uchiha took over year to Master his 1 MS Sasuke can use his with no work what so ever


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Duhh, keep the best for last.
> 
> I also have a theory that Sasuke's MS has 6 jutsus. This, because all the other MS designs have a design with 3 pointers whereas Sasuke's MS design is the only one with 6 parts.



That actually seems plausible. Although it'd be quite an overkill since a 3 ability MS is already an extreme powerup.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And how he knew this is beyond me. Perhaps when he gain the MS it automatically allows him to use all his MS jutsus like a fuckin' pro. And if that's the case that's not even fair


You invent your MS jutsus while sleeping


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

the spoilers is so fake. no way ...naruto now having 2 things inside him!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

no pics on 2ch yet.


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 6, 2008)

everyone seems to want to the spoiler be real P
sasuke it seems here that he gets an itachi kakashi combo meal ms


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> the spoilers is so fake. no way ...naruto now having 2 things inside him!!!



Yea he is kinda turning into some freaky ass Zoo at this rate


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That actually seems plausible. Although it'd be quite an overkill since a 3 ability MS is already an extreme powerup.



I know. But I don't see any other reason why Sasuke's design is so majorly different from the other MS designs. Sasuke's MS is a 'star' with 6 sides, whereas other MS only have 3 sides.
It's not a coincidence IMO.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> the spoilers is so fake. no way ...naruto now having 2 things inside him!!!



Poor Naruto, everyone wants to be inside of him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> ...and this is when i ask what manga have u been reading ???



Jiraiya and Itachi are besicaly equal because they both have moves which can kill eachother and can be countered.Minato split he Kyuubi in half which is much greater then sealing/controling it like Madara.Madara is shit


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Yes, he would.
> 
> If it's a genjutsu world the damage to his physical body doesn't matter. If his real body gets healed that's something different, *but the spoiler seems to say that his body is just hale in that special dimension.*




サスケ「なんとか致命傷は見切った?」
Sasuke: "I managed to cast off all my mortal wounds..."

確かに左手にしか傷がない
It seems like it's true since he has no scars except on his left arm


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Poor Naruto, everyone wants to be inside of him.


And nobody wants him inside 



T.D.A said:


> no pics on 2ch yet.


Keep good job patroling.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I know. But I don't see any other reason why Sasuke's design is so majorly differeny from the other MS designs. Sasuke's MS is a 'star' with 6 sides, whereas other MS only have 3 sides.
> It's not a coincidence IMO.



So you think he has 6 MS jutsu rather than 3 how would Kishi retcon that to give Sasuke enougth Chakra for all 6 though i wonder


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

So then Sasuke actually got hit? Hell yeah. He's gonna win, but he could take some damage, even if it is healed in two seconds.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> サスケ「なんとか致命傷は見切った?」
> Sasuke: "I managed to cast off all my mortal wounds..."
> 
> 確かに左手にしか傷がない
> It seems like it's true since he has no scars except on his left arm



In Tsukiyomi Sasuke controls the whole dimension.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm thinking this spoiler might be real but who knows just yet, though I definitely like it.


DevilSense said:


> I wonder how sasuke even knows what he is doing since he just got MS.
> 
> 8tails: WTF is this???
> Sasuke: I call this...... wait wtf is this?


Cue the Rick Roll. 


Sandaime said:


> I know, my on topic post about Sasuke's MS was deleted too.
> So, we're only supposed to discuss naruto's oil and crow now?
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe those three techs that Itachi had are the only MS techs, he might have his for all we know though.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> サスケ「なんとか致命傷は見切った?」
> Sasuke: "I managed to cast off all my mortal wounds..."
> 
> 確かに左手にしか傷がない
> It seems like it's true since he has no scars except on his left arm



Ah wiesmann already got ahead of me. But yeah basically that's only in the dimension Sasuke created not in the real world


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So you think he has 6 MS jutsu rather than 3 how would Kishi retcon that to give Sasuke enougth Chakra for all 6 though i wonder



He just CAN. Sasuke magically had enough chakra for 7 chidoris, a boss snake summon, several genjutsus and all that other crap he was pulling in the deidara fight, so I doubt he'll have less now. Even without the CS2.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yea but look at Kakashi a genius who wasn't a Plot loved Uchiha took over year to Master his 1 MS Sasuke can use his with no work what so ever



A probable reasoning for a differing learning style. Or it's the fact that Kakashi is not that of an Uchiha, and perfecting any aspect of the implanted _sharingan_ will be a difficult and long process. We also have no realization of the time in which Kakashi developed his rendition, nor for that matter, how long was spent doing so.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> the spoilers is so fake. no way ...naruto now having 2 things inside him!!!



Uh, we freaking saw that crow hop in his mouth, what the hell do you think happened?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> You invent your MS jutsus while sleeping



 I could never understand that, Itachi said he woken all his abilities on the same day, he knew what type of abilities they had. It doesn't take much training using those to be quite honest. And it looks like Sasuke's is pretty much the same.

Though i would say fighting Itachi and crying is eyes  out afterwards equals hard work and training  

-snip-


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Now if it was a Narutofanboy saying that I would expect four or five Sasuketards to jump out of hiding to say how Kyuubi is even cheaper and the thread would once again derail into one of those tedious Naruto vs Sasuke debates. I wonder if the tards will give the fans of their own side the same treatment.



It does sound pretty unfair and rediculus if this is true, then again the normal sharingan always gave you an instant manual on how to odo the copied techs what makes us think that MS does that except for its own jutsu.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

That thing shall be called copperfield no jutsu onward


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> So then Sasuke actually got hit? Hell yeah. He's gonna win, but he could take some damage, even if it is healed in two seconds.



Probably a small gash wound. Karin will fix it up nicely and Karin we talk about how amazing Sasuke is and how cool he looks and it will be forgotten.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He just CAN. Sasuke magically had enough chakra for 7 chidoris, a boss snake summon, several genjutsus and all that other crap he was pulling in the deidara fight, so I doubt he'll have less now. Even without the CS2.



Sasuke has special chakra. Kabuto and Kyuubi said so. 

There's a reason why itachi wanted sasuke to get rid of CS. It was obviously screwing Sasuke's own chakra up IMO.

I kinda like it that Sasuke can't die because of mortal wounds now, I hope he doesn't get too reckless!


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

I am starting to think that the MS and EMS powers are limited to the users imagination, so the user imagines a world and the MS/EMS creates it for the user in genjutsu form


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> That thing shall be called copperfield no jutsu onward



I'm lost are you talking about the MS or The Weird crow?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

If the spoilers are fake, they're done pretty well.

I have a question - when we first saw the crow, did anybody ever bring up Yatagarasu?

Because if they did, they win a gold medal. According to wikipedia:

In Japanese mythology, the creature is a raven or a Jungle Crow called Yatagarasu (八咫烏), which is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu. The Yatagarasu appears in the Japanese ancient document called the Kojiki (古事記) where it was called upon to *choke a beast attempting to devour the sun *and as the protector to Emperor Jimmu.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Probably a small gash wound. Karin will fix it up nicely and Karin we talk about how amazing Sasuke is and how cool he looks and it will be forgotten.


Karin will always talk about how amazing Sasuke is and how cool he looks, even if he's lying on the ground like a bloody pulp


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> double penetration.


Sasuke is ahead of Naruto in that department though, with CS2 and Orochimaru.


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Aug 6, 2008)

That spoiler reminds me way too much of Fate Stay Night.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke has special chakra. Kabuto and Kyuubi said so.
> 
> There's a reason why itachi wanted sasuke to get rid of CS. It was obviously screwing Sasuke's own chakra up IMO.
> 
> I kinda like it that Sasuke can't die because of mortal wounds now, I hope he doesn't get too reckless!




So has Naruto but you still won't see him pullinf off 6 FRS now will you


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

do any1 thinks Sasuke is using Oro's deminsion jutsu?


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 6, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> If the spoilers are fake, they're done pretty well.
> 
> I have a question - when we first saw the crow, did anybody ever bring up Yatagarasu?
> 
> ...





i agree.but it may be wide known story in japan,or  a popular theory.just guessing.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Karin will always talk about how amazing Sasuke is and how cool he looks, even if he's lying on the ground like a bloody pulp



That's what her job is. Kishimoto did that after the Deidara fight when it look like Sasuke got his ass kicked and raped escaping from jail. She's basically a smoke screen to hide how crappy Sasuke looks.
-snip-


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke has special chakra. Kabuto and Kyuubi said so.
> 
> There's a reason why itachi wanted sasuke to get rid of CS. It was obviously screwing Sasuke's own chakra up IMO.
> 
> I kinda like it that Sasuke can't die because of mortal wounds now, I hope he doesn't get too reckless!



That and because keeping Oro suppressed involved storing away chakra that couldn't be used. Sasuke....not doing something reckless....please the man gets off putting himself at death's door.


----------



## Yashamaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I think these spoilers are fake though.


You have no idea how I hope they are too...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sasuke is using one dimension jutsu? but how did he learn that? is that ms? its not tsukuyomi...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke has special chakra. Kabuto and Kyuubi said so.
> 
> There's a reason why itachi wanted sasuke to get rid of CS. It was obviously screwing Sasuke's own chakra up IMO.
> 
> I kinda like it that Sasuke can't die because of mortal wounds now, I hope he doesn't get too reckless!



Special chakra? It was evil and sinister, that's all they said.

CS2 was a powerup no matter how you try to look at it. It allowed him to draw out more chakra.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> If the spoilers are fake, they're done pretty well.
> 
> I have a question - when we first saw the crow, did anybody ever bring up Yatagarasu?
> 
> ...



+ Reps for this guy. Everybody, now, applause!!

"To choke (limit) a beast that try to devour the sun (Kyuubi)"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

So senjutsu traning evolved into crowjutsu training, making all those attempts useless?



bearzerger said:


> I'm not saying you would. Afterall you are not on my ignore list for a reason. If you were a tard you would be no 79 on it.


79 of few thousand?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> do any1 thinks Sasuke is using Oro's deminsion jutsu?



not really. Sasuke would have to get cut to bits for that and it would be really idiotic to use it outdoors.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> wait, what the hell just happened?


Sasuke's probable MS tech debut.


MS81 said:


> do any1 thinks Sasuke is using Oro's deminsion jutsu?


Nope that was the soul transfer ritual for Oro this is something completely different.

@Triste

I like what I'm hearing about that legend.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> If the spoilers are fake, they're done pretty well.
> 
> I have a question - when we first saw the crow, did anybody ever bring up Yatagarasu?
> 
> ...



Yes some guy/girl  named Yatagarau, we had a discussion about it on the forum


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> + Reps for this guy. Everybody, now, applause!!
> 
> "To choke (limit) a beast that try to devour the sun (Kyuubi)"



So crow = secret to controlling The Kyuubis chakara?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> not really. Sasuke would have to get cut to bits for that and it would be really idiotic to use it outdoors.



Plus i doubt Sasuke wants to take over the guy's body.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Plus i doubt Sasuke wants to take over the guy's body.


Black Sauce? I found theme for next coloring


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> + Reps for this guy. Everybody, now, applause!!
> 
> "To choke (limit) a beast that try to devour the sun (Kyuubi)"



i just rep him.but it's for his sig


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke is using one dimension jutsu? but how did he learn that? is that ms? its not tsukuyomi...



Maybe it's the MS, and for all we know it's a different tech, and MS instant manual in the brain.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So senjutsu traning evolved into crowjutsu training, and making all those attempts useless?
> 
> 
> 79 of few thousand?



well I'm only active in the library and mostly in the telegrams section at that so I never notice the thousands of tards who populate the anime section and the battledome.

still nothing but a few fake spoilers in 2ch


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Special chakra? It was evil and sinister, that's all they said.
> 
> CS2 was a powerup no matter how you try to look at it. It allowed him to draw out more chakra.



Kabuto never said that Sasuke's chakra is evil only kyuubi said that.

Yet, Itachi wanted him to lose CS for some reason.


@Shadowreij: jup, Sauce also had to supress Oro, so now he has even more chakra.

Remember, Sasuke even chidoried a bushin and used MS on fodder, apparently he doesn't worry about chakra.


----------



## thunderbreak (Aug 6, 2008)

new spoilers just up:
But she, the object of this admiration, is one of those rare individuals who is *not limited by being a woman ninja* nor by any other constraints of a ninja.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke's probable MS tech debut.
> 
> Nope that was the soul transfer ritual for Oro this is something completely different.
> 
> ...



well it could be his own version, remember guys how he's like Kakashi.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Special chakra? It was evil and sinister, that's all they said.


The Kyuubi said his chakra was sinister more evil than his own, just like one other being who was said to have the same quality or "special" chakra:  Madara.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

if the spoler was true, i would really hope that 8t already knew that he is in genjutsu and he actting like dump so he will joke at sasuke in the next chapter ( after 2 weeks)


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> if the spoler was true, i would really hope that 8t already knew that he is in genjutsu and he actting like dump so he will joke at sasuke in the next chapter ( after 2 weeks)



whether he knows it's a genjutsu or not doesn't make a difference for a genjutsu on the level of Tsukiyomi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke has special chakra. Kabuto and Kyuubi said so.
> 
> There's a reason why itachi wanted sasuke to get rid of CS. It was obviously screwing Sasuke's own chakra up IMO.
> 
> I kinda like it that Sasuke can't die because of mortal wounds now, I hope he doesn't get too reckless!


i dont know why, but i have the strange impression that sasuke managing to survive that is similar to how madara can survive some stuff...



remember how he talked that he probably managed to survive all this time because of his special chakra?

and if he was talking about more than life time?

sasuke's chakra is like madara's after all


but we need to wait, i think that this spoiler is fake


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Kabuto never said that Sasuke's chakra is evil only kyuubi said that.
> 
> Yet, Itachi wanted him to lose CS for some reason.
> 
> ...



Well the reason why Kakashi had such a hard time with the sharingan in the first place was because wasn't built for it and didn't have the natural stamina/chakra that the Uchihas always came with. Not at all shocking to see Sasuke having a whole lot of chakra now he wasn't going to stay the kid that could only had access to three shots of chidori.

Anyway was I the only one that got a Byakuya feel out of reading that spoiler or was that just me?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> The Kyuubi said his chakra was sinister more evil than his own, just like one other being who was said to have the same quality or "special" chakra:  Madara.



Kyuubi said that Sasuke's chakra was more sinister than it's own just like Madara's he never used the word special


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> whether he knows it's a genjutsu or not doesn't make a difference for a genjutsu on the level of Tsukiyomi



from what i red in manga every jutsu there is something stronger than it, so maybe we will learn something new about sharingan? maybe 8t realy know its weakness, but he is enjoying playing with sasuke.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> well it could be his own version, remember guys how he's like Kakashi.



Could be we just have to wait and see.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> well it could be his own version, remember guys how he's like Kakashi.



LoL Sasuke making his own MS Version.

Sasuke: Naruto u are in my new Dimension!! 

Naruto: Eh.. Whats up with all the little boys in here??

Sasuke: U dont need to know about that!!!!

Naruto: Looks like u have been around Orochimaru too long after all....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Wow I thought you?d say 6 days. Scared am I...
> 
> Anyway this should be considered, we all know how Kishi loves folklore...


6 hours are like 6 years when people repeat same copy paste from Wikipedia.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Kyuubi said that Sasuke's chakra was more sinister than it's own just like Madara's he never used the word special


It has to be special Car 7


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, yay, _fun_!

I have no idea if they are real, but it was fun to read them.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i dont know why, but i have the strange impression that sasuke managing to survive that is similar to how madara can survive some stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes:


			
				Kyuubi said:
			
		

> Eyes with such power, and a chakra even more sinister than my own. Not at all unlike what I once saw in a certain Uchiha Madara.





			
				Madara said:
			
		

> The Uchiha clan had exceptional chakras and the sharingan. And even among the Uchiha my chakras were especially strong. The fact that I managed to survive this long can be taken as proof of that.



So many questions that need to be answered.

I wonder what Sasuke is going to do with hachibi now, if he's locked up in his world? Is he knocked out now?
And will Sauce hand him over to Madara or keep it to himself?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke copied oro's weird rape dimension??


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It has to be special Car 7



Excuse me i didn't mean that Sasuke's chakra wasn't special in some way just that Kyuubi didn't exactly use that word


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> lmao bird is called yatagarasu?
> 
> kishi playing yu-gi-oh now?
> 
> KamiKaze345



It's from mythology, actually.

As for the choking bit, guys, I think you're reading a bit to much into it - it's just about the way the crow entered Naruto. He choked him, get it?


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> Oh, yay, _fun_!
> 
> I have no idea if they are real, but it was fun to read them.



where the fun in knowing that 8t is so lame that he dont even know about genjutsu....for god sake, he saw that he is in diffrent place, any man with half brain will know that he is in genjutsu


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Sasuke copied oro's weird rape dimension??



It's probably just a dark room somewhere in Oro's rape lairs


----------



## LoT (Aug 6, 2008)

I really liked the Yata Garasu Part but the Sasuke vs. 8 Tails part ist Lame .. I really start to hate this eyes ...

Next Chapter we will find out Maria got pragnant because of the Sharingan!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Kyuubi said that Sasuke's chakra was more sinister than it's own just like Madara's he never used the word special


kyuubi said that sasuke's chakra was like madara's, and madara said that the uchihas had excepcional chakras, and that his chakra was especially strong even among the uchihas






madara's chakra = sasuke's, so what madara talked about him can work for sasuke too :3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Excuse me i didn't mean that Sasuke's chakra wasn't special in some way just that Kyuubi didn't exactly use that word



Well you have to have special sexy chakra to control something like the Kyuubi as a pet don't you? It has to be special if it allows you to live so long.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LoT said:


> I really liked the Yata Garasu Part but the Sasuke vs. 8 Tails part ist Lame .. I really start to hate this eyes ...
> 
> Next Chapter we will find out Maria got pragnant because of the Sharingan!


I think over the edge things starting to get kewl on their own.



DELAHK said:


> People sleeps... forgive my carelessness
> 
> any link so I can read it 6 hours late please?


Somebody actualy sleep on this forum? You have my compliments.

Yes - here it is


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Sasuke copied oro's weird rape dimension??


Nope it's his own. 


Triste Morningstar said:


> It's from mythology, actually.
> 
> As for the choking bit, guys, I think you're reading a bit to much into it - it's just about the way the crow entered Naruto. He choked him, get it?



So Kishi played a pun by having Naruto choke on Itachi's crow lol.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> kyuubi said that sasuke's chakra was like madara's, and madara said that the uchihas had excepcional chakras, and that his chakra was especially strong even among the uchihas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not disagreeing with you But Madara and Kyuubi are too different entities


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> kyuubi said that sasuke's chakra was like madara's, and madara said that the uchihas had excepcional chakras, and that his chakra was especially strong even among the uchihas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And don't forget what Kabuto said about Sasuke's chakra:



			
				Kabuto said:
			
		

> The strength of this chakra...what...what the..?



Sasuke's chakra is defs special. His eyes are special, his chakra is special and his looks are special.

So there are other spoilers now? But the dimension one is the real one right?


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's probably just a dark room somewhere in Oro's rape lairs





> サスケ「キサマが今から相手にするのは無限の刃」
> Sasuke: "You will face off against a never-ending army of blades."
> 
> 構えるサスケ
> Sasuke readies himself



Yup hes in the rape lair readying himself


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hidan was some pun on evil christians.



Is that your interpretation or was that actually stated/proven somewhere? It could be pretty much any religion.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

all i need now is to have a story about how uchiha gatherd some kuuybi chakra and plant it in sasuke, so he will have alot and so spiecial chakra....oh wait...it already happend before...in a filler


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> where the fun in knowing that 8t is so lame that he dont even know about genjutsu....for god sake, he saw that he is in diffrent place, any man with half brain will know that he is in genjutsu



Exactly! _Fun_!

Besides, Saauke, like, rejected all his wounds. I mean if some silly red haired girl can reject things like that, that so can he. Makes sense.

And the different dimension is not the same thing as genjutsu. Honestly.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> And don't forget what Kabuto said about Sasuke's chakra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yamato said that Naruto's Chakra was special to being able to suppress the Kyuubi

and Kabuto mentioned something Chakra caliber was special about Sasuke we can't make assumptions yet we no nothing about it yet


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Is that your interpretation or was that actually stated/proven somewhere? It could be pretty much any religion.


It was put into discussion, with some solid arguments. I wasn't part of it tho, but it was pretty interesting.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

Leptirica said:


> Exactly! _Fun_!
> 
> Besides, Saauke, like, rejected all his wounds. I mean if some silly red haired girl can reject things like that, that so can he. Makes sense.
> 
> And the different dimension is not the same thing as genjutsu. Honestly.



how many dimensions in naruto univars?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> And don't forget what Kabuto said about Sasuke's chakra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not confirmed we're merely dicusssing now.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> Yup hes in the rape lair readying himself



After the first stab i'd give up. It would be kinda sad if we don't see the 8tails going all out.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> kyuubi said that sasuke's chakra was like madara's, and madara said that the uchihas had excepcional chakras, and that his chakra was especially strong even among the uchihas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This doesn't work Sasuke's charka is different from Mandra's due to the fact that there spirits are inherently different. So Mandra's charka being special /=Sasuke's charka being special.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> It's not confirmed we're merely dicusssing now.



Well, it's already wednesday, so it has to be real IMO.

So, now it's confirmed that Sauce will die whenever he wants too, just like Madara.
Basically he's immortal.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

lol "I rejected my wounds"? 

Shit is even more ridiculous. Fake by a mile.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> After the first stab i'd give up. It would be kinda sad if we don't see the 8tails going all out.



Yeesh, I hope the eight-tails doesn't get raped this badly but then again....>_>


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

soooo... Sasuke can use an half ass Tsukyiyomi?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So, now it's confirmed that Sauce will die whenever he wants too, just like Madara.
> Basically he's immortal.



He can still run out of chakra, though. It's not like he can fight endlessly.



Hatifnatten said:


> It was put into discussion, with some solid arguments. I wasn't part of it tho, but it was pretty interesting.


Link would be nice.


----------



## Chibibaki (Aug 6, 2008)

If the spoiler is true then its great. Having it all be genjutsu wil just inflame the forum even more. I guess the new template for Sasuke fights is a minimum 50% genjutsu. Way to go there Kishi, make that 8 tails fodder just to hype Sasuke up needlessley again. 

BTW kishi: You might want to make sure Naruto actually learns something within the next year of issues or you will have a full on riot on your hands.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Well, it's already wednesday, so it has to be real IMO.
> 
> So, now it's confirmed that Sauce will die whenever he wants too, just like Madara.
> Basically he's immortal.


I wouldn't compare this to what Madara does. 


Captain Apoo said:


> lol "I rejected my wounds"?
> 
> Shit is even more ridiculous. Fake by a mile.



Really, and if he has souten keshun what would happen?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Link would be nice.


It was quite some time ago - but I'll try to find.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I find the whole dimension thing funny, it seems like a lower powered Tsukiyomi  The whole wounds thing is weird to, but new as well. Sasuke seems to be relying on MS, if this is indeed what it is, just like Itachi did for highly skilled shinobi. Difference is Itachi used it to make it the battle end sooner. Sasuke seems not to be able to do anything else.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 6, 2008)

What is this new hax? I don't like it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> soooo... Sasuke can use an half ass Tsukyiyomi?



I wouldn't say it's "half ass" It's the 0.2 version. The version that can heal your wounds and stab your opponents with never ending blades.

It sounds better


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> lol "I rejected my wounds"?
> 
> Shit is even more ridiculous. Fake by a mile.


Sad thing is - it's most likely real.

Why can't Kishi make some sort of poll, how things should go. I'm tired from dissapointments


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He can still run out of chakra, though. It's not like he can fight endlessly.
> 
> 
> Link would be nice.



Why would he want to fight endlessly? he just has to summon the 8-tails bijuu. Only shodai can defeat bijuus, and he's dead afterall.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> This doesn't work Sasuke's charka is different from Mandra's due to the fact that there spirits are inherently different. So Mandra's charka being special /=Sasuke's charka being special.


i am talking about the fact that his chakra was compared to madara's, so probably its strong too, even among the uchihas, just like madara's


thats like kishi is trying to show us that, but in one indirect way


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there one confirmed spoiler so far?


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Really, and if he has souten keshun what would happen?



Then I'd facepalm at a new ridiculous power, of course.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I find the whole dimension thing funny, it seems like a lower powered Tsukiyomi  The whole wounds thing is weird to, but new as well. Sasuke seems to be relying on MS, if this is indeed what it is, just like Itachi did for highly skilled shinobi. Difference is Itachi used it to make it the battle end sooner. Sasuke seems not to be only to do anything else.



Tsukuyomi doesn't reverse wounds though

well i guess all those people saying that it was Genjutsu where wrong


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wouldn't say it's "half ass" It's the 0.2 version. The version that can heal your wounds and stab your opponents with never ending blades.
> 
> It sounds better



Hopefully we get a name next week.


----------



## giancarloll (Aug 6, 2008)

I think we´re seeing the real spoiler right now...

Japan

Yatagarasu serving Emperor JimmuIn Japanese mythology, the creature is a raven or a Jungle Crow called Yatagarasu (八咫烏), which is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu. The Yatagarasu appears in the Japanese ancient document called the Kojiki (古事記) where it was called upon to choke a beast attempting to devour the sun and as the protector to Emperor Jimmu. On many occasions, it appears in art as a three-legged bird, although there is no description stating that the Yatagarasu was three-legged in the Kojiki. The three-legged version of the Yatagarasu is used as the emblem of the Japan Football Association today.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if the Wounds have be healed in the Real world or just the dimension?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Tsukuyomi doesn't reverse wounds though
> 
> well i guess all those people saying that it was Genjutsu where wrong



However, that means the scene where Sasuke got the shit beaten out of him was NOT an illusion. 8-tails is, in terms of ninjutsu and taijutsu, severely outclassing Sasuke in all aspects.

Oh well, sharingan.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

i still think that the spoiler is fake :x


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i am talking about the fact that his chakra was compared to madara's, so probably its strong too, even among the uchihas, just like madara's
> 
> 
> thats like kishi is trying to show us that, but in one indirect way


Yes, the fact that 2 characters said something about Sasuke's chakra and the fact that Madara said that Uchiha had special chakra and that his chakra was even special among Uchiha and the fact that Sasuke's chakra is compared to Madara's by kyuubi should tell people enough.

Can't wait to see the pictures. I can only imagine how badass and cool Sasuke will look in this chapterpek!


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Tsukuyomi doesn't reverse wounds though
> 
> well i guess all those people saying that it was Genjutsu where wrong



Not that we know of. It could be Tsukiyomi just beefed up. Perhaps it has a new name as well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sad thing is - it's most likely real.
> 
> Why can't Kishi make some sort of poll, how things should go. I'm tired from dissapointments


The only one who knows how things should go is the author, everyone elses thoughts on how it should go just falls under fanfiction minus the editors every once in a while.


Captain Apoo said:


> Then I'd facepalm at a new ridiculous power, of course.



Of course of course.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Hopefully we get a name next week.



"Uber haxx"? "Auto-win"? " Better and stronger than Itachi's Tsukuyomi"?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i still think that the spoiler is fake :x


Even if - what chances are that real one is better? Take what you get, while it's not gotten worse


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> However, that means the scene where Sasuke got the shit beaten out of him was NOT an illusion. 8-tails is, in terms of ninjutsu and taijutsu, severely outclassing Sasuke in all aspects.
> 
> Oh well, sharingan.



Well can't blame him 8T is a frickin tank i wouldn't want to engage him in Tai but lol at the fans swallowing that


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wouldn't say it's "half ass" It's the 0.2 version. The version that can heal your wounds and stab your opponents with never ending blades.
> 
> It sounds better



OWWWWhaaaa man I can imagine wat the next one is. A fire that burns U, ur mama, ur wife,sister,brother, uncles, cousin, ect... If it hits one person lols


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys, let's please figure out exactly what was meant by "I cast off my mortal wounds" before we freak out and call Kishi a moron.

For all we know, it could mean "I got rid of them in this dimension while we're fighting but when I go back I will still be bleeding the fuck everywhere" or maybe even something like "I dodged in a way so that the wounds weren't fatal." When it's actually confirmed that he magically healed himself and the wounds aren't coming back, then you can complain. But you guys really tend to jump the gun on this stuff.


----------



## giancarloll (Aug 6, 2008)

giancarloll said:


> I think we?re seeing the real spoiler right now...
> 
> Japan
> 
> Yatagarasu serving Emperor JimmuIn Japanese mythology, the creature is a raven or a Jungle Crow called Yatagarasu (八咫烏), which is the bird of the sun goddess Amaterasu. The Yatagarasu appears in the Japanese ancient document called the Kojiki (古事記) where it was called upon to choke a beast attempting to devour the sun and as the protector to Emperor Jimmu. On many occasions, it appears in art as a three-legged bird, although there is no description stating that the Yatagarasu was three-legged in the Kojiki. The three-legged version of the Yatagarasu is used as the emblem of the Japan Football Association today.



What if a person with Amaterasu can?t attack someone with yatagarasu


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi: What happened to your wounds?!

Sasuke: Well, I didn't want em.

Hachibi: 

Sasuke:


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

1) 8 tails pwnd Sasuke in the real world.
2) Sasuke needs his heredity non-trained power to save himself.

Sharingan...the ultimate deus-ex machina.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> The only one who knows how things should go is the author, everyone elses thoughts on how it should go just falls under fanfiction minus the editors every once in a while.


That's the point - sometimes fanfiction is tiiiiimes better than actual plot, hell - even spoilers from 2ch made by japanese geeks are sometimes far better and logical than cannon.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Chibibaki said:


> If the spoiler is true then its great. Having it all be genjutsu wil just inflame the forum even more. I guess the new template for Sasuke fights is a minimum 50% genjutsu. Way to go there Kishi, make that 8 tails fodder just to hype Sasuke up needlessley again.



You realize that only now? That was clear ever since the 8tails was introduced.




Captain Apoo said:


> lol "I rejected my wounds"?
> 
> Shit is even more ridiculous. Fake by a mile.



Try reading it again until you understand it.



-Maya- said:


> I wonder if the Wounds have be healed in the Real world or just the dimension?



Only in the dimension. His real body ist still there with Karin and Co according to the spoiler.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wouldn't say it's "half ass" It's the 0.2 version. The version that can heal your wounds and stab your opponents with never ending blades.
> 
> It sounds better



he said unfinished deminsion, what that mean to you?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> OWWWWhaaaa man I can imagine wat the next one is. A fire that burns U, ur mama, ur wife,sister,brother, uncles, cousin, ect... If it hits one person lols



Or flames that burns flames that burn flames. 

"Hotter than Amaterasu technique"



> he said unfinished deminsion, what that mean to you?



 No idea, i'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Guys, let's please figure out exactly what was meant by "I cast off my mortal wounds" before we freak out and call Kishi a moron.
> 
> For all we know, it could mean "I got rid of them in this dimension while we're fighting but when I go back I will still be bleeding the fuck everywhere" or maybe even something like "I dodged in a way so that the wounds weren't fatal." When it's actually confirmed that he magically healed himself and the wounds aren't coming back, then you can complain. But you guys really tend to jump the gun on this stuff.



Sasuke: I am now more Immortal than Madara bow to me.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Crapp has this shit spoiler bein confirmed already,the guy who posted the spoiler on 2ch was the same as last week?


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 6, 2008)

so is anyone actually believing the translated spoiler?


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> he said unfinished deminsion, what that mean to you?



Just means he didnt add the little boys yet


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> "Uber haxx"? "Auto-win"? " Better and stronger than Itachi's Tsukuyomi"?


Eh...let's try something from Japanese mythology. 


Hatifnatten said:


> Even if - what chances are that real one is better? Take what you get, while it's not gotten worse


Now what would be the point of that, if they're fake then they're fake no big deal.


Triste Morningstar said:


> Guys, let's please figure out exactly what was meant by "I cast off my mortal wounds" before we freak out and call Kishi a moron.
> 
> For all we know, it could mean "I got rid of them in this dimension while we're fighting but when I go back I will still be bleeding the fuck everywhere" or maybe even something like "I dodged in a way so that the wounds weren't fatal." When it's actually confirmed that he magically healed himself and the wounds aren't coming back, then you can complain. But you guys really tend to jump the gun on this stuff.



I'm wagering he just rejected them Inoue style if this spoiler is true.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Guys, let's please figure out exactly what was meant by "I cast off my mortal wounds" before we freak out and call Kishi a moron.
> 
> For all we know, it could mean "I got rid of them in this dimension while we're fighting but when I go back I will still be bleeding the fuck everywhere" or maybe even something like "I dodged in a way so that the wounds weren't fatal." When it's actually confirmed that he magically healed himself and the wounds aren't coming back, then you can complain. But you guys really tend to jump the gun on this stuff.





bearzerger said:


> Only in the dimension. His real body ist still there with Karin and Co according to the spoiler.



Thanks guys that clears it up for me


----------



## Dangle386 (Aug 6, 2008)

カラス「このバカチンがァ！」
Crow: "Hey dickhead!"

lo..effing...l, last thing id ever expect is a talking crow, but a talking crow saying "hey dickhead!".... awesome


----------



## oakzap425 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> "Uber haxx"? "Auto-win"? " Better and stronger than Itachi's Tsukuyomi"?



I like "bitch-ass phail-safe" myself.  :


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Well it says its been confirmed, but I cant be sure. I'm still skeptical because as hax as Itachis shit was, it wasn't even this hax.

Edit: and now its _not_ confirmed...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Now what would be the point of that, if they're fake then they're fake no big deal.


Smiley should've directed you to that I wasn't serious.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is immortal and naruto is a dickhead. This spoiler is real peoplepek!

Mark my words =3!


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> so is anyone actually believing the translated spoiler?


 Seems like it 

I'd be more satisfied if we can get a pic to verify it though.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, jumped the gun about the "confirmed" note.  Apparently, Ona's tripcode was leaked, so there's no confirmation.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanx Hexa, I'm relieved.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 6, 2008)

This spoiler is such a bad fanfiction that I can't believe people actually believe it.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

Please let this spoiler be fake.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, jumped the gun about the "confirmed" note.  Apparently, Ona's tripcode was leaked, so there's no confirmation.



IMO it IS confirmed. We only have to get picspek!

I think Sasuke should call this jutsu "Zeus" or "Izanagi".

Then again, Sauce isn't very good with names.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, jumped the gun about the "confirmed" note.  Apparently, Ona's tripcode was leaked, so there's no confirmation.



Aww fuck 

I knew the Itachi crow was out of character. What it should have said was "..."


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Well its funny how Sasuke was geting owned in Taijutsu and Ninjutsu and he decided to use MS to win in such a cheap way  Ando was right Uchiha dont have abilities with their bodies,the Sharingan eye makes the Uchihas what they are.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> This spoiler is such a bad fanfiction that I can't believe people actually believe it.


Oh come oooon, we had equal crap as confirmed so many times.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't have minded the crow part being real


----------



## oakzap425 (Aug 6, 2008)

giancarloll said:


> What if a person with Amaterasu can?t attack someone with yatagarasu



THen this would be the only genious thing put in the manga since the first half.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> This spoiler is such a bad fanfiction that I can't believe people actually believe it.



Theres been a lot of times where I've said the same thing yet it turned out to be true, so I wont instantly discredit it. Deidaras 10km explosion, and Sasukes space time ninjutsu being the first one to come to mind.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Even if - what chances are that real one is better? Take what you get, while it's not gotten worse





i hope that its the true one, but i still think that its fake


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Hachibi: What happened to your wounds?!
> 
> Sasuke: Well, I didn't want em.
> 
> ...


:rofl


Captain Apoo said:


> 1) 8 tails pwnd Sasuke in the real world.
> 2) Sasuke needs his heredity non-trained power to save himself.
> 
> Sharingan...the ultimate deus-ex machina.


His natural power so I don't see the problem. 


Hatifnatten said:


> That's the point - sometimes fanfiction is tiiiiimes better than actual plot, hell - even spoilers from 2ch made by japanese geeks are sometimes far better and logical than cannon.


It doesn't matter people can whine all they want what they get canon is what they get if they don't like it they can either write up a fanfic, do their own story, or quit reading, whining about it is just pointless and I find quite stupid when people actually say this when we haven't seen the whole thing completed yet.


MS81 said:


> he said unfinished deminsion, what that mean to you?



He's got a few kinks and polishing to work out.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

If this is real, then Sasuke MS technique > All medical ninjutsu


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2008)

The crow would be so cool if it were real even if it didn't do anything


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Its strange that this is not confirmed yet


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2008)

pics


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> It doesn't matter people can whine all they want what they get canon is what they get if they don't like it they can either write up a fanfic, do their own story, or quit reading, whining about it is just pointless and I find quite stupid when people actually say this when we haven't seen the whole thing completed yet.


Welcome to the internet 

What do you mean, haven't seen completed? What does it have to do with stupid ideas and stipid realization _already_ happened? With nice ending it will just go away?


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> His natural power so I don't see the problem.



Cheap, non-trained free power that you are born with. He hasn't done any sort of training or put any effort into gaining this power.

Then again, spoiler is a fake.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke is immortal and naruto is a dickhead. This spoiler is real peoplepek!
> 
> Mark my words =3!




Don't jump the gun on the Immortal thing




LiveFire said:


> If this is real, then Sasuke MS technique > All medical ninjutsu




He may not have actually physically been healed


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Theres been a lot of times where I've said the same thing yet it turned out to be true, so I wont instantly discredit it. Deidaras 10km explosion, and Sasukes space time ninjutsu being the first one to come to mind.



Itachi said he hopes Naruto won't have to use this power, yet this crow pops up out of the blue while he's training, so this spoiler is dead on arrival. Even Kishi doesn't make such stupid plot holes.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If this is real, then Sasuke MS technique > All medical ninjutsu


 
I know, LoL! And seeing as kyuubi heals naruto..sakura is very useless now, isnt she?
I mean nobody needs a medic anymore. 

Anyway, this spoiler IS real. It's totally Kishi's style.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

We need pics.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If this is real, then Sasuke MS technique > All medical ninjutsu


 With Kishi such a thing could indeed be possible


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

we've got spoiler pics 
crow spoiler seems fake. no genjutsu no nothing Sasuke got pwned. 8tails complete domination!


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Smiley should've directed you to that I wasn't serious.


I know neither was I even though there was no smily. 


Hexa said:


> Yeah, jumped the gun about the "confirmed" note.  Apparently, Ona's tripcode was leaked, so there's no confirmation.


Eh, were still in the waiting game so I don't see a difference yet on the situation.


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Aww fuck
> 
> I knew the Itachi crow was out of character. What it should have said was "..."



But there's no one to translate what "...." means.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Huh, so the spoiler was fake?

Karin is trying to kill Sasuke:S??!


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> pics



People don't say you're awesame enougth


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is dead


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> pics



The actual sasuke is bleeding out of his mouth? Wow. Also what the hell is Karin doing?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL Team Taka got rolled


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is dead??


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

What are those markings on karin's arm?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> we've got spoiler pics
> crow spoiler seems fake. no genjutsu no nothing Sasuke got pwned. 8tails complete domination!



O this is gonna be sooo Fun


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

So it's Karin's healing powers.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy shit! The 8-Tails is pawning the hell out of Team Hawk!
The black man is winning. Maybe Kishi is a fan of Obama and believes in change.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I gues someone will come and help team Fodder


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> What are those markings on karin's arm?



maybe she was  experimented on by Oro


----------



## Aldric (Aug 6, 2008)

So biting Karin heals wounds

That's why Sasuke wanted her in his team

This is so fucking dumb


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

*wtf is this shit ???*


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin is finally useful. Sasuke literally takes a bite out of her to heal himself and she almost gets an orgasm


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

What the fuck? Is Sasuke biting Karin's arm? SASUKE IS A VAMPIRE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy shit 8 tails is the absolutely DON.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

:lma at it being fake. I can't see the pic though


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

looks like taka saved sasuke 


sasuke got really stabbed and karin, suigetsu and juugo saved him




kishi really wants to make sasuke use his ms :/


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Holy shit! The 8-Tails is pawning the hell out of Team Hawk!
> The black man is winning. Maybe Kishi is a fan of Obama and believes in change.



Madara May actually have to step in himself 


It's like the emperor getting serious in SW all over again


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Ha! I lol hard to the "Sasuke Immortal" idea...

In the pics he is being clearly kicked out...


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

the other was a fake. hurray for pics!


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Yay, team battle.  but what the fuck is with Karin's that is just freaky.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Aldric said:


> So biting Karin heals wounds
> 
> That's why Sasuke wanted her in his team
> 
> This is so fucking dumb



I hope he bites her head off.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> What the fuck? Is Sasuke biting Karin's arm? SASUKE IS A VAMPIRE!!!!!!!!!



Look at the Uchiha fan trying to find something to laugh about while his favourite Character is a bloody pulp lying on the ground


----------



## Coup (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Hachibi: What happened to your wounds?!
> 
> Sasuke: Well, I didn't want em.
> 
> ...



:rofl:rofl:rofl

Scar him Kishi, SCAR HIM!


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

I was right all along, Madara sent Sasuke there knowing he would get battered.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin got CS, I knew!!


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Are those bite-marks on her arm?!! 

So now Sasuke is a vampire


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> *wtf is this shit ???*



Sasuke was rick rolled and Saved by team Pigeon Lmao


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> the other was a fake. hurray for pics!


Like I said Killa Bee has 99 problems but an Uchiha aint one.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 6, 2008)

Team taka gets mocked.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, God, Karin... That arm is horrible, and Sasuke is biting it! Damn it! I wanna puke!

But it seems like Taka is useful for something after all. Am I imagining things or they teamed up to save Sasuke?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

So Karin saves Sasuke?


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Karin got CS, I knew!!



Those are bite marks. Seems her blood has healing properties and Sasukes a mothafuckin vampire. 

Also, going by the look on Karins face, I think she came.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL, I wonder how long it's going to take to put some Kamina glasses on the Hachibi.


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 6, 2008)

that arm is awull

and omg...Hachibi is a rock star


----------



## El Torero (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin doing something????

*FAKE!*


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Those are bite marks. Seems her blood has healing properties and Sasukes a mothafuckin vampire.


 I agree.

But man, look at how many marks there are :amazed

Has Sasuke been sucking her dry, or is everybody else


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineDart said:


> Like I said Killa Bee has 99 problems but an Uchiha aint one.



LMFAO


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Mfauli gonna have a feild Day with this


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Look at the Uchiha fan trying to find something to laugh about while his favourite Character is a bloody pulp lying on the ground



Because it's funny? Yeah Sasuke getting his ass kicked isn't cool obviously but Sasuke biting into Karin's arm and she's moaning because of it is funny to me. Orgasm Karin 


Sasuke got stabbed with his own sword


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Holy shit 8 tails is the absolutely DON.


he was hiding


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2008)

Biting Karin is just awesome.  Poor girl, though, look how much pain she is in!


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> looks like taka saved sasuke
> 
> 
> sasuke got really stabbed and karin, suigetsu and juugo saved him
> ...


Apparently.


The Major said:


> Are those bite-marks on her arm?!!
> 
> So now Sasuke is a vampire





Shinkirou said:


> Those are bite marks. Seems her blood has healing properties and Sasukes a mothafuckin vampire.



Sasuke spent too much time with Oro. 

But shit Kishi wtf.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Because it's funny? Yeah Sasuke getting his ass kicked isn't cool obviously but Sasuke biting into Karin's arm and she's moaning because of it is funny to me. Orgasm Karin
> 
> 
> Sasuke got stabbed with his own sword



Though what the fuck. I'm not a Sasuke fan but that's just pathetic. I mean he didn't even use sharingan hax yet


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Because it's funny? Yeah Sasuke getting his ass kicked isn't cool obviously but Sasuke biting into Karin's arm and she's moaning because of it is funny to me. Orgasm Karin


 So this is how a groupie operates


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

once again zabuza's sword is getting beat. the hachibi nearly cuts the sword in half. So much for one of the seven fabled swords of the mist.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

oh shit black domintation in jap manga.

''Its genjutsu sasuke will get out'' Its over for him his nerves are mangled so its all gonna be eyey doujutsu through ms 1000% prove sasuke has to win through eye haxx thats not skill.

Zabuza sword has been beat how many times can you soil zabuza like that.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

This is fucking surreal. Sasuke _actually_ got fucked up? Kishi, I guess there is some human left in you.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 6, 2008)

WTF are they having sex?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Fuck,is there a confirmed script yet?


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

LMAO!!!!! Sasuke was truly WTFPWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SUPREME HUMULIATION!

SASUKE OWNED IN 3 PANELS!!!!


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Biting Karin is just awesome.  Poor girl, though, look how much pain she is in!



Pain my ass. Shes blushing, shes got her eyes closed and shes moaning. I'm pretty sure she just came. xD


----------



## icemaster143 (Aug 6, 2008)

WHat the fuck Karens blood heals wounds!!!!\


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn 8 tails pwned taka dna sasuke.  That bite thing is just fucked up, Karin looks like she's been raped hard


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> WTF are they having sex?



I supose her weird skin has healing powers, but it does look horrible =/

Karin fugliest woman of naruworld 100% proven!


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

Taka saves the day. 


What the hell


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> LMAO!!!!! Sasuke was truly WTFPWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUPREME HUMULIATION!
> 
> SASUKE OWNED IN 3 PANELS!!!!



And with his own Sword Lmao


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Gentlemen, we just now have witnessed the first drawn orgasm in Narutoverse.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> LMAO!!!!! Sasuke was truly WTFPWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUPREME HUMULIATION!
> 
> SASUKE OWNED IN 3 PANELS!!!!


 I don't know whether to applaud or be terrified 

Sasuke is in for a tough fight


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Its funny how the second he gets hit he gets instahealed by someone though.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 6, 2008)

So Sasuke is human after all? He can get hurt? I am honestly surprised. 

That's overconfidence for you.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> once again zabuza's sword is getting beat. the hachibi nearly cuts the sword in half. So much for one of the seven fabled swords of the mist.


Zabuza sword has been getting alot of that.


Shinkirou said:


> Pain my ass. Shes blushing, shes got her eyes closed and shes moaning. I'm pretty sure she just came. xD


Damn, Karin had an orgasm with just one bite.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

suigetsu to the rescue  sasuke looked scared in the pics.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Fuck,is there a confirmed script yet?


A small amount of text came along with the spoiler pics. [in Moridin's post]


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

The Major said:


> I agree.
> 
> But man, look at how many marks there are :amazed
> 
> Has Sasuke been sucking her dry, or is everybody else


oro most likely


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Biting Karin is just awesome.  Poor girl, though, look how much pain she is in!



 That was the best part for me her face expression when Sasuke was chewing on her arm.

She's like taking care of him and shit it's pretty cute even if Sasuke got completely owned!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL At the people who said Sauke can win without CS against any high jounin level


----------



## Mannenutanben (Aug 6, 2008)

HAHa "THe only reason I wanted a team was to make sure no one would interfere"

Sasuke is shit without them


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

I din't think Karin could get any Fuglier and Kishi pulls this


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 6, 2008)

so karin is the new senzu bean?  

lol, sasuke even charged forward like saiyajin like after his recovery


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin may have healed him, but sasuke biting her = instant aids from that slut.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2008)

Woah it wasn't a genjutsu or any bullshit where it didn't actually happen

I have to say I'm impressed


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Did Juugo just fucking punch Hachibi into a wall?

Weren't they weakass before?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 6, 2008)

Sauce is too cocky. He can't do shit without the sharingan.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

He's just gonna get fucked up again, this is inevitable.


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> *wtf is this shit ???*



Is a sad day for Sasuke fanboism...


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

WorstUsernameEver said:


> Taka saves the day.
> 
> 
> What the hell


Team.


Zaru said:


> Gentlemen, we just now have witnessed the first drawn orgasm in Narutoverse.


lol. 


The Major said:


> I don't know whether to applaud or be terrified
> 
> Sasuke is in for a tough fight


Yes. 


Leptirica said:


> So Sasuke is human after all? He can get hurt? I am honestly surprised.
> 
> That's overconfidence for you.


Of course he's human he's not some immortal god.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Karin may have healed him, but sasuke biting her = instant aids from that slut.



HOLY SHIT


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

cloudsymph said:


> suigetsu to the rescue  sasuke looked scared in the pics.


 Sasuke is just surprised.



Reincarnation said:


> oro most likely


 That wouldn't surprise me.



Zaru said:


> Did Juugo just fucking punch Hachibi into a wall?
> 
> Weren't they weakass before?


 Must be the seeing a friend getting hurt adrenaline kicking in - in this case leader or whatever.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> LMAO!!!!! Sasuke was truly WTFPWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUPREME HUMULIATION!
> 
> SASUKE OWNED IN 3 PANELS!!!!



EPIC FUCKIN WIN


----------



## korican04 (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW. Sasuke actually got owned. The hell is going on?


----------



## Aldric (Aug 6, 2008)

Seriously saved by Karin

Saved. By. Karin.

SAVED BY KARIN

A new low has been reached for the Uchiha


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Woah it wasn't a gengutsu or any bullshit where it didn't actually happen
> 
> I have to say I'm impressed



We where to Harsh on Kishi 

All Hail the year of sasuke i say


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR!!



First he's a rapper, now he's a rocker. What's next? Ballad singer?
I mean, Kishi seems to mix a lot of things together with that character.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

Taka being useful? brilliant.

Looks like Sauce was truly fucked up, lol. Damn.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL Suigetsu blocked Hachibi??WTF


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> Is a sad day for Sasuke fanboism...


not really 

if sasuke is having a hard time naruto would be dead already so yeah


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

When Kishi see's what his helpers did to sasuke on his vacation......Shit will hit the fan


----------



## Deadly Monk (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Kishi's point is that without the Sharingan, he's not going to be able to beat someone that strong. I can't believe that wasn't a genjutsu. Thanks Kishi!

And Karin's new ability is going to be very useful in the future. Until she meets Sakura that is...


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

The guy is made of too much win...I can't take this, 8 tails YOU FUCKING ROCK


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh man XD so it was no genjutsu? lol, I can't wait to read the whole thing .

Those scenes of Sasuke biting Karin's leg are so fucked up, though. do not want.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

no matter how the fight goes now, no matter how much Sasuke's MS dominates the Hachibi from now on, it won't erase Sasuke almost getting himself killed. He just got owned by Kakuzu's target if I'm not mistaken. The Kakuzu who got himself killed by Naruto. I think I'm going to enjoy watching narutards laugh at sasuke and make retarded threads on Naruto>Kakuzu>Hachibi>Sasuke for the next two weeks.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Seriously saved by Karin
> 
> Saved. By. Karin.
> 
> ...


  



Sasuke said:


> Taka being useful? brilliant.
> 
> Looks like Sauce was truly fucked up, lol. Damn.


 Everybody on NF is surprised


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

in the last panel Sasuke is up off his ass going straight for the 8 tails who's hiding behind the wall. I must admit i never saw this coming but this is turning out to be a pretty good fight


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Millennium Earl said:


> so karin is the new senzu bean?
> 
> lol, sasuke even charged forward like saiyajin like after his recovery


No, kidding here comes round two. 


Nuzzie said:


> Woah it wasn't a genjutsu or any bullshit where it didn't actually happen
> 
> I have to say I'm impressed


So am I.


Zaru said:


> Did Juugo just fucking punch Hachibi into a wall?
> 
> Weren't they weakass before?


Alone maybe.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Seriously saved by Karin
> 
> Saved. By. Karin.
> 
> ...



 this was only Round 1 Sasuke will get back up and hopefully pwned again


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Movie information and pics with Naruto and Sasuke *together.*



Noooo  pleez dont let it be gay


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Taka being useful? brilliant.



They finally got put to some use. I already had lost hope for them completely, actually. I thought only a team fight could make them shine.

Kishi, for once, delivered.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineDart said:


> When Kishi see's what his helpers did to sasuke on his vacation......Shit will hit the fan



I'm also thinking there is no way in hell Kishi wrote this.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

8 tails should wtfpwn sui and juugo now. To prevent us from missing important parts of the fight. I want to see more blood.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Its proven Sasuke's Taijutsu sucks without Oro's powers and CS.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR!!



TOTALLY DUDE


----------



## icemaster143 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if Cutters and emo vampires will start shipping Sasuke/Karen?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

> This week about Naruto's training.
> Kagebunshin started turning into frog. If Bushin turnes into frog, main body would also turn into frog.
> Movie information and pics with Naruto and Sasuke together.



Well the spoiler text was certainly helpful. 

I have to say that this was really unexpected. I'm kind of disappointed that Karin follows through with the 'female medic-nin' concept. I was hoping more for a Ten-ten type of fighter.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel so much better for Naruto all of the sudden. 

And I must say, risk of AIDS or not, I'm glad it wasn't genjutsu. It would be too much. At least we cam roll eyes at this, and not yawn.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Well looks lkie team taka is getting a lesson learned from TEAM WORK!! lol


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 6, 2008)

oh so i get it, karin performed a fusion ha with the senzu bean while she was on korin's tower.  no wonder.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

The 8-Tails is now my second favorite character after Itachi. I dont care what happens next. He actually put Sasuke down the way I hoped Itachi would have.

Lets see how Sasuke responds.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> this was only Round 1 Sasuke will get back up and hopefully pwned again



When did he pwn the first time?


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

8-Tails went chuck norris on everyone!!!


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

Madara won't be proven wrong though, Sasuke's still going to take  this guy down.

It's just suprising that if not for Taka, he'd be dead, lol.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> no matter how the fight goes now, no matter how much Sasuke's MS dominates the Hachibi from now on, it won't erase Sasuke almost getting himself killed. He just got owned by Kakuzu's target if I'm not mistaken. The Kakuzu who got himself killed by Naruto. I think I'm going to enjoy watching narutards laugh at sasuke and make retarded threads on Naruto>Kakuzu>Hachibi>Sasuke for the next two weeks.



Stop it you're killing me lol


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Team Taka is being Juugoowned


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> no matter how the fight goes now, no matter how much Sasuke's MS dominates the Hachibi from now on, it won't erase Sasuke almost getting himself killed. He just got owned by Kakuzu's target if I'm not mistaken. The Kakuzu who got himself killed by Naruto. I think I'm going to enjoy watching narutards laugh at sasuke and make retarded threads on Naruto>Kakuzu>Hachibi>Sasuke for the next two weeks.


When was that? 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> in the last panel Sasuke is up off his ass going straight for the 8 tails who's hiding behind the wall. I must admit i never saw this coming but this is turning out to be a pretty good fight


Yes, a straight brawl between two strong opponents hell yes.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 6, 2008)

I knew it was not a genjutsu or a kawamiri , Sasuke failed that is. Also 8 - Tails is uber-awesome


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Well the spoiler text was certainly helpful.
> 
> I have to say that this was really unexpected. I'm kind of disappointed that Karin follows through with the 'female medic-nin' concept. I was hoping more for a Ten-ten type of fighter.


 At this point I'd say it's better than nothing.  Also it explains a lot more about Sasuke's reasons for adding such a seemingly useless slut to his team


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> I'm also thinking there is no way in hell Kishi wrote this.



"Hay guys I'm back from vacation, what happened in my manga?"
"Sasuke died and Hachibi is the new main character"
"What the fuck"


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

lol Karrin has a senzu BEAN..........


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> When did he pwn the first time?




Sorry Get back up and Get Pwned again 




Sasuke said:


> Madara won't be proven wrong though, Sasuke's still going to take down this guy.
> 
> It's just suprising that if not for  Taka, he'd be dead, lol.



Only if He is saved by his MS not his actual skill


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> "Hay guys I'm back from vacation, what happened in my manga?"
> "Sasuke died and Hachibi is the new main character"
> "What the fuck"


LOL that would be the best shit ever!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatif, another note: 

その後３ページ程ナルトの修行 
そしたら一回八尾が千鳥食らうけど(全然きいてないけど)岩影に逃げる 
かりんに見つかる 
ウィィィィィ！ 
的な流れです

Just edit it in.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Madara won't be proven wrong though, Sasuke's still going to take  this guy down.
> 
> It's just suprising that if not for Taka, he'd be dead, lol.



Sui, Juugo and Karin all saved his life. 

He was about to get chopped the fuck up until Sui came in to save his ass.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Very bizarre chapter but awesome. This is the way Itachi's fight should be done. I don't have a problem with Sasuke getting his ass kicked.... but the fight against Itachi was dissapointed because Kishimoto had to hype Itachi retroactively to save his reputation.

Hachibi is showing his pwnage directly.

I guess nobody could predict that Sasuke would get fucked up for real. I wasn't surprised by Kishi for a long long time. I'm glad he did... he made this fight even more interesting and made Team Taka useful at last. There was some nice teamwork this chapter.

And yes... Hachibi is a badass friend. XD


----------



## DELAHK (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineDart said:


> I'm throwing a party



I?m joining in.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke actually owes Karin some dick now for this


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

So this is the first time in part 2 that Sasuke will lose a fight. I'm suprised, then again the 8-tails is black so Imo he does deserve to win a fight. Afterall there are no other black nins in this manga.

I do hope Sasuke learns from this fight though, he should've shunshind instead of charging head on like an idiot.

Oh, well, 8-tails looks cool. I think he's now officially my second favorite character, sorry Sandaime.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> no matter how the fight goes now, no matter how much Sasuke's MS dominates the Hachibi from now on, it won't erase Sasuke almost getting himself killed. He just got owned by Kakuzu's target if I'm not mistaken. The Kakuzu who got himself killed by Naruto. I think I'm going to enjoy watching narutards laugh at sasuke and make retarded threads on *Naruto>Kakuzu>Hachibi>Sasuke* for the next two weeks.


are u seriously gonna use this type of logic ???


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

they gone one by one, and all got pwned, including the sauce 



now they will probably finally team up



that fight will be epic, sasuke needs to learn not underestimate his opponents


well done kishi


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I guess nobody could predict that Sasuke would get fucked up for real. I wasn't surprised by Kishi for a long long time. I'm glad he did... he made this fight even more interesting and made Team Taka useful at last. There was some nice teamwork this chapter.
> 
> And yes... Hachibi is a badass friend. XD



I think about 1/2 of the readers expected Hachibi to get owned at some point in the fight, but that's just crazy. Kishi was, as you said, unpredictable for once.

Although let's wait until this is all over, Sasuke hasn't even used his mangekyou yet.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 6, 2008)

Seriously what's great is that now everytime another retard will try to start a thread wanking Sauske saying how much better he is compared to all other characters, you'll just have to type three magic words:

Saved by Karin

And the thread will be killed

Thank you Kishimoto, you've been a great help!


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineDart said:


> LOL that would be the best shit ever!



I knew it this guy is Samual Jackson incarnate BadMother fucker


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> When was that?


We know Kakuzu was still searching for his bijuu, the four tails was captured by Kisame and Naruto was Itachi's target. That leaves only the 8tails for Kakuzu doesn't it? Man this will be really funny.


----------



## drakt (Aug 6, 2008)

hoohooo! this fight might be alright! sasuke looking like a bitch is always fun.

raiton zabuza sword, awesome.
karin deformed bite arms, awesome.
hachibi, awesome.

though the sasuke lovers are gonna start writing essays on why hes suffered from PIS before the chapter is even released.


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 6, 2008)

Did he just eat Karin?


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

I kinda enjoyed seeing those guys save sasukes ass! I didnt know they cared so much


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK..... SASUKE HAS BECOME A VAMPIRE, HE IS SUCKING KARINS BLOOD :AMAZED

I think Karin might have a use after all, her blood can heal people, Sasuke's wounds closed up pretty quickly and bloody hell she just had an orgasm....

anything after this is PNJ



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Holy shit! The 8-Tails is pawning the hell out of Team Hawk!
> The black man is winning. Maybe Kishi is a fan of Obama and believes in change.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 6, 2008)

Unexpected... makes you wonder why he didnt use genjutsu at all. Last chapter he didnt use shunshin either... strange


----------



## Deadly Monk (Aug 6, 2008)

So I wonder if any of Oro's 'genes' are in Karin. That would be hilarious.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sui, Juugo and Karin all saved his life.
> 
> He was about to get chopped the fuck up until Sui came in to save his ass.


akatsuki moves in pairs


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So this is the first time in part 2 that Sasuke will lose a fight.


I think it's a little bit too early to be calling this a loss in a fight. He may have been beaten in that stage of the fight, but I don't think it's over yet.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

This is what happens if you use drugs/seals etc etc for cheap power ups.


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I knew it this guy is Samual Jackson incarnate BadMother fucker


Him getting warned in advance about sasuke

"You have a couple of people heading your way to fight you one of them is an Uchiha"
8Tails-"Does he look like a bitch?"


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So this is the first time in part 2 that Sasuke will lose a fight.



Sasuke won't lose. It's not over yet.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Flaovr of the week Karin, cockmeat sandwhich flavor with a twist.


----------



## Topher (Aug 6, 2008)

WTh with this BS!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> I'm also thinking there is no way in hell Kishi wrote this.


Why?


LiveFire said:


> 8 tails should wtfpwn sui and juugo now. To prevent us from missing important parts of the fight. I want to see more blood.


This isn't Bleach. 


Hiroshi said:


> Well the spoiler text was certainly helpful.
> 
> I have to say that this was really unexpected. I'm kind of disappointed that Karin follows through with the 'female medic-nin' concept. I was hoping more for a Ten-ten type of fighter.


Then she'd just disappear like Ten-ten.


vagnard said:


> Very bizarre chapter but awesome. This is the way Itachi's fight should be done. I don't have a problem with Sasuke getting his ass kicked.... but the fight against Itachi was dissapointed because Kishimoto had to hype Itachi retroactively to save his reputation.
> 
> Hachibi is showing his pwnage directly.
> 
> ...



My sentiments exactly, now I'm sad I have to wait for next week's chapter.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2008)

This week in shounen jump: Teamwork

one approach was saving a certain bloody mess

the other was brutally beating the shit out of the opponent


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Unexpected... makes you wonder why he didnt use genjutsu at all. Last chapter he didnt use shunshin either... strange



I know it is. 

But I'll read this without screaming pnj and just say: perhaps Sasuke was a tad too arrogant.

He shouldn't understimate his opponents.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 6, 2008)

He already lost he was saved by KarpffffHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Only if He is saved by his MS not his actual skill



This is one of the most stupid reasonings I have seen here in this forums.

MS is part of Sasuke's arsenal and therefore part of his actual skill. 

It's not like his sharingan is called John and is an entire different entity. 

When Naruto wins a battle I don't say FRS or Senjutsu won


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 6, 2008)

Which one shocks you more.... Sasuke actually getting hit... or Karin being useful???


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> they gone one by one, and all got pwned, including the sauce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sasuke fighting with a team, wow it's been a while since I've seen that


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 6, 2008)

Deadly Monk said:


> So I wonder if any of Oro's 'genes' are in Karin. That would be hilarious.



That would be amazing.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Unexpected... makes you wonder why he didnt use genjutsu at all. Last chapter he didnt use shunshin either... strange



Because he underestimatedd his oponent


----------



## El Torero (Aug 6, 2008)

''*This week about Naruto's training.*
Kagebunshin started turning into frog. If Bushin turnes into frog, main body would also turn into frog.''

lol, for being this week about Naruto´s training, half of the chapter is Sasuke´s battle


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke was trying to be all badass and got his ass kicked that's basically what happened. He saw what happened to Juugo and Sui but yet he wanted to fight the 8 tails head on 

 Silly Sauce


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Unexpected... makes you wonder why he didnt use genjutsu at all. Last chapter he didnt use shunshin either... strange



enjoy the power of PNJ!! 
It's a discovery for sasuke fans!!


----------



## kurzon (Aug 6, 2008)

So Karin's a healer as well.  How lame.


----------



## Noble Avenger (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn, Sasuke got torn a new one.

Maybe this will teach him to stop playing with his opponents. Did it with Deidara, almost got blown to smitherines. Did it with Orochimaru, almost got taken over. 

Typical Shounen - poor decision making. 


> "Hay guys I'm back from vacation, what happened in my manga?"
> "Sasuke died and Hachibi is the new main character"
> "What the fuck"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Which one shocks you more.... Sasuke actually getting hit... or Karin being useful???



Sasuke sucking on Karin's arm.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> I kinda enjoyed seeing those guys save sasukes ass! I didnt know they cared so much


I called it. 


bearzerger said:


> We know Kakuzu was still searching for his bijuu, the four tails was captured by Kisame and Naruto was Itachi's target. That leaves only the 8tails for Kakuzu doesn't it? Man this will be really funny.



But he went after Kyuubi, which doesn't make sense if Hachibi was his.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

How embarassing getting saved by a slut.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> This is one of the most stupid reasonings I have seen here in this forums.
> 
> MS is part of Sasuke's arsenal and therefore part of his actual skill.
> 
> ...



AS skill i meant he worked to acheive it Sasuke didn't quite different from FRS really Dear


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Hatif, another note:
> 
> その後3ページ程ナルトの修行
> そしたら一回八尾が千鳥食らうけど(全然きいてないけど)岩影に逃げる
> ...


That's what on the pics - no major importance.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

the sauce got stomped


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Which one shocks you more.... Sasuke actually getting hit... or Karin being useful???



The getting hit part actually.


----------



## Solieyu (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke and Suigetsu have caused damage to Zabuza's sword! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

yet another girl medic wannabe


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

@bearzerger   Hahaha  there is no way in hell that Kakuzu would beat the 8-Tails in my view. If he and Hidan were searching for 8-Tails then the only way they could win is if Hidan gets a scratch on the 8-Tails and pawns him with the ritual.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sasuke was trying to be all badass and got his ass kicked that's basically what happened. He saw what happened to Juugo and Sui but yet he wanted to fight the 8 tails head on
> 
> Silly Sauce



And he got his ass kicked before he could even react with a genjutsu, mangekyou or whatever the fuck. What happened to snake summons anyway, it's not like they're useless (blah blah he's not team snake anymore blah blah)


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin is really freaking me out though. I'm seriously scared by her:S.

And what was Sasuke saying to her? Did he promise her sex?!


----------



## son_michael (Aug 6, 2008)

it wasn't genjutsu!!!!!


karin is actually doing something!!!!




ah!!!!!!!!!the world has gone crazy


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Because he underestimatedd his oponent



Or maybe Hachibi is THAT strong.

Every time someone is pwned in the manga people in this forum assume the reason is weakness... and not that the opponent is strong as hell. 

People should be praising Hachibi.. but they just use as excuse to bash Sasuke.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> the sauce got stomped



Round 2 sasuke will redeem himself Sharingan on Chidori flaring


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Why?



Because it's too pwnsome.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> AS skill i meant he worked to acheive it Sasuke didn't quite different from FRS really Dear



Three tomoe-system, and actually working like a freak to be stronger than your brother which consequently was planned to awaken your MS. Sounds like hard work to me.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

kurzon said:


> So Karin's a healer as well.  How lame.



It's better than having only a chakra tracking ability. It looks like Karin is almost the  ideal back-up/support shinobi.


----------



## Arsenal0602 (Aug 6, 2008)

Karen the super blood girl is an odd twist, no idea if I like that or not. I mean wouldn't just normal medical nin be less f'ed up?

"Sauske Suck on this it will make you stronger"-Karen
"Oh hell no I am not falling for that one again after Oro tried it, that jerk off Chris Hansen wouldn't leave me alone for a week"-Sauske


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Very bizarre chapter but awesome. This is the way Itachi's fight should be done. I don't have a problem with Sasuke getting his ass kicked.... but the fight against Itachi was dissapointed because Kishimoto had to hype Itachi retroactively to save his reputation.
> 
> Hachibi is showing his pwnage directly.
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me tons of people Knew sasuke got mangled check the libary threads.

Juugo done something lol.


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 6, 2008)

tbh, sasuke owned or not, i'd have liked it to have been necessary for the 4 to team up to take him down.  

sasuke's cool and all, but why have the rest of the team sitting around idle while sasuke gets all the shine?  this way, they get something to do, and help out before the inevitable happens ---->  sasuke brings out the MS, and owns the 8tails.  this was, and is, obviously inevitable.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

The Major said:


> Sasuke fighting with a team, wow it's been a while since I've seen that


exacly






what i dont understand is, why sasuke is not using his real fighting style



no genjutsu? no shunshin? what happened to him so?


the only reason that i can find is that he underestimated the 8 tails


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Or maybe Hachibi is THAT strong.
> 
> Every time someone is pwned in the manga people in this forum assume the reason is weakness... and not that the opponent is strong as hell.
> 
> People should be praising Hachibi.. but they just use as excuse to bash Sasuke.


Sad isn't it. 


Captain Apoo said:


> Because it's too pwnsome.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Or maybe Hachibi is THAT strong.
> 
> Every time someone is pwned in the manga people in this forum assume the reason is weakness... and not that the opponent is strong as hell.
> 
> People should be praising Hachibi.. but they just use as excuse to bash Sasuke.



Sasuke attacked 8T without hi sharingan and without testing the waters beforehand 

I'm not saying that 8T is  not strong merely Saying sasuke wouldn't have been as badly hurt if he had his head totally in the game


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And he got his ass kicked before he could even react with a genjutsu, mangekyou or whatever the fuck. What happened to snake summons anyway, it's not like they're useless (blah blah he's not team snake anymore blah blah)



Indeed, he didn't even protected himself properly just went in without thinking. With methods like that he deserve to be owned. He has no excuses here; none what so ever. Hopefully it will teach him a fucking lesson.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

So lesse, Taka got: an absolute sharingan haxer, an absolute CS user, any weapon/barier resisted water guy, slut that can both sense chakra and heal...

Nice Kishi


----------



## CyberPunk (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like the Sauce underestimated him. :/

Oh well, Karin revived him and he's going to unleash hell on Hachibi next week.


----------



## Coup (Aug 6, 2008)

What is Sasuke doing to Karin? Ewww...O_O

Aids tbh.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

I found a ray of light in the 8 tails. 


THE MANGA IS NOT COMPLETE SHIT


----------



## Noble Avenger (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Or maybe Hachibi is THAT strong.
> 
> Every time someone is pwned in the manga people in this forum assume the reason is weakness... and not that the opponent is strong as hell.
> 
> People should be praising Hachibi.. but they just use as excuse to bash Sasuke.


In this case, he's right though. Sasuke DID underestimate his opponent. The Hachibi is the 2nd strongest Jinchurriki, which are the most powerful opponents you can find (other than the most elite bloodline users). 

Sasuke not using MS is essentially the same as Naruto fighting against Pein/Madara (whichever one you think is #2) and not using the Senjutsu he's learning about or Kyuubi, and instead using KB + Rasengan (just like all Sasuke used was Chidori = Weapons). And what's wierd is that he was willing to use it on a that fodder Shinobi they encountered before. 

He didn't try genjutsu, he didn't even use Shunshin. That's pretty severe underestimation, trying to overpower a jinchurrikki - the one with the #2 Bijuu at that.


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

DO YOU BELIEVE IN MIRACLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Raiden said:


> It's better than having only a chakra tracking ability. It looks like Karin is almost the  ideal back-up/support shinobi.



Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "Bite Me!' lol


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Indeed, he didn't even protected himself properly just went in without thinking. With methods like that he deserve to be owned. He has no excuses here; none what so ever. Hopefully it will teach him a fucking lesson.



He did a lot better against Itachi and he was in rage and without MS back then, so seriously, what the fuck. Unless kishi wanted Sasuke to get owned for real, one time.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

8 tails pwnd them all WITH UTTER EASE

Even as a team they can't touch him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

huuh the sasukarin fans will like that


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Three tomoe-system, and actually working like a freak to be stronger than your brother which consequently was planned to awaken your MS. Sounds like hard work to me.



Sasuke had no idea of Itachi's plans don't give the runt credit for Itachi the greats hard work


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin is hax.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

Man I was way off. I called it genjutsu the moment I read that last panel but Kishi really threw me for a loop here


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a reminder, a fast paced thread does not give you a reason to spam. We will catch you.


----------



## LucBu (Aug 6, 2008)

Kakashi is better than this....



Isn't that interesting? You have to eat/lick Karin's arm to heal. Amazing. Absoloutly amazing. I wonder what that midomaru character did with Karin. Maybe Oro ordered a full body heal, maybe Midomaru was on the verge of death and important to Orochimaru.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Millennium Earl said:


> tbh, sasuke owned or not, i'd have liked it to have been necessary for the 4 to team up to take him down.
> 
> sasuke's cool and all, but why have the rest of the team sitting around idle while sasuke gets all the shine?  this way, they get something to do, and help out before the inevitable happens ---->  sasuke brings out the MS, and owns the 8tails.  this was, and is, obviously inevitable.


I agree team take down ftw!! But now Sasuke is really going after him this time judging by that saiyanjin like dash.


JeanneUchiha said:


> exacly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's most likely the case.


Reincarnation said:


> sombody photoshop me a vampire sasuke please


Oh boy.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> exacly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know:S. Did he lose his brains? 

Makes me wonder how he would attack Madara if he defeated Hachibi without a problem.

Hachibi is definitily strong, and didn't I tell you: we're in for an epic fight.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Round 2 sasuke will redeem himself Sharingan on Chidori flaring



lol didnt you see chidori dont work & 8 tail can manipulate chakra as well heck I wonder what he is using wind?? He tore through zabuza sword so easy.


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Just a reminder, a fast paced thread does not give you a reason to spam. We will catch you.


Sorry I lost myself in my excitement!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> 8 tails pwnd them all WITH UTTER EASE
> 
> Even as a team they can't touch him.


*he is hiding*


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

it's not the first orgasm, we had hidan before, but probably the first female orgasm...


----------



## iSPEC (Aug 6, 2008)

This chapter is awesome. Sasuke owned in 3 panels running at his opponent like an amateur, he should learn Kage Bunshin (to gauge his opponents strength). The blood sucking on Karin is disgusting, Team Taka should be called Team Freak.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> exacly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sasuke getting hit, isn't all that strange, if what you say is correct, and I think you are - Sasuke underestimated the 8-tails.

Also worth saying is that Sasuke is a quick thinker, and I'm sure he's already figured out how to fight the 8-tails in his current state, not when he goes Hachibi, that's another debate.

I suspect he's going to fight the eight-tails solo, until he starts relying on the bijuu's power, only then will Taka jump in.

Either way, we'll see a team effort


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sasuke will go all out against him now, that fight has the potential to be one of the best of the series \o/


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Sasuke had no idea of Itachi's plans don't give the runt credit for Itachi the greats hard work



Hard work is hard work get over it, Sasuke had to push hiself to that level.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

So the text is fake as it seems...


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

I think akira toriyama just took over kishi's manga


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> But he went after Kyuubi, which doesn't make sense if Hachibi was his.



Well, the assignments weren't set in stone. It didn't really matter which one captured as long as they did capture one. Kakuzu simply saw an opportunity to get Naruto since they were close by so why shouldn't he take it. Sasori had already tried the same.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> AS skill i meant he worked to acheive it Sasuke didn't quite different from FRS really Dear



And who cares about that?. This manga long time ago isn't about hardwork but haxx. I could complain Naruto has depended on Kyuubi chakra to do practically every single thing in the manga... including using his FRS against Kakuzu.

But I don't care because both Naruto and Sasuke have struggle and got their power ups under prices... because while it makes sense who cares?


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2008)

Karins arm is like the tasty walls in Wily Wonka


----------



## j0hnni_ (Aug 6, 2008)

So if KB turns into a frog the original also turns into a frog. That actually doesn't make sence, by what was previously said about the training. If only information/knowledge is passed, and not physical attributes than Naruto would only get the knowledge on how to control natural energy. If the KB turned into a frog than that means he was using to many natural energy, and Naruto would receive that information by despeling the Bunshin.

Unless that when dispelled the remaining chakra of the KB would return to the original (which has never been said, nor denied for that matter) and thus all the natural energy the clone has reunited in his body would be transfered for Naruto as well.


Man, what is that on Karin's arm? It's seems chakra sensing isn't her only special ability... to be expected actually.

Btw, I love the last page! Hachibi makes me laugh my ass off...


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I think once Hachibi goes full bjiuu sui and juugo won't be a problem anymore. I think he will have to injure them pretty badly so he can focus on Sasuke. I don't really like the idea of Sasuke having to have help though.


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 6, 2008)

wow, Sasuke loosk like hes getting fucked up, good thing we can see that sucking on Karin can make you better, she is like gummy beary juice.  

I think this is funny, having the whole team fight the 8 tails, at least Kishi is making him look strong but it would be better if Sasuke was using his MS to make it look like that wasn't even enough, he still needs help.  

Oh yeah, I like how Kishi just included that even the KB would make Naruto turn into clones, cause several of us last ch Naruto was in was wondering why he wouldn't do that....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineDart said:


> I think akira toriyama just took over kishi's manga


Thank god.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2008)

Did Sasuke just get his ass handed to him, I don't believe it.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke never learns, he just got pwnd and is dashing straight at 8 tails again.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol didnt you see chidori dont work & 8 tail can manipulate chakra as well heck I wonder what he is using wind?? He tore through zabuza sword so easy.



I'm taking about his bigger Chidori variation, The 8T is a close range fighter Sasuke can stand back and dismantle him from distance


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

ok im back.it seems that sasuke did get stabbed but saved by habi and karin.
also naruto does KB training hax.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke will go all out against him now, that fight has the potential to be one of the best of the series \o/


 It is going to be good 



Hatifnatten said:


> So the text is fake as it seems...


 Well it doesn't match the pics, and from the looks of things, this chapter only focuses on Sasuke vs 8-tails.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Was the 8-Tails using raiton to power his blade? So his raiton affinity canceled out Sasuke's.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 6, 2008)

So now there will be 103394 threads about Sasuke being saved by Karin. Why is Karin mocked? Because she's "useless".... except that she just performed high level healing


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

The Major said:


> Sasuke getting hit, isn't all that strange, if what you say is correct, and I think you are - Sasuke underestimated the 8-tails.
> 
> Also worth saying is that Sasuke is a quick thinker, and I'm sure he's already figured out how to fight the 8-tails in his current state, not when he goes Hachibi, that's another debate.
> 
> ...


GO team!!!  But now Sasuke is actually taking this seriously so that maybe it.


JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke will go all out against him now, that fight has the potential to be one of the best of the series \o/


I got the popcorn, and playing "Liberate" for this fight.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Zabuza sword just got beat by 8 tails, is this guy the best thing since Kisame or what?!


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I agree team take down ftw!! But now Sasuke is really going after him this time judging by that saiyanjin like dash.



lol, i thought that was mystic gohan there for a second, like a page straight out of dragon ball.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

The Major said:


> Well it doesn't match the pics, and from the looks of things, this chapter only focuses on Sasuke vs 8-tails.



Ironic how the spoiler we talked about was basically the opposite of what happened.

Spoiler: Sasuke owns, Naruto trains
Actual chapter: Sasuke GETS owned, no Naruto


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> ok im back.it seems that sasuke did get stabbed but saved by habi and karin.
> also naruto does KB training hax.



Naruto is mentioned? Anyway I doubt 8 tails will use the same attack again against Sasuke, maybe he will go partial bjiuu form. Tentacles plus his swords will be hard to deal with.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Can somebody check text note origin. Is it the same guy?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> So the text is fake as it seems...


Eh?   The one Moridin posted?  No.  It was from the guy who posted the pictures.

He also gave the note,
文字バレ消しちゃってめんどくさいから半端な画バレしました 

ナルトの修行は文字細かすぎなので省きました
if that helps.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> And who cares about that?. This manga long time ago isn't about hardwork but haxx. I could complain Naruto has depended on Kyuubi chakra to do practically every single thing in the manga... including using his FRS against Kakuzu.
> 
> But I don't care because both Naruto and Sasuke have struggle and got their power ups under prices... because while it makes sense who cares?



I don't really care 

all i meant was, Sasuke throwing Kunai's with deadly precision Skill

Sasuke ninjutsu Skill

Ms Jutsu being used in Battle to great affect SKILL

MS jutsu themselves Not skill


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> So now there will be 103394 threads about Sasuke being saved by Karin. Why is Karin mocked? Because she's "useless".... except that she just performed high level healing


 It's unfortunate, but every chapter brings with it the potential for new ground-breaking levels of idiocy in telegrams.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder what Sasuke will do now? I hope he doesn't charges head on again.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Poor Sasuke, no more CS2  How is he supposed to win now?


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto still could be in the chapter, just because we don't have spoiler pics of him doesn't mean he's not in there. There's still 10+ images left to see in the full chapter. Admittedly that doesn't mean much with Kishi the page waster, but still


----------



## GsG (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol at Sasuke holding back all the time in his fights (except maybe with Itachi... well maybe) and looking like a fool for doing so.

He just needs to end all his fights quickly so he doesn't look weak when fighting.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

wow so no Karin = bye bye Sasuke? 

Now I didnt see that coming Sasuke got wooped and his Sharingan couldn't see the movements, enter phase 2 where Sasuke beats the shit out of Hachibi. 

So Sasuke actually got saved by all 3.....


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I wonder what Sasuke will do now? I hope he doesn't charges head on again.



At least not without his mangekyou sharingan activated and team taka surrounding the enemy


----------



## Tengu (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL Sasuke is really getting his ass kicked.:amazed


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Did hachibi used his bijuu power yet?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> Eh?   The one Moridin posted?  No.  It was from the guy who posted the pictures.
> 
> He also gave the note,
> 文字バレ消しちゃってめんどくさいから半端な画バレしました
> ...


Oh, I see - thanx.
Naruto part was detailed, so he skiped it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Did hachibi used his bijuu power yet?



Not that we know of. And we can't tell from the spoiler pics anyway.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> At least not without his mangekyou sharingan activated and team taka surrounding the enemy


 Now that Taka has shown some usefulness, Kishi might just surprise us with such craziness


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 6, 2008)

If 8 tails pwnd Sasuke this hard just imagine a Naruto with mastered Kyuubi, Senjutsu and his own massive chakra tank.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke should use Amaterasu against Hachibi. It's time for MS because his base skills aren't working for him.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> At least not without his mangekyou sharingan activated and team taka surrounding the enemy


We see him charging head in alone at the end of the chapter.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Thank god.



I just can't wait for the first one to change his hair coulour and throw around an energy beam powerful enough to destroy the world.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Did hachibi used his bijuu power yet?



Well unless he opened the gates i'm guessing yeah he has


----------



## Aldric (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> So now there will be 103394 threads about Sasuke being saved by Karin. Why is Karin mocked? Because she's "useless".... except that she just performed high level healing





Good Karin just stay here, stay still and bleed

Don't do anything else

There you see you can be useful


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> wow so no Karin = bye bye Sasuke?
> 
> Now I didnt see that coming Sasuke got wooped and his Sharingan couldn't see the movements, enter phase 2 where Sasuke beats the shit out of Hachibi.
> 
> So Sasuke actually got saved by all 3.....



it's gotdamn shame that Sasuke actually got pierced by all the swords.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, I didn't see that coming. 

lol. Fail Sasuke.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I think once Hachibi goes full bjiuu sui and juugo won't be a problem anymore. I think he will have to injure them pretty badly so he can focus on Sasuke. I don't really like the idea of Sasuke having to have help though.



Madara's statement that Sasuke was capable of fighting the Eight Tails had me caught between whether or not Sasuke would take on the jinchuuriki alone or if as a team, "Akatsuki" (Hawk) would take on the Eight Tails. What everyone has finally been waiting for has finally happened: Sasuke is in a position where he can't fight alone and needs the backup of his fellow shinobi, or he will die.

Looks like the Eight Tails is far more promising that I thought.


----------



## DivineDart (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> I just can't wait for the first one to change his hair coulour and throw around an energy beam powerful enough to destroy the world.


Nah Akira will just kill off all the characters allow the giant machine to come to life put all the Bijuu into madara then bring in Goku to rape the absolute shit out of it


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> Well, the assignments weren't set in stone. It didn't really matter which one captured as long as they did capture one. Kakuzu simply saw an opportunity to get Naruto since they were close by so why shouldn't he take it. Sasori had already tried the same.


So if the jins were free for all, and there were no direct assignments you can't really call Hachibi Kakuzu's then can you, since it was anyone's game. 


DivineDart said:


> I think akira toriyama just took over kishi's manga


Expecting Sasuke to go Super Saiyan soon then. 


Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> So now there will be 103394 threads about Sasuke being saved by Karin. Why is Karin mocked? Because she's "useless".... except that she just performed high level healing


That's the bad about this chapter the endless ammount of tards/haters who are who are going to make endless stupid threads. 


Millennium Earl said:


> lol, i thought that was mystic gohan there for a second, like a page straight out of dragon ball.


I'm expecting Sasuke to punch him through mountains now.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi's pose at the end is pretty cool. 

He's an entertaining guy, it will be a shame to see him go.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Wow, I didn't see that coming.
> 
> lol. Fail Sasuke.


u guys do know that naruto would have died already right ???


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Suigetsu will hopefully have to go all out. We've seen everything from Sasuke except his MS. All we've seen from sui is sword usage and his turning into water. Please Kishi give him something else


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ironic how the spoiler we talked about was basically the opposite of what happened.
> 
> Spoiler: Sasuke owns, Naruto trains
> Actual chapter: Sasuke GETS owned, no Naruto


 I was looking forward to Pain


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke has yet to use his MS, but 8tails has yet to go all out 8tail mode as well.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

naruto will be this week.at least by the pics guy.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Sasuke should use Amaterasu against Hachibi. It's time for MS because his base skills aren't working for him.



He didn't even use his base skills. He didn't even use shunshin, he didn't even use genjutsu, summoning, strategy etc.

He just attacked the 8-tails like he lost his brains.


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

karin may be like those two heroes characters with super healing. the cheerleader and that samurai from the past, forgot their names. they could also heal with their blood.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

K even though I dont care for Sasuke much (I dont hate him either)  its time to see that MS soon cause this is just sad lol


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 6, 2008)

can any of you guys re-post the fake spoilers? I missed the fun...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sasuke should have attacked the 8 tails with everything that he has

the way that he attacked him last chapter was not like he used to do, thats strange 

get pwned using everything that you have is ok, but get pwned because you underestimated is just poor


bad move sauce u.u

i hope that now he will be more sweet to taka, they just saved his life


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> u guys do know that naruto would have died already right ???



Sasuke would've too if it weren't for karin

infact it would be more dignified to die than be saved by Karin


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Sasuke has yet to use his MS, but 8tails has yet to go all out 8tail mode as well.



Shit that place is going to be nuked.


----------



## Major (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> naruto will be this week.at least by the pics guy.


 So there is some Naruto, he's just not in the pics?


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> u guys do know that naruto would have died already right ???



No shit.


That's why he's training


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol Sasuke without MS is getting..... OWNED?
This is epic.

Hachibi is fucking ownage.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Is 8tails >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi
or is Sasuke a lot weaker than when he fought Itachi?


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> u guys do know that naruto would have died already right ???



Actually Naruto would probably be asking him to train um in the uberness of the 8 tails!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2008)

The Major said:


> So there is some Naruto, he's just not in the pics?



did you not read hafti's post in the spoiler thread translating the relevant bit about what naruto is doing this chapter..?

>____<


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Sasuke has yet to use his MS, but 8tails has yet to go all out 8tail mode as well.


sasuke has yet to use ninjutsu period

...aside from the chidori flow


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke should have attacked the 8 tails with everything that he has
> 
> the way that he attacked him last chapter was not like he used to do, thats strange
> 
> ...



That's Sasuke for you, he never gets the point until he almost dies.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

The Major said:


> So there is some Naruto, he's just not in the pics?


There's note in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

The Major said:


> So there is some Naruto, he's just not in the pics?


There is Naruto in this chapter.



Lezard_Valeth said:


> Is 8tails >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi
> or is Sasuke a lot weaker than when he fought Itachi?


Different circumstances; different outcomes.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoilers be very very very interesting. 


Sasuke has ALWAYS underestimated his opponents, this is nothing new. Having Sharingan - Uchiha doesn't equal instant Pwange. >.>


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Is 8tails >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi
> or is Sasuke a lot weaker than when he fought Itachi?



We don't know but most will probably bring up the fact that Itachi was sick and he let Sasuke win


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

*i posted all 3 posts by the guy who possted those pics:*


----------



## Mia (Aug 6, 2008)

oh what a lovely spoilers 

and wat? more Sasuke and Naruto pics? together?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Is 8tails >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi
> or is Sasuke a lot weaker than when he fought Itachi?


sasuke never underestimated itachi, that is the difference


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

All of Taka lacks experience. If 8 tails is this good in base mode, then bjiuu form is going to be fucking off the wall. There may yet be another VOTE after this fight is over.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> He didn't even use his base skills. He didn't even use shunshin, he didn't even use genjutsu, summoning, strategy etc.
> 
> He just attacked the 8-tails like he lost his brains.



He used Shushin when he jumped to gain momentum and still got owned and saved by Suigetsu


----------



## Hexa (Aug 6, 2008)

All right, I have to go.  Good luck, Hiroshi!

Just to note, if you spam here (and I don't find it funny), I'm going to put you up for a section ban for five days.  Flamebaiting, especially bad flamebaiting, will get you a section ban quicker.


----------



## Mannenutanben (Aug 6, 2008)

Is 8 tails doing what I think he is doing? HE IS BEATING ZABUZASS S SWORDS NOES


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> Actually Naruto would probably be asking him to train um in the uberness of the 8 tails!



The man is win but he can't do miracles.


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Is 8tails >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi
> or is Sasuke a lot weaker than when he fought Itachi?



Itachi would own Hachibi with one gaze. Hachibi would be impressive if managed to force Itachi to use a finger. One Itachi DID use his finger, though, all hope would be lost to Hachibi. 
Hachibi is fuckin epic, but he has nothing on Itachi.

Anyway, I predict that we get nothing on Naruto's training this week. the real chapter seems to be the opposite of the spoiler, so no crow training


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

WorstUsernameEver said:


> We don't know but most will probably bring up the fact that Itachi was sick and he let Sasuke win



Ah that's so true. ^^;


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> u guys do know that naruto would have died already right ???



Naruto would have wisely let a bushin attack for him. 



Aldric said:


> Seriously what's great is that now everytime another retard will try to start a thread wanking Sauske saying how much better he is compared to all other characters, you'll just have to type three magic words:
> 
> Saved by Karin
> 
> ...


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> get pwned using everything that you have is ok, but get pwned because you underestimated is just poor



I don't think he was underestimating him, but MS destroys your sight and he knows it.  Why would he use it from the beginning if there was a chance that he could beat him without it?  Then the 8-tails came on too fast and too strong for him to bring it out.  Overall it would have been better for Sasuke to bring out MS from the beginning, but the only jinchuuriki Sasuke has ever fought before was Naruto, and he wasn't ever this strong.



Nakson said:


> Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?



Because he had already used MS once today and didn't want to use it again unless absolutely necessary?  MS might have been the only way to make him talk, but Sasuke had no idea how strong the 8-tails would be.  Obviously beating Suigetsu and Juugo isn't that impressive.

It seems that it wasn't a genjutsu or substitution.  Excellent


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?



Nak, I was thinking the same.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?



just goes to show you the only character who is truly immune to plot no jutsu is Naruto


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Naruto would have wisely let a bushin attack for him.


a 1 second stall...


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

can someone translate the posts in the spoiler page?


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Is 8tails >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi
> or is Sasuke a lot weaker than when he fought Itachi?



well, Sasuke lost Oro powers, possibly including the snakes and werid crap like spitting yourself up.  But he gained MS so that should make up for it since you could make greater illusions than snake protection.

The only problem is that Sasuke thought he didn't need it probably and just went in to finish the job, since he probably feeling high and mighty.  He just got a reality check that hes not top shit right now and could get owned like the rest of his crew.  He will be more serious though and win, but it should be a good fight.  

It looks like the 8tails is cutting threw zubuza sword, thats fuckin badass.  And the last panel where his hand is up, it looks like Sasuke is running away, lol.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

ZABUZA SWORD WAS BEATEN!!!


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> So if the jins were free for all, and there were no direct assignments you can't really call Hachibi Kakuzu's then can you, since it was anyone's game.


I can and will call the Hachibi Kakuzu's target, because he was. It was just Kakuzu's decision whether he wanted to adhere to Pein's plan or not and he died because he made the wrong one. However I applaud you for trying to win an argument I wasn't even serious about. Didn't you notice I was making a joke when I originally said it?


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?



The occasional hype and you power I power device seen in this genre, yeah makes sense.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?



It does, when you don't want a fucking jinchuuriki get owned by plot hax.
Well sasuke got owned by plot hax now, though.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

omfg.

what a chapter, looks like sasuke owes taka his life. i hope the trash comments on them will start to dwindle a bit more.

and what the hell is up with karins arm? special blood?!?


and finally hachibi doing the devil horns :rofl best part of the manga!!!!!!!!!!!


oh yea and sasuke got owned hard.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 6, 2008)

just read the spoilers. it's not a genjutsu?  team hebi is useful =D and wtf sasuke sucks on karin and she orgasms  i swear that page is hentai doujin level. 

i feel like i am in a genjutsu


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?



No. He didn't even use his shunshin, strategy, genjutsu, ninjutsu,  summons. He used nothing.
He just ran towards hachibi like an idiot>__>.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> That's Sasuke for you, he never gets the point until he almost dies.



he is fucking reckless with his life



i hope that this fight will change something about that


but yay, looks like sasuke will fight the 8 tails like crazy now 

now we will see what he is made of


in his fight against itachi that was kinda strange because itachi was not trying to kill him, sasuke did not even move so much, he had the kirin planned and all, the susanoo was one surprise and no one would do much against that



but now, its not like the 8 tails has one "absolute defense", he will go all out and not fight in "stages", we are in for a epic fight, i think that we will see finally what sasuke can really do


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 6, 2008)

Is that some sexual healing from Karin? And fuck yeah, Hachibi.


----------



## shoop (Aug 6, 2008)

Saved by karin. I lol'd.


----------



## DevilSense (Aug 6, 2008)

son_michael said:


> just goes to show you the only character who is truly immune to plot no jutsu is Naruto



Watcha talkin bout? SasukeDracula bite Karrin and is now FULLY healed!


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> Can someone riddle me this. Sasuke used his MS against a fodder nin to get Hachibi's location, but faces Hachibi and he did not even have his sharingan activated initially, when he decides to activate it, he uses the regular Sharingan...... Does this make any sense?



he just got owned before he could boot his MS, it's not so easy against a high jounin


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> No. He didn't even use his shunshin, strategy, genjutsu, summons. He used nothing.
> He just ran towards hachibi like an idiot>__>.



He used Shushin like he did against Deidara but the Hachibi is a Taijutsu specialist like Gai so Shushin does crapp


----------



## Mia (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin has orgasms by saving ppl's lifes...how cool is that


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

i wonder do the Akasuki Cloak restric movement?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

Just remember... only somebody with sharingan can beat somebody with sharingan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I'm taking about his bigger Chidori variation, The 8T is a close range fighter Sasuke can stand back and dismantle him from distance



How do you work that out??? Since you have no prove that 8t cant fight mid or long range also if he is a squid/octo he should be able to fight long range.

What attacks sasuke got for long range?? Those needles aint gonna work on elites you know & stretching your element longer then your weapon is entry level stuff in element manipulating also 8t can parry it away & cancel its effects oh & no one is scared of gokakuy(sp)

''This is not sasuke's fighting style'' why cause he got pwned denial is strong here.

First except the situation 8t is not deidara completely different fighter this effects & changes fights.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol, Juugo never learns, do you want to get raped again?


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 6, 2008)

Seems like Hebi did something for once

LOL  at sasuke sucking karin arm. she looks like she enjoying it


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> ZABUZA SWORD WAS BEATEN!!!


For the what 4h time.


bearzerger said:


> I can and will call the Hachibi Kakuzu's target, because he was. It was just Kakuzu's decision whether he wanted to adhere to Pein's plan or not and he died because he made the wrong one. However I applaud you for trying to win an argument I wasn't even serious about. Didn't you notice I was making a joke when I originally said it?



I don't know can't really tell the difference of tones through written words on the internet. I still don't know how you came to that conclusion that Hachibi was his target, even if you were joking but whatever no real sense in debating over a dead man.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Hexa said:


> All right, I have to go.  Good luck, Hiroshi!


 



> Just to note, if you spam here (and I don't find it funny), I'm going to put you up for a section ban for five days.  Flamebaiting, especially bad flamebaiting, will get you a section ban quicker.



*Read the above.* From this point on, anything posts that I consider as spam, flamebaiting, agonizing, or off-topic will be deleted and the user will be section banned for 5 days.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> He didn't even use his base skills. He didn't even use shunshin, he didn't even use genjutsu, summoning, strategy etc.
> 
> He just attacked the 8-tails like he lost his brains.



It pleases me greatly.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

I wanna read what the spoiler guy said about it.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I guess Sasuke being a vampire explains the red eyes, superhuman speed, sex appeal,  and eye based hypnosis.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I gues this settle's it in my mind. Hinata and Filler(1010) both must know medic jutsu since that is the basis of all Kunochi.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> a 1 second stall...



and then another clone would have rammed his FRS into the Hachibi. End of the fight. Honestly, the Hachibi is a good match up for Naruto, better than for Sasuke. Apart from MS which is a still unknown quantity, with his chidori being negated the only attack Sasuke has which can blow through the Hachibi's defense is Kirin and that attack requires preptime and is quite unusable in close range combat. Naruto doesn't have to waste a thought on anything elaborate a couple of bunshin to occupy the Hachibi's swords and then smash an FRS into it.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

it seems by the last panel that sasuke ran away right??


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 6, 2008)

So who thinks the 8-tails might bust out his bijuu next chapter?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I don't think he was underestimating him, but MS destroys your sight and he knows it.  Why would he use it from the beginning if there was a chance that he could beat him without it?  Then the 8-tails came on too fast and too strong for him to bring it out.  Overall it would have been better for Sasuke to bring out MS from the beginning, but the only jinchuuriki Sasuke has ever fought before was Naruto, and he wasn't ever this strong.



i am saying that because he is not using shunshin, he is not trying to use genjutsu


he is not even trying to use things like the nagashi, the big chidori sword



sasuke can fight in long range, why jump/run straight to the hachibi knowing that he is strong in close range?


sasuke has stuff to do much more than what he made last chapter, he is underestimating, he talked about check if the hachibi lived up to his hype, etc



now we will see how he will fight without underestimate


i bet that it will make the 8 tails start to use his bijuu


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

oh hell yeah !! IT WASNT A GENJUTSU BITCHES LOL EAT IT SASUKE TARDS HE GOT STABBED FUCK YEAH

karin's arm is some kind of weird vampire life force giver? LOL i guess thats a good "ability"


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

man those are some hardcore spoilers, literally.

im glad sasuke owes taka his life. its so funny that in this chapter the only person to put a dent in hachibi's armour is juugo!!!

go juugo!!!!!!!!!!.


all those other bite marks proves karin has been around.....


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> No. He didn't even use his shunshin, strategy, genjutsu, summons. He used nothing.
> He just ran towards hachibi like an idiot>__>.



I don't think that not using MS from the beginning was necessarily stupid, but I do agree with this.  My first thoughts on seeing Sasuke charge from last chapter was, "What are you doing?!  You're a ninja!  How many times have people yelled at Naruto for charging straight forward!" 

I don't really mind Sasuke getting hurt this chapter because:
1.  Even though I'm a fan, I like seeing him get his ass kicked.
2.  He was fighting like a dumbass.  

If he underestimated him, I don't think that it was by not showing MS right away.  It was by sloppy fighting.  



JeanneUchiha said:


> i am saying that because he is not using shunshin, he is not trying to use genjutsu
> 
> 
> he is not even trying to use things like the nagashi, the big chidori sword
> ...



I thought you were only talking about MS.  Well, this I agree with.

But now the real question is what the hell is Karin doing with her arm?


----------



## Mia (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems by the last panel that sasuke ran away right??



more like rushed to attack 8T again


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems by the last panel that sasuke ran away right??



I think he's charging 8tails, on last panel there is a shodow close to him on upper left


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I gues Apoo's theory about Sasuke getting EMS was correct after all


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems by the last panel that sasuke ran away right??



No, he is charging at the Hachibi.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> Just remember... only somebody with sharingan *can beat Itachi*.



This what Itachi actually said. And I guess he let himself die so in the end no one could kill him.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Well I gues this settle's it in my mind. Hinata and Filler(1010) both must know medic jutsu since that is the basis of all Kunochi.


LoL yeah, unfortunately.

Poor Sasuke, to suck karin's blood is just...eww.

And those marks on her arm...did Oro bite her? If so, then Sasuke biting that arm is even more...eww.

Suigetsu said that she experimented on herself. Makes me wonder what other things she can do >__< ?


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke has gone mental, this be proving Itachi kept him in check.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> oh hell yeah !! IT WASNT A GENJUTSU BITCHES LOL EAT IT SASUKE TARDS HE GOT STABBED FUCK YEAH
> 
> karin's arm is some kind of weird vampire life force giver? LOL i guess thats a good "ability"



Got stabbed and was instantly healed. 

Haters just cant win for losing.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems by the last panel that *sasuke ran away* right??



Don't go there.




Byakuya said:


> i'm sure there are fanfictions about this already


I'm pretty sure there are. 





Yep.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Well I gues this settle's it in my mind. Hinata and Filler(1010) both must know medic jutsu since that is the basis of all Kunochi.



What that was cannon long time ago  lol tsunade always said that she wanted med nins in every squad.Plus ino showed healing abilitys after naruto vs kakuzu fight where you been lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> So who thinks the 8-tails might bust out his bijuu next chapter?


i believe that the fight will happen like that:

- sasuke underestimates the hachibi(i dont know why )
- sasuke gets owned
- sasuke gets saved
- sasuke starts to fight without underestimate
- hachibi finally starts to use the bijuu
- sasuke uses the ms


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin's arm looks weird, but hey at least Sasuke actually got hurt


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> I gues Apoo's theory about Sasuke getting EMS was correct after all



The one that claims he will beaten her and he will then decide to Take Itachi's eyes afterall.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> and then another clone would have rammed his FRS into the Hachibi. End of the fight. Honestly, the Hachibi is a good match up for Naruto, better than for Sasuke. Apart from MS which is a still unknown quantity, with his chidori being negated the only attack Sasuke has which can blow through the Hachibi's defense is Kirin and that attack requires preptime and is quite unusable in close range combat. Naruto doesn't have to waste a thought on anything elaborate a couple of bunshin to occupy the Hachibi's swords and then smash an FRS into it.


 so u hype the hachibi to god level when fighting sasuke but u bring him down to chunin level when making asumptions on how naruto would beat him lol your funny 

..and well MS


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> There are. a lot of them in fact.


i've seen one where he is a vampire hunter after itachi, who is a vampire of course, and gets bitten  of course the next natural course of action is to for them to commit to wild hot smex together 

i'm still in shock with this chapter.  karin panels made me laugh and cry at the same time.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is using Art of run on the wrong direction


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

FUCK YEAH.

Sasuke better win when he is fighting with fucked up wounds.

Hell yeah. Sasuke's tenacity will come out from now on it seems.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin is wtf? Let me guess, when someone dies, she just has to put her blood in their mouths? At least 8-Tails has show Sasuke isn't an invincible golden god.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i believe that the fight will happen like that:
> 
> - sasuke underestimates the hachibi(i dont know why )
> - sasuke gets owned
> ...



sounds possible I guess


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi will get a heart-attack, only way Sasuke can win right now


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> and then another clone would have rammed his FRS into the Hachibi. End of the fight. Honestly, the Hachibi is a good match up for Naruto, better than for Sasuke. Apart from MS which is a still unknown quantity, with his chidori being negated the only attack Sasuke has which can blow through the Hachibi's defense is Kirin and that attack requires preptime and is quite unusable in close range combat. Naruto doesn't have to waste a thought on anything elaborate a couple of bunshin to occupy the Hachibi's swords and then smash an FRS into it.



Nah, Naruto would wind up getting raped even harder the way he is now.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Sasuke is using Art of run on the wrong direction



Thats called the Art of Charge.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

DevilSense said:


> I guess Sasuke  sucks chicks and not dicks after all. Sasuketards u lucked out



i dunno, it doesnt look like sasuke is enjoying it as much as karin is...hehe.


taka is win.


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope Sasuke is running away on the last panel, we know he will not really run away, but that would be awesome for the chapter to end like that.  Then he would really just be regrouping and then coming at the 8 tails again the chapter after, but it would give me a week to make fun of it


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> Hachibi will get a heart-attack, only way Sasuke can win right now


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm guys it does seem like sasuke retreated.you see the black dot behind sasuke?thats the hacibi right?can someone translate what the hachibi says in the last panel?


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems by the last panel that sasuke ran away right??



art of run


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I thought you were only talking about MS.  Well, this I agree with.
> 
> But now the real question is what the hell is Karin doing with her arm?



hehe i see XD

omg...karin already got sucked many times


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Nah, Naruto would wind up getting raped even harder the way he is now.



Not as badily as Suigetsu thought


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope Sasuke won't attack Madara the same way he attacked hachibi >___<.

I wonder what Hachibi is singing in the last panel? And it's time for him to get a name.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

@ Bearzerger. There is no way the current Naruto would beat the Hachi. His IQ would have to be lowered  a few hundred points for that bushin feint + FRS garbage to work.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hehe i see XD
> 
> omg...karin already got sucked many times



wow, Karin has heysuse blood!!!!


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> it seems by the last panel that sasuke ran away right??




I found it odd as well when I first saw the hachibi throwing up the horns and yelling. When looking back it does look like Sasuke and co are retreating which would explain the reaction.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 6, 2008)

Lawlz, it wasn't a genjutsu.
Half of the fuckin forum whinned like bitches about something that didn't come true.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Sasuke is using Art of run on the wrong direction


i swear that i thought the same thing


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Not as badily as Suigetsu thought



true but sasuke still owes him his life....

on top of that maybe people will stop claiming naruto only beats people with help, now that this has happened to sasuke and all. the guy owes taka his life, finally.


unless karin's got h.i.v. then there is a problem.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol, I never expected this. This has been a total beatdown.  Pretty funny.. and now they are possibly running away to regroup.  Kishi has a sense of humor.


----------



## Mia (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hehe i see XD
> 
> omg...karin already got sucked many times



karin can have aids for all we know. if sasuke cant die of swords stabs aids will do the job >.>


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I gues only Bijuu level can beat other Bijuu level people


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm guys it does seem like sasuke retreated.you see the black dot behind sasuke?thats the hacibi right?can someone translate what the hachibi says in the last panel?



...It looks like you're right. Well damn 

I can only assume it isn't a permanent retreat, but the Telegrams are going to be unbearable this week.  

I guess they're going to retreat for now and regroup.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm it seems narutos part is very detailed.also my mistake by hatiff transaltion it seems that sasuke does charge him.or i may be wrong who knows.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm guys it does seem like sasuke retreated.you see the black dot behind sasuke?thats the hacibi right?can someone translate what the hachibi says in the last panel?


He screams Uuu.


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL @ Sasuke fans trying to feel better by bashing Naruto "If it'd been Naruto he'd be dead by now" blahblah xD.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> @ Bearzerger. There is no way the current Naruto would beat the Hachi. His IQ would have to be lowered  a few hundred points for that bushin feint + FRS garbage to work.



If Hacibi gets Beat by Sasuke with these Tactics then he'll fall for a Bushin feint


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

can someone translate what the hachibi is saying in the last pages? we have the chance that taka is really stopping

but i think that kishi would show everyone running, not only sasuke


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lawlz, it wasn't a genjutsu.
> Half of the fuckin forum whinned like bitches about something that didn't come true.



indeed


----------



## smurfette (Aug 6, 2008)

That one panel of Karin (when Sasuke was sucking her arm)...she looks like she's having an orgaism. 

Looks like it's going to be an good chapter.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 6, 2008)

This shit is hilarious

Sasuke bites onto Karin's arm like some wannabe vampire crack addict.
_Naruto_ descends into bad vampire fanfiction territory.

Anne Rice would be proud


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> can someone translate what the hachibi is saying in the last pages? we have the chance that taka is really stopping
> 
> but i think that kishi would show everyone running, not only sasuke


lol they arent running away


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder what jutsu Hachibi used? And why is he hiding in the rocks?


----------



## settings (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn, Yatagarasu spoiler was fake 

But this fight is awesome. Is Sasuke using chidori on Zabuza's sword? He must be happy that he got it back for Suigetsu in previous chapter.

And Karin is the healer in the team... I wonder if her abilities are results of Orochimaru's experiments or not.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

this is sheer pandemonium !!! LOL sasuke has taken a HUGE hit to his rep from this

damn................. sasuke owes his life to karin's sucky sucky arm

LOL. 8-tails gives devil horn fingers at the end too FUCK YEAH


----------



## Random Member (Aug 6, 2008)

Lucky Sasuke....I wouldn't mind tasting some of Karin's arm flesh... 

Glad to see all of Taka doing something in a single chapter though.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

> I doubt that, but hey your opinion



You think Suigetsu is stronger than Naruto 


This spoiler guy sucks skipping Naruto on purpose


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> so u hype the hachibi to god level when fight sasuke but u bring him dow to chunin level when making asumptions on how naruto would beat him lol your funny
> 
> ..and well MS



No, I don't. Just look at the skills we have seen. He's a close range expert Naruto is a close range expert. There's no noticable speed advantage on either side, Naruto has the bigger weapon and apparently the elemental advantage. So why shouldn't he win? Naturally when the Hachibi transforms all bets are off, but as long as he's in his human form Naruto shouldn't have that much trouble. Perhaps it's time you accepted that Sasuke isn't the invincible god you think he is and Naruto is far from as weak as you make him out to be. Naruto is still weaker than Sasuke, but his skills simply fit far better when it comes to defeat the 8tails in his humanoid form.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Poor Karin. She can heal others but she can't heal herself?. XD


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

man you know that blast from juugo that sent hachibi flying.

he has like pipes, on the back of his arms and when he punched he let of this like steam, juugo used a variant on the pistons he used against sasuke back in oro's prison.pek


----------



## Casket (Aug 6, 2008)

smurfette said:


> That one panel of Karin (when Sasuke was sucking her arm)...she looks like she's having an orgaism.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be an good chapter.



That's is what I thought... with the blushing and such. Wtf is with with her arm? CS arm? Orochi arm? is this possibly a bloodline limit....


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> If Hacibi gets Beat by Sasuke with these Tactics then he'll fall for a Bushin feint


sasuke tactics start off as shit but get godlier and godlier as time pasess 

*ie. Dedidar .vs. Sasuke*


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

WTF? Hachibi pwns then uses something then runs? Gay.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

8-tails may be stronger than Naruto right now, but no way he could beat our charming hero with just a straight frontal attack.  Naruto is way too crafty and has KB's.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

mia said:


> coz he knows  rock>uchihas?



Oh dear, now I really fear for Sasuke's life.

Oh, well there's always karin with healing blood.

Still, I want to know hachibi's jutsu.

This seems to be a long chapter btw.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> @ Bearzerger. There is no way the current Naruto would beat the Hachi. His IQ would have to be lowered  a few hundred points for that bushin feint + FRS garbage to work.



 sure there's no way naruto can beat hachibi.

Naruto has bunshins to take hits & gather data he would'nt charge in like a fool despite seeing it fail twice.Sasuke had no startegy/tactics wats so ever naruto always has tactics especially in close combat also naruto would get up from those hits like nothing happend.

Naruto's would'nt lose in a weapons clash don't you know wind is the best weapon for that.

What you gonna do when a bunch of bunshins come around u & all of them can do frs in a few secs & you have no idea where the real one is.What you gone do nothing you gone die, you gone get raped.

Naruto's quite a cheap fighter thats why his bunshin have to pop first time cause if they could take hits like sandaimes you aint gonna be able to win his chakra pool allows him to spam kbs non stop you know its quite sickening & cheap.

1 thing we do know naruto would'nt do head charge after seeing it fail twice lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn, I can't get this part 





> そしたら一回八尾が千鳥食らうけど


 which seems to be important


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Aug 6, 2008)

Ha I guess karin isn't useless after all.....weird way for kishi to make her important to the team


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

I knew it Hachibi is a manipulator of Darkness Shadows


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

So Sasuke gets owned by a new introduced character?This is something new.


----------



## Mia (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Oh dear, now I really fear for Sasuke's life.
> 
> Oh, well there's always karin with healing blood.
> 
> ...



well i guess there's nothing to worry about till the cloak is on 



ShadowReij said:


> So he knows the truth eh.


its just a guess


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> WTF? Hachibi pwns then uses something then runs? Gay.



Kishi doesn't want Sasuke to get total rapeage does he.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

This chapter seems really funny! I loled so much looking at the poor little Sasuke saved by Karin!!!!


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, Sasuke got actually owned then  

and he's trying to attack him again like before? how silly. the only thing that can give him a chance is MS. Otherwise he just isn't good enough for Hachibi.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL If it wasn't for Sui Sasuke would be dead....this kinda restores credibility for team Taka


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

Did Sasuke just bite Karin


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Damn, I can't get this part  which seems to be important



what does it say??


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> You think Suigetsu is stronger than Naruto
> 
> 
> This spoiler guy sucks skipping Naruto on purpose


At current yes, and I'm glad he skipped that part I want a fight. 


Dr.Majestic said:


> man you know that blast from juugo that sent hachibi flying.
> 
> he has like pipes, on the back of his arms and when he punched he let of this like steam, juugo used a variant on the pistons he used against sasuke back in oro's prison.pek



Shocking...First...Bullet!!!!


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin seems to have a vore fetish


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

Thing is though, if Sasuke still had Oro's power/jutsu's, or the cursed seal, he probably could have avoided Hachibi's attack.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi is doin the Ranka pose from Macross Frontier.


----------



## smurfette (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Looks like? She came and hard.



:rofl

:rofl

ok, she came. 

I wanna see more of Sasuke getting pwned and him sucking Karin's arm. 

It's nice to see the rest of Hebi helping out Sasuke. It makes Sasuke more of an averagae shinobi now.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

csipa said:


> LOL If it wasn't for Sui Sasuke would be dead....this kinda restores credibility for team Taka



How so? Sasuke is never going to die (Not forever Of course but we're talking about this fight), we know this much. Suigetsu had to save him, otherwise plot no jutsu time for Sasuke.


----------



## Mia (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Did Sasuke just bite Karin



yes. whats with the  face? he also sucked her blood and she came. take it easy


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

How did Sasuke made it this far against Itachi was a miracale :/


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> At current yes, and I'm glad he skipped that part I want a fight.



Suigetsu has shown nothing that puts him on equal footings with Naruto let alone Stronger 

Face it Sui is Sai's oponent and Naruto is stronger than Sai


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> No, I don't. Just look at the skills we have seen. He's a close range expert Naruto is a close range expert. There's no noticable speed advantage on either side, Naruto has the bigger weapon and apparently the elemental advantage. So why shouldn't he win? Naturally when the Hachibi transforms all bets are off, but as long as he's in his human form Naruto shouldn't have that much trouble. Perhaps it's time you accepted that Sasuke isn't the invincible god you think he is and Naruto is far from as weak as you make him out to be. Naruto is still weaker than Sasuke, but his skills simply fit far better when it comes to defeat the 8tails in his humanoid form.



LOL. So now Naruto is a close range "expert"? That's why he was owned by Kimmimaro who essentially is a less haxxed version of Hachibi?

Sasuke's kick and Zabuza's sword didn't do shit to Hachibi. 

Hachibi is at last as fast as Sasuke who is considerable faster than Naruto. (See Sasuke's introduction again)

There is no way in hell that CURRENT Naruto would have a chance against Hachibi who owned all Team Taka at the same time.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Aug 6, 2008)

This fight looks pretty much like the Naruto Vs Kakuzu fight to me ?

Nice first move
omg got pwned
saved by team
then one hit KO?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> How did Sasuke made it this far against Itachi was a miracale :/



Read Div' Threads Itachi wasn't serious!


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 6, 2008)

mia said:


> well i guess there's nothing to worry about till the cloak is on
> 
> 
> its just a guess



Man loses his shirt as often as Naruto uses KB, it is quite possible he knows.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin likes pain  That sick whore


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

This be Kishi.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

I am so fucking happy it wasn't Genjutsu.

It also seem karin is more useful than we thought


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> How did Sasuke made it this far against Itachi was a miracale :/



I figure he was prepared for that battle.  This one he had no idea what to expect and made all the wrong choices against an incredibly skilled opponent.

That and Itachi was trying to lose.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Aug 6, 2008)

i want to see sasuke go MS now

and i want to see 8-tails get serious, he's still taking this like agame lol


----------



## Thorn (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Hachibi is at last as fast as Sasuke who is considerable faster than Naruto. (See Sasuke's introduction again)
> 
> There is no way in hell that CURRENT Naruto would have a chance against Hachibi who owned all Team Taka at the same time.



Uhh...  Are you serious?  Take note of when Sasuke's introduction was.  Then take note of Naruto's training arc after then.  Again, take note of Naruto's next battle.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> How did Sasuke made it this far against Itachi was a miracale :/



It wasn't a miracle, It was Itachi himself the one who let Sasuke to made it great, Itachi could have defeated Sasuke with one finger...


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Poor Karin. She can heal others but she can't heal herself?. XD



she can, it's called masturbation


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> LOL. So now Naruto is a close range "expert"? That's why he was owned by Kimmimaro who essentially is a less haxxed version of Hachibi?
> 
> Sasuke's kick and Zabuza's sword didn't do shit to Hachibi.
> 
> ...



Err no,post Naruto is much smarter with his KB and Kimmi was way strong for part1,he can just use the same trick with Kakuzu but then he would have to kill Hachibi with FRS which is not an option for Sasuke.And lol Sasuke's speed is Shushin not like Gai's pure Taijutsu from stamina.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> How did Sasuke made it this far against Itachi was a miracale :/



Easy. Hachibi > Base Itachi.

You don't need to be a genius to realize that.


----------



## Mia (Aug 6, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Man loses his shirt as often as Naruto uses KB, it is quite possible he knows.



damn sasuke and his stripping hobby  and i was enjoying that


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> LOL. So now Naruto is a close range "expert"? That's why he was owned by Kimmimaro who essentially is a less haxxed version of Hachibi?
> 
> Sasuke's kick and Zabuza's sword didn't do shit to Hachibi.
> 
> ...



From what we have seen so far, Kage Bunshin and FRS would be a good combo versus Hachibi. It's not about strength, as Hachibi is more powerful, but Naruto with the FRS would be pretty well suited to beating Hachibi.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> LOL. So now Naruto is a close range "expert"? That's why he was owned by Kimmimaro who essentially is a less haxxed version of Hachibi?
> 
> Sasuke's kick and Zabuza's sword didn't do shit to Hachibi.
> 
> ...



Hacibi Speed > Sasuke speed w/o Shunshin

Naruto speed =/> Sasuke's speed w/o Shunshin


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> LOL. So now Naruto is a close range "expert"? That's why he was owned by Kimmimaro who essentially is a less haxxed version of Hachibi?
> 
> Sasuke's kick and Zabuza's sword didn't do shit to Hachibi.
> 
> ...



I am not a Sasuke fan by any stretch of the imagination but I find it funny some people think that the 8-Tails, who is giving Sasuke trouble, would get pawned by Naruto as he is.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Seriously, some of you guys stop the spam. Section bans have and will be given out.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> How so? Sasuke is never going to die (Not forever Of course but we're talking about this fight), we know this much. Suigetsu had to save him, otherwise plot no jutsu time for Sasuke.



That's no excuse....this plot no jutsu stuff is so annoying , if you can say that sasuke got saved by Sui because of plot no jutsu  you can say that about anything in the manga...fact is sui saved sasuke


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Kishi, you sick bastard


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> LOL. So now Naruto is a close range "expert"? That's why he was owned by Kimmimaro who essentially is a less haxxed version of Hachibi?
> 
> Sasuke's kick and Zabuza's sword didn't do shit to Hachibi.
> 
> ...




Nonsense.  Naruto would stand a chance, especially if he went tails.  Naruto, for one, has the stronger biju.  

But overall, he's a better matchup.  Naruto wouldn't get owned so easily by close range fighter in fact. That would be to his advantage.  One FRS would shut 8-tails down for good.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> Seriously, some of you guys stop the spam. Section bans have and will be given out.



Does arguing who's stronger count as Spam?


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> LOL. So now Naruto is a close range "expert"? That's why he was owned by Kimmimaro who essentially is a less haxxed version of Hachibi?
> Sasuke's kick and Zabuza's sword didn't do shit to Hachibi.
> *Hachibi is at last as fast as Sasuke who is considerable faster than Naruto. (See Sasuke's introduction again)*
> There is no way in hell that CURRENT Naruto would have a chance against Hachibi who owned all Team Taka at the same time.




Sasuke's introduction.Before FRS training. We know that chackra can be used to enhance one's performances-Shunshin, Tsunade-so, if the FRS training improved considerably Naruto's chackra control his speed strength and reaction feats get boosted too.


----------



## N120 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> How so? Sasuke is never going to die (Not forever Of course but we're talking about this fight), we know this much. Suigetsu had to save him, otherwise plot no jutsu time for Sasuke.



seigetsu only just managed to hold hachibi back! if you look closely to the 3rd pic, the hachibi was actually slicing through zabuza swords and sasuke had push zabz sword of him, from the pressure.

 so juugo saved both sasuke and seigetsu


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke doesent have the stamina to keep up with Bijuu level people thats why he will need another power boost like CS i gues :/


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Kishi, you sick bastard



what happaned?did you translate that line???


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

only art of run can save sasuke's ass now


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sasuke will need to change clothes AGAIN after this fight


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Does arguing who's stronger count as Spam?


No, but it could count as off-topic or flaming if it gets to that point like I know it can sometimes.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Err no,post Naruto is much smarter with his KB and Kimmi was way strong for part1,he can just use the same trick with Kakuzu but then he would have to kill Hachibi with FRS which is not an option for Sasuke.And lol Sasuke's speed is Shushin not like Gai's pure Taijutsu from stamina.



Uh.

Under that same logic Sasuke could used Chidori variants. 

Hachibi simply didn't gave him time.

And who cares if his speed is shunshin? He still can use it as normal speed like we have seen so far so you are talking out of your ass like always.

Hachibi >>> current Naruto and Base Itachi.


----------



## Bonds (Aug 6, 2008)

Very interesting. And why am I not surprised that Karin has some life saving medical jutsu...


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

csipa said:


> That's no excuse....this plot no jutsu stuff is so annoying , if you can say that sasuke got saved by Sui because of plot no jutsu  you can say that about anything in the manga...fact is sui saved sasuke



Suigetsu had to save Sasuke, we don't want Sasuke using MS so early now do we.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Kishi, you sick bastard



I have a feeling Sasuke promised karin sex, by your words. Or did you mean something else?

Oh, and 8-tails would wtfpwn naruto IMO.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Uh.
> 
> Under that same logic Sasuke could used Chidori variants.
> 
> ...



If base Sasuke was fighting against Kakuzu he would gonna be raped,Naruto was a better opponent for him because of his large stamina and big ass nuke jutsus.What are Sasuke's chidoris gonna do against Bijuu levels?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> what happaned?did you translate that line???


No, I look at the pics, since I was translating stuff all this time, and saw cumming Karin.

What line are you talkning about?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Uh.
> 
> Under that same logic Sasuke could used Chidori variants.
> 
> ...



Base Itachi would have ended this fight already


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont know why but now i like karin alot 


that chapter was a good hype for her, even in the end she is the one to find the hachibi again


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Uh.
> 
> Under that same logic Sasuke could used Chidori variants.
> 
> ...


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hachibi did something (which wasn't effective) so he hides into rocks.
> Karin finds him.
> Uuuu!



LOl, Hachibi is planning to use rocks against Sasuke.  
Sasuke has no chance now.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I am not a Sasuke fan by any stretch of the imagination but I find it funny some people think that the 8-Tails, who is giving Sasuke trouble, would get pawned by Naruto as he is.



"Giving Sasuke trouble?"  That's a nice way of putting it.  

Naruto could fair better against this dude. How could he do worse short of dropping dead just by looking at the 8-tails.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Base Itachi would have ended this fight already



QFT Base Itachi >>>>> base Sasuke by light years


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Hm...I can't decide whether I think Sasuke is charging or running away.  That dot makes it look like he's running away, but the summary says that Karin finds him (which I'm assuming means Hachibi), which is confirmed by the "There!" at the second to the last spoiler page.  

No, now I get it.  Karin is that little dot, not Hachibi.  Sasuke is using the art of charge, not run


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, I look at the pics, since I was translating stuff all this time, and saw cumming Karin.
> 
> What line are you talkning about?



So, Karin really orgasmed? Wow, this manga is really turning ecchi lately:S.


----------



## Sesha (Aug 6, 2008)

8-tails dude owns TEAM HAWK

Karin turns out to be another shitty medic/support-type shinobi

Good times



vagnard said:


> Easy. Hachibi > Base Itachi.
> 
> You don't need to be a genius to realize that.



Exactly.
Dunno why anyone would try to argue against that point. 

It's pretty obvious that the 8-tails jinchuuriki should be a very high, if not even top tier character.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Suigetsu had to save Sasuke, we don't want Sasuke using MS so early now do we.



Yes i understand what you are saying but the fact remains....We consider the Narutoverse as an independent entity (at least i do ) wich means Kishi doesn't exist there....Kishi didn't tell Suigetsu to save Sasuke

I Really understand what you are saying just try to view things from my point of view


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 6, 2008)

N120 said:


> seigetsu only just managed to hold hachibi back! if you look closely to the 3rd pic, the hachibi was actually slicing through zabuza swords and sasuke had push zabz sword of him, from the pressure.
> 
> so juugo saved both sasuke and seigetsu



No, if you look closely 8tails was cutting through Zabuza sword because it's infused with his chakra.  Sasuke lifted his hand and placed it on the sword to put his chakra in it making 8 tails unable to cut through Zabuza, sword.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Base Itachi would have ended this fight already


and still naruto would be *dead*


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like right-tails' blow actually landed on Sasuke and his pals save him.
I seriously didn't expect it to go so...clearly for at least this chapter. No new jutsus etc.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Isn't this obvious?

8-tails is second most powerfullest Bijuu behind Kyuubi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Oh, and 8-tails would wtfpwn naruto IMO.



Yeah, but not in the same fashion. Sasuke's edge in strength over Naruto in no way effects Naruto's chances in defeating the 8-tails. Match ups are important here. 

It looks as if the 8-tails used Raiton conduction to counter Sasuke's Chidori (Raiton) sword, he wouldn't have that luxury against Naruto because of his wind affinity, giving him a cutting edge.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi knows about the rocks beating Uchiha, yea its over.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Base Itachi would have ended this fight already


why exacly?


did you even see enough of the base itachi to say that?


sasuke is not using genjutsu, we dont know if the 8 tails is immune



what we saw from itachi was mainly ms, and we are yet to see sasuke's ms, thats like sasuke still has one totally different fighting style still to pull out on that fight



and he did not even use his normal skills too much, he did underestimate and paid for that


i bet that if sasuke start to use his skills, his jutsus and long/mind range stuff, the hachibi will start to use the bijuu soon


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2008)

Take a bite out of that snickers bar Sasuke.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

So when a character owns Sasuke he gots to be top tier?  Imagine if Sasuke was charging Gai like that who wouldnt be so kind as Hachibi and break 90% of Sasuke's bones


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Ninja Genius said:


> No, if you look closely 8tails was cutting through Zabuza sword because it's infused with his chakra.  Sasuke lifted his hand and placed it on the sword to put his chakra in it making 8 tails unable to cut through Zabuza, sword.



Wow, nice catch! I just saw it.

It's in the third page. So Zabuza's sword is almost cut in half now. Poor Zabuza!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Aug 6, 2008)

Man maybe 8 tails will actually win this fight? wouldnt that be shocking as hell...but still Sasuke will pull out some stuff soon


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So, Karin really orgasmed? Wow, this manga is really turning ecchi lately:S.


Look at her, isn't it obvious 

And when I saw Sasuke's opened wound, I'm not gonna tell what was I thinking of first.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, I look at the pics, since I was translating stuff all this time, and saw cumming Karin.
> 
> What line are you talkning about?



the one you said you couldnt translate.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Suigetsu shouldn't have taken Zabuza's sword.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder who will come to team Taka's rescue :/


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> So when a character owns Sasuke he gots to be top tier?  Imagine if Sasuke was charging Gai like that who wouldnt be so kind as Hachibi and break 90% of Sasuke's bones



Gai turns Sasuke's ribcage into ashes at 300 km/h.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Hacibi Speed > Sasuke speed w/o Shunshin
> 
> Naruto speed =/> Sasuke's speed w/o Shunshin



= or > ? Manga proof please.... Naruto always has needed KB to outsmart the opponent. He doesn't have Sasuke's body speed. 

Even without shunshin Sasuke was reacting faster than Sai and Yamato and was keeping with Itachi's speed.



KyuubiYondaime said:


> Nonsense. Naruto would stand a chance, especially if he went tails. Naruto, for one, has the stronger biju.
> 
> But overall, he's a better matchup. Naruto wouldn't get owned so easily by close range fighter in fact. That would be to his advantage. One FRS would shut 8-tails down for good.



Uh. We are talking about Base Naruto here. All we know that Naruto using 4 tails and above probably could own anyone. 

But Base Naruto hasn't show anything comparable to the taijutsu skills of Sasuke. Don't be ridiculous.

Hachibi owned Suigetsu, Sasuke and Juugo at the same time. He clearly is in another tier in terms of close range combat.



piccun said:


> Sasuke's introduction.Before FRS training. We know that chackra can be used to enhance one's performances-Shunshin, Tsunade-so, if the FRS training improved considerably Naruto's chackra control his speed strength and reaction feats get boosted too.



Proof or manga scan please that showes he became faster after his FRS training?


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> why exacly?
> did you even see enough of the base itachi to say that?
> sasuke is not using genjutsu, we dont know if the 8 tails is immune
> what we saw from itachi was mainly ms, and we are yet to see sasuke's ms, thats like sasuke still has one totally different fighting style still to pull out on that fight
> ...





What skills? he didn't get a chance to use genjutsu o try some long range skill-which aren't his specialty anyway- simply because Hachibi is too strong.


----------



## swim-nin (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin is obviously a masochist. That expression when Sasuke bites her is priceless! Look at all of the bite marks on her arm! I wonder if they're self-inflicted or if she's been healing other people as well. Just how many guys has she been with?! Her ability seems quite powerful considering how Sasuke was back on his feet in minutes. I assume this was the result of Oro's experimentations, but I wonder, if he knew of these healing powers why did he not use them on Kimimaro...? This girl has suddenly become a lot more interesting.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm wondering how many of those bite marks belong to Orochimaru.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> and still naruto would be *dead*



No his clone's would have been destroyed and he would be aware of the Hacibi strengths and he would plan accordingly


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto approaching the sage training in the same aspect that he approached his last training. Not really anything suprising, though I wanted him to train in a slightly different way yet still using the buushin. Kishi disappoints me again

The fact that the Hacibi is located by the hound dog Karin. 

Kishi wont stop with the disappointment


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> the one you said you couldnt translate.


Oh, that one - no, sorry 

It's about some action Hachibi did (which wasn't effective)...


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Look at her, isn't it obvious
> 
> And when I saw Sasuke's opened wound, I'm not gonna tell what was I think of first.



I think it was intended like that, it's too suggestive. Dirty Kishi!


----------



## Nuzents (Aug 6, 2008)

What does 8 tails say in the last panel...

seems like it something like

8tails :  I'm the Juggernaut Bitch, I'm gonna rape ya
Sasuke:  NOOOO, not again  *art of run*


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> I wonder who will come to team Taka's rescue :/



Probably Madara, but since this is Sasuke, he'll try and take it alone.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

How many days have passed since Naruto left? Or is it still the same day?

Regarding Karin's healing Sasuke, I guess that was the best way Kishi could explain away Sasuke being able to fight again. Seems cheap though, it's like he's totally healed. I would have liked to see him fight injured.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

What does it mean "Since Naruto's part was very detailed, I skipped it"? Couldn't he simply have said he didn't want to post pics about it because he doesn't like Naruto?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Base Itachi wouldnt have charged into the fight like Sasuke. He would have used genjutsu first or used a Kage-Bushin as a replacement.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL So Sasuke actualy wants to attack Konoha when he knows he is fodder  He will need atleast a couple Bijuus with him to deal with all high jounin level


----------



## Tengu (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke is not using genjutsu, we dont know if the 8 tails is immune



Nobody is immune to genjutsu, not evan Pein.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> How many days have passed since Naruto left? Or is it still the same day?
> 
> Regarding Karin's healing Sasuke, I guess that was the best way Kishi could explain away Sasuke being able to fight again. Seems cheap though, it's like he's totally healed. I would have liked to see him fight injured.



i think its the same day.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> = or > ? Manga proof please.... Naruto always has needed KB to outsmart the opponent. He doesn't have Sasuke's body speed.
> 
> Even without shunshin Sasuke was reacting faster than Sai and Yamato and was keeping with Itachi's speed.



Sasuke was not reacting Faster than Yamato and Sai, Sai was able to catch Sasuke's hand Yamto was easiily able to get between Sasuke and Sakura apart from his Shunshin sasuke's speed ain' that impressive


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi, Itachi doesn't really underestimate his opponents.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Spoiler guy must be a tard not giving us Naruto, what a bitch 


I think at most it will take Naruto two days to get the hang of it, so he can actually start training and getting stronger, anymore and he won't have much time. That is if Kishi sticks to the one week thing.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Spoiler guy must be a tard not giving us Naruto, what a bitch



I second this opinion whole heartedly


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> = or > ? Manga proof please.... Naruto always has needed KB to outsmart the opponent. He doesn't have Sasuke's body speed.
> 
> Even without shunshin Sasuke was reacting faster than Sai and Yamato and was keeping with Itachi's speed.
> 
> ...



No Naruto never complained about Sasuke's speed,we saw Sai stoping Sasuke's attack by a mile.The whole point was that Naruto wasnt on Sasuke's elemental mastery level.Again Shushin is ninjutsu and not real body speed  Naruto's attacks would make a biger effect.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Spoiler guy must be a tard not giving us Naruto, what a bitch



well he did say it was very detailed so he skipped it.at least its confirmed that naruto can use the KB training without yamato.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Base Itachi would have ended this fight already



That's why Itachi needed MS to keep with  Base Sasuke? lol


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That's why Itachi needed MS to keep with  Base Sasuke? lol



Supply me with the manga scan which states that the MS increases the Base sharingan abilities please?


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Aug 6, 2008)

i'm just baffled that sasuke actually got stabbed...


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That's why Itachi needed MS to keep with  Base Sasuke? lol



Shit. Itachi's seal speed was so fast Sasuke didn't notice, Itachi wasn't trying as we already know. At best their speed is equal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> What skills? he didn't get a chance to use genjutsu o try some long range skill-which aren't his specialty anyway- simply because Hachibi is too strong.


what about the chidori nagashi? or the big chidori sword? 


sasuke is not even using shunshin, or trying to use genjutsu



what happened here was simple, sasuke charged the 8 tails straight, without even activate his sharingan, he got hit and activated that, and used the chidori, again running straight to him


sasuke probably never thought that the 8 tails would be able to do the same thing as him, so he thought that he would cut his sword



sasuke did not do much, he can do much more than that without his ms

that is why i said that he is underestimating :3



probably next week he will fight taking care and the fight will change, probably it will end with the 8 tails using his bijuu in the end, against genjutsu or to heal wounds


so when the 8 tails starts to use the bijuu, sasuke will need to use the ms


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That's why Itachi needed MS to keep with  Base Sasuke? lol



wasn't it CS sauce?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 6, 2008)

YAY what appear to be legit spoilers are out sweet and it looks like sasuke really was injured...
I just know someone's gonna shout that its all a long over elaborate genjutsu so my response is STFU noob sasuke got injured live with it


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> well he did say it was very detailed so he skipped it.at least its confirmed that naruto can use the KB training without yamato.



I wont be surprised if they use the key to completely seal the Kyuubi chakra for the training.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That's why Itachi needed MS to keep with  Base Sasuke? lol



Or so you thought until we find out about Itachi having one foot in the grave before the fight and yet still throwing the fight to make sure Sasuke lives.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

I think it's kinda funny that eventhough Sauce is stabbed with 6 swords, he can still use chidori flow on Zabuza's sword. 

The last page shows that he's stopped understimating hachibi imo, thank goodness.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 6, 2008)

So, Sasuke is actually eating Karin to heal his wounds? WTF!


----------



## Purble Place (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That's why Itachi needed MS to keep with  Base Sasuke? lol



I've gotta agree with you there. Itachi was very strong, but people tend to overrate him a bit too much nowadays.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet 8 tails will slightly outdo Sasuke in everything but a couple of things. It will end up with bjiuu form vs MS, which is retarded because we know MS xan control Kyuubi, so it's most certainly be able to control a lesser bjiuu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL Itachi was playing with Sasuke heck Sasuke even needed the CS to match his chakra and create an equal strong katon.And mind you this was a 50% Itachi,so healthy Itachi > CS Sasuke, healthy Itachi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> base Sasuke.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That's why Itachi needed MS to keep with  Base Sasuke? lol



Itachi was mostly blind from MS. He would have been better off without it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Nobody is immune to genjutsu, not evan Pein.


i am talking about the sharingan gen 


but well, sasuke did not use that, we dont if he will use, but i am sure that the 8 tails will at least use something to get out of that


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I think it's kinda funny that eventhough Sauce is stabbed with 6 swords, he can still use chidori flow on Zabuza's sword.
> 
> The last page shows that he's stopped understimating hachibi imo, thank goodness.



after healing from karin he was able


----------



## MisterQ (Aug 6, 2008)

And don't forget that Itachi was not only already dying but had also given away some as yet unknown chunk of his power to Naruto.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatif, the line you didn't translate means "Hachibi takes a Chidori (but he isn't hurt at all)"


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2008)

I was seriously expecting genjutsu (weren't we all D so props to Kishi, this fight is actually interesting now.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Hatif, the line you didn't translate means "Hachibi was hit by Chidori (but he wasn't hurt at all)"



Okay, wtf?


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> = or > ? Manga proof please.... Naruto always has needed KB to outsmart the opponent. He doesn't have Sasuke's body speed.
> Even without shunshin Sasuke was reacting faster than Sai and Yamato and was keeping with Itachi's speed.
> Uh. We are talking about Base Naruto here. All we know that Naruto using 4 tails and above probably could own anyone.
> But Base Naruto hasn't show anything comparable to the taijutsu skills of Sasuke. Don't be ridiculous.
> ...



LIke Yamato and Kakashi both agreeing that Naruto had become stronger than before-overall strength-? like him showing his improved skills against Kabuto? like how Naruto could match Kakuzu'z speed, while it was too much for Kakashi? Others already pointed out that both Sai and Yamato could react to Sasuke's speed, and the onyl one surprised was Sakura. What proof do _you_ have to say that Sasuke is much faster than Naruto? 

_Shunshin is a Ninjutsu, and chackra can be used to enhance one's physical feats. A better control can boost both speed and strength. _
Do you think this isn't true? I'd like to know why.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

so the hachibi was hit by chidori but he wasnt affected???he is haxed.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Hatif, the line you didn't translate means "Hachibi takes a Chidori (but he isn't hurt at all)"



I wonder why Hatif skipped that part


----------



## N120 (Aug 6, 2008)

so if karin wasnt there, do you think he would've sucked on juugo (the source of the power)


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> LIke Yamato and Kakashi both agreeing that Naruto had become stronger than before-overall strength-? like him showing his improved skills against Kabuto? like how Naruto could match Kakuzu'z speed, while it was too much for Kakashi? Others already pointed out that both Sai and Yamato could react to Sasuke's speed, and the onyl one surprised was Sakura. What proof do _you_ have to say that Sasuke is much faster than Naruto?
> 
> _Shunshin is a Ninjutsu, and chackra can be used to enhance one's physical feats. A better control can boost both speed and strength. _
> Do you think this isn't true? I'd like to know why.



You got it wrong Shushin increases movement speed,strength/body speed come from stamina.Ninjutsu uses chakra,Taijutsu stamina


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Hatif, the line you didn't translate means "Hachibi takes a Chidori (but he isn't hurt at all)"


Ohhh, thanks a lot.

Stupid me, I could just guessed since chidori was mentioned 

I'll post that line then.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi is really strong. I wonder how he blocked chidori? Maybe he has tough skin?


----------



## Nodonn (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin does something?

Fake spoiler


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

@N120
If he did, it would just fuel more Sasuke  = Gay.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Hachibi is Gai disguised. There can't be any other explanation for this massive Uchiha pwning abilities.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Sasuke was not reacting Faster than Yamato and Sai, Sai was able to catch Sasuke's hand Yamto was easiily able to get between Sasuke and Sakura apart from his Shunshin sasuke's speed ain' that impressive





Was Sasuke attacking Sai?

According to your logic both Suigetsu and Juugo are faster than  Hachibi because they saved Sasuke this chapter. 

Sasuke in his bed could react before Sai could even attack. 

And he pwned Yamato forcing him to rely in his  kunai didn't give him time to  use Mokuton. 



wiesmann said:


> No Naruto never complained about Sasuke's speed,we saw Sai stoping Sasuke's attack by a mile.The whole point was that Naruto wasnt on Sasuke's elemental mastery level.Again Shushin is ninjutsu and not real body speed  Naruto's attacks would make a biger effect



Naruto  never  complained because he barely could react when Sasuke was next to him and he was unable  to  do anything. 

Several  people  in  timeskip have called Sasuke fast. 

Nobody has called Base Naruto  fast in  part 2.... ever Don't be a tard.

It's so hard  to admit that Hachibi and Sasuke are way  beyond than Naruto at this moment?

Why you believe Naruto  is training in senjutsu? Because he is on Sasuke's  level right now?

Naruto and Sasuke fight will be as close as  before... and  only AFTER Naruto's senjutsu training.  

Naruto himself admitted  he was weaker than Sasuke even without looking his MS or CS2 or his chidori variants except Chidori Nagashi.  

Therefore  Base Sasuke  >> him



-Maya- said:


> Supply me with the manga scan which states that the MS increases the Base sharingan abilities please?



Why you put words in my mouth?. I never said MS increased Base Sharingan  abilities. But  he used  Tsukiyomi first than  Sasuke do anything.  Itachi never showed nothing in his base form capable to compete with Sasuke's mastery in weapons and Chidori  variants.

Base Sasuke includes Kirin.... and without Susano Itachi is royally fuck up against  it.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ohhh, thanks a lot.
> 
> Stupid me, I could just guessed since chidori was mentioned
> 
> I'll post that line then.



i already posted


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

lol. Sasuke.

In the face of the Hachibi Chidori=Shit.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Nobody is immune to genjutsu, not evan Pein.



Kabuto is immune to genjutsu.

Link removed


----------



## McLovin (Aug 6, 2008)

So Karin went from a GPS with a vagina to a human senzu bean?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

It should be pretty obvious Hachibi either has raiton as well or fuuton to stop chidori  His is just greater than Sasuke's.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Hachibi is really strong. I wonder how he blocked chidori? Maybe he has tough skin?



Chidori is just electricity,hell ive seen people geting owned by real lightning which is like Kirin


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

i wonder if kishi will do the things like that...



next chapter sasuke starts to fight serious, the hachibi and him will fight alot and it will end with the hachibi starting to use the bijuu


i wonder if it will be like naruto, per tails, so like HJ0, HJ1, etc etc


so sasuke will start to get owned hard, even using all his powers, but not the ms



so when he finally decides to use that, he will simply make the hachibi chakra disappear or start to control that, or even make something like madara did with the 3 tails, 1 hit KO


that would show that sasuke did not defeat the 8 tails because of his skill, but actually one adv that the ms has over the bijuus

and would explain why madara had so much certain that sasuke would win


and still open alot of discussion to the next naruto x sasuke fight


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke: "I'll handle this".

But seriously, nobody has the right to even say Hachibi is fodder or weak anymore. He is taking attacks like they are nothng and he beat down team taka, and now the most unexpected and important member, Sasuke. Even if Taka owns him in the end, he is still one of the strongest shinobi we have seen so far.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

"Eights: 弱いくせにめんどくせ♪遊びは終わり、帰って水割り、イェー♪ - This weaklings nothing but a pain in the bum, gonna end this game and go get me some rum, oh yeah (Trust me, the Japanese is also about as corny)"

Fucking hell I love the Hachibi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Was Sasuke attacking Sai?
> 
> According to your logic both Suigetsu and Juugo are faster than  Hachibi because they saved Sasuke this chapter.
> 
> ...



No you are a tard Naruto managed to surprise Orobuto who got the combine strength of him with Oro's body  Naruto never had killing intent with Sasuke  Sasuke's attack speed is like Kakashis and his Shushin is just movement speed,great.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

If Juugo is wasn't such shit and had a sword and experience, he and 8 tails could fight really well. Their roughly the same size.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

McLovin said:


> So Karin went from a GPS with a vagina to a human senzu bean?



No, she stil is that +  Senzu bean.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

See, this is a lesson, Sasuke: Don't mess with black rappers.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:
			
		

> like how Naruto could match Kakuzu'z speed, while it was too much for Kakashi?



Kakuzu's tentacle speed was too much for either of them. But Naruto was just able to get around it with kage bunshins. 

I believe Naruto might have gotten a little faster, but it's really just speculation.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

Lulz, this is just too much. The Sauce actually got pwned, Suigetsu needs a new sword, & Juugo can pack one helluva punch. Oh, & Karin is a freak. 

& to Jeanne. 

Just to play the devil's advocate for the sake of debating, what exactly is the Sauce going to do that'll make Hachibi use his bijuu _before_ he uses his MS ? 

Chidori ? Not effective.
Taijutsu ? Not effective.
Genjutsu ? Yet to be seen, but I doubt one genjutsu would make Hachibi go bijuu when he isn't even serious yet.

What else does the Sauce really have that's going to be effective besides his MS right now ?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2008)

The eighth sword, are we going to see some censored stuff next week? Considering this week's content, I won't be very surprised.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Chidori is just electricity,hell ive seen people geting owned by real lightning which is like Kirin


Nope it been stated that Chidori can penetrate almost anything


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> You got it wrong Shushin increases movement speed,strength/body speed come from stamina.Ninjutsu uses chakra,Taijutsu stamina



I guess you've missed the parts where Tsunade and Sakura greatly increase their strength with perfect chackra control, where Fukusaku, Jirayia, Chouji, Jiroubo, enhance their strength with chackra; or where chackra is use to enhance one's senses-Kiba, Kakashi. 


Having a better control means you have a better coordination between body movement and chackra flow. Which means you can use chackra more effectively to increase your movement speed during a fight, or increase your strength.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Juugo smash, friend!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> I guess you've missed the parts where Tsunade and Sakura greatly increase their strength with perfect chackra control, where Fukusaku, Jirayia, Chouji, Jiroubo, enhance their strength with chackra; or where chackra is use to enhance one's senses-Kiba, Kakashi.
> 
> 
> Having a better control means you have a better coordination between body movement and chackra flow. Which means you can use chackra more effectively to increase your movement speed during a fight, or increase your strength.



Tsunade usess chakra in the point of impact  Her lifting strength is converting chakra to stamina.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

so since chidori attacks has no affect on him nor physical attacks.maybe he should use genjutsu or MS .or else he is in big trouble.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Lulz, this is just too much. The Sauce actually got pwned, Suigetsu needs a new sword, & Juugo can pack one helluva punch. Oh, & Karin is a freak.
> 
> & to Jeanne.
> 
> ...



If Sasuke still had the CS and Oro powers he would be doing so much better than he is now, though.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> LIke Yamato and Kakashi both agreeing that Naruto had become stronger than before-overall strength-? like him showing his improved skills against Kabuto? like how Naruto could match Kakuzu'z speed, while it was too much for Kakashi? Others already pointed out that both Sai and Yamato could react to Sasuke's speed, and the onyl one surprised was Sakura. What proof do _you_ have to say that Sasuke is much faster than Naruto?
> 
> _Shunshin is a Ninjutsu, and chackra can be used to enhance one's physical feats. A better control can boost both speed and strength. _
> Do you think this isn't true? I'd like to know why.



1- Naruto became stronger thanks to FRS. It was never stated he became stronger than him overall or he became faster. 

2-What improved skills?. Kabuto himself admitted in part 1 he sucked at taijutsu and Databook stats support that.

3-Naruto didn't use speed to keep up with Kakuzu.  The first time he was owned he had to be saved by Yamato and Kakashi just like Team Taka saved Sasuke this chapter. The second time  he outsmarted a 2 hearts Kakuzu with KB feint. 

4-Both Sakura and Yamato commented about Sasuke's speed. Re-read the chapter gain.  

5-Sai didn't reacted to Sasuke's speed. He just stopped a close range attack directed to another guy. Yamato  just put between him and Sakura and was owned. He didn't even  have time to use Mokuton. 

Who said Shunshin isn't ninjutsu?. I'm talking Post-Sasuke mastered shunshin. That's why Tobi said "we can't KEEP with THAT LEVEL  of shunshin" implying there are degrees of mastery of the technique. Only Sasuke until the moment has showed capable to  attack using shunshin. He use it like it was regular speed so there is no difference at all in practical terms.


----------



## Rod (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> so the hachibi was hit by chidori but he wasnt affected???he is haxed.



No, he is... win.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> See, this is a lesson, Sasuke: Don't mess with black rappers.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Was Sasuke attacking Sai?
> 
> According to your logic both Suigetsu and Juugo are faster than  Hachibi because they saved Sasuke this chapter.
> 
> ...




Base Sasuke is simply not all that man. He's strong, but you are way overrating Sasuke and underrating Naruto -- as usual.  He doesn't have CS now which augments all of his physical stats.  Without MS he would be overpowered by Naruto IMHO. MS is his trump.. it is what will make him Itachi level I guess.  But his speed would not be the decide factor in a fight with Naruto. Naruto is not a slouch in speed if he can blitz Kakazu and Orochimaru.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke should have stayed with the CS he should know better then to play with the big boys in base form


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Was Sasuke attacking Sai?
> 
> According to your logic both Suigetsu and Juugo are faster than  Hachibi because they saved Sasuke this chapter.
> 
> ...



Yes, but Kirin requires handseals...

...and no one, outside of you and your regime, thinks Sasuke could match Itachi's handseal speed. 

Base Itachi includes undetectable seals, the ability to use multiple techniques simultaneously, exploding bunshins, and a finger genjutsu(Which Sasuke won't defend against so well without his sharingan). 

Not to mention, Kirin will not be as powerful without Itachi's Amaterasu.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess this is it for a week. Next thing - already chapter itself.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> 1- Naruto became stronger thanks to FRS. It was never stated he became stronger than him overall or he became faster.
> 
> 2-What improved skills?. Kabuto himself admitted in part 1 he sucked at taijutsu and Databook stats support that.
> 
> ...



Shushin is ninjutsu OMG  Yes Naruto didnt have killing intent on team 7's reunion,Sasuke's attack was blocked by Sai.Naruto surprised Orobuto who was Oro's body cells in him its like kabuto + Oro.Yes Naruto is fast.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder where it was ever said in the manga that naruto is fast. Who ever called naruto fast in part 2?

If kishi wanted to show us that naruto is fast, why did no character comment on naruto's speed?

Sasuke's speed was commented on for a reason. It was said that Sasuke is fast by multiple characters. Obviously this means that...Sasuke is fast.

*sigh* people will believe what they want.

I'm guessing we'll get the full script tonight? 
I wonder why hachibi went to the rocks though?


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Naruto himself admitted  he was weaker than Sasuke even without looking his MS or CS2 or his chidori variants except Chidori Nagashi.
> 
> Therefore  Base Sasuke  >> him



So Naruto saying that Sasuke is stronger than him counts but kakshi saying that Naruto became stronger that him doesn't ? nice logic you got there. 




vagnard said:


> Why you believe Naruto  is training in senjutsu? Because he is on Sasuke's  level right now?



He is training in senjutsu because he isn't on Pein's level.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I wonder where it was ever said in the manga that naruto is fast. Who ever called naruto fast in part 2?
> 
> If kishi wanted to show us that naruto is fast, why did no character comment on naruto's speed?
> 
> ...



Orobuto's surprised face was enough


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Remember talking crow spoiler - this wednesday is rich


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> If Sasuke still had the CS and Oro powers he would be doing so much better than he is now, though.



He doesn't have those powers though, does he ? If the answer is no, then it doesn't really matter what he used to have, because it isn't helping @ all right now in this fight.

So again, as of right now, what does Sasuke have that would make the Hachibi have to even use one or two tails ?

A katon ?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

shintebukuro said:


> Kakuzu's tentacle speed was too much for either of them. But Naruto was just able to get around it with kage bunshins.
> 
> I believe Naruto might have gotten a little faster, but it's really just speculation.



Ok then... lol. It is just speculation that base Sasuke is slow cause he just got blitzed badly by eight tails.

So when Sasuke looks slow, it is just cause his opponent is overpowered. But when Naruto blitzes Akatsuki-level opponents his speed can only be "speculated."  

Haha.. I see what you did thar.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> No you are a tard Naruto managed to surprise Orobuto who got the combine strength of him with Oro's body  Naruto never had killing intent with Sasuke  Sasuke's attack speed is like Kakashis and his Shushin is just movement speed,great.



Lol. You are the tard. 

Show me the page where it's stated that the Orobuto Naruto attacked combined the strength of Kabuto  and  Orochimaru.  

Kabuto himself admitted he couldn't control yet Orochimaru's power... that's why he had to  wait  until he was capable to do it. 

Kabuto = suck as taijutsu 

Kabuto in terms of taijutsu < pre-timeskip Sasuke according to the databook

Therefore Naruto was able to keep with pre-timeskip Sasuke.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, wow, and to think, I thought it was all genjutsu.....I wonder why madara guaranteed pein that sasuke would capture 8-tail? unless he knows something that I don't, which usually tends to be the case.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> so since chidori attacks has no affect on him nor physical attacks.maybe he should use genjutsu or MS .or else he is in big trouble.



Well that's what msot people were assuming. To actually see that all his attacks were ineffective and he HAS to rely on his doujutsu now is a surprise.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

So i guess Suigetsu is gonna get a new sword? 

From a certain blue guy perhaps?


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> He doesn't have those powers though, does he ? If the answer is no, then it doesn't really matter what he used to have, because it isn't helping @ all right now in this fight.
> 
> So again, as of right now, what does Sasuke have that would make the Hachibi have to even use one or two tails ?
> 
> A katon ?



Which is why I said "If he still had".

I was only commenting.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke was really wounded and it wasn't some cheap genjutsu trick.

Juugo and Suigetsu get payback for previous humiliation.

Karin's special ability.

Taka's Teamwork.

Kishi does it rite this time.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> lol, wow, and to think, I thought it was all genjutsu.....I wonder why madara guaranteed pein that sasuke would capture 8-tail? unless he knows something that I don't, which usually tends to be the case.



Who knows with Madara. We'll see. I wonder if Madara is watching the fight?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So i guess Suigetsu is gonna get a new sword?
> 
> From a certain blue guy perhaps?



What?  Not anytime soon. Genjutsu, or at least MS genjutsu might work on Hachibi, since he looks like a close range fighter and relies on strength.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Woah, for a second there i thought sasuke was actually gonna have some scars on his pretty little body. Lol this chapter is too much, I vote for hachibi being a main character. He needs to kill Karin so sasuke cant heal anymore.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Lol. You are the tard.
> 
> Show me the page where it's stated that the Orobuto Naruto attacked combined the strength of Kabuto  and  Orochimaru.
> 
> ...



You tend to make solid arguments, but please tell me you are not serious in using the databook for evidence. If so, Haku moves at the speed of light. .


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Btw, Sasuke used chidori in the 4th page. It's most likely nagashi as you can see. Everyone is flying in the air. But it didn't work on hachibi.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't see how sui and juugo got back at 8 tails, there attacks didn't do shit since he's throwing up signs


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Who knows with Madara. We'll see. I wonder if Madara is watching the fight?



He doesn't need to, his plant camcorder Zetsu will likely be hiding in a stone or something.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> What?  Not anytime soon. Genjutsu, or at least MS genjutsu might work on Hachibi, since he looks like a close range fighter and relies on strength.



Sadly, he is. This is all foreshadowing 

Also finally, Taka is proven to be *not filler*. 
Fucking awesome


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, crap...

That wasn't a genjutsu?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sadly, he is. This is all foreshadowing
> 
> Also finally, Taka is proven to be *not filler*.
> Fucking awesome



Their attacks didn't do shit against Hachibi  And they got hit by sasuke's chidori from the looks of the pics


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Lol. You are the tard.
> 
> Show me the page where it's stated that the Orobuto Naruto attacked combined the strength of Kabuto  and  Orochimaru.
> 
> ...



Dude. How can you say Kabuto sucks at taijutsu with Orochimaru-infusion when he was Kakashi level in Part 1?  That means he probably around Kage level in part 2.  

Pre-timeskip Sasuke was easily speed blitzed by Naruto until he dropped third tomoe.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Shushin is ninjutsu OMG  Yes Naruto didnt have killing intent on team 7's reunion,Sasuke's attack was blocked by Sai.Naruto surprised Orobuto who was Oro's body cells in him its *like kabuto + Oro*.Yes Naruto is fast.


that was never stated plus the transformatin was not compleated.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> He doesn't need to, his plant camcorder Zetsu will likely be hiding in a stone or something.



Makes me wonder if Zetsu has nothing better to do with his spare time. He's always spying on someone.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Which is why I said "If he still had".
> 
> I was only commenting.



Oh, my bad then, I thought you were about to go on a big "if he still had" rampage. :rofl


----------



## N120 (Aug 6, 2008)

last chapter taka got smacked up, and today people are saying taka is not fodder only coz they managed to slow down hachibi?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Did Sasuke lose his mind, charging in like that?!?!

This is a sad, sad, day.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Wait, so Hachibi is into rock now?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oh, crap...
> 
> That wasn't a genjutsu?



Nope Sasuke did the most un-Itachi like thing he could ever do which is underestimate his opponent.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Taka is still filler. >.>


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Makes me wonder if Zetsu has nothing better to do with his spare time. He's always spying on someone.



He doesn't get any salary and can't really use money in the normal people's world anyway, considering his looks (unless he henges )
So why would he have anything else to do? He's madara's bitch, literally.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if them all charging at him with sasuke channeling chidori through the ground, sui hitting it with water, and juugo trying for smash with his arm would work?

Either he would get fryed from the water and electricity mixing or get smashed.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

And Sasuke couldnt do a Kawarimi?

Its weird how ninja's "forget" the most basic tactics at Kishi's whims


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

So Sasuke indeed got pwned?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> & to Jeanne.
> 
> Just to play the devil's advocate for the sake of debating, what exactly is the Sauce going to do that'll make Hachibi use his bijuu _before_ he uses his MS ?
> 
> ...



since the chidori is not effective against him, at least by the translation(i wonder if its because of the bijuu healing thing)

sasuke cannot fight taijutsu, since it was already proven not effective

but genjutsu is another thing, if sasuke start to appeal to genjutsu and the hachibi does not show any defense to that, imo genjutsu is important

what exacly the hachibi will do if he is like naruto when it comes to genjutsu, without his bijuu?

that is why i think that sasuke will use something that will make the hachibi use the bijuu, and it can be two things:


we dont know if sasuke has more than one attack of the same style of the kirin, if sasuke make one attack like one weak kirin, for example, to try to knock the 8 tails out, what the 8 tails will do? probably he will need to use the bijuu, because he will not be able to avoid that, perhaps he will need the bijuu chakra like shield


and genjutsu, if sasuke can use genjutsu against him (since looks like kishi is holding genjutsu back, so probably it will be the point to make the 8 tails use the bijuu), it will be a problem to the hachibi, because genjutsu is one thing that can define one fight, so he would perhaps use the bijuu chakra to make him immune someway to genjutsu



see?


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, Kishi is kinda getting, errmm... kinky...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Makes me wonder if Zetsu has nothing better to do with his spare time. He's always spying on someone.


What else can spy do in his spare time?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Their attacks didn't do shit against Hachibi  And they got hit by sasuke's chidori from the looks of the pics



Hachibi hiding in the rocks.

Reason? The motherfucking Juugo smash.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if Karin can fight using her other bodily fluids

Ultra high pressured snot streams coming out of her nose

She covers her body with her vaginal secretion and all attacks slide off her like Alvida in One Piece


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Uh.
> 
> Under that same logic Sasuke could used Chidori variants.
> *Hachibi simply didn't gave him time.*
> ...



since when had sasuke really needed time. the guy is a fucking speed demon. hachibi was just fucking unpredictable with his weird style of fighting with 8 swords all at once....in addition to the fact that he is that good enough to take on sasuke and crew.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> And Sasuke couldnt do a Kawarimi?
> 
> Its weird how ninja's "forget" the most basic tactics at Kishi's whims



Seems like 8-tails was too fast so Sasuke couldn't do any kawarimi


----------



## Just Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Sad day for Sasuke fans.  He has to rely on fodder for help.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> Dude. How can you say Kabuto sucks at taijutsu with Orochimaru-infusion when he was Kakashi level in Part 1?  That means he probably around Kage level in part 2.
> 
> Pre-timeskip Sasuke was easily *speed blitzed by Naruto until he dropped third tomoe*.


he was using the ninetails power.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> 1- Naruto became stronger thanks to FRS. It was never stated he became stronger than him overall or he became faster.



this doesn't make any sense and you know it. 
A normal  rasengan would be enough to defeat Kakashi and possibly kill him. The problem is to hit him. Naruto post training can, pre-training couldn't. 
Having a stronger technique that you can't use doesn't make you stronger.



vagnard said:


> 2-What improved skills?. Kabuto himself admitted in part 1 he sucked at taijutsu and Databook stats support that.


And this is irrilevant, because before the training Naruto was weaker than Kabuto in close range combat, while afte was at least on the same level. 




vagnard said:


> 3-Naruto didn't use speed to keep up with Kakuzu.  The first time he was owned he had to be saved by Yamato and Kakashi just like Team Taka saved Sasuke this chapter. The second time  he outsmarted a 2 hearts Kakuzu with KB feint.
> 
> 4-Both Sakura and Yamato commented about Sasuke's speed. Re-read the chapter gain.
> 
> ...



At this point I'm not even sure what we're arguing about. Nobody said that Sasuke isn't fast. But you are highly overestimating him and underestimating Naruto.
If current Naruto would be a match for current Sasuke is debatable, I personally think he isn't, but Naruto is stronger than before and would upput up a better fight than pre-training.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

This is insane.

I am truly disgusted by this development.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> Dude. How can you say Kabuto sucks at taijutsu with Orochimaru-infusion when he was Kakashi level in Part 1?  That means he probably around Kage level in part 2.


That's retarded logic.  Kabuto himself said he sucked at taijutsu, so just because he's stated to be "around Kakashi's level" doesn't mean he has correspondingly matching stats.  There are some things Kakashi's better at than Kabuto, and things Kabuto's better at than Kakashi, it balanced out to make them "around the same level".  The Oro infusion didn't do anything at the point it was introduced, because Kabuto was spending a good deal of effort trying to keep it from consuming him.  He didn't Fuushi Tensei Oro's body like Sasuke did his essence.



> _Pre-timeskip Sasuke was easily speed blitzed by Naruto until he dropped third tomoe._


He was speed-blitzed by *Kyuubi* Naruto, with the Chakra Shroud.  Nowhere _near_ the same thing as "base" Naruto.  And the fact that he was able to deal with the speed after being able to see better (because Naruto didn't start slowing down like Haku did), means he was always fast enough to deal with it...he just couldn't see anything with only two-tomoe.



Zaru said:


> Seems like 8-tails was too fast so Sasuke couldn't do any kawarimi


Sasuke had enough time to show surprise at the cut on his cheek and listen to the Hachibi Jinchuuriki say half of what he copied from Muhammad Ali.  Lesser ninja would have poofed the sword kabob into a log with that amount of time.  Sasuke was able to kuchiyose, genjutsu and reverse kuchiyose in less time than that.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hachibi hiding in the rocks.
> 
> Reason? The motherfucking Juugo smash.



No, it's already been stated he tryed a jutsu and it didn't work, he's bidding his time. Besides it didn't work before so Juugo sucks. I'm more interested in sui's other power besides sword and turning into water.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> And Sasuke couldnt do a Kawarimi?
> 
> Its weird how ninja's "forget" the most basic tactics at Kishi's whims



Yeah, divinstrosity made a thread about this last week. He was actually right.

Next week there's no chapter, too bad...this is one hell of a clifhanger.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Taka is still filler. >.>



lol                no.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is an idiot, he should have used shunshin at the start, then he would have stabbed 8 tails.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

No chapter next week? Fuck 

I wonder if Sasuke knew about Karin's healing abilities? Because I wouldn't bite some nasty skin that looked like that.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hachibi hiding in the rocks.
> 
> Reason? The motherfucking Juugo smash.



lol....Juugo aint a threat to Hachibi, 100% proven. and taka is still filler. Juugo and Sui were recovery time filler for sasuke and karin is the token medical nijutsu filler on every ninja team. if anything, this makes them even more filler. even sasuke seems to think so, he hit his own teamates with a chidori nagashi, lmao


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> lol                no.



well kishi didn't want to develope them so they are still filler, or forced non-filler.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Sasuke is an idiot, he should have used shunshin at the start, then he would have stabbed 8 tails.



Yeah, he should've done that..he always does that.

This is the first time Sasuke is biting karin though. Last time he healed because of the white snakes powers.

So those bitemarks are from...I don't even want to know.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hachibi hiding in the rocks.
> 
> Reason? The motherfucking Juugo smash.



he didnt like the junk talked about him last chapter and got serious 

interesting about hachibi's 8th blade, i guess it makes sense, i was wondering why the 8 tail jin used 7 blades and not 8.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> Base Sasuke is simply not all that man. He's strong, but you are way overrating Sasuke and underrating Naruto -- as usual.  He doesn't have CS now which augments all of his physical stats.  Without MS he would be overpowered by Naruto IMHO. MS is his trump.. it is what will make him Itachi level I guess.  But his speed would not be the decide factor in a fight with Naruto. Naruto is not a slouch in speed if he can blitz Kakazu and Orochimaru.



Base Sasuke is already >>> 90% of the ninjas. That's why he is one of the strongest characters of the series. We haven't even seen MS yet.. but we know what Base Sasuke can do....

and he can destroy a freaking mountain with a lightning bolt. 

Base Sasuke outclassed Team Yamato. 

Naruto himself admitted back in Konoha that Sasuke was TOO STRONG for him. And he say that without knowing about chidori variants, MS or CS2. 

Even without  MS Naruto doesn't have chance against Sasuke. Why do you think Naruto is training in senjutu? Because he is already on the overall level of Base Sasuke? 

Sasuke and Naruto will fight again and it will be close... and that will be AFTER senjutsu training. Therefore current Naruto doesn't have a chance in hell.

That's why NF is so stupid place. If Sasuke gets owned it means "not all man". 

Couldn't mean that Hachibi is strong as hell?. That he is stronger than your average Akatsuki member given who he owned not only Sasuke but the rest of Taka members too?. 



wiesmann said:


> Shushin is ninjutsu OMG Yes Naruto didnt have killing intent on team 7's reunion,Sasuke's attack was blocked by Sai.Naruto surprised Orobuto who was Oro's body cells in him its like kabuto + Oro.Yes Naruto is fast.



Aren't a bit tired  to get owned all the time?
_
Shunshin no Jutsu is a basic D-rank Ninjutsu technique. The ninja will appear and disappear in an instant, allowing them to retreat or attack suddenly. To facilitate the movement the ninja will often use nearby elements such as mist, sand or leaves to mask their appearance or disappearance._

Naruto not having killing intent doesn't change the fact he couldn't react against Naruto and he admitted later Sasuke was TOO STRONG for him even without factoring CS, MS or Chidori variants.  



piccun said:


> So Naruto saying that Sasuke is stronger than him counts but kakshi saying that Naruto became stronger that him doesn't ? nice logic you got there.



What can of logic if that?

Sasuke is way stronger than Kakashi too. So Naruto becoming stronger than Kakashi doesn't change anything.

Kakashi himself admitted he didn't have a chance against Itachi without the rest of team 7 back up and he didn't know about the effects of Amaterasu or Susano. 

Sasuke pushed Itachi to use his 3 MS jutsus. 



piccun said:


> He is training in senjutsu because he isn't on Pein's level.



He is training too to rescue Sasuke. Did you missed when Kakashi stated he was still trying to catch up Sasuke?.

Are you THAT dense?. 

The fact Sasuke will fight Naruto AFTER senjutsu training proves Current Naruto is FAR from Sasuke's level.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Aug 6, 2008)

wow Karin is really *tasty* huh?

*eat* your heart out sakura!


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> lol                no.



Lol                                        yes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Sad day for Sasuke fans.  He has to rely on fodder for help.


that is the price that you pay when you are cocky and underestimate your opponent



if sasuke had at least been careful, he would not defeat the 8 tails in one attack, sure, but he would not get stabbed



at least sasuke learned a good lesson and will fight serious now :B


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> No, it's already been stated he tryed a jutsu and it didn't work, he's bidding his time. Besides it didn't work before so Juugo sucks. I'm more interested in sui's other power besides sword and turning into water.


What other power? Besides the weird muscle burst, I mean.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

This is plot-induced stupidity. 

Sasuke has use his 'flash-step against EVERYONE - but he now convienently forgets it? I don't care if it's not an automatic win...

...it's better than charging straight ahead like an idiot. *Kishimoto NERFED Sasuke JUST like I said.
*


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> That's retarded logic.  Kabuto himself said he sucked at taijutsu, so just because he's stated to be "around Kakashi's level" doesn't mean he has correspondingly matching stats.  There are some things Kakashi's better at than Kabuto, and things Kabuto's better at than Kakashi, it balanced out to make them "around the same level".  The Oro infusion didn't do anything at the point it was introduced, because Kabuto was spending a good deal of effort trying to keep it from consuming him.  He didn't Fuushi Tensei Oro's body like Sasuke did his essence.



True.  But notice I said "orochimaru-infused" Kabuto. 



> He was speed-blitzed by *Kyuubi* Naruto, with the Chakra Shroud.  Nowhere _near_ the same thing as "base" Naruto.



And your point? If Sasuke didn't have sharingan do you think chidori would be any use to him? It wouldn't be. Sasuke's base speed isn't that much greater than Naruto's. This is confirmed by the old databook.


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

OOhhh!!! Sasuke.:rofl
I'm sure Sasuke loved it.
@ Vagnard that was before Naruto started the Fuuton training.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is insane.
> 
> I am truly disgusted by this development.


Sasuke not so hawt no more?


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

well it seems that sasuke acted very narutoish way this chaptercharged ahead without thinking,getting saved by his teammates,similar a bit to the kakuzu fight.
but his chidori attacks are inaffective.his only way is to use either kirin or MS.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Of all people, Sasuke needed to rely on fail Karin for help


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm just saying hopefully he can use suiton jutsu's or something else.

I guess Karin will take an orgasm anyway she can get it. 'bite me sasuke please, i want your touch and it will heal you'


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Naruto himself admitted back in Konoha that Sasuke was TOO STRONG for him. And he say that without knowing about chidori variants, MS or CS2.
> 
> Even without  MS Naruto doesn't have chance against Sasuke. Why do you think Naruto is training in senjutu? Because he is already on the overall level of Base Sasuke?
> 
> ...



LoL No,the whole deal with Naruto's training was to bring him on Sasuke's elemental mastery level.You owned yourself when you pointed that Shushin is ninjutsu and has nothing to do with body speed


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Did Sasuke consider Karin as his backup plan in case he got hurt?

I guess that's why he was so reckless ?


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't wait for the telegrams this friday.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is plot-induced stupidity.
> 
> Sasuke has use his 'flash-step against EVERYONE - but he now convienently forgets it? I don't care if it's not an automatic win...
> 
> ...


Sasuke has always charged straight in like an idiot. He did it against Deidara and he did it against Itachi. Hachibi is just stronger than both.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...it's better than charging straight ahead like an idiot. *Kishimoto NERFED Sasuke JUST like I said.
> *



Saucekay just lost Oro's healing power AND CS2. Do you expect him to have more chakra and power than before now? All that changed is his eye.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Base Sasuke is already >>> 90% of the ninjas. That's why he is one of the strongest characters of the series. We haven't even seen MS yet.. but we know what Base Sasuke can do....
> 
> and he can destroy a freaking mountain with a lightning bolt.
> 
> ...



I thought Madara said Itachi was pushing Sasuke? 

You're one hell of a guy, vagnard. Sometimes, I wonder what manga you're reading. Itachi could have killed Sasuke, but nerfed his own techniques enough to push Sasuke to his limits, but not kill him.

That's canon. All of that other crap you're talking, should be saved for your fanfic.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is plot-induced stupidity.
> 
> Sasuke has use his 'flash-step against EVERYONE - but he now convienently forgets it? I don't care if it's not an automatic win...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know divin you're right. But Kishi had to do it, because he wants the readers to root for Sasuke. And the usual formula is: let the hero get owned, and when everyone is rooting for him, let him win.
Atleast, that's what I think.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> since the chidori is not effective against him, at least by the translation(i wonder if its because of the bijuu healing thing)
> 
> sasuke cannot fight taijutsu, since it was already proven not effective
> 
> ...



I could see genjutsu playing a minor part, but not enough to make Hachibi go bijuu. All he has to do is cause himself pain, & he's out of it just like that. 

Kurenai did it against Itachi's genjutsu, & Shika did it against that sound four chic, so it doesn't seem like it'd be that hard if Sasuke wasn't already using his MS genjutsu. It's not like he's fighting an inexperienced shinobi here, so I don't think genjutsu will be enough here.

& I mean, it's possible for him to have a kirin type ability, but that calls for some prep time. I doubt Taka could hold off Hachibi until Sasuke is ready, & really it wouldn't be half as strong as it was when the Amaterasu(sp?) flames were boosting it. I could see Hachibi using chakra from his tails to somehow block, or negate the effects a little though, but seeing as how the Sauce is charging towards him @ the end of the chapter, it's not likely that he'll be using any attacks like that. =/

I do see where you're coming from though, & there's not much else I can say seeing as how I somewhat agree with both things you said. Kudos for stalling me with a single reply back. :kthmb


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is plot-induced stupidity.
> 
> Sasuke has use his 'flash-step against EVERYONE - but he now convienently forgets it? I don't care if it's not an automatic win...
> 
> ...



PIS has happened to many other characters before. Sasuke just underestimated his opponent.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow Orochimaru was a whacko, look at the freaks he has produced.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

In my opinion CS and healing powers from oro is better than MS, or at least some. I mean it didn't seem to have any drawbacks at all. If sasuke had healing powers he wouldn't need sui or karin.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow...This chapter is just interesting.  Sasuke looked like a Noob.  Getting saved like that.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Wow Orochimaru was a whacko, look at the freaks he has produced.



Suigetsu said that he and karin were both experimented on a lot. Still Karin was very loyal to Oro...yeah, she's definitily a freak:S.

Those marks are just....


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> What can of logic if that?
> 
> *Sasuke is way stronger than Kakashi too*. So Naruto becoming stronger than Kakashi doesn't change anything.
> 
> ...


who said he isn't?

how does that affect what I said?

Itachi didn't want to win, he controlled the fight in order to have Sasuke use Oro's power-to free him from it- and awaken his MS.
we have no idea how strong base Itachi actually is compared to Sasuke. 



vagnard said:


> He is training too to rescue Sasuke. Did you missed when Kakashi stated he was still trying to catch up Sasuke?.
> Are you THAT dense?.
> The fact Sasuke will fight Naruto AFTER senjutsu training proves Current Naruto is FAR from Sasuke's level.



Did you miss the part where Fukusaku said Naruto needs to train to catch up to Pein? 

did you miss the last part of my post t where I said that I think Naruto isn't on Sasuke's level yet? I think you are arguing with too many persons at once and confuse me with someone else. The only thing I was arguing about was that Naruto got stronger after the FRS training.









So Hachibi is going to pull out his eighth sword? 

After Karin orgasming this week I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> In my opinion CS and healing powers from oro is better than MS, or at least some. I mean it didn't seem to have any drawbacks at all. If sasuke had healing powers he wouldn't need sui or karin.



CS2 HAD drawbacks, namely a timelimit.

Which Kishi dropped for the Deidara fight. Completely.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 6, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> lol, wow, and to think, I thought it was all genjutsu.....I wonder why madara guaranteed pein that sasuke would capture 8-tail? unless he knows something that I don't, which usually tends to be the case.



This is Madara we're talking about. He thought he could take over the leaf village and was dead wrong and will be proven wrong again. His word usualy tends to = shit.

So if it wasn't for his lackies Sauske would've been killed in what, a minute?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn Kishi has never went so low as karin having to save sasuke 

Naruto better be amusing with some training goofs


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

HunterXHunted said:


> lol....Juugo aint a threat to Hachibi, 100% proven. and taka is still filler. Juugo and Sui were recovery time filler for sasuke and karin is the token medical nijutsu filler on every ninja team. if anything, this makes them even more filler. even sasuke seems to think so, *he hit his own teamates with a chidori nagashi*, lmao



Where'd you get that from ? All I see on page 4 is Juugo punching Hachibi, Suigetsu pushing Hachibi's sword back, maybe breaking it, & Karin grabbing Sasuke by the hood to get him out of there.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is plot-induced stupidity.
> 
> Sasuke has use his 'flash-step against EVERYONE - but he now convienently forgets it? I don't care if it's not an automatic win...
> 
> ...



Don't sweat the small stuff over this. It's actually good that this guy is giving Sasuke and co. a run for their money, and I think I know why. After beating him, Sasuke is going to realize just how powerful and dangerous a jin can be. He's going to see Naruto with the potential to become as big of a, if not bigger threat. I think Kishi is just trying to show Sasuke that jin are their own breed of ninja, and they're not ones to fuck with.

All I know is I'm pumped for a fight where the enemy can actually give Sasuke trouble. It's very entertaining.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 6, 2008)

lol...while i definitely dont believe kishi is a great writer, i also dont believe there could be a such thing as PIS or Plot-no-Jutsu, the characters do what kishi wants them to do so whatever happens is cannon and is kishi's ideas. so kishi decided to make sasuke have a big head and charge in like a fool. nyways it's time for him to realize that the opponents he's gonna be fighting are among the top 5% or so of ninja in the world, no longer will he get away with the stupidity that caused him to be owned by the likes of Garra and Lee...ode back to pt. 1 sasuke. but this time he doesnt have naruto n kakashi to back him up, instead he has the fodder that is sui, juugo and karin....lmao. this is a wakeup call for sasuke, even naruto sorta realized that in his fight against kakuzu, which is why he sent out the kb clones to develop a strategy.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

If Hachibi is this strong, it only makes me wonder how strong Danzou is..


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is plot-induced stupidity.
> 
> *Sasuke has use his 'flash-step against EVERYON*E - but he now convienently forgets it? I don't care if it's not an automatic win...
> 
> ...




Her used his shunshin against Hachibi too..   where did you get that idea from? 

It's the exact same thing he tried against Deidara and Tobi.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Next Hachibi is going to sing thriller.



Considering kishi threw in rap and rock already, pop music doesn't seem far off with that character.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't believe people are so happy karin did something, not only was it unrealistic, but also made sasuke look bad.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

It seems like Sasuke atleast took the "You should always have a Medical Ninja on the team" lecture in Konoha seriously


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> this doesn't make any sense and you know it.
> A normal  rasengan would be enough to defeat Kakashi and possibly kill him. The problem is to hit him. Naruto post training can, pre-training couldn't.
> Having a stronger technique that you can't use doesn't make you stronger.


You assume.  If it were so definitive, then Kakashi would have definitely known if Naruto had surpassed him, rather than saying a general "on equal footing or greater".



> _And this is irrilevant, because before the training Naruto was weaker than Kabuto in close range combat, while afte was at least on the same level._


You assume this because of Naruto's failed attempt to capture Kabuto with Yamato's help, or because of the incomplete transitive property of "if Naruto's stronger than Kakashi and Kakashi's around Kabuto's level, then Naruto's stronger than Kabuto"?  Because neither of those actually suggest Naruto's on Kabuto's level...at least not the Kabuto we saw in Part 2. 



> _At this point I'm not even sure what we're arguing about. Nobody said that Sasuke isn't fast. But you are highly overestimating him and underestimating Naruto.
> If current Naruto would be a match for current Sasuke is debatable, I personally think he isn't, but Naruto is stronger than before and would upput up a better fight than pre-training._


Well, no one's arguing that Naruto, being stronger, would put up a _better_ fight.  Logically, that would be the case, no matter how small the increase was...

...but name one person in Part 2 that's mentioned Naruto's speed, as opposed to the timing with his clones, which _literally_ allow him to be in more than one place at once?  That's not speed.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> Her used his shunshin against Hachibi too..   where did you get that idea from?
> 
> It's the exact same thing he tried against Deidara and Tobi.



No he didn't. Reread last chapter.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Saucekay just lost Oro's healing power AND CS2. Do you expect him to have more chakra and power than before now? All that changed is his eye.



*CS was his own chakra remember u forgot what the CS does*!!!!!


----------



## Cereza (Aug 6, 2008)

WTF are those marks on karin's arms?


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

"Karin: quick Sasuke.. bite into me!" 

....bomp bomp bucka bucka bow bow 

it's about time we got this NC17 shit going!


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Cereza said:


> WTF are those maks on karin's arms?



They are bite marks...


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

well at least karin has some use besides chakra detecting.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> No he didn't. Reread last chapter.



He did just like with Deidara,Sasuke uses Shushin to boost his movement speed the Hachibi was unimpressed


----------



## The Times (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> No he didn't. Reread last chapter.



Yes, he did. What in the last chapter would make you think he didn't?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I can't believe people are so happy karin did something, not only was it unrealistic, but also made sasuke look bad.


Sasuke doesn't need to look any better. And how can something be realistic in a shounen manga? Shooting lightning bolts from your hands is realistic?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess Karin could make fun of Sakura now. Sakura : 'I'm a medic nin ha!' Karin: 'So am I but I get pleasure out of healing people bitch!'

Karin's skill is haxxed.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay - now you know what chapter is about, so everyone can relax and go mind their own business 

Internetz classic


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

Well Kishi certainly surprised us. Almost everyone here thought it was genjutsu/kawarimi/clone including myself. Kishi did an amazing job this week, I love this chapter.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Sasuke doesn't need to look any better. And how can something be realistic in a shounen manga? Shooting lightning bolts from your hands is realistic?



True. But this is worse than Sasuke's escape against Deidara's suicide bomb.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

AND.. and..

wait for it















wait for it

*KARIN MOANS*! 

that seals it

epic legendary purppples+++ chapter  

oh yea! go kishi! go kishi!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Well spoilers look good. The fight between seems to be heating up. Karin was being useful I can't believe it but good for her. I am glad there is some Naruto this week as well.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> well at least karin has some use besides chakra detecting.



Kishi displayed her as a strong woman, yet all she does is passive. Passive abilities like healing and tracing chakra. 
Unless she shows some combat skill, kishi proves himself wrong.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Base Sasuke is already >>> 90% of the ninjas. That's why he is one of the strongest characters of the series. We haven't even seen MS yet.. but we know what Base Sasuke can do....



If Naruto is already in line for consideration to be Kage, he is like >>>>>> 99% of all ninja in the worldz man... relax take a deep breath.  



> and he can destroy a freaking mountain with a lightning bolt.



Yawn. It had no effect on his opponent.  That wouldn't be enough to defeat Naruto because he trumped by Naruto's wind affinity and can use KB's. Sasuke would just be wasting chakra if he used something like that on a misdirection fighter like Naruto who can 1 or 1,000. 



> Base Sasuke outclassed Team Yamato.



Until Yamato got serious.. then he immediately went to what? His strongest attack. What does that tell you? 



> Naruto himself admitted back in Konoha that Sasuke was TOO STRONG for him. And he say that without knowing about chidori variants, MS or CS2.



That was before his affinity training which is basically the only thing that separated them. If anything, Naruto surpassed Sasuke at that point in combining spatial and elemental manipulation. Chidori obviously <  than FR/FRS.



> Even without  MS Naruto doesn't have chance against Sasuke. Why do you think Naruto is training in senjutu? Because he is already on the overall level of Base Sasuke?



Without CS/MS current Sasuke would struggle against Naruto even without senjutsu.  Sorry.  I've seen nothing to suggest he could beat him other than genjutsu, which Naruto may or may not have a counter for. 



> Sasuke and Naruto will fight again and it will be close... and that will be AFTER senjutsu training. Therefore current Naruto doesn't have a chance in hell.



I don't even think senjutsu will be Naruto's main power up. You are really jumping to conclusions. It is mostly a device to get Naruto on the level of Pain.  

If Naruto and Sasuke do fight it might not be what you are expecting also.

Also I could take you more seriously if you would stop the ridiculous hyperbole.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin still disgusts me and even more so now after witnessing her body all covered in bite marks.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

HunterXHunted said:


> lol...while i definitely dont believe kishi is a great writer, i also dont believe there could be a such thing as PIS or Plot-no-Jutsu, the characters do what kishi wants them to do so whatever happens is cannon and is kishi's ideas. so kishi decided to make sasuke have a big head and charge in like a fool. .



Charge in like a fool? You want him to send in shadow clones? This is how Sasuke fights. How was he suppose to know that the 8-tails would conduct lighting chakra through his sword and block his attack? This match up isn't in Sasuke's favor thus far. He is fighting against a better swordsman who can also match his lighting style sword attacks.



HunterXHunted said:


> nyways it's time for him to realize that the opponents he's gonna be fighting are among the top 5% or so of ninja in the world, no longer will he get away with the stupidity that caused him to be owned by the likes of Garra and Lee...ode back to pt. 1 sasuke. but this time he doesnt have naruto n kakashi to back him up, instead he has the fodder that is sui, juugo and karin....lmao. this is a wakeup call for sasuke, even naruto sorta realized that in his fight against kakuzu, which is why he sent out the kb clones to develop a strategy



now your just babbling....


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

If we actually got to see Karin cream herself I would give Kishi an award. If she took off the glasses she might be hot. Although her skin thing freaks me out. This was the result of her fucking Juugo I bet


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> True. But this is worse than Sasuke's escape against Deidara's suicide bomb.


I'd have to disagree; that was complete bullshit. At least we know Karin was experimented on.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is lying in a pool of his own blood.. mortally wounded

i done told y'all shit got real

THIS SHIT GOT REAL!

Hachibi ain't no joke man, he's one fucked up monster!

Sasukekunnnn


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

The Times said:


> Yes, he did. What in the last chapter would make you think he didn't?



In no panel whatsoever did he use shunshin. Do you even know what shunshin is?
Shunshin is body flicker: you get from spot A to spot B in an instant. 

Now go reread that chapter and tell me where Sasuke used shunshin.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> In no panel whatsoever did he use shunshin. Do you even know what shunshin is?
> Shunshin is body flicker: you get from spot A to spot B in an instant.
> 
> Now go reread that chapter and tell me where Sasuke used shunshin.



No,it all depends on the time frame look when Sasuke charged Tobi and Deidara.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Kishi displayed her as a strong woman, yet all she does is passive. Passive abilities like healing and tracing chakra.
> Unless she shows some combat skill, kishi proves himself wrong.


Not realy - if her combat skills aren't equal to the rest (which is just crazy), she is still passive. So even in combat - her is always the small fry.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> I'd have to disagree; that was complete bullshit. At least we know Karin was experimented on.



True. I guess it could have came from Kabuto experimenting on her. I mean he has amzing regenration afterall. Plus his medic skills are great.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If we actually got to see Karin cream herself I would give Kishi an award. If she took off the glasses she might be hot. Although her skin thing freaks me out. This was the result of her fucking Juugo I bet


We might not see her cream but that was probably the nearest thing to an orgasm we'll ever witness in Naruto


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke got fucked up... i seriously hope you haters realize how big of a fool you guys have been with your "it's all genjutsu" claim

....seriously, nothing brings you happyness... you hate it when Sasuke's kicking ass and can't stand it when he got his ass whooped right in front of your eyes

 Sasuke is human.. it's why he's the greatest characte rever... his humanity connects him to us all!

...we all fall down but it's how we get back up that makes the difference

GO SASUKE UCHIHA!!! SHOW EM WHATCHA GOT!


----------



## Millennium Earl (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> That's why NF is so stupid place.



lol.

this should be a pretty good chapter overall.  
i dont feel sasuke should get too much negativity for getting owned.  he needed it.  

he was on a massive win streak, considering his opponents, even if they were default wins.  a nice little pseudo loss here, and it projects the illusion that sasuke isn't completely undefeatable (8tails) like we know he is.  it can at least be legitimately 'argued' anyway.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> You tend to make solid arguments, but please tell me you are not serious in using the databook for evidence. If so, Haku moves at the speed of light. .



The hyperbole of a phrase is very different than a factual comparative number. Besides even cannon support that. Kabuto himself admitted he sucked at taijutsu when he was fighting Tsunade.  



KyuubiChakra said:


> Dude. How can you say Kabuto sucks at taijutsu with Orochimaru-infusion when he was Kakashi level in Part 1?  That means he probably around Kage level in part 2.
> 
> Pre-timeskip Sasuke was easily speed blitzed by Naruto until he dropped third tomoe.



Having the overall level of someone doesn't mean you are equal in every area. Deidara doesn't have the level of taijutsu of Gai. That doesn't mean he can't beat him or  he isn't stronger than him overall. Kabuto never showed the level  of tai of Kakashi.... and nothing suggest he increased already his power when he was fighting against Naruto.

Kabuto himself admitted he couldn't control the power yet. 

Pre-timeskip Sasuke was speedblitzed by Kyuubi Naruto... not Base Naruto. After 3-tomoe Sasuke could even keep with the speed of KN1  (but he couldn't follow the  movement of his chakra). 


Quote:
Originally Posted by vagnard View Post
Naruto himself admitted back in Konoha that Sasuke was TOO STRONG for him. And he say that without knowing about chidori variants, MS or CS2.

Even without MS Naruto doesn't have chance against Sasuke. Why do you think Naruto is training in senjutu? Because he is already on the overall level of Base Sasuke?

Sasuke and Naruto will fight again and it will be close... and that will be AFTER senjutsu training. Therefore current Naruto doesn't have a chance in hell.

That's why NF is so stupid place. If Sasuke gets owned it means "not all man".

Couldn't mean that Hachibi is strong as hell?. That he is stronger than your average Akatsuki member given who he owned not only Sasuke but the rest of Taka members too?.



Aren't a bit tired to get owned all the time?

Shunshin no Jutsu is a basic D-rank Ninjutsu technique. The ninja will appear and disappear in an instant, allowing them to retreat or attack suddenly. To facilitate the movement the ninja will often use nearby elements such as mist, sand or leaves to mask their appearance or disappearance.

Naruto not having killing intent doesn't change the fact he couldn't react against Naruto and he admitted later Sasuke was TOO STRONG for him even without factoring CS, MS or Chidori variants.



What can of logic if that?

Sasuke is way stronger than Kakashi too. So Naruto becoming stronger than Kakashi doesn't change anything.

Kakashi himself admitted he didn't have a chance against Itachi without the rest of team 7 back up and he didn't know about the effects of Amaterasu or Susano.

Sasuke pushed Itachi to use his 3 MS jutsus.



He is training too to rescue Sasuke. Did you missed when Kakashi stated he was still trying to catch up Sasuke?.

Are you THAT dense?.



KyuubiChakra said:


> LoL No,the whole deal with Naruto's training was to bring him on Sasuke's elemental mastery level.You owned yourself when you pointed that Shushin is ninjutsu and has nothing to do with body speed



No. The whole deal  of Naruto's training was make him stronger than Kakashi. It was never stated he reached Sasuke. In fact Kakashi implied Naruto was still trying to reach Sasuke. 

It's  funny  how  you try to make excuses. You are the one who said shunshin wasn't ninjutsu. Don't make excuses. I said the level of mastery of Sasuke's shunshin made it  the same for him than using regular speed. 

Sasuke can attack and defend while using shunshin... and  he never showed to be tired from using it. So for him there is  no difference between using "real speed" or "shunshin speed". That's my point... or you are too  stupid to understand?. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> I thought Madara said Itachi was pushing Sasuke?



Because Madara is a guy worth of trust? Lol



Divinstrosity said:


> You're one hell of a guy, vagnard. Sometimes, I wonder what manga you're reading. Itachi could have killed Sasuke, but nerfed his own techniques enough to push Sasuke to his limits, but not kill him.



Your lame excuses doesn't change  what happened in actual battle. Itachi still needed MS to keep up with Sasuke. If he could do it withoth MS then why risk his life?. Why he had to use Susano to save his a ass? lol

So Itachi "nerfed" Amaterasu?.... lol... I didn't know you can live with half of your body desintegrated. What Itachi was gonna do if Oro didn't interfered.... just wait there until he died?. 

Even if Itachi was "testing" Sasuke he still needed MS to keep with Base Sasuke. Otherwise he would test him with regular skills...  oh wait... I forget he can't counter half of chidori variants including Kirin without Susano.... Why you don't accept Base Itachi is pure genjutsu?. Without genjutsu or MS Itachi isn't better than Kakashi.  



Divinstrosity said:


> That's canon. All of that other crap you're talking, should be saved for your fanfic.



If you know canon then why you don't use it instead spreading bullshit?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like Kishi is pushing across the message that an experienced Bijuu-holder is very very dangerous thus preparing us for Naruto's new power.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

i wonder why the spoiler guy didnt give even a pic of narutos part.he also said it was very detailed .its pity he didnt give a summery to narutos part except that one line.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is plot-induced stupidity.
> 
> Sasuke has use his 'flash-step against EVERYONE - but he now convienently forgets it? I don't care if it's not an automatic win...
> 
> ...


yeah div, you were right, i cant understand why sasuke would underestimate the 8 tails



thats kinda forced


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> The hyperbole of a phrase is very different than a factual comparative number. Besides even cannon support that. Kabuto himself admitted he sucked at taijutsu when he was fighting Tsunade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.

You just refuse to accept what Madara said. You're about as bat-shit crazy as the dude in your avatar looks.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> In no panel whatsoever did he use shunshin. Do you even know what shunshin is?
> Shunshin is body flicker: you get from spot A to spot B in an instant.
> 
> Now go reread that chapter and tell me where Sasuke used shunshin.



it's not instantaneous. Just very fast. Fast enough that many ninja wouldn't be able to see him at all. Hachibi can. Deidara could too, but since he wasn't a taijutsu specialist he could not follow his movements as good as Hachibi can.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Looks like Kishi is pushing across the message that an experienced Bijuu-holder is very very dangerous thus preparing us for Naruto's new power.



Indeed 

I don't see how it was forced or he was nerfed? Sasuke has always been arrogant, seems believable enough to me.


----------



## The Times (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> I'd have to disagree; that was complete bullshit. At least we know Karin was experimented on.



Kishi reveals her ability and it's instantly bullshit? What the fuck.



Sandaime said:


> In no panel whatsoever did he use shunshin. Do you even know what shunshin is?
> Shunshin is body flicker: you get from spot A to spot B in an instant.
> 
> Now go reread that chapter and tell me where Sasuke used shunshin.



Kishimoto just showed us his movements, he was using shunshin.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Looks like Kishi is pushing across the message that an experienced Bijuu-holder is very very dangerous thus preparing us for Naruto's new power.



But naruto isn't doing shit with his bijuu. He's learning something that does not seem to relate to kyuubi in any way. He's a jinchuuriki without jinchuuriki powers right now. Except some extra chakra, I mean.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> We might not see her cream but that was probably the nearest thing to an orgasm we'll ever witness in Naruto





LiveFire said:


> If we actually got to see Karin cream herself I would give Kishi an award. If she took off the glasses she might be hot. Although her skin thing freaks me out. This was the result of her fucking Juugo I bet



this is seriously why this chapter just went from epic purpppplez to LEGENDARY!

let's not touch on the factors of
-Hachibi badassness
-Sasuke being mrotally wounded
--run thru with 7 swords
--lying in a pool of his own blood

lemme focus on Karin hot lil philly she is 

SO MUCH INUENDO!!! 
"Quick.. bite into me!!"
"ooohhhhhhh"  

OH YEA BABE!


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> He did just like with Deidara,Sasuke uses Shushin to boost his movement speed the Hachibi was unimpressed



He's correct actually, there was no apparent usage of _shunshin_. The initial attack was a lunge, as you can see him leap into the air, where as _shunshin_ travels in a straight line. While the second assault, aided with a _Chidori_ channeled _kusanagi_, was purely burst speed [_link_].


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeah div, you were right, i cant understand why sasuke would underestimate the 8 tails
> 
> 
> 
> thats kinda forced


Agreed..it's so unSasuke to me. Did he ever understimate someone this badly?
I don't think so.

I just hope he's 100% serious now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> i wonder why the spoiler guy didnt give even a pic of narutos part.he also said it was very detailed .its pity he didnt give a summery to narutos part except that one line.


Wasn't that bunshin thing enough? We know he's doing it, all I'm interested is the result, so I'm all for skipping the proces.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sasuke did not use shunshin last chapter for sure


i already proved that to someone last week


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> In no panel whatsoever did he use shunshin. Do you even know what shunshin is?
> Shunshin is body flicker: you get from spot A to spot B in an instant.
> 
> Now go reread that chapter and tell me where Sasuke used shunshin.


He used it at the beginning of the fight.





LiveFire said:


> True. I guess it could have came from Kabuto experimenting on her. I mean he has amzing regenration afterall. Plus his medic skills are great.


Agreed.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But naruto isn't doing shit with his bijuu. He's learning something that does not seem to relate to kyuubi in any way. He's a jinchuuriki without jinchuuriki powers right now. Except some extra chakra, I mean.



I approve though. Naruto made a promise afterall. I hope his bjiuu state ends up being his last end it all state, if nothing else works.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

This bitch really just busted a nut!  The blush on her cheeks is a dead giveaway of her amorous explosion of female splooge.

Jeezus, Kishi's...a jackass.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL WHAT? 8th Sword?

It enough..8Tail...Do you really want to kill Team Taka so badly huh?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Vyse said:


> He's correct actually, there was no apparent usage of _shunshin_. The initial attack was a lunge, as you can see him leap into the air, where as _shunshin_ travels in a straight line. While the second assault, aided with a _Chidori_ channeled _kusanagi_, was purely burst speed [_link_].



He can use a chakra boost to jump and that would be Shushin to,Sasuke learned Shushin in the tree climbing training.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Base Sasuke is already >>> 90% of the ninjas. That's why he is one of the strongest characters of the series. We haven't even seen MS yet.. but we know what Base Sasuke can do....



Yes, we know base Sasuke will have a difficult time with someone who surpasses his sword techniques even when he uses lighting conduction to give him an edge.

Same could be said for any character within the manga. If Itachi fights a strong opponent with strengths that take advantage of his weakness, he will have a difficult time as well.

This manga is more about match ups. Strength is not measured through power levels. This why the NF battledome fails so hard.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

his 8th sword is probably chakra sword.
anyway it seems that the hachibi so strong that regular ninjutsu wont affect him.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I've got to admit as weird as seeing karin cream herself was, it made me hard nonetheless


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if Sasuke will behave in the same way as he did after Naruto defeated Gaara, with jealousy and rage. 

After basically being told that he still wasnt on his brothers level after all this training, this fight was supposed to be the turning point where he would prove to himself that he were capable, the fight that would reestablish his selfconfidence.

Now that this has....not exactly gone as planned and him being publicly humiliated infront of his team, i cant see this as meaning anything other than that he will fall more into Madara's grip. 

His error was that rather than fighting the Hachibi on his terms(Genjutsu& Ninjutsu), he allowed Hachibi to basically choose the fighting form that worked to his advantage.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> He used it at the beginning of the fight.



If you take a look at the distance separating the two in the page before your provided one, the two are rather close to one another [_link_]. Also notice the elevation of his foot in the bottom panel and compare it with his decline in your link. Taking into account the distance, as well as the movement factor, it's safe to say Sasuke did _not_ cast _shunshin_.



			
				wiesmann said:
			
		

> He can use a chakra boost to jump and that would be Shushin to,Sasuke learned Shushin in the tree climbing training.



So, even if he did use _shunshin_ it was vertically then? And just what effect would a vertical _shunshin_ have here when there is no technique to dodge?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> The hyperbole of a phrase is very different than a factual comparative number. Besides even cannon support that. Kabuto himself admitted he sucked at taijutsu when he was fighting Tsunade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed the point about "orochimaru-infused" kabuto...But even still Kakashi is a high-level jounin and possibly even Kage level. And Naruto could speed blitz Orochimaru and Kakazu besides that. The point is that Naruto has displayed his speed plenty of times in the past. He's fast. He is a *ninja*.  


As far the rest  those aren't even my quotes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I've got to admit as weord as seeing karin cream herself was, it made me hard nonetheless


Because manga is black and white, and it seems she's a brunette with dark eyes.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

oh shit Karins going actually do something


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate Karin, but she's our best bet for male fanservice... so I hope she sticks around


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> LOL WHAT? 8th Sword?
> 
> It enough..8Tail...Do you really want to kill Team Taka so badly huh?



Hachibi don't play son! 



Shidoshi said:


> This bitch really just busted a nut!  The blush on her cheeks is a dead giveaway of her amorous explosion of female splooge.
> 
> Jeezus, Kishi's...a jackass.



what?! dude! Kishi is god!
for real.. this chapter with everything in it that is going on
(and even Naruto's training got destroyed/overhyped by Karin sex and Sasuke dying)

is LEGEND status! 

days, nay, weeks and months years from now! people will be going..
"remember that chapter where Sasuke bit Karin and she was all moaning and coming hard?"

   Kish. Is. God.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeah div, you were right, i cant understand why sasuke would underestimate the 8 tails
> 
> 
> 
> thats kinda forced



I always find it funny how people try to say when things dont belong in the manga, going against the actual writer.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope we dont get another gay cover of Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Because manga is black and white, and it seems she's a brunette with dark eyes.



Indeed  We need a color page of juices running down Karin's leg.


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin orgasm ftw!


----------



## Phenom (Aug 6, 2008)

You have to give Hachibi credit here ... 

All ive read is that sasuke hasnt done this .. sasuke has done that! 

BUT NEUTHER HAS HACHIBI .. he hasnt used ninjutsu, genjutsu or Bijuu either!!! and without all that he almost killed Sasuke 

He also beat Zabuza's sword! the sword that cant be beat!!!! 

If it werent for the whole team that sword wouldve been cut in half. 

and he hasnt even revealed his eighth sword yet ... which is really suggestive coming from Kishimoto


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope 8-tails kills them all. Including Sasuke. 

I know Sasuke can't die though. Hopefully he at least kills Karin and Juugo, and we'll let Kisame kill Suigetsu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> You missed the point about "orochimaru-infused" kabuto...But even still Kakashi is a high-level jounin and possibly even Kage level. And Naruto could speed blitz Orochimaru and Kakazu besides that. The point is that Naruto has displayed his speed plenty of times in the past. He's fast. He is a *ninja*.
> 
> 
> As far the rest  those aren't even my quotes.



Yeah he forgets that Oro was already >>> base Sasuke,Kabuto was Kakashi level then he infused the body cells.And didnt Hinata made a coment that Kabuto's body was covered 30% with Oro,so he must definatly be stronger and faster then b4.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

Vyse said:


> If you take a look at the distance separating the two in the page before your provided one, the two are rather close to one another [_link_]. Also notice the elevation of his foot in the bottom panel and compare it with his decline in your link. Taking into account the distance, as well as the movement factor, it's safe to say Sasuke did _not_ cast _shunshin_.


Ah, in that case he didn't need to use Shunshin; which makes the argument null.


----------



## Totalabsolute (Aug 6, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> LOL WHAT? 8th Sword?
> 
> It enough..8Tail...Do you really want to kill Team Taka so badly huh?



The 8th sword will be held by his ass crack.


But with saying that let me enter this thread properly, HOLY SHIT THE SAUCE GOT PWNED AND SAVED BY KARIN!!! Thank you so much kishi for finally pwning this little brat.

After 8 tails is done with the sauce he's goign to go make a music video with lil wayne. 

8 Tails - Got the maserati dancing on the bridge booty popping, telacoppa's hahahaha you can't catch you can't stop em.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

The Times said:


> Kishi reveals her ability and it's instantly bullshit? What the fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Kishimoto just showed us his movements, he was using shunshin.



This is shunshin:
It looks like this
It looks like this
It looks like this

Sasuke was running and then jumped up in the air last chapter. Running=/=shunshin. Just like NO character in part 2 ever said that naruto is fast.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL. Karin has stolen the chapter. Kishi does moans and orgasm this week and gay cover last week. I can't wait to see what he comes up next.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, I imagine in the UG FC all of them repeating like a mantra during all last week :
"Sasuke didn't use Shunshin.Sasuke underestimating his opponent."
until they convinced themselves that it's true  




BTW, if I understand correctly Hachibi was hit with a chidori but it had no effect on him, right?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> This is shunshin:
> It looks like this
> It looks like this
> It looks like this
> ...



FAIL Shushin can be any enhanced movement speed give it up  Yes Sasuke surprising Orobuto and landing a hit on a monster like Kakuzu can be seen as fast.


----------



## LucBu (Aug 6, 2008)

This PIS really does advertise who is the real puppet master. Kishimoto is leagues above Sasori. PNJ>Red Secret Technique: Performance of a Hundred Puppets.

Get ready for the Naruto Sasuke fight. Sasuke will just drop his pants and Naruto will deliver a senjutsu fueled kick straight into them.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Next week will be a cover of a massive orgy between taka and 8 tails I bet.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Indeed  We need a color page of juices running down Karin's leg.


I'm pretty sure each and every excretion from her body is red.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> lol, I imagine in the UG FC all of them repeating like a mantra during all last week :
> "Sasuke didn't use Shunshin.Sasuke underestimating his opponent."
> until they convinced themselves that it's true
> 
> ...


So you're saying Sasuke went all out last chapter? And that we're lying when we're saying that he has more than showing a sword inserted with chakra?

It seems like you're the one trying to convince yourself of things.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

ppl are saying this chapter is great, but we haven't seen what most of the chapter is about...Naruto's training.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

look at how tetchy some people are that sasuke got owned and had to rely on the apparent 'fail' team that sasuke himself put together.


people need to chill, i dont see why people are so hot and bothered about sasuke getting slapped down. the fight with itachi was the biggest slapping down in the history of the manga, sasuke is a high class dude but to expect he would make it through the manga without a few bitchslaps is ignorant beyond belief.

and from that victory charge we all know his brand new eyes will save the day, so what me worry?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm pretty sure each and every excretion from her body is red.



So bloody orgasm?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> ppl are saying this chapter is great, but we haven't seen what most of the chapter is about...Naruto's training.


So? Hachibi alone wins the chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Agreed..it's so unSasuke to me. Did he ever understimate someone this badly?
> I don't think so.
> 
> I just hope he's 100% serious now.


yeah


kishi is doing that so when sasuke use the ms it will look really strong


thats like "the ms is sasuke's last hope!"


so sasuke uses ms and go SSJ uu'

and we will have:

suigetsu - "those fucking haxxed eyes made all the work"
juugo - "..."
karin - "oh my gawd sasuke's new eyes are so cool! *w*"



the hachibi will be like "those eyes  - deidara 2, but this time to ms)

zetsu will be like "sasuke's ms powers surpasses even itachi's"

konan will be like "he could do that "

madara will be like "i told yah, his eyes have more potential than itachi's"

sasuhaters will be like "sasuke is shit without ms! *makes one "sasuke is shit without the ms thread "100% proven", and the OP post is one pic of sasuke getting stabbed and "LOL PWNED"*

sasuketards will be like "ooowwwwmygggawd sauce's ms!!one1one111!! *makes one sasuke's ms>>>>>>rinnegan thread*"


some will be like "kishisasu=canon proven once again"


we will get weird theories of how naruto will defeat that

and like goes on


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

More Karin plz


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> If Naruto is already in line for consideration to be Kage, he is like >>>>>> 99% of all ninja in the worldz man... relax take a deep breath.



I'm talking about important characters... not fodder.  

Naruto is hokage candidate along Kakashi. And the current Kage is weaker than most Akatsuki members while Sasuke already defeated one and pushed Itachi to its limits. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> Yawn. It had no effect on his opponent.  That wouldn't be enough to defeat Naruto because he trumped by Naruto's wind affinity and can use KB's. Sasuke would just be wasting chakra if he used something like that on a misdirection fighter like Naruto who can 1 or 1,000.



1 katon > Taijuu Kage bunshin. Already proven in the rooftop battle. Stop  overrating KB . 

Wind > Lightning in a direct clash of weapons using elemental recomposition of similar level. Sasuke's current raiton variants doesn't work like that. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> Until Yamato got serious.. then he immediately went to what? His strongest attack. What does that tell you?



Because he stated he was tired of Konoha and wanted to finish them right on.  Besides he didn't use Kirin to beat Yamato. He was about to use Kirin to finish all TEAM YAMATO at once. That's very different.  



KyuubiChakra said:


> That was before his affinity training which is basically the only thing that separated them. If anything, Naruto surpassed Sasuke at that point in combining spatial and elemental manipulation. Chidori obviously <  than FR/FRS.



False. Naruto admitted Sasuke was WAY STRONGER THAN him without even knowing about chidori variants. Current Naruto isn't even close of Sasuke. Don't be ridiculous.... Naruto at best has one new jutsu that works exactly like classic rasengan. Sasuke's elemental mastery let him use raiton for multiple uses... from long range attacks like chidori senbon, chidori sword for middle range attacks, chidori nagashi as defense or classic chidori for close range attack....

And we aren't even counting Sasuke's mastery of shunshin of his mastery of weapons like shurikens that he can combine with chidori.  



KyuubiChakra said:


> Without CS/MS current Sasuke would struggle against Naruto even without senjutsu.  Sorry.  I've seen nothing to suggest he could beat him other than genjutsu, which Naruto may or may not have a counter for.



LOL. So you believe in the next battle between them Naruto will STOMP Sasuke?. Prepare for a bad wake up. Don't be ridiculous. 

Naruto will train with senjutsu  and even then it will be a 10 chapters battle by minimum.  Naruto without senjutsu can't even scratch current Sasuke. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> I don't even think senjutsu will be Naruto's main power up. You are really jumping to conclusions. It is mostly a device to get Naruto on the level of Pain.



He already will have it against Sasuke. You are too naive if you think he  won't use it. 

Naruto will need senjutsu + Itachi's help to beat Sasuke.  



KyuubiChakra said:


> If Naruto and Sasuke do fight it might not be what you are expecting also.



It won't happen because it would be a massacre. That's why Naruto is training to use senjutsu and surpass Sasuke. 

Your claim about Naruto using senjutsu to surpass Pain is absurd. Even Jiraiya couldn't beat Pain with senjutsu and the frog already admitted that even with senjutsu he doesn't know if Naruto could beat Pain. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> Also I could take you more seriously if you would stop the ridiculous hyperbole.



I could take more seriously if you read the manga and take in  account shonen logic for your arguments. The very fact Naruto needed 2 training seasons to reach Sasuke shows how far from  him he is.


----------



## LucBu (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't wait for the Karin coloured panels. Hopefully there will be some animated GIFs too. Can't wait for the anime.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> lol, I imagine in the UG FC all of them repeating like a mantra during all last week :
> "Sasuke didn't use Shunshin.Sasuke underestimating his opponent."
> until they convinced themselves that it's true
> 
> ...



yea it seems that he was hit by chidori and it didnt even scratch him.so sasuke chidoris varients wont have any affect against him.his only choice is either kirin,genjutsu or MS.and the hachibi didnt even use his bijuu power yet.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Some of you guys watch the kind of posts you are making. I don't want to have to make more section bans than I already did.



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I hope we dont get another gay cover of Naruto/Sasuke.


The spoilers already include cover page.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> This is shunshin:
> It looks like this
> It looks like this
> It looks like this
> ...



Who cares? Speed isn't everything. This is Naruto, not Dragonball z


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> ppl are saying this chapter is great, but we haven't seen what most of the chapter is about...Naruto's training.



that's how fucking awesmoe it is that the majority of the chapter got overshadowed by even juicier stuff

omg

-combusts-

KISH IS GOD!

someone color Sasuke's death scene ... that's what it is if Karin wasn't around

Sasuke died


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke wanted to end the whole thing as fast as posible he could have started with MS much early but he saw that he's gonna get raped anyway


----------



## Jimnast (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahahahahahah, sasuke got fucked up. Excellent.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

Hell yeah, this fight is amazing I'm looking forward for this chapter.

So Sasuke was really hit there!? Interest also as Karin's ability.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Next week will be a cover of a massive orgy between taka and 8 tails I bet.



No chapter next week.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I'm talking about important characters... not fodder.
> 
> Naruto is hokage candidate along Kakashi. And the current Kage is weaker than most Akatsuki members while Sasuke already defeated one and pushed Itachi to its limits.
> 
> ...



He admited that Sasuke is stronger in terms of elemental mastery  He never wanted to train in oder areas to catch Sasuke,Kakashi could have just told hm i will train you for speed like Sasuke.Currently in base form they are prety much equal.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm..I'll wait for next chapter. Like I said, all I want is for Sasuke to be 100% serious.
If he goes all out, and give it his all and still loses then so be it. But he has to give it his all =).
I wonder what the 8th sword could possibly be though..?


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sasuke wanted to end the whole thing as fast as posible he could have started with MS much early but he saw that he's gonna get raped anyway



Sasuke's confidence got the best of him

he was overconfident .. he thrusted, Hachibi parrid and immediately went into an offensive Sasuke wasn't ready for

Sasuke lost

.......but he has Karin so it's time for round 2  
MS vs Hachibi!

It'S ON NOW PLAYA


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> Sasuke's confidence got the best of him
> 
> he was overconfident .. he thrusted, Hachibi parrid and immediately went into an offensive Sasuke wasn't ready for
> 
> ...



What kind of excuse is this he lost deal with it


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> No chapter next week.



ARE YOU SERIOUS??

Imma kill Kishi

he always gives us the good shit and then leaves us waiting for more.. i'm tired of his fucking formula

he keeps giving us popcorn and saying there's no butter

WTF someone go find him and choke him


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder what new rhymes the 8-Tails is contemplating.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 6, 2008)

This is awesome! 

If Sasuke got seriously fucked I'm going to jump and do a dance.



Seriously, Sasuke deserves it after how he's treated some people.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> He admited that Sasuke is stronger in terms of elemental mastery  He never wanted to train in oder areas to catch Sasuke,Kakashi could have just told hm i will train you for speed like Sasuke.Currently in base form they are prety much equal.



Still making excuses?.

He never said that. He said Sasuke was too strong for him. Plain and simple.

It was Kakashi who suggested the elemental training. Naruto practically didn't know shit about elements until Kakashi's teachings. He didn't even know his own  element or Sasuke's elements. 

Sasuke just used Chidori Nagashi against Naruto. He has no idea the  level  of mastery of his element. So stop lying please.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> He admited that Sasuke is stronger in terms of elemental mastery  He never wanted to train in oder areas to catch Sasuke,Kakashi could have just told hm i will train you for speed like Sasuke.Currently in base form they are prety much equal.


Naruto didn't specify in which way Sasuke was superior.

Besides, he only saw Nagashi, and by virtue of only mastering one element, Naruto's *still* behind Sasuke on the level of elemental mastery, as Sasuke's mastered two by the time Naruto started _learning_ one.  However, he (and the rest of Team 7) *did* see Sasuke's shunshin and noted the fact that he now weilds a sword.

To this day, Naruto has seen nothing more than Chidori and Chidori Nagashi from Sasuke, in terms of elemental ability.

Kakashi's elemental training was, as stated, a way to have Naruto surpass *Kakashi* "in a way".  Kakashi said nothing about surpassing Sasuke.

Matter of fact, to this day, Kakashi has said nothing about surpassing or even being on the same level as Sasuke.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS??
> 
> Imma kill Kishi
> 
> ...




It's not just Naruto, I think the whole Shonen jump is absent next week.


----------



## LucBu (Aug 6, 2008)

> I wonder what the 8th sword could possibly be though..?


I want to say it. But there's a mod... and I.... argh....


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So you're saying Sasuke went all out last chapter? And that we're lying when we're saying that he has more than showing a sword inserted with chakra?
> 
> It seems like you're the one trying to convince yourself of things.




The only thing more powerful than chidori sword are Kirin and MS. 
Sasuke didn't go _all out_ but was fighting at his best. 
Reading the last spoiles where even chidori is ineffective against hachibi it's clear enough that he is simply on a different level.


----------



## Kanae (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> More Karin plz


This chapter just showed that Karin has indeed been the most useful member of the team so far 

-Takes them to Juugo's Cell
-Detects Konoha's chakra
-Deflects Konoha so they are not caught
-Got Sasuke to the cave where crow Itachi was
-Generally explains a few things
-Has some weird ability
-Heals Sasuke
-Finds Hachibi

Compared to Suigetsu and Juugo, Karin without a doubt has done more meaningful things.

That said, I still can't get over how random this whole thing with Karin was this chapter


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> Sasuke's confidence got the best of him
> 
> he was overconfident .. he thrusted, Hachibi parrid and immediately went into an offensive Sasuke wasn't ready for
> 
> ...


Sasuke does look very serious on the last page! Looking forward to round 2 and may the best one win =3.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sasuke fans, we are in for two loooong weeks 


i think that i will not stay in the telegrams and the library for a while when the chapter comes out


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol fuck I just realized we're gonna have to wait 2 weeks for the next chapter 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> If Sasuke got seriously fucked I'm going to jump and do a dance.
> 
> ...



Still can't get over Deidara's death?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Still making excuses?.
> 
> He never said that. He said Sasuke was too strong for him. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...



Sasuke has no other feats rather then Shushin  Naruto as a kid could hold of the jaws of one of Oro's giant snake summons,he managed to break through Kakuzu's deffence,the same Kakuzu who would rape Sasuke in secs oh and surprise Orobuto.Naruto may not have Shushin but his KB makes up for it.Naruto's Fuuton seems muc more powerful then Sasuke's Raiton considering it can split a whole waterfall.The problem is that Naruto never had a full all out fight in part2


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke fans, we are in for two loooong weeks


But after two weeks we'll see Hachibi rocking, probably quoting Queen


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if Karin will orgasm again when Hachibi uses his eighth sword


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Kanae said:


> This chapter just showed that Karin has indeed been the most useful member of the team so far
> 
> -Takes them to Juugo's Cell
> -Detects Konoha's chakra
> ...



That's so true, and yet people still consider her useless because she hasn't fought yet.  Has anyone stopped to think that they don't want Karin to fight _because_ she's so useful and they don't want her getting hurt/killed?  I don't like Karin, but I'll admit that she probably is the most essential part of their team other than Sasuke.  Whether she can fight or not doesn't make much of a difference now.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> The only thing more powerful than chidori sword are Kirin and MS.
> Sasuke didn't go _all out_ but was fighting at his best.
> Reading the last spoiles where even chidori is ineffective against hachibi it's clear enough that he is simply on a different level.



Sasuke didn't even use genjutsu, his best raiton techniques (does that jutsu he used in the cave with Itachi ring a bell?), his speed, his strategy and his MS.
And yet you say he was fighting at his best? You're opinion. But don't come with your "uchihatards trying to convince themselves", with this logic of yours.


----------



## Dasher (Aug 6, 2008)

So what did I miss, why the f is Kain still alive!



Go Hachibi go!.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> But after two weeks we'll see Hachibi rocking, probably quoting Queen


:rofl:rofl



sasuke will control him and force him to sing some emo stuff and the hachibi will fall defeated on the floor


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS??
> 
> Imma kill Kishi
> 
> ...



You gotta give him a break this time last yeah he took loads of months off.This one was coming for a while this year he's been good he has been making good chapters ever since the great pain has been around a break was imminent.

lol Naruto's gonna finish the training in a half hour.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Still can't get over Deidara's death?


Nope, she still can't.

You'd think she's reacting to Sasuke pissing on Sandaime's grave, forgetting that Deidara was a fucking lunatic who hated Sasuke because of his eyes, and went bat shit crazy about him not caring about exploding clay.

In other news, did Sasuke know about Karin's ability prior to her telling him to suck her off?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> If Sasuke got seriously fucked I'm going to jump and do a dance.
> 
> ...



Still mad that Deidara got beat?


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Charge in like a fool? You want him to send in shadow clones? This is how Sasuke fights. How was he suppose to know that the 8-tails would conduct lighting chakra through his sword and block his attack? This match up isn't in Sasuke's favor thus far. He is fighting against a better swordsman who can also match his lighting style sword attacks.
> 
> i never said he had to send in shadow clones. the more logical thing for him to do, the thing he did in the fight with itach was to have a genjutsu backup. that is also his fighting style. besides, almost every1 on the board agress he rushed in, even the sasuketards so for u to say that's how he fights is an enigma to me. if nything that's how naruto fights most of the time, not sasuke.
> 
> ...



now ur just babbling is not a valid response to some1's argument, ur just flaming here, that's not needed at all.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Still can't get over Deidara's death?




i for one never will .

but yea is hachibi hiding in the shade cuz he needs darkness to be able to use this aforementioned sword?

cuz thats the impression im getting.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke fans, we are in for two loooong weeks
> 
> 
> i think that i will not stay in the telegrams and the library for a while when the chapter comes out



Speaking of which, where are all the Sasuke fans? I havent seen them post.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Dasher said:


> So what did I miss, why the f is Kain still alive!
> 
> 
> 
> Go Hachibi go!.



After this chapter, she deserves more screentime


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

@yondaime: then you're very blind we're on every page.





JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke fans, we are in for two loooong weeks
> 
> 
> i think that i will not stay in the telegrams and the library for a while when the chapter comes out





Imo karin isn't more usefull than Sui and Juugo. All of them are trying their best, they just have different talents.
But yes, karin is more useful than the average kunoichi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hu,Sasuke and Karin had a love moment. 

*The pics aren't the best,so i didn't get it. Did Sasuke get hurt or Taka saved his ass (even if we clearly saw the swords hitting him in the previous chapter)?*

PS: Call me a attention whore,but i like to have an answer when i ask something.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> Nope, she still can't.
> 
> You'd think she's reacting to Sasuke pissing on Sandaime's grave, forgetting that Deidara was a fucking lunatic who hated Sasuke because of his eyes, and went bat shit crazy about him not caring about exploding clay.
> 
> In other news, did Sasuke know about Karin's ability prior to her telling him to suck her off?


probably he knew 



lol karin just turned out as a really useful kunoichi no? thats interesting :3


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Sasuke didn't even use genjutsu, his best raiton techniques (does that jutsu he used in the cave with Itachi ring a bell?), his speed, his strategy and his MS.
> And yet you say he was fighting at his best? You're opinion. But don't come with your "uchihatards trying to convince themselves", with this logic of yours.



He used his speed. 
He didn't get a chance to use genjutsu-he needs to look at the opponent's eyes, couldn't do it against Hachibi. Didn't have a chance to use any strategy since he got owned in 3 panels, and Kirin requires a lot of prep time and, again, he didn't have a chance since he was defeated in 3 panels. 

I agree with his MS, that's why I said he didn't go all aout, but if you consider that the eight tails  was writing rhymes while fighiting witih Sasuke you'll realize how huge the difference between the 2 is.


----------



## eHav (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> kishi is doing that so when sasuke use the ms it will look really strong
> ...




hehe u got that right


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> sasuke will control him and force him to sing some emo stuff and the hachibi will fall defeated on the floor




Yea cause he's controlling this fight so far 

I want to know what the 8th blade is Dammit


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> If Sasuke got seriously fucked I'm going to jump and do a dance.
> 
> ...



Even though 'some people' picked a fight with Sasuke?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Speaking of which, where are all the Sasuke fans? I havent seen them post.


i am one 


sandaime is one, vangard, bateman was posting here, etc


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Charge in like a fool? You want him to send in shadow clones? This is how Sasuke fights. How was he suppose to know that the 8-tails would conduct lighting chakra through his sword and block his attack? This match up isn't in Sasuke's favor thus far. He is fighting against a better swordsman who can also match his lighting style sword attacks.



i never said he had to send in shadow clones. the more logical thing for him to do, the thing he did in the fight with itach was to have a genjutsu backup. that is also his fighting style. besides, almost every1 on the board agress he rushed in, even the sasuketards so for u to say that's how he fights is an enigma to me. if nything that's how naruto fights most of the time, not sasuke.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Shidoshi said:


> In other news, did Sasuke know about Karin's ability prior to her telling him to suck her off?



For some reason I doubt it, but if you were that close to death and someone told you to bite their arm like it would actually do something, you probably wouldn't ask questions either.  Especially since Karin's arm was covered with...well, what is that anyway?  Markings?  Veins?  No wonder she wears long sleeves


----------



## Vanity (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Still can't get over Deidara's death?



Hey he died on my birthday. So give me a break. 



Shidoshi said:


> Nope, she still can't.
> 
> You'd think she's reacting to Sasuke pissing on Sandaime's grave, forgetting that Deidara was a fucking lunatic who hated Sasuke because of his eyes, and went bat shit crazy about him not caring about exploding clay.
> 
> In other news, did Sasuke know about Karin's ability prior to her telling him to suck her off?



Hey I like Deidara and understand how he feels actually. -_- I'm not going to get into it.

Anyway, 2 weeks until the next chapter? :S

That's annoying.

Well, at least this chapter makes Sasuke's team look less crappy(Suigetsu, Juugo, and Karin). They look more useful now. It's not like I really like them(well I like Suigetsu) but I don't hate anyone like I hate Sasuke himself so meh. XD Basically I'm just glad that Sasuke isn't stealing the show.


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 6, 2008)

I just enjoy to see all you sasutards who said the hachibi was just fodder. Seems as if this is gonna be a much longer fight than the most people here expected. Even if he gets defeated by sasuke, he is in my eyes not fodder. No genjutsu (thx god) and the sharingan seems not to be able to read the movements.
Now I know what sasuke' s purpose was for madara: Make itachi sacrifice himself, so he wasn' t a threat anymore to madara. Sasuke has done his job, so madara sent him to the hachibi to get killed


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke was not Going full out when got Punked 

Neither Was Hacibi when he punked Sasuke 

Now stop going off topic


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Lovebite
Zabuza sword
And Juugo smash.

Epic fucking chapter, i don't even care about Sasuke underestimating the Hachibi and getting stabbed.


----------



## Howdy (Aug 6, 2008)

Well...

I gave Sasuke way too much credit.  Hachibi really tore him a few new ones, eh?  Guess the character that ended up not living up to the hype is, in fact, Sasuke.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I'm talking about important characters... not fodder.



Naruto is strong enough to be in consideration for Hokage of the strongest hidden village. That's 99 percent of all ninja.



> Naruto is hokage candidate along Kakashi. And the current Kage is weaker than most Akatsuki members while Sasuke already defeated one and pushed Itachi to its limits.



The current Hokage would be upper tier akatsuki. She is at at least on Jiraiya and Orochimaru level since she is a Sannin. 




> 1 katon > Taijuu Kage bunshin. Already proven in the rooftop battle. Stop  overrating KB .



Ummm, no. taju kage bunshin is the strongest ninjutsu in manga and has been since day one. Manga proof:  


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










> Wind > Lightning in a direct clash of weapons using elemental recomposition of similar level. Sasuke's current raiton variants doesn't work like that.



Weapons have nothing to do with it.  Wind > Lightning.  Also naruto's spatial manipulation greater than anything Sasuke can do. 




> Because he stated he was tired of Konoha and wanted to finish them right on.  Besides he didn't use Kirin to beat Yamato. He was about to use Kirin to finish all TEAM YAMATO at once. That's very different.



He didn't beat Yamato. In fact, it was just a skirmish. Yamato never counter attacked.    




> False. Naruto admitted Sasuke was WAY STRONGER THAN him without even knowing about chidori variants. Current Naruto isn't even close of Sasuke. Don't be ridiculous.... Naruto at best has one new jutsu that works exactly like classic rasengan. Sasuke's elemental mastery let him use raiton for multiple uses... from long range attacks like chidori senbon, chidori sword for middle range attacks, chidori nagashi as defense or classic chidori for close range attack....



That's funny because the only thing that allowed Sasuke to get the upper hand was his chidori nagashi, which Naruto didn't know about.  Also he witnessed Sasuke use his chidori sword.  And then, he tried to use Kirin. Pretty much every advantage Sasuke had was a result  of having an affinity.  

Naruto only admitted that he needed to catch up with Sasuke, then he learned an affinity. Seems pretty linear to me...



> And we aren't even counting Sasuke's mastery of shunshin of his mastery of weapons like shurikens that he can combine with chidori.



These are fodder abilities that would not stand a chance against Naruto. 




> LOL. So you believe in the next battle between them Naruto will STOMP Sasuke?. Prepare for a bad wake up. Don't be ridiculous.



I never said that. I just don't believe base sasuke with just sharingan is a match for Naruto wind and new kb abilities. 



> Naruto will train with senjutsu  and even then it will be a 10 chapters battle by minimum.  Naruto without senjutsu can't even scratch current Sasuke.



More ridiculous hyperbole.  Senjutsu will not be Naruto's main power up. Pain is clearly greater than Sasuke and that's who is preparing for. Senjutsu has nothing to do with Sasuke.

At this point, I don't even see the point of such a battle. If Naruto can defeat Pain, he'll whip Sasuke. 





> Naruto will need senjutsu + Itachi's help to beat Sasuke.



He may used those abilites.. but that doesn't mean he needs necessarily needs them. Naruto's power up are no longer about just Sasuke.  




> It won't happen because it would be a massacre. That's why Naruto is training to use senjutsu and surpass Sasuke.



Again, senjutsu is not Naruto's main power up... and he's not training to fight Sasuke but Pain. 



> Your claim about Naruto using senjutsu to surpass Pain is absurd. Even Jiraiya couldn't beat Pain with senjutsu and the frog already admitted that even with senjutsu he doesn't know if Naruto could beat Pain.



Naruto is not Jiraiya.. and besides which we know that will be his next battle and pain is coming for Naruto right now. It is obvious he getting a power up to fight Pain -- not Sasuke. 




> I could take more seriously if you read the manga and take in  account shonen logic for your arguments. The very fact Naruto needed 2 training seasons to reach Sasuke shows how far from  him he is.



And all Sasuke needed was drugs/cs/ms/sharingan upgrades to get to his level.  And the whole time having an affinity while Naruto had none.  So basically Sasuke has four or five power ups in the span that Naruto has gotten two.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sasuke has no other feats rather then Shushin  Naruto as a kid could hold of the jaws of one of Oro's giant snake summons,he managed to break through Kakuzu's deffence,the same Kakuzu who would rape Sasuke in secs oh and surprise Orobuto.Naruto may not have Shushin but his KB makes up for it.Naruto's Fuuton seems muc more powerful then Sasuke's Raiton considering it can split a whole waterfall.The problem is that Naruto never had a full all out fight in part2



Nice. So you try to change the subject because you can't admit you were talking out of your ass?.

I quote Naruto... I believe in him more than you.

Naruto:  Sasuke is too strong for us. 

It doesn't matter what Naruto has done. We know by a fact that he considered Base Sasuke just with chidori nagashi and shunshin > him

Even after the fight against Kakuzu, Kakashi stated Naruto was getting  closer to Sasuke... implying Naruto wasn't strong enough yet and he never saw CS2, MS or chidori variants.


----------



## Kanae (Aug 6, 2008)

> lol karin just turned out as a really useful kunoichi no? thats interesting :3


I like it. Her way of being useful is very... unique  At least she isn't a normal medical ninja, but apparently her abilities come from being a subject of experimentation herself. She is very tough, seriously. The problem is that since we usually see her lusting after Sasuke she is taken as a fangirl that provides comical relief only  



> In other news, did Sasuke know about Karin's ability prior to her telling him to suck her off?


Well I can't really tell his expression in those panels, but I'd think he knew. He did say that she had unique abilities and that he needed her, didn't he? Now that this comes up, it'd make sense that he wasn't only talking about her chakra-sensing abilities


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Speaking of which, where are all the Sasuke fans? I havent seen them post.



They're here, arguing with the Naruto fans over whether Naruto would get his ass kicked by Hachibi too.  Well, some are, others aren't.  It just seems to me that haters of any character are usually louder than tards.  It's that way in any fandom.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hu,Sasuke and Karin had a love moment. 

The pics aren't the best,so i didn't get it. Did Sasuke get hurt or Taka saved his ass (even if we clearly saw the swords hitting him in the previous chapter)?

PS: Call me a attention whore,but i like to have an answer when i ask something.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Nice. So you try to change the subject because you can't admit you were talking out of your ass?.
> 
> I quote Naruto... I believe in him more than you.
> 
> ...



Look if Naruto thought that Sasuke is to strong in terms of speed he would train for it  Sasuke's chidori variants dont come close to Naruto's Fuuton fire power,yes Naruto can physicaly recompose his chakra into Fuuton but we havent seen his full skil set yet because he didnt had a main fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yea cause he's controlling this fight so far
> 
> I want to know what the 8th blade is Dammit



no one can keep control before the face of the MS hax debut+PNJ 



i wanna know too, we are in for some badass moves :3


this fight will be epic


i wanna see both sasuke and hachibi going all out


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

HunterXHunted said:


> i never said he had to send in shadow clones. the more logical thing for him to do, the thing he did in the fight with itach was to have a genjutsu backup. that is also his fighting style. besides, almost every1 on the board agress he rushed in, even the sasuketards so for u to say that's how he fights is an enigma to me. if nything that's how naruto fights most of the time, not sasuke.



A genjutsu backup? Sasuke uses genjutsu when the situation calls for it. And of course Sasuketards would say that after seeing him get owned with no illusion or replacement to save face. If he had an accurate idea of what we have already seen from the 8-tails beforehand, than yeah, he would have been a fool.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Lovebite
> Zabuza sword
> And Juugo smash.
> 
> Epic fucking chapter, i don't even care about Sasuke underestimating the Hachibi and getting stabbed.



Twice Last Chapter and looks like he was stabbed in the chest again lol


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i am one
> 
> 
> sandaime is one, vangard, bateman was posting here, etc



Well, sadly I'm a yondaime fan and the closest thing I get to him is Naruto running around screaming after Sasuke.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Howdy said:


> Well...
> *
> I gave Sasuke way too much credit.  Hachibi really tore him a few new ones, eh?*  Guess the character that ended up not living up to the hype is, in fact, Sasuke.



Yeah...

I'm sort of disgusted with him, at the moment. I know he'll end up winning - but he didn't have to get fucked up that badly, after one chapter.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

theimpossible said:


> I don't get this Hachibu hype, so he owned Sasuke. So has other ninja's in the past. And he's lame, boring, gneric and has bad ryhmes. Can someone other than Sasuke and taka stand more than a few seconds against this guy?



This is Godsuke the Sauce , Jesuke and his hand picked minions who the Sasuke fandom have been Hyping every chance they've had all last year


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

As a Sasuke fan i should be dissapointed.

But im also pleasured that at least 1 Bijuu didnt end up as a failure in a Akatsuki fight.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin's ability - very funny.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Hu,Sasuke and Karin had a love moment.
> 
> The pics aren't the best,so i didn't get it. Did Sasuke get hurt or Taka saved his ass (even if we clearly saw the swords hitting him in the previous chapter)?
> 
> PS: Call me a attention whore,but i like to have an answer when i ask something.



yes he did, he got stabbed, suigetsu and juugo came to save him, the hachibi started to cut zabuza's sword and sasuke used chidori in that


karin told him to bite and suck her 

and he got healed, somewhere around that the 8 tails got stabbed by the chidori but is not hurt at all, i wonder if the bijuu healed him, now he is behind one rock and karin found him, and sasuke is running to where he is, and he is talking about the eight sword


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> As a Sasuke fan i should be dissapointed.
> 
> But im also pleasured that at least 1 Bijuu didnt end up as a failure in a Akatsuki fight.



It's a good contrast compared to the other 3 eh


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, seeing as Sasuke didn't even really use the normal Sharingan genjutsu on Hachibi, it's not his loss.

I wonder... Is this what Karin did to Sasuke once before? ?


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> He used his speed.
> He didn't get a chance to use genjutsu-he needs to look at the opponent's eyes, couldn't do it against Hachibi. Didn't have a chance to use any strategy since he got owned in 3 panels, and Kirin requires a lot of prep time and, again, he didn't have a chance since he was defeated in 3 panels.
> 
> I agree with his MS, that's why I said he didn't go all aout, but if you consider that the eight tails  was writing rhymes while fighiting witih Sasuke you'll realize how huge the difference between the 2 is.



-He didn't use his shunshin at all, but if you naruto fans want to believe it, just like you want to believe that naruto has been hyped as one of the fastest then that's your call. Eventhough manga clearly shows a difference between running and bodyflicker.
-He could've come up with a plan with failsaves beforehand on how he would handle the hachibi, just like he did in his other fights. 
-You have no proof whatsoever that he tried to use genjutsu. The only thing sasuke was doing was, again charging at hachibi like an idiot.
-Sasuke has other raiton jutsu's he could've used, yet he showed no hints of using them. raiton needles, the raiton sabre, raiton through the ground, etc, etc.
-He didn't even bother to put on sharingan from moment one, yet you're claiming he wasn't understemating hachibi.
-And yes, he didn't even use MS.

-You said that Sasuke was fighting at his best and now you're suddenly saying you said otherwise. Funny as you were laughing at "uchihatards" for saying Sasuke didn't go all out.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> As a Sasuke fan i should be dissapointed.
> 
> But im also pleasured that at least 1 Bijuu didnt end up as a failure in a Akatsuki fight.



Pretty much.

Not to mention both really weren't even serious...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> -He didn't use his shunshin at all, but if you naruto fans want to believe it, just like you want to believe that naruto has been hyped as one of the fastest then that's your call. Eventhough manga clearly shows a difference between running and bodyflicker.
> -He could've come up with a plan with failsaves beforehand on how he would handle the hachibi, just like he did in his other fights.
> -You have no proof whatsoever that he tried to use genjutsu. The only thing sasuke was doing was, again charging at hachibi like an idiot.
> -Sasuke has other raiton jutsu's he could've used, yet he showed no hints of using them. raiton needles, the raiton sabre, raiton through the ground, etc, etc.
> ...



Sasuke didnt have time to use anything because he got onepaneled by the Hachibi


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> As a Sasuke fan i should be dissapointed.
> 
> But im also pleasured that at least 1 Bijuu didnt end up as a failure in a Akatsuki fight.



Considering how the 5-tails was owned off-panel and some were never even SHOWN, we really need some more jinchuuriki action.

Kishi introduced them at the beginning of part 2, but ever since them hardly showed them fight (a bit of nibi, that's it)


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> -He didn't use his shunshin at all, but if you naruto fans want to believe it, just like you want to believe that naruto has been hyped as one of the fastest then that's your call. Eventhough manga clearly shows a difference between running and bodyflicker.
> -He could've come up with a plan with failsaves beforehand on how he would handle the hachibi, just like he did in his other fights.
> -You have no proof whatsoever that he tried to use genjutsu. The only thing sasuke was doing was, again charging at hachibi like an idiot.
> -Sasuke has other raiton jutsu's he could've used, yet he showed no hints of using them. raiton needles, the raiton sabre, raiton through the ground, etc, etc.
> ...




Yes Sasuke wasn't totally Serious But Hachibi wasn't either hell Hachibi still ain't


Actually Sasuke was serious for the second Half of the last chapter his sharingan was on yet he still got owned, So just admit that Sasuke isn't inflauble


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Hopefully the Sauce will learn his lesson after this fight. Though i was hoping he'd get his ass kicked badly by Itachi, Naruto or Madara 



> As a Sasuke fan i should be dissapointed.
> 
> But im also pleasured that at least 1 Bijuu didnt end up as a failure in a Akatsuki fight.



As a Sasuke fan I'm more than disappointed, disappointed isn't the word. But Sasuke sucking Karin's blood and watching her having that "oh my god i'm coming" look on her face makes up for everything.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yes he did, he got stabbed, suigetsu and juugo came to save him, the hachibi started to cut zabuza's sword and sasuke used chidori in that




Oh,sankyu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I'm sort of disgusted with him, at the moment. I know he'll end up winning - but he didn't have to get fucked up that badly, after one chapter.


the one thing that bugs me is that he charged the 8 tails straight




he could have at least tried to make it better, he would probably still not do much against the hachibi, but i doubt that he would get stabbed


or like you said, kishi nerfed him, or he is underestimating


and underestimate is something that i dont forgive in one character, even sasuke


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

Owned by the 8tails


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi called team Taka weaklings,this is a kick in the nuts for the reputation of Akatsuki


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Not to mention both really weren't even serious...



Both weren't serious, but Sasuke was on the brink of death. 

Maybe I expect too much, though. To be honest, I expected this to be over in one chapter. I thought we were entering the era of 'Super Sasuke', after having Kishimoto dramatize his sitting in a chair...

This is all so weird.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Hopefully the Sauce will learn his lesson after this fight. Though i was hoping he'd get his ass kicked badly by Itachi, Naruto or Madara



Naruto? 
Naruto is still far away from "kicking Sasuke's ass". And he will probably not be above Sasuke's level anytime soon. Equal maybe.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin succumbing to the Uchiha bite is by far epic in it's own right.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2008)

Shades > Sasuke Genjutsu


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> the one thing that bugs me is that he charged the 8 tails straight
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually it's consistant he Charged head on at Deidara and had his wing blown Off it's how he fights


He choose to fight Oro head on too so there was no nerfing really


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Shades > Sasuke Genjutsu



Aoba fucking solos


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Hachibi called team Taka weaklings,this is a kick in the nuts for the reputation of Akatsuki



Don't bring Akatsuki into this , those guys capture Bijuus on daily basis and they do it with ease or little diffculty , and Taka arn't Akatsuki members just because they wear the cloak


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh wow. Karin is officially the worst character in Naruto.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> Shades > Sasuke Genjutsu



He didn't even use genjutsu yet 

If he tried, however, that'd be some serious failure. Blocked by shades 


Geg said:


> Oh wow. Karin is officially the worst character in Naruto.


It's ironic how the fangirls hate her because she basically puts a mirror into their face


----------



## Opuni (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Nice. So you try to change the subject because you can't admit you were talking out of your ass?.
> 
> I quote Naruto... I believe in him more than you.
> 
> ...



you make out chidori variants to be too much for naruto, in fact they are nothing but fodder against naruto, you really think in battle the only fuuton naruto will show is fuuton rasengan??thats retarded knowing what naruto is well capable of.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Naruto?
> Naruto is still far away from "kicking Sasuke's ass". And he will probably not be above Sasuke's level anytime soon. Equal maybe.



Zaru correcting Batemans views on Sasuke?

This really is a weird week


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Karin succumbing to the Uchiha bite is by far epic in it's own right.



Horny Karin is quite epic indeed


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, does the lighting village hate their jin. that much? We have seen both of them fight akatsuki causing alot of destruction and noise, yet not one ninja from the village has come to their rescue.

On another note- Nibi said she was the second strongest in the village, and whe can all pretty much see hachibi is stronger than her.(or maybe it was opponent choice, kakuzu and hidan had some great abillities that would take a genius to figure out). So where does this leave their kage? No wonder why they need the hyuuga's secrets to take down konoha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Not to mention both really weren't even serious...


i got upset not exacly because sasuke got owned, sure like one sasuke fan i dont like




what made me upset was his attitude


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Naruto?
> Naruto is still far away from "kicking Sasuke's ass". And he will probably not be above Sasuke's level anytime soon. Equal maybe.



Kicking is ass as in beat him up. A few broken bones, lost of a few teeth. Perhaps being in coma for a few weeks.



> Karin succumbing to the Uchiha bite is by far epic in it's own right.



That scene alone makes me actually looking forward to this chapter. Sasuke getting his ass kicked sucks but Karin wetting herself is awesome.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> Oh wow. Karin is officially the worst character in Naruto.



I know. Why did she heal him? She should let him die


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

lol people still think genjutsu=instant pwn lol just a matter of time b4 that =shit.

What you tards gonna rely on next


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Tenjin said:


> Don't bring Akatsuki into this , those guys capture Bijuus on daily basis and they do it with ease or little diffculty , and Taka arn't Akatsuki members just because they wear the cloak



If Sasuke was officialy in Akatsuki he would be the weakest member after Hidan and Konan


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Both weren't serious, but Sasuke was on the brink of death.
> 
> Maybe I expect too much, though. To be honest, I expected this to be over in one chapter. I thought we were entering the era of 'Super Sasuke', after having Kishimoto dramatize his sitting in a chair...
> 
> This is all so weird.



True, his recklessness was a letdown, but he did plan ahead atleast that much.
He got Karin to join his team afterall.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Hu,Sasuke and Karin had a love moment.
> 
> *The pics aren't the best,so i didn't get it. Did Sasuke get hurt or Taka saved his ass (even if we clearly saw the swords hitting him in the previous chapter)?*
> 
> PS: Call me a attention whore,but i like to have an answer when i ask something.



Sasuke got fucked up

 it's pretty clear

he's lying on the ground in a pool of his own blood (Kishi your imagery is fucking amazing btw)

and he's dying.. and will die

but Karin is there  so she'll do her thang, orgasm and Sasuke's gonna get back at Hachibi for round 2.. this time, it's serious bidness time!


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Naruto?
> Naruto is still far away from "kicking Sasuke's ass". And he will probably not be above Sasuke's level anytime soon. Equal maybe.



that' s somehow true. Naruto is not able to compete with sasuke. But not the way you' re thinking. Naruto wants to save sasuke right?.The problem is Naruto is too powerfull, there is no way he will fight sasuke without killing him. so he has 2 choices: Holding back and getting owned by sasuke, or going all out and killing sasuke


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i got upset not exacly because sasuke got owned, sure like one sasuke fan i dont like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. I just don't understand how he could underestimate hachibi this much. >__<

Then again, he's only 16 so he has a lot to learn.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

I would have preferred Sasuke getting owned by Naruto. 

I don't care what anyone say's, the 8-tails is filler. I know he's well liked, but he is nothing but another filler jin, who will have his bijuu extracted. 

Sasuke, as Itachi's closest living kin, should never get owned by filler.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i got upset not exacly because sasuke got owned, sure like one sasuke fan i dont like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the same attitude he had against Deidara and Itachi, even when talking with Madara he acted like this, it's just that this time his opponent doesn't forgive.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

I still don't understand Karin now if it were Itachi biting her...i would but Sasuke


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Horny Karin is quite epic indeed



Karin just became the envy of women worldwide! 



...and some men  

yaoi must die


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

She was even blushing, I don't know why people hate Karin...she's lovely 

She likes it with a bit of pain.


It would be funny if Sasuke after being healed by Karin got his ass kicked again. Even i'd laugh at that one.


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

MUahahaahaah Sasuke is a bitch! Itachi would've ate Hachibi like cooked food ......... Ratatatat!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

You know, this kind of reminds me of Szayel and one of his fat guys


----------



## Achab84 (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW So Sasuke was damaged by Hachibi...Actually he was beaten by Hachibi...I am not sure i follow the spoilers because its a little bit confusing. So Sasuke gets owned by Hachi and and Karin's blood regenerates him? Have i got it right? So that's why he keeps her? So basicallly without this Plot No....i mean her special quality Sasuke would have been one chaptered? And the guy still hasn't shown his full power...Of course Sasuke also hasnt but without hax abilities he seems he cannot win...Ok so we are gonna see his MS afterall


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi's immune to genjutsu will depend on how much he payed for his shades. Black people like to spend that cash afterall, so his $600 shades > sasuke's genjutsu


----------



## Surreal (Aug 6, 2008)

Even tho 8tails will probably lose in the end (he should, anyway), I would just like to take this opportunity to laugh at all the people that said  things like he will be "owned in one panel" because "Sasuke is so awesome, 8tails will get raped in 5 seconds" and every other fanoboyish and fangirlish ludicrous claim that was made before this confrontation. Thank you.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> I would have preferred Sasuke getting owned by Naruto.
> 
> I don't care what anyone say's, the 8-tails is filler. I know he's well liked, but he is nothing but another filler jin, who will have his bijuu extracted.
> 
> Sasuke, as Itachi's closest living kin, should never get owned by filler.




It just doesn't seem logical that Naruto would own him though. I see Naruto trumping Sasuke not outright beating his ass... for one Naruto would never use deadly force on his butt buddy.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

look this wholle thing is to hype sasukes MS powers.so at the end he'll use his MS powers since the regular attacks arent/wont work and he'll win.unless he'll retreat for now.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

^He's not retreating he's after the hachibi in the last page, after karin located him.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She was even blushing, I don't know why people hate Karin...she's lovely
> 
> She likes it with a bit of pain.
> 
> ...



She creeps me out...with all those bitemarks. And orgasming because someone is biting you=disgusting:S.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She was even blushing, I don't know why people hate Karin...she's lovely
> 
> She likes it with a bit of pain.
> 
> ...



 Yeah, Karin is edible 

Not gonna happen though


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> She was even blushing, I don't know why people hate Karin...she's lovely
> 
> She likes it with a bit of pain.



it gotta hurt to feel so goood  

karin's a freak! i love her 



geminis said:


> MUahahaahaah Sasuke is a bitch! Itachi would've ate Hachibi like cooked food ......... Ratatatat!



...das cuz Itachi don't play around son, he'd have MS'd right off the bat *as always* like he sonn'd Dei back then

das his MO, Itachi knows nobody beats Uchihas so he just goes for the instant win right away

Sasuke didn't... he was trying to get a feel for Hachibi so he attacked, got parried and wasn't ready for the onslaught counter of the jinchu


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Actually it's consistant he Charged head on at Deidara and had his wing blown Off it's how he fights
> 
> 
> He choose to fight Oro head on too so there was no nerfing really


yes, but still he used shunshin and had the sharingan activated...when he jumped in the 8 tails without even that, i thought already strange, when he ran again without shunshin, thinking that his sword would cut the hachibi's, without even consider the chance of the hachibi find a way to defend that...its underestimate


against deidara he was thinking about one strategy, he still managed to find a way out of that




right now he risked everything, he risked his life with a n00b move for nothing, he just showed me how much of a cock bratt he can be


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> look this wholle thing is to hype sasukes MS powers.so at the end he'll use his MS powers since the regular attacks arent/wont work and he'll win.unless he'll retreat for now.


Which is pretty clever move from Kishi. Gotta give him a credit.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> She creeps me out...with all those bitemarks. And orgasming because someone is biting you=disgusting:S.



I have this crazy theory, that its more to due with the person biting you then the bite itself.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I predict sasuke will discover pussy this chapter due to karin's reaction, and will lose as a result later on from being distracted.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

> It's the same attitude he had against Deidara and Itachi, even when talking with Madara he acted like this, it's just that this time his opponent doesn't forgive.



Sasuke only respects people who kicks his ass.

Sasuke fighting Deidara: Hmpf,he never gives up.
Sasuke after fighting Deidara: He was stronger than i thought,my enemy was a Akatsuki member.

Sasuke fighting Itachi: Am i too much for you?
Sasuke in the end of the fight: Tom Cruise! Someone! He's getting closer and closer! 

Sasuke talking to Madara: Yeah right,living legend. Don't waste my time


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I still don't understand Karin now if it were Itachi biting her...i would but Sasuke



Lol, what if suigetsu was biting karin.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

lookit that spoiler pics, lookit!!

-karin undresses-
-tells Sasuke to bite her.. go on-
-Sasuke bites her-
-hard... slowly at first and sucking on her arm now-
-Karin's head tilts back-
-moans escape her lips-

and this is a shounen?! for kids??? KISHI is GOD!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> I have this crazy theory, that its more to due with the person biting you then the bite itself.



Hell, i know i would explode in my pants if Sasuke bit me.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

It'd be funny only if Sasuke let his ass get beat on purpose just to get more Karin


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i got upset not exacly because sasuke got owned, sure like one sasuke fan i dont like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is how I feel too.  If Sasuke were going all out and still getting beaten up like in the Deidara fight I wouldn't mind, but he pulled a Naruto and charged straight forward.  That only works for Naruto because he can use Kage Bunshin, it's stupid for any other ninja to do it.  I'll be willing to forgive if he starts taking the fight a little more seriously now.

Most of Sasuke's fights have seemed to be like a seesaw, the balance of power and advantage going from Sasuke to his opponent, then back to Sasuke, and so on, but I don't see this fight going like this.  It seems like Sasuke's gotten serious and now knows what Hachibi is capable of, and at the same time it's been foreshadowed that Hachibi's eighth sword is something awesome.  It makes me think that Sasuke isn't really going to get a major upperhand in this fight, but it's either going to be pretty equal from now on or Hachibi is going to keep kicking Sasuke's ass with Sasuke only pulling out a win at the end.  I personally hope the fight is a little more leveled out.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> look this wholle thing is to hype sasukes MS powers.so at the end he'll use his MS powers since the regular attacks arent/wont work and he'll win.unless he'll retreat for now.



Yeah, but the last thing we Uchiha fans needed was for Sasuke to try to win without his sharingan, and get pwned. Even if he does win, it will only make the anti-Uchihatards more annoying with their...

...'Uchiha's are useless without their sharingan'. Sasuke's performance has nothing to do with Itachi, but people will lump all Uchiha together.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

hi, I have a confession..

I too, would love to bite Karin

 mmm..


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sasuke, as Itachi's closest living kin, should never get owned by filler.



Gospel 



JeanneUchiha said:


> yes, but still he used shunshin and had the sharingan activated...when he jumped in the 8 tails without even that, i thought already strange, when he ran again without shunshin, thinking that his sword would cut the hachibi's, without even consider the chance of the hachibi find a way to defend that...its underestimate
> 
> 
> against deidara he was thinking about one strategy, he still managed to find a way out of that
> ...




Well it looks like Sasuke has got some maturing to do himself 

Exactly He's a kid, Kids tend to be arrogant ahd think that they are the best thing since sliced bread and they get whooped for it, But they get up learn from their mistakes and don't repeat the error 

This fight will make him stronger than a Simple 1 chapter win ever would


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> right now he risked everything, he risked his life with a n00b move for nothing, he just showed me how much of a cock bratt he can be



Yes, his arrogance is officially over 9000. It's okay to be arrogant, that's one of the reasons I like him. But he should never underestimate an opponent again.

Imagine if he did that to Madara.


----------



## Opuni (Aug 6, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Well, seeing as Sasuke didn't even really use the normal Sharingan genjutsu on Hachibi, it's not his loss.
> 
> I wonder... Is this what Karin did to Sasuke once before? ?



so, in other words he is really shit without the sharingan


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> It's the same attitude he had against Deidara and Itachi, even when talking with Madara he acted like this, it's just that this time his opponent doesn't forgive.


well, with deidara he had a silent fight



deidara was 10000x times more cocky during the fight than sasuke, and he got what he deserved for that


with itachi sasuke did not do bad, what happened was that the kirin failed, its not like everyone has susanoo




sasuke never underestimated deidara or itachi, now the hachibi, he did, and he was reckless


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> I would have preferred Sasuke getting owned by Naruto.
> 
> I don't care what anyone say's, the 8-tails is filler. I know he's well liked, but he is nothing but another filler jin, who will have his bijuu extracted.
> 
> Sasuke, as Itachi's closest living kin, should never get owned by filler.



Just cause you turned into a sasuketard & foolishy think itachi will live through sasuke & use finesse moves & skill to win lol.

He got owned period fillers don't own at this level they don't expose characters arsenal as shit & mere average.He is gaara level of character now its a shame he will die though.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

poor Naruto 

his training takes up most of the chapter

but all people could talk about is how badass Hachibi is, Sasuke dying, and sex with Karin

LOL Naruto can't win!


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke's hard cock will now replace the worthless sword he got from Oro  

8 tails is fucked though if his weakness is genjutsu, he doesn't look like the type that can handle it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> ...'Uchiha's are useless without their sharingan'. Sasuke's performance has nothing to do with Itachi, but people will lump all Uchiha together.



yea i never got that reasoning. its like dont all bloodline users use their bloodline?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow Kishi you never ceases to amaze me with the surprises. I actually thought it would end up being either a genjutsu or a bunshin. I'm happy it wasn't it makes the fight more epic that way. Heh, I guess people can't bash Team taka for being weak now when even Sasuke got owned too. The 8 tail is just that strong, but it look like it will end with a MS jutsu as expected. Plus Karin having an orgasm with Sasuke biting her arm makes this chapter a 10/10 for me. 

But I do wonder what is with her arms. It kind of like Kabuto arms after he took some of Orochimaru cells.


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yeah, but the last thing we Uchiha fans needed was for Sasuke to try to win without his sharingan, and get pwned. Even if he does win, it will only make the anti-Uchihatards more annoying with their...
> 
> ...'Uchiha's are useless without their sharingan'. Sasuke's performance has nothing to do with Itachi, but people will lump all Uchiha together.



and at the same time give the uchihatards the excuse of "if sasuke had used his sharingan, he would have kicked the hachibi' s ass in 5 sec"
that' s just the way it goes in fanboywars


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yeah, but the last thing we Uchiha fans needed was for Sasuke to try to win without his sharingan, and get pwned. Even if he does win, it will only make the anti-Uchihatards more annoying with their...
> 
> ...'Uchiha's are useless without their sharingan'. Sasuke's performance has nothing to do with Itachi, but people will lump all Uchiha together.



Against the strongest jinchuuriki shown in the manga.
Which is probably why Madara sent Sasuke in the first place.

But you're right, they are sinking and will grab any opportunity.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, what if suigetsu was biting karin.



That Albino Turd can bleed her dry for all i care


----------



## Toproq (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> look this wholle thing is to hype sasukes MS powers.so at the end he'll use his MS powers since the regular attacks arent/wont work and he'll win.unless he'll retreat for now.



He wont retreat unless its to get his brothers eyes. If that happens he will be even more powerful.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Never thought the day would come when i'd say "Sasuke is eating a girl and she's loving it" on the same day i can say "Sasuke got owned and got saved by Karin"


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sasuke's performance has nothing to do with Itachi, but people will lump all Uchiha together.



It kind of bothers me how people kept comparing Sasuke and Itachi last chapter only because he pulled a freakin' sword out of his sleeve, like it was a trademark move that only Itachi has done in the manga so far.  It's really getting ridiculous.  The only similarity between the two of them is the sharingan, and people act like Sasuke is the second coming of Itachi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Sandaime  View Post
> She creeps me out...with all those bitemarks. And orgasming because someone is biting you=disgusting.



Disgusting? You are cold like a ice cube. Someone should teach you the ways of hotness. 

Well. Looks like Karin is gonna be less hated now on.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Just cause you turned into a sasuketard & foolishy think itachi will live through sasuke & use finesse moves & skill to win lol.
> 
> He got owned period fillers don't own at this level they don't expose characters arsenal as shit & mere average.He is gaara level of character now its a shame he will die though.
> 
> *Im gonna laugh at you when you join in the pain/nagato brigade*.



Don't laugh, 'cause I've long said Nagato was my favorite type of character. I don't care for Pein, but Nagato is my type of character...

...a supreme prodigy, with a powerful doujutsu. Sounds exactly like Itachi. Not to mention, he looks like a heterosexual Orochimaru.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Sasuke only respects people who kicks his ass.
> 
> Sasuke fighting Deidara: Hmpf,he never gives up.
> Sasuke after fighting Deidara: He was stronger than i thought,my enemy was a Akatsuki member.
> ...



Sasuke against Hachibi: 
"hmpf! shunshin and chidoried sword and he's done for" 

3 seconds later "Help Suigetsu!"


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> But I do wonder what is with her arms. It kind of like Kabuto arms after he took some of Orochimaru cells.



Like some have said, those are bite marks


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Even though 'some people' picked a fight with Sasuke?



This time he is the one picking the fight. 

He even had the audacity to tell Hachibi he has no business knowing why they want to capture him.

Doesnt matter though cos Hachibi is destined to loose, its just how quickly. He is toast.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> Wow Kishi you never ceases to amaze me with the surprises. I actually thought it would end up being either a genjutsu or a bunshin. I'm happy it wasn't it makes the fight more epic that way. Heh, I guess people can't bash Team taka for being weak now when even Sasuke got owned too. The 8 tail is just that strong, but it look like it will end with a MS jutsu as expected. Plus Karin having an orgasm with Sasuke biting her arm makes this chapter a 10/10 for me.
> 
> But I do wonder what is with her arms. It kind of like Kabuto arms after he took some of Orochimaru cells.



Those were Bite marks from where she has been biten in the past


----------



## Achab84 (Aug 6, 2008)

But we all have to admit that Kishi did manage to surprise us all...even if he does win due to MS, he managed to balance him and in a believable way...And if Karin does have these skill its a perfect explanation to the great question: WTF does she actually do that give her significance...Well played Kishi...


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

If Sasuke wins with MS alone and get's outclassed in everything else, and having Hebi's help, I will have to say my opinion of him will go down.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> Sasuke against Hachibi:
> "hmpf! shunshin and chidoried sword and he's done for"
> 
> 3 seconds later "Help Suigetsu!"



you missed Juugo and Karin Karin was the most useful



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Never thought the day would come when i'd say "Sasuke is eating a girl and she's loving it" on the same day i can say "Sasuke got owned and got saved by Karin"



i cant believe I'm typing it too. Karin saved Sasuke from certain death :amazed

@Hatifnatten

That is very wrong, what's wrong with you man?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> i dont understand why kishi didnt make taka take down hachibi together, you know like a team, that's what a team does is work together...
> 
> if they had joined forces we could have seen some new technique combination's some different action and hell taka would have actually been good for shit.




 


it's time's like these that this chapter seems to good to be true.










^man naruto has good endurance


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> i cant believe I'm typing it too. Karin saved Sasuke from certain death :amazed



And Sasuke ate her out as thanks pek


----------



## Austeria (Aug 6, 2008)

This chapter is entertaining beyond belief. Both the in-manga fight and Sasuke fans' reactions. 

Am I the only Sasuke fan who is pleased with the recent developments? Sasuke seemingly defeated is the best thing that could ever happen (yes, I said it!).  Sasuke's been pwning ever since Part 2 started; this only makes his character and climb in the power levels more believable. Not only that, I feel like this is the first time in a really long time that I actually feel some tension and am worried about Sasuke in a fight. I know he's going to win and this fight will probably be a big display of his new hax MS prowess, but I still love the fact that Sasuke is given the chance to shine against someone with such a unique fighting style (and be the "underdog").

This is just a different scenario than the usual and I appreciate the change. 

P.S. Oh, and Karin... wth?


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If Sasuke wins with MS alone and get's outclassed in everything else, and having Hebi's help, I will have to say my opinion of him will go down.



If Sasuke goes all out and fight Hachibi with all he got and still loses, then Hachibi is just very strong IMO.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel Itachi's shame. I'm sure his palm is covering his face. 

Offtopic: I've clearly been too active on this forum, though. I'm ACTUALLY disgusted by what happened & and I was actually *happy* to be back after my two week ban. What in the world have I turned into?

You people have become like some sort of crazy second family - even if you don't consider me the same...............................................


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

What will be worse if he wins with the bjiuu controlling power MS grants, instead of an actual MS jutsu he got or created.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> look this wholle thing is to hype sasukes MS powers.so at the end he'll use his MS powers since the regular attacks arent/wont work and he'll win.unless he'll retreat for now.



No one cares about that brotha sasukes tards babel about how skilled sasuke is this & that variations ,but reality is he is just average at best. 

& just like everyone with rational thinking has said he realise on free power ups & non trained skills.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

i am the only one who think more of more that karin is Oro spy on sasuke, her jutsu is 100% completely control by oro.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If Sasuke wins with MS alone and get's outclassed in everything else, and having Hebi's help, I will have to say my opinion of him will go down.



Because Hachibi is a chump, right?


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> ...das cuz Itachi don't play around son, he'd have MS'd right off the bat *as always* like he sonn'd Dei back then
> 
> das his MO, Itachi knows nobody beats Uchihas so he just goes for the instant win right away
> 
> Sasuke didn't... he was trying to get a feel for Hachibi so he attacked, got parried and wasn't ready for the onslaught counter of the jinchu




You raise the obvious point....but I Have the strong feeling that had Itachi THE GREAT went at the hachi without Sharingan activated, he would've still owned the hachibi. He would've owned the hachibi with a fucking kunai. Only reason sasuke matched Itachi back in their ninjutsu exchange was because Itachi dumbied himself down.

I'm thrilled that Sasuke got pieced out because he needs to get off his high hoarse and act more like his brother who was a real fuckin shinobi who knew how to put high level opponents in place.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Because Hachibi is a chump, right?



That and I will be pissed at Kishi.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> i am the only one who think more of more that karin is Oro spy on sasuke, her jutsu is 100% completely control by oro.



Orochimaru is gone. Karin's jutsu-blood is most likely because of all the experimenting on her. I don't think it's controlled by Oro.


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> And Sasuke ate her out as thanks pek



He's been doing a lot of eating going by the marks  She must taste really good!


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> I feel Itachi's shame. I'm sure his palm is covering his face.
> 
> Offtopic: I've clearly been too active on this forum, though. I'm ACTUALLY disgusted by what happened & and I was actually *happy* to be back after my two week ban. What in the world have I turned into?
> 
> You people have become like some sort of crazy second family - even if you don't consider me the same...............................................



I second that, I was wondering where you had gone off to.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Karin's skill from this chapter may be due to Kabuto. The guy had amazing regeneration, maybe by experimenting on her they evolved it into a medical jutsu of some sort.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> You people have become like some sort of crazy second family - even if you don't consider me the same...............................................



sure we consider you family!

I consider you as the creepy uncle i make a habit of not sitting on your lap.


man i just realised that the hachibi fight is one part of it, thank you kishi for not doing a one scenario chapter. even though its only 17 pages you need more than focus on one thing in a week of waiting for new developments.


----------



## McLovin (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> poor Naruto
> 
> his training takes up most of the chapter
> 
> but all people could talk about is how badass Hachibi is, Sasuke dying, and sex with Karin



Maybe that's because we can't even *see* his god damn scenes, and the spoiler provider refused to give us details. 

Also, it seems you're the one who only wants to talk about sex with Karin. You bring it up in every single post.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 6, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Because Hachibi is a chump, right?





Sandaime said:


> If Sasuke goes all out and fight Hachibi with all he got and still loses, then Hachibi is just very strong IMO.



No matter how you look at it Hacibi is filler , Filler pwning Main character is


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I think Karin's skill from this chapter may be due to Kabuto. The guy had amazing regeneration, maybe by experimenting on her they evolved it into a medical jutsu of some sort.


It more interesting now - who's main character daughter she is...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Gospel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes :3, thats the best thing of that all


perhaps this fight will even make up sasuke's mind about the attack konoha thing and even the ems


sasuke needs to take some lessons:

- dont underestimate anyone;
- dont be too arrogant with his team;
- respect the values of team work;
- dont be so reckless with his life;
- dont think that backstab is the best way for everything;
- respect friendship;


looks like with this fight perhaps he will learn at least:

- dont underestimate anyone;

because in my pov he did...

- dont be too arrogant with his team

he is all like "if you dont want to be here just go away" to them, and now they just saved his life

- respect the values of team work

the "think that you can do everything alone" is one of the worst things about sasuke's character

- dont be so reckless with your life

sasuke looks like just does not care at all...


i hope that after that sasuke will change alot with team taka, and with karin


thats funny, this scene made me remember when sasuke got owned by lee, and in the end that was one important thing to him, talking about skill, and he would be in deep shit if he had not copied lee's taijutsu




the other two will probably come with madara and naruto


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Orochimaru is gone. Karin's jutsu-blood is most likely because of all the experimenting on her. I don't think it's controlled by Oro.



i hate to say it, but oro is still alive, even if u dont like it, but he is still in kabuto, so sooner or later oro will take control on kabuto, and all his power and influence upon karin will leash out.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Aug 6, 2008)

geminis said:


> You raise the obvious point....but I Have the strong feeling that had Itachi THE GREAT went at the hachi without Sharingan activated, he would've still owned the hachibi. He would've owned the hachibi with a fucking kunai. Only reason sasuke matched Itachi back in their ninjutsu exchange was because Itachi dumbied himself down.
> 
> I'm thrilled that Sasuke got pieced out because he needs to get off his high hoarse and act more like his brother who was a real fuckin shinobi who knew how to put high level opponents in place.



Yeah Itachi would have just threw a paper plane on hachibi and he would had have just exploded...

come on man


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Tenjin said:


> No matter how you look at it Hacibi is filler , Filler pwning Main character is



Yeah, that is going to be a running joke...

...Sasuke got pwned by filler. Even if the Hachibi is strong - people will still make fun of Sasutards because of it.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, I've thought about it and I think that Sasuke will lose.

Most likely hebi-members will be killed and Madara will save Sasuke.


----------



## Dark Saint (Aug 6, 2008)

Hachibi reminds me of one of those filler guys that seem overpowered against Naruto, and I've always wondered the outcome if Sasuke went against them. Is this the result!?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Kishi must be trying to hype Hachibi to show how useful he will be during the konoha attack. Either Taka will come out on top, despite whatever wounds they might suffer.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

We need a Karin vs Sakura battle now... fighting over Sasuke.


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Austeria said:


> This chapter is entertaining beyond belief. Both the in-manga fight and Sasuke fans' reactions.
> 
> Am I the only Sasuke fan who is pleased with the recent developments? Sasuke seemingly defeated is the best thing that could ever happen (yes, I said it!).  Sasuke's been pwning ever since Part 2 started; this only makes his character and climb in the power levels more believable. Not only that, I feel like this is the first time in a really long time that I actually feel some tension and am worried about Sasuke in a fight. I know he's going to win and this fight will probably be a big display of his new hax MS prowess, but I still love the fact that Sasuke is given the chance to shine against someone with such a unique fighting style (and be the "underdog").
> 
> P.S. Oh, and Karin... wth?



I'm glad that Sasuke's shown that he's mortal and can be beaten, but the thing I was a little disappointed about was how he charged forward without thinking.  I would rather him lose because the enemy is better rather than him being stupid.  After thinking it through a little bit I'm not as disappointed mainly because Hachibi attacked so quickly that I'm not sure how it would have helped had he done anything different.  I agree with what you say about having him shine against a skilled opponent though.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

anti uchiha fans make me chuckle.

to Downgrade sasuke you downgrade 8tails

its like wow... too funny


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Tenjin said:


> No matter how you look at it Hacibi is filler , Filler pwning Main character is



Indeed. Sasuke will now definately win, i guess this is just some of his battle skills development. He was way too reckless there...

Juugo smash made Hachibi gtfo though for a second


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I found it, and after about day of rolling on floor deside to share. You're not going to see things like that every day.
> 
> Don't worry - there's reverse one.



I find it very funny but wrong at the same time. Its like watching the midget fight on Jerry Springer Show, I was rolling on the floor but felt guilty about it. 

-------------------------------

I still cant believe what I'm seeing..... Kishimoto created a way to defeat Sasuke, keep him alive and its not a Genjutsu..... This man is very smart.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe this will make Sasuke take Itachi's eyes. He has to get them at some point...

Maybe Madara will rescue him. That would suck, royally.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> Yeah Itachi would have just threw a paper plane on hachibi and he would had have just exploded...
> 
> come on man



Itachi would have flicked the hair out of his eyes then Pawned Hachibi




Sandaime said:


> Ok, I've thought about it and I think that Sasuke will lose.
> 
> Most likely hebi-members will be killed and Madara will save Sasuke.



I have a Bad feeling Juugo's gonna go out like Android 16


----------



## .44 (Aug 6, 2008)

I still can't believe it wasn't genjutsu...

Kishimoto really impressed me with this chapter.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 6, 2008)

You know, I'm actually disappointed in some Sasuke fans. They expect him to be some emotionless powerhouse instead of actually accepting his character and they jump off the bandwagon as quickly as they came when shit hits the fan. 

I guess that's what happens when you're all hotstuff. You get lots of "friends" who just come for the blings.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

1 HP by chewing up on someones body parts, lulz.

Im glad it was a girl who had this ability. Knowing Kishi, it probably wouldnt be a arm Sasuke had to bite if it was a guy


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

telling you guys, 8tails is joining hebi


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> Naruto is strong enough to be in consideration for Hokage of the strongest hidden village. That's 99 percent of all ninja.



According to that logic too then Sasuke is stronger than 99,9% of the ninjas. Nobody cares about fodder. We know how Sasuke beat 1000 of them without a scratch. We know we are talking here.... Kage level nins... and among them Naruto is still low tier while Sasuke has proven to be at last mid tier... and probably high tier with MS. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> The current Hokage would be upper tier akatsuki. She is at at least on Jiraiya and Orochimaru level since she is a Sannin.



lol no. Does Sakura has the same strength than Naruto and Sasuke just because she is a team  7 member?. When Tsunade was about to betray Konoha, Jiraiya stated he would kill her if she tried and she crapped on her pants. 

Orochimaru > Jiraiya > Tsunade by the way. That's the way always has been. That's why Jiraiya couldn't stop Orochimaru and when all of them  had handicaps Oro still stomped Jiraiya again. Even the databook support Oro is the strongest sannin.  



KyuubiChakra said:


> Ummm, no. taju kage bunshin is the strongest ninjutsu in manga and has been since day one. Manga proof:



lol no  

So Kb is stronger than Susano, Edo Tensei, Shiki Fuujin, Hirashin, etc...

You are the one who is overracting Naruto. Defeating a chunnin fodder like Mizuki doesn't prove he is kage level or KB is  the greatest jutsu ever. 

Any wide area elemental jutsu can take care of KB like Sasuke showed in part 1 in the rooftop battle getting ride of all clones with a single C-rank katon.   




KyuubiChakra said:


> Weapons have nothing to do with it.  Wind > Lightning.  Also naruto's spatial manipulation greater than anything Sasuke can do.



Re-read the manga. 

Asuma: "when two weapons face each other the one with the strongest element will win". 

Do you know what logic means?. Fuuton > Raiton doesn't mean every fuuton jutsu automatically cancel any raiton jutsu. 

According  to that logic I can say Sasuke will beat FRS with a simple katon. 

If Sasuke use his Chidori Mace to cut off Naruto's head his wind won't save him. 

FRS just can help Naruto in the case Sasuke clashed directly a regular chidori against it. 





KyuubiChakra said:


> He didn't beat Yamato. In fact, it was just a skirmish. Yamato never counter attacked.



A skirmish could take Yamato's life if Sasuke didn't spare him to focus his attention in suppresing Kyuubi's chakra. Yamato himself stated he couldn't even move due Chidori Nagashi making his body go numb.   



KyuubiChakra said:


> That's funny because the only thing that allowed Sasuke to get the upper hand was his chidori nagashi, which Naruto didn't know about.  Also he witnessed Sasuke use his chidori sword.  And then, he tried to use Kirin. Pretty much every advantage Sasuke had was a result  of having an affinity.



Nobody knew anything about each other. Sasuke didn't know about Oodama and he still owned Naruto.  Naruto didn't see his chidori sword... he was in the ground in that moment struggling with the Kyuubi.  Sasuke didn't used Kirin at the  end... none of them had an idea about what Sasuke was gonna do. Naruto practically didn't see anything about Sasuke and he still stated he was TOO STRONG for THEM. 

You don't understand until now Naruto having an affinity or not doesn't make any difference. Oodama Rasengan already could kill Sasuke if impacted directly. FRS was needed to beat a guy with a special body. 

If Sasuke can evade regular Rasengan he can evade FRS too.. given they work  in the same way... the  only thing it changes it's the amount of damage... but even regular Rasegan can be lethal..... Oodama is overkill already. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> Naruto only admitted that he needed to catch up with Sasuke, then he learned an affinity. Seems pretty linear to me...



No.  Because he say Sasuke was TOO STRONG for him. He never say he needed an affinity to catch him. Kakashi stated the training was to surpass him not Sasuke. 

Kakashi himself stated after the fight with Kakuzu that Naruto was getting "closer" and he didn't know about MS, CS2 or Chidori variants. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> These are fodder abilities that would not stand a chance against Naruto.



So you have no argument and started trolling?. 

And you want my respect?. Lol


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

No offense to the Rainbow Coalition...

...but, it think it's very queer that people will make a gif of chibi-Naruto humping chibi-Sasuke - but when I offered money for someone to create a gif of someone performing the 'Thousand Years Of Pein' on Hinata...

...no one was interested.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> We need a Karin vs Sakura battle now... fighting over Sasuke.



Indeed  Whoever is the winner get's bitten by Sasuke 

Pein not getting Naruto though is going to take away some serious power for when Madara, etc attack Konoha, considering Kyuubi is the strongest bjiuu.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

i wasnt expecting the stabbing part to be real.kishi really surprised us there.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

zabuza sword was about to be defeated


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont understand why people say Sasuke has more potential then Itachi,the more the story passes the more we know why Madara and Oro said that Sasuke will surpass Itachi.Because of his disease otherwise Itachi would realise his full potential and Sasuke wouldnt even come on his radar anymore in the powerscaling.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> We need a Karin vs Sakura battle now... fighting over Sasuke.


Sakura is after Naruto. But after Karin going to be revealed as man, Sasuke surely going to reconsider Sakura.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> I never said that. I just don't believe base sasuke with just sharingan is a match for Naruto wind and new kb abilities.



Even without sharingan Sasuke still would stomp current Naruto. 

With Sharingan is overkill... just one genjutsu and bye bye. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> More ridiculous hyperbole.  Senjutsu will not be Naruto's main power up. Pain is clearly greater than Sasuke and that's who is preparing for. Senjutsu has nothing to do with Sasuke.





Naruto will face Sasuke before Pain. The whole  point to make Sasuke an enemy of Konoha was to create an excuse to make these 2 battle. The main rivalry of the series is Naruto and Sasuke... not Naruto and Pain. 

Naruto will have Senjutsu when he faces Sasuke. You are too stupid if you believe he won't use it.  

Your hyperbole is ridiculous. How practically the same Naruto as always with just a bigger rasengan can match all Sasuke has show in 3 consecutives battles?.

Why do you think Naruto is training before facing Sasuke?. Why you think all the hype relative to Sasuke?. Because Sasuke along Pain is one of Naruto's final challenges... you are too naive if you  believe current Naruto has a chance. 



KyuubiChakra said:


> At this point, I don't even see the point of such a battle. If Naruto can defeat Pain, he'll whip Sasuke.



Did you missed the part when Sasuke stated he would attack the elders and joined Akatsuki?. Who will stop him then?. Neji? 





KyuubiChakra said:


> He may used those abilites.. but that doesn't mean he needs necessarily needs them. Naruto's power up are no longer about just Sasuke.



No. But they are part of Sasuke too. You can be that naive to think this senjutsu training has nothing to do with Sasuke when Sasuke has been Naruto's objetive the last 3 years. Even Fukusaku admitted senjutsu couldn't be enough to  beat Pain. And it seems you forget Minato's key. Naruto at last will have 2 power ups before the end of the series.  



KyuubiChakra said:


> Again, senjutsu is not Naruto's main power up... and he's not training to fight Sasuke but Pain.



From 3 years ago Naruto has been training to surpass Sasuke. Don't be naive. Naruto will face Sasuke after this training eventually. And he will have senjutsu by then. 




KyuubiChakra said:


> Naruto is not Jiraiya.. and besides which we know that will be his next battle and pain is coming for Naruto right now. It is obvious he getting a power up to fight Pain -- not Sasuke.



Naruto isn't Jiraiya. Jiraiya is more experienced and powerful than Naruto and he couldn't beat Pain. Pain will go to Konoha..... Naruto isn't in Konoha therefore they won't fight yet. 

And if they do right now... the most  probably is Naruto will lose  the first battle. And if Pain loses right now it means he wasn't final boss material therefore Sasuke will be stronger than him when he faces Naruto.  



KyuubiChakra said:


> And all Sasuke needed was drugs/cs/ms/sharingan upgrades to get to his level.  And the whole time having an affinity while Naruto had none.  So basically Sasuke has four or five power ups in the span that Naruto has gotten two.



There is no proof he used drugs. Sakura speculated that Sasuke could used drugs or kinjutsu because he was too strong. 

Naruto has Kyuubi who is the strongest bijuu on earth. I don't see how you can get a power up more broken than that. 

It doesn't matter how power ups Sasuke had. 

Because Naruto already admitted that a shunshin +  chidori nagashi > him.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Austeria said:


> You know, I'm actually disappointed in some Sasuke fans. They expect him to be some emotionless powerhouse instead of actually accepting his character and they jump off the bandwagon as quickly as they came when shit hits the fan.
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you're all hotstuff. You get lots of "friends" who just come for the blings.



Why are you disappointed? Ok here's what I think:

-Sasuke will lose and realise that he needs to get stronger if he wants to stand a chance against Madara and Danzou.

-Madara will then train Sasuke.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> telling you guys, 8tails is joining hebi



why would he? he is stronger than all of them!


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Austeria said:


> You know, I'm actually disappointed in some Sasuke fans. They expect him to be some emotionless powerhouse instead of actually accepting his character and they jump off the bandwagon as quickly as they came when shit hits the fan.
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you're all hotstuff. You get lots of "friends" who just come for the blings.



What are you talking about?  Just because fans are disappointed in how he's losing doesn't mean that they're not fans anymore.  I'm not really sure where you're taking this from.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Indeed. Sasuke will now definately win, i guess this is just some of his battle skills development. He was way too reckless there...
> 
> Juugo smash made Hachibi gtfo though for a second


i like how juugo recovered his credibility this fight



i liked what happened



i just wish that sasuke would be pwned but trying to fight serious, not underestimating



that made him look like one reckless guy, and he is


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> anti uchiha fans make me chuckle.
> 
> to Downgrade sasuke you downgrade 8tails
> 
> its like wow... too funny



I think they are using the Naruto v Kakuzu logic. rather than acknowedge the victor, they diss the opponent. Classic tard behaviour


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> i wasnt expecting the stabbing part to be real.kishi really surprised us there.



Me too. Raiton jutsu's seem useless, perhaps Sasuke should have trained more with Katon instead of just one element.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 6, 2008)

L.M.A.O. Okay, I enjoyed this chapter. I like crack. These two things are related so much. xD Anyway, I kind of feel weird for her though, look at all those bite marks on her arms. I wonder if this is something Karin had since she was a child or if it was a result of experimentation. As for Mr. 8tails' line at the end, I giggled hard.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> anti uchiha fans make me chuckle.
> 
> to Downgrade sasuke you downgrade 8tails
> 
> its like wow... too funny



i dont think anyone wants to downgrade sasuke, anyone with a brain can see he is good and all that. the year's worth of his kishi endorsement has seen to that.

i just think some people are enjoying sasuke be at the end of more different and realistic scenario's. i like who i like wether or not they suck hence the juugo avatar.

sasuke will win but the fact he needs his team, can get fucked up bad like anyone else actually does and isnt the the invincible machine that we have been forced to believe by both creator and fan, does his character a lot of good.

fact is uchiha fan are tetchy only because they are afraid of not being winners by supporting winners.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> According to that logic too then Sasuke is stronger than 99,9% of the ninjas. Nobody cares about fodder. We know how Sasuke beat 1000 of them without a scratch. We know we are talking here.... Kage level nins... and among them Naruto is still low tier while Sasuke has proven to be at last mid tier... and probably high tier with MS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm no base Sasuke surpasses Naruto with his Sharingan only,Shshin gets neutralised with KB and in Taijutsu i dont see Sasuke being physicaly strong at all,besides Naruto has large nuking jutsus and his Fuuton shits on Sasuke's Raiton.The Katons are just FAIL..


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i like how juugo recovered his credibility this fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madara warned him not to be reckless with his life and what is he doing?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> zabuza sword was about to be defeated




How  many times has it been beaten now 



vagnard said:


> Even without sharingan Sasuke still would stomp current Naruto.



Weren't you the one last week saying that we don't know enougth about Sasuke w/o Sharingan to make such claims?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think Sasuke fans are jumping off the bandwagon.

Hell, back when Itachi said that Madara was stronger than him - I puked up my guts. However, I eventually came around.

I'm sure Sasuke fans will as well.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

hussamb said:


> why would he? he is stronger than all of them!


From what we've seen so far it _appears _that way.  But we really don't that much about Hachibi's ambitions and his true strength yet.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Me too. Raiton jutsu's seem useless, perhaps Sasuke should have trained more with Katon instead of just one element.



yea in the spoiler the hachibi is getting hit by chidori and its usless against him.sasuke needs to use other elements as well.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Im still confused on what Naruto hopes to gain by getting sasuke to come back. I understand having the battle at the Valley of End, even Jiraiya and orochimaru had a short little battle.  But Jiraiya let Orochimaru go, and he  became strong.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> yea in the spoiler the hachibi is getting hit by chidori and its usless against him.sasuke needs to use other elements as well.



Huh. Does that mean the hachibi supposedly uses lightning as well?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> I don't think Sasuke fans are jumping off the bandwagon.
> 
> Hell, back when Itachi said that Madara was stronger than him - I puked up my guts. However, I eventually came around.
> 
> I'm sure Sasuke fans will as well.



Yeah but it seems different though. Itachi I think was only weaker because he didn't have EMS, something Sasuke had the chance to get.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Now that he knows raiton doesn't work on hachibi, he should go with katon instead.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Now that he knows raiton doesn't work on hachibi, he should go with katon instead.


The legendary destruction jutsu?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Madara warned him not to be reckless with his life and what is he doing?



It's the mask i tell you it takes reliability 


Sasuke hit Hacibi with Chidori and it did nothing ? Some Stronger Diamond skin maybe


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Now that he knows raiton doesn't work on hachibi, he should go with katon instead.



Because Katons have been so very useful in the past, right.

Oh wait.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> The legendary destruction jutsu?



If he has some Katon as powerful as Kakuzu's then why not


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> *According to that logic too then Sasuke is stronger than 99,9% of the ninjas. Nobody cares about fodder. We know how Sasuke beat 1000 of them without a scratch. We know we are talking here.... Kage level nins... and among them Naruto is still low tier while Sasuke has proven to be at last mid tier... and probably high tier with MS.
> *



I didnt even read the rest of this post teh first bit is just laughable naruto is low tier lol kakuzu is not a kage level nin now eh??? kakuzu is low tier


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Yeah but it seems different though. Itachi I think was only weaker because he didn't have EMS, something Sasuke had the chance to get.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I now think Itachi is as strong, or stronger than Madara.






*Spoiler*: __ 



I will believe this until it's stated outright that Itachi is weaker, and I have no room to doubt it.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

he should try to use the fire dargon jutsu he used  for kirin.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Now that he knows raiton doesn't work on hachibi, he should go with katon instead.



All katon's do is leave scorch marks. We need to see one that melts the skin off of someones bones.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i like how juugo recovered his credibility this fight
> 
> i liked what happened
> 
> ...


Yeah, i loved the Juugo smash  Juugo is actually one of my fav characters  
And Sasuke will lose to Madara quite soon, i believe 

Oh and i luf Jeannie  :abduct >:3


Sandaime said:


> Madara warned him not to be reckless with his life and what is he doing?


This must be one of his final lessons before going up against Madara himself 


Divinstrosity said:


> I don't think Sasuke fans are jumping off the bandwagon.
> 
> Hell, back when Itachi said that Madara was stronger than him - I puked up my guts. However, I eventually came around.
> 
> I'm sure Sasuke fans will as well.



Not being stronger than the final villain is no shame.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

I doubt Katons will work They of all the elements are the most similar to Raiton it's MS or bust


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Zabuza's sword is a piece of shit. Its been beat close to 5 times already. I never want to hear about it again.


----------



## Siem (Aug 6, 2008)

ooooooooh shit, vampire action ftw! 

Sasuke: I will capture you.
Blade/DMX/Raven/Ryu/Hachibi: Bring your crew cuz I don't care... we right here!

Blade > vampires !


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Because Katons have been so very useful in the past, right.
> 
> Oh wait.



Yeah no shit he will look like a dumbass if he starts popping them out. I think it's hilarious Sasuke will need Itachi's eyes to fight Madara  This just further proves Itachi > Sasuke.

I can see Itachi in heaven now, foolish brother you are fail without my eyes and ability to get EMS.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Because Katons have been so very useful in the past, right.
> 
> Oh wait.



I don't see what's wrong with using katons? He already used two powerful ones in Itachi fight, without aiming to hit. Why shouldn't he try it again.
Like I said, he should give it his all. No room for holding back now.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Aug 6, 2008)

Fixed.

That's all we really learned from the Sasuke sause-sipping you were doing anyway.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 6, 2008)

No way, who the hell wrote this chapter? this cant be Kishimoto!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> If he has some Katon as powerful as Kakuzu's then why not


What exacly was destroyed by Kakuzu's?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





vagnard said:


> Even without sharingan Sasuke still would stomp current Naruto.
> 
> With Sharingan is overkill... just one genjutsu and bye bye.
> 
> ...







You are on crack if you believe Sasuke without sharingan can beat Naruto now.  I won't even debate that.  Even with Sharingan he's 50-50. With MS he's probably ahead of Naruto.

The difference between what we're arguing is this:

You say Sasuke >>>>> Naruto

I say they are roughly equal with maybe Sasuke ahead with MS, but without his top power ups Sasuke cannot beat Naruto. 

It is pointless. You a free to read the manga however you choose.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

any one have bake round about 8t ? i mean in the mythology? what elements he can use?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Zabuza's sword is a piece of shit. Its been beat close to 5 times already. I never want to hear about it again.


That is true. Zabuza sword is shit. I hope Samehada is way better.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I don't see what's wrong with using katons? He already used two powerful ones in Itachi fight, without aiming to hit. Why shouldn't he try it again.
> Like I said, he should give it his all. No room for holding back now.



Why do you say katons are powerful when they never hurt anything except yourself or bunshins?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Yeah, i loved the Juugo smash  Juugo is actually one of my fav characters
> And Sasuke will lose to Madara quite soon, i believe
> 
> Oh and i luf Jeannie  :abduct >:3
> ...



To me, it is shameful. I didn't choose Itachi, only to have him end up being a whole tier lower than about two guys. 

If it's stated outright that Itachi is MUCH weaker than Pein/Nagato and Madara - I will erase every post I've ever made about him. 

This is serious business, dude.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, Suigetsu has no sword now. What will he do >__<? This further proves my theory that Sasuke will lose and taka will die.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> What exacly was destroyed by Kakuzu's?



It destroyed pretty much everything in it's way and overpowered a Suiton of High level


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Now wonder sui can't beat Kisame he realizes his sword is fail and wants a real one.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

zabuzas sword almost got cut in half .i thought the sword was invincible(?)


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> What exacly was destroyed by Kakuzu's?



Chouji and Shkamaru would have been.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Now wonder sui can't beat Kisame he realizes his sword is fail and wants a real one.


100% proved - Kisame's sword cannot be beat.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Chouji and Shkamaru would have been.



WOULD. Dear god. Katons could potentially destroy a whole village

They just DON'T

It's manga fact that the only fire jutsu that ever really did something was amaterasu.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Zabuza's sword is a piece of shit. Its been beat close to 5 times already. I never want to hear about it again.



Exactly.

I don't get what the fascination is with Zabuza. He was powerful for the FIRST arc - but that was last MILLENIUM!!


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> zabuzas sword almost got cut in half .i thought the sword was invincible(?)



I have a theory It's Made out of a special metal that Channels chakra like Asuma's blades 

But suigetsu is a stupid donkey and doesn't know how to do it


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> How  many times has it been beaten now



but never was it about to break in half from being cut.

Luckly sasuke came in and put a stop to it


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

DideeKawaii said:


> Yeah Itachi would have just threw a paper plane on hachibi and he would had have just exploded...
> 
> come on man



Nah Itachi is too serious for that, he would've made a kage bunshin and switched it out with his real self as bait for the hachibi then as the hachibi would've done that crazy 8 sword style move the bunshin would've exploded. 

What the fuck happened to Sasuke's repelling body chidori? That should've somewhat resisted the hachibi, actually the hachibi also has lightning that's right.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Wow, Suigetsu has no sword now. What will he do >__<? This further proves my theory that Sasuke will lose and taka will die.


He will take Samehada 


-Maya- said:


> I have a theory It's Made out of a special metal that Channels chakra like Asuma's blades
> 
> But suigetsu is a stupid donkey and doesn't know how to do it


Or your theory is wrong because not even Zabuza used in that way.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

I swear if Sasuke ends up shirtless in this fight, Kishi should do something similar once Karin has her own battle


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I don't get what the fascination is with Zabuza. He was powerful for the FIRST arc - but that was last MILLENIUM!!



zabuza was only jounin, nothing more, he was strong as 1st enemy, nothing more.


----------



## Anasazi (Aug 6, 2008)

Wait, did I misread the spoiler, or did it say that Karin has healing properties if you bite her?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sui should get that filler guy raiga's sword that could channel lightning and give it to sasuke, instead of that piece of trash he has. That's why their losing right now, all their swords are from fucking fail people.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> You are on crack if you believe Sasuke without sharingan can beat Naruto now.  I won't even debate that.  Even with Sharingan he's 50-50. With MS he's probably ahead of Naruto.
> 
> The difference between what we're arguing is this:
> 
> ...



I agree with you about Sasuke w/o sharingan not being stronger than Naruto

However I agree with Vagnard Sasuke unerfed is probably a small bit ahead of Naruto


----------



## Draffut (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> WOULD. Dear god. Katons could potentially destroy a whole village
> 
> They just DON'T
> 
> It's manga fact that the only fire jutsu that ever really did something was amaterasu.



Asuma fucked himself up with one, Jiraiya has put some to good use agaisnt Konan/Pein, and Sasuke used his to make hius Kirin attack.

though they are overall junk.  But then again, most elemental ninjutsu seams to be.


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> To me, it is shameful. I didn't choose Itachi, only to have him end up being a whole tier lower than about two guys.
> 
> If it's stated outright that Itachi is MUCH weaker than Pein/Nagato and Madara - I will erase every post I've ever made about him.
> 
> This is serious business, dude.



What are you saying!!!!1??? That's ludicrous!


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Itachi got hit with Sasuke's new fire jutsu and his hand was okay


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Did you even read his post?



I read naruto is low teir & started laughing kakuzu someone you have to kill 5 times with 5 s-rank jutsu's is not a kage level opponent.

Sasuke is mid tier cause he beat someone he had instant advantage over jounins suppose to have more than 1 element all deidara had was doton.

naruto had kakuzu beat in like 2 moves in 1 chapter until frs fizzed out had kishi allowed that would of been mayhem on these forums.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I don't get what the fascination is with Zabuza. He was powerful for the FIRST arc - but that was last MILLENIUM!!



ORLY?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw-_agEJxXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> He will take Samehada
> 
> Or your theory is wrong because not even Zabuza used in that way.



Maybe he didn't know either The minute sasuke graped the Sword Hacibi stopped cutting it in Half coincidence?


----------



## Draffut (Aug 6, 2008)

If spoiler is true, I am more excited about this fight then I have been for one in a long time.  Sasuke didn't escape that last attack, but he will be going back in for round 2 with MS jutsu's to put up a hell of a fight.  fuck yes.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Sui should get that filler guy raiga's sword that could channel lightning and give it to sasuke, instead of that piece of trash he has. That's why their losing right now, all their swords are from fucking fail people.



Sasuke's sword isn't a piece of trash.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Zabuza was alright, unfortunately all the villains now blow him out of the water. Kakashi beat him, even Kakashi looks weak to the villains we have now


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> zabuzas sword almost got cut in half .i thought the sword was invincible(?)



so was sasuke but look what happened 

joking, its a sad day for zabuza sword fans, if its not completely split in two then it could be fixed with a bit of welding, but even if suigetsu channeled like water element into it it would have done no good against raiton.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> WOULD. Dear god. Katons could potentially destroy a whole village
> 
> They just DON'T
> 
> It's manga fact that the only fire jutsu that ever really did something was amaterasu.



I was simply stating that Kakuzu's Katon jutsu were powerful, i never claimed it damaged anything. Not because it's useless, but because It had to miss the target by necessity.

Unlike Suitons and Fuutons, which can directly hit without killing the enemy, high level Katons must for plot purposes always miss as they would normally burn someone to a crisp. And that isnt exactly what you want to do if your writing a multichapter battle


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 6, 2008)

So, lots of unexpected things in this chapter: 
Sasuke seriously gettin' stung by the Hachibi
Sasuke getting saved by Suigetsu and Karin (I guess Juugo helped)
Sasuke biting Karin o_o (and she...really likes it........)
Karin doing something new

And that's just the spoiler pics. 

Kishimoto, you sly thing. I don't think hardly anyone thought Sasuke actually got hit like that. Hachibi's lulzy personality (compared to Sasuke's) makes it even...well, worse or better, depending on how you look at it ^_^. 

Suigetsu and Juugo are getting more involvement in the fight, which nice. And Karin too. She shows other abilities! Finally. Unfortunately, once again the girl of the team is slated as healer/support. I'd rather her fight (and well), but we've known that wasn't her shtick since the beginning so whatever.

I thought this before but now I really think this song if somewhat fitting for Karin : 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH0dcZWmkFI[/YOUTUBE]






			
				Austeria said:
			
		

> Am I the only Sasuke fan who is pleased with the recent developments?


No you are not.



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> Im still confused on what Naruto hopes to gain by getting sasuke to come back. I understand having the battle at the Valley of End, even Jiraiya and orochimaru had a short little battle. But Jiraiya let Orochimaru go, and he became strong.


Jiraiya was already strong. And Jiraiya chased Orochimaru around for who knows how long, probably much longer than Naruto has, before giving up. What Naruto hopes to gain is his friend back. To save him from the bad guys and from his own darkness.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Talking about swords 

I wanna Know what the msyterious 8th Sword is and where is it?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

karin may be the daughter of oro 

Juugo recovered kinda quick, since the battle btw sasuke and 8tails wasnt that long after he got put down.

Suigetsu should put the sword up and start doing some suitons


----------



## eHav (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> It destroyed pretty much everything in it's way and overpowered a Suiton of High level



it was a fuuton powered katon, so sasuke aint pulling no katons of that level out of his ass


----------



## LoT (Aug 6, 2008)

This Chapter proves! 

Zabuzas Sword =/= Suigetsus Sword 

Something happened to him over the timeskip ...


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sasuke's sword isn't a piece of trash.



Yes it is. It was given to him by fucking oro for god's sake. Oro was fail, and got pwned by a half dead Itachi


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Well thank you Kishimoto for breaking my ideals


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

geminis said:


> What are you saying!!!!1??? That's ludicrous!



Sorry to disappoint, geminis...

...however, I strongly believe that second best = loserdom. That's why I only respect the most powerful fighters, or those working ceaselessly to be the best.

Even though I openly admire Itachi - I secretly admire Nagato and Minato. They represent what I believe in. Oh, and Rock Lee... 

So, if Itachi is actually significantly weaker than anyone in this manga, I can't roll with his fandom any longer.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Talking about swords
> 
> I wanna Know what the msyterious 8th Sword is and where is it?



i think it is just like itachi`s one, u cant see it


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke's sword pierced Yamato's heavens. Where is your god now?



Divinstrosity said:


> To me, it is shameful. I didn't choose Itachi, only to have him end up being a whole tier lower than about two guys.
> 
> If it's stated outright that Itachi is MUCH weaker than Pein/Nagato and Madara - I will erase every post I've ever made about him.
> 
> This is serious business, dude.


Crikey.
Well, sadly this is more than likely the case.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG. The Sasuke that was stabbed was the real Sasuke. 

Kishi actually did it :rofl


----------



## The Fool (Aug 6, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> I read naruto is low teir & started laughing kakuzu someone you have to kill 5 times with 5 s-rank jutsu's is not a kage level opponent.
> 
> Sasuke is mid tier cause he beat someone he had instant advantage over jounins suppose to have more than 1 element all deidara had was doton.
> 
> naruto had kakuzu beat in like 2 moves in 1 chapter until frs fizzed out had kishi allowed that would of been mayhem on these forums.



People don't see what Kishi did there, but we do.   Naruto almost vaporized a upper-tier Akatasuki in two moves.  Naruto is a fucking beast, but he hasn't a had a proper fight. The fact that Kishi is might be bringing out Pain as his first real fight of part 2 should give some a clue.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sasuke's sword isn't a piece of trash.


Well he does have a point though. Sasuke's sword came from Orochimaru who was talk down to by Sasuke in his own lair, and owned in seconds by Itachi twice. 

Either way I still like the sword. I guess after this battle he will be more appreciative of his comrades since they basically saved him.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> To me, it is shameful. I didn't choose Itachi, only to have him end up being a whole tier lower than about two guys.
> 
> If it's stated outright that Itachi is MUCH weaker than Pein/Nagato and Madara - I will erase every post I've ever made about him.
> 
> This is serious business, dude.



J-man >>> Itachi was stated outright by Itachi
You can start deleting all buddy!


----------



## Matariki (Aug 6, 2008)

I remember TWF used to say Zabuza's sword > Sasuke's sword.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont know what was going on in sasuke's head, but he has dropped like 70 IQ points in 2 chapters.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Seiko said:


> I remember TWF used to say Zabuza's sword > Sasuke's sword.



Sasuke's sword is an ordinary sword that he charges with Raiton,its actualy the Raton that makes the quality of the sword.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

It's not the sword, it's the swordsman what counts


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> J-man >>> Itachi was stated outright by Itachi
> You can start deleting all buddy!



Itachi could never be weaker than someone like that. 

Itachi was lying as usual.


----------



## ZubbaZubba (Aug 6, 2008)

Ha Ha.... looks like I was right with my prediction.  Sasuke was wounded really bad and someone needs to bail his sorry ass out.

8 tails over Uchitard and his hax eyes any day of the week!

Someone get Sasuke a stretcher, this fight is over!!!!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sorry to disappoint, geminis...
> 
> ...however, I strongly believe that second best = loserdom. That's why I only respect the most powerful fighters, or those working ceaselessly to be the best.
> 
> ...



ur a funny person 

ur flip flops on itachi is legendary


----------



## LoT (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Naruto left it in the ground it rusted



THAT'S IT !!!
It's Naruto's fault .. He was just jealous


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 6, 2008)

From the looks of it, this isn't so much of a Sasuke battle anymore. This will be a team effort or they'll end up retreating. And lol at Sasuke being a cannibal.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 6, 2008)

So Taka are useless huh? Hohoho.

Let me bite you too Karin!


----------



## Toproq (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Zabuza's sword is a piece of shit. Its been beat close to 5 times already. I never want to hear about it again.



Has anyone even had a victory with Zazubas sword. It seems like wielding it = guaranteed phail.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I love that pic Haf, make one for Sasuke to. Something alone the line, Goddamn Oro gave me a piece of shit.


Yes, for some reason swords are crap in this manga... Thanks god Samehada is not actualy a sword.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually Zabuza's swod can be infused with chackra. That would make it pretty powerful. Especially in the hands of a fuuton user.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

ROFL KISHI, he brought the lulz this chapter.

I can't believe 8 tails owned Sasuke in one chapter. Confirmed 8 tails is way stronger than Sasuke. He was probably Kakuzu's target and we all know Kakuzu would beat the fuck out of Sasuke.


Sasuke = SHIT without Sharingan prediction
Suigetsu = SHIT ALL ROUND
Juugo = SHIT ALL ROUND
Karin = WHORE


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> ur a funny person
> 
> ur flip flops on itachi is legendary



Itachi is nothing but a character who I BELIEVE represents what I stand for. If it's proven that he doesn't, then their is no reason to continue on with him. 

I'm consistent with what I value...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> J-man >>> Itachi was stated outright by Itachi
> You can start deleting all buddy!


Lol no.


Seiko said:


> I remember TWF used to say Zabuza's sword > Sasuke's sword.





sworder said:


> It's not the sword, it's the swordsman what counts



The weapon doesn't make the man.
Which is exactly why Kisame is pretty much crap.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2008)

*checks spoilers*

... Sasuke sucked/bit Karin and she moaned.

Kishimoto has lost his mind.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 6, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> From the looks of it, this isn't so much of a Sasuke battle anymore. This will be a team effort or they'll end up retreating.



yes, maybe that what kishi talked about, im feeling it very soon we will see kakashi and sakura half year, and it will be the end of sasuke`s one.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Yes it is. It was given to him by fucking oro for god's sake. Oro was fail, and got pwned by a half dead Itachi



Orochimaru isn't fail. He wouldn't have any trouble bringing in this Jinchuuriki.

Itachi was just that good.

Sasuke's sword > 95% of the swords in the Narutoverse.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm i think that maybe itachis death and the revelations about him influenced sasuke.
maybe thats why he was so reckless in this fight so far.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

How would Jiraiya do against this 8 tails?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Danzou said:


> ROFL KISHI, he brought the lulz this chapter.
> 
> I can't believe 8 tails owned Sasuke in one chapter. Confirmed 8 tails is way stronger than Sasuke. He was probably Kakuzu's target and we all know Kakuzu would beat the fuck out of Sasuke.
> 
> ...



yes danzou thats why we know neji and shodai/yamato would be legendary w/o their bloodline limits

delusional paranoia runs rampant in anti-uchiha minds


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Orochimaru isn't fail. He wouldn't have any trouble bringing in this Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Itachi was just that good.
> 
> Sasuke's sword > 95% of the swords in the Narutoverse.



The Shotgun in the first arc > Sasuke's sword


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke just underestimated the Hachibi, and overestimated himself.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi could never be weaker than someone like that.
> 
> Itachi was lying as usual.



I dont know why people judge jiraiya's strength on that last fight with Pein. Pein is a strong guy and so is jiraiya, he took out may of pein's bodies without even having a killing intent. Pein probably cant be beat unless you know his secret which is what Jiraiya was trying to do, he was just to reckless like sasuke is being now.


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sorry to disappoint, geminis...
> 
> ...however, I strongly believe that second best = loserdom. That's why I only respect the most powerful fighters, or those working ceaselessly to be the best.
> 
> ...



Div, get a hold of yourself, I like Pein too, but you know that there are ppl that can equally fuck each other up. 

Think of the reasons why Itachi never killed any high level good guys.

Itachi 2 pieced Orochimaru who even Pein mentioned as being unique alongside J-man. And Even Madara said that J-man lived up to his title after fighting Pein (eventhough it was said in a mocking manner).

I honestly believe their were/are only 3 bastards who can kill Itachi in a serious all out fight.

Thos guys are:

Madara- only cuz he achieved the ems and Itachi was sick

The 1st kage- That is obvious the man should be considered a demigod

Pein- I can only see Pein matching Itachi, they would both die.

The 4th- would win most probably or atleast tie with the deathgod jutsu.

Danzou- only through poisoning so he killed Itachi in the long wrong if this theoryt is correct.

Itachi was SICK, and even sick he still posed a threat to Madara, Itachi was the reason Madara didn't lay a finger on konoha. Itachi was his deterrant.

Madara nor pein would want to go into battle with Itachi cuz they know it would be troublesome, they would be close to their limits.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Danzou said:


> ROFL KISHI, he brought the lulz this chapter.
> 
> I can't believe 8 tails owned Sasuke in one chapter. Confirmed 8 tails is way stronger than Sasuke. He was probably Kakuzu's target and we all know Kakuzu would beat the fuck out of Sasuke.
> 
> ...



True Sasuke would lose in a horible rape against Kakuzu


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi is nothing but a character who I BELIEVE represents what I stand for. If it's proven that he doesn't, then their is no reason to continue on with him.
> 
> I'm consistent with what I value...



w/e you say champ, i guess we know where your values lie. *S*uch *t*heartical *f*oolery *u*pon you.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, this is too funny. 

We'll have hentai pics about this chapter in less than a week.

And Hachibi brought the awesome back to this manga.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> People don't see what Kishi did there, but we do.   Naruto almost vaporized a upper-tier Akatasuki in two moves.  Naruto is a fucking beast, but he hasn't a had a proper fight. The fact that Kishi is might be bringing out Pain as his first real fight of part 2 should give some a clue.



I know its gonna be pretty bad for these guys when frs starts spinning & being held for as long as naruto wants.Also when he gets his dads hirashin,kyuubi fusing chakra & kyuubi as a summon anti genjutsu. 

What you gone do??? Nothing you gone need a rin'negan to hang 

Oh shit I messed sage chakra which allows boulder throwing.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> yes danzou thats why we know neji and shodai/yamato would be legendary w/o their bloodline limits
> 
> delusional paranoia runs rampant in anti-uchiha minds



You need to work to master Jyuuken. You don't need to do anywork to let your Sharingan predict or copy or shoot Amaterasu.

Also, only Shodai (and Yamato, unnaturally) was the one with Mokuton. His entire clan managed to match an entire clan of Sharingans without Mokuton.


----------



## Last Shadow (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Contains spoilers. Duh._ 



Wait, so, acording to these spoilers IT WASN'T A TRAP?!?

HOLY MOTHERF*CKING SH*T!!!


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 6, 2008)

Danzou said:


> How would Jiraiya do against this 8 tails?


Average jiraiya or jiraiya hermit mode? 
In hermit mode I would say jiraiya would stand a chance, could probably defeat the hachibi because of his experience and knowlegde, but it would have to be a quick finishing move.
Average jiraiya would definatly loose (and I' m a fuckin big fan of jiraiya)


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Orochimaru isn't fail. He wouldn't have any trouble bringing in this Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Itachi was just that good.
> 
> Sasuke's sword > 95% of the swords in the Narutoverse.



Orochimaru might not be fail, but he could only get the 8tails to use his 7 swords 

Anyway, Taka is thankfully no longer fodder


----------



## Sasukekillsitachi (Aug 6, 2008)

*Sasuke needs to stop playing and get to the real business*

Sasuke needs to use MS on Hachibi, not jutsu Ninjutsus.

Everyone knows that normal Ninjutsus won't do any good on something as strong as eight-tails, and if Sasuke thought a mere "Chidori" could kill him, then that was an idiotic planning caused by recklessness.

I am a huge Sasuke fan, but if that wasn't a genjutsu then I would be kinda disappoint of Kishi making a genius like Sasuke do something reckless like that retarded blonde idiot Naruto , who only charges right the moment when he sees somebody.

I don't care if are downgraded to Chuunin level like your bro Itachi (he only uses MS) , just use the JEWRINGAN and beat the fuck out of that rapper for good!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> w/e you say champ, i guess we know where your values lie. *S*uch *t*heartical *f*oolery *u*pon you.



 God I wish I knew what the fuck all of that meant!


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I'm sorry, this is too funny.
> 
> We'll have hentai pics about this chapter in less than a week.
> 
> And Hachibi brought the awesome back to this manga.



I imagine vore hentai with snake Oro eating karin, duh


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Danzou said:


> ROFL KISHI, he brought the lulz this chapter.
> 
> I can't believe 8 tails owned Sasuke in one chapter. Confirmed 8 tails is way stronger than Sasuke. He was probably Kakuzu's target and we all know Kakuzu would beat the fuck out of Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Kakuzu would simply get this treatment and his hearts are all gone:
here.

8tails simply slices him up with his raiton-charged swords...


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok.... why are people arguing about swords that dont even have any notible properties. I think sasuke's sword has some lightning conductivity or something, but swords in Narutoverse arent powerful. It's not like they are far off from eachother if one of them is more powerful than the other.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

If Sasuke lose, I dont think this will be good news for Kabuto.... Sasuke hungering for a win= Bad idea to approach him.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

If it's the swordsman that counts that means Saske sucks compared to Hachibi. 

Kisame I think would give 8 tails a run for his money.


----------



## Veritas17 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasukekillsitachi said:


> Sasuke needs to use MS on Hachibi, not jutsu Ninjutsus.
> 
> Everyone knows that normal Ninjutsus won't do any good on something as strong as eight-tails, and if Sasuke thought a mere "Chidori" could kill him, then that was an idiotic planning caused by recklessness.
> 
> ...



Someone's mad that their golden boy got smacked around for doing something stupid.

We knew a descent was on the horizon for the sauce somewhere, it just happen to come by the hands of the most awesome bi ever (next to naruto)  and we STILL don't know dudes name!

My predictions did come true though!  The sasuke was penetrated multiple times by 8 tails!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Danzou said:


> You need to work to master Jyuuken. You don't need to do anywork to let your Sharingan predict or copy or shoot Amaterasu.
> 
> Also, only Shodai (and Yamato, unnaturally) was the one with Mokuton. His entire clan managed to match an entire clan of Sharingans without Mokuton.



what.... 
-doesnt take work to mastery elemental manipulations?
-out of a long history only a *few* got ms, let alone we dont know if amaterasu is in all uchiha ms users?

ur nonsensical paradigm scheme train of thought has you captured in your own bullshit.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> I imagine vore hentai with snake Oro eating karin, duh





I must have that scan in high quality. It has "do things with me" all over it.

Seriously, who cares about the rest?, Karin orgasms on screen in the manga!


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kakuzu would simply get this treatment and his hearts are all gone:
> here.
> 
> 8tails simply slices him up with his raiton-charged swords...



Because Kakuzu WILL STAND STILL TO ALLOW LITTLE SASUKE-KUN TO KILL HIM, AMIRITE?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke might as well rack up a little blindness points with MS.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think anyone should jump to the conclusion that 8-tails is more powerfull then Itachi or any of the Sannin which seems to be whats happening so far. The simple truth is that Sasuke did what he always does he overestimated his power and charged the 8-tails thinking that he would easly be able to defeat him with just his Shunshin, Ksunagi Sword, and Chidori and then got pwned. This isn't becuase the 8-tails is infinitly stronger then Sasuke its simply becuase Sasuke was being an idiot. If he charged Oro or itachi in the same way he would have been just as easily defeated. 

Kishi is actually making the manga believable again(which i didn't think he would) becuase he is making Sasuke actually take a huge experience hit for winning his past two battle against strong opponet who weren't actually in top form. Ofcourse Sasuke is going to think that he will easily defeat anyone with these three basic skills becuase they gave Oro and Itachi problems, but Sasuke didn't account for the fact that Oro was near death and Itachi wasn't trying to kill him. I would say 8-tail is probably the same level as Orochimaru or Itachi and falls a small amount short of Jiriaya. Though his display thus far of being able to easily pwn the whole of taka and the fact that he would of killed a solo Sasuke is still amazing.....Finally a Jinchuriki is getting some decent fighting skills.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm surprised that Sasuke didn't use genjutsu, but not surprised he's having difficulty fighting the Hachibi since it was pretty much a guarantee that this was going to be a real fight instead of a fodder fight.

I just find it funny how people degrade Sasuke's opponents when he beats them, but then when he's being beaten he's weak. It doesn't occur to people that maybe the Hachibi is just insanely strong.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> God I wish I knew what the fuck all of that meant!



oh you saw what i did thar


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is a cannibal. I enjoyed this weeks spoilers.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope Sasuke having to use MS alot doesn't become a regular thing. Kishi wouldn't make him blind, but the way he would write it out to make sense would totally fail I bet.

I'm betting Sasuke has a jutsu that will soften Hachibi up then he can use MS.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

geminis said:


> Div, get a hold of yourself, I like Pein too, but you know that there are ppl that can equally fuck each other up.
> 
> Think of the reasons why Itachi never killed any high level good guys.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying geminis...

...but, apparently, I may be the first person you've ever met, like me. I am psychologically incapable of settling for or supporting second best. I wish I was joking, but I am not. 

I didn't say Itachi had to be the single best shinobi in the series - but he have to, at least, have the respect of a Pein/Nagato, Madara, or Minato, as their equal. That's still pushing it, but I can respect that.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope all you uchiha haters realize that this is a setup by Kishimoto to make Sasuke use his other MS technique.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Turrin said:


> I don't think anyone should jump to the conclusion that 8-tails is more powerfull then Itachi or any of the Sannin which seems to be whats happening so far. The simple truth is that Sasuke did what he always does he overestimated his power and charged the 8-tails thinking that he would easly be able to defeat him with just his Shunshin, Ksunagi Sword, and Chidori and then got pwned. This isn't becuase the 8-tails is infinitly stronger then Sasuke its simply becuase Sasuke was being an idiot. If he charged Oro or itachi in the same way he would have been just as easily defeated.
> 
> Kishi is actually making the manga believable again(which i didn't think he would) becuase he is making Sasuke actually take a huge experience hit for winning his past two battle against strong opponet who weren't actually in top form. Ofcourse Sasuke is going to think that he will easily defeat anyone with these three basic skills becuase they gave Oro and Itachi problems, but Sasuke didn't account for the fact that Oro was near death and Itachi wasn't trying to kill him. I would say 8-tail is probably the same level as Orochimaru or Itachi and falls a small amount short of Jiriaya. Though his display thus far of being able to easily pwn the whole of taka and the fact that he would of killed a solo Sasuke is still amazing.....Finally a Jinchuriki is getting some decent fighting skills.



deidara wasnt in top form??


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

I just can't believe how it all went down, Sasuke acting his typical forced cool self, walks up and gets pimp slapped.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

lol Did Karin have a sort of CS :/


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

My biggest question is will sasuke get a ultimate defense, genjutsu, and ninjutsu from MS, or is he stuck with Itachi's? I mean if he had 6 total jesus.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Weren't you the one last week saying that we don't know enougth about Sasuke w/o Sharingan to make such claims?



False. I never said that. 

I always said that even without sharingan Sasuke is very powerful given his chidori variants, his speed and Kirin. 

All of them are enough to beat current Naruto.


.
.
.
.
___________________________________________________________

On topic....

Why Karin doesn't bite herself to cure the bitemarks?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kakuzu would simply get this treatment and his hearts are all gone:
> Sabaku Taisou
> 
> 8tails simply slices him up with his raiton-charged swords...



You do know kakuzu has tentacles & he took a raikiri s-rank in the heart literally & just kick kakashi away like he was shit. 

what the heck are 8 litlle eletric sticsk gonna do???


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> lol Did Karin have a sort of CS :/



Karin has CS aids cancer due to her constant fucking and one night stand with juugo.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

hm why isnt anyone talk about narutos part?and the fact he is using KB hax training for ex?also it seems that we will see him turn froggy again this chapter


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

CrystalCypher said:


> I hope all you uchiha haters realize that this is a setup by Kishimoto to make Sasuke use his other MS technique.



Sasuke didnt have time to use any genjutsu because the 8 tails has a weird fighting style the Sauce cant make eye contact


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 6, 2008)

Im glad we some detailed Naruto-goodness this week, as this isn't so much of a solo battle any longer.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasukekillsitachi said:


> Sasuke needs to use MS on Hachibi, not jutsu Ninjutsus.
> 
> Everyone knows that normal Ninjutsus won't do any good on something as strong as eight-tails, and if Sasuke thought a mere "Chidori" could kill him, then that was an idiotic planning caused by recklessness.
> 
> ...




This post is filled with so much fail

1)Dont get mad Sasuke got smacked around, he will win in the end

2)Naruto is capable of fighting with sasuke prob. up until the point where he is using his regular sharingan seriously or activates MS.

3)Itachi is far beyond chuunin level, he could probably beat sasuke if he wasnt couphing up blood every 2 minutes.

4)Hachibi will not go down so easily after what he has done.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

I think Kishimoto has lost his mind. 




B.o.t.i said:


> You do know kakuzu has tentacles & he took a raikiri s-rank in the heart literally & just kick kakashi away like he was shit.
> 
> what the heck are 8 litlle eletric sticsk gonna do???



Also this.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 6, 2008)

Now im sure Sasuke boned Karin, must have been wild, just look at all those bite marks.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> hm why isnt anyone talk about narutos part?and the fact he is using KB hax training for ex?also it seems that we will see him turn froggy again this chapter



Is Naruto's part written out in a spoiler yet?


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> deidara wasnt in top form??


Deidara got Pokemon'd.

Sasuke wins due to his lightning, no more, no less


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If it's the swordsman that counts that means Saske sucks compared to Hachibi.
> 
> Kisame I think would give 8 tails a run for his money.


Kisame would get buttraped by the 7 swords immediately. Hachibi's style is way too unpredictable.


Danzou said:


> Because Kakuzu WILL STAND STILL TO ALLOW LITTLE SASUKE-KUN TO KILL HIM, AMIRITE?



He stood still and allowed Kakashi to get him.
With Sasuke's speed and the length of his Chidori lance, Kakuzu is fodder to him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 6, 2008)

CrystalCypher said:


> I hope all you uchiha haters realize that this is a setup by Kishimoto to make Sasuke use his other MS technique.



I hope you know that everything in the manga is set up by Kishimoto for something else to occur.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke lost to Deidara.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

KyuubiChakra said:


> Ummm, no. taju kage bunshin is the strongest ninjutsu in manga and has been since day one. Manga proof:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Using Kage Bunshin to create more clones than any previous Hokage, none of whom were or are Jinchuuriki's does not make it the strongest ninjutsu.  That's just retarded.  Sasuke's C-ranked Katon wouldn't then have removed all but one of them on the rooftop, and Neji's Jyuuken would have been useless on all the ones he took out in a single strike.



> _Weapons have nothing to do with it.  Wind > Lightning.  Also naruto's spatial manipulation greater than anything Sasuke can do._


That one spatially superior technique can only be used one way.  Granted, Sasuke's Raiton would lose if directly matched against Naruto's Fuuton Rasengan/Rasenshuriken, but there's more to fighting than just colliding your jutsu and hoping for the best.  How would the Fuuton Rasengan stop the Chidori Nagashi channeled through the ground?



> _He didn't beat Yamato. In fact, it was just a skirmish. Yamato never counter attacked._


He did more to Yamato than vice versa, despite Yamato's proclamation of wanting to use some "cruder" methods...Naruto said Sasuke outclassed them.  Yamato didn't disagree.  In fact, Kakashi said he already *heard* what Naruto was going to say from Yamato prior to them meeting him in his hospital room.  Yamato already told him the same thing.



> _That's funny because the only thing that allowed Sasuke to get the upper hand was his chidori nagashi, which Naruto didn't know about.  Also he witnessed Sasuke use his chidori sword.  And then, he tried to use Kirin. Pretty much every advantage Sasuke had was a result  of having an affinity._


By the time Sasuke charged his sword with Chidori and stabbed Yamato in the shoulder, Naruto was already on the ground, struggling to keep from transforming, in his own head with the Kyuubi.

And a more accurate correction would be "the only thing he _bothered to show_ that gave him the upper hand was Chidori Nagashi.



> _Naruto only admitted that he needed to catch up with Sasuke, then he learned an affinity. Seems pretty linear to me..._


Affinity training that Kakashi said would make Naruto surpass *him*, not Sasuke.  Not the same thing.  Even after mastering Fuuton (somehow), he still says to Sakura that he feels good because he feels like he's *"catching up to Sasuke"*, not "caught up".



> _I never said that. I just don't believe base sasuke with just sharingan is a match for Naruto wind and new kb abilities._


Belief ≠ Reality.  The only thing we know is that Kakashi said Naruto is or was on equal footing or possibly greater after his training and use of his FRS.  That does not mean anything close to Naruto now being Sasuke's equal, especially if he had no clue of Sasuke's other abilities.  Would Sasuke be a match with *just* Sharingan?  I dunno.  I can see how Sasuke's genjutsu would work on him, especially if it worked on someone who spent years hating _Itachi's_ genjutsu and trained an eye to specifically counteract it.  Naruto may not be slow, but his speed has not been remarked upon like Sasuke's has, even though this difference could be negated with great timing and clones.  Naruto's Fuuton beats Sasuke's Raiton, but still fails against Sasuke's Katon, and Sasuke now has a greater reach with his sword than Naruto does with a kunai.

In other news, if Sasuke knew about Karin's abilities before hand, does anyone think that this was his testing of the Hachibi Jinchuuriki, and he was caught off guard by how powerful he was?


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto didn't beat Kakuzu alone.

It was Kakashi + Shikamaru + Chouji + Naruto who beat Kakuzu. 

Naruto just give him the final blow. 

Kakashi stated Naruto was equal or a little better than him.... and Kakashi alone clearly was outclassed by Kakuzu.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

begs the question was it really the white snake healing sasuke during that time or did karin make a unconscious sasuke bite her.

i think this also may solve the clue in wth suigetsu was talkin about what karin was doing to sasuke in the past


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

So far Kakuzu seemed much more powerfull then Hachibi currently but we will see if he usess his Bijuu mode


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> hm why isnt anyone talk about narutos part?and the fact he is using KB hax training for ex?also it seems that we will see him turn froggy again this chapter



i call this shit plot no muthafuckn jutsu

how the hell is he doing kb training w/o yamato.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kisame would get buttraped by the 7 swords immediately. Hachibi's style is way too unpredictable.
> 
> 
> He stood still and allowed Kakashi to get him.
> With Sasuke's speed and the length of his Chidori lance, Kakuzu is fodder to him.



Kisame caught a Sasuke-level speed shinobi in a Mizubunshin with ease (Lee) not to mention Neji too (before he cut out seconds later).

Those little chidori spikes are nothign. Kakuzu took a Chidori-on-steroids into his chest and kicked away Kakashi like he was shit.


----------



## Alice (Aug 6, 2008)

What's with Karin? Does she have some Oro implanted in her? ...


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Kisame would get buttraped by the 7 swords immediately. Hachibi's style is way too unpredictable.
> 
> 
> He stood still and allowed Kakashi to get him.
> With Sasuke's speed and the length of his Chidori lance, Kakuzu is fodder to him.



Kisame is a far better swordsman than Sasuke though. Plus his is different, considering it shaves.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Kakuzu would beat team Taka just as easy as Hachibi.


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont get the 8-tails hype..He`s pretty impressive but wouldn`t compair him to Itachi or any Sannin. The way he made held the swords and moved so they weren`t able to be followed was cool i guess but i`ve seen way crazier shit in this series

Is there any possibility the chapter will come out tommarow? I mean before tommarow night


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Saf said:


> Deidara got Pokemon'd.
> 
> Sasuke wins due to his lightning, no more, no less



u sir are insane... deidara was beat, he put up one hell of a fight against jesuske, but in the end it wasnt enough

man pulled a chaouztu and ending up wasting his life


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i call this shit plot no muthafuckn jutsu
> 
> how the hell is he doing kb training w/o yamato.



yea thats surprising.but maybe he can use it  not to 1000kb but if he uses 100K he dosent need yamatos help.i guess we'll see this chapter.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> False. I never said that.
> 
> I always said that even without sharingan Sasuke is very powerful given his chidori variants, his speed and Kirin.
> 
> All of them are enough to beat current Naruto.




Chidori Variants < FR 

Sasuke's Body speed is no faster than Naruto and Naruto has Clones to help deal with Shunshin and FRS = Kirin


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i call this shit plot no muthafuckn jutsu
> 
> how the hell is he doing kb training w/o yamato.



because he's not going to need to bust through 1000 KB after 1000 KB after 1000 KB until his chakra is so low he has to rely on the kyuubi?


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Kisame is a far better swordsman than Sasuke though.



And how do you know that?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> yea thats surprising.but maybe he can use it  not to 1000kb but if he uses 100K he dosent need yamatos help.i guess we'll see this chapter.



They may use the key to keep the Kyuubi chakra in chek.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke would have a hard time with Kakuzu, but only because of his multiple elements. I wonder who was better at raiton though?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2008)

> deidara wasnt in top form??


Dedaria was in top form, however it was not a life or death battle for Sasuke nor did he have to go allout because he had the Lightning advantage which made the battle a whole lot easier for Sasuke. If sasuke didn't have the lightning advantage he would have been forced to go allout and would have not become so arrogant thinking that he still didn't have to use his trumph card. Also no matter what Sasuke tards say Dedaria was no where near the level of power of Orochimaru or Itachi so if the 8-tail is a match for Oro or Itachi that means Sasuke is pretty screwed becuase he has only faced those class of shinobi when they have been extremely gimped.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i call this shit plot no muthafuckn jutsu
> 
> how the hell is he doing kb training w/o yamato.



Yamato was only needed when Naruto was stressed trying to combine Wind Manipulation and rasengan he wasn't needed during the Fuuton learning


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> And how do you know that?



Because he's spent his entire life walking around with Samehada and has 20 years experience shredding people with it.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> And how do you know that?



Common sense, he's older and has more experience. I can't believe Sasuke with two years of training could beat Kisame with 10+ years of training with a sword.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

It's funny how Narutards jerk off every time someone touch Sasuke. 

Having problems with Hachibi doesn't make Naruto stronger. It just means Hachibi is THAT strong.  

Eventually Sasuke will win. This only makes the battle even better. 

If Naruto was close to Sasuke he wouldn't need 2 trainings before he face him.


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke had his hax trainings in time-skip and just got another freebie in MS.

Since Jiraiya taught Naruto fuck all he has to catch up and is having his hax trainings now.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It's funny how Narutards jerk off every time someone touch Sasuke.
> 
> Having problems with Hachibi doesn't make Naruto stronger. It just means Hachibi is THAT strong.
> 
> ...



He needs to face Pain who is a god lol


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Common sense, he's older and has more experience. I can't believe Sasuke with two years of training could beat Kisame with 10+ years of training with a sword.



A big sword like Samehedha would be a disadvatage against multiple smaller blades


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> u sir are insane... deidara was beat, he put up one hell of a fight against jesuske, but in the end it wasnt enough
> 
> man pulled a chaouztu and ending up wasting his life


If Chidori was a Fuuton, Sasuke would have lost. Hard.

Neither Sasuke nor Naruto were on Akatsuki's level until, potentially, MS and Senjutsu training.

They could pull of situational wins, but that's all.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> begs the question was it really the white snake healing sasuke during that time or did karin make a unconscious sasuke bite her.
> 
> i think this also may solve the clue in wth suigetsu was talkin about what karin was doing to sasuke in the past



I thought white snake was no longer in sasuke?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2008)

> I always said that even without sharingan Sasuke is very powerful given his chidori variants, his speed and Kirin.
> 
> All of them are enough to beat current Naruto.


You know that he can't use half of those abilities w/o the Sharingan right. Sasuke w/o the sharingan would get stomped by the current Naruto a Kakashi level shinobi. Even with the Sharingan Sasuke would have a long drawn out battle with Naruto and would probably be forced to use the MS to end it becuase of his lack of Oro powers and CS.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Turrin said:


> Dedaria was in top form, however it was not a life or death battle for Sasuke nor did he have to go allout because he had the Lightning advantage which made the battle a whole lot easier for Sasuke.


Deidara was trying to kill him.  Since when is that *not* a life or death battle?



Turrin said:


> You know that he can't use half of those abilities w/o the Sharingan right.


The only technique he can't use is the regular Chidori, because of the high-speed requirements.  That's much less than one half.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> yea thats surprising.but maybe he can use it  not to 1000kb but if he uses 100K he dosent need yamatos help.i guess we'll see this chapter.



naruto couldve did it himself w/o taking the risk and have yamato there during his training. Seem so flawed. because if he does use 1000kb instead of 3000 he still runs the risk of getting frustrated and going kyuubi.

which then implies pa frog has anti kyuubi ways


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It's funny how Narutards jerk off every time someone touch Sasuke.
> 
> Having problems with Hachibi doesn't make Naruto stronger. It just means Hachibi is THAT strong.
> 
> ...



Naruto went training with the Frogs to surpass Jiraiya so he could beat Pein

This is 1 arc where Naruto isn't obsessed over Sasuke Read the manga


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> A big sword like Samehedha would be a disadvatage against multiple smaller blades



Samehada could hit more though given it's size, which is probably close to all of those swords combined.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Danzou said:


> Sasuke lost to Deidara.


Yes, exactly. Well played 


Danzou said:


> Kisame caught a Sasuke-level speed shinobi in a Mizubunshin with ease (Lee) not to mention Neji too (before he cut out seconds later).
> 
> Those little chidori spikes are nothign. Kakuzu took a Chidori-on-steroids into his chest and kicked away Kakashi like he was shit.


Sorry, no. Lee post timeskip is slower than Sasuke. And the whole team Gai couldn't catch Deidara, something Sasuke had little problem with, considering Deidara needed Tobi to warn him...

Those little "chidori spikes" penetrate all the masks inside Kakuzu immediately.


LiveFire said:


> Kisame is a far better swordsman than Sasuke though. Plus his is different, considering it shaves.


If you call using just the weight of the sword to overpower someone swordsmanship...


wiesmann said:


> Kakuzu would beat team Taka just as easy as Hachibi.



Lol no.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 6, 2008)

Ugh man it seems Karin absorbed the White Snake or something, and its healed Sasuke. She's not a real medic nin, but she's definitely for healing support. So she prolly got more Snake/Oro abilities. I guess when Sakura fights her, it could be a slug vs snake battle.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Samehada could hit more though given it's size, which is probably close to all of those swords combined.



Good point    .


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

It's funny though... Sasuke is getting stomped in close combat and I think Pain would own the 8T just with his poles and then mess up his chakra and bring him back; all in a minute or so


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Turrin said:


> Dedaria was in top form, however it was not a life or death battle for Sasuke nor did he have to go allout because he had the Lightning advantage which made the battle a whole lot easier for Sasuke. If sasuke didn't have the lightning advantage he would have been forced to go allout and would have not become so arrogant thinking that he still didn't have to use his trumph card. Also no matter what Sasuke tards say Dedaria was no where near the level of power of Orochimaru or Itachi so if the 8-tail is a match for Oro or Itachi that means Sasuke is pretty screwed becuase he has only faced those class of shinobi when they have been extremely gimped.


.... sasuke wasnt in a life or death battle? 
what in the hell ... 


-Maya- said:


> Yamato was only needed when Naruto was stressed trying to combine Wind Manipulation and rasengan he wasn't needed during the Fuuton learning


he was there for the fuuton learning


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It's funny how Narutards jerk off every time someone touch Sasuke.
> 
> Having problems with Hachibi doesn't make Naruto stronger. It just means Hachibi is THAT strong.
> 
> ...



WTF, the reason it looks like naruto has to train to reach sasuke's level is because the last training sessions naruto has had, Sasuke has gotten instant powerups.

PS: Comments like that makes it look as if you are the one mad hat sasuke got hit, though I could care less because neither is my favorite character.


----------



## ZubbaZubba (Aug 6, 2008)

> Average jiraiya or jiraiya hermit mode?
> In hermit mode I would say jiraiya would stand a chance, could probably defeat the hachibi because of his experience and knowlegde, but it would have to be a quick finishing move.
> Average jiraiya would definatly loose (and I' m a fuckin big fan of jiraiya)



Actually, I think Jiraiya and the hachibi would probably get along and hit the town for Ho's.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Yes, exactly. Well played
> 
> Sorry, no. Lee post timeskip is slower than Sasuke. And the whole team Gai couldn't catch Deidara, something Sasuke had little problem with, considering Deidara needed Tobi to warn him...
> 
> ...



He used it very well against Gai for blocking and offense. He's just not as flashy mainly because of the size of the sword. Kisame needs a big sword because hell he's pretty big.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke got pwned   Kishi, he always uses simple things to trick us. like we always thought Yondy was Naruto's dad, but he made us wait, and we kept making theories, then finally it's his dad after all.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

LoL And people were making jokes about Sui and Juugo geting owned


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Sorry, no. Lee post timeskip is slower than Sasuke. And the whole team Gai couldn't catch Deidara, something Sasuke had little problem with, considering Deidara needed Tobi to warn him...



Only because He's Got a Shunshin In pure body speed Sasuke ain't nothing 1 of a Kind 


Deidara Evaded Sasuke easilly in the 1 Fair Head to head they had 

Yes Tobi warned deidara in that circumstance but he only needed warning in the first place because Tobi distracted him


----------



## LOLcats (Aug 6, 2008)

It's official; Karin is Sasuke's hoe.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, you have you _bite_ her arm to seduce her into orgasmicness in order to recieve her super awesome powers?

...


 Jiraiya approves!



But it's not like that we didn't know that already


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Only because He's Got a Shunshin In pure body speed Sasuke ain't nothing 1 of a Kind
> 
> 
> Deidara Evaded Sasuke easilly in the 1 Fair Head to head they had
> ...



Sasuke would die against a gated Lee or Gai post skip,good luck trying to focus on the eyes of something coming at you with 300km/h


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> he was there for the fuuton learning



Yes he was as a Precaution this Training though ain' nearly as difficult as the FRS training


----------



## Draffut (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi could never be weaker than someone like that.
> 
> Itachi was lying as usual.



So, you say it has to be stated by someone, then when it is stated by someone, they are lying?

Geez.



> Sorry, no. Lee post timeskip is slower than Sasuke. And the whole team Gai couldn't catch Deidara, something Sasuke had little problem with, considering Deidara needed Tobi to warn him...



Where were they trying to catch Deidara?


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

geminis said:


> You raise the obvious point....but I Have the strong feeling that had Itachi THE GREAT went at the hachi without Sharingan activated, he would've still owned the hachibi. He would've owned the hachibi with a fucking kunai. Only reason sasuke matched Itachi back in their ninjutsu exchange was because Itachi dumbied himself down.
> 
> I'm thrilled that Sasuke got pieced out because he needs to get off his high hoarse and act more like his brother who was a real fuckin shinobi who knew how to put high level opponents in place.



owned.. Hachibi.. with.. a kunai

-.- let's not get crazy now

Itachi is far too vicious and smart to underestimate Hachibi, he'd have known
-8tails, second strongest to the kyuubi itself
-grown ass man
-obviously skilled

he'd have gone in there like he did against Dei, with MS activated and the Hachibi wouldve had no shot

big difference between Itachi and Sasuke.. Itachi don't play


----------



## Austeria (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Why are you disappointed? Ok here's what I think:
> 
> -Sasuke will lose and realise that he needs to get stronger if he wants to stand a chance against Madara and Danzou.
> 
> -Madara will then train Sasuke.


Madara said himself that Sasuke is strong enough to take on Hachibi. I think if he could vouch for Sasuke it's safe to assume that Sasuke is indeed capable of completing the task.



Suzume said:


> What are you talking about?  Just because fans are disappointed in how he's losing doesn't mean that they're not fans anymore.  I'm not really sure where you're taking this from.


I'm at work and I just skimmed through some pages quickly. I know I saw some posts along the lines of "z0mg I am thoroughly disgusted!!11oneone11 Sauce iz lamez.." so I got the impression that people were gonna jump off the bandwagon (yea, shouldn't have drawn that conclusion). Meh. Probably just some Divin posts, which isn't shocking since he jumps on and off the bandwagons from time to time (no offense).


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sasuke would die against a gated Lee or Gai post skip,good luck trying to focus on the eyes of something coming at you with 300km/h



A gated Lee is probably faster than Sasuke But Sasuke would fall back and decimate Lee at distance


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2008)

> Deidara was trying to kill him. Since when is that not a life or death battle?


Its not a life or death battle in naruto if one character is able to hold back his trumph card because of an elemental advantage the only time it became a life or death battle for Sasuke was when Dedaria blew himself up until then Sasuke completely controled the paced of the battle and was holding back 

For example Naruto fought a life or death battle with Sasuke at the VOTE, but his battle with but his small skirmish with Kabuto was not a life or death battle despite the fact that Kabuto and Naruto were trying to kill each other this becuase it never got to that point where each of them didn't know if he was going to win and live or lose and die


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Kishi finally wrote the real chapter, he must have been released from the genjutsu when Sasuke was stabbed.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sasuke would die against a gated Lee or Gai post skip,good luck trying to focus on the eyes of something coming at you with 300km/h



Not all MS jutsu's have to have eye contact though. Amaterasu or Susano was never stated to require eye contact.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Chidori Variants < FR
> 
> Sasuke's Body speed is no faster than Naruto and Naruto has Clones to help deal with Shunshin and FRS = Kirin



With posts like this sometimes I wonder the average IQ of the NF posters....

Did you read Shidoshi's post?

It doesn't work like that.

FRS won't magically will counter every single chidori variant. Sasuke can use senbons, large chidori swords... he can make chidori nagashi flow through the ground... etc...

it isn't  just about  power. Not every jutsu can clash with other jutsu. 

Wind > Lightning means if 2 jutsus of similar power clash against it other... then the strongest jutsu will win.

Naruto takes time to made a FRS while Sasuke can use Chidori variants except Kirin nearly in an instant. He can use many variants that doesn't even need to touch the FRS. 

According to that logic then Naruto is fucked because Fire > Wind... therefore a C-rank katon  should beat FRS. 



-Boti said:


> This does'nt make sense unless you worded it incorrectly.
> 
> Sasuke without the sharingan is weak 1000% fact so stop trying to convice yourself we all know the truth about that.
> 
> ...



How it was worded incorrectly...  you understanded perfectly what I mean. 

And Sasuke CAN use Chidori without sharingan. He just can't see the counter with REGULAR sharingan. 

But the rest of chidori variants doesn't require him to run towards the opponent.

Your logic doesn't make sense. 



-wiesmann said:


> He needs to face Pain who is a god lol



He will face Sasuke before Pain. Unless you believe Sasuke will redeem and back to Konoha by his own


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> He used it very well against Gai for blocking and offense. He's just not as flashy mainly because of the size of the sword. Kisame needs a big sword because hell he's pretty big.



It was knocked out of his hands by Lee in a second.

Frankly, it's more of a club than a sword to him.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

Aw _man_, this isn't nearly as cool as the crow spoiler.

Actually, this is fine. We finally get to see a little bit of what Karin has, and apparently her body is fucking weird. I suspected that it would be something like that, since she is always wearing a top that covers her arms/torso even with her skimpy bottom. 

But it's cool to see how powerful the Hachibi is - let's face it, regardless of what character you like, you must admit that a person needs to be powerful to seriously damage Sasuke that easily. We were totally wrong to assume that he would be slow just because he was a big muscular guy. Obviously he is not only powerful but a warrior with a great deal of speed and finesse. Kudos, Kishimoto.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 6, 2008)

Also i want to point out that its finally revealed how Sasuke became so powerfull over the 2.5 year skip. He wasn't using drugs he was bitting Karin everytime he would normally have to rest and recover from training. This is evidant from the fact that Karin has a dozen other bite marks and Suigetsu makes the joke about what Karin did to Sasuke during his training.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Saf said:


> If Chidori was a Fuuton, Sasuke would have lost. Hard.
> 
> Neither Sasuke nor Naruto were on Akatsuki's level until, potentially, MS and Senjutsu training.
> 
> They could pull of situational wins, but that's all.


Sasuke speed already proved too much for deidara
genjutsu proved somewhat effective against deidara
sasuke had the ability to get to deidara.

What his lightening element did for him was make it easier for him to "capture" deidara. He wouldve won regardless.



Yondaime said:


> I thought white snake was no longer in sasuke?



its most likely not, but i raise the question. Was it really the white snake during that time that healed sasuke that quick after deidara fight or did kirin give him some of that love juice.

Begs the question also of sasuke training days and his choice in picking her.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> We need a Karin vs Sakura battle now... fighting over Sasuke.



Sakura would go ballistic if she found out Karin came because Sasuke was sucking and biting her out

omg dude you got no idea the hell that would happen

I'm talking bout unleashing inner sakura type damage here!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> A gated Lee is probably faster than Sasuke But Sasuke would fall back and decimate Lee at distance



Sasuke would do jack shit against gated Lee his Shushin wont help him,when he doesent have the same attack speed.The same thing with Hachibi Sasuke doesent have time to use anything he just gets owned.This reminds me of the superman vs Goku threads in the OBD,Goku dies b4 he can say Ka-me-ha-me-ha


----------



## Phenom (Aug 6, 2008)

*I HAVE NEWS FOR EVERYONE SHUNSHIN DOES NOT WIN BATTLES AGAINST STRONG OPPONENTS. 

*If shunshin is your only arguments then you fail. Hachibi is massively strong and with shun shin or not sasuke would have been impaled.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It was knocked out of his hands by Lee in a second.
> 
> Frankly, it's more of a club than a sword to him.



I think he more or less let it go, because he knows what it does in the hands of anybody else.

I hate the fact Sasuke bit Karin, now KarinxSasuke might actually happen


----------



## Draffut (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Not all MS jutsu's have to have eye contact though. Amaterasu or Susano was never stated to require eye contact.



You still need to focus your eyes on it for Amaterasu.

And he could just run a circle around Susanoo and hit the opponent in the back.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> L.M.A.O. Okay, I enjoyed this chapter. I like crack. These two things are related so much. xD Anyway, I kind of feel weird for her though, look at all those bite marks on her arms. I wonder if this is something Karin had since she was a child or if it was a result of experimentation. As for Mr. 8tails' line at the end, I giggled hard.



you *LOVE* it! admits it!! 

as for Karin with them bite marks.. my initial thought was..
"damn.. how many people have had her?" 

...but then again this is why nobody asks they SO how many people they sleapt with


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> Sakura would go ballistic if she found out Karin came because Sasuke was sucking and biting her out
> 
> omg dude you got no idea the hell that would happen
> 
> I'm talking bout unleashing inner sakura type damage here!



I was thinking more about they ripping their clothes off and rolling over in the ground and stuff


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> It's funny though... Sasuke is getting stomped in close combat and I think Pain would own the 8T just with his poles and then mess up his chakra and bring him back; all in a minute or so



I don't think we have any real understanding of how powerful Pain is, so we can't really say. If his full all-out power is just what we saw in the fight with Jiraiya, then I doubt it. But that's almost certainly not the case. So he could end up being so powerful that he would take out the hachibi in a second, or he could be powerful enough to beat him but he might lose a body or two.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> With posts like this sometimes I wonder the average IQ of the NF posters....
> 
> Did you read Shidoshi's post?
> 
> ...




Naruto can Use FR to create a Cyclone of wind in between Sasuke and himself, Sasuke can throw all the senbon or Lances at him that he wants they won't get past    


You insult my IQ yet you say that Naruto can't even stand and give Sasuke a fight Based on what Pein being stronger than Naruto, Not a person to talk friend


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You still need to focus your eyes on it for Amaterasu.
> 
> And he could just run a circle around Susanoo and hit the opponent in the back.



LoL Susano-o ,Shizune's poison > Susano-o,Frog Song > Susano-o ,heck Dosu's sound attacks > Susano-o.....


----------



## Draffut (Aug 6, 2008)

> Also i want to point out that its finally revealed how Sasuke became so powerfull over the 2.5 year skip. He wasn't using drugs he was bitting Karin everytime he would normally have to rest and recover from training. This is evidant from the fact that Karin has a dozen other bite marks and Suigetsu makes the joke about what Karin did to Sasuke during his training.



Excellent point, but I don't think anyone actually though Sasuke really worked for his power.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Naruto just give him the final blow.
> .


Kakshi gave him the final blow.



DivineDart said:


> I think akira toriyama just took over kishi's manga


 
It's about time.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Turrin said:


> Its not a life or death battle in naruto if one character is able to hold back his trumph card because of an elemental advantage the only time it became a life or death battle for Sasuke was when Dedaria blew himself up until then Sasuke completely controled the paced of the battle and was holding back


Holding back against someone who wasn't.  It was a life or death battle for Deidara, it was a life or death battle...Sasuke was just able to not take it as seriously as Deidara, because he wanted information.  That doesn't dismiss the life or death nature of that fight, because Deidara would not have stopped until one of them was dead...which is what happened.  When Deidara couldn't win, he tried to make it a tie by taking Sasuke with him, and that failed, too.



> _For example Naruto fought a life or death battle with Sasuke at the VOTE, but his battle with but his small skirmish with Kabuto was not a life or death battle despite the fact that Kabuto and Naruto were trying to kill each other this becuase it never got to that point where each of them didn't know if he was going to win and live or lose and die_


You mean the skirmish they had during the Sannin fight, where Naruto *would* have died if not for Tsunade healing his internal injuries?  Or the half-assed attempt to capture Kabuto where neither was trying to kill the other?  If it's the former, umm...yeah, Tsunade and the Kyuubi and I'm pretty sure Naruto himself wondered if he was going to die, as Naruto would not have made it on his own.  If it's the latter, that wasn't a fight.  That doesn't prove your point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :rofl:rofl thats so absurd :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my prediction was kinda funny in the end , karin is not useless after all


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Sasuke would do jack shit against gated Lee his Shushin wont help him,when he doesent have the same attack speed.The same thing with Hachibi Sasuke doesent have time to use anything he just gets owned.This reminds me of the superman vs Goku threads in the OBD,Goku dies b4 he can say Ka-me-ha-me-ha



Sasuke Uses Sharingan to predict what direction Lee will run into and use Nagashi to fill that area with Raiton's that will stop lee in his tracks giving Sasuke the time to use another Ninjutsu and beat him


----------



## Austeria (Aug 6, 2008)

Turrin said:


> Also i want to point out that its finally revealed how Sasuke became so powerfull over the 2.5 year skip. He wasn't using drugs he was bitting Karin everytime he would normally have to rest and recover from training. This is evidant from the fact that Karin has a dozen other bite marks and Suigetsu makes the joke about what Karin did to Sasuke during his training.


Karin was in a different base.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Sasuke Uses Sharingan to predict what direction Lee will run into and use Nagashi to fill that area with Raiton's that will stop lee in his tracks giving Sasuke the time to use another Ninjutsu and beat him



Sasuke cant react that fast to Lee to use any ninjutsu.May i remind you that Gai's chakra aura was pushing 1000tons of water masses,going gates makes you something like a SSJ.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Sasuke Uses Sharingan to predict what direction Lee will run into and use Nagashi to fill that area with Raiton's that will stop lee in his tracks giving Sasuke the time to use another Ninjutsu and beat him



Sasuke's long range Raitons are pretty much only lances and the like.  not a freaking fly swatter.  Lee would just jump over it.



Austeria said:


> Karin was in a different base.



The whole time?  any proof?  How did Sasuke know about her and her powers so extensivly when he went to find her then?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Sasuke's long range Raitons are pretty much only lances and the like.  not a freaking fly swatter.  Lee would just jump over it.



With 1 hand Sasuke was able to force Itachi into a forced Jump into a target zone ripping apart Concrete

I'm sure with his Chakra supply and Raiton skills he could cover as much of the battlefield as he wants


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Karin was in a different base.


All your base are belong to Sasuke. 

He moved around, remember?

Not that the LOL SASUKE BITES KARIN ALL DAY theory is any less moronic. As if Oto isn't full of other people who want to bite Karin.

On topic, for the love of fucking god, PLEASE don't tell me healing and track is all Karin is good for. Jesus fucking Christ, Kishimoto.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> WTF, the reason it looks like naruto has to train to reach sasuke's level is because the last training sessions naruto has had, Sasuke has gotten instant powerups.
> 
> PS: Comments like that makes it look as if you are the one mad hat sasuke got hit, though I could care less because neither is my favorite character.



If you don't care at all why you quote me?  

It seems you are very bitter when you write those words: instant power up

lol

Both of them trained under sannin and Sasuke came back way stronger than Naruto. Naruto himself admitted it. I don't see why you are so angry. 

He didn't train to catch up CS2 Sasuke or MS Sasuke.... he trained to beat Base Sasuke... the one who beat Team Yamato easily in Oro's hideout. 

Current Sasuke has no external power up. His MS is part of his legacy as Uchiha. 

Sadly we can't say the same for the Kyuubi. 

FRS training: Kyuubi chakra +  KB haxx...  lol hardwork... Naruto in a week what a normal person can  do in 20 years. 

Senjutsu: lol Naruto... just use this frog oil... it will make all the work for you! don't worry.

Madara stated MS awakened after Sasuke saw Itachi die. What Itachi gave to Sasuke was a one-time mechanism to finish Madara. 

Not to mention  the  power up Naruto received from Itachi. 

I don't see what is the  problem. It's so bad to admit Naruto will need senjutsu to beat Sasuke?.  Hell.... maybe even Minato's key play a rol.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> With 1 hand Sasuke was able to force Itachi into a forced Jump into a target zone
> 
> I'm sure with his Chakra supply and Raiton skills he could cover as much of the battlefield as he wants



Itachi was sick and he is not a taijutsu specialist,each gate gives you a couple times your own stamina + removing the limit of how fast the body can move + chakra aura + regeneration.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Only because He's Got a Shunshin In pure body speed Sasuke ain't nothing 1 of a Kind
> 
> 
> Deidara Evaded Sasuke easilly in the 1 Fair Head to head they had
> ...


We've argued about this before 
And it just ended with you saying this and me saying Deidara was staring at the bombs.

Anyway, why did Deidara switch to C2? "His movement is definately too fast"


LiveFire said:


> I think he more or less let it go, because he knows what it does in the hands of anybody else.
> 
> I hate the fact Sasuke bit Karin, now KarinxSasuke might actually happen



here
"!
WUT?! "

And Karin being useful again is welcome.


----------



## Robin (Aug 6, 2008)

what? Karin on top of Sasuke and moaning?   
I don't know how to react to that yet, but I really wanna see that in HQ


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Aug 6, 2008)

does anybody know if the spoilers about naruto and his KB confirmed.......


----------



## TheRealDJ (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow...Sasuke getting his ass kicked, and eating Karin out...

Those fans hoping for sasuke to kick ass and be gay must be feeling sad now...


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Genma Leaf Underlord said:


> does anybody know if the spoilers about naruto and his KB confirmed.......


Same source as the pics.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Its clear that Kishi favors Hachibi because he always wanted to be tall black muscular and handsome


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> now you giving naruto shit hes never done?
> 
> well then well then... sasuke make fireballs fall from the sun, and make lightening storms that will shoot lightening at his desired targets for him based on thought.



Naruto and Yamato togther created a Waterspout which is a Cyclone that has picked up water 

In Nature Waterspouts are formed BY WInd Affecting the body of Water (Basically the Wind provides the shape and movement the Water provides the energy) Put that logic into Narutoverse Naruto is responsible for the Drowning maelstorm shape Yamatos Water jutsu just provided the needed water


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

NOW ITS PROVEN FACT

KARIN > SAKURA IN THE ART OF HEALING


sexual healing


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

I can see why people might think this could make Sasuke go back and take Itachi's eyes, but I think it will take more than losing to make Sasuke do that.  Honestly, the guy just learned that his brother died for him, do you think he's going to use his brother's eyes, which would be a constant reminder of his death, unless it was absolutely necessary?  I don't think he would use them if they were the only way he could kill the elders.  I could be wrong however, but I don't think that's what this fight is about.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
> And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?



Genjutsu, nagashi, kawarimi... Sasuke forgot about them all


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
> And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?


Umm... oh, god. Here we go.

Fight. Just. Started.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Suzume said:


> I can see why people might think this could make Sasuke go back and take Itachi's eyes,



Better question, where the hell is his corpse? It's not like the body will just lie around and never rot until eternity.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> Wow...Sasuke getting his ass kicked, and eating Karin out...
> 
> Those fans hoping for sasuke to kick ass and be gay must be feeling sad now...



Sasuke was not Going full out  Simple Sasuke has lost the first round on points there are 11 more rounds don't bash Sasuke yet


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Eh, but Karin is so ugly. Sasuke could do so much better. 

Im willing to bet that every girl that we have not see much from Hinata, Temari, Anko, 1010, Yuugo have all learned medic jutsu.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Naruto and Yamato togther created a Waterspout which is a Cyclone that has picked up water
> 
> In Nature Waterspouts are formed BY WInd Affecting the body of Water (Basically the Wind provides the shape and movement the Water provides the energy) Put that logic into Narutoverse Naruto is responsible for the Drowning maelstorm shape Yamatos Water jutsu just provided the needed water



you inferred that naruto could just simply make a cyclone. as if its a jutsu he could pull out of his ass on the whim.


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> NOW ITS PROVEN FACT
> 
> KARIN > SAKURA IN THE ART OF HEALING
> 
> ...


Karin must be taking lessons from Mayuri.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Genjutsu, nagashi, kawarimi... Sasuke forgot about them all



He didnt forgot but he didnt have time to use them.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Naruto can Use FR to create a Cyclone of wind in between Sasuke and himself, Sasuke can throw all the senbon or Lances at him that he wants they won't get past



No, he can't. He needs Yamato to create a cyclone. He never showed able to do that alone.    



-Maya- said:


> You insult my IQ yet you say that Naruto can't even stand and give Sasuke a fight Based on what Pein being stronger than Naruto, Not a person to talk friend



You can't even read. You are sad. 

I'm saying the fact Naruto will face Sasuke AFTER senjutsu training proves current Naruto isn't even close to Sasuke. 

Did you missed senjutsu increase your stats like strength? (like Fukusaku showed). This training won't make Naruto counter a particular MS ability. This training will increase his overall base ability. 

It doesn't matter if Pain is the final purpose. The fact Fukusaku doubted Senjutsu alone could work against Pain shows is very probable that Naruto will get another power up besides senjutsu when he has to face Pain ... cough.... Minato's key... cough



The final Juice said:


> Kakshi gave him the final blow



Please... don't tell me you are serious. 

Naruto give Kakuzu the final blow to DEFEAT him. After that Kakuzu couldn't do anything = totally defeated.  Kakashi just put Kakuzu out of his misery.  



wiesmann said:


> No,Naruto is already on base Sasuke level,his Senjutsu training is for Pain unless you are comparing Pain with a fodder like Sasuke



No. I'm just stating the obvious. 

What do you think Naruto will do when he faces Sasuke?.

Naruto: Oh... I have senjutsu... but I won't use it because I trained to use it against Pain!. 

Fukusaku doubted senjutsu would be enough to beat Pain. And Minato's key power up suggest Naruto will need more than just senjutsu to beat Pain.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2008)

lol silly people, Kawarimi no longer exists in this manga. 

But seriously, holy shit @ Karin.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
> And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?



Yeah, divinstrosity made a thread about it last week.. He was right after all.


----------



## Saf (Aug 6, 2008)

I predict Jetstorm getting upset again and deleting the thread before I get off work.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> No, he can't. He needs Yamato to create a cyclone. He never showed able to do that alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto is already stronger then Sasuke in base state,Senjutsu would be overkill from what we saw with Jiaiya


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Lazuri said:


> what? Karin on top of Sasuke and moaning?
> I don't know how to react to that yet, but I really wanna see that in HQ


huuuuuuuum 



the worst thing is that looks like kishi really had the intention


----------



## Suzume (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Better question, where the hell is his corpse? It's not like the body will just lie around and never rot until eternity.



I figure Madara destroyed it.  I wouldn't see any reason to just take his eyes and leave a corpse there.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> lol silly people, Kawarimi no longer exists in this manga.



At least it's probably useless against people of that level who should be able to see through that trick


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke's sword skills are limited  He only stabs with it instead of trying to slice.

Him breaking out some copied Oro jutsu's wouldn't be that bad. Oro had alright stuff.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> He didnt forgot but he didnt have time to use them.



Well he was right in 8T's face... kinda like the perfect time to use genjutsu, or Nagashi, or whatever.

There was a time lapse between his sword being blocked and then him being stabbed.



Jetstorm said:


> lol silly people, Kawarimi no longer exists in this manga.
> 
> But seriously, holy shit @ Karin.



Pain used it against Jiraiya


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> lol silly people, Kawarimi no longer exists in this manga.
> 
> But seriously, holy shit @ Karin.



I assume we're meant to infer that the hachibi is really fast - too fast for Sasuke to react, apparently.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

Saf said:


> Umm... oh, god. Here we go.
> 
> Fight. Just. Started.


It's still PIS though, considering Sasuke has barely used any jutsu for no reason and was inflicted fatal injuries that needed Karin's very special care.
The Sasuke who fought Deidara and Itachi would definitely not have been hit by that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Kakuzu > Hachibi so far,Naruto could just nuke him but that would kill him and thats not the point.


Hachibi would just slice Kakuzu up with his 7 swords and write a rhyme about him...


Austeria said:


> *SASUKE U R BAAAD. NOT ONLY YOU TOOK DRUGS U USED KARIN FOR H4X & CHEATS. WRYYYYYYYY.*





-Maya- said:


> Last time I checked without the aid of Shunshin Sasuke and Naruto were pretty much even
> 
> unless Naruto started KN0



When was that "last time" again?


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Now, people can stop saying that kishi likes Sasuke.

His favorite character is shikamaru as he said in his last shonen jump interview (december 2007), which deadly monk (sp?) so nicely scanned for me.

And I'll never doubt divinstrosity again, though I did not disagree with him last week.

Let's see how much of his brains Sasuke has lost next chapter..


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke couldn't track Hachibi so it's confirmed a Gated Lee would ass-rape Sasuke. 

Hell, no Gates Lee would win too, just like pre-skip.


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
> And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?



I'm sure you are going to stick to that story when Naruto beats Sasuke.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> You can't even read. You are sad.
> 
> I'm saying the fact Naruto will face Sasuke AFTER senjutsu training proves current Naruto isn't even close to Sasuke.
> 
> Did you missed senjutsu increase your stats like strength? (like Fukusaku showed). This training won't make Naruto counter a particular MS ability. This training will increase his overall base ability.



I would be more inclined to beleive you if Quite a few of Naruto's stats weren't already higher than Base Sasuke's  ATM


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Come to me, *my eighth blade!*


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, I cannot believe what I'm seeing!!!

Sasuke is getting humiliated!! He even needs his fodder crew to back him up and aid him.

Oh, christ, is Sasuke retarded? You dont charge straight forward without making a bunshin, that's straight out of Orochimaru.


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sumeragi said:


> All the pictures are of Taka's fight--the spoiler poster is an Uchihatard lol.



the fake-spoiler poster was even worse. made sasuke pwn 8 tails, called naruto a dickhead


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
> And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?



I guess we have to wait and see how Naruto will turn out cos as far as I'm concerned apart from when he first learnt Rasengan, Each time he goes away to train he comes back worse than before he left.

Against the Hachibi the only mistake I see is that he did not activate his Sharingan / MS when he first charged at him, other than that I think Hachibi was just too good for Sasuke in that initial encounter, obviously his learnt his lesson and it wouldn't happen again. Next chapter sees Sasuke with the upper hand and vice versa the chapter after that. This dance will continue for 2 - 5 chapters then Hachibi looses.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
> And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?



Hell, Sasuke could have used Nagashi while kicking the 8tails to paralyze him... ?


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Aug 6, 2008)

Saf said:


> Same source as the pics.



thanks......It will good to see him doing things on his own and it might give him more control overall......maybe he won't need kage bunshin for rasengan anymore


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> It's still PIS though, considering Sasuke has barely used any jutsu for no reason and was inflicted fatal injuries that needed Karin's very special care.
> The Sasuke who fought Deidara and Itachi would definitely not have been hit by that.



We are to infer that the Hachibi is really fast in his own right and it looks like he has an affinity for raiton which  allows him to cancel out Sasuke's raiton jutsu.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> what have'nt you read nagashi & chidori are ineffective against 8 tails chidori is fucking shit here.
> 
> Go read spoilers.



lol genius, it's ineffective against his sword... it wouldn't hurt to try and paralyze his whole body


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

And Mr "Fodder" hasn't even brought out his 8th sword to fight a charging, MSing Sasuke yet. 

2nd rapestomp coming up


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> It's still PIS though, considering Sasuke has barely used any jutsu for no reason and was inflicted fatal injuries that needed Karin's very special care.
> The Sasuke who fought Deidara and Itachi would definitely not have been hit by that.



Well he charged straight at Deidara in order to prove his theory about Deidara attacks in that Fight

For all we Know there may be method to the madness and maybe Sasuke learnt something major about 8T that will help him beat himlater and this first charge was his plan all along  




Sandaime said:


> Now, people can stop saying that kishi likes Sasuke.
> 
> His favorite character is shikamaru as he said in his last shonen jump interview (december 2007), which deadly monk (sp?) so nicely scanned for me.
> 
> ...




Yes such wisdom lets all hate Shiki



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> When was that "last time" again?



Part 1


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

The Hachibi is the narutoverse version of Hancock he just bends Sasuke over and sticks his head in his own a**


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I'm sure you are going to stick to that story when Naruto beats Sasuke.


Of course, I have actually always known it could happen. Retcons and off-screen lobotomies are evil IMO.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Lee is way too limited to beat Sasuke, or Hachibi. Gai has gates which isn't much better, considering it kills you.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hell, Sasuke could have used Nagashi while kicking the 8tails to paralyze him... ?



And the 8tails could have broken his leg in a matter of seconds. Neither happened though, so it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> No, he can't. He needs Yamato to create a cyclone. He never showed able to do that alone.



We don't know because he haven't use any Fuuton Rasengan yet, the only one we have seen is the one he used with Yamato....




vagnard said:


> You can't even read. You are sad.
> 
> I'm saying the fact Naruto will face Sasuke AFTER senjutsu training proves current Naruto isn't even close to Sasuke.



The previous trainning was to reach Sasuke, he finished it, so he reached Sasuke's streng (whithout MS), the current trainning It's to avenge Jiraya, so to reach Pein's level...



vagnard said:


> It doesn't matter if Pain is the final purpose. The fact Fukusaku doubted Senjutsu alone could work against Pain shows is very probable that Naruto will get another power up besides senjutsu when he has to face Pain ... cough.... Minato's key... cough



I hope soo, maybe Senjutsu helps Naruto to finish the FRS and to use more tails of the Kiuby without losing the control of himself...





vagnard said:


> No. I'm just stating the obvious.
> 
> What do you think Naruto will do when he faces Sasuke?.
> 
> ...



Obviusly he'll use Senjutsu aganist Sasuke but he isn't trainning Senjutsu for Sasuke but for Pein, and the same goes for Sasuke's MS, he want to use it aganist Konoha's elder but he'll use aganist Naruto...


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 6, 2008)

If elemental ninjutsu doesn't work against Hachibi, Sasuke really is going to need his MS quick. He relies pretty much solely on his speed, lightning/fire ninjutsu and genjutsu - his taijutsu skills and physical strength are good but not on the same level as other top-tier shinobi that I've seen. 

Or is it just raiton that won't work?


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Lee is way too limited to beat Sasuke, or Hachibi. Gai has gates which isn't much better, considering it kills you.



Yeah, Gai died after the 6th gate


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Wow, it looks like Sasuke was struck with PIS last week. If he forgets to use most of the skills in his arsenals like now against Naruto, then the Frog Saiyajin of Destiny has a chance afterall! Kishimoto shouldn't have made Sasuke so powerful to begin with if it's to retcon him afterwards.
> And OMG, Karin's power is definitely among the very weirdest out there. Look at that arm, does it never heal?


looks like yes, thats kinda sad u.u


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Now, people can stop saying that kishi likes Sasuke.
> 
> His favorite character is shikamaru as he said in his last shonen jump interview (december 2007), which deadly monk (sp?) so nicely scanned for me.
> 
> ...



Guess that would explain why Shika has been getting more panel time than any other of the other 6 konoha genin...

Where are people getting this "His fav charatcer iz Sauske omg eh sukcs uchiah cokc!"?


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> It's still PIS though, considering Sasuke has barely used any jutsu for no reason and was inflicted fatal injuries that needed Karin's very special care.
> The Sasuke who fought Deidara and Itachi would definitely not have been hit by that.



actually he did his Chidori flowing through sword jutsu. Anyways both haven't used any major jutsu. Round 1 was a sword fight and Sasuke lost. Round 2 maybe jutsu.


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

Nakson said:


> I guess we have to wait and see how Naruto will turn out cos as far as I'm concerned apart from when he first learnt Rasengan, Each time he goes away to train he comes back worse than before he left.


Really, so... Naruto was weaker after part 2, and weaker after he learned FRS?

Oh, geeee.



Nakson said:


> Against the Hachibi the only mistake I see is that he did not activate his Sharingan / MS when he first charged at him, other than that I think Hachibi was just too good for Sasuke in that initial encounter, obviously his learnt his lesson and it wouldn't happen again. Next chapter sees Sasuke with the upper hand and vice versa the chapter after that. This dance will continue for 2 - 5 chapters then Hachibi looses.


Certainly, that alone shows Sasuke average IQ.

"_ERRRR, I dont need me overpowered bloodline, errrrrrrr._"


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> The Hachibi is the narutoverse version of Hancock he just bends Sasuke over and sticks his head in his own a**



Weisman have you been in the OBD lately Hancock has been raped a few times


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Hell, Sasuke could have used Nagashi while kicking the 8tails to paralyze him... ?



And those raiton sabers he used to stab Oro's arms and Itachi's bushin. He could've used that so Hachibi coulnd't hold his swords.
And as soon as he saw that raiton might not work, he should've used katon.

So funny that he used MS against a fodder nin but not against a jinchuriki.

No, Sauce just ran towards Hachibi like some idiot.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Gai oppens the 6th gate and breaks the laws of physics and logic/its over


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 6, 2008)

Last week, I said: 





> It would be cool if Sasuke got owned and had to use Art of Run.






So true


----------



## Tobirama (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Gai oppens the 6th gate and breaks the laws of physics and logic/its over



Gai moved faster than the thoughts of a Bijuu-level. HOLY SHIT, that is unparalleled speed.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

He would if he used them all I mean't.

I think Sasuke's best strategy is to stick to long range.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Where has hachibi been all my life


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 6, 2008)

the forecast for today calls for heavy tardism...lol. nyways naruto is my favorite character n sasuke comes in second and both would get owned in their base forms against some1 with the hachibi's skills. as a matter of fact the only ninja we have seen thus far that might have fought equally with him are the sanin, the thw akatsuki leaders and a few kages. the guy isnt even fighting seriously against a team of 4 and he dosnt even have a scratch on him. sasuke better start spamming ms rite away.

it's little wonder that no1 in akatsuki has went after this guy yet, i dnt think ny of the members we have seen thus far stood a chance against him...


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Guess that would explain why Shika has been getting more panel time than any other of the other 6 konoha genin...
> 
> Where are people getting this "His fav charatcer iz Sauske omg eh sukcs uchiah cokc!"?


Yeah, Shika gets a lot of attention. But he's a nice character to me, so I don't mind.

I think Sasuke will lose this fight..


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

perhaps the 8 tails uses raiton too?


i cant understand why that would make him immune to chidori though 



i hope that he got one hit and the bijuu healed him


if he just took that like nothing i will start to think that kishi is forcing hachibi's adv over sasuke


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

So Sasuke thinks a nobody Shinobi deserves his MS but the Hachibi doesnt?

and they say he is a genius? at least activate your Sharingan before you go into battle..... I know why he does that though he learnt it from his Sensei. Its all Kakashi's fault.


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

What's interesting thou... Is that Hachibi isnt really known, right?

I mean, his strenght dosnt really seem to be "recognized."

I wonder how strong he really is.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gate of Shock (驚門 Kyōmon) removes the limit on how fast the body can move, removes wastes from dead skin cells to feces, and gives the body a much cleaner system to work with, producing even more power and stamina.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Part 1


Well, base Sasuke was still kicking Naruto's ass at VotE...


Zaru said:


> And the 8tails could have broken his leg in a matter of seconds. Neither happened though, so it's just wishful thinking.


Had Sasuke used Nagashi, the whole leg-breaking process would have been impossible anyway 

But indeed, wishful thinking is wishful.


Sandaime said:


> And those raiton sabers he used to stab Oro's arms and Itachi's bushin. He could've used that so Hachibi coulnd't hold his swords.
> And as soon as he saw that raiton might not work, he should've used katon.
> 
> So funny that he used MS against a fodder nin but not against a jinchuriki.
> ...



I'm not usually one to use such terms as PnJ, as i don't believe in that...

But goddamn


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> What's interesting thou... Is that Hachibi isnt really known, right?
> 
> I mean, his strenght dosnt really seem to be "recognized."
> 
> I wonder how strong he really is.


Just because he pwned Sasuke doesn't mean he's ultra strong and god of ninjas. It's just Sasuke is an idiot.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I would be more inclined to beleive you if Quite a few of Naruto's stats weren't already higher than Base Sasuke's  ATM



Except stamina and chakra... all the other stats of Naruto are below Sasuke's. 

Sasuke is as strong as Naruto in terms of physical strength if you compare their punches to Deidara. Hell... did you missed how Sasuke lifted Zabuza's sword like nothing the last chapter?.  

Sasuke is way faster than Naruto.

Sasuke is more intelligent than Naruto = Databook

Sasuke has better seals stats than Naruto  = databook

Sasuke has way more elemental versatily and a jutsu stronger than FRS = Kirin. 

Sasuke is more skilled than Naruto in taijutsu. He has kenjutsu + Lee's Gouken

Sasuke has genjutsu. Naruto has no genjutsu at all. 

Sasuke is very skilled with weapons besides his kusanagi like when he combined chidori with a giant shuriken, with strings and fumma shuriken. 

Sasuke has long, mid and close range  jutsus. Naruto is essentially a close range fighter like Kakashi explained. 

Current Naruto doesn't even has a chance against Sasuke WITHOUT sharingan.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> perhaps the 8 tails uses raiton too?
> 
> 
> i cant understand why that would make him immune to chidori though
> ...



I don't think hachibi is immune to chidori.

Sasuke used nagashi to blow everyone away, but you can clearly see that karin isn't hurt eventhough she was in the middle of it. So I don't see why it's weird that it didn't hurt hachibi.

And why is hachibi hiding in the rocks anyway?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont think people should be overheated about sasuke being outclassed. for a moment at least.

i mean the fight with itachi was pretty much just puppeteering, that if anything is a far more superior degredation of whatever pedestal people put sasuke on.

sasuke is a good ninja, i dont know why idiots challenge that or why tards try to defend that.   

there are a lot of ninja's in the narutoverse i should think, and even for kage levelled individuals there are always people somewhere or another with the power to defy you. sasuke, no matter how much people love him is not exempt from that. 

if people are whinging then its because they are seeing something that hasnt been done with sasuke since the fight with haku. and that's eat a bit of humble pie. its good for character building and im interested in this fight now because of it.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Well he charged straight at Deidara in order to prove his theory about Deidara attacks in that Fight
> 
> For all we Know there may be method to the madness and maybe Sasuke learnt something major about 8T that will help him beat himlater and this first charge was his plan all along


Sorry for not seeing any "genius" in getting stabbed by multiple blades, even to learn something. Kishimoto shouldn't assume the readers can't remember Sasuke's previous fights and arsenal.
Did MS fry Sasuke's brain and lower all his basic skills afterall? Well, it may be consistent with Itachi now that I think of it...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Except stamina and chakra... all the other stats of Naruto are below Sasuke's.
> 
> Sasuke is as strong as Naruto in terms of physical strength if you compare their punches to Deidara. Hell... did you missed how Sasuke lifted Zabuza's sword like nothing the last chapter?.
> 
> ...



Are you blind Sasuke is not faster in normal speed compared to Naruto he usess Shushin in the begining  Genin Naruto showed more strength then Sasuke holding the jaws of a giant snake summon  The Sharinagn makes the difference..


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Just because he pwned Sasuke doesn't mean he's ultra strong and god of ninjas. It's just Sasuke is an idiot.



Certainly, Sasuke is an idiot.

He would've been dead if his fodder crew wasnt there aswell.

Madara must reallly be *facepalming* now.

"More potentional than Itachi", what a fuckin joke.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Yeah, Shika gets a lot of attention. But he's a nice character to me, so I don't mind.
> 
> I think Sasuke will lose this fight..



Meh, i used to like him, but now i just don't really care...

And Sasuke will win. Now he just knows not to underestimate the 8tails.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Except stamina and chakra... all the other stats of Naruto are below Sasuke's.
> 
> Sasuke is as strong as Naruto in terms of physical strength if you compare their punches to Deidara. Hell... did you missed how Sasuke lifted Zabuza's sword like nothing the last chapter?.
> 
> ...



 Yes we know Sasuke is great but when has that ever stopped someone from loosing?


----------



## HunterXHunted (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Except stamina and chakra... all the other stats of Naruto are below Sasuke's.
> 
> Sasuke is as strong as Naruto in terms of physical strength if you compare their punches to Deidara. Hell... did you missed how Sasuke lifted Zabuza's sword like nothing the last chapter?.
> 
> ...



and all that means nothing because we all know naruto is about to be an euqal shinobi with sasuke and sasuke will not defeat naruto in this manga again...


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sorry for not seeing any "genius" in getting stabbed by multiple blades, even to learn something. Kishimoto shouldn't assume the readers can't remember Sasuke's previous fights and arsenal.
> Did MS fry Sasuke's brain and lower all his basic skills afterall? Well, it may be consistent with Itachi now that I think of it...



I hope he finds his brains next chapter and actually uses it. Maybe then he'll finally remember his fighting style and jutsus.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Certainly, Sasuke is an idiot.
> 
> He would've been dead if his fodder crew wasnt there aswell.
> 
> Madara must reallly be *facepalming* now.



Facepalm? More like "Just as planned". I doubt he'd send off Sasuke to something he'd fail at unless there's a purpoes behind it.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Gate of Shock (驚門 Kyōmon) removes the limit on how fast the body can move, removes wastes from dead skin cells to feces, and gives the body a much cleaner system to work with, producing even more power and stamina.



If a person uses that time wisely, I dont think anyone can beat them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Just because he pwned Sasuke doesn't mean he's ultra strong and god of ninjas. It's just Sasuke is an idiot.


that is the point




the hachibi is strong, YES


but if sasuke had not been idiot, he would not have gotten pwned like that



the hachibi was not serious, ok, but sasuke was not too, what he did was one of the biggest errors of strategy that i saw in this manga, and thats not one sasuke-like thing


----------



## Adrianhamm (Aug 6, 2008)

Should I put up the Killer Instinct Ultra Combo vids?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Except stamina and chakra... all the other stats of Naruto are below Sasuke's.
> 
> Sasuke is as strong as Naruto in terms of physical strength if you compare their punches to Deidara. Hell... did you missed how Sasuke lifted Zabuza's sword like nothing the last chapter?.
> 
> ...



None of that matters when Sasuke faces a bushin feint +Rasengan. 

Thats move drops the IQ point of all foes.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> And why is hachibi hiding in the rocks anyway?



Because Juugo and Suigetsu are teaming up against him. Looks like they knocked him into rocks.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> that is the point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it's like son_micheal said: only naruto is immune to pnj.

I don't know what to expect from next chapter, it does look like Sasuke is finally serious..but still:S.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke has to win. They can't attack Konoha without Naruto and Hachibi to. They will never be successful.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> the hachibi was not serious, ok, but sasuke was not too, what he did was one of the biggest errors of strategy that i saw in this manga, and thats not one sasuke-like thing



If tactic mistakes of great proportion happen to experiened people like Kakuzu, they can also happen to Sasuke. He's not perfect or something.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sorry for not seeing any "genius" in getting stabbed by multiple blades, even to learn something. Kishimoto shouldn't assume the readers can't remember Sasuke's previous fights and arsenal.
> Did MS fry Sasuke's brain and lower all his basic skills afterall? Well, it may be consistent with Itachi now that I think of it...



I concur.... WTF does he want to learn exactly? I thought that was the use of the Sharingan or am I wrong? The charge straight in to find out a strategy is what KB's were created for. 

This is why I like Itachi and Madara (Sharingan is always activated) no nonesense, if things get harder then you go to MS and if that fails you go EMS and if that fails well your deserve to be dead.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I don't think hachibi is immune to chidori.
> 
> Sasuke used nagashi to blow everyone away, but you can clearly see that karin isn't hurt eventhough she was in the middle of it. So I don't see why it's weird that it didn't hurt hachibi.
> 
> And why is hachibi hiding in the rocks anyway?


oh wait, what? it was nagashi?


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Of course, I have actually always known it could happen. Retcons and off-screen lobotomies are evil IMO.



So that would mean Naruto didn't lose at Vote. He just forgot to use Gama because of PIS, eh?


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Because Juugo and Suigetsu are teaming up against him. Looks like they knocked him into rocks.



No they didn't. After Sasuke did nagashi he was hiding in the rocks. Karin had to use her sensing abilities to locate him again.
And then something about an 8th sword?


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Sasuke is way faster than Naruto.


His orginial speed isnt faster than Naruto's. If we're playing by those rules, what about KN4?

And, also, Naruto managed to keep up with Kakuzu, someone that Kakashi couldnt handle, which arguebly can handle the 'Green Beast.'



vagnard said:


> Sasuke is more intelligent than Naruto = Databook


Ye.... Sasuke really showed of his high IQ these past chapters.



vagnard said:


> Sasuke has better seals stats than Naruto  = databook


Seals dosnt determine strenght.



vagnard said:


> Sasuke has way more elemental versatily and a jutsu stronger than FRS = Kirin.


FRS is far superior than Kirin.



vagnard said:


> Sasuke is more skilled than Naruto in taijutsu. He has kenjutsu + Lee's Gouken


No, he isnt, they're equal.



vagnard said:


> Sasuke has genjutsu. Naruto has no genjutsu at all.


Naruto can handle low tier genjutsu, and with Itachi's power, who knows.



vagnard said:


> Sasuke is very skilled with weapons besides his kusanagi like when he combined chidori with a giant shuriken, with strings and fumma shuriken.


What a feat.



vagnard said:


> Sasuke has long, mid and close range  jutsus. Naruto is essentially a close range fighter like Kakashi explained.


So...? That's common knowledge.



vagnard said:


> Current Naruto doesn't even has a chance against Sasuke WITHOUT sharingan.


You're a retard.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If tactic mistakes of great proportion happen to experiened people like Kakuzu, they can also happen to Sasuke. He's not perfect or something.


hehe, you are right, but the kakuzu thing was more like PNJ :rofl


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is arrogant, has has been always will be I'd say. Neither looked to be bloodlusted to me.

Does sasuke have any long range jutsu's besides raiton? Don't say the dragon katons either.  If taka wasn't such fodder he could have them keep 8 tails busy to use kirin.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 6, 2008)

This just goes to show that nobody is above PIS in Naruto. It can happen to anyone. 

No, seriously. PIS happens all the time I'm not even surprised anymore. Sasuke was just too powerful so to make things interesting he has to suffer from PIS. Just be grateful that his PIS isn't the same level as Kakuzu's PIS.


----------



## Auto (Aug 6, 2008)

and pein is the supposed one w/ a God-complex..


look at this sasuke idiot. he thinks he owns everyone, when that is clearly not the case. he says he's using madara. lol? is this kid joking or what? his brother loses intentionally to make him stronger, and he mistakes it for a real victory. what a freaking joke. 

if they 8-tails becomes fodder to sasuke, then this manga has gone to hell.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Are you blind Sasuke is not faster in normal speed compared to Naruto he usess Shushin in the begining  Genin Naruto showed more strength then Sasuke holding the jaws of a giant snake summon  The Sharinagn makes the difference..



Both Yamato and Sakura stated Sasuke was fast. And it was never stated that time he used shunshin. 

And even if he did is still speed... it doesn't matter if does focusing his chakra or not. Tobi say: "we can't match his *level* of shunshin" Implying it  isn't something everyone can do. And it's obvious because nobody would be speedblitzed by Sasuke.

Sasuke can attack and move using shunshin... and he never showed signs of fatigue for using it. Therefore for him it makes no difference from "real speed".

Therefore he is still way faster than Naruto.

1-It wasn't base Naruto who punched the snake. It was KN0. 
2-Sasuke tanked punches from an even stronger version of Naruto: KN1
3-Sasuke was punching and kicking KN1 through rivers just with 3-tomoe. 



nakson said:


> Yes we know Sasuke is great but when has that ever stopped someone from loosing?



Uh. Who is saying Sasuke is invincible?. 

I'm saying CURRENT Naruto can't beat Sasuke. 

Post-Senjutsu training Naruto will beat Sasuke.


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

Austeria said:


> This just goes to show that nobody is above PIS in Naruto. It can happen to anyone.
> 
> No, seriously. PIS happens all the time I'm not even surprised anymore. Sasuke was just too powerful so to make things interesting he has to suffer from PIS. Just be grateful that his PIS isn't the same level as Kakuzu's PIS.



You make it sound like a bad thing. 

But really, I though this fight was way to fast for Sasuke, we had our reasons to believe he would get owned.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> No they didn't. After Sasuke did nagashi he was hiding in the rocks. Karin had to use her sensing abilities to locate him again.
> And then something about an 8th sword?


are you sure? i cant see that


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> oh wait, what? it was nagashi?



You can see that in the pics..

8tails tries to stab Sauce and then Suigetsu uses zabuza sword, but 8tails cuts through it, so Sasuke put his hand and uses raiton to stop 8 tails sword from cutting further.
Then Sasuke uses nagashi and everyone gets 'kicked' off. According to the text hachibi then goes to hide in the rocks where he says something about an 8 sword.
Meanwhile karin healed Sasuke and located hachibi, then Sasuke charges at him..


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> So that would mean Naruto didn't lose at Vote. He just forgot to use Gama because of PIS, eh?


1. Gamabunta has his own free will. He was actually the one giving orders to Naruto against Shukaku Gaara.
2. Naruto being dumb has been consistent since the beginning of the series.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm very suprised that Sasuke will lose to hachibi though. I thought that it would happen later in part 2.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

This chapter is pretty intense  I bet Naruto's part sucks though


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 6, 2008)

Hold on, so if you got a sword and are going to fight in a sword fight you should jump back and start using kanton cause you might get owned by a guy thats stronger than you. He wasnt dumbed down he got out classed what the hell was he going to do make a kanton with one hand he was hit right after trying to use his chidori sword, then he goes after the 8 tails using the real chidori probably he's second strongest jutsu ( not counting the MS ) is smart or did you expect Sasuke to pop out with a Kirin where he would have to get too higher ground shot 3 kanton's up to the air then summon the lightning all the while being completely open to the 8 tail's attack's.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> 1. Gamabunta has his own free will. He was actually the one giving orders to Naruto against Shukaku Gaara.
> 2. Naruto being dumb has been consistent since the beginning of the series.



1. Fuck Gamabunta. Thing is,the vote fight was too close to call. Naruto lose because he wasn't going 100% against Sasuke. In the final moment he chose to scratch Sasuke's forehead,while Sauce punched Naruto's belly.

2. Naruto is only dumb for learning stuff,and still,he found the way to make the three steps of learning Rasengan by himself.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

What if Sasuke forgets how to use his sharingan next chapter?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke won't lose, he might get injured, but there's no point in him losing. What a waste of manga panels that would be.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm very suprised that Sasuke will lose to hachibi though. I thought that it would happen later in part 2.


sasuke will not loose i think


but this fight sure will give him some lessons, mainly about taka



now, tell me, how do you know that he used nagashi :x?


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Except stamina and chakra... all the other stats of Naruto are below Sasuke's.
> 
> Sasuke is as strong as Naruto in terms of physical strength if you compare their punches to Deidara. Hell... did you missed how Sasuke lifted Zabuza's sword like nothing the last chapter?.
> 
> ...



 Sasuke greater than Naruto in Ninjutsu? Also in taijutsu I highly doubt Sasuke is better than Naruto. Sasuke copied lee's taijutsu but that still didn't make a difference when they fought at VOTE. Sasuke might be more intellegent but he is not as unpredictable. And where the hell did you get Kirin>FRS?? If I were you I'd wait for the databook to come out before making such claims.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke didn't forget about genjutsu. He simply didn't find an opportunity to do it,and got stabbed.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> 1-It wasn't base Naruto who punched the snake. It was KN0.
> 2-Sasuke tanked punches from an even stronger version of Naruto: KN1
> 3-Sasuke was punching and kicking KN1 through rivers just with 3-tomoe.



Sasuke with the CS can punch equal to 1 part KN0 Naruto, that means nothing...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> And where the hell did you get Kirin>FRS?? If I were you I'd wait for the databook to come out before making such claims.



Hint: Naruto could hardly dodge kirin, especially with a FRS in his hands charged. While Sasuke could technically just shunshin around to avoid him.


----------



## Arsenal0602 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> What if Sasuke forgets how to use his sharingan next chapter?



Then the PNJ fairy swoops down with the How to activate your new sharingan for dummies book


----------



## Toproq (Aug 6, 2008)

.ProFound. said:


> I dont get the 8-tails hype..He`s pretty impressive but wouldn`t compair him to Itachi or any Sannin. The way he made held the swords and moved so they weren`t able to be followed was cool i guess but i`ve seen way crazier shit in this series



You can only hype fodder so far. he is meant to lose to Sasuke



> Is there any possibility the chapter will come out tommarow? I mean before tommarow night



No chance, the days of that dookie guy or whatever giving us spoilers are gone. After Sasuke was no longer center stage it wasnt worth giving us spoilers anymore apparently.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

if sasuke does not even try to use gen i will get pissed


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 6, 2008)

The most important fact of this chapt is that Sasugay has pissed off... FINALLY I'm so HAPPY That arrogant finally had take a lesson. Glory to BIJUUS


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn some Sasuke fans sound like their slitting their wrists. Sasuke wont lose.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Such a tard did you miss the spoiler that said chidori does'nt work on 8 tail lol.Did you see him not dismiss sasukes chidori sword & reveal it to just be standard issue shit.
> 
> What now you gonna claim katons can do damage thats sasukes arsenal you know.
> 
> ...


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Itachi's present of Tsukiyomi will rape Hachibi  8 tails just looks weak to genjutsu, considering he is a close range fighter, then starts blabbing about another sword after all this. Hachibi is fucked, Sasuke won't fall for the same shit twice.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm by the new translation the KB training was forbidden becuase if the KB turns frog so is the real one.
which transaltion is the real one?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Damn some Sasuke fans sound like their slitting their wrists. Sasuke wont lose.


:rofl:rofl



i dont that he will, thats jinchuuriki hype, sure, but its ms hype too 



what is boring me is sasuke's attitude, he is fucking reckless


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> if sasuke does not even try to use gen i will get pissed



What a contrast to until yesterday when most people said they'll be pissed if all that was a genjutsu


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hint: Naruto could hardly dodge kirin, especially with a FRS in his hands charged. While Sasuke could technically just shunshin around to avoid him.



Why would Naruto even have to move an inch? Senjutsu+FRS held above his head = Kirin ineffective.

Remember, Wind > Lightning and with the usage of Senjutsu I'd say FRS becomes better than Kirin (Not to mention it might be completed) bam, Kirin is ineffective.


----------



## geminis (Aug 6, 2008)

This is crazy, Naruto will surpass J-man as a teenager.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Just what is the eighth sword and I wonder if Team Taka can handle it?


----------



## Rikudou (Aug 6, 2008)

Omg.... Karin saved Sasuke's life....
Sasuke was.... dying?!



MWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHH!!!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 6, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> Why would Naruto even have to move an inch? Senjutsu+FRS held above his head = Kirin ineffective.
> 
> Remember, Wind > Lightning and with the usage of Senjutsu I'd say FRS becomes better than Kirin (Not to mention it might be completed) bam, Kirin is ineffective.



Or all he has to do is have FRS encompass his entire body, and just run around like a madman into things.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

so which translation is true?the KB usage is forbidden?hatiff?


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> 1. Gamabunta has his own free will. He was actually the one giving orders to Naruto against Shukaku Gaara.
> 2. Naruto being dumb has been consistent since the beginning of the series.



I don't see how that would make a difference, Naruto still summoned him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm by the new translation the KB training was forbidden becuase if the KB turns frog so is the real one.
> which transaltion is the real one?


Eh? They say the same thing. I just mist "prohibened", sice you know, I was doing it the second it was posted in kinda rush. I thought I did.


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> what is boring me is sasuke's attitude, he is fucking reckless


No, he's just very mentally handicaped.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Taka will get raped by 8th sword, but not sasuke. MS genjutsu or rather Tsukiyomi was cool, but regular genjutsu sucks and is boring.

I don't think close range will work against sasuke again.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> His orginial speed isnt faster than Naruto's. If we're playing by those rules, what about KN4?



What rules?. Base Sasuke using his shunshin (a jutsu) is faster than Base Naruto. Who is talking about KN4. Besides KN4 hasn't even a feat of speed. Yamato and Orochimaru stated it can barely move for using so much chakra. Do you read the manga?. Naruto is trying to avoid using tails. 



Lindgren said:


> And, also, Naruto managed to keep up with Kakuzu, someone that Kakashi couldnt handle, which arguebly can handle the 'Green Beast.'



He was owned the first time and Kakashi and Yamato had to save his ass. 

He didn't keep up with Kakuzu in terms of speed. He just outsmarted him with KB feint. 

Kakuzu was defeated by the combined effort of Kakashi,  Shikamaru, Chouji and Naruto. 



Lindgren said:


> Ye.... Sasuke really showed of his high IQ these past chapters.



Better than Naruto who always use the same frontal attack and gets owned 99%  of the time until a lucky shoot.  



Lindgren said:


> Seals dosnt determine strenght.



If you care to read the another post I was separating them by stats. But you are an asshole without brain... obviously. 




Lindgren said:


> FRS is far superior than Kirin.



Call me when FRS destroys a mountain or use a nature recomposition beyond  "a human can do". Kirin has more raw power, range and take less chakra than FRS.



Lindgren said:


> No, he isnt, they're equal.



No. They aren't. Naruto still was owned by Yamato's bunshin and couldn't catch Kakashi without a cheap trick. 




Lindgren said:


> Naruto can handle low tier genjutsu, and with Itachi's power, who knows.



No. Naruto couldn't even beat finger genjutsu. Much less a more powerful sharingan genjutsu. 

With Itachi's power up it's possible. Therefore there is no way he can't catch Sasuke 



Lindgren said:


> What a feat.



Enough to beat a less powerful opponent like Naruto.  



Lindgren said:


> So...? That's common knowledge.



Sasuke has range advantage. 




Lindgren said:


> You're a retard.



You are an idiot. Don't bother answering me. I blocked you.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> 
> what is boring me is sasuke's attitude, he is fucking reckless



The aftermath of almost getting killed will probably drive him to get EMS.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

> Sasuke didn't forget about genjutsu. He simply didn't find an opportunity to do it,and got stabbed.


You don't have to get close to someone to do a genjutsu. Genjutsu could've been tried before running like an idiot.





Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Damn some Sasuke fans sound like their slitting their wrists. Sasuke wont lose.


And you know this how exactly?

I'll just ask divin if he thinks Sasuke will win or not. I bet he thinks the same as me >__<.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Such a tard did you miss the spoiler that said chidori does'nt work on 8 tail lol.Did you see him not dismiss sasukes chidori sword & reveal it to just be standard issue shit.





2 things:


- the 8 tails did not dismiss sasuke's chidori sword, what he did was use chakra flow in his sword too, and compete with the kusanagi charged with chidori, thats one of the main points why sasuke actually got stabbed, he probably underestimated the 8 tails and did not think about the possibility of him defend his kusanagi;

- we dont know what chidori he used against the 8 tails now, if that was nagashi, its understandable that the 8 tails perhaps took that like nothing...
if its the chidori long sword, so the only way to take that is if he actually got healed by the bijuu;


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted by vagnard  View Post
> Except stamina and chakra... all the other stats of Naruto are below Sasuke's.
> 
> Sasuke is as strong as Naruto in terms of physical strength if you compare their punches to Deidara. Hell... did you missed how Sasuke lifted Zabuza's sword like nothing the last chapter?.
> ...



Naruto don't need to have the same number of jutsus Sasuke has. Having like 5 jutsus would be enough to be his equal.

At vote:

Sasuke:
- Goukakyuu
- Housenka
- Ryuka
- Cursed seal
- Sharingan
- Chidori

Naruto:
- Kage bunshin
- Rasengan
- Kyuubi

It was enough to make a balanced fight. It's like what Jiraiya said to Oro.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> 1. Fuck Gamabunta. Thing is,the vote fight was too close to call. Naruto lose because he wasn't going 100% against Sasuke. In the final moment he chose to scratch Sasuke's forehead,while Sauce punched Naruto's belly.


Kishimoto stated several times in the databook that Naruto was going all out. As for the headband scratching, Naruto's arm did not have anywhere else where it could hit Sasuke, period. Look at the pictures and if you are clever enough you will understand.



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> 2. Naruto is only dumb for learning stuff,and still,he found the way to make the three steps of learning Rasengan by himself.


Not really, Jiraiya actually taught him a "method for dummies". Naruto didn't invent the three steps or anything, the lesson went just as planned for Jiraiya.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I don't see how that would make a difference, Naruto still summoned him.



And it's hard to imagine that gama would be like "fuck this shit I'm not helping you"

I mean, it wouldn't be hard for him to knock out Sasuke.

And that's probably why Kishi didn't make Naruto use him. EASY WIN.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 6, 2008)

At least for the time being, Sasuke no longer has the 'It' factor...

...he has the Shit factor.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

i wonder if 8 tails is using a jutsu similar to kazuzu or if the durability comes from his tailed beast.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> The aftermath of almost getting killed will probably drive him to get EMS.


i wonder, because i wish that sasuke would get itachi's eyes not exacly only because of power, but because he changed his mind...but well, we still have the chance that after that he will re-think his plans


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Hint: Naruto could hardly dodge kirin, especially with a FRS in his hands charged. While Sasuke could technically just shunshin around to avoid him.



I was talking about the Jutsu itself not how it is used.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

so naruto isnt using the KB hax because of the frog transformation.still he'll need to somehow learn it quickly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Kishimoto stated several times in the databook that Naruto was going all out. As for the headband scratching, Naruto's arm did not have anywhere else where it could hit Sasuke, period. Look at the pictures and if you are clever enough you will understand.
> 
> Not really, Jiraiya actually taught him a "method for dummies". Naruto didn't invent the three steps or anything, the lesson went just as planned for Jiraiya.



- Sure,i'll take a look.   But it doesnt mean i'll agree with you. 

- I remember Naruto looked at a cat playing with a ball,and then he understood that he had to make the chakra spin to break it.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 6, 2008)

At the end Hachibi says he use is 8 sword? Perhaps he take it from his body and transforming in Bijuu form.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So, why didn't he use his needles or sabre to stab hachibi's hands so he couldn't hold his swords? Those are attacks that can keep Sasuke atleast 5 m from hachibi.
> He could have used his raiton jutsus at a distant instead of getting so close to hachibi.



What makes you think Hachibi doesn't have long-range Jutsu? Fact is, Hachibi is either a Lightning or Water/Fire, if he was anything else (Earth/Wind) Sasuke would have either cut through his swords, or the Hachibi would have cut through Sasukes (Lightning > Earth; Wind > Lightning) I am going to make a guess and say Hachibi has Lightning affinity at the very least.

If you think this PIS is bad, wait until Sasuke has to fight Naruto.. You guys will literally be planning an assassination attempt on Kishimoto.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I am going to lol pretty fucking hard if Naruto turns frogish  He's ugly enough as it is. Get rid of his fucking gay clothes anf hair Kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What a contrast to until yesterday when most people said they'll be pissed if all that was a genjutsu


he needs at least to try 




perhaps he lost some brain cells after all that plot twist stuff


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> so naruto isnt using the KB hax because of the frog transformation.still he'll need to somehow learn it quickly.


Yeah, pretty much. Next time I'll try not rushing.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

Why are so many Sasuke "fans" jumping off the bandwagon.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Kishimoto stated several times in the databook that Naruto was going all out. As for the headband scratching, Naruto's arm did not have anywhere else where it could hit Sasuke, period. Look at the pictures and if you are clever enough you will understand.
> 
> Not really, Jiraiya actually taught him a "method for dummies". Naruto didn't invent the three steps or anything, the lesson went just as planned for Jiraiya.



the headband scratching was symbolic. Or did people forget that Sasuke was puking blood after naruto hit him with rasengan and scratched his headband with it?

Yup, you totally puke blood if your headband is only scratched.

And if Sasuke was so serious about killing naruto with that final blow, then why didn't naruto's body get a hole after being hit by sasuke's fist chidori?

If both the manga and databook said Sasuke was the stronger one, then I don't see what's to deny.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

WorstUsernameEver said:


> Why are so many Sasuke "fans" jumping off the bandwagon.


Because they are not "fans", but just cheering for strongest?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I am going to lol pretty fucking hard if Naruto turns frogish  He's ugly enough as it is. Get rid of his fucking gay clothes anf hair Kishi


It's not easy being green...


WorstUsernameEver said:


> Why are so many Sasuke "fans" jumping off the bandwagon.


Who is?


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> At least for the time being, Sasuke no longer has the 'It' factor...
> 
> ...he has the Shit factor.



Wow, what an 180 from you.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Next time I'll try not rushing.



Fuck  This means they will spend time coming up with some way to do it then which will take time, Naruto will probably suck after this just less


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Wow, what an 180 from you.



I guess quite a few people feel betrayed by kishi right now or something so they need something to be hatin' on.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> so naruto isnt using the KB hax because of the frog transformation.still he'll need to somehow learn it quickly.



Which is, in my opinion, bad. He has a week, at the most (Soon as the Frog lets Pa know about the autopsy-results, it's likely that Pein will be attacking by then).

We already know what Naruto will do because he is boring and predictable in Part 2, he'll rush back. So, in one week, Naruto has to master the Senjutsu training, with no Kagebunshin usage, a feat that Jaryia himself couldn't do in 30+ years.. Yeah, I believe it!

No. This is brutal. Of course, he won't actually complete Senjutsu, he'll get to the point where he can use it (Probably enough to make FRS complete) and that's that. Boring, predictable training, for a boring, predictable character.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> At least for the time being, Sasuke no longer has the 'It' factor...
> 
> ...he has the Shit factor.


oh come on divin, only because he charged the hachibi straight he is shit? i know that it was n00b but even you said that kishi nerfed him


its simply not his style, probably he underestimated, thats it


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> the headband scratching was symbolic. Or did people forget that Sasuke was puking blood after naruto hit him with rasengan and scratched his headband with it?
> 
> Yup, you totally puke blood if your headband is only scratched.
> 
> ...



Naruto chose to make a scratch while Sasuke chose to give a punch. It was a draw.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder what Karin will do when the 8-Tails unleashes his eighth sword?


----------



## Unknown (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> What rules?. Base Sasuke using his shunshin (a jutsu) is faster than Base Naruto. Who is talking about KN4. Besides KN4 hasn't even a feat of speed. Yamato and Orochimaru stated it can barely move for using so much chakra. Do you read the manga?. Naruto is trying to avoid using tails.



Sasuke's shusin < Naruto KN1 < Naruto KN3




vagnard said:


> He was owned the first time and Kakashi and Yamato had to save his ass.



The same way Sasuke was saved by Suigetsu when he fought Deidara...



vagnard said:


> He didn't keep up with Kakuzu in terms of speed. He just outsmarted him with KB feint.


The same way Sasuke will be.




vagnard said:


> Call me when FRS destroys a mountain or use a nature recomposition beyond  "a human can do". Kirin has more raw power, range and take less chakra than FRS.



Kirin It's more destructive, but FRS It's more powerfull and more deadly.





vagnard said:


> No. They aren't. Naruto still was owned by Yamato's bunshin and couldn't catch Kakashi without a cheap trick.



That's pre elemental trainning..., that means nothing...




vagnard said:


> No. Naruto couldn't even beat finger genjutsu. Much less a more powerful sharingan genjutsu.
> 
> With Itachi's power up it's possible. Therefore there is no way he can't catch Sasuke



We don't know yet the level of finger genjutsu, and that genjutsu was made by the greater genjutsu caster of the serie, Sasuke's Sharingan <<< Itachi finger genjutsu





vagnard said:


> Sasuke has range advantage.



Sasuke always uses front attack like he has done aganist Hachibi no Jinchuuriki, so It doesn't matter that he has long range attack, he only use them after trying close range fight and loosing in that...


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> the headband scratching was symbolic. Or did people forget that Sasuke was puking blood after naruto hit him with rasengan and scratched his headband with it?
> 
> Yup, you totally puke blood if your headband is only scratched.
> 
> And if Sasuke was so serious about killing naruto with that final blow, then why didn't naruto's body get a hole after being hit by sasuke's fist chidori?



It was indeed symbolic, but still not an intentional thing on Narutos part. He hit what he could hit, and it just happened to be Sasukes headband. Also, Naruto didn't hit Sasuke with rasengan, it was canceled out along with Sasukes chidori, though they both still had residual chakra around their hands with the last hit. 

He puked blood because of the effects CS2 had on his body. 

Exactly. If Sasukes last blow was serious he'd have done an open palmed jab like he usually does, but instead, he closed his hand into a fist to deal blunt damage instead of a stab.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

WorstUsernameEver said:


> Why are so many Sasuke "fans" jumping off the bandwagon.


I am not...yet. The day Kishimoto finishes ruining Sasuke with PIS is the day I quit reading Naruto. No "fandom switching" for me.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> What makes you think Hachibi doesn't have long-range Jutsu? Fact is, Hachibi is either a Lightning or Water/Fire, if he was anything else (Earth/Wind) Sasuke would have either cut through his swords, or the Hachibi would have cut through Sasukes (Lightning > Earth; Wind > Lightning) I am going to make a guess and say Hachibi has Lightning affinity at the very least.
> 
> If you think this PIS is bad, wait until Sasuke has to fight Naruto.. You guys will literally be planning an assassination attempt on Kishimoto.





I'm not talking about hachibi getting owned by these jutsus. I'm questioning why Sasuke isn't using his usual fighting style, but charges head on without sharingan.

Oh, I don't worry about naruto. The only reason he stands a chance against Sasuke is because of Itachi's power and his bijuu. The fact that he'll never be strong by his own power and genes, makes me a very happy panda.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I wonder what Karin will do when the 8-Tails unleashes his eighth sword?



Orgasm 

This senjutsu training seems useless now, unless they get more time since he can't use the Kb method. They should just give him the key and let him complete whatever jutsu Jiraiya was talking about first.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

WorstUsernameEver said:


> Why are so many Sasuke "fans" jumping off the bandwagon.


i am one sasuke fan until the end 



but that he had one reckless attitude he had


but well, its good, at least i hope that he will learn something with that


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> What rules?. Base Sasuke using his shunshin (a jutsu) is faster than Base Naruto. Who is talking about KN4. Besides KN4 hasn't even a feat of speed. Yamato and Orochimaru stated it can barely move for using so much chakra. Do you read the manga?. Naruto is trying to avoid using tails.



First, thanks for replying, I havnt ridiculed anyone today.

Shunshin is a jutsu, and not his base speed. Is that really so hard to comprehend?



vagnard said:


> He was owned the first time and Kakashi and Yamato had to save his ass.
> 
> He didn't keep up with Kakuzu in terms of speed. He just outsmarted him with KB feint.


Speed is the limit, and that limit was a limit that Naruto could compete with.



vagnard said:


> Kakuzu was defeated by the combined effort of Kakashi,  Shikamaru, Chouji and Naruto.


Christ... You're extremely ignorant. After 9k posts this is your conclusion, what the fuck were you thinking?



vagnard said:


> Better than Naruto who always use the same frontal attack and gets owned 99%  of the time until a lucky shoot.


Atleast he follows the book and charges with a fuckin bunshin instead of himself.



vagnard said:


> If you care to read the another post I was separating them by stats. But you are an asshole without brain... obviously.


Aye, it's my job to keep track of your ignorant shit, christ, fuck me senseless.



vagnard said:


> Call me when FRS destroys a mountain or use a nature recomposition beyond  "a human can do". Kirin has more raw power, range and take less chakra than FRS.


Retuuuurd. 

First of all, FRS is beyond what humans can do, secondly, what the fuck does Zetsu know about FRS? Nothing.

Besides, Sasuke isnt doin nature recompostion, he's heating up the atmosphere in order to create thunderclouds, which creates lightning.

There is absolutely no reason why Kakashi, or any other lightning affinity user wouldnt be able to use that jutsu. Sasuke is "guiding" the lightning, that's the jutsu.

I thought this was common knowledge.



vagnard said:


> No. They aren't. Naruto still was owned by Yamato's bunshin and couldn't catch Kakashi without a cheap trick.


Sorry?



vagnard said:


> No. Naruto couldn't even beat finger genjutsu. Much less a more powerful sharingan genjutsu.
> 
> With Itachi's power up it's possible. Therefore there is no way he can't catch Sasuke


Really now, where is it stated that Itachi's "finger jutsu" is less powerful than the orginial sharingan genjutsu?

And what do you mean with "NO"? Naruto is indeed good a stoping low tier genjutsus, and what the fuck did you think Itachi gave him? A cookie?

Think man, think.



vagnard said:


> Enough to beat a less powerful opponent like Naruto.


You're such a tard, you know that, right?



vagnard said:


> Sasuke has range advantage.


So? Naruto is superior in close combat. Besides, what do you think the purpose of FRS is?

You've been judged.


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And it's hard to imagine that gama would be like "fuck this shit I'm not helping you"
> 
> I mean, it wouldn't be hard for him to knock out Sasuke.
> 
> And that's probably why Kishi didn't make Naruto use him. EASY WIN.



Naruto hasn't had trouble in the past to convince Gama to fight. Besides you just proved my point anyways. This whole arguement is stupid anyways, PIS is just something someone made up.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Orgasm
> 
> This senjutsu training seems useless now, unless they get more time since he can't use the Kb method. They should just give him the key and let him complete whatever jutsu Jiraiya was talking about first.



well i think it will be more than a week.also this thing cant be completed with KB.naruto will have to complete his training with out shortcuts.i guess we'll see how it goes by this chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> It was indeed symbolic, but still not an intentional thing on Narutos part. He hit what he could hit, and it just happened to be Sasukes headband. Also, Naruto didn't hit Sasuke with rasengan, it was canceled out along with Sasukes chidori, though they both still had residual chakra around their hands with the last hit.
> 
> He puked blood because of the effects CS2 had on his body.
> 
> Exactly. If Sasukes last blow was serious he'd have done an open palmed jab like he usually does, but instead he, he closed his hand into a fist to deal blunt damage instead of a stab.



You're assuming he couldn't. For what real reason do you think so?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not talking about hachibi getting owned by these jutsus. I'm questioning why Sasuke isn't using his usual fighting style, but charges head on without sharingan.
> 
> Oh, I don't worry about naruto. *The only reason he stands a chance against Sasuke is because of Itachi's power and his bijuu. The fact that he'll never be strong by his own power and genes, makes me a very happy panda*.



Please. Sasuke is strong because of MS, and because of the powers he got from a sick oro, so don't start blabbering about what's who's real strength, etc. What the hell do you call the senjutsu training anyway?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Fuck  This means they will spend time coming up with some way to do it then which will take time, Naruto will probably suck after this just less


Sorry, I couldn't edit it anyhow, I was loged from cell phone all this time, and only now got back 

I'm sure there's quite some number of secrets Fukasaku got to make it even more faster to train.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> I am not...yet. The day Kishimoto finishes ruining Sasuke with PIS is the day I quit reading Naruto. No "fandom switching" for me.



Same here. I'm Sasuke fan to the end. Always was a Sasuke fan, never switched fandom. And I'll never switch to another fandom.
The day Sasuke is screwed over, is the day I'll stop reading. 

Yes, I read this manga for Sasuke's storyline. No, I don't give 2 cents about naruto and his froggies.
So sue me.

@Livefire: MS is part of Sasuke's bloodline. Sasuke doesn't have any Oro power. 
Itachi's power and kyuubi never was part of naruto's genes. high chakra and naturally good at bushins is what is in naruto's genes./end


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> No way, who the hell wrote this chapter? this cant be Kishimoto!



this chapter is Kishi's version of a block-fucking-buster  it's his TDK... totally entertaining and all out with the masses going crazy!! 



sworder said:


> I swear if Sasuke ends up shirtless in this fight, Kishi should do something similar once Karin has her own battle



...all I gotta say is when teh sauce gets serious... clothes cmoe off.. and Kishi knows where his moneymakers at...

but i'm toally diggin the sexual stuff Kishi sprinkled on this chapter

AND STILL...

nobody's talking about Naruto even tho he's taking up most of the chapter, LMFAO!!! 

poor Naruto


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

I've always wondered how come the anbu or another ninja like kakashi couldnt catch up to sasuke at the valley of end. Sasuke was limping through the forest and nobody could take the time to find him? For some reason kakashi wanted to carry naruto while he had like 5 medic ninja with him, he could've taken out 2 minutes to get Sasuke? He arrived like a couple of minutes after the fight and it had to take sasuke a few days to reach where he was going.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sorry, I couldn't edit it anyhow, I was loged from cell phone all this time, and only now got back
> 
> I'm sure there's quite some number of secrets Fukasaku got to make it even more faster to train.



Yup. The oil is an example of that.



> nobody's talking about Naruto even tho he's taking up most of the chapter



Blind ya?


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

As for this fight, I dont see why so many of my fellow Sasuke fans are taking this so seriously. Its an obvious ploy to force Sasuke to reveal his MS techniques to us before a serious fight. The only way thats going to happen is if he gets pushed, and the only way he'll get pushed is if hes set against a ninja that conveniently has everything thats needed to counter his normal abilities. 

Odd weapon style where even if you know where the body will be, you cant predict the blades counters his prediction. The ability to charge his weapons with elements to counter his chidori flow, etc. Its obvious that the Hachibi was made purely as a counter to Sasuke to have him reveal to us his newest abilities. So while yes, he'll get pushed into using his MS in this fight so what? Its a once in a lifetime fight against a person whose every ability was designed to counter one of his. Its not likely to happen again.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Sorry, I couldn't edit it anyhow, I was loged from cell phone all this time, and only now got back
> 
> I'm sure there's quite some number of secrets Fukasaku got to make it even more faster to train.



That bastard frog better be useful for something  If Kishi shits on Naruto again I will fucking kill him


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I wonder what Karin will do when the 8-Tails unleashes his eighth sword?



She is still in trance from the orgasm Sasuke gave her.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I've always wondered how come the anbu or another ninja like kakashi couldnt catch up to sasuke at the valley of end. Sasuke was limping through the forest and nobody could take the time to find him? For some reason kakashi wanted to carry naruto while he had like 5 medic ninja with him, he could've taken out 2 minutes to get Sasuke? He arrived like a couple of minutes after the fight and it had to take sasuke a few days to reach where he was going.



But then Sasuke would have been dragged back like a bitch and Naruto's fight would have been ridiculed.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> Naruto hasn't had trouble in the past to convince Gama to fight. Besides you just proved my point anyways.


Gama would basically do what he wants and it would be terribly anticlimactic if Gama just spit on Sasuke and game over. Naruto wanted to stop Sasuke but he also wanted to beat him for the sake of his own ego.
Naruto has barely used summons ever since the sannin arc anyway, so why is your complaining so selective? Maybe you wanted the series to be renamed "Frog adventures", "Gamabunta" or "Pokemon: frog edition"?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Same here. I'm Sasuke fan to the end. Always was a Sasuke fan, never switched fandom. And I'll never switch to another fandom.
> The day Sasuke is screwed over, is the day I'll stop reading.
> 
> Yes, I read this manga for Sasuke's storyline. No, I don't give 2 cents about naruto and his froggies.
> ...



Itachi practically fucking gave it to him it's no different, then Madara offered him Itachi's eyes, sasuke is given more powerups than anybody. Amaterasu and Susano, etc sure as hell isn't his real jutsu's/power.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, who'd have thought that Sasuke the wonder child would get, 7 times at that. Thank you kishi, thanks for showing us that he is still defeatable by characters other than Itachi and Madara.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... it wasnt a bunshin. 

This time Sasuke really got full of himself and didn't use genjutsu or clones. And he got owned.
 
So far I love this chapter.... 
...no wait. it has Karin moaning.    MY EYES!!!! D:


----------



## erekose200 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lol when Chidori fails Sasuke is useless.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> You're assuming he couldn't. For what real reason do you think so?



His arm was at its limit, unless he randomly gained the power to fly forward, he hit what he could. He scratched at his full reach and only clipped the headband, which was the closest part of Sasuke to him other than his arm.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Itachi practically fucking gave it to him it's no different, then Madara offered him Itachi's eyes, sasuke is given more powerups than anybody. Amaterasu and Susano, etc sure as hell isn't his real jutsu's/power.


itachi just died before his eyes, so he would activate that



i think that its just, since he could have killed his best friend for that, and chose to risk his life, his body, going to orochimaru to obtain power stead of the one instant powerup murdering his best friend, something that itachi perhaps did not mind about


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 6, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> What makes you think Hachibi doesn't have long-range Jutsu? *Fact is, Hachibi is either a Lightning or Water/Fire, if he was anything else (Earth/Wind) Sasuke would have either cut through his swords, or the Hachibi would have cut through Sasukes (Lightning > Earth; Wind > Lightning) I am going to make a guess and say Hachibi has Lightning affinity at the very least.*
> 
> If you think this PIS is bad, wait until Sasuke has to fight Naruto.. You guys will literally be planning an assassination attempt on Kishimoto.



the only thing you can really conclude from hachibi's chakra conduction is that it is of a higher power level than sasuke's chidori sword, if it is not a raiton, or the same power level if it is a raiton. if a fire jutsu and a wind jutsu of the same level clash, the fire jutsu becomes stronger, but if the wind jutsu is of a higher level, it does not become completely negated. it was not explicitly mentioned, but it was implied, during naruto's wind training.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not talking about hachibi getting owned by these jutsus. I'm questioning why Sasuke isn't using his usual fighting style, but charges head on without sharingan.
> 
> *Oh, I don't worry about naruto. The only reason he stands a chance against Sasuke is because of Itachi's power and his bijuu. The fact that he'll never be strong by his own power and genes, makes me a very happy panda*.



Well if thats the way you want to go, how much of sasuke's "power" has he obtained on hiis own.Sure his base form and regular sharingan is all natural, but if thats all he had he would be dead in minutes during most of his fights. Lets face it, this manga is nothing but one big powerup, and the sad thing is it would be boring without it.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> You're assuming he couldn't. For what real reason do you think so?


Sasuke was taller than Naruto, which is partly why he had the inner hit and why his arm pushed Naruto's away from his torso. The only thing Naruto could reach at this point was the forehead.
It was close though, and even though Naruto didn't willingly scratch his headband protector, the symbolic thing in the outcome was still very present as the headband he put on only when he acknowledged Naruto may have saved his life.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> His arm was at its limit, unless he randomly gained the power to fly forward, he hit what he could. He scratched at his full reach and only clipped the headband, which was the closest part of Sasuke to him other than his arm.



Makes sense. Still,the difference was made by a single detail. Overall,they were equals.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 6, 2008)

People still discuss VotE?


----------



## Bobateababy16 (Aug 6, 2008)

wtf why is he biting her fucking scaly ass arm,Wtf is this????


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Unknown said:


> Sasuke's shusin < Naruto KN1 < Naruto KN3



It seems you missed the part when I said "TAILS". 

Besides you don't know if Sasuke's shunshin < KN1 or KN3 in terms of speed. 

Regular Pre timeskip Sasuke with 3-tomoe could keep with KN1 speed ... he just couldn't predict the independent move of chakra. 



Unknown said:


> The same way Sasuke was saved by Suigetsu when he fought Deidara...



He gave the scroll to Suigetsu. It was part of HIS plan. Do you think Sasuke will go to another dimension if he knew he can't go back.

Besides Deidara lost the battle in the same moment he admitted he couldn't beat Sasuke by regular means and have to kill himself. That isn't a victory.  



Unknown said:


> The same way Sasuke will be.



Or he will use senjutsu. Given the Naruto will face Sasuke will be way more powerful than the one who defeated Kakuzu. If you believe Kishimoto will let Sasuke receive a direct impact of FRS you can keep dreaming. It's the same reason because Kirin won't work on Naruto. 




Unknown said:


> Kirin It's more destructive, but FRS It's more powerfull and more deadly.



Both of them can instantly kill the opponent unless he has a special shield like Susano. At that point the level of power means nothing. But Kirin has way more range and cover a large area. Besides it's faster (hundred of faster times than sound according to Zetsu)



Unknown said:


> That's pre elemental trainning..., that means nothing...



Please show me the page when it was stated  Naruto increased his speed and taijutsu after the ELEMENTAL training. 



Unknown said:


> We don't know yet the level of finger genjutsu, and that genjutsu was made by the greater genjutsu caster of the serie, Sasuke's Sharingan <<< Itachi finger genjutsu



Sasuke can counter every single genjutsu from Itachi including Tsukiyomi. Sasuke's  doujutsu genjutsu >>> Itachi's finger genjutsu. Otherwise Itachi would use it against Sasuke instead Tsukiyomi and the other genjutsus. 



Unknown said:


> Sasuke always uses front attack like he has done aganist Hachibi no Jinchuuriki, so It doesn't matter that he has long range attack, he only use them after trying close range fight and loosing in that...



No. He used stealth against Oro. He used snakes to defend from Deidara and analyzed his elemental advantage. He used genjutsu to face Itachi at the beginning of the battle and attacked from  behind his chair (that was a genjutsu too)

The point is Sasuke isn't a kamikaze like Naruto. He use a lot of strategy post time skip... just see the fight against Deidara or his tricks with fumma shuriken against Itachi. 

Naruto used his KB feint again.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> *itachi just died before his eyes, so he would activate that*
> 
> 
> i think that its just, since he could have killed his best friend for that, and chose to risk his life, his body, going to orochimaru to obtain power stead of the one instant powerup murdering his best friend, something that itachi perhaps did not mind about



Yeah because Itachi knew Sasuke couldn't beat him. Point is Sasuke wouldn't have gotten MS if it weren't for Itachi. He fucked up against Naruto, which I can't blame him though.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Itachi practically fucking gave it to him it's no different, then Madara offered him Itachi's eyes, sasuke is given more powerups than anybody. Amaterasu and Susano, etc sure as hell isn't his real jutsu's/power.



Getting pissed because someone is insulting your naruto-chan are you? Well, then you shouldn't bash Sasuke in the first place.

Itachi died, Sasuke awakened his own MS. If it wasn't in his genes, that would never have happened, but I'm sure that you're smart enough to actually understand that, right?
Itachi used amaterasu as a failsave against Madara.
So, what exactly is an outside source powerup to Sasuke according to you? Everything he can use is his own power, his own genes.
naruto on the other hand, has the strongest bijuu and Itachi's power. Both outside source powerups, both not in his genes, both not his power.
I discussed this again and again. You have the manga for free and hopefully also have a brain. I'm through with you.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Itachi practically fucking gave it to him it's no different, then Madara offered him Itachi's eyes, sasuke is given more powerups than anybody. Amaterasu and Susano, etc sure as hell isn't his real jutsu's/power.



Sasuke didn't have to prove his strength to Itachi at all, amirite?
Living with Oro, going through all that hell of the massacre is what he had to go through to get the MS in the end.
Fuck, if anyone "just fucking received it", it's Itachi.

And Sasuke doesn't have Susano'o. He just had that one Amaterasu shot. It was a mistranslation of Sleepyfans'.


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Sasuke was taller than Naruto, which is partly why he had the inner hit and why his arm pushed Naruto's away from his torso. The only thing Naruto could reach at this point was the forehead.
> It was close though, and even though Naruto didn't willingly scratch his headband protector, the symbolic thing in the outcome was still very present as the headband he put on only when he acknowledged Naruto may have saved his life.



you are kidding right?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Seiko said:


> People still discuss VotE?


Poor unfortunate souls.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Seiko said:


> People still discuss VotE?


:rofl:rofl

hya seiko <3





hey, i want to know what chidori sasuke used against the 8 tails, if that was nagashi, i can understand why the 8 tails too that like nothing


now if that was the chidori sword, if he did not use the bijuu to heal, i wanna understand  what he did


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Makes sense. Still,the difference was made by a single detail. Overall,they were equals.



I agree. Though Sasuke won, it could've gone either way. It was just that the luck of the draw favored Sasuke that time. Its probably the reverse of how their last fight will be. So close that only the last lucky hit from Naruto will decide it, and afterwards they're both completely wrecked, with Naruto being the one that can limp away instead. Yet I bet you that instead of claiming equality a majority of his fans, and haters of Sasuke will claim that hes sooooo much better, even though they claim they were equal when luck favored Sasuke instead of the other way around.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Yeah because Itachi knew Sasuke couldn't beat him. Point is Sasuke wouldn't have gotten MS if it weren't for Itachi. He fucked up against Naruto, which I can't blame him though.


yeah, itachi planned that



but what i am saying is, thats is kinda just in my pov, seeing that sasuke lost the powers that he chose to get from oro stead of kill naruto


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Gama would basically do what he wants and it would be terribly anticlimactic if Gama just spit on Sasuke and game over. Naruto wanted to stop Sasuke but he also wanted to beat him for the sake of his own ego.
> Naruto has barely used summons ever since the sannin arc anyway, so why is your complaining so selective? Maybe you wanted the series to be renamed "Frog adventures", "Gamabunta" or "Pokemon: frog edition"?



Who said I was complaining? I was just trying to prove that PIS is a stupid thing people bring up when they can't take their character losing to someone. The Gama thing was just an example so don't take it too seriously.


----------



## 0ne Winged Angel (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I'm not talking about hachibi getting owned by these jutsus. I'm questioning why Sasuke isn't using his usual fighting style, but charges head on without sharingan.
> 
> Oh, I don't worry about naruto. The only reason he stands a chance against Sasuke is because of Itachi's power and his bijuu. The fact that he'll never be strong by his own power and genes, makes me a very happy panda.



to answer your question, it's his ego my friend. Sasuke has an ego bigger than Naruto's chakra reserves, what do you expect but for him to underestimate his opponent and try a frontal assault.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

why are people discussing VOTE?
anyway i hope we get more pics tommorow.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> hya seiko <3
> 
> ...


Look at the 5th picture. It's nagashi. You can see the explosion.
Or maybe I just need glasses..


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Getting pissed because someone is insulting your naruto-chan are you? Well, then you shouldn't bash Sasuke in the first place.
> 
> Itachi died, Sasuke awakened his own MS. If it wasn't in his genes, that would never have happened, but I'm sure that you're smart enough to actually understand that, right?
> Itachi used amaterasu as a failsave against Madara.
> ...



So just because it was in his genes it's not an outside power source because he would have gotten it anyway? Whatever  I guess CS and Oro's powers aren't outside power sources either?

Naruto doesn't even use Kyuubi anymore, nor has he used whatever Itachi's power is either. Plus after the senjutsu trainging he probably won't even have to use Kyuubi, etc.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Bobateababy16 said:


> wtf why is he biting her fucking scaly ass arm,Wtf is this????



Because he felt like doing so. 



> Besides Deidara lost the battle in the same moment he admitted he couldn't beat Sasuke by regular means and have to kill himself. That isn't a victory.



Not really.

Link removed

Sasuke couldn't use raiton again at that point. Plus,he barely could move as we see here:Link removed

Deidara could have won if he used C1 as he planned to,but then he got pissed because Sasuke hurts his artist pride,and then decided to show his masterpiece.
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Look at the 5th picture. It's nagashi. You can see the explosion.
> Or maybe I just need glasses..


wasnt that the juugo smash?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> wasnt that the juugo smash?



It seems more likely, Nagashi never was shown to make an explosion before.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

How did this turn into a battledome thread. 


Seriously....


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> wasnt that the juugo smash?



It was. Suigetsu and Juugo are more than just simple fodder now :amazed

I just looked at the spoilers (i was away ) and I demand cookies from everyone who pmed me calling me names for saying no genjutsu


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

Some of you guys, don't get into flaming fights and don't get off-topic or many will have to suffer and this thread will be trashed as a consequence. Don't make a repeat of last week.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> So just because it was in his genes it's not an outside power source because he would have gotten it anyway? Whatever  I guess CS and Oro's powers aren't outside power sources either?
> 
> Naruto doesn't even use Kyuubi anymore, nor has he used whatever Itachi's power is. Plus after the senjutsu trainging he probably won't even have to use Kyuubi, etc.



Its not outside power source because its in his blood. When he was conceived he had the ability to do it. There were no outside influences whatsoever. It was a perfectly natural birth. The CS and Oros powers are something that was introduced into the natural equation by outside means, thus not a natural thing. Same with the White Snake power and the Kyuubi. They were all outside influences planted into an otherwise normal person going through their natural development process.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey I am pretty sure that most people are happy that the 8-Tails didnt get 1-paneled or destroyed off-panel.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Actually you can clearly see it's Juugo's doing not Nagashi.





Last part you see the arm come down then the explosion.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

It could be interesting if the jinchuuriki ended up joining the team afterall. Imagine the vivid interactions and even crappier cohesion.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm surprised the lack of understanding of shounen here. 

1-Naruto is training in senjutsu to surpass Jiraiya. Before that it was stated he was around Kakashi's level. 

2-Naruto WILL FIGHT against Sasuke again. I can't even see how some people still deny it. It's the most hyped fight in the manga along Itachi vs Sasuke. 

3-You are deluded if you think either Naruto or Sasuke will own each other. The fight will be difficult and long. Don't be surprised if it takes more than 10 chapters. 

4-Regardless if the final objetive of senjutsu training is Pain, he will have it when he faces Sasuke again. It's like saying just because Sasuke trained his chidori variants, shunshin, etc... to use it against Itachi he won't use it against other opponents. We know Naruto will have more power ups like Minato's key. 

5-After learning senjutsu it will be a even battle. Therefore the only logical conclusion is current Naruto isn't close to Sasuke. The difference between current Naruto and Sasuke is like the difference between Kakashi and Jiraiya.  

6-We know Naruto has to surpass Jiraiya just to have a chance against Pain (hell even Fukusaku isn't sure about surpassing Pain just with Senjutsu).... and hell... he has to surpass Jiraiya by far. 

7-Mark my words. Sasuke with MS > Sannin level. Current Naruto = or > Kakashi. 

Sasuke needs to be on a higher tier than Naruto right now for plot reasons. 

Sasuke at best will get just another power up before the end: EMS. To beat Madara. 

Naruto has at last 3 future power ups: 100% FRS, Senjutsu and Minato's key.  We know by the end of the series the difference between Naruto and Sasuke won't be radical given their rivalry. This is no DBZ where Goku has ssj8 and pwns Vegeta who has ssj2. All points by the end of the series Naruto and Sasuke will have around the same level of strength with Naruto on the top by little.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Its not outside power source because its in his blood. When he was conceived he had the ability to do it. There were no outside influences whatsoever. It was a perfectly natural birth. The CS and Oros powers are something that was introduced into the natural equation by outside means, thus not a natural thing. Same with the White Snake power and the Kyuubi. They were all outside influences planted into an otherwise normal person going through their natural development process.



Not exactly WE don't know the circumstances of the Kyuubi sealing, Naruto may have been Born with the Kyuubi so it would be natural


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

(Sasuke gonna get aids if he was the one that bit karin all of thoses times)

So wait, Karin gets an orgasim everytime something bites her? What happends when a mosquito bites her?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Wait - why would Juugo use Nagashi? Sasuke teached him in the storybreaks


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Its not outside power source because its in his blood. When he was conceived he had the ability to do it. There were no outside influences whatsoever. It was a perfectly natural birth. The CS and Oros powers are something that was introduced into the natural equation by outside means, thus not a natural thing. Same with the White Snake power and the Kyuubi. They were all outside influences planted into an otherwise normal person going through their natural development process.



Fact is people are acting like Naruto is shit just because of his Kyuubi, ewtc and couldn't beat Sasuke, who wouldn't be able to beat greater people without MS and oro's training. Sasuke worked hard, now it's Naruto's turn. Besides Kyuubi doesn't really help Naruto beat Sasuke if he can suppress it.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

My thing is that some of us tards we take thing too literal, I know kishi has something planned for sasuke and naruto so I'm not even starting no flame war.

1 thing I know for sure is that Sasuke will acknowlegde 8-tails style and somehow copy to his own likings.

so another power-up will commence.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> It seems you missed the part when I said "TAILS".
> 
> Besides you don't know if Sasuke's shunshin < KN1 or KN3 in terms of speed.
> 
> Regular Pre timeskip Sasuke with 3-tomoe could keep with KN1 speed ... he just couldn't predict the independent move of chakra.



No could fight aganist KN1 Naruto with the CS, but he couls move at that speed...





vagnard said:


> He gave the scroll to Suigetsu. It was part of HIS plan. Do you think Sasuke will go to another dimension if he knew he can't go back.
> 
> Besides Deidara lost the battle in the same moment he admitted he couldn't beat Sasuke by regular means and have to kill himself. That isn't a victory.



1-You think that Naruto didn't know that if he have been loosing he had been help by Yamato and Kakashi, that help was in his calculations too.

2-You are right, the moment Deidara killed himself It couldn't be a victory for him, just a tie. 





vagnard said:


> Or he will use senjutsu. Given the Naruto will face Sasuke will be way more powerful than the one who defeated Kakuzu. If you believe Kishimoto will let Sasuke receive a direct impact of FRS you can keep dreaming. It's the same reason because Kirin won't work on Naruto.



Yeah, you are right again, he will win other way.





vagnard said:


> Both of them can instantly kill the opponent unless he has a special shield like Susano. At that point the level of power means nothing. But Kirin has way more range and cover a large area. Besides it's faster (hundred of faster times than sound according to Zetsu)



1-You don't know if FRS could destroy Yata's shield..., we just know that Kirin couldn't.

2-Kirin needs more time to prepare the sky, while FRS can be made in a few seconds...





vagnard said:


> Please show me the page when it was stated  Naruto increased his speed and taijutsu after the ELEMENTAL training.









vagnard said:


> Sasuke can counter every single genjutsu from Itachi including Tsukiyomi. Sasuke's  doujutsu genjutsu >>> Itachi's finger genjutsu. Otherwise Itachi would use it against Sasuke instead Tsukiyomi and the other genjutsus.



Itachi was the one who let Sasuke counter all his genjutsu including Tsukiyomi, but he could have kill him just with his finger genjutsu... 





vagnard said:


> No. He used stealth against Oro. He used snakes to defend from Deidara and analyzed his elemental advantage. He used genjutsu to face Itachi at the beginning of the battle and attacked from  behind his chair (that was a genjutsu too)
> 
> The point is Sasuke isn't a kamikaze like Naruto. He use a lot of strategy post time skip... just see the fight against Deidara or his tricks with fumma shuriken against Itachi.
> 
> Naruto used his KB feint again.



Sasuke goes always straight


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> wasnt that the juugo smash?



If that was Juugo smash then when did this happen:



			
				Hatifnatten said:
			
		

> Hachibi was hit by Chidori (but he wasn't hurt at all) so he hides in rocks.
> 
> Karin finds him.



Or did it happen after Sasuke was healed?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> It could be interesting if the jinchuuriki ended up joining the team afterall. Imagine the vivid interactions and even crappier cohesion.


that would be fucking win :3



i really liked the 8 tails...and someway i feel bad that sasuke is attacking him...thats like sasuke is so wrong doing that in my pov...


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Hey I am pretty sure that most people are happy that the 8-Tails didnt get 1-paneled or destroyed off-panel.



Indeed 


Come on guys this ain' a battledome drop it please


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Juugo smash prevails.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Not exactly WE don't know the circumstances of the Kyuubi sealing, Naruto may have been Born with the Kyuubi so it would be natural



...It was sealed inside of him. Unless you're trying to tell me that Kushina formed the Kyuubi naturally in her womb and that it naturally merged into Naruto, there's no way thats not outside influences. If the ability to develop it wasn't the product of anything other than sex between the parents, that shits not natural.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

You can tell by the pics it's Juugo using his arm, chidori is never shown.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah ha ha ha ha! Sasuke DID get badly stabbed and would have died for sure if his team didn't save him. Beautiful.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

So Sasuke gets AIDS by biting Karin again hence all the bit marks?!

Never seen anything this strange since it turned out Sasori had a husband(we know why Deidara never walked properly).

I wonder what this 8th sword is and no one say his cock.

I wonder if we learn anything new during Naruto's training.

Oh no its a double issue!!!



vered said:


> why are people discussing VOTE?



They want to get section banned.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> If that was Juugo smash then when did this happen:
> 
> 
> 
> Or did it happen after Sasuke was healed?


that was probably after he was healed...we dont have the painels where sasuke stands up and goes fight again, perhaps that even happened off painel, so we just get the chidori hitting the 8 tails someway and him running


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

I also like how Juugo is this manga's Hulk - when Juugo nervous, Juugo crush.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Its not outside power source because its in his blood. When he was conceived he had the ability to do it. There were no outside influences whatsoever. It was a perfectly natural birth. The CS and Oros powers are something that was introduced into the natural equation by outside means, thus not a natural thing. Same with the White Snake power and the Kyuubi. They were all outside influences planted into an otherwise normal person going through their natural development process.



Wait  that just doesn't make sense....he had the ability to do it BUT that ability would have NEVER been awakened if it weren't for Itachi...Sasuke has MS because Itachi wanted him to have MS , it's that simple...it's like saying a woman has the ability to give birth so he doesn't need any "outside influence*  to create the child...


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> ...It was sealed inside of him. Unless you're trying to tell me that Kushina formed the Kyuubi naturally in her womb and that it naturally merged into Naruto, there's no way thats not outside influences. If the ability to develop it wasn't the product of anything other than sex between the parents, that shits not natural.



Natural is all a matter of opinion of perspective if Naruto like Gaara was born with the Demon then to him thats normal

Thats all i was saying


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Hey I am pretty sure that most people are happy that the 8-Tails didnt get 1-paneled or destroyed off-panel.



I agree. Instead praising Hachibi people are focused here into bashing Sasuke. 

We have seen Sasuke pwning and fighting before. The point here isn't that Sasuke is weak... the point here is hachibi is strong as hell. 

When jinchuurikis get owned off-screen people complain. Now Kishimoto is giving all of you a strong jinchuuriki and people use it as excuse to bash or complain how amateur is Sasuke because he underestimated Hachibi and didn't used genjutsu. 

If Sasuke had used genjutsu all will be more pissed (including me).  Until now this fight has been amazing... and  it's a good chance to see Team Hebi's teamwork. 


PS: Karin's arm is gross.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> that would be fucking win :3
> 
> i really liked the 8 tails...and someway i feel bad that sasuke is attacking him...thats like sasuke is so wrong doing that in my pov...


Note that I said "could". I have no attachment for 8tails as his character is mostly comic relief. I just think he could further spice team Taka before ending up as an android16 wannabe (which may be Juugo's role if he doesn't join).


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Fact is people are acting like Naruto is shit just because of his Kyuubi, ewtc and couldn't beat Sasuke, who wouldn't be able to beat greater people without MS and oro's training. Sasuke worked hard, now it's Naruto's turn. Besides Kyuubi doesn't really help Naruto beat Sasuke if he can suppress it.



Sure it does. The chakra thats merged into his, the possible passive healing, etc. Hell, the fact that he'd make Sasuke waste time/chakra suppressing it is something. 

As for being shit or not being shit, alls fair in man-love and war over lost man-love. They've got what they've got, they better use it or get slapped for being stupid.



-Maya- said:


> Natural is all a matter of opinion of perspective if Naruto like Gaara was born with the Demon then to him thats normal
> 
> Thats all i was saying



Gaara wasn't born with it in him, Chiyo sealed it inside of him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha! Sasuke DID get badly stabbed and would have died for sure if his team didn't save him. Beautiful.



Isn't it? Sasuke finally gets hit,and it's not a partial blast by accident or just getting harms you didn't see during the fight.


----------



## Juno (Aug 6, 2008)

So if Karin can't heal herself, is this a decent enough excuse as to why she doesn't do shit?


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Juugo smash prevails.



Did juugo use this before or did I miss something?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> that was probably after he was healed...we dont have the painels where sasuke stands up and goes fight again, perhaps that even happened off painel, so we just get the chidori hitting the 8 tails someway and him running



Unless there's another panel between the smash and hachibi behind the rock then it's the smash that did it not chidori.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

well this fight is turning to be very good.


----------



## Fay (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> that was probably after he was healed...we dont have the painels where sasuke stands up and goes fight again, perhaps that even happened off painel, so we just get the chidori hitting the 8 tails someway and him running


But why did hachibi hide if chidori didn't work. That makes no sense to me?


Shinkirou said:


> ...It was sealed inside of him. Unless you're trying to tell me that Kushina formed the Kyuubi naturally in her womb and that it naturally merged into Naruto, there's no way thats not outside influences. If the ability to develop it wasn't the product of anything other than sex between the parents, that shits not natural.



The manga said that Kyuubi attacked konoha and minato sealed it inside a newborn baby.
I'm highly amused that people here actually think naruto was born with kyuubi.

Itachi himself said kyuubi attacked 16 years ago.
Jiraiya himself wondered why minato would seal the beast inside his own son.

naruto wasn't born with it./end discussion


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Seabear said:


> So if Karin can't heal herself, is this a decent enough excuse as to why she doesn't do shit?


Yup. Tho the funny thing is - if her blood supposedly can heal you, is there any reason to atualy BITE her? Couldn't she just wear her blood samples in some capsules? Its equal to if you need venom antidote, you go and bite snake for it...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I agree. Instead praising Hachibi people are focused here into bashing Sasuke.
> 
> We have seen Sasuke pwning and fighting before. The point here isn't that Sasuke is weak... the point here is hachibi is strong as hell.
> 
> ...



He is the eight tailed jinchuuriki. Almost as strong as Kyuubi. Do you have any idea of how powerful is that? But sure,the host himself is strong as well,since he isn't going beast mode yet.

PS:  Nah. Those are bite marks. It's not that bad. ?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> The manga said that Kyuubi attacked konoha and minato sealed it inside a newborn baby.
> I'm highly amused that people here actually think naruto was born with kyuubi.
> 
> Itachi himself said kyuubi attacked 16 years ago.
> ...



But it's not definitive 100% proof seeing as we have only heard of one other sealing Gaara and that child had it in him at his mothers cost 

Were is Kushina? I'm not makidng any claims merely putting forward a theory


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yup. Tho the funny thing is - if her blood supposedly can heal you, is there any reason to atualy BITE her? Couldn't she just wear her blood samples in some capsules? Its equal to if you need venom antidote, you go and bite snake for it...



But you saw the way she reacted. For her, it's probably like a mini-orgasm... she loves every second of it 

On the topic of the 8th sword, I wouldn't be surprised if it was like a blade of pure chakra... unblockable by any conventional sword.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yup. Tho the funny thing is - if her blood supposedly can heal you, is there any reason to atualy BITE her? Couldn't she just wear her blood samples in some capsules? Its equal to if you need venom antidote, you go and bite snake for it...


But then, she wouldn't get to have that little "experience" there.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yup. Tho the funny thing is - if her blood supposedly can heal you, is there any reason to atualy BITE her? Couldn't she just wear her blood samples in some capsules? Its equal to if you need venom antidote, you go and bite snake for it...



Of course she could,but that wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> But you saw the way she reacted. For her, it's probably like a mini-orgasm... she loves every second of it
> 
> On the topic of the 8th sword, I wouldn't be surprised if it was like a blade of pure chakra... unblockable by any conventional sword.



Lightsaber turning i ?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 6, 2008)

So the Hachibi is pulling out his "eight sword"


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

It's pitiful that Kishi spend precious pages with Naruto training while we have this awesome fight happening and 2 of the strongest shinobis alive facing each other.

**** Naruto rubbing himself on the oil, I wanna more Hachibi and Sasuke.
We can see that after the fight anyway.

I'll request my money back


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Off Topic: it's annoying when theres so many guest viewing threads when there arent as many members.




But seriously, can we discuss the chapter without it turning into a battledome brawl? Is it even possible?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yup. Tho the funny thing is - if her blood supposedly can heal you, is there any reason to atualy BITE her? Couldn't she just wear her blood samples in some capsules? Its equal to if you need venom antidote, you go and bite snake for it...



Maybe it needs to be fresh and warm (in narutoverse in general). Otherwise nobody would bite his fingers for summons but rather carry blood capsules


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Euraj said:


> But then, she wouldn't get to have that little "experience" there.


That is true - but I'm not so sure she would have that much fun from anyone, apart Sasuke. Can you imagine Oro biting her - some "experience" that is.


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't wait to see what happens with Naruto's training. I wonder how he will complete Senjutsu without KB in a week? It's too short of a time to learn anything, hopefully it's much longer.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

csipa said:


> Wait  that just doesn't make sense....he had the ability to do it BUT that ability would have NEVER been awakened if it weren't for Itachi...Sasuke has MS because Itachi wanted him to have MS , it's that simple...it's like saying a woman has the ability to give birth so he doesn't need any "outside influence*  to create the child...



He had the ability to do it, which means that the ability to awaken it, and the ability to use it is a natural part of him. If he gets in a situation that awakens that ability, its a part of his inborn ability to awaken and use a part of him that he was born with. If you want to be picky about it, the MS is a natural ability that requires an outside force to awaken, be it killing your best friend or something else. Its like how your immune system is a natural part of your body thats not as active as it was meant to be unless you have unnatural bacterial/viral invaders in your body. Its doing what your genes programed it to do, but for it to do that it needs something from the outside to work off of.

The CS and Kyuubi are different. They're not natural parts of the body that need to use something else. They're unnatural additions to the body, like viruses. They weren't meant to be there, but they are, and in a completely sterile environment where nothing would happen other than what the body would go through without any outside influences, they'd not be there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

i like how juugo and suigetsu attacked the 8 tails to save sasuke, and karin screamed


i hope that sasuke will be more sweet to them now...

sasuke is kinda bad with them in my pov, i like how suigetsu even if he is bored with sasuke's cockyness, right now he looks really worried with him, like in the last chapter he told sasuke to take care(and he was fucking right), and he went with his sword to protect sasuke, even with the risk of the 8 tails cut that(and he started to do it)

suigetsu makes me remember naruto someway, naruto was always bored with sasuke but in one situation like this one he would do anything, even risk his life, to save sasuke


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> So the Hachibi is pulling out his "eight sword"



He is black,know... 



> It's pitiful that Kishi spend precious pages with Naruto training while we have this awesome fight happening and 2 of the strongest shinobis alive facing each other.
> 
> I'll request my money back



Madara and Pein are still alive.


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 6, 2008)

I just had a crazy thought...All those bite marks...were they all from Sasuke?! :amazed (Maybe that's why she lusts after him; he's been biting her for years!) I don't see why... Now I really want to know what she did to him a long time ago...


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard you need to chill a bit mate.

i like naruto, on this forum its a tough job, but i still come here to talk about stuff regardless.

don't take what people think so seriously. there is little gain in trying hard to make people eat their words or consider changing their opinions.

speaking of which, im looking forward to naruto's part of the chapter, i hope there is more explanation of things than just him not bein able to use KB's.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> That is true - but I'm not so sure she would have that much fun from anyone, apart Sasuke. Can you imagine Oro biting her - some "experience" that is.



Oro was smexy when he was young


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> 2-Naruto WILL FIGHT against Sasuke again. I can't even see how some people still deny it. It's the most hyped fight in the manga along Itachi vs Sasuke.


i don't think sasuke is important enough to go against someone like naruto. 8 tails will fight naruto. sasuke can have a bitch-fight with sakura on the background.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Awsome chapter.

P.S: Sandaime stop going off topic.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Madara and Pein are still alive.


Yet Sasuke and Hachibi are certainly in top 5 so they're a part of the strongest shinobis.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Wait is Zabuza's sword destroyed now because of Hachibi's attack? Or is it just nicked?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, it's very likely Sasuke will win this one, right? He is getting serious now and knows not to underestimate the 8tails. Then speaking hypothetically as if he has already won...
I wonder, will people say 
"He beat Hachibi fair and square, had he used MS from the start, this fight would just be over with sooner..." 
OR
"He needed Taka to help him (or something along these lines, with insults towards any of the characters mentioned thrown in), Hachibi is a freaking beast afterall!"?



Yondaime said:


> Did juugo use this before or did I miss something?



He wasn't trying before.
He wasn't even trying this time.

If he tried, the world would be split into 2. Hence the name "Juugo of the scales"


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> That is true - but I'm not so sure she would have that much fun from anyone, apart Sasuke. Can you imagine Oro biting her - some "experience" that is.



Not if the ones who bites her were these guys:

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

8 said:


> i don't think sasuke is important enough to go against someone like naruto. 8 tails will fight naruto. sasuke can have a bitch-fight with sakura on the background.



Are you actually reading what you're writing?  
Why in the world WOULD naruto fight the 8-tails?
Why in the world would Sasuke and Sakura fight?


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Yet Sasuke and Hachibi are certainly in top 5 so they're a part of the strongest shinobis.



The Hachibis looking to be the 4th strongest alive atm.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Maybe it needs to be fresh and warm (in narutoverse in general). Otherwise nobody would bite his fingers for summons but rather carry blood capsules


Well, since it can heal wounds (which is just cheating) I guess you're right...
I remember old legends where fresh blood of virgins was believed to bring immortality.

About summons, lately Kishi forgot that little gimmick with biting. And I think it's just faster to bite yourself when you need to summon somebody in battle.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Wait is Zabuza's sword destroyed now because of Hachibi's attack? Or is it just nicked?


Just nicked because Sasuke powered with Chidori to stop being sliced.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Well, it's very likely Sasuke will win this one, right? He is getting serious now and knows not to underestimate the 8tails. Then speaking hypothetically as if he has already won...
> I wonder, will people say
> "He beat Hachibi fair and square, had he used MS from the start, this fight would just be over with sooner..."
> OR
> ...



Most likely that he had help and couldn't have beat him without MS. Bastard Kishis  I am hoping Sasuke will use something new to defeat him besides MS.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

the best part of the chapter is somewhere... Jeanne is going, "NOES! why couldn't Sasuke bite me...  choose me Sasuke, here I am take meh!"

;P


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke's gonna get it, hard, and often.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> He had the ability to do it, which means that the ability to awaken it, and the ability to use it is a natural part of him. If he gets in a situation that awakens that ability, its a part of his inborn ability to awaken and use a part of him that he was born with. If you want to be picky about it, the MS is a natural ability that requires an outside force to awaken, be it killing your best friend or something else. Its like how your immune system is a natural part of your body thats not as active as it was meant to be unless you have unnatural bacterial/viral invaders in your body. Its doing what your genes programed it to do, but for it to do that it needs something from the outside to work off of.
> 
> The CS and Kyuubi are different. They're not natural parts of the body that need to use something else. They're unnatural additions to the body, like viruses. They weren't meant to be there, but they are, and in a completely sterile environment where nothing would happen other than what the body would go through without any outside influences, they'd not be there.



I have to agree with you there , he DOES have the ability to awaken and use the MS...I guess we were talking about two different things...my point was he HAS the ability but it would have never actually happened if it weren't for Itachi

Being able to do something and doing something are two different things...


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Sasuke's gonna _*give*_ it, hard, and often.



Fixt for correctness.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Awsome chapter.
> 
> P.S: Sandaime stop going off topic.


yes it is :3~~

i am sad that sasuke got stabbed, but now he will get serious, and well, sasuke is needing something like that to wake up



that would be a good chance if, after this fight, suigetsu, karin and juugo start to give sasuke their opinions...


what happened probably will make them closer to sasuke than before


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2008)

eww Karin is so gross and disgusting, more wretched skin than Orochimaru.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Well, since it heal wounds (which is just cheating) I guess you're right...
> I remember old legends where fresh blood of virgins was believed to bring immortality.
> 
> About summons, lately Kishi forgot that little gimmick with biting. And I think it's just faster to bite yourself when you need to summon somebody in battle.



Well we can be pretty sure Karin is a virgin at least

There hardly are any summons lately anyway. None of larger scale, I mean. Summons just pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Sasuke's gonna get it, hard, and often.



If he can use it like the other swords Taka is fucked. Imagine if he could use the swords, his tentacles, all in bjiuu form. Dear God.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, one thing that is constant is that no matter what kishi writes, sasuke fans and naruto fans will always find a way to make it about their favorite character and how the other one sucks and by extension the fans of the opposite characters , still I guess it is to be expected from from a bunch of prepubescent trolls . I predict we will see the same thing on the next prediction thread.


----------



## Face (Aug 6, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> I just had a crazy thought...All those bite marks...were they all from Sasuke?! :amazed (Maybe that's why she lusts after him; he's been biting her for years!) I don't see why... Now I really want to know what she did to him a long time ago...



Maybe Sasuke takes a nibble every week when he feels a little kinky.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yes it is :3~~
> 
> i am sad that sasuke got stabbed, but now he will get serious, and well, sasuke is needing something like that to wake up
> 
> ...



I wonder if he'll use the Jewringan after next week?

Imagine of all those bite makrs belong to Sasuke during his 3 year training


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If he can use it like the other swords Taka is fucked. Imagine if he could use the swords, his tentacles, all in bjiuu form. Dear God.


Looking to Sasuke in the end of chapter Hachibi will certainly have his ass kicked till use his full power then Sasuke will need use his full power to overcome.
The basic shonen fight


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> He had the ability to do it, which means that the ability to awaken it, and the ability to use it is a natural part of him. If he gets in a situation that awakens that ability, its a part of his inborn ability to awaken and use a part of him that he was born with. If you want to be picky about it, the MS is a natural ability that requires an outside force to awaken, be it killing your best friend or something else. Its like how your immune system is a natural part of your body thats not as active as it was meant to be unless you have unnatural bacterial/viral invaders in your body. Its doing what your genes programed it to do, but for it to do that it needs something from the outside to work off of.
> 
> The CS and Kyuubi are different. They're not natural parts of the body that need to use something else. They're unnatural additions to the body, like viruses. They weren't meant to be there, but they are, and in a completely sterile environment where nothing would happen other than what the body would go through without any outside influences, they'd not be there.




Argh Sasuke has and always had the the ability to awaken the MS

But by that measure Naruto has the Ability to use Kyuubi where most like Sakura couldn't hope to contain the Kyuubi

But you still judge them differently ?


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Are you actually reading what you're writing?
> Why in the world WOULD naruto fight the 8-tails?
> Why in the world would Sasuke and Sakura fight?



just kiddin


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Unknown said:


> No could fight aganist KN1 Naruto with the CS, but he couls move at that speed...



Sasuke could react to KN1's speed. He couldn't read the movement of Kyuubi's chakra. 




Unknown said:


> 1-You think that Naruto didn't know that if he have been loosing he had been help by Yamato and Kakashi, that help was in his calculations too.



Uh. No. Naruto never planned to get trapped by trendills and get killed. You can compare it to given a scroll to a partner before hand. He was very pissed off the first time he failed. Sasuke was smiling when he got out  of the mouth of Manda. 

Sasuke = prep time.

Naruto = luck



Unknown said:


> 2-You are right, the moment Deidara killed himself It couldn't be a victory for him, just a tie.



No. It wasn't a tie because Sasuke prepared things beforehand. In fact if you want nitpick Sasuke could ended the battle at the beginning if Tobi wasn't helping Deidara to put the landmines and save his ass from a Sasuke's stab. 



Unknown said:


> Yeah, you are right again, he will win other way.



That's the point. If Naruto could beat Sasuke and Pain with KB feint he wouldn't be training in senjutsu right now. 



Unknown said:


> 1-You don't know if FRS could destroy Yata's shield..., we just know that Kirin couldn't.



According to Zetsu it can't. 



Unknown said:


> 2-Kirin needs more time to prepare the sky, while FRS can be made in a few seconds...



Kirin just need the katon dragons. The rest is pretty linear. FRS still take create 3 clones, do shape manipulation and infuse nature chakra. 

Sasuke doesn't have to make nature manipulation for Kirin because he is using natural energy. 




I still don't see where it says Naruto became faster and stronger physically. Just having an element can mean became a complete different ninja. Specially when you created a jutsu capable to kill 2 lives in one shoot. 



Unknown said:


> Itachi was the one who let Sasuke counter all his genjutsu including Tsukiyomi, but he could have kill him just with his finger genjutsu...



Lol. Where it was stated Itachi let Sasuke counter all his genjutsu?. All Madara (the guy who never lies) said was Itachi could killed Sasuke if he wanted. Itachi himself was surprised and was grabbing his eye when Tsukiyomi was countered. Why Itachi would use Tsukiyomi or other high level dangerous jutsus if he could "test" Sasuke with  lesser jutsus? 

Sure... Itachi never tried to kill Sasuke... that's why he used Amaterasu on him desintegrating half of his body.... oh wait.... i forget you can live just with the upper half. 



Unknown said:


> Sasuke goes always straight



Yeah... using Shunshin  that could killed Tobi if the guy didn't have the most broken jutsu in the manga. Deidara barely escaped and let Sasuke time to go behind him and end the battle once for all if Tobi didn't save him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

I will lol if the 8th sword is like this.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> That is true - but I'm not so sure she would have that much fun from anyone, apart Sasuke. Can you imagine Oro biting her - some "experience" that is.


True enough, assuming all the marks weren't from Sasuke.  

This could be related to that thing Suigetsu harrassed her about when they first got togther. It would explain Sasuke's awkward little look when he mentioned it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Most likely that he had help and couldn't have beat him without MS. Bastard Kishis  I am hoping Sasuke will use something new to defeat him besides MS.



Clearly you're underrating the Hachibi and don't understand that this fight is to hype Sasuke's MS.

And a huge  at those "What if" situations.
Hell, Hachibi would get sliced by Sasuke, who isn't using Sharingan, without his swords


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I will be pissed if he wins because of MS. No wonder Sasuke haters say Uchiha's rely on the sharingan 

I like Naruto and Sasuke, their relationship and strength is hard to defend, especially both at once. And especially regarding them fighting, etc.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

So.... was the hachibi "playing around" as well? IMO, if he were thinking ahead and not taking things lightly, he would have killed suigetsu and juugo earlier so they couldnt interupt. Though if they both were killed, I think sasuke wouldve taken a more serious approach. It seems they both have made their mistakes.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder if he'll use the Jewringan after next week?
> 
> Imagine of all those bite makrs belong to Sasuke during his 3 year training



It would explain How Sasuke who doesn't posses stamina freakily became so powerfull

Everytime he needed to rest he bit Karin and rejuvanate himself


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Well, it's very likely Sasuke will win this one, right? He is getting serious now and knows not to underestimate the 8tails. Then speaking hypothetically as if he has already won...
> I wonder, will people say
> "He beat Hachibi fair and square, had he used MS from the start, this fight would just be over with sooner..."
> OR
> "He needed Taka to help him (or something along these lines, with insults towards any of the characters mentioned thrown in), Hachibi is a freaking beast afterall!"?



basically - option 1 - sasuke fans words, some non haters words that like both sasuke and hachibi and have non parcial pov

option 2, sasuhaters, some non haters words that like both sasuke and hachibi and have non parcial pov, and the hachibi fans



hachibi is awesome, he will deserve to get love even after everything, he already proved that he is badass



> He wasn't trying before.
> He wasn't even trying this time.
> 
> If he tried, the world would be split into 2. Hence the name "Juugo of the scales"




juugo recovered his honor xD, i am so happy


i am happy with team taka alot, i hope that kishi will not kill them off like nothing, they have potential to change sasuke's mind a little after that


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto should use reverse summoning to get him out of situations like say almost losing a heart when a half complete jutsu fails.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> It would explain How Sasuke who doesn't posses stamina freakily became so powerfull
> 
> Everytime he needed to rest he bit Karin and rejuvanate himself


i would like to be karin right now T_T...bet bitten like that by sasuke


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I will lol if the 8th sword is like this.


It's from Japanese mythology, so easily.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I will be pissed if he wins because of MS. No wonder Sasuke haters say Uchiha's rely on the sharingan .


Shinobis win because of their jutsus and doujutsu is just one category of it.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

Why haven't we seen Norman for ages, he showed so much promise when he was first shown


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Clearly you're underrating the Hachibi and don't understand that this fight is to hype Sasuke's MS.
> 
> And a huge  at those "What if" situations.
> Hell, Hachibi would get sliced by Sasuke, who isn't using Sharingan, without his swords



I know. It pisses me off though that haters say that and Kishi proves it right by having sasuke use MS as a last resort is all. Hachibi will no doubt have to go bjiuu form as well.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> It would explain How Sasuke who doesn't posses stamina freakily became so powerfull



Who knows maybe Karin's body may give other bonuses other then healing.



> Everytime he needed to rest he bit Karin and rejuvanate himself



Maybe we know now what happened between Sasuke and Karin


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Hollie said:


> Why haven't we seen Norman for ages, he showed so much promise when he was first shown



He died on the toilet didn't you get the memo


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Euraj said:


> True enough, assuming all the marks weren't from Sasuke.
> 
> This could be related to that thing Suigetsu harrassed her about when they first got togther. It would explain Sasuke's awkward little look when he mentioned it.


Could be - since he drank her blood, which is yuk just as it is, but we don't know the consequences also.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's from Japanese mythology, so easily.



Hopefully it is.

Whatever it is you can guess he used the Art of Borrow on one of the Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> He died on the toilet didn't you get the memo



Aww no


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.



Meh top 10 I guess.

I will be happy if Sasuke can injure Hachibi well enough to make him go bjiuu form, then defeat him with MS. Not a stalemate where neither can gain ground and sasuke wins only because of MS.


----------



## kratos211 (Aug 6, 2008)

just saw the spoilers.what the hell is wrong with kishi!the guy gives and takes back.cussing
he gave naruto an hyperbolic time chamber(KB training) and now he takes it away because it's to dangerous.how does he expect us to believe in naruto if he keeps taking his advantage away?
man i hate it every time when he does to naruto.way doesn't he give sakura or sasuke a disadvantage for ones?



oh yeah 9Tails is beast to bad he has to be captured.i hope he gets a proper defeat,not like deidara. i liked him until he lost it and started to panic.tha was not cool man not cool.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.


1. Sasuke
2. Madara
3. Itachi
4. Hachibi
He took Pein's place


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> 1. Sasuke
> 2. Madara
> 3. Itachi
> 4. Hachibi
> He took Pein's place


How come Madara > Itachi?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> 1. Sasuke
> 2. Madara
> 3. Itachi
> 4. Hachibi
> *He took Pein's place*



Something we have failed to see which looks promising. Pein will stomp for sure though, given Kishi is saving him for Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I will be pissed if he wins because of MS. No wonder Sasuke haters say Uchiha's rely on the sharingan



oh come on, you talk like the 8 tails is nothing


sasuke will need the ms against him, because he is fucking strong



thats like moan if madara use his ems against pein in one fight O-o


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin medical ability is very broken... if you think about it just take one bite to cure every single injure in your body nearly instantly. All medical ninjutsu we have seen take several seconds or even minutes. 

Hell... remember just to heal Neji's hole Konoha had to make a whole ritual. 

It's like Tsunade Genesis Rebirth but without any cost. (except your arm looking like shit)


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Hollie said:


> Why haven't we seen Norman for ages, he showed so much promise when he was first shown


Norman lives! 

Don't listen to her, Hollie! 


Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.



Pretty high, probably after the 3 Uchihas, Deidara, Juugo and Pein.
Karin rose with this chapter quite a lot too


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Karin medical ability is very broken... if you think about it just take one bite to cure every single injure in your body nearly instantly. All medical ninjutsu we have seen take several seconds or even minutes.
> 
> Hell... remember just to heal Neji's hole Konoha had to make a whole ritual.
> 
> It's like Tsunade Genesis Rebirth but without any cost. (except your arm looking like shit)


haha yeah - I think this is the main proof that Kishi just skipping with omni pnj, to deal with things and end manga.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> oh come on, you talk like the 8 tails is nothing
> 
> 
> sasuke will need the ms against him, because he is fucking strong
> ...



I know he's strong. Or just lucky because of sasuke's arrogance. I would be more than happy if sasuke won with kirin.  Instead of his MS. Although Hachibi on his knee's being raped by genjutsu MS would be epic. Then the resemblance to Itachi would be clear.


----------



## Devilguy (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Karin medical ability is very broken... if you think about it just take one bite to cure every single injure in your body nearly instantly. All medical ninjutsu we have seen take several seconds or even minutes.
> 
> Hell... remember just to heal Neji's hole Konoha had to make a whole ritual.
> 
> It's like Tsunade Genesis Rebirth but without any cost. *(except your arm looking like shit)*


Most relevant part bolded. Ugliness is a serious crime, you know.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.



Somewhere between Tonton and Inari.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Something we have failed to see which looks promising. Pein will stomp for sure though, given Kishi is saving him for Naruto.


I have no doubt Pein is ubber strong but he doesn't have Hachibi pimp style.


Hatifnatten said:


> How come Madara > Itachi?


A former Uchiha clan leader, one of Konoha's father, Akatsuki owner, knows the right moment to be goofy or badass so basically the man behind everything, need I list more? 


vagnard said:


> Karin medical ability is very broken... if you think about it just take one bite to cure every single injure in your body nearly instantly. All medical ninjutsu we have seen take several seconds or even minutes.
> 
> Hell... remember just to heal Neji's hole Konoha had to make a whole ritual.
> 
> It's like Tsunade Genesis Rebirth but without any cost. (except your arm looking like shit)


Well she needed be worthy for something


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Karin medical ability is very broken... if you think about it just take one bite to cure every single injure in your body nearly instantly. All medical ninjutsu we have seen take several seconds or even minutes.
> 
> Hell... remember just to heal Neji's hole Konoha had to make a whole ritual.
> 
> It's like Tsunade Genesis Rebirth but without any cost. (except your arm looking like shit)



Maybe or Maybe it like Medical jutsu depends on the injury maybe that instant regeneration shortened Sasuke's life we just don't know


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.


my rank:

1- sasuke
2 -itachi
3 - madara
4 - kisame/deidara
5 - zetsu
6 - hachibi

XD


----------



## Naruuby (Aug 6, 2008)

Hollie said:


> Why haven't we seen Norman for ages, he showed so much promise when he was first shown



 I remembered him from the first chuuin exam. The old guy still couldn't pass... poor guy.


----------



## Ina (Aug 6, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.


Pretty much nowhere for me. 

But Karin went up a bit...


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm maybe his skin has some special protection since it seems by the spoilers and pics that physical attacks by sasuke jugoo and sugeitsu did nothing to him.getting punched like that or getting chidorid and not getting even a scratch seems to imply about some special protection or defence.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> A former Uchiha clan leader, one of Konoha's father, Akatsuki owner, knows the right moment to be goofy or badass so basically the man behind everything, need I list more?


He feared a kid, who had sex at 13, need I list more?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> I have no doubt Pein is ubber strong but he doesn't have Hachibi pimp style.
> 
> A former Uchiha clan leader, one of Konoha's father, Akatsuki owner, knows the right moment to be goofy or badass so basically the man behind everything, need I list more?



Yeah he has Aizen God style. They both know they are god, and look down on everybody else


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I know he's strong. Or just lucky because of sasuke's arrogance. I would be more than happy if sasuke won with kirin.  Instead of his MS. Although Hachibi on his knee's being raped by genjutsu MS would be epic. Then the resemblance to Itachi would be clear.



:rofl thats true


i hope that we are in for some epic ms jutsu


i just dont want that to be sasuke actually taking control of the bijuu inside of him


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Karin medical ability is very broken... if you think about it just take one bite to cure every single injure in your body nearly instantly. All medical ninjutsu we have seen take several seconds or even minutes.
> 
> Hell... remember just to heal Neji's hole Konoha had to make a whole ritual.
> 
> It's like Tsunade Genesis Rebirth but without any cost. (except your arm looking like shit)



thats orochimaru for ya 

He's smart and powerful but he cant seem to get pass those eyes, like deidara.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :rofl thats true
> 
> 
> i hope that we are in for some epic ms jutsu
> ...



That would suck indeed 

-snip-


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe he is just that tough.

As to a prediction. 8 tail's 8th blade will have some nasty poison in it that will cripple his foe. The big catch is that only a few people on the planet have the skill to cure it, only one known is the 5th. So now Sasuke's team has to rush him to her. But what's more ironic is that she will end in a fight with Pain, forcing Sasuke's team to decide between the uchiha or Pain's wrath. Tell me you wouldn't want to see this all happen.


----------



## ownageprince (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin is always on ecstasy.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm maybe his skin has some special protection since it seems by the spoilers and pics that physical attacks by sasuke jugoo and sugeitsu did nothing to him.getting punched like that or getting chidorid and not getting even a scratch seems to imply about some special protection or defence.



Or he is flooding his skin cells with Demon Chakra that makes it diamond like his version of the Chkara shroud


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm maybe his skin has some special protection since it seems by the spoilers and pics that physical attacks by sasuke jugoo and sugeitsu did nothing to him.getting punched like that or getting chidorid and not getting even a scratch seems to imply about some special protection or defence.



Maybe is a side effect for having a 8 tentacled demon octopus inside you?



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.




Madara-Nagato-Naruto-Sasuke
Jiraiya-Itachi-Kakashi
Pein Rokudou
Hachibi

Yeah still the same.


----------



## Daxcheese (Aug 6, 2008)

New chapter shows promise, Sasuke finally gets hit after all these chapters !


----------



## Unknown (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Sasuke could react to KN1's speed. He couldn't read the movement of Kyuubi's chakra.



To react It's not the same as to move at that speed...






vagnard said:


> Uh. No. Naruto never planned to get trapped by trendills and get killed. You can compare it to given a scroll to a partner before hand. He was very pissed off the first time he failed. Sasuke was smiling when he got out  of the mouth of Manda.
> 
> Sasuke = prep time.
> 
> Naruto = luck



Naruto fought having a team behind him not because of luck, It was because of preciuos planning, they planned with team should go aganist Akatsuki...



vagnard said:


> No. It wasn't a tie because Sasuke prepared things beforehand. In fact if you want nitpick Sasuke could ended the battle at the beginning if Tobi wasn't helping Deidara to put the landmines and save his ass from a Sasuke's stab.



Yeah, It was Suigetsu/Sasuke's teams win.
And It could have ended before if Sasuke hadn't notice Tobi's presence...





vagnard said:


> That's the point. If Naruto could beat Sasuke and Pain with KB feint he wouldn't be training in senjutsu right now.




But he isn't trainning for Sasuke, It's trainning for Pein...





vagnard said:


> According to Zetsu it can't.


Zetsu haven't seen FRS...





vagnard said:


> Kirin just need the katon dragons. The rest is pretty linear. FRS still take create 3 clones, do shape manipulation and infuse nature chakra.
> 
> Sasuke doesn't have to make nature manipulation for Kirin because he is using natural energy.



Nope, Kirin needed 2 Amaterasu, 4 katon dragons, and 3 gokayu no jutsu, and a lot of time for the sky to became like a storm...

FRS needs 3 KB and a few seconds...





vagnard said:


> I still don't see where it says Naruto became faster and stronger physically. Just having an element can mean became a complete different ninja. Specially when you created a jutsu capable to kill 2 lives in one shoot.



You don't see it because you don't want to, but for the rest It's clear, the better you control the chakra the stronger you are, and the faster you can move if you put the chakra in the legs...




vagnard said:


> Lol. Where it was stated Itachi let Sasuke counter all his genjutsu?. All Madara (the guy who never lies) said was Itachi could killed Sasuke if he wanted. Itachi himself was surprised and was grabbing his eye when Tsukiyomi was countered. Why Itachi would use Tsukiyomi or other high level dangerous jutsus if he could "test" Sasuke with  lesser jutsus?
> 
> Sure... Itachi never tried to kill Sasuke... that's why he used Amaterasu on him desintegrating half of his body.... oh wait.... i forget you can live just with the upper half. [/quote[
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2008)

Who's to say those are bite marks on Karin's arm?

Maybe she's just really emo and a cutter?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Or he is flooding his skin cells with Demon Chakra that makes it diamond like his version of the Chkara shroud


i am thinking that 



perhaps he is using his bijuu chakra like a shield around his body, like protection


----------



## blackfishie (Aug 6, 2008)

Believe me if it was a choice of suffering wounds in pain and maybe dieing or biting a arm, i will bite the most hairy, skanky arm on the planet.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who's to say those are bite marks on Karin's arm?
> 
> Maybe she's just really emo and a cutter?


I'm sure it's her CS.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2008)

lizardo221 said:


> Maybe he is just that tough.
> 
> As to a prediction. 8 tail's 8th blade will have some nasty poison in it that will cripple his foe. The big catch is that only a few people on the planet have the skill to cure it, only one known is the 5th. So now Sasuke's team has to rush him to her. But what's more ironic is that she will end in a fight with Pain, forcing Sasuke's team to decide between the uchiha or Pain's wrath. Tell me you wouldn't want to see this all happen.



I don't. Because that would make Sasuke Konoha's bitch. I mean fuck, he didn't even really fight yet.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

makes you think how strong naruto will become if and when he'll gain full control over his bijuu.


----------



## 8 (Aug 6, 2008)

i don't think karin's blood can heal others but not herself. she must be very hard to kill.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who's to say those are bite marks on Karin's arm?
> 
> Maybe she's just really emo and a cutter?


perhaps its her cs1? oO


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder how entertaining this will get once 8T goes bijuu...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> makes you think how strong naruto will become if and when he'll gain full control over his bijuu.


Which will never happened, we already can see hints that Naruto going to be fine without Kyuubi, after it's removal.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> makes you think how strong naruto will become if and when he'll gain full control over his bijuu.



True, hell this Jinchuriki hasn't even used his Bijuu powers yet and Naruto's Bijuu powers will surpass him by far


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if Sasuke would have got hit if he hadn't got cocky?

With taka and his knowledge about Hachibi now, he shouldn't much trouble with him now. Depending on what that sword does.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> makes you think how strong naruto will become if and when he'll gain full control over his bijuu.



Can't compute such win


----------



## mmzrmx (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin being a healer what a surprise  although it's done in a much weirder way but seems even more hax as a support person. Still a pretty degrading character..but whatever. Mr host continues to be awesome on another note.


----------



## lizardo221 (Aug 6, 2008)

I do have the fear that if eight tails starts showing off all his best moves, he will be deemed a goner. I really would like him to beat Sasuke's team but be willing to let them go, giving some epic speech.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Ether she gets orgasms in the most inappropriate times or she has some weird fetish



This chapter is kind of making it seem like she's into masochism....meaning she gets pleasure out of some form of pain because a bite usually equals pain.

She use to hang out with Orochimaru after all too. Perhaps he bit her before or did something like this to her?

I wouldn't want Sasuke to touch me.


----------



## Naruuby (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> makes you think how strong naruto will become if and when he'll gain full control over his bijuu.



Let say Kish is afraid to draw it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I wonder if Sasuke would have got hit if he hadn't got cocky?
> 
> With taka and his knowledge about Hachibi now, he shouldn't much trouble with him now. Depending on what that sword does.


It's safe to say that Sasuke from chuunin exam > Taka Sasuke.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Which will never happened, we already can see hints that Naruto going to be fine without Kyuubi, after it's removal.



lol naruto controlling all that power is scary huh too bad it will happen


----------



## Vanity (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> This is true, but her arm is nasty



Well, it might not always look like that. She might be activating something. It might look normal most of the time.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> Imagine what the Uchiha cock will do to her



I had a felling someone would mention a cock.



Naruuby said:


> Let say Kish is afraid to draw it.



Oh rly?



Hatifnatten said:


> It's safe to say that Sasuke from chuunin exam > Taka Sasuke.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol naruto controlling all that power is scary huh too bad it will happen


Scary to death... his.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

i wonder what karin will want like payback after that...



she was already planning to ravage sasuke before...


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

This is canon now, when they have sex sasuke will bite her to increase the pleasure


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well, it might not always look like that. She might be activating something. It might look normal most of the time.



Its hard to tell since she always has long sleeves, they look like bite marks to me.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 6, 2008)

lizardo221 said:


> I do have the fear that if eight tails starts showing off all his best moves, he will be deemed a goner. I really would like him to beat Sasuke's team but be willing to let them go, giving some epic speech.



This crap sounds like one piece no thanks yous.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Its hard to tell since she always has long sleeves, they look like bite marks to me.



Wow you're right. They *do* all look like bite marks. I just looked more closely after you said that.

That is a lot of bites then. :S How weird.

I bit my sister on the hand once when we were little and it looked like that....so I guess they really are bite marks.


----------



## vered (Aug 6, 2008)

maybe oro used her blood for his regenerative jutsus.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there any chance for Sasuke to get the CS back from Juugo lol Its obvious he will need something for his physical stats to keep up with Bijuu level.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow you're right. They *do* all look like bite marks. I just looked more closely after you said that.



I know I hoped it was a CS but when I looked at a bigger image I knew I was wrong.



> That is a lot of bites then. :S How weird.



Maybe she really is into masochism.


> I bit my sister on the hand once when we were little and it looked like that....so I guess they really are bite marks.



I dunno how to answer this...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow you're right. They *do* all look like bite marks. I just looked more closely after you said that.
> 
> That is a lot of bites then. :S How weird.
> 
> I bit my sister on the hand once when we were little and it looked like that....so I guess they really are bite marks.


damn thats weird...



i mean...how many men already bite karin so? O-o


wtf...thats so wrong


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

vered said:


> maybe oro used her blood for his regenerative jutsus.



Probably, wouldn't put it past him seeing as he used Juugo for the CS.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

That's not her CS. She has a lot of bite marks, that's it.

That's how they roll


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> damn thats weird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better ask which parts of her body are bitable.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Who cares if Karin is into masochism 

Let her heal as many people as she wants if she enjoys it 

Plus Id find it hilarious if Juugo gets injured and she refuses to heal him


----------



## Highgoober (Aug 6, 2008)

Oro used Juugo to make CS

Maybe he used Karin's blood to help make regenerative jutsus and for experiments on himself.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2008)

My thoughts

- Taka being beaten by 8tails = fucking awesome. Talk about major hype but I'm also shocked that Sasuke hasn't downed this guy yet, seriously what the hell. I guess Sasuke's truly gotten a little weaker since his last fight but I still see him pulling out an MS win pretty soon. Still it's nice that the Hachibi is putting up a fight and proving his strength while doing it
- Karin a healer? No surprise there. I expected it to be honenst.
- Juugo up? Funny
- Chapter being mostly about Naruto's training? Fuck yes exactly what I wanted especially if it's detailed. Nice way for Kishi to cut out the KB training, now it'll be true skill and talent I supposed. Greatest part of the chapter for me. 

Good chapter coming up


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Probably, wouldn't put it past him seeing as he used Juugo for the CS.




That's a theory.
The origins of the powers Orochimaru uses and gives others are currently known as team Taka


----------



## calimike (Aug 6, 2008)

Dracula Live!


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 6, 2008)

I understand that this new revelation of Karin's 'bite marks' is truly fascinating to some people, but some of the posts are getting really spam-filled and off-topic.


----------



## Felt (Aug 6, 2008)

So it appears Karin has an actual use


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 6, 2008)

At least we are seeing Taka fighting and not only Sasuke soloing.


Hatifnatten said:


> Better ask which parts of her body are bitable.


A hard question indeed


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh man, I'm REALLY HAPPY about kage bunshins being forbidden. It's a cool training method I suppose but felt too cheap.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dr.Stein said:


> Oro used Juugo to make CS
> 
> Maybe he used Karin's blood to help make regenerative jutsus and for experiments on himself.



Oro That guy was awesame can't wait for the 2.0 version


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Argh Sasuke has and always had the the ability to awaken the MS
> 
> But by that measure Naruto has the Ability to use Kyuubi where most like Sakura couldn't hope to contain the Kyuubi
> 
> But you still judge them differently ?



Wrong. He didn't have the ability to use the Kyuubi until it was artificially implanted into his body. Unless you're trying to tell me that he could use the Kyuubis chakra before he had it sealed into him, or that he had the power to seal it into him as a child, there's no way your comparison is valid.


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if Karin let Oro bite her?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> That's a theory.
> The origins of the powers Orochimaru uses and gives others are currently known as team Taka



True.



Hiroshi said:


> I understand that this new revelation of Karin's 'bite marks' is truly fascinating to some people



We are shocked she is into masochism


----------



## LucBu (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey that's quite cool. Suigetsu's sword gets chidori nagashied so that it can resist Hachibi's lightning blade.


I think those are scales on Karin. I variant of the white snake I presume.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> I understand that this new revelation of Karin's 'bite marks' is truly fascinating to some people, but some of the posts are getting really spam-filled and off-topic.


Ah, c'mon - lower plank a little. Now discussion of spoiler material is also off-topic?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Both Yamato and Sakura stated Sasuke was fast. And it was never stated that time he used shunshin.
> 
> And even if he did is still speed... it doesn't matter if does focusing his chakra or not. Tobi say: "we can't match his *level* of shunshin" Implying it  isn't something everyone can do. And it's obvious because nobody would be speedblitzed by Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Where do you see Kyuubi  
Link removed
Genin Naruto > Sasuke in strength 
Sasuke's only advantage is the Sharingan.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I wonder if Karin let Oro bite her?



Damn images 

Regardless, Oro has godly regeneration so hopefully he didnt


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Better ask which parts of her body are bitable.


you know...that fact that looks like she liked that makes me wonder even more...



but damn, thats haxxed, now i understand why sasuke chose her


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Damn images
> 
> Regardless, Oro has godly regeneration so hopefully he didnt



If Sasuke isn't the first then I feel bad for Sasuke


----------



## Vanity (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I dunno how to answer this...



Well it's not that strange for little kids to bite each other.



JeanneUchiha said:


> damn thats weird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well no offense but Karin does seem more like a possible slut than the other characters. :S I think it's just a power of hers though....but yeah it sure is weird/suggestive.



LiveFire said:


> I wonder if Karin let Oro bite her?



I'd say there's a good possibility of that.

This could be some messed up experiment that Oro did to her.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> If Sasuke isn't the first then I feel bad for Sasuke



Well, she did something to Sasuke... so he was probably the first alright


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn another way Oro got to Sasuke  Karin is a masochistic slut  Or maybe she was forced to


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it's not that strange for little kids to bite each other.



That is true.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Wrong. He didn't have the ability to use the Kyuubi until it was artificially implanted into his body. Unless you're trying to tell me that he could use the Kyuubis chakra before he had it sealed into him, or that he had the power to seal it into him as a child, there's no way your comparison is valid.



Yamato said that he had a special power that allowed him to contain the Kyuubi and it's powerfull Dark Chakra, It is this mysterious power belonging to Naruto that allows him to not only survive but weild the power of the Kyuubi

Naruto was born with a power that made him resistant/immune to the Kyuubi where others would not be able to say the same


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Well, she did something to Sasuke... so he was probably the first alright



I know I would ruin Karin, despite her weird ability   Too bad Sasuke doesn't remember it 

Oro gives people some fucked up abilities


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2008)

So Karin has upgraded from this


to this


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

I jus wanna tell Sasukekunn...

sometimes, you gotta go thru hell, to get to heaven


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

LiveFire said:


> I know I would ruin Karin, despite her weird ability   Too bad Sasuke doesn't remember it
> 
> Oro gives people some fucked up abilities



Karin is awesome after this chapter 

And she probably volunteered for that ability, she was loyal to Oro after all.


----------



## kisamefan4life (Aug 6, 2008)

so does this mean that Karin = Sensu bean?


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 6, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> So Karin has upgraded from this
> 
> 
> to this



Basically      .


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it's not that strange for little kids to bite each other.



but well...they are not kids...?_?, sasuke is one teen and karin too...and the fact that karin has sexual interest in sasuke...


i already thought that it was wrong with oro bitting sasuke...now sasuke bitting karin...


kishi likes that stuff...


----------



## Flagg1982 (Aug 6, 2008)

Of course sasugay is goona pwn the 8 tails. 
I mean The guy is almost mentally retarded for fuck's sakes.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

u know whats funny? i bet sasuke just copied 8tails 7 sword style


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i would like to be karin right now T_T...bet bitten like that by sasuke



...Karin enjoyed herself way too much I think 



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So where does the Hachibi rank on your list of favorite characters now guys.



even before he ran Sasuke with 7 swords and nearly ended the Uchiha bloodlines singlehandedly... he was ALREADY among my favorites

I mean come on now..

-monster
-black man shinobi
-RAPPER
-bijuu jinchuriiiki
-7 swords

for real, Hachibi's a one of... ONE OF A


----------



## Felix (Aug 6, 2008)

She likes it hard. Oh yeah

I'm disapointed we get no Dickhead crow though. However, I prefer this due the non UBW rip-off
And Sasuke gets his ass handed down to him


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 6, 2008)

8-Tails = BOWSS

Even though he's gonna lose.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> My thoughts
> 
> - Taka being beaten by 8tails = fucking awesome. Talk about major hype but I'm also shocked that Sasuke hasn't downed this guy yet, seriously what the hell. I guess Sasuke's truly gotten a little weaker since his last fight but I still see him pulling out an MS win pretty soon. Still it's nice that the Hachibi is putting up a fight and proving his strength while doing it
> - Karin a healer? No surprise there. I expected it to be honenst.
> ...



great chapter bro! 

.....as for why Sasuke hasn't downed him yet? because Sasuke's a thinking fighter... he went into this fight just trying to get a feel for Hachibi's capabilities

...Hachibi went right for the knockout blow :X Sasuke was completely taken by it and pretty much got fucked up

but yea.. it's more Sasuke's fighting style..

if it had been Itachi, it woulda been game over from the start cuz he woulda just ms'd Hachibi


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> I jus wanna tell Sasukekunn...
> 
> sometimes, you gotta go thru hell, to get to heaven


indeed...sasukeeeeeeeeee*cries and hugs*


sauce will still need to give karin her payback...






do you think that sasuke will say taka, or at least karin, "thank you" after that?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Wrong. He didn't have the ability to use the Kyuubi until it was artificially implanted into his body. Unless you're trying to tell me that he could use the Kyuubis chakra before he had it sealed into him, or that he had the power to seal it into him as a child, there's no way your comparison is valid.



Naruto's had the Kyuubi in him since day one. Sasuke had the ability to unlock sharingan since day one. 

Same shit.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yamato said that he had a special power that allowed him to contain the Kyuubi and it's powerfull Dark Chakra, It is this mysterious power belonging to Naruto that allows him to not only survive but weild the power of the Kyuubi
> 
> Naruto was born with a power that made him resistant/immune to the Kyuubi where others would not be able to say the same



No, he never said it was a special power. He said it was the strength of his chakra. Even if that were the case that just means he was born with the power to resist the influences of the Kyuubis chakra, not the ability to have the Kyuubis chakra. That was artificial and unnatural.



mystictrunks said:


> Naruto's had the Kyuubi in him since day one. Sasuke had the ability to unlock sharingan since day one.
> 
> Same shit.



Wrong. Naruto was unnaturally given the ability to use the Kyuubi since day one. Sasuke was naturally capable of using the sharingan before he was even born. Not to say that it matters since they both have what they have right now and are entitled to use it by virtue of having it in the first place.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> u know whats funny? i bet sasuke just copied 8tails 7 sword style



How? He had sharingan deactivated for half the battle


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> indeed...sasukeeeeeeeeee*cries and hugs*
> 
> 
> sauce will still need to give karin her payback...
> ...




I kind of doubt that, he doesn't say "thank you" a lot. Only to Sakura...

But giving Karin her payback? I think the bite was a deal both sides found very pleasurable


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

Why do I find Sasuke biting Karin hot?

Am I the only person?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> How? He had sharingan deactivated for half the battle


yes, but the question is: WHY SASUKE?! WRRYYYYYYY!!1!ONE111!!!ONE




l0rdza0n said:


> great chapter bro!
> 
> .....as for why Sasuke hasn't downed him yet? because Sasuke's a thinking fighter... he went into this fight just trying to get a feel for Hachibi's capabilities
> 
> ...



indeed, sasuke likes to test and come up with one strategy, he is different from itachi...


i just think that even testing, he was reckless with his life



s a r i n said:


> Why do I find Sasuke biting Karin hot?
> 
> Am I the only person?



NO! i found that hot too! too hot, thats the problem


i am one yaoi fangirl...but this scene just made me feel something about sasukarin, and i cant stand that 




well, at least i like karin


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Why do I find Sasuke biting Karin hot?
> 
> Am I the only person?



Nope, manga-wise, it was the sexiest thing to happen in a long time.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> NO! i found that hot too! too hot, thats the problem
> 
> 
> i am one yaoi fangirl...but this scene just made me feel something about sasukarin, and i cant stand that
> ...



Thank god I'm not the only one!

I quite like Sasuke x Karin as a pairing. Much better than Sasuke x Sakura/Naruto, anyway.

And I think Karin is great.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> NO! i found that hot too! too hot, thats the problem
> 
> 
> i am one yaoi fangirl...but this scene just made me feel something about sasukarin, and i cant stand that
> ...





We all did, we all did


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> Of course sasugay is goona pwn the 8 tails.
> I mean The guy is almost mentally retarded for fuck's sakes.



He's retarded just because he raps?


----------



## Naruuby (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> We all did, we all did



Not me.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin instantly became heaps more interesting, to say the least


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Nope, manga-wise, it was the sexiest thing to happen in a long time.



Damn straight.

Seems like there's quite a few who do!


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> Not me.



Just wait till you see it in HQ then


----------



## Naruuby (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Just wait till you see it in HQ then



I am 9 years old.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

i got a feeling that alot of people will get banned and the mods will be very very strict this week


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

I just wanna make something abundantly CLEAR

so it's CRYSTAL

LETS BE CLEAR PEOPLE

...Karin and Sasuke, just exchanged bodily fluids 

DONT GET IT TWISTED! THIS AINT NO GAME! Str8 up.. definition.. exhibition.. practice.. i dont give a darn how you explain it away

Karin and Sasuke.. just exchanged bodily fluids


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> Not me.



You lie.

----


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> Seems like there's quite a few who do!



What even more than the sasuke-sai pic?


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> I am 9 years old.



Damn... you'll enjoy it in a few years


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> I am 9 years old.



skip this chapter..

Kishi writing for adults right now, this is grown up stuff!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Thank god I'm not the only one!
> 
> I quite like Sasuke x Karin as a pairing. Much better than Sasuke x Sakura/Naruto, anyway.
> 
> And I think Karin is great.


that chapter really made me like karin more than before



i dont know if that was because of her reaction...i was expecting karin to be the type of girl that just liked sasuke because he is powerful and all, but the reaction that her, not only her, all the 3, had with sasuke was really good


she looked like she was in despair and scared with the chance of sasuke die, she was really cute with him this chapter :3


i like his face when he is on the ground and she tells him to bite her 8D, sasuke looks so cute, that page is gold >:3 with that sasukarin moment


i never thought that i would like that so much, i always thought that karin was more of a slut, but now she is a caring slut that takes care of sasuke pek


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> I just wanna make something abundantly CLEAR
> 
> so it's CRYSTAL
> 
> ...



YESSSSS 

Ooooo. Karin x Sasuke is now pretty high on my fave pairing list.



Yondaime said:


> What even more than the sasuke-sai pic?



I don't really like Sai, so, yes. A LOT more.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> No, he never said it was a special power. He said it was the strength of his chakra. Even if that were the case that just means he was born with the power to resist the influences of the Kyuubis chakra, not the ability to have the Kyuubis chakra. That was artificial and unnatural.
> .



His Strength of Chakra (Natural) allows him to bear the Kyuubi without said Chakra if he tried to Channel Kyuubi Chakra it would harm his body Just like it did to Sakura 

If you do not accept what i say than EMs is just as unnatural


----------



## Naruuby (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Damn... you'll enjoy it in a few years



Maybe but at the mean time, I want to see fights.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> Ooooo. Karin x Sasuke is now pretty high on my fave pairing list.
> 
> ...



Where is Sai??


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> that chapter really made me like karin more than before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The good kind of slut!

They all seem to care about him. It's so cute.

Taka foursome is the way to go.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruuby said:


> I am 9 years old.



*covers your eyes*



sworder said:


> We all did, we all did






ppl are revealing what they really felt with that scene, see  

that has to be one of the smexest thing is this manga after a long time


----------



## Naruuby (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> skip this chapter..
> 
> Kishi writing for adults right now, this is grown up stuff!!!



HMMMM I need explanation.


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> ppl are revealing what they really felt with that scene, see
> 
> that has to be one of the smexest thing is this manga after a long time



Its about time Kishi does something for us male readers 

I hope he keeps it up too


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Stop calling Karin a slut, though i must admit she has  ALOT of bite marks on her arm


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> His Strength of Chakra (Natural) allows him to bear the Kyuubi without said Chakra if he tried to Channel Kyuubi Chakra it would harm his body Just like it did to Sakura
> 
> If you do not accept what i say than EMs is just as unnatural



You are correct Naruto spends a portion of his own chakra to surpress Kyuubis which is the main reason why he sucks in base level without tapping into Kyuubi.When Naruto gets drained from his own chakra he has no longer the strength to surpress the Kyuubi and the Yang red chakra starts leaking.Oro said that the seal was begining to get weaker and thats why the Kyuubi chakra begins to fuck up Naruto's chakra control.In chp.370 Jiraiya explained that when he used the key on the seal the Kyuubi chakra pushed Naruto's chakra aside and took over.I believe the main reason why Yondaime sealed the Kyuubi in Naruto is because of "That Jutsu".


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Its about time Kishi does something for us male readers
> 
> I hope he keeps it up too


sasuke x karin is one of my fave pairings now 





s a r i n said:


> The good kind of slut!
> 
> They all seem to care about him. It's so cute.
> 
> Taka foursome is the way to go.



taka foursome for the winz! 



i like how juugo and suigetsu attacked the 8 tails to protect sasuke too


that was so cool :3


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Stop calling Karin a slut, though i must admit she has  ALOT of bite marks on her arm



We can hope those were by the same guy though...  

she's a good girl


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet the "bite scene" was done to balance the amount of homoerotic vibes of the last cover.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn you people and your pairings.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Where is Sai??



On my pairings list? 

Sasuke x Sai.. Near the bottom, but a bit higher than Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

I would die if Kishi has Hachibi unleash his Eighth Sword... and Karin sees it and goes

"oh my... sooo big"


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto using his own chakra to surpress the Kyuubi's?  This isn't the theory section right?



sworder said:


> We can hope those were by the same guy though...
> 
> she's a good girl



No, she's naughty. A very, very naughty girl. A bad girl a very bad girl who needs to be punished


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 6, 2008)

Why I'm not surprise that Naruto wouldn't be able to use the KB hax training. Screw the "key" with that training he could basically become a god. Well I guess Naruto will have to rely on his own skills.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Stop calling Karin a slut, though i must admit she has  ALOT of bite marks on her arm



imsorry.

She is a slut only for Sasuke though. A good one.



JeanneUchiha said:


> sasuke x karin is one of my fave pairings now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! It was great. And the way Suigetsu always seems to be against Sasuke, but it's more like he's just a rebellious little teen who can't admit how he truly feels,


----------



## Nashima (Aug 6, 2008)

So how many of you are gonna fap this chapter?


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

I  can totally see a 6 yr old in Japan picking up the shounen and reading Naruto and going

"Mommy.. why Karin look like she in pain?"
"no son.. she's just enjoying herself, it's ok"


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

i want the 8 tails to try to kill karin, and sasuke save her 



i want more sasuke x karin moment! i am in for it, i was converted now, i am one sasukarin fan now 


i can feel it 



s a r i n said:


> imsorry.
> 
> She is a slut only for Sasuke though. A good one.
> 
> ...



he likes sasuke! he makes me remember naruto!




i really hope that taka will have a talk with sasuke after this fight...


i want sasuke to say them thank you, and i wanna know their opinions about what sasuke is doing


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> I would die if Kishi has Hachibi unleash his Eighth Sword... and Karin sees it and goes
> 
> "oh my... sooo big"



What do you expect he stole it from Sephiroth


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> His Strength of Chakra (Natural) allows him to bear the Kyuubi without said Chakra if he tried to Channel Kyuubi Chakra it would harm his body Just like it did to Sakura
> 
> If you do not accept what i say than EMs is just as unnatural




i thought that the only reason he was able to bear the kyubi chakra was because his was mixing with the biju


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> No, she's naughty. A very, very naughty. A bad girl a very bad girl who needs to be punished





I can go with that too, i like bad girls


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> His Strength of Chakra (Natural) allows him to bear the Kyuubi without said Chakra if he tried to Channel Kyuubi Chakra it would harm his body Just like it did to Sakura
> 
> If you do not accept what i say than EMs is just as unnatural



Its not "Chakra of Strength" its just strong chakra, the opposite of weak chakra. Its like being fast instead of slow. Nothing that special. He can be allowed to bear whatever, it still doesn't mean that whatever is natural to him. The EMS is _not_ unnatural because the Uchiha developed the ability to awaken it before they came out of their mothers. 

Hell, there's no logical way that the Kyuubi was natural to him. It was a being completely separate from him and older than him by decades at the very _least_. It was put in him by a technique someone else used. Thats like saying that Orochimarus genes are natural to Kabutos body just because he can stand them, or that the CS is completely natural to Sasuke just because he didn't die when it was put into him. There's no way you can word it for it to work. At all. 

Bloodline limits are completely different. To the people that are born with them they're as natural as their arms, legs, elemental affinity, and chakra system. They are imprinted on their genes along with the rest of their biological structure in the womb. They have the ability to use it as naturally as they gave the ability to walk with their legs, or see with their eyes. Bijuu, CS, and shit like that aren't natural, and are put in through artificial methods later on during development. Whether its a second after they come out, or 12 years, its still not natural.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> Why I'm not surprise that Naruto wouldn't be able to use the KB hax training. Screw the "key" with that training he could basically become a god. Well I guess Naruto will have to rely on his own skills.



give this man some props!



almost 3,000 replies into a chapter barely released with spoilers in a huge thread where everyone's going nuts...

and i think you the first one to mention Naruto!

LOL!


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> On my pairings list?
> 
> Sasuke x Sai.. Near the bottom, but a bit higher than Naruto and Sakura.



I was actually talking about in the manga, It's a shame because his jutsu seemed pretty strong to me.


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> You are correct Naruto spends a portion of his own chakra to surpress Kyuubis which is the main reason why he sucks in base level without tapping into Kyuubi.When Naruto gets drained from his own chakra he has no longer the strength to surpress the Kyuubi and the Yang red chakra starts leaking.Oro said that the seal was begining to get weaker and thats why the Kyuubi chakra begins to fuck up Naruto's chakra control.In chp.370 Jiraiya explained that when he used the key on the seal the Kyuubi chakra pushed Naruto's chakra aside and took over.I believe the main reason why Yondaime sealed the Kyuubi in Naruto is because of "That Jutsu".



No he doesn't, Naruto is incapable of surpressing the Kyubi he's shown this time and time again especially now that the seal is weakening. Naruto's chakra has always been his plus the Kyubi's and when he's tired he passes out or runs out of strength, that's all. 

The reason he started to transform at the reunion with Sasuke was because of emotional turmoil not because he was tired, if it was as simple as that he'd go Kyubi after every training session.

It's only when he tries to actively pull out Kyubi chakra or a large amount of chakra that he starts having issues.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> that chapter really made me like karin more than before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this post so much, i think i want to marry it and Jeannie too 

It does look like they really care about Sasuke  While there are many threads about them betraying Sasuke


----------



## Naruuby (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> I  can totally see a 6 yr old in Japan picking up the shounen and reading Naruto and going
> 
> "Mommy.. why Karin look like she in pain?"
> "no son.. she's just enjoying herself, it's ok"



6 year olds are too distracted by the fight scenes... let along read. that will never happen.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

from teh IRCz! good good points.. it seems there are real, and true, BONDS between the members of Taka

Jio: Karin or not
Jio: if Suigetsu wasn't there he would have died.
Jio: So far Suigetsu is the most reliable.
Jio: He has saved Sasuke twice.
Megaharrison: wait when was the 1st time
Jio: When he summoned Manda.
Jio: Actually Sasuke already desummoned
Megaharrison: meh that was bound to happen anyway
Megaharrison: eventually
Jio: htough he would have been stuck in the snake world.
Jio: but even so.
Jio: I think Sasuke suigetsu is close to madara-Kisame.

think about it.. they been saving Sasuke too so it ain't like a fear-relationship going on.. there's honest to god, something there between the members of Taka

 true bonds! OMFG we never seen it before til now.. it's truly revealed!


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *Naruto using his own chakra to surpress the Kyuubi's?  This isn't the theory section right?*
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's naughty. A very, very naughty girl. A bad girl a very bad girl who needs to be punished



I thought that was a fact? Isnt that why Jiraiya had naruto drain all of his chakra while doing frog training in order to bring out the kyuubi's?


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I thought that was a fact? Isnt that why Jiraiya had naruto drain all of his chakra while doing frog training in order to bring out the kyuubi's?



No, the reason Jiraiya wanted Naruto to drain all of his chakra was to make it so that Naruto would actively pull the Kyubi chakra out as opposed to it simply leaking out.

Naruto's chakra doesn't surpress the Kyubi's.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i want the 8 tails to try to kill karin, and sasuke save her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You weren't one before?!?!

I've liked it since she first appeared(Well, the whole of hebi), but it's just risen now. Hopefully there shall be more fanworks on the pairing now?

But I thought there'd be more MadaSasu.. and there isn't that much more.

Ah.. Sui's more fun than Naruto - He has that thing about him. I think it's somethign to do with the way he kills people, and doesn't seem to care yet does somewhat.. If that makes sense.




Yondaime said:


> I was actually talking about in the manga, It's a shame because his jutsu seemed pretty strong to me.





Oh! In the manga? As long as he stays quiet, around mid-level. More than Naruto and Sakura still. I don't really care how strong characters are.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Evil said:


> No he doesn't, Naruto is incapable of surpressing the Kyubi he's shown this time and time again especially now that the seal is weakening. Naruto's chakra has always been his plus the Kyubi's and when he's tired he passes out or runs out of strength, that's all.
> 
> The reason he started to transform at the reunion with Sasuke was because of emotional turmoil not because he was tired, if it was as simple as that he'd go Kyubi after every training session.
> 
> It's only when he tries to actively pull out Kyubi chakra or a large amount of chakra that he starts having issues.



Umm the Kyuubi chakra starts leaking when he is tired because he can no longer surpress it  As Jiraiya said when he oppened the seal a litle the Kyuubi chakra pushed his own away,but normaly is able to surpress it a litle and he spends a portion of his chakra to do so.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> from teh IRCz! good good points.. it seems there are real, and true, BONDS between the members of Taka
> 
> Jio: Karin or not
> Jio: if Suigetsu wasn't there he would have died.
> ...


thats true, team taka is getting more together, after all they are with sauske because they want



perhaps sasuke will really change with them after that fight, i hope, they deserve


would be cool if sasuke learn how to love someone again, and how to have friends and ppl that are loyal to him, not exacly only returning to team 7


suigetsu is one that really likes sasuke, he hates sasuke's cockyness, but he is always there to save him


one thing too is that sasuke for example, assumed to them that deidara was stronger and that he just defeated oro because he was already weak


think about with how many ppl sasuke would actually talk about that?

team taka has more potential than we think, perhaps that was not kishi's plan to make them fight kisame, but that does not mean that they are meant to be complete useless stuff


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Umm the Kyuubi chakra starts leaking when he is tired because he can no longer surpress it  As Jiraiya said when he oppened the seal a litle the Kyuubi chakra pushed his own away,but normaly is able to surpress it a litle and he spends a portion of his chakra to do so.



Thats a good theory, but its not fact as far as I can remember.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Umm the Kyuubi chakra starts leaking when he is tired because he can no longer surpress it  As Jiraiya said when he oppened the seal a litle the Kyuubi chakra pushed his own away,but normaly is able to surpress it a litle and he spends a portion of his chakra to do so.


again naruto's chakra does not surpress the kyubi 


the two chakras are always mixing together but when one runs out the other manifest


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Thats a good theory, but its not fact as far as I can remember.



Link removed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2008)

Vagnard, Unknown? What's the deal here? I don't understand


*Spoiler*: _Not needed but I was bored_ 




Let's break it down:
*
Speed
*
_Pre-timeskip -_ Sasuke was never much faster than Naruto pre-timeskip, that's not true. Now he was faster than Sasuke but much faster would put Sasuke in a position where Naruto would be defenseless to his assault which never happened at all in part 1. Look at the VotE battle, he wasn't much faster than Naruto no matter how anyone cuts it. If he was he wouldn't have been trashed by KN0. You want much faster? Look at KN0 vs Sasuke, that was much faster. That was crazy. Even when Sasuke gained the 3rd-tomoe and was able to see KN0 he still wasn't up to his speed. You can be slower than someone and react well and that's what he gained. Hell, he became faster when he went KN1 so I don't see where this comes from. Still though, Sasuke wasn't much faster than Naruto, Naruto could still react well. 

On that same token Naruto was slower than Sasuke. He was, don't deny it people. Sasuke's speed was very very impressive and Naruto was the slower character. Sure he was able to react but this is pre-timeskip. This is no joke. 
_
Post -_Sasuke's speed is godly. It is. We don't need to get into it outside the fact that he's fast but he isn't so fast his opponents are rendered useless. Itachi, the Hachibi, even Deidara to a lesser extent could somewhat react to this boy's speed so it's not impossible. He's one of the fastest in the series but to say his speed is unheard of and it's so amazing that everyone's dead is silly. Now to Naruto, he's fast, he's gotten faster but to say he is as fast as Sasuke now is retarded. The guy hasn't anything in part 2 proving this but he did have enough speed to trick Kakuzu and trick tons in this manga and if we go by his regular speed increases and his rep it's safe to say he's fast. 

But not Sasuke fast. I'm going with part 1 logic and say Sasuke's faster but even still Naruto would atleast have time to react even a little bit. Eventually as he is now he'd get worn down through Sasuke's assault and his other skills. His speed is important to though but it won't be the deciding factor, it'll be everything else. 

Again right now, get more into it lower. 
*
Summary? *Sasuke's faster than base Naruto and that's likely to never change through the series. Naruto is faster, will get faster but he's not a speedy super character like Sasuke. He will always end up reacting to his speed through some unheard of means whether it's KB, a power-up or a jutsu or just plain whatever. Base Naruto will never, ever be faster than Sasuke without power-up or a jutsu of some sort. 

Maybe if he goes into his "Senjutsu Mode" if he gets one or whatever he'll end up being that way but shit, this is post-Senjutsu training. Let's not step into dark waters shall we? Let's stick to what we know. The stage is set and Sasuke's going to be the one who's faster until Naruto gets out of the training session. Eventually the speed would wear him down where he's at. He's not ready for Sasuke. 

He's not. 

After training Sasuke's going to be beaten down though. I think everyone knows this so it's best they get their shots in now because the wailing switches around. 

Now to the small strength matter......let's clear something up first

KN0 was never, ever a defense beast. Where did that come from? Any real proof? Sure he's on chakra overload but the guy's defense didn't become much higher then he went KN, that was strength and speed and the only things we've seen coming from him that show an increase when he transforms. Everything else though is laughable. Naruto himself is pretty sturdy and that likely increased a little bit but to say he's a defense beast is laughable. KN0 can be put down as easily as any other KN mode and the only thing upping Naruto's defense in those modes are the chakra shrouds. 

When KN0 gets hit, KN0 gets hit as easily as base Naruto would. Look at Sasuke when he punched him back and when he was hitting him. Base Naruto was hit that same way. I've never, ever seen any proof that when Sasuke gained the 3rd tomoe his strength increased so let's say it didn't but even still Sasuke's never been the one known for his hard hits. That's always been Naruto. Base Naruto hits hard, really hard and we've seen this through the series, heard references before and we know he does. We cannot deny this. Pre-timeskip I'm almost certain Naruto beats Sasuke in physical strength. It's a trade-off considering Sasuke wins in speed and even so that doesn't really matter. 

Post-timeskip I'm going to still say Naruto wins this category. Make no mistake though, Sasuke hits pretty hard and we have evidence of it but unless the guy's been taking drugs I see no way for Sasuke to be punching harder than the Kyuubi chakra pumping raw power punching all the time guy that's Naruto. Their styles are different for a reason. Sasuke wins the speed, Naruto wins the physical strength. They don't matter compared to their other skills, they are far more talented than that. Naruto's strength won't matter against Sasuke not one bit. Sasuke's speed against Naruto not one bit. What will? You'll see. 

When they fight elemental jutsu, speciality skills, Bijuu, bloodlines and extras will play more roles than speed and strength. They've evolved. This is not part 1, this is part 2. 

It's like Ippo vs Miyata all over again. 

I mean what else needs to be said on this? You can get manga pages all you want but eventually it'll end up this same way. Kishi doesn't care so why should we try to break it down and turn it into something it's not? 

This can be debated upon countless times but nothing will never ever be solved until Naruto and Sasuke fight once more. 

It's useless.


Anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Naruto's chakra is a special chakra and that's something no one's really denying. Whether how special it is we don't know but knowing Kishi and knowing this manga it's safe to say it's the most special chakra in the series atm.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I thought that was a fact? Isnt that why Jiraiya had naruto drain all of his chakra while doing frog training in order to bring out the kyuubi's?





Re-read chapter 92

Though Evil gave you the answer


----------



## sworder (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> thats true, team taka is getting more together, after all they are with sauske because they want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Sasuke will regret telling them to leave just before this battle started?

He better be thankful and not be bitchy about it


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Umm the Kyuubi chakra starts leaking when he is tired because he can no longer surpress it  As Jiraiya said when he oppened the seal a litle the Kyuubi chakra pushed his own away,but normaly is able to surpress it a litle and he spends a portion of his chakra to do so.



The Kyubi chakra always leaks out, always. If Naruto's chakra was needed to surpress the Kyubi, he'd be completely boned anytime he got tired because he'd instantly start going KN4- but that doesn't happen.

Yes his Chakra was pushed out of the way because usually Naruto stays sane because his chakra is mixed in with the Kyubi's to create a hybrid kind of like the Kyubi's chakra is water and Naruto's is Kool-aid. Except when the seal was opened, it was like dumping one packet of cool aid into a pool, there was so little of Naruto's chakra that he was pretty much only Kyubi.


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Evil said:


> No, the reason Jiraiya wanted Naruto to drain all of his chakra was to make it so that Naruto would actively pull the Kyubi chakra out as opposed to it simply leaking out.
> 
> Naruto's chakra doesn't surpress the Kyubi's.



but doesnt that mean something in naruto is holding the chakra back since it only comes out actively when he's tired? Ahhh, my brain hurts im finished.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> thats true, team taka is getting more together, after all they are with sauske because they want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE the dynamic between team Taka specially because they kind of are a dysfunctional family.. but when push comes to shove they got each other's backs

and this most recent example being against Hachibi a foe beyond them shows how truly deep the bonds that have developed between them truly are

 I like it.. it's something people would guess at before or wonder.. but this chapter has shown it beyond a shadow of a doubt

why?

simple.. ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS 

I <3 Sasuke's Crew


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> again naruto's chakra does not surpress the kyubi
> 
> 
> the two chakras are always mixing together but when one runs out the other manifest



Um in base state Naruto spends his own chakra surpressing the Kyuubis but when he gets emotional or his chakra is weak he begins to draw from the Hakke seal.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> 92



I see nothing saying he used his chakra for suppression. So again, its a good theory, but not fact.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> Maybe Sasuke will regret telling them to leave just before this battle started?
> 
> He better be thankful and not be bitchy about it


haha you are right


i will lol if sasuke comes like "HOW DID YOU SAVE ME?"





s a r i n said:


> You weren't one before?!?!




i was never into straight pairings, only yaoi


sure i like more sasukarin than sasusaku


but now i feel like a fan! XD



> I've liked it since she first appeared(Well, the whole of hebi), but it's just risen now. Hopefully there shall be more fanworks on the pairing now?



i hope 



> But I thought there'd be more MadaSasu.. and there isn't that much more.



fuck the lack of madasasu is killing me...



> Ah.. Sui's more fun than Naruto - He has that thing about him. I think it's somethign to do with the way he kills people, and doesn't seem to care yet does somewhat.. If that makes sense.



haha yes, sui is like bad guy naruto, let's say


naruto is too "I WILL SAVE KONOHA AND MY FRIENDS"

suigetsu is not like that, sure


i am just talking about him being loyal to sasuke and the fact that looks like he does not like him, but he is always there to save him :B


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Evil said:


> The Kyubi chakra always leaks out, always. If Naruto's chakra was needed to surpress the Kyubi, he'd be completely boned anytime he got tired because he'd instantly start going KN4- but that doesn't happen.
> 
> Yes his Chakra was pushed out of the way because usually Naruto stays sane because his chakra is mixed in with the Kyubi's to create a hybrid kind of like the Kyubi's chakra is water and Naruto's is Kool-aid. Except when the seal was opened, it was like dumping one packet of cool aid into a pool, there was so little of Naruto's chakra that he was pretty much only Kyubi.



Where does it says "all the time" its close to mind to understand why the Kyuubi chakra starts leaking more when Naruto's chakra is weak until he gets consumed by it.As Yamato said the reason you are able to stand the Kyuubi chakra is the strength of your own,besides the Kyuubi chakra is harmfull even in litle portions for most humans but Naruto can withstand that chakra.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Its not "Chakra of Strength" its just strong chakra, the opposite of weak chakra. Its like being fast instead of slow. Nothing that special. He can be allowed to bear whatever, it still doesn't mean that whatever is natural to him. The EMS is _not_ unnatural because the Uchiha developed the ability to awaken it before they came out of their mothers.
> 
> Hell, there's no logical way that the Kyuubi was natural to him. It was a being completely separate from him and older than him by decades at the very _least_. It was put in him by a technique someone else used. Thats like saying that Orochimarus genes are natural to Kabutos body just because he can stand them, or that the CS is completely natural to Sasuke just because he didn't die when it was put into him. There's no way you can word it for it to work. At all.
> 
> Bloodline limits are completely different. To the people that are born with them they're as natural as their arms, legs, elemental affinity, and chakra system. They are imprinted on their genes along with the rest of their biological structure in the womb. They have the ability to use it as naturally as they gave the ability to walk with their legs, or see with their eyes. Bijuu, CS, and shit like that aren't natural, and are put in through artificial methods later on during development. Whether its a second after they come out, or 12 years, its still not natural.




The Kyuubi is unnatural but EMS which involves the eyes of your brother which are not Natural to the body of the person that takes them is okay?


I'm not really saying that Kyuubi is natural i'm saying that Although it is externel there is a internal ability within Naruto that allows him to wield it, 

It's like Chicken Pox When you're born you don't have an immunity to it then when your 6 you catch it you're sick then your body develops the immuntiy to it that lasts the entirety of your life, By your logic everyone who has the immunity to Chicken Pox are no longer Natural,

What i'm saying is that you don't have to  posses something when you are  born for it to be Natural things can become natural over a creature's lifetime , The Kyuubi wasn't Natural to Naruto when he was born but it is Now


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

This thread is nothing but an all out debate on how weak naruto/sasuke is and the fans of one of them defending that side. Can't we do better than that?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> I see nothing saying he used his chakra for suppression. So again, its a good theory, but not fact.



Well he said that when he oppened the seal more the chakra "pushed" Naruto's meaning he was surpressing it b4.The seal was specialy designed to have a litle crack so that Naruto can draw from that chakra but he cant use his own chakra efficiently in base state.


----------



## Sine (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin's adorable pek



			
				Yondaime said:
			
		

> This thread is nothing but an all out debate on how weak naruto/sasuke is and the fans of one of them defending that side. Can't we do better than that



No


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Um in base state Naruto spends his own chakra surpressing the Kyuubis but when he gets emotional or his chakra is weak he begins to draw from the Hakke seal.



No, the seal gets weak when Naruto is emotional and so the Kyubi's chakra comes out. Naruto's chakra does not suppress the Kyubi's, it is constantly coming out and mixing with Naruto's even when he is sleeping and when he gets tired the Kyubi's chakra still doesn't come out.

Naruto could completely spend himself until he dropped and the Kyubi wouldn't come out, but if he became emotional, or if he actively pulled it out than he would start transforming.

Naruto has an acquired resistance to the poisonous affects of the Kyubi chakra, but his chakra does not suppress the Kyubi's.



wiesmann said:


> Where does it says "all the time" its close to mind to understand why the Kyuubi chakra starts leaking more when Naruto's chakra is weak until he gets consumed by it.As Yamato said the reason you are able to stand the Kyuubi chakra is the strength of your own,besides the Kyuubi chakra is harmfull even in litle portions for most humans but Naruto can withstand that chakra.



It's remarked upon during the Chuunin exam. Also the Kyubi's chakra does not start leaking when Naruto's chakra is weak, like I said, if that where the case he'd start transforming whenever he was tired but it isn't the case.

He only starts transforming when he actively pulls out the chakra, or when he becomes emotional and more chakra starts leaking because his chakra becomes less Naruto and more Kyubi as he pulls more out.

If I poured a bottle of blue dye into a bottle of water, would you say the blue dye is suppressing the water? No, of course not, that's the situation with Naruto and the Kyubi but when Jiraiya opened the seal it was like dropping the blue dye into a pool and there was so little of Naruto that he lost his mind.

And yes Naruto does have a resistant effect to the Kyubi, but at the same time it's likely to be an acquired immunity from his chakra as opposed to something he was born with.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> I LOVE the dynamic between team Taka specially because they kind of are a dysfunctional family.. but when push comes to shove they got each other's backs
> 
> and this most recent example being against Hachibi a foe beyond them shows how truly deep the bonds that have developed between them truly are
> 
> ...



yes yes! i did not trust taka too much before personally, but now i have certain that they are loyal to the sauce, that makes me so happy


sasuke is lucky, even with all his cockyness they still stay with him


they have the option to just leave him, but they still stay with him




wonder what awesome development would be if sasuke actually starts to be more friendly with them, say ty for everything, and even start to become more linked?


i feel like sasuke does not want bonds because of everything, but part of sasuke's heal and development will be in that part for sure


perhaps sasuke can even change his mind!


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Um in base state Naruto spends his own chakra surpressing the Kyuubis but when he gets emotional or his chakra is weak he begins to draw from the Hakke seal.


 his chakra does not surpress the kyubi's 

thier chakra's are constantly mixing but when one (naruto's) runs out the other(kyubi) becomes easier to access if u read naruto's fights u would understand.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure where I heard it but I remember someone saying that in his databook 1 profile it says his chakra amount would be high even without Kyuubi too but don't take that for face fault. It's likely true considering Minato's his father though.

Who knows if his chakra is special on it's own now or only with Kyuubi but we can say Kyuubi's chakra mixing with his has caused his own to become much greater and simply can hold off Kyuubi's chakra at bay and keep it in check. It's the reason why he's resistant to it, constant mixture. Kyuubi's chakra doesn't hurt him like it does normal people and along with that Naruto can use the own thing for his own means. That's impressive. Having a chakra that can do that to a more demonic chakra is not normal, that is special and all the while Naruto's is mixing with Kyuubi's? That's very special. I'm not going to get into the whole "using a portion of chakra to hold it back" because honestly I don't remember reading it. 

Can someone post the page to me? Maybe I've forgotten something. I do remember it being stated Naruto keeps Kyuubi's chakra under control while keeping him resistant to it but holding a portion of his chakra back to control it? That sounds like Sasuke using some of his to hold back Oro. Could be true however but I have no idea. I don't recall it being stated. The key is used in order to release more Kyuubi chakra or seal it up and the reason it gushed out is they turned it to far and it became to much for Naruto to handle.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Evil said:


> No, the seal gets weak when Naruto is emotional and so the Kyubi's chakra comes out. Naruto's chakra does not suppress the Kyubi's, it is constantly coming out and mixing with Naruto's even when he is sleeping and when he gets tired the Kyubi's chakra still doesn't come out.
> 
> Naruto could completely spend himself until he dropped and the Kyubi wouldn't come out, but if he became emotional, or if he actively pulled it out than he would start transforming.
> 
> Naruto has an acquired resistance to the poisonous affects of the Kyubi chakra, but his chakra does not suppress the Kyubi's.



Then why did Naruto become more like Kyuubi when he got tired from wind training and his chakra was weak?If the Kyuubi's "red" Yang chakra was mixing with Naruto's "all the time" then when Neji activated the Byakugan the first time he would have noticed some unusual chakra but he didnt he saw Naruto's normal "Yellow" Blue chakra.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> The Kyuubi is unnatural but EMS which involves the eyes of your brother which are not Natural to the body of the person that takes them is okay?
> 
> 
> I'm not really saying that Kyuubi is natural i'm saying that Although it is externel there is a internal ability within Naruto that allows him to wield it,
> ...


Ah, I was thinking base MS. Anyways, about the EMS, it still seems to be a genetic thing. Seems to be an instinctual drive to take the brothers eyes going by the way it was portrayed, and for all we know its still an Uchiha only thing. I've not heard of it working for anyone without Uchiha genes. While I would say yes, its a bit unnatural, I'd still say its not as bad as the Kyuubi which is a completely separate entity in and of itself.


wiesmann said:


> Well he said that when he oppened the seal more the chakra "pushed" Naruto's meaning he was surpressing it b4.The seal was specialy designed to have a litle crack so that Naruto can draw from that chakra but he cant use his own chakra efficiently in base state.


Says it pushed his away, not that it was being suppressed to begin with. Again, theory. And since I see you going about it again I'll answer your future statement. Its a theory. An answer to your statement after that? Theory. After that? Still a theory. One more? Nothing but a theory. That should cover a couple of your posts.


----------



## pararemix (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> perhaps sasuke can even change his mind!



lol no, that is not going to happen. Naruto will be the one to change Sasuke's mind. Not fodder characters that Kishi admittedly wants nothing to do with.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Vagnard, Unknown? What's the deal here? I don't understand
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Not needed but I was bored_
> 
> ...



Excellent thread. I agree with most of the points. 

Basically the debate is simple. I was arguing that given plot reason CURRENT Naruto isn't as strong as CURRENT Sasuke. 

I think it should be obvious given Naruto is getting a new training that regardless if is focused on Pain will have repercutions on his fight against Sasuke.

I don't know what is the big deal. We all know Naruto will surpass Sasuke eventually.... maybe after this training.... maybe this training +  another power up.... it doesn't matter.  The point is right now Naruto can't be stronger or even equal to Naruto. 

We know that even AFTER the training the battle  will be like VOTE... many chapters and the deciding factor will  be a detail.

Like I said before.... many Naruto fans (not you) underestimate Sasuke because he was pwned in round 1 by Hachibi. But they  don't realize is because Hachibi is strong as hell. It's not like he drop in terms of power. 

Hachibi probably is stronger than Base Itachi and maybe even full Itachi in his bijuu form.  

Hachibi basically is an experienced jinchuuriki... he is a weaker version of a more matured Naruto.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

The Kyuubi Chakra is sealed within Naruto 

One of the Seals on Naruto draws Chakra from inside the seal and takes it too the Chakra coils and inserts it

The Kyuubi Chakra while in the Coils mixes with Naruto's own Chakra which is then taken back to naruto's chakra pool 

The Chakra Pool enlarges and Naruto's Chakra amount Grows


All the above happens constantly and has taken place all his life 

Then we found out that Naruto can draw out Kyuubi Chakra when agitated and later thanks to Jiraiya he doesn't need to become agitated to draw it out 


How much Chakra he can draw out depends on the seal by tampering with the seal, by tampering with the seal also affects the amount of Chakra leaked into Naruto on a daily basis  

Naruto's chakra doesn't suppress the Kyuubi Chakra it Protects Naruto's body when Kyuubi chakra is flowing through his body


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 6, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not sure where I heard it but I remember someone saying that in his databook 1 profile it says his chakra amount would be high even without Kyuubi too but don't take that for face fault. It's likely true considering Minato's his father though.
> 
> Who knows if his chakra is special on it's own now or only with Kyuubi but we can say Kyuubi's chakra mixing with his has caused his own to become much greater and simply can hold off Kyuubi's chakra at bay and keep it in check. Kyuubi's chakra doesn't hurt him like it does normal people and along with that Naruto can use the own thing for his own means. *That's impressive. Having a chakra that can do that to a more demonic chakra is not normal,* that is special and all the while Naruto's is mixing with Kyuubi's? That's very special. I'm not going to get into the whole "using a portion of chakra to hold it back" because honestly I don't remember reading it.
> 
> Can someone post the page to me? Maybe I've forgotten something. I do remember it being stated Naruto keeps Kyuubi's chakra under control but holding a portion of his chakra back to control it? That sounds like Sasuke using some of his to hold back Oro. Could be true however but I have no idea.


isnt that the reason biju are only sealed into new borns ???

so that thier bodies can adapt to the monster inside of them


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

Obscured Vanity said:


> Karin's adorable pek
> 
> 
> 
> *No*



Just as planned


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> This thread is nothing but an all out debate on how weak naruto/sasuke is and the fans of one of them defending that side. Can't we do better than that?



This is actually the most civil it's been in months.  Prolly has something to do with Sasuke being whipped.

I predict Sasuke will realize he's got genjutsu and use it on 8tails.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

pararemix said:


> lol no, that is not going to happen. Naruto will be the one to change Sasuke's mind. Not fodder characters that Kishi admittedly wants nothing to do with.


i am talking about not exacly what naruto has to do, i am talking about give the 8 tails to madara, for example :B


or stay in akatsuki, they can attack the elders in another way


----------



## notBowen (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay so reading this chapter... if Sasuke weren't being followed around by his trio of mediocre nin he'd be a dead man right? These "fodder" saved his goddamn life? Where the hell is the MS?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Ah, I was thinking base MS. Anyways, about the EMS, it still seems to be a genetic thing. Seems to be an instinctual drive to take the brothers eyes going by the way it was portrayed, and for all we know its still an Uchiha only thing. I've not heard of it working for anyone without Uchiha genes. While I would say yes, its a bit unnatural, I'd still say its not as bad as the Kyuubi which is a completely separate entity in and of itself.



My point is creature adapt and things become Natural to them over their Life while Kyuubi was not normal for him in the Beginning Now it is


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

notBowen said:


> Okay so reading this chapter... if Sasuke weren't being followed around by his trio of mediocre nin he'd be a dead man right? These "fodder" saved his goddamn life? Where the hell is the MS?



Its bad for the plot for Sasuke to instant kill everything he meets, so it'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2008)

FUCKIN 8 TAILS DOES IT AGAIN! FUCK!!! I FEEL LIKE EJACULATING!!!!



oh, and pfft @ Karin. not only is she a walking GPS, she's addicted to Heroin. Great job "strongest kunoichi".


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

notBowen said:


> Okay so reading this chapter... if Sasuke weren't being followed around by his trio of mediocre nin he'd be a dead man right? These "fodder" saved his goddamn life? *Where the hell is the MS*?



The 8 tails shove it up his ass. Our golden boy got one heck of a beating.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 6, 2008)

I always thought that shirt made sasuke look like a vampire.


----------



## pararemix (Aug 6, 2008)

notBowen said:


> Okay so reading this chapter... if Sasuke weren't being followed around by his trio of mediocre nin he'd be a dead man right? These "fodder" saved his goddamn life? Where the hell is the MS?



Kishi wants to stretch this fight out to show that Sasuke is still beatable, I guess. I am kinda happy he's showing Sasuke getting owned. The hype he had been getting was ridiculous. Even I was starting to think he couldn't be touched.

Of course, next chapter will probably be when he whips out the ol' MS and starts the hax.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> My point is creature adapt and things become Natural to them over their Life while Kyuubi was not normal for him in the Beginning Now it is



No they dont. They may become natural to future generations that are born with it due to what you've done, but in one lifetime its still unnatural because you still weren't born with it the natural capacity to do it. You were altered, and became unnatural, and until its corrected you will remain unnatural. He can have it till the day he dies but the fact of the matter is, for him and his body, it isn't natural. Thats like saying that if you live with them for so long, breast implants would then be a "natural" part of your body. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I always thought that shirt made sasuke look like a vampire.


me too


now with the blood in his mounth and him actually sucking karin, it just think about that even more


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Excellent thread. I agree with most of the points.
> 
> Basically the debate is simple. I was arguing that given plot reason CURRENT Naruto isn't as strong as CURRENT Sasuke.
> 
> ...


Sasuke losing to the Hachibi now doesn't make him weaker than the Sasuke that put on the Akatsuki cloak, he's the same as he was before. There's really no difference here. The Hachibi is really no joke of a character, at all and it's silly to hear people say this about him. This guy is POWERFUL. Do not underestimate him. 

I'm really not sure how strong he is right now but I'm going to assume he's somewhere around the level base Itachi was at. Whether he's a little weaker, little stronger or whatever he should be around that atleast to me. Now transformed? I have no idea but it should be somewhere around there. 

Sasuke didn't get weaker, the Hachibi got stronger.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Evil said:


> No, the seal gets weak when Naruto is emotional and so the Kyubi's chakra comes out. Naruto's chakra does not suppress the Kyubi's, it is constantly coming out and mixing with Naruto's even when he is sleeping and when he gets tired the Kyubi's chakra still doesn't come out.
> 
> Naruto could completely spend himself until he dropped and the Kyubi wouldn't come out, but if he became emotional, or if he actively pulled it out than he would start transforming.
> 
> ...



Do you have the exact quote when it says that the Kyuubi chakra is mixing "all the time" with his own?And during the wind training he seemed tired at the end he didnt have more of his own chakra to spend and lost control then Yamato must step in.Naruto usess mainly the Yang part,Yang is "body energy" which is controled by the Will or Naruto's "spiritual power" Yin.
In the begining it was explained how chakra is formed from both parts.
You cant have one without the other if you want to form chakra but in Naruto's case they get unbalanced and when his spiritual power is weak then it cant no longer control the Yang which takes over his body.Oh and Oro said the seal was weakening recently


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> No they dont. They may become natural to future generations that are born with it due to what you've done, but in one lifetime its still unnatural because you still weren't born with it the natural capacity to do it. You were altered, and became unnatural, and until its corrected you will remain unnatural. He can have it till the day he dies but the fact of the matter is, for him and his body, it isn't natural. Thats like saying that if you live with them for so long, breast implants would then be a "natural" part of your body. It just doesn't work that way.



Then how do you explain Natural immunty to certain disease/illness that have been acquired sometime after birth like chicken pox ?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I always thought that shirt made sasuke look like a vampire.



Sink all your fangs into us!


VAMPSUKE


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Why Sasuke didn't use "bite no jutsu" after his fight against Deidara?


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Then why did Naruto become more like Kyuubi when he got tired from wind training and his chakra was weak?If the Kyuubi's "red" Yang chakra was mixing with Naruto's "all the time" then when Neji activated the Byakugan the first time he would have noticed some unusual chakra but he didnt he saw Naruto's normal "Yellow" Blue chakra.



He didn't become more like the Kyubi when he got tired, he was drawing out more and more Kyubi chakra actively to do his wind training because his normal chakra isn't powerful enough to do that.

Did you notice how he didn't spontaneously go Kyubi during the meet Sasuke arc, even though he was so tired he was tripping over his own feet? It wasn't until he started getting emotional that it came out.

Just because Neji didn't notice it before means nothing because Neji would have never seen Naruto's chakra not mixing with the Kyubi's so he couldn't tell the difference. Besides that's a plot point in during the Chuunin exam when Orochimaru seals the Kyubi chakra and Naruto loses some of his stamina, and has more difficulty using his chakra and Jiraiya specifically states that the seal was set up to allow chakra to leak out and mix with Naruto's.


----------



## Ibb (Aug 6, 2008)

notBowen said:


> Okay so reading this chapter... if Sasuke weren't being followed around by his trio of mediocre nin he'd be a dead man right? These "fodder" saved his goddamn life? Where the hell is the MS?



They need the Mr. 8 alive. If they kill him that will make things more difficult for them. Sasuke's MS is most likly somthing that kills. They need to use non-killing jutsu.


----------



## Ibb (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Why Sasuke didn't use "bite no jutsu" after his fight against Deidara?



Kishimoto's boss is forcing him to give Suigetsu, Juugo, and Karin fights. Maybe Kishi didn't think of giving Karin that power back then.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sink all your fangs into us!
> 
> 
> VAMPSUKE



Sasuke reminds me of Luke Valentine from Hellsing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-qlPHrRRtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG, Sasuke got OWNED!! OWNED!! I love ya Eight Tails!

If it weren't for his filler buddies, Sasuke's dead!! DEAD!! 

It's not genjutsu!

Not hawks!

Nor snakes!

OWNED!!

Damn, the Eight tails is powerful. But here we go...
Sasuke just got replenished by Karin's surprising ability.
I'm afraid the celebration ends the next chapter.


----------



## shit (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Why Sasuke didn't use "bite no jutsu" after his fight against Deidara?



No questions!! Please accept the off-the-wall powerup and move along.

Seriously, the only thing I can think is that it hurts Karin, so Sauce won't do it unless he has to. Or he just passed out before it came up. Or he thinks it's nasty (prolly this one). Or it happened off panel.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

It's funny that Karin didn't took the chance to make Sasuke bite a more "compromising part" like neck or lips XD


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Do you have the exact quote when it says that the Kyuubi chakra is mixing "all the time" with his own?And during the wind training he seemed tired at the end he didnt have more of his own chakra to spend and lost control then Yamato must step in.Naruto usess mainly the Yang part,Yang is "body energy" which is controled by the Will or Naruto's "spiritual power" Yin.
> In the begining it was explained how chakra is formed from both parts.
> You cant have one without the other if you want to form chakra but in Naruto's case they get unbalanced and when his spiritual power is weak then it cant no longer control the Yang which takes over his body.Oh and Oro said the seal was weakening recently



Link removed

Jiraiya's explanation of the seals is pretty self explanatory also, as you can see, when Naruto uses chakra the seal shows up because he doesn't draw solely on his own chakra but a combination of his and the Kyubi.

Earlier you also have Kakashi explaining that the root of Naruto's stamina is the Kyubi.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

sworder said:


> How? He had sharingan deactivated for half the battle



uhh just like when he went against lee


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> uhh just like when he went against lee



Are you sure i could sworn Lee was bragging that he could beat it?


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Then how do you explain Natural immunty to certain disease/illness that have been acquired sometime after birth like chicken pox ?



Because chicken pox (note that names are taken from wikipedia because I'm no doctor and have no need to remember specifics about sicknesses) make you begin to produce immunoglobulin G (IgG), immunoglobulin M (IgM), and immunoglobulin A (IgA) antibodies. Also a natural part of the body that is developed along with everything else. Though it calls for the unnatural intrusion of the virus to activate, your body still has the shit in place for when it does.

If you want to know when it started, and how the immunity was built up you may want to look it up. I for one dont really care to go through archaic medical records.


----------



## mastercilander (Aug 6, 2008)

At least we know there won't be KB training.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Because chicken pox (note that names are taken from wikipedia because I'm no doctor and have no need to remember specifics about sicknesses) make you begin to produce immunoglobulin G (IgG), immunoglobulin M (IgM), and immunoglobulin A (IgA) antibodies. Also a natural part of the body that is developed along with everything else. Though it calls for the unnatural intrusion of the virus to activate, your body still has the shit in place for when it does.



And Naruto'c Chakra adapts and acts like antibodies against the Kyuubi 

Now Naruto is pretty Much Immune to it 



mastercilander said:


> At least we know there won't be KB training.



Yes there will be it was mentioned by the lazy ass spoiler guy


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> And Naruto'c Chakra adapts and acts like antibodies against the Kyuubi
> 
> Now Naruto is pretty Much Immune to it



Which still makes the Kyuubi an unnatural viral invader like the chickenpox.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL karma is a bitch, sasuke's fans last week laughing at suigetsu, juugo b/c they got floored only to see sasuke floored more badly, whats worse is the "useless" team taka have just saved his life :rofl

I hope after this beating that sasuke return to his old self (part 1) not this $h!t of a character he turned into in part 2 (even tho I know it will not happen until his fight with naruto).

But to be fair most character got worse in part 2 even naruto and espically kakashi, the only decent new characters we got are pain and hachibi and the only character improvment we got was sakura and that says alot.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Evil said:


> Link removed
> 
> Jiraiya's explanation of the seals is pretty self explanatory also, as you can see, when Naruto uses chakra the seal shows up because he doesn't draw solely on his own chakra but a combination of his and the Kyubi.
> 
> Earlier you also have Kakashi explaining that the root of Naruto's stamina is the Kyubi.



I gues i was wrong bout the supresing part i was mistaking it with the resistance to the Kyuubi chakra.Anyway i cheked chp 90 when Kakashi explains that Naruto sucks at creating jutsus because he cant control this large stamina.


----------



## notBowen (Aug 6, 2008)

Ibb said:


> They need the Mr. 8 alive. If they kill him that will make things more difficult for them. Sasuke's MS is most likly somthing that kills. They need to use non-killing jutsu.


 Certainly didn't seem to kill that fodder nin Sasuke showed no hesitation in using it on like two chapters ago.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Which still makes the Kyuubi an unnatural viral invader like the chickenpox.



Yes it is Whats your point? 

Naruto's body now has a natural immunity/defence to that Chakra thats what i'm on about


----------



## Ibb (Aug 6, 2008)

412 is going to be epic. Team Taka fights! Sasuke got owned! Now all we need is Naruto, Lee, and Hinata to get some fights and I'll be very happy.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yes it is Whats your point?
> 
> Naruto's body now has a natural immunity/defence to that Chakra



I'm pointing out that the Kyuubi is still an unnatural addition to Naruto which is what I thought you were still arguing.


----------



## Anko-san (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy shit. 

Did Sasuke just bite Karin? And she liked it? 

So he was stabbed for real after all... so much for Kishi being totally predictable. 

although it seems kinda out of character for Sasuke to fall so fast... I won't complain, since I'm glad Taka is finally showing their stuff.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> I'm pointing out that the Kyuubi is still an unnatural addition to Naruto which is what I thought you were still arguing.



  My Bad


----------



## Evil (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> I gues i was wrong bout the supresing part i was mistaking it with the resistance to the Kyuubi chakra.Anyway i cheked chp 90 when Kakashi explains that Naruto sucks at creating jutsus because he cant control this large stamina.



Yeah, but it doesn't really matter as there are jutsu's he can use that require he only bring out a bunch of power.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

The Kyuubi was put for some reason in Naruto if Yondaime wanted to get rid of it he could just seal it withing himself then die like Sarutobi did.Maybe he knew about future Akatsuki plans and that they search all Bijuu so Naruto will need all power he can get to deal with Nagato's final weapon.Or Minato just did it for teh LuLz


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Why Sasuke didn't use "bite no jutsu" after his fight against Deidara?



He had Orochimaru's healing power and was exhausted more than anything.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 6, 2008)

Next week we'll find out that Sasuke allowed the 8 tails to stab him for the purpose of analyzing the 8 tails' fighting style. Sasufans will rejoice and use it as evidence in future debates.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> The Kyuubi was put for some reason in Naruto if Yondaime wanted to get rid of it he could just seal it withing himself then die like Sarutobi did.Maybe he knew about future Akatsuki plans and that they search all Bijuu so Naruto will need all power he can get to deal with Nagato's final weapon.Or Minato just did it for teh LuLz



Most likely lulz


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> The Kyuubi was put for some reason in Naruto if Yondaime wanted to get rid of it he could just seal it withing himself then die like Sarutobi did.Maybe he knew about future Akatsuki plans and that they search all Bijuu so Naruto will need all power he can get to deal with Nagato's final weapon.Or Minato just did it for teh LuLz


Minato did it to help Naruto stop Madara. It was more or less said by Jiraiya.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Next week we'll find out that Sasuke allowed the 8 tails to stab him for the purpose of analyzing the 8 tails' fighting style. Sasufans will rejoice and use it as evidence in future debates.



Sasuke seems to be fighting a lot....stupider, than usual. He doesn't seem to be thinking things through very much like he did in his last few fights. Oh well, if thats what it takes to see an MS technique with its explanation I guess I can deal with it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Anko-san said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Did Sasuke just bite Karin? And she liked it?
> 
> ...


yeap, lets say that sasuke underestimated him



he jumped without even activate the sharingan, and even after suigetsu tell him to take care, he did not do much, probably he never thought that the hachibi would be able to defend his sword with chidori 



i cant understand why he underestimated, but well, sasuke can commint errors too


that was one strategy error mixed with underestimation, because he did not consider the possibility of the 8 tails be able to do that with his swords too


and he paid for that



i am glad because perhaps it will make him learn something and that allowed taka to show their skills and juugo to recover his honor :3


now we will probably have one epic fight xD, i cant wait to see the 8 tails next move :B!


soon he will use his bijuu and sasuke will finally use his ms m.m


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Are you sure i could sworn Lee was bragging that he could beat it?



 Lee brags

He owns Naruto

Then proceeds to own sasuke




sasuke gets happy because he activates his sharingan, then he gets owned again.


----------



## Franckie (Aug 6, 2008)

Right now the 8 tails has clearly shown his superiority without having to resort to some haxx bijuu power. He fought using taijutsu, kenjutsu (sword techniques), and chakra infused sword: all of the above are skills that any shinobi can develop through training.

Sasuke on the other hand activated his 3 tomoe sharingan, meaning he can already see the movements of the 8 tails in advance due to sharingan foresight ; despite that he's still getting hit and had to be saved.
Eight tails is dealing with several fighters at the same time, meaning more strategy and more skills involved.

Looks like flowergan haxx will have to come to the rescue.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 6, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Minato did it to help Naruto stop Madara. It was more or less said by Jiraiya.



But if the Kyuubi is sealed away forever then Madara's plans are ruined  Remember the sharingans true power is conected to Kyuubi i dont think Minato is such a dumbass to experiment with his son lol


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> Lee brags
> 
> He owns Naruto
> 
> ...



Funny thing is he gets happy because of that too. He probably knew that he just stole Lees shit. 



Franckie said:


> Right now the 8 tails has clearly shown his superiority without having to resort to some haxx bijuu power. He fought using taijutsu, kenjutsu (sword techniques), and chakra infused sword: all of the above are skills that any shinobi can develop through training.
> 
> Sasuke on the other hand activated his 3 tomoe sharingan, *meaning he can already see the movements of the 8 tails in advance due to sharingan foresight* ; despite that he's still getting hit and had to be saved.
> Eight tails is dealing with several fighters at the same time, meaning more strategy and more skills involved.
> ...



Wouldn't matter. With his weird sword style even knowing how his body would move probably wouldn't do much. Hes pretty much a complete counter to Sasukes normal methods of fighting.


----------



## SHINANIGANS (Aug 6, 2008)

"EAT ME SASUKE! EAT ME!"


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

hey, does the cloak rule work for Sasuke too now that he's in Akatsuki?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Funny thing is he gets happy because of that too. He probably knew that he just stole Lees shit.


:rofl



its funny how that ended up saving his life later xD


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 6, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> But if the Kyuubi is sealed away forever then Madara's plans are ruined  Remember the sharingans true power is conected to Kyuubi i dont think Minato is such a dumbass to experiment with his son lol


Look,if we want to discuss about what makes sense, we can clearly erase more than a half of the manga, in particular most of part 2. But Jiraiya said that knowing the 4th, he knew he didn't put the Kyuubi in Naruto for no reasons. He thought it might have been to stop Madara. That was just before going to die, so it's difficult that what Jiraiya said then is wrong.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Funny thing is he gets happy because of that too. He probably knew that he just stole Lees shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't matter. With his weird sword style even knowing how his body would move probably wouldn't do much. Hes pretty much a complete counter to Sasukes normal methods of fighting.


yes, he is a complete counter to sasuke



the one thing that we need now is him being immune to genjutsu



but i think that kishi is holding genjutsu too much, perhaps that will be the point that will actually make the 8 tails rely to the bijuu


----------



## the box (Aug 6, 2008)

i feel sorry for people who bet on saskue they gonna get banned


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if it's just Karin's arm that is covered by bite marks or her whole body  

It would make sense now why she uses long sleeves and boots.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

Anko-san said:


> So he was stabbed for real after all... so much for Kishi being totally predictable.
> 
> although it seems kinda out of character for Sasuke to fall so fast... I won't complain, since I'm glad Taka is finally showing their stuff.



Er... he's got like seven holes in his body. If Kishi was more realistic, Sasuke would be dead by now and I'll be partying to celebrate it.

But I smell hax in the air. The Hachibi will get owned by an MS technique next chapter. Too bad. Just as the story gets interesting.


----------



## Anko-san (Aug 6, 2008)

Juugo has smashy smashy powers now. 

Edit:



moonwalkerwiz said:


> Er... he's got like seven holes in his body. If Kishi was more realistic, Sasuke would be dead by now and I'll be partying to celebrate it.


I wasn't talking about that, but about the fact that he got stabbed in the first place, even with sharingan-predicting skills. He was overconfident and arrogant, but he'll probably be more careful from now on.


----------



## Shinkirou (Aug 6, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yes, he is a complete counter to sasuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't doubt it if he really were blind and immune to sharingan genjutsu.


----------



## Franckie (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinkirou said:


> Wouldn't matter. With his weird sword style even knowing how his body would move probably wouldn't do much. Hes pretty much a complete counter to Sasukes normal methods of fighting.




*Spoiler*: _Of course it matters, seeing movements in advance helps a lot more than not seeing shit_ 








The 8 tails is skilled enough so that even Sasuke seeing his movements in advance with 3 tomoe can't enable him to avoid his attacks.


----------



## N120 (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> I wonder if it's just Karin's arm that is covered by bite marks or her whole body
> 
> It would make sense now why she uses long sleeves and boots.



he got bit too many times in the wrong place. so now hes a she.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Are you sure i could sworn Lee was bragging that he could beat it?



talkin about sasuke copying the 7 sword style just like how he copied lee style


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Franckie said:


> *Spoiler*: _Of course it matters, seeing movements in advance helps a lot more than not seeing shit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hes also doing 7 attacks at once, not one fist. Sasuke sees, but is most likely not able to react to the images that he sees


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2008)

how is having a weird unpredictable fighting style a complete counter to sasuke?

its not harder to read ones movements with sharingan but actually easier; he is a complete counter to everyone or no one; taijutsu isnt suppose to be sasukes weakness...

same with the chakra sword... its the same thing sasuke has... he isnt suppose to lose against it unless he is not good enough;


----------



## raibbhani (Aug 6, 2008)

Poor Zabuza Sword. Even with massive win, it just couldn't do miracles when wielded by such douche.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> talkin about sasuke copying the 7 sword style just like how he copied lee style



I don't see Sasuke Copying it All those swords mean that while using that Kenjutsu style you're totally deicated to Swords 

Sasuke as he is now fighting 1 handed with a free hand to pull out a Ninjutsu if the  he is in need of it is much more balanced for a Shinobi fight


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

lol at the people who claimed this fight would be boring XD


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> lol at the people who claimed this fight would be boring XD



can't blame them for not knowing that Sasuke would get pwned so badly


----------



## mayumi (Aug 6, 2008)

team filler is no more team filler. they just saved a main character :amazed
sasuke had to bite karin to survive(oro would be proud)  
she certainly enjoyed that


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> hes also doing 7 attacks at once, not one fist. Sasuke sees, but is most likely not able to react to the images that he sees



Really When you think about only 2 people could engage 8T in close combat while he has those swords, Not because their better at Close combat just because they would be able to recover when they would get hit 

I can't think of anyway of Defeating this Guy in hand to Hand fighting


----------



## Sine (Aug 6, 2008)

What will Sasuke offer Karin's mouth in return. In her time of need. 
Hopefully Karin's fanbase increases. And Taka's reputation is abit restored.


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> lol at the people who claimed this fight would be boring XD



Sasuke got hit?!  Don't worry I am sure that Kirin can totally heal his wounds and Sasuke will use the old stand by.    Your right though that it has been more interesting than what most people thought it would be.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2008)

the box said:


> i feel sorry for people who bet on saskue they gonna get banned


say that when the fight is over


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 6, 2008)

lol karin has aids


----------



## Odlam (Aug 6, 2008)

The 8-tails is an extremely powerful character - he isn't even going all out yet, and even though he and Sasuke only exchanged relatively low level attacks, it's obvious who the victor was.

Juugo and Suigetsu are both probably very formidable elite jounnins, and he ate them alive individually like they were nothing. Sasuke confronted him and was chewn up in almost equal time once the Hachibi broke his 7 swords out - and defeating Sasuke in close ranged combat should be nearly impossible but he got eaten up all the same.

Hachibi is definately impressing me in terms of skill and physical power. This is probably very much going to turn into a heaven versus earth battle, with Hachibi's physical power being pitted against Sasuke's mental abilities with the upgraded Sharingan.

REMEMBER - this guy, the Hachibi, is going to be used by Sasuke in his attack on Konoha. And by used, I'm pretty sure he means that this guy is going to be the main offense against the village in his released state. If he's going to buy Taka any time at all, that means in a physical confrontation this guy has to be a god on earth.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> can't blame them for not knowing that Sasuke would get pwned so badly



I think is the fact they are just THAT good XD

Sasuke vs Itachi was the only exception. But I remember most people  were excited about Sasuke vs Deidara when it happened.... some people disagree at the ending... plot no jutsu... blablabla... but that fight was one of the best of the series. 

I think the best part of this fight is the fact for first time in part 2 there is real teamwork. All the other battles were about the main character getting all the glory and his  partners on the sidelines. 

I hope Juugo, Suigetsu and Karin take more part of this battle than just Sasuke ending it with a MS jutsu. (I won't complain if does that at the end of the battle.... but I want to see first how Hachibi will handle the rest of chidori variants.... specially Kirin)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

any one find the art weird at the page that Sasuke bites Karin, specialty sasuke nose in the first panel.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow,I lived to the see the day that Karin did something that could be considered...useful. >_>
._. Well,where is the fun in that?!
-cries inside-


----------



## GAR Kamina (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Indeed, he didn't even protected himself properly just went in without thinking. With methods like that he deserve to be owned. He has no excuses here; none what so ever. *Hopefully it will teach him a fucking lesson*.



LOL, he fucking rushed at him the second time


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> LOL, he fucking rushed at him the second time



The futile determination on his face against something so full of win...

I'm savoring this.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Odlam said:


> REMEMBER - this guy, the Hachibi, is going to be used by Sasuke in his attack on Konoha. And by used, I'm pretty sure he means that this guy is going to be the main offense against the village in his released state. If he's going to buy Taka any time at all, that means in a physical confrontation this guy has to be a god on earth.



I'm not sure about Madara keeping his promise to let Sasuke have a bijuu. It's too risky and doesn't give him any benefit.  And if he doesn't want Pain finish his weapon he would killed Sanbi or Naruto when he had the chance.


----------



## Just Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> LOL, he fucking rushed at him the second time



Not exactly.  Sasuke is rushing away from him using the Art of Run.


----------



## Narutozo (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin creeped me out this chapter,,,,way to go Kishi!


----------



## Odlam (Aug 6, 2008)

> Not exactly. Sasuke is rushing away from him using the Art of Run.



lolz

I do love Sasuke, but it's good to see a Jinchuuriki who is not a jobber for once. Or even if he is a jobber still basically, it's at least good that he's going to kick a little ass first instead of just being run over.

Kishi has mistreated Jinchuuriki's horribly since part 2 started. IMO - Akatsuki and the Jinchuuriki should have had some give and take. As the Bijuu's were captured, we should have had occassional Akatsuki member deaths to the Jinchuuriki just to reinforce how dangerous both groups were. Instead we got Akatsuki being consistently smashed by chuunins, and Jinchuuriki looking like fodder.

The Jins were just treated like the potential nuclear weapons of the shinobi world in part 1, and they didn't get anywhere near that same merit in part 2.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Really When you think about only 2 people could engage 8T in close combat while he has those swords, Not because their better at Close combat just because they would be able to recover when they would get hit
> 
> I can't think of anyway of Defeating this Guy in hand to Hand fighting



i think orochimaru would do it very easily with his kusanagi, snakes and oral rebirth...


----------



## Franckie (Aug 6, 2008)

mayumi said:


> team filler is no more team filler. they just saved a main character :amazed
> sasuke had to bite karin to survive(oro would be proud)
> she certainly enjoyed that



Speaking of filler, reminds me of how pointless Sasuke's hype has been in part 2.


*Spoiler*: _I can beat thousands of shinobi who have weapons - without getting a single scratch _ 









*Spoiler*: _But I can't do it when the opponent is not some fodder joe shinobi_ 








lol Uchiha



Chibibaki said:


> I hate to break it to you but the 8 tails is most likely not just using his own power. Like Naruto he is tapping it.



You could be right, but most jinchuuriki have a physical trait that appears when they're using bijuu powers (chakra color, transformations etc).


----------



## Chibibaki (Aug 6, 2008)

Franckie said:


> Right now the 8 tails has clearly shown his superiority without having to resort to some haxx bijuu power. He fought using taijutsu, kenjutsu (sword techniques), and chakra infused sword: all of the above are skills that any shinobi can develop through training.
> 
> Sasuke on the other hand activated his 3 tomoe sharingan, meaning he can already see the movements of the 8 tails in advance due to sharingan foresight ; despite that he's still getting hit and had to be saved.
> Eight tails is dealing with several fighters at the same time, meaning more strategy and more skills involved.
> ...



I hate to break it to you but the 8 tails is most likely not just using his own power. Like Naruto he is tapping it.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> LOL, he fucking rushed at him the second time



well i think that is because karin revealed the eight tails position behind the rocks while the eight tails thinks he is hidden sasuke might put a chidori through the rock


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> LOL, he fucking rushed at him the second time



Million dollar question.

Does Sasuke have his sharingan hax on?


----------



## Odlam (Aug 6, 2008)

> i think orochimaru would do it very easily with his kusanagi, snakes and oral rebirth...



Not even oral rebirth, but the way he reattaches limbs and torsos when cut apart. Orochimaru would be one of the few people I think could fight in close with his Kusanagi and his ability to damage soak.

If he could stand up to KN4 at point blank range, I think he could stand up to this guy too.


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Aug 6, 2008)

So is sasuke really runnin away cause of it is I think it's the perfect way to show that he's not all god like.......it's a lil sad to see him fail thou


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2008)

I cant believe how strong the hachibi turned out to be....

beating sasuke, suigetsu and juugo like that... even if Sasuke is just elite-jounin and juugo / sui jounin level, this guy should be a kage... and I think sasuke and taka should be stronger than that, sasuke should be stronger than someone like kakashi and kisame would have eat suigetsu alive if he would be simple jounin level...

so this guy is amazing... unless kishi screw it up he will go down like a kage;


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 6, 2008)

Seeing Sasuke lying there in a pool of his own blood was different.

Refreshing.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 6, 2008)

You know this made me realize... what an awesome thing it could've been if only Kishi decided to show all the "non-fodderish Jinchuriki" (is that an oxymoron?) fights.

Too bad he decided to pwn them all off-screen.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> No. He didn't even use his shunshin, strategy, genjutsu, ninjutsu,  summons. He used nothing.
> *He just ran towards hachibi like an idiot>__>*.



Thats sasuke for you 

He was close to getting absorbed by oro only to be saved by his sharingan, and was close to getting killed by deidara only to be saved by manda hax and you know what would've happened if itachi was evil and realy want his eyes.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

Genma Leaf Underlord said:


> So is sasuke really runnin away cause of it is I think it's the perfect way to show that he's not all god like.......it's a lil sad to see him fail thou



What do you mean lil sad? It's one of the greatest things to happen to the story recently. It puts questions in the story, possibilities, and reduces its predictability. I myself was proven wrong when I assumed it was a genjutsu and this chapter will be an MS-spamming chapter.

Sasuke getting owned is good for the story.

And good for me.


----------



## fr3dle (Aug 6, 2008)

so judging by the second or third pic, suigetsu's is an awefull swords man. he has had his sword cut into massivly!


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

fredwin said:


> so judging by the second or third pic, suigetsu's is an awefull swords man. he has had his sword cut into massivly!



hes not, he managed to block the hit, the sword got cut because he cant channel his chakra to his sword, which has nothing to do with swordsmanship


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Aug 6, 2008)

Kellögem said:


> I cant believe how strong the hachibi turned out to be....
> 
> beating sasuke, suigetsu and juugo like that... even if Sasuke is just elite-jounin and juugo / sui jounin level, this guy should be a kage... and I think sasuke and taka should be stronger than that, sasuke should be stronger than someone like kakashi and kisame would have eat suigetsu alive if he would be simple jounin level...
> 
> so this guy is amazing... unless kishi screw it up he will go down like a kage;



The difference between the strong and the truly elite... If Sasuke is having trouble with this guy than I'm not too sure whats going to happen when Naruto faces off with Pein.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Aug 6, 2008)

_fafa_ said:


> well i think that is because karin revealed the eight tails position behind the rocks while the eight tails thinks he is hidden sasuke might put a chidori through the rock



He could use his chidori(even tho it didn't work) or katon from a distant or he could formulate a plan with taka first.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke biting Karin reminded me of " Interview with the  vampire" I was trying to remember the film's name all day


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

_fafa_ said:


> i think orochimaru would do it very easily with his kusanagi, snakes and oral rebirth...





Odlam said:


> Not even oral rebirth, but the way he reattaches limbs and torsos when cut apart. Orochimaru would be one of the few people I think could fight in close with his Kusanagi and his ability to damage soak.
> 
> If he could stand up to KN4 at point blank range, I think he could stand up to this guy too.




Oro could survive for a time but could he beat Hacibi in close combat


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> He could use his chidori(even tho it didn't work) or katon from a distant or he could formulate a plan with taka first.



well yeah he could, but he decided for the surprise attack, while buying the rest of the team a little time to set up a plan, remember that the 8 tails may not be aware that sasuke just got insta healed but yes what u said could be possible too, we can only speculate.



-Maya- said:


> Oro could survive for a time but could he beat Hacibi in close combat



why is that? the only way i can see hachibi gaining the advantage is if the hachibis chakra infused swords can stun like sasukes, and even then i doubt it would pose a threat


----------



## p33man (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn it. I just realized that 8-tails is kinda......fat-ish.....well atleast around the waist....could just be that spoiler picture's angle or something. Althought he  does seem to have one of those of types of bodies where your rib-cage is big compared to the rest of your body. It may not necessarily mean that person is fat though. 

I think he will get his attire burned off and ruined DBZ style or something, and expose his six packs, which would re-affirm his bad ass-edness.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

could this(bite healing) have something to do with wath Karin did to Sasuke ?


----------



## Odlam (Aug 6, 2008)

> Oro could survive for a time but could he beat Hacibi in close combat



Whose to say - I'm just saying he's one of the few characters I can see standing his ground and going the distance with him in close combat.

Oro's Kusanagi is definately a much better sword than the one Sasuke has, and his damage soak capabilities are pretty godly in physical terms.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Odlam said:


> Whose to say - I'm just saying he's one of the few characters I can see standing his ground and going the distance with him in close combat.



well, what we've seen from the hachibi-slashing and stabbing- wouldn't do much against Oro. But I think it's unwise to think that's all he has to offer.


----------



## Odlam (Aug 6, 2008)

> well, what we've seen from the hachibi-slashing and stabbing- wouldn't do much against Oro. But I think it's unwise to think that's all he has to offer.



not what I'm saying! And regen isn't all Oro has to offer either - you're jumping way ahead  We were just discussing a basic taijutsu fight.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

Narutozo said:


> Karin creeped me out this chapter,,,,way to go Kishi!



As usual xD. It would be very interesting if she got that ability from Orochimaru. I wonder if she can do anything else.





GAR Kamina said:


> LOL, he fucking rushed at him the second time



He must have some sort of plan. After seeing Deidara's fight, I realized that Sasuke is always thinking of strategies necessary to defeat his opponent. He did the same thing with Itachi, strongly believing that he had the techniques and strength capable of countering Itachi's jutsus.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 6, 2008)

p33man said:


> Damn it. I just realized that 8-tails is kinda......fat-ish.....well atleast around the waist....could just be that spoiler picture's angle or something. Althought he  does seem to have one of those of types of bodies where your rib-cage is big compared to the rest of your body. It may not necessarily mean that person is fat though.
> 
> I think he will get his attire burned off and ruined DBZ style or something, and expose his six packs, which would re-affirm his bad ass-edness.


Think of a football player, not soccer, when thinking of Hachi. That's what I do.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 6, 2008)

_fafa_ said:


> why is that? the only way i can see hachibi gaining the advantage is if the hachibis chakra infused swords can stun like sasukes, and even then i doubt it would pose a threat



Well lets just look at him he can tank hits from S-rank shinobi he brushes off a direct hit with Chidori 

7 swords Tearing Oro apart Oro wouldn't last long even with his replacement he will soon loss the Chakra to keep on performing it and Unlike KN4 hachibi is in full control and mindframe he won't lose focus and will keep on coming


Hacibi is a True juggernaut


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 6, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> What do you mean lil sad? It's one of the greatest things to happen to the story recently. It puts questions in the story, possibilities, and reduces its predictability. I myself was proven wrong when I assumed it was a genjutsu and this chapter will be an MS-spamming chapter.
> 
> Sasuke getting owned is good for the story.
> 
> And good for me.



exactly how i feel, i too was one who thought that sasuke had already put hacchibi in a genjutsu and would just bring out his haxx MS for show this chapter and finish of the 8-tails. Well wasnt i surprised when i read the spoilers and saw that it wasn't genjutsu but real, this throws out the idea of sasuke being godly strong now, it shows that while he has gotten strong he is still not top tier and will need to rely on others to help him out.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Odlam said:


> not what I'm saying! And regen isn't all Oro has to offer either - you're jumping way ahead  We were just discussing a basic taijutsu fight.



and i doubt there is an (easy) way to fight orochimaru with taijutsu, hell remember his reaction when itachi pierced him with the sword of totsuka which was fucking large? if it didnt have that sealing ability it wouldnt even hurt him


----------



## piccun? (Aug 6, 2008)

Odlam said:


> not what I'm saying! And regen isn't all Oro has to offer either - you're jumping way ahead  We were just discussing a basic taijutsu fight.



I ws actually agreeing with you  - then I added  the part about Hachibi having other skills besides basic sword fight that could actually Oro, but it's got nothing to do with  your argument about a basic taijutsu fight 

but then again, while it's close to impossible to harm Oro with taijutsu, Hachibi could have some advanced taijutsu that could hurt Oro badly,who knows


----------



## Odlam (Aug 6, 2008)

> 7 swords Tearing Oro apart Oro wouldn't last long even with his replacement he will soon loss the Chakra to keep on performing it and Unlike KN4 hachibi is in full control and mindframe he won't lose focus and will keep on coming



KN4 would eat the Hachibi or Sasuke alive in close combat, don't even compare the two! There'd be no defense, and Sharingan can't predict the kind of attack that bisected Oro where the chakra split off. Besides, like people above said - even getting the giant sword of Totsuka rammed through his stomach, he laughed it off until he found out it was a spiritual sword.

Physical defense and regen is Orochimaru's bread and butter.

Also, the swords don't "tear Oro apart" - they poke you. Sasuke took six/seven of them and even with a normal body didn't die from it immediately. Orochimaru would probably giggle with his freakish body.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

oro wouldve been beasted by 8tails with what he shown.

he wouldnt have lasted in that barrage 8tails gave sasuke in which sasuke had to activate the sharingan.

oro wouldve been forced to keep using oral rebirth over and over again running out of chakra.

the only way 8tails would lose would be through trickery of paralyzing fumes of oro snakes.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Well lets just look at him he can tank hits from S-rank shinobi he brushes off a direct hit with Chidori
> 
> 7 swords Tearing Oro apart Oro wouldn't last long even with his replacement he will soon loss the Chakra to keep on performing it and Unlike KN4 hachibi is in full control and mindframe he won't lose focus and will keep on coming
> 
> ...



ur assuming oro would just stand there and get hit... hes got kusanagi for long and short range and the hachibi attacked him the way he did sasuke i dont think oro would be bothered


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

I predict cool sigs with this.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not sure Oro would be inmune to Hachibi. It seems his regeneratives abilities aren't limitless.... at last Oral Rebirth take a big amount of chakra and with an infused elemental blade the effects could be worse. 

Certainly Oro has advantage in a physical fight.... and his kusanagi is one of the few things I see damaging his tough skin (even Chidori seems to be useless against it).... if that's true this guy could be more resistant than Kimmi.

KN4 is a bad comparisson because he is practically invincible in physical terms. The only way to beat KN4 is with a time and space / sealing jutsu or let him burn himself until he dies.


----------



## Kellogem (Aug 6, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Well lets just look at him he can tank hits from S-rank shinobi he brushes off a direct hit with Chidori
> 
> 7 swords Tearing Oro apart Oro wouldn't last long even with his replacement he will soon loss the Chakra to keep on performing it and Unlike KN4 hachibi is in full control and mindframe he won't lose focus and will keep on coming
> 
> ...



Oro wouldnt need the replacement or even oral rebirth.... he wouldnt give a darn about the hachibis slashes and stabs; he laughted at the sword of totsuka...well, until he realized what it is and it can seal too;


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 6, 2008)

Some reason I'm getting the feeling that Orochimaru stole some of Karin's cells like he did the CS from Juugo.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> oro wouldve been beasted by 8tails with what he shown.



Nahh, Orochimaru is a tricky opponent so he'd probably defeat the Hachibi from what we've seen.



> he wouldnt have lasted in that barrage 8tails gave sasuke in which sasuke had to activate the sharingan.



Oral rebirth, Triple Rashomon or Futon: Great Breakthrough, take your pick.



> oro wouldve been forced to keep using oral rebirth over and over again running out of chakra.



He has more jutsu >_>



> the only way 8tails would lose would be through trickery of paralyzing fumes of oro snakes.



From what we have seen Orochimaru would win with most jutsu he has shown or just let himself be cut in White Snake mode.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 6, 2008)

karin's hand strangely looks like kabuto's hand after he put oro's cells in him. hmm, i wonder 
karin is actually working for kabuto and plans to poison sasuke or karin was kabuto's first experiment


----------



## TheRealDJ (Aug 6, 2008)

kratos211 said:


> just saw the spoilers.what the hell is wrong with kishi!the guy gives and takes back.cussing
> he gave naruto an hyperbolic time chamber(KB training) and now he takes it away because it's to dangerous.how does he expect us to believe in naruto if he keeps taking his advantage away?
> man i hate it every time when he does to naruto.way doesn't he give sakura or sasuke a disadvantage for ones?
> 
> ...



Here's my question, why cant naruto be doing the frog oil training and also have 500 clones be learning different techniques at the same time. It seems like he wastes his time when he could've already had 100 years training experience.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Are you all forgetting Kusanagi?



Lelouch71 said:


> Some reason I'm getting the feeling that Orochimaru stole some of Karin's cells like he did the CS from Juugo.



Yeah thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Kell?gem said:


> Oro wouldnt need the replacement or even oral rebirth.... he wouldnt give a darn about the hachibis slashes and stabs; he laughted at the sword of totsuka...well, until he realized what it is and it can seal too;



i agree, damn the guy just got cut in half with a smile on his face


----------



## Odlam (Aug 6, 2008)

I think people forget that Orochimaru does not need Oral Rebirth to repair injury.

When KN4 cut him in half, he simply reconnected his torso together with a bunch of snakes that came from inside of him.

Oral Rebirth is for regeneration of lost limbs or a destroyed body like where Sasuke's lower half was consumed in Amataseru, but for simply closing up wounds like the one he would have suffered from Totsuka or being bisected by KN4 or just stabbed or poked by the Hachibi's blades, it would not be needed.



> Originally Posted by Lelouch71
> Some reason I'm getting the feeling that Orochimaru stole some of Karin's cells like he did the CS from Juugo.



That would be very interesting and explain why Orochimaru had her so highly placed in his organization.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> oro wouldve been beasted by 8tails with what he shown.
> 
> he wouldnt have lasted in that barrage 8tails gave sasuke in which sasuke had to activate the sharingan.
> 
> ...



Your underestimating Orochimaru.


----------



## Arsenal0602 (Aug 6, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> Here's my question, why cant naruto be doing the frog oil training and also have 500 clones be learning different techniques at the same time. It seems like he wastes his time when he could've already had 100 years training experience.




I think that before the frogs will teach him he has to become one with nature.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> Here's my question, why cant naruto be doing the frog oil training and also have 500 clones be learning different techniques at the same time. It seems like he wastes his time when he could've already had 100 years training experience.



well that would put too much stress on his brain and get in the way of his sage training


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Odlam said:


> I think people forget that Orochimaru does not need Oral Rebirth to repair injury.
> 
> When KN4 cut him in half, he simply reconnected his torso together with a bunch of snakes that came from inside of him.
> 
> ...



Well.... we are not sure if "Oral Rebirth" and the other types or regeneration aren't just part of the same family. Kishimoto always put handicaps to things so broken....  I doubt Oro can keep reattaching  his body ad infinitum. But certainly it gives him advantage over Hachibi.

But we must consider Hachibi himself. According to the spoiler he tanked a Chidori.   I doubt even Kimmimaro bone fram could do that given it's as hard as steel and we have seen Chidori cut steel like butter. 

If he tanked a Chidori, stopped Zabuza's sword and practically laugh of Sasuke's kick... maybe he is as invulnerable as Oro physically.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Well.... we are not sure if "Oral Rebirth" and the other types or regeneration aren't just part of the same family. Kishimoto always put handicaps to things so broken....  I doubt Oro can keep reattaching  his body ad infinitum. But certainly it gives him advantage over Hachibi.
> 
> But we must consider Hachibi himself. According to the spoiler he tanked a Chidori.   I doubt even Kimmimaro bone fram could do that given it's as hard as steel and we have seen Chidori cut steel like butter.
> 
> If he tanked a Chidori, stopped Zabuza's sword and practically laugh of Sasuke's kick... maybe he is as invulnerable as Oro physically.



yeah its odd if he tanked a chidori, unless he has some defensive jutsu like chidori nagashi, then it would make sense.Also, we have to see the proper chapter before we can conclude he did


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> oro wouldve been beasted by 8tails with what he shown.
> 
> he wouldnt have lasted in that barrage 8tails gave sasuke in which sasuke had to activate the sharingan.
> 
> ...



remember that little thing he used to numb sasuke's body yeah that's what would happen if 8tails hacked and slashed at Oro dont underestimate the guy cause he's weak against Sharingan hax Oro was one of the strongest for the longest time and was only down graded for plot purpose


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Nahh, Orochimaru is a tricky opponent so he'd probably defeat the Hachibi from what we've seen.


uh huh


> Oral rebirth, Triple Rashomon or Futon: Great Breakthrough, take your pick.
> He has more jutsu >_>
> 
> From what we have seen Orochimaru would win with most jutsu he has shown or just let himself be cut in White Snake mode.


all ineffective to the situation 
oral rebirth? means he just got owned by a jutsu to use massive amount of chakra to repair himself

triple rashomon, how is that appicable to the situation? 8tails just gonna run into it like kiba at mach 10?

futon great breakthough...yea that C rank jutsu will take out someone like hachibi, i guess sasuke shouldve used katon goukakyuu no jutsu then. 

all his other jutsus would be ineffective. to what we seen unless 8tails danced in oros blood and got paraylzed




Klue516 said:


> Your underestimating Orochimaru.



nah not at all. i was specific to state, that what oro has shown. unless we get a flash back of some wicked shit i would revaluate.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> remember that little thing he used to numb sasuke's body yeah that's what would happen if 8tails hacked and slashed at Oro dont underestimate the guy cause he's weak against Sharingan hax Oro was one of the strongest for the longest time and was only down graded for plot purpose



that was my last sentence, of my quote u quoted.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> nah not at all. i was specific to stat, that what oro has shown. unless we get a flash back of some wicked shit i would revaluate.



I see, but i believe his reputation should come into consideration here. "What we have seen" can only go so far. Anyone could defeat Hanzou based off what we have seen...

DragonBall Z doesn't have this problem


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> uh huh
> nah not at all. i was specific to stat, that what oro has shown. unless we get a flash back of some wicked shit i would revaluate.



looool like reattaching his body after being cut in half isnt wicked enough...


----------



## John Connor (Aug 6, 2008)

I firmly believe that if it was Oro fighting the 8tails he would be doing a lot better than Sasuke


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

_fafa_ said:


> looool like reattaching his body after being cut in half isnt wicked enough...



uses chakra champ to reattach himself. how many times u think hes gonna do that?

u know he can die in combat right?


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

The thing is I don't see Oro taking down Team Taka as fast as Hachibi. Hell I don't see Oro taking down Team Taka at all (if you include Sasuke). 

Probably the next chapter we will see if Sasuke was really overconfident the last chapter and if his ninjutsu can overcome Hachibi.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> uses chakra champ to reattach himself. how many times u think hes gonna do that?
> 
> u know he can die in combat right?



and how many times would hachibi be able to cut him like KN4 did??i dont know if u noticed but he didnt cut sasuke in half.. the damage sasuke suffered from hachibi is nothing to oro..


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> The thing is I don't see Oro taking down Team Taka as fast as Hachibi. Hell I don't see Oro taking down Team Taka at all (if you include Sasuke).
> 
> Probably the next chapter we will see if Sasuke was really overconfident the last chapter and if his ninjutsu can overcome Hachibi.



i dont think he would do it too, mainly because he is known in the world of ninja for being a skilled fighter and wouldnt be underestimated like (i think) the hachibi was


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> The thing is I don't see Oro taking down Team Taka as fast as Hachibi. Hell I don't see Oro taking down Team Taka at all (if you include Sasuke).
> 
> Probably the next chapter we will see if Sasuke was really overconfident the last chapter and if his ninjutsu can overcome Hachibi.



Mind telling us how you see that playing out? This should be good...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

_fafa_ said:


> and how many times would hachibi be able to cut him like KN4 did??i dont know if u noticed but he didnt cut sasuke in half.. the damage sasuke suffered from hachibi is nothing to oro..



u see that blender tech he does? Death of a thousand cuts my friend


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 6, 2008)

Shit Sasuke is a vampire now what the hell looks like a fucking scene from Blade


----------



## DivineRiku (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay ive look at the pics time and time again.


Just how is biting Karins arm healing Sasuke.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> u see that blender tech he does? Death of a thousand cuts my friend



lol, whatever


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Shit Sasuke is a vampire now what the hell looks like a fucking scene from Blade



I thought the same,but Hachibi is the black guy here.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Mind telling us how you see that playing out? This should be good...



Taka vs Oro or Taka vs Hachibi?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> all ineffective to the situation
> oral rebirth? means he just got owned by a jutsu to use massive amount of chakra to repair himself



He could, if he gets into the situation which Sasuke needed help getting out he can always spit his blade out.



> triple rashomon, how is that appicable to the situation? 8tails just gonna run into it like kiba at mach 10?



Would keep him back for a little while.



> futon great breakthough...yea that C rank jutsu will take out someone like hachibi, i guess sasuke shouldve used katon goukakyuu no jutsu then.



Well the Hachibi seems to use Raiton



> all his other jutsus would be ineffective. to what we seen unless 8tails danced in oros blood and got paraylzed



If he was paralyzed he would use oral rebirth.

When as the Hachibi shown the ability to paralyze?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Okay ive look at the pics time and time again.
> 
> 
> Just how is biting Karins arm healing Sasuke.



Doesn't look like an explanation will be given in this chapter. This is what I've come up with: if Sasuke bit Karin and somehow recovered from his injuries, there must have been some sort of transfer of impulses. I'm assuming that these impulses came from that mysterious mark on Karin's hand, which looks somewhat alike the marks a shinobi receives when they use the Curse Seal.  It's interesting, I wonder if Karin was able to do this because of what she "did" to Sasuke.


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Would keep him back for a little while.



hell, i dont see why the fuck would oro need to keep him back, the 8 tails cant do much against his regeneration...


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

just looked at the spoilers......did karin just juice after one bite 

plus it was good that sasuke got hit, but insta heal >_> pretty gay, sounds like naruto is going to get a bit of time this week...........but where the fuck is pain??????? 

p.s. karin still sucks


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> When as the Hachibi shown the ability to paralyze?


huh i was talkin about dancing in *OROs* blood that can emit paralyzing fumes


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Okay ive look at the pics time and time again.
> 
> 
> Just how is biting Karins arm healing Sasuke.



humm maybe it is something like hidans jutsu but on instead of having the same injury she transfers it, but i cant explain that :S


----------



## Marsala (Aug 6, 2008)

Karin is a reverse vampire. Instead of gaining strength from drinking the blood of normal humans, she gives them strength by letting them drink her blood.

She may also have an incredible healing factor of her own, since the healing properties of her blood should affect herself, too.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 6, 2008)

It would be cool if Karin does not really help sasuke by being bitten but rather just picked an inopportune time to satisfy her fetish


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It would be cool if Karin does not really help sasuke by being bitten but rather just picked an inopportune time to satisfy her fetish



loool it would indeed


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

DivineRiku said:


> Okay ive look at the pics time and time again.
> 
> 
> Just how is biting Karins arm healing Sasuke.



Baby I got sick this morning
A sea was storming.. inside of me
Baby I think I'm capsizing
The waves are rising.. and rising
And when I get that feeling
I want... Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing is. good. for. me.
Makes me feel so fine!


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Aug 6, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It would be cool if Karin does not really help sasuke by being bitten but rather just picked an inopportune time to satisfy her fetish



Hahahaha. That would be epic. I can see it now. Sasuke takes a bite. 

Karin: Ohhhhhhhhh! Sasuke-kun!!! 

Sauce: WTF bitch that did nothing! 

Sasuke proceeds to bitch slap Karin. Lol, female characters in Kishi's mangas don't get to be good for anything. =.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Karin is a reverse vampire. Instead of gaining strength from drinking the blood of normal humans, she gives them strength by letting them drink her blood.
> 
> She may also have an incredible healing factor of her own, since the healing properties of her blood should affect herself, too.



Shouldn't she heal her bitemarks then?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder if Sasuke will Karin and acknowledge her more now that she actually saved his life.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> huh i was talkin about dancing in *OROs* blood that can emit paralyzing fumes



My bad, but however you don't have to be covered in Orochimaru's blood for it to take effect if your around the White Snake's blood and breath you will be effected..


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Shouldn't she heal her bitemarks then?



Maybe she can't heal herself but an heal others if they bite her, maybe if Orochimaru used her deoxyribonucleic acid for his regeneration he probably improved it like how he improved Juugo's cells via CS by making transformations controllable.


----------



## G-Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't wait for the 'tards to start screaming "OMG!!!  Kishi ripped off Bleach!  Karin is just like Szayel's fraccion!!!"

Seriously though, her ability is sort of similar to Szayel's fraccion!  'Eating' her heals you!  Bow Chika Bow Wow!  

Oh, and Hachibi is the man!  WTFpwning Sasuke and Team Hebi, and he hasn't even used his demon yet!

Hell, looking at the pics he's cutting through Zabuza's sword to try and get at Sasuke!!  Zabuza sword got beat!!  :amazed


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2008)

G-Man said:


> *Can't wait for the 'tards to start screaming "OMG!!!  Kishi ripped off Bleach!  Karin is just like Szayel's fraccion!!!"*
> 
> Seriously though, her ability is sort of similar to Szayel's fraccion!  'Eating' her heals you!  Bow Chika Bow Wow!
> 
> ...



Actually i was thinking more, Mayuri and Nemu....


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<


----------



## G-Man (Aug 6, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> Here's my question, why cant naruto be doing the frog oil training and also have 500 clones be learning different techniques at the same time. It seems like he wastes his time when he could've already had 100 years training experience.



Isn't the purpose of the training focus?

It'd be kind of hard to focus to an even greater extent than Jiraiya (who could not master the training 100%) if he's trying to maintain 500 clones without Yamato to regulate Kyuubi chakra!!


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<



i wouldnt put my hands on fire for it but i dont think she has menstruation flowing through her entire body xD


----------



## Phenom (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<


 

wow. @ you .


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<



Or her cum.


----------



## joeshabadoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Sasuke is really no better then Juugo or Suigetsu despite everyone going crazy about them losing off panel last week.  He was about to die until his team saved him.  It is about time they start using a little teamwork.

While Sasuke hasn't used MS, Juugo has never gone full curse seal, and Suigetsu has yet to make his arms all buff.


----------



## .44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Another woman who heals. Awesome. Must be that second X chromosome...


----------



## GAR Kamina (Aug 6, 2008)

I better see the pose coloured with  glasses instead of his shades when I wake up


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<



......



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Or her cum.



....


----------



## G-Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> I see, but i believe his reputation should come into consideration here. "What we have seen" can only go so far. Anyone could defeat Hanzou based off what we have seen...
> 
> DragonBall Z doesn't have this problem



To be fair, Hachibi is pwning Sasuke and co. here without even using his demon, which he can apparently fully release!

We have to see everything he cna do before we can judge whether or not Orochimaru could beat him.

Going by just what he's shown, Hachibi and Oro fight a practical stalemate with Oro maybe having a slight advanatage due to poison, but the guy is literally using only a fraction of his real strength and is still slapping Team Taka around like the whiney children they are!

I don't want to know what he can do if he goes demon mode (well, I do, but I doubt Oro would)!!


----------



## _fafa_ (Aug 6, 2008)

joeshabadoo said:


> Sasuke is really no better then Juugo or Suigetsu despite everyone going crazy about them losing off panel last week.  He was about to die until his team saved him.  It is about time they start using a little teamwork.
> 
> While Sasuke hasn't used MS, Juugo has never gone full curse seal, and Suigetsu has yet to make his arms all buff.



yeah i guess sasukes poor performance at least did some good to the rest of the teams reputation


----------



## G-Man (Aug 6, 2008)

.44 said:


> Another woman who heals. Awesome. Must be that second X chromosome...



Don't you know?  That's all women are good for in the Narutoverse!

Even Ino, who has clan techniques that could be hax if used right, is only good for healing nowadays! 

Women who try to fight will always get beat down by a named character (be they good or bad) unless required by plot to win, and even then they can only do so after sustaining serious injury and only if said named male is either handicapped or let them win!


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Or her cum.



see cum doesn't have the same effect as menstruation does.  it's not as funny or disgusting as a matter of fact 

goes kishi should have left sasuke wounded as fuck  that prick deserves it all, all the PAINNNNN!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

_fafa_ said:


> yeah i guess sasukes poor performance at least did some good to the rest of the teams reputation



I think he was far to overconfident to begin with. For one, Sasuke flat out attacked the Eight Tails instead of using some other means of a surprise attack (genjutsu/an attack from behind). His best chance of defeating the Eight Tails right now would be to have the team all gang up on him because obviously, none of them are capable of taking on the Eight Tails alone.


----------



## .44 (Aug 6, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Don't you know?  That's all women are good for in the Narutoverse!
> 
> Even Ino, who has clan techniques that could be hax if used right, is only good for healing nowadays!
> 
> Women who try to fight will always get beat down by a named character (be they good or bad) unless required by plot to win, and even then they can only do so after sustaining serious injury and only if said named male is either handicapped or let them win!



Ino can heal? I thought all she could do was be a cheerleader with Chouji watching Naruto pull some PnJ out of his Uzumaki anus. 

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Pastelduck (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<



  There is something just totally wrong about that, but funny!!!

I wonder if Karin has something to do with the Fuuma clan.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 6, 2008)

Is Hachibi physically indestructible?

I mean from the looks of it Juugo gets a free shot right at his head...but the guy is perfectly fine...


----------



## Narutozo (Aug 6, 2008)

Who is going to save team Hebi now? LOL Zetsu?....Kisame?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<



yuckers 
I hope Pain comes by and regulates this band of punks named Taka


----------



## .44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Narutozo said:


> Who is going to save team Hebi now? LOL Zetsu?....Kisame?



If it were Kisame, I'd mail Kishi my first born child with the message "all yours" written in Sharpie on it's chest. 

Too bad we're about to be let down.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<



Nasty. Take it easy with the oral sex "jokes", will ya?

It sucks to see nothing of Pain this chapter, but at least some Naruto.


----------



## the box (Aug 6, 2008)

Dark Uchiha said:


> oro wouldve been beasted by 8tails with what he shown.
> 
> he wouldnt have lasted in that barrage 8tails gave sasuke in which sasuke had to activate the sharingan.
> 
> ...




your post fails due to oro not only being a better swords man and having a better sword than saskue but also die to the fact that swords cant kill oro unless they are spirtual 

so WTF are you talking about

i do belive hichibi would own oro but not using swords and tiajutsu


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 6, 2008)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> yuckers
> I hope Pain comes by and regulates this band of punks named Taka



not gonna happen the likely ones are madara, kisame or zetsu.  pain and konan are on the road to konoha.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 6, 2008)

Kishi actually put sexual moaning in the manga?  He's finally made realistic teenagers


----------



## vagnard (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Kishi actually put sexual moaning in the manga?  He's finally made realistic teenagers



Sasuke should bite the neck instead the freaky arm.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 6, 2008)

o....m....g.

THANK U FOR NO GENJUTSU PLAY! TAKE THAT SASUKE U GOT OWNED! 

THANK U KISHI FOR MAKING THIS A TRUE TEAM EFFORT!


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 6, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Sasuke should bite the neck instead the freaky arm.



If this were Berserk he'd bite her tits.... probably sex her in the middle of a fight


----------



## .44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Kishi actually put sexual moaning in the manga?  He's finally made realistic teenagers



Konohamaru's "man on man" technique looked pretty realistic.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 6, 2008)

G-Man said:


> Can't wait for the 'tards to start screaming "OMG!!!  Kishi ripped off Bleach!  Karin is just like Szayel's fraccion!!!"
> 
> Seriously though, her ability is sort of similar to Szayel's fraccion!  'Eating' her heals you!  Bow Chika Bow Wow!



it's always a disrespect when people compare trash like Bleach to the transcendent Naruto series


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 6, 2008)

Be glad it's not Sakura that Sasuke bites... if she moaned sexually the pairing tards would crash the forum


----------



## .44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Be glad it's not Sakura that Sasuke bites... if she moaned sexually the pairing tards would crash the forum



Sakura: Oh, Sasuke, if you bite me, it'll heal you too.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 6, 2008)

This week's chapter proves that Juugo is on par with base Sasuke(Before Sasuke whips out his sharinganz & suppresses Juugo's CS). When he got JuugOwned, @least he was able to get up. The Sauce would have been dead if it wasn't for Karin.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

This chapter looks to be more interesting than last week.  This is pleasing.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm digging the team effort of Team Taka. They are really starting to interest me now.
I do wish we would see some of Pain. It's like he got lost on his way to Konoha.


----------



## .44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> This week's chapter proves that Juugo is on par with base Sasuke. When he got JuugOwned, @least he was able to get up. The Sauce would have been dead if it wasn't for Karin.



/I can't believe I'm defending Sasuke

Getting bitchslapped =/= Multiple stab wounds


----------



## Berserk (Aug 6, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Maybe she can't heal herself but an heal others if they bite her, maybe if Orochimaru used her *deoxyribonucleic acid* for his regeneration he probably improved it like how he improved Juugo's cells via CS by making transformations controllable.



Couldn't you have just said *DNA*?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 6, 2008)

Immortal Kage said:


> Couldn't you have just said *DNA*?



It seemed too simple


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> /I can't believe I'm defending Sasuke
> 
> Getting bitchslapped =/= Multiple stab wounds



Thts a gd thry. 

But it really doesn't. You don't die off being bitchslapped while multiple stab wounds are fatal.


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Thts a gd thry.
> 
> But it really doesn't. You don't die off being bitchslapped while multiple stab wounds are fatal.



...which is exactly why comparing Juugo's recovery with Sasuke's assisted recovery is a dirty, dirty move.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It seemed too simple



Well, it did make you sound like a scientist working on some cancer cure.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

The Sauce wouldnt have been wounded if he took this fight seriously... there has to be some danger to his body or there would be no drama. The genjutsu thing was used so much in the past that now people wonder why he doesnt use it... or Shunshin.... or MS... thats a problem. 

Usually only the epicly powerful villains get PIS'd...


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 7, 2008)

Immortal Kage said:


> Well, it did make you sound like a scientist working on some cancer cure.



on these boards one must define him/herself from that of those known as fanboys/girls who's iq is below that of a paramecium


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

More like PIA this time.... Plot-induced arrogance.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Immortal Kage said:


> Well, it did make you sound like a scientist working on some cancer cure.



I know lol


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> ...which is exactly why comparing Juugo's recovery with Sasuke's assisted recovery is a dirty, dirty move.



I admit, it was dirty. 

But really, they both fought the same opponent, so the Sauce getting pwned harder is canon proof that Juugo is @least up there in his ranks.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 7, 2008)

okay i was a little sicken about the whole sucking blood thing when i first read the spoiler but i think my mind has started to wrap around it now 

you guys are right, that's a lot of bite marks on her arm  i wonder what kind of experiments she had undergone under oro. i hope sasuke redeems himself next chapter or something, i see he rushes in again >_>


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> More like PIA this time.... Plot-induced arrogance.



Something like that... 

Still weird that he used MS to hypnotize fodder but wont even use any genjutsu on Hachibi


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> I admit, it was dirty.
> 
> But really, they both fought the same opponent, so the Sauce getting pwned harder is canon proof that Juugo is @least up there in his ranks.



Not really. But if you don't tell anybody, I'm not opposed to this interpretation.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> The Sauce wouldnt have been wounded if he took this fight seriously... there has to be some danger to his body or there would be no drama. The genjutsu thing was used so much in the past that now people wonder why he doesnt use it... or Shunshin.... or MS... thats a problem.
> 
> Usually only the epicly powerful villains get PIS'd...



Where did he not take the fight seriously?

Sounds like you are just grasping at straws now.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Where did he not take the fight seriously?
> 
> Sounds like you are just grasping at straws now.



He didnt cast any genjutsu... like he does in all his other fights 

He uses MS against fodder for info but wont use shunshin (d rank?) against Hachibi


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> He didnt cast any genjutsu... like he does in all his other fights



Maybe he has to see the Hachibi's eyes for him to use Genjutsu?



> He uses MS against fodder for info but wont use shunshin (d rank?) against Hachibi



He might, he used it on Madara.


----------



## vagnard (Aug 7, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> I admit, it was dirty.
> 
> But really, they both fought the same opponent, so the Sauce getting pwned harder is canon proof that Juugo is @least up there in his ranks.



Not really. Semi released Juugo was owned off screen by Hachibi using Zabuza's sword. 

Sasuke took off Zabuza's sword from Hachibi and forced him to use his 7 swords. 

Still.. pwnage is pwnage.... in any case the next chapter will be Sasuke's turn. 

Kishimoto's battles are like ping pong matches.


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Why can't Kisame come in and piss on everybody?


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> Not really. But if you don't tell anybody, I'm not opposed to this interpretation.



This quote has "Sig Turning I ?????" All over it. 

If I was allowed to tell people that is.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> Why can't Kisame come in and piss on everybody?



He is made of too much win for that


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He might, he used it on Madara.



Good point... he used it on Madara before even seeing how strong he was. He was pretty serious in that fight. 

This fight not so much. Him getting wounded like this is so unusual for Kishi. Examine it logically tho... it makes us fear for Sasuke. 

But look at how quick Karin rushes in... so unnatural and at such a weird stage of the fight. Sasuke will probly pwn the rest of the fight.... and we'll look back and see this unnatural break in the pwnage... and bam Karin shows up. Was this Kishi's plot way of making Sasuke respect/like Karin? SasuKarin???


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> This quote has "Sig Turning I ?????" All over it.
> 
> If I was allowed to tell people that is.


But you never will. 


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He is made of too much win for that



He could own them by accident, of course.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> He didnt cast any genjutsu... like he does in all his other fights
> 
> He uses MS against fodder for info but wont use shunshin (d rank?) against Hachibi



What fight has he ever stated with Genjutsu?  That's Itachi's thing.

Shunshin wouldn't make a huge difference, Sasuke knows this.  It doesn't make you attack any faster, just move faster.  It's also very chakra intensive, no reason to waste energy unless required.

What he *did* do, is use sword fighting skills, with Chidori variants, to start the fight.  Like he has done against every non-fodder opponent in part 2 so far.  Itachi, Deidara, Orochimaru, Team Yamato.

AS for MS jutsu on fodder, I am still under the assumption that its a regular Sharingan genjutsu.  If it was an MS jutsu, then it must have been his only means of getting the surefire truth out of the guy.

Also, you are assuming Hachibi's skills are purely Taijutsu, and he wont be able to match Sasuke's Ninjutsu or Genjutsu, which is pure speculation.  heck, he hasn't even used the tails in this fihgt yet, who knows what he could have up his own sleeves.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Good point... he used it on Madara before even seeing how strong he was. He was pretty serious in that fight.
> 
> This fight not so much. Him getting wounded like this is so unusual for Kishi. Examine it logically tho... it makes us fear for Sasuke.



Maybe its time he got injured because lets face it if he isn't injured he won't use his new Mangekyou Sharingan.



> But look at how quick Karin rushes in... so unnatural and at such a weird stage of the fight. Sasuke will probly pwn the rest of the fight.... and we'll look back and see this unnatural break in the pwnage... and bam Karin shows up. Was this Kishi's plot way of making Sasuke respect/like Karin? SasuKarin???



I guess it was to show Karin isn't just a tracker, Sasuke will win but won't pwn seeing as this 8th blade seems to be the strongest.



.44 said:


> He could own them by accident, of course.



He was probably nearby but ran away after seeing Karin's nasty arm:S



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> What fight has he ever stated with Genjutsu?  That's Itachi's thing.



Ask Deidara, Zetsu and even Itachi himself.



> AS for MS jutsu on fodder, I am still under the assumption that its a regular Sharingan genjutsu.  If it was an MS jutsu, then it must have been his only means of getting the surefire truth out of the guy.



Regular Genjutsu won't work for stuff like that ask Rin.


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Karin's bite wounds are hot.

...but Kisame has higher standards than that.


----------



## Chills Here (Aug 7, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Not really. Semi released Juugo was owned off screen by Hachibi using Zabuza's sword.
> 
> Sasuke took off Zabuza's sword from Hachibi and forced him to use his 7 swords.
> 
> ...



All I can go by is the pages Kishi shows. It wasn't stated whether or not Juugo tried to get the sword back, so I'm basing it off of what happened when they both tried to attack him, & not when Sasuke took the sword. 

I guess I could admit that Juugo probably would have been pwned just as hard by the swords though, but faster since he didn't have a sword of his own. Fair is fair.


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Ask Deidara, Zetsu and even Itachi himself.



He used Genjutsu well into Deidara's fight.  I'm asking at the start.

That was Itachi's Genjutsu.  You know, Itachi who alwaya starts his fights with Genjutsu.



> Regular Genjutsu won't work for stuff like that ask Rin.



Was that guy using the genjutsu a genjutsu specialist?  I honestly forget if he was stated as such.  If he is not, this is irrelivant.

Just becuase some fodder can't do something with genjutsu, doesn't mean Sasuke cannot.  I mean, thats like saying, since Kakuzu cannot use Kirin, then Sasuke cannot.  becuase they are both Raitons, and since Kakuzu cannot do somethign with a Raiton, noone else can.


----------



## achika54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I guess it was to show Karin isn't just a tracker, Sasuke will win but won't pwn seeing as this 8th blade seems to be the strongest.



Kishi showing a girl as not a useless cheerleader/fangirl is blowing my mind right now.  However, now Kishi is fueling the real-life fangirls and their shipping needs...Its going to be a great week in the fanclub forum


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> Karin's bite wounds are hot.
> 
> ...but Kisame has higher standards than that.



Yes, Karin isn't made of enough win for him



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> He used Genjutsu well into Deidara's fight.  I'm asking at the start.



Oh nvm then.



> That was Itachi's Genjutsu.  You know, Itachi who alwaya starts his fights with Genjutsu.



See above.



achika54 said:


> Kishi showing a girl as not a useless cheerleader/fangirl is blowing my mind right now.  However, now Kishi is fueling the real-life fangirls and their shipping needs...Its going to be a great week in the fanclub forum....



I dunno, chances are those other bites are from other men or women so that could be used against that pairing.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> What fight has he ever stated with Genjutsu?  That's Itachi's thing.
> 
> Shunsin wouldn't make a huge difference, Sasuke knows this.  It doesn't make you attack any faster, just move faster.  It's also very chakra intensive, no reason to waste energy unless required.
> 
> ...



Well no it has to be MS some way. I dont know if its a major ability like Amaterasu... but that was definitely MS. 

Go back and look at his part 2 fights... when he takes the offensive he uses one or both genjutsu shunshin or other major ability from the start. The first thing he does against Itachi is genjutsu. Against Dei he immediately uses shunshin. Against Oro he breaks out CS and chidori sword immediately. 

Against Hachibi he doesnt even activate Sharingan until into the fight.... something he hasnt done since he got Sharingan in P1. His first offensive did not include a single jutsu of any kind... just a kick. Dont get me wrong this fight would be very boring if it were just an MS showcase


----------



## TheRealDJ (Aug 7, 2008)

achika54 said:


> Kishi showing a girl as not a useless cheerleader/fangirl is blowing my mind right now.  However, now Kishi is fueling the real-life fangirls and their shipping needs...Its going to be a great week in the fanclub forum....



It does show that a woman can only be a medical nin though....


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 7, 2008)

R00t_Decision said:


> 2)Outcomes: Sasuke loses by a bad beating, barely wins with help from Madara (then come the passive aggressive insults), Sasuke wins but gets his ass handed to him first.* Thus mocking all the fanotards*.


Called it on page 31.


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

achika54 said:


> Kishi showing a girl as not a useless cheerleader/fangirl is blowing my mind right now.  However, now Kishi is fueling the real-life fangirls and their shipping needs...Its going to be a great week in the fanclub forum



Well, she's just being a healer like all the rest. 

Narutoverse female: Part-time cheerleader, part-time healer.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> Well, she's just being a healer like all the rest.
> 
> Narutoverse female: Part-time cheerleader, part-time healer.



Pretty much... my weak hopes of Karin busting out hidden offensive powers just got shot to hell


----------



## vagnard (Aug 7, 2008)

I still think Sasuke won't need MS to beat base Hachibi.  MS will be reserved as triumph card for bijuu mode.

I wonder how an octupus will move in the middle of a mountain.


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Pretty much... my weak hopes of Karin busting out hidden offensive powers just got shot to hell



The previous 400 chapters had already prepared me for the let-down. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

> Go back and look at his part 2 fights... when he takes the offensive he uses one or both genjutsu and shunshin. The first thing he does against Itachi is genjutsu. Against Dei he immediately uses shunshin. Against Oro he breaks out CS and chidori sword immediately.



He didn't use Genjutsu at the start of the Itachi fight.  It was Itachi's Genjutsu, which Sasuke was in.  Also, the *very* first thing he does is have a Taijutsu fight against Itachi's Kunai.  Then Itachi throws him, and he uses Chidori Current as his very first ninjutsu/genjutsu attack:

[DB]_Bleach_183_[XviD AC3]

after this, he comments on how Itachi is using the crow genjutsu again.

Also, I explained why he didn't use Shunshin already.  because it was Chakra intensive, and he has watched Hachibi fight Suigetus and Juugo, and knows alittle extra movmeent speed wont help him.  It doesn't increase your actual attack speed.





> Against Hachibi he doesnt even activate Sharingan until into the fight.... something he hasnt done since he got Sharingan in P1. His first offensive did not include a single jutsu of any kind... just a kick.



He was trying to get Zabuza's sword back at first.  which he successfully did.  why throw a completly useless jutsu in there?

If you are trying to say that SAsuke should go in MS jutsu's blasting, then there are 2 big issues with this.  1: Shonen logic.  2: Hachibi should be afforded the same benfit, 8 tails going, with all his shit going.  and it's impossible to know the outcome of that, since we don't know much about Hachibi's ability.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

You gotta remember, this is a fight to capture, not kill... which means Sasuke has a higher difficulty.

- His big-ticket, lethal Jutsu are off the table (Kirin, Chidori Morningstar, his own higher MS abilities, Amaterasu and Susanoo if he does indeed have them).

- Sasuke hasn't shown the ability to use non-Sharingan genjutsu, so he can't just cast it - he needs eye contact. He simply may not have gotten it. Especially since making eye contact with someone with funny eyes isn't an unlikely thing to know)

- He lost some of his more Macguyver abilities (CS2, Snake Summons), and his healing abilities (White Snake), meaning he has to play things more conservatively

- Unlike Deidara, Sasuke can't switch to lethal mode if he's backed into a corner. Hachibi _must_ be taken alive

Given this, seeing Sasuke gauging his opponent in a non-Chakra intensive way makes sense. He's in for a long fight against an opponent who, because he's not limited to capturing Sasuke, will probably outclass him. He needs to save.

It all makes sense if you think about it.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Also: Proof Shunshin wasn't used?


----------



## sworder (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> *Karin's bite wounds are hot.*
> 
> ...but Kisame has higher standards than that.



Glad to see people here that think the same


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 7, 2008)

Saf said:


> It all makes sense if you think about it.



It also means Sasuke's tactical and battle genious have been outmatched at a higher level.  *Child**s* mistake.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Conservative fighting is more sensical than coming in big. I mean, I thought that was obvious?


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 7, 2008)

R00t_Decision said:


> It also means Sasuke's tactical and battle genious have been outmatched at a higher level.  *Child**s* mistake.



it's a miscalculation.. nothing more nothing less on Sasuke's part

much like two heavyweight boxers using the 1st round as a "feeling round".. get the feel of the other fighter.. Sasuke was testing the waters whereas the Hachibi jus dropped a whole fridge on him :X

the bad part is that this miscalculation.. cost him his life, because he would be dead right now if Karin wasnt there


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

-snip-

nm bakc on topic


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

I wonder if we get Jiraiya flash backs during the Senjutsu training?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 7, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> it's a miscalculation.. nothing more nothing less on Sasuke's part
> 
> the bad part is that this miscalculation.. cost him his life, because he would be dead right now if Karin wasnt there


That's exactly what I mean. He miscalculated and it nearly cost him his life. It's something a young fighters always do. Let their big heads get the better of them. 

Who knows what the future issues hold.


----------



## lynxie (Aug 7, 2008)

Does this Karin bite count as medical jutsu?
Well I guess it is more a special ability, but it has the same result as medical jutsu...



lynxie said:


> Or maybe he did get stabbed, because he couldn't evade, but decide to evade weak spots.
> Maybe then Karin can heal him up and have had her purpose in the fight, she has to have medic abilities, like most woman in Naruto.



ha for once a close prediction.

But I dislike Sasuke x Karin, this feels so wrong. Such a hot scene should be with Sakura!
Die Karin Die! 
I mean Sasuke doesn't have to end up with Sakura, he may hate her, but no Sasuke x Karin pair!! Please not that pair... 

I guess this was not the first time he did this with her...


----------



## .44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder if we get Jiraiya flash backs during the Senjutsu training?



Hopefully. A badass like Jiraiya could use up a couple more panels.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

I wonder what Karin tastes like?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> Hopefully. A badass like Jiraiya could use up a couple more panels.



Yeah, I wonder if Jiraiya getting smacked will be much funnier then Naruto getting smacked?


----------



## Ibb (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I wonder what Karin tastes like?



Toothpaste, a gardening owl, my old socks, grass, and a tank. Why do you ask?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ibb said:


> Toothpaste, a gardening owl, my old socks, grass, and a tank. Why do you ask?



Just wondering...maybe she tastes like strawberries hence her hair color or maybe even cotton candy for the lulz or just like chicken?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy fuck! The Sauce actually got stabbed! :amazed


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't wait for all the joke threads about Sasuke biting/eating Karin. It has me laughing just by thinking about it lol.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Aug 7, 2008)

it'd be funny if next chapter, Karin is all like..
-notices Sasuke's wounds all healed up-
"Sasuke.. you can stop sucking and biting me now.."

LOL Sauce enjoying the taste of a womanz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2008)

Even when given a useful ability, Karin is made of fail. Seriously, a healing technique that requires someone to bite you? 

I mean, come on now...

What next? An offensive jutsu that can't be activated until she punches herself in the face?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even when given a useful ability, Karin is made of fail. Seriously, a healing technique that requires someone to bite you?
> 
> I mean, come on now...



Maybe she takes like chicken?



> What next? An offensive jutsu that can't be activated until she punches herself in the face?



Battered sausage?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 7, 2008)

Man Kishi just played us for chumps. I mean, how many people actually thought Sauske got stabbed. Half the forum was hoping for it, but how many really thought it would happen? Maybe 1 out 20.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

I somewhat thought it would actually happen... but I never said anything.

Oh well


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 7, 2008)

Judging from the looks of her arm, she's been bitten many a time before.


----------



## Ibb (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Just wondering...maybe she tastes like strawberries hence her hair color or maybe even cotton candy for the lulz or just like chicken?



hmm.

Right now I'm embarrassed , I should have seen this "bite me Sasuke, drink my blood," thing coming a mile away. Her hair is black in the black and white pages but it's red in the colored pages. A while ago I was trying to come up with an explaination for this and the only thing that I could think of was blood. We all know blood is red, but in black and white it's black. I thougt that Karin used blood as a shampoo or something.

Right now I'm thinking that she has some sort of Bloodline Limit, like Kimimaro only with blood instead of bones, which might be cool. I'll start a thread about it in the library as soon as the "no spoiler" thing goes away.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> Man Kishi just played us for chumps. I mean, how many people actually thought Sauske got stabbed. Half the forum was hoping for it, but how many really thought it would happen? Maybe 1 out 20.



I thought it would happen.



Godaime Kazekage said:


> Judging from the looks of her arm, she's been bitten many a time before.



Thats what she gets for tasting like chicken dipped in BBQ sauce


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ibb said:


> hmm.
> 
> Right now I'm embarrassed , I should have seen this "bite me Sasuke, drink my blood," thing coming a mile away. Her hair is black in the black and white pages but it's red in the colored pages. A while ago I was trying to come up with an explaination for this and the only thing that I could think of was blood. We all know blood is red, but in black and white it's black. I thougt that Karin used blood as a shampoo or something.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking that she has some sort of Bloodline Limit, like Kimimaro only with blood instead of bones, which might be cool. *I'll start a thread about it in the library as soon as the "no spoiler" thing goes away.*



Can't you also start a thread in the telegrams when the chapter comes out?


----------



## Ibb (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Can't you also start a thread in the telegrams when the chapter comes out?



Do they transfer over to the Library?

Yeah I guess I could...


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 7, 2008)

I can only imagine the fanart that will be featuring Sasuke utilizing Karin's unique abilities...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ibb said:


> Do they transfer over to the Library?
> 
> Yeah I guess I could...



They do on Monday.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 7, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> Man Kishi just played us for chumps. I mean, how many people actually thought Sauske got stabbed. Half the forum was hoping for it, but how many really thought it would happen? Maybe 1 out 20.



I thought it might happen. I _wanted_ it to happen, and believed that it was the only outcome of the last chapter that made sense. I just didn't have enough faith in Kishi...


----------



## Ibb (Aug 7, 2008)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I can only imagine the fanart that will be featuring Sasuke utilizing Karin's unique abilities...



DON'T IMAGINE IT! DAMN IT!! GOOGLE IT!!!!


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

I havn't been this excited about a chapter in a long time.

Still waiting for some more Pein action though.



Godaime Kazekage said:


> I can only imagine the fanart that will be featuring Sasuke utilizing Karin's unique abilities...


----------



## Ibb (Aug 7, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> They do on Monday.



Yeah, I thought that they deleted everything that people put in the telegrams. If I go throught the trouble of makeing a tread, I want to do it right with some research and stuff. It would be a shame if it was deleted.


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> Well, she's just being a healer like all the rest.
> 
> Narutoverse female: Part-time cheerleader, part-time healer.



lol

 seems like that 

 i'M HAPPY WE GOT SPOILERS THOUGH^^

Karin's bite wounds ? zaru

 I loled


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ibb said:


> Yeah, I thought that they deleted everything that people put in the telegrams. If I go throught the trouble of makeing a tread, I want to do it right with some research and stuff. It would be a shame if it was deleted.



They don't delete but rather just get moved.


----------



## the box (Aug 7, 2008)

saskue gonna get raped


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

.44 said:


> Well, she's just being a healer like all the rest.
> 
> Narutoverse female: Part-time cheerleader, part-time healer, *part-time tracker*.



Fixed


----------



## Berserk (Aug 7, 2008)

l0rdza0n said:


> it'd be funny if next chapter, Karin is all like..
> -notices Sasuke's wounds all healed up-
> "Sasuke.. you can stop sucking and biting me now.."
> 
> LOL Sauce enjoying the taste of a wo*man*z



You sure got that part right.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 7, 2008)

I wonder how long it'll take before there's porn of this.


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I wonder how long it'll take before there's porn of this.



Me doesn't wanna see that---


I hope this chapter will begood..
 doesn>'t look like it

what the hell with that "bite wounds"???


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

It's official... Sasuke has given the first and only orgasm in the whole Naruworld. Also the first of the Rookie 9 to taste a female. 

Bravo Sasuke


----------



## Fenix (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy crap, so Sasuke actually sustained injury and would've been killed if he were alone.....

Unbelievable....but I guess in the end he's fine and that's what we all thought anyway


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> It's official... Sasuke has given the first and only orgasm in the whole Naruworld. Also the first of the Rookie 9 to taste a female.
> 
> Bravo Sasuke



Yeah, he will live to tell the tale of the chicken tasting woman


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

I officially hate KARIN now..

 hahah


Sasuke will not die untill last 8 chapters or so.. if he will anyways


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> It's official... Sasuke has given the first and only orgasm in the whole Naruworld. Also the first of the Rookie 9 to taste a female.
> 
> Bravo Sasuke



No way, there's no way Shikamaru hasn't had his way with Temari. Their actions just screamed "we're in a relationship, but publicly we're in denial".

Also, Ino's probably slept with half the boys in the rookie nine by now.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> No way, there's no way Shikamaru hasn't had his way with Temari. Their actions just screamed "we're in a relationship, but publicly we're in denial".
> 
> *Also, Ino's probably slept with half the boys in the rookie nine by now*.



For all we know probably half of Konoha.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> It's official... Sasuke has given the first and only orgasm in the whole Naruworld. Also the first of the Rookie 9 to taste a female.
> 
> Bravo Sasuke


yup and all it took for Sasuke to touch a girl was life threatening wounds...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> Also, Ino's probably slept with half the boys in the rookie nine by now.



Now thats a low blow... but not totally unfair


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

looking at the pics again it does seems like he is invincible.not only jugoo punches him with all his strength,but at the same time sugeitsu breaks the hachibi sword and hit him with his sword.but nothing happnes to him not even a scratch. not the sword,not the punch,not the chidori,he may be well invincible to physical attacks.
sasuke only chance may be with genjutsu or MS nothing else.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> It's official... Sasuke has given the first and only orgasm in the whole Naruworld. *Also the first of the Rookie 9 to taste a female. *
> 
> Bravo Sasuke


Naruto's had 2 adult females taste him already and the guy wasn't dying when it happened. He was 13 when it happened too. The guy even got a boner when it happened (manga proof). He doesn't do the work, they do it for him. Along with that Naruto gives Hinata orgasms at the mere sight of him, she faints from exhaustion. 

I win

I win sir


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> looking at the pics again it does seems like he is invincible.not only jugoo punches him with all his strength,but at the same time sugeitsu breaks the hachibi sword and hit him with his sword.but nothing happnes to him not even a scratch. not the sword,not the punch,not the chidori,he may be well invincible to physical attacks.
> sasuke only chance may be with genjutsu or MS nothing else.



well..but thats freakin boring...though I'm a sasuke fan--

 But maybe it's just the normal" first the "enemy"-is-badass-strong-thing, before Sasuke strikes

who knows.................


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's had 2 adult females taste him already and the guy wasn't dying when it happened. He was 13 when it happened too. The guy even got a boner when it happened (manga proof). He doesn't do the work, they do it for him. Along with that Naruto gives Hinata orgasms at the mere sight of him, she faints from exhaustion.
> 
> I win
> 
> I win sir


"During the course of the training, I will learn Hiraishin"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 7, 2008)

And the Hachibi being invincible doesn't surprise me. The guy's built like a physical tank. What I'm surprised about is how strong he is in general. This is just ridiculous. It's like Taka is being made his bitch easily, he hasn't even gone all out yet. Hell, Sasuke was dying here. I think we've all been had. 

Like Odlam stated it's probably going to be an earth vs heaven sort of thing. Mental vs physical. Sasuke's MS will probably break the guy into two. Physical he seems a bit to  powerful but mentally even though he's tough he'll be weakened. That's how these things always go. He seems tough now but everyone knows Sasuke will destroy him with his MS. It's only a matter of time until it happens. I just wonder how it'll be set up.

Judging on the final page it seems as though Sasuke's rushing there alone again. Well there ya go Taka fans, the rest of your group has been turned into fodder once more to save Sasuke. Now they don't matter. No wonder Kishi made those comments. Back to 1-on-1. 

I can honestly say that I hate Karin more than usual because of this week's chapter. Way to go Kishi.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's had 2 adult females taste him already and the guy wasn't dying when it happened. He was 13 when it happened too. The guy even got a boner when it happened (manga proof). He doesn't do the work, they do it for him. Along with that Naruto gives Hinata orgasms at the mere sight of him, she faints from exhaustion.
> 
> I win
> 
> I win sir



lol you mean Tsunades granny kisses? 

No matter what you say tho... Sasuke is still the only man to give woman orgasm ever. He didnt even use his penis... epic


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> lol you mean Tsunades granny kisses?
> 
> No matter what you say tho... Sasuke is still the only man to give woman orgasm ever. He didnt even use his penis... epic


Eh. It's a million times easier to bring a woman to climax with your mouth.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 7, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto's had 2 adult females taste him already and the guy wasn't dying when it happened. He was 13 when it happened too. The guy even got a boner when it happened (manga proof). He doesn't do the work, they do it for him. Along with that Naruto gives Hinata orgasms at the mere sight of him, she faints from exhaustion.
> 
> I win
> 
> I win sir



Anko and? 

Also, I don't remember the boner, but then again I don't stare at guy's junk.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

Saf said:


> Eh. It's a million times easier to bring a woman to climax with your mouth.



Not on the arm... he didnt even cheat the easy way and go down on her

his new bloodline limit... orgasm suck no jutsu


----------



## Kite01 (Aug 7, 2008)

This will be a long arc. In my opinion , the audience is getting tired of these extended storylines. People will appreciate it more if the story didn't extend so much, the whole jinchuriki, akatsuki thing began along time ago, the hype eventually died down and the story somehow seem to have changed in directions and the hype that everyone had in the beginning when we didn't know who pein even was seem to have changed now reveaing new stuff such as this training for naruto and etc.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Not on the arm... he didnt even cheat the easy way and go down on her
> 
> his new bloodline limit... orgasm suck no jutsu


XD

True. And actually possible in real life... though the arm isn't really erogenous.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 7, 2008)

Saf said:


> XD
> 
> True. And actually possible in real life... though the arm isn't really erogenous.



Imagine what she'd do if he kissed her in the... er... correct area


----------



## Draffut (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Imagine what she'd do if he kissed her in the... er... correct area



He'd get a mouth full of herpes.  Though I do think it's pretty cool that Sasuke's finally getting some action from someone other then Naruto.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 7, 2008)

Since when did Naruto turn into a hentai?


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> [...]
> _
> Judging on the final page it seems as though Sasuke's rushing there alone again. Well there ya go Taka fans, the rest of your group has been turned into fodder once more to save Sasuke. Now they don't matter. No wonder Kishi made those comments. Back to 1-on-1. _
> 
> *I can honestly say that I hate Karin more than usual because of this week's chapter. Way to go Kishi.*


_yes..exactly what I've thought_

*hahha me too*



Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Imagine what she'd do if he kissed her in the... er... correct area



lol.. well depends on who's workin  on it^^


I hope Kishi makes this arc short^^


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 7, 2008)

I see somebody still here...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 7, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> Since when did Naruto turn into a hentai?



Since Kishi got a boner for Sasuke and decided the story was far less important than his boner.


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Since Kishi got a boner for Sasuke and decided the story was far less important than his boner.



I loled

well, Dudes..calm... Karin just let him bite her...lmao


----------



## emanresu (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahahaha! Pwned like mere fodder. So.. fodder nin! Y dont u release that so called EMS of yours. Doubt that will even work.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke: I did not have sexual relations with that woman.







We now know why Sasuke has been so nice to Karin and not Sakura, and what "happened" between those two during those two years


----------



## Hitokage (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> It's official... Sasuke has given the first and only orgasm in the whole Naruworld. Also the first of the Rookie 9 to taste a female.
> 
> Bravo Sasuke




have you seen shikamure and temari? it's obvious that he's tasted more than her arm


----------



## lynxie (Aug 7, 2008)

I really hate Karin...
That expression on her face, I want to destroy it. 
Damn... when Kishi finally decides to do something hot, he does it like this...
Argh!

I hope Sakura still is inlove with Sasuke and will fight this bitch.
This is it, I am going to support Sasuke x Sakura all the way!


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

Hitokage said:


> have you seen shikamure and temari? it's obvious that he's tasted more than her arm



Yes it's true Kishi was never a sasutard he was a Shikitard all along


----------



## Marsala (Aug 7, 2008)

lynxie said:


> I really hate Karin...
> That expression on her face, I want to destroy it.
> Damn... when Kishi finally decides to do something hot, he does it like this...
> Argh!
> ...



Sorry, Sakura doesn't have a chance against Karin now, even if she were interested. Naruto OTOH...


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

Marsala said:


> Sorry, Sakura doesn't have a chance against Karin now, even if she were interested. Naruto OTOH...



OTOH what does that mean?


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

*ok i posted closeup panels.
also one guy says about the chapter the opposite of the spoiler guy in regards of narutos KB training*.
サスケが止め刺されそうになるがみんなでサポート
ナルトの修業は影分身を使ってやる
最後に八尾がしかたない八本目だといいウイイイイイイイイイイイイイイイイイ
と叫び終わる


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> *ok i posted closeup panels.
> also one guy says about the chapter the opposite of the spoiler guy in regards of narutos KB training*.
> サスケが止め刺されそうになるがみんなでサポート
> ナルトの修業は影分身を使ってやる
> ...



So he's saying that there is no Naruto senjutsu training in this chapter


----------



## Tieria Erde (Aug 7, 2008)

WAT

Does not compute. 

That was absolutely disgusting and she moaned like a bitch in heat. WAT Kishimoto... you have strange fetishes. 

EW.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> *ok i posted closeup panels.
> also one guy says about the chapter the opposite of the spoiler guy in regards of narutos KB training*.
> サスケが止め刺されそうになるがみんなでサポート
> ナルトの修業は影分身を使ってやる
> ...



Maybe Naruto tries to use KB but is stopped by Pa Frog?


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

hmm so sasuke showes a new abbility with his raiton?using raiton in his own body?thats interesting.


----------



## Nihongaeri (Aug 7, 2008)

ChEckItoUtyO!​

Seriously, is Kishi gonna beat us over the head with this rapper thing every god damn single line until Eights dies?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm so sasuke showes a new abbility with his raiton?using raiton in his own body?thats interesting.



Didn't he use it to destroy Deidara's garuda bombs inside his body already?


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Didn't he use it to destroy Deidara's garuda bombs inside his body already?



no he used chidori on himself and hurted himself by much in the process.by his discription its seems to be somthing new.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> hmm so sasuke showes a new abbility with his raiton?using raiton in his own body?thats interesting.



What he used Chidori to try and stab Hacibi did he do something more?


----------



## Guanaco-san (Aug 7, 2008)

Most of the people here is forgetting the countless orgasms of Hinata .... they are so powerful that she faints everytime.


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Didn't he use it to destroy Deidara's garuda bombs inside his body already?



true he blocked that explosives within his body... 

 well..

 but I dont remember if it was chidori


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2008)

bearzerger said:


> we've got spoiler pics
> crow spoiler seems fake. no genjutsu no nothing Sasuke got pwned. 8tails complete domination!





Lezard_Valeth said:


> LMAO!!!!! Sasuke was truly WTFPWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUPREME HUMULIATION!
> 
> SASUKE OWNED IN 3 PANELS!!!!





bearzerger said:


> no matter how the fight goes now, no matter how much Sasuke's MS dominates the Hachibi from now on, it won't erase Sasuke almost getting himself killed. He just got owned by Kakuzu's target if I'm not mistaken. The Kakuzu who got himself killed by Naruto. I think I'm going to enjoy watching narutards laugh at sasuke and make retarded threads on Naruto>Kakuzu>Hachibi>Sasuke for the next two weeks.





-Maya- said:


> Stop it you're killing me lol



...Called it...



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Sui, Juugo and Karin all saved his life.
> 
> He was about to get chopped the fuck up until Sui came in to save his ass.





vagnard said:


> Very bizarre chapter but awesome. This is the way Itachi's fight should be done. I don't have a problem with Sasuke getting his ass kicked.... but the fight against Itachi was dissapointed because Kishimoto had to hype Itachi retroactively to save his reputation.
> 
> Hachibi is showing his pwnage directly.
> 
> ...



Many people will now compare this fight (somewhat-this one is better) to the Kakuzu-Naruto bout...


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> What he used Chidori to try and stab Hacibi did he do something more?



look at the new translation of the close up panles.the hachibi describes sasuke using somthing apparently new.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke getting healed by sucking on Karin.. 
You would Kishi.



-Maya- said:


> OTOH what does that mean?



Probably 'on the other hand'.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> no he used chidori on himself and hurted himself by much in the process.by his discription its seems to be somthing new.


Ah, alright. I hadn't looked at the spoiler thread yet.


Vermillionage said:


> true he blocked that explosives within his body...
> 
> well..
> 
> but I dont remember if it was chidori


Raiton > Doton so it was definitely chidori.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasgay was all bossy the last chapter now he had to get his ass saved by fail Suigetsu.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 7, 2008)

Penance said:


> Many people will now compare this fight (somewhat-this one is better) to the Kakuzu-Naruto bout...


yup

Sasuke will run out of chakra and get defeated but at the last second Naruto will show up after training and perform 100% FRS and beat the 8tails


----------



## Keigo (Aug 7, 2008)

would it really kill kishi to *not* make every female character either disproportionately weak or a sex symbol? or both? and to *not* have the only dark-skinned character in the whole series rap?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Miracle Sun said:


> Sasuke getting healed by sucking on Karin..
> You would Kishi.



Would you rather have Sasuke getting healed by KARIN sucking on HIM?
That's doujinshi material anyway


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Would you rather have Sasuke getting healed by KARIN sucking on HIM?
> That's doujinshi material anyway



 noo pleaase

me not wanna see that.. IT'S awful enough he sucks her^^

I hope he sucks all her chakra and she wrinkles  like a balloon^^


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh shit guys Karin's a vampire.

Oh shit.


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

also it seems that karin can heal people if they such her chakra.thats what the hacibi says.interesting.at least we know its not unlimited.


----------



## garlock (dupe) (Aug 7, 2008)

Kobra said:


> yup
> 
> Sasuke will run out of chakra and get defeated but at the last second Naruto will show up after training and perform 100% FRS and beat the 8tails


That fuck up any respect I had for Sasuke at that point in time. Sasuke being a rival and a genius would be shat on, and Kishi would have made the most popular character a joke.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Calling it here. Karin's fighting style is vampiric


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

The 8 tails says that Sasuke used Raiton in his body to alter the path of the attcks?This sounds similar to what Neji did with Kidoumaru's arrows.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 7, 2008)

Since the 8-tails made a pretty good analysis of the whole situation it would make sense, if he takes Karin out first in the second phase of this battle.


----------



## Marte1980 (Aug 7, 2008)

Saf said:


> Calling it here. Karin's fighting style is vampiric


It's the opposite! Vampires suck blood, they don't get sucked.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Since the 8-tails made a pretty good analysis of the whole situation it would make sense, if he takes Karin out first in the second phase of this battle.



Which shouldn't be that hard considering she's physically an easier target than Sasuke. Unless she has some kind of haxx "lulz u can't kill me" ability.


----------



## Vermillionage (Aug 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Since the 8-tails made a pretty good analysis of the whole situation it would make sense, if he takes Karin out first in the second phase of this battle.



True..can't wait for it--
 though sasuke probably is going to jump in and save her


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> The 8 tails says that Sasuke used Raiton in his body to alter the path of the attcks?This sounds similar to what Neji did with Kidoumaru's arrows.



yea,he is really justifying his name as god of lightning.


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 7, 2008)

チエケラッチヨ!
チエケラッチヨ!
ソワ--サワ--ワツザセナユオ!!!!

Actually, if my memory serves me, it should be:

ヒアウィゴーヨー!
ヒアウィゴーヨー!
ソワ--サワ--ワツザセナユオ!!!!

...but the Hachibi just brings the *worst* stereotypes out of me.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> yea,he is really justifying his name as god of lightning.



I wouldnt say god because he still got hit and almost died if it werent for Karin's healing chakra.I wonder if she can regenerate herself that fast


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 7, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> lol you mean Tsunades granny kisses?
> 
> No matter what you say tho... Sasuke is still the only man to give woman orgasm ever. He didnt even use his penis... epic
> 
> ...




, stop turning the telegram section into bathhouse section


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> I wouldnt say god because he still got hit and almost died if it werent for Karin's healing chakra.I wonder if she can regenerate herself that fast



That'd make her like Kabuto or Tsunade, and thus... durability-wise, quite hard to defeat, even if she's not a good attacker.

But why didn't it strike me until now, hebi/taka needed a healer like most other teams.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> It's the opposite! Vampires suck blood, they don't get sucked.


I'm surprised there are people who don't know their vampire lore.

Vampire's create other vampire's by having their target drink their blood. Drinking only a little vampire blood won't cause a change, and will sustain the drinker - but usually confers some power over the drinker to the vampire.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

On the last panel it looks like Sasuke is starting some counter attack.



Zaru said:


> That'd make her like Kabuto or Tsunade, and thus... durability-wise, quite hard to defeat, even if she's not a good attacker.
> 
> But why didn't it strike me until now, hebi/taka needed a healer like most other teams.



Karin vs Sakura,in an all out bitchfight over Saskay


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

That makes no sense How would Channelling raiton Chakra through his body keep him from dieing of stab wounds?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> That makes no sense How would Channelling raiton Chakra through his body keep him from dieing of stab wounds?



No the Hachibi said that Sasuke altered the path of the attacks and so they werent mortal,otherwise he would be dead in an instant just like Neji did with Kidoumaru,i gues Sasuke did something like Chidoi Nagashi.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> No the Hachibi said that Sasuke altered the path of the attacks and so they werent mortal,otherwise he would be dead in an instant just like Neji did with Kidoumaru,i gues Sasuke did something like Chidoi Nagashi.



How did he alter the path of solid steel?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> How did he alter the path of solid steel?



B4 they hit he change the course probably.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> How did he alter the path of solid steel?



in the same way naruto chakra changed chedori path in VoTE fight.


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> How did he alter the path of solid steel?



Probably the same way he controlled his own sword during the dei dei fight...


----------



## garlock (dupe) (Aug 7, 2008)

Well at least Sasuke didn't get fully pwned, he still prepares for the worst as always.


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

its not chidori nagashi since this is external raiton defence.
here we are talking about channeling raiton through your own body.its like an internal raiton defence.i guess he used enough chakra to alter the attacks way.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 7, 2008)

do u think oro made karin after seeing tsunadi jutsu?


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

hussamb said:


> in the same way naruto chakra changed chedori path in VoTE fight.



Naruto grabbed Sasuke hand and deflected it 

Sasuke did no such thing  Maybe Sasuke has been given the 3rd Kazekage power?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> its not chidori nagashi since this is external raiton defence.
> here we are talking about channeling raiton through your own body.its like an internal raiton defence.i guess he used enough chakra to alter the attacks way.



He said he chaneled Raiton through his body but the effect was still external by altering the paths of the attacks even if litle.



-Maya- said:


> Naruto grabbed Sasuke hand and deflected it
> 
> Sasuke did no such thing  Maybe Sasuke has been given the 3rd Kazekage power?



Magnetismus is created through an electrical field so its no wonder.


----------



## Aldric (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> its not chidori nagashi since this is external raiton defence.
> here we are talking about channeling raiton through your own body.its like an internal raiton defence.i guess he used enough chakra to alter the attacks way.



This is completely idiotic

Since when is lightning used to deflect stuff

Then again since the lightning > earth stuff I'm not expecting Kishimoto to make a speck of sense even with shonen logic


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> He said he chaneled Raiton through his body but the effect was still external by altering the paths of the attacks even if litle.



actaully we dont know if he altered their paths when they entered his body or before they hit his body.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 7, 2008)

ok I'll break it down

Sasuke couldnt get out of the way of the 8tails swords but with his Sharingan he knew the exact points on his body where the swords were going to hit. using raiton at each point caused the blades to change their angle as they entered Sasukes body


----------



## hussamb (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Naruto grabbed Sasuke hand and deflected it
> 
> Sasuke did no such thing  Maybe Sasuke has been given the 3rd Kazekage power?



no i just red chapter 226  and 228 again for this, naruto chakra stoped chedori, his left hand after that get sasuke`s


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

Aldric said:


> This is completely idiotic
> 
> Since when is lightning used to deflect stuff
> 
> Then again since the lightning > earth stuff I'm not expecting Kishimoto to make a speck of sense even with shonen logic


Umm... ever hear of electromagnetism?

Sasuke could coil a current around his vitals and metal would be deflected. Or somesuch.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> How did he alter the path of solid steel?



Haven't you learned by now that in this manga chakra can do anything the plot requires?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

vered said:


> actaully we dont know if he altered their paths when they entered his body or before they hit his body.



Think about it even changing the angle of the attack wont help much and electric current creates magnetic fields its posible that Sasuke created a sort of magnetic field around his body and changed the course of the attcks :/


----------



## calimike (Aug 7, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> It's the opposite! Vampires suck blood, they don't get sucked.



Chakra Blood


----------



## niyesuH (Aug 7, 2008)

Karin is such a whore


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

Can Magnestisum move Organs?

Look at Sasuke being stabbed the only way he could have survived that was if he could move his body organs


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 7, 2008)

Saf said:


> Umm... ever hear of electromagnetism?
> 
> Sasuke could coil a current around his vitals and metal would be deflected. Or somesuch.



thats if there were a wire around him, elec mag happens from a charge going through a coiled wire IIRC from my physics.  of course the laws of physics don't apply to manga though.

more coils=stronger magnetism, there is also "area" or something in play and some other variables.



niyesuH said:


> Karin is such a whore



imagine the amounts of STI's (STD's) that she would have.  she's such filth


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Can Magnestisum move Organs?
> 
> Look at Sasuke being stabbed the only way he could have survived that was if he could move his body organs



No he needed to deflect the attack course from vital spots because when the swords are alredy in his body he is dead,so no moving swords when they already inside.Simple logic Sasuke changed the course b4 they hit him.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Can Magnestisum move Organs?
> 
> Look at Sasuke being stabbed the only way he could have survived that was if he could move his body organs


as far as we know all Sasuke avoided was instant death


----------



## TheRealDJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Even if you could change a sword's entry by using a raiton in your body(which is bull), there were around half a dozen different swords in him. Maybe he could adjust one, but it would just move all the others in a similar direction. It'd be impossible to have them all precisely avoid any major organs. Once again Kishi PnJ's Sasuke's win...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> Even if you could change a sword's entry by using a raiton in your body(which is bull), there were around half a dozen different swords in him. Maybe he could adjust one, but it would just move all the others in a similar direction. It'd be impossible to have them all precisely avoid any major organs. Once again Kishi PnJ's Sasuke's win...



Its close to mind that he changed the direction b4 because it wouldnt make sense if he is already stabed in vital spots and he changes the direction


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> No he needed to deflect the attack course from vital spots because when the swords are alredy in his body he is dead,so no moving swords when they already inside.Simple logic Sasuke changed the course b4 they hit him.



Probably. To deflect a sword INSIDE the body would need to bend the angle horribly - impossible due to the 8tails holding some of them.


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 7, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> Even if you could change a sword's entry by using a raiton in your body(which is bull), there were around half a dozen different swords in him. Maybe he could adjust one, but it would just move all the others in a similar direction. It'd be impossible to have them all precisely avoid any major organs. Once again Kishi PnJ's Sasuke's win...



Sure, it's lame as shit... But let's just bathe in the fact that Sasuke couldnt compete with him, and had to be saved by his fodder taka.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> *Can Magnestisum move Organs?
> *
> Look at Sasuke being stabbed the only way he could have survived that was if he could move his body organs


Of course it can! Sasuke must have a lot of iron in his diet. 

Really though this is a load of PNJ, but at least Karin is useful. Am I the only one worried about the 8-tails completely pwning Sasuke? MS is becoming even more hax.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 7, 2008)

Even if he did avoid vital organs, it still pierced other organs. But he is painless(?) and just needed to use his head and mouth. Karin's chakra healed his wounds pretty fast, although it does require the other person to the bite. So to heal the internal organs like that, her healing power is greater than Sakura's. I think Sasuke needed a healer in case he lost the White Snake's healing powers.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Mercury Smile said:


> Even if he did avoid vital organs, it still pierced other organs. But he is painless(?) and just needed to use his head and mouth. Karin's chakra healed his wounds pretty fast, although it does require the other person to the bite. So to heal the internal organs like that, her healing power is greater than Sakura's. I think Sasuke needed a healer in case he lost the White Snake's healing powers.



You forget that Orochimaru experimented on her and now she is some freak hybrid human thingy


----------



## TheRealDJ (Aug 7, 2008)

The one good thing about this, is it explains just how Sasuke could fight 5 or so fights in a row and not be a crippled mess by now.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

cloudsymph said:


> thats if there were a wire around him, elec mag happens from a charge going through a coiled wire IIRC from my physics.  of course the laws of physics don't apply to manga though.
> 
> more coils=stronger magnetism, there is also "area" or something in play and some other variables.
> 
> ...


Sasuke'd have to mimic the coiling, but the actual wire itself is unimportant. If Sasuke can create a narrow current that travels in a coil, he'd create an electromagnet.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> The one good thing about this, is it explains just how Sasuke could fight 5 or so fights in a row and not be a crippled mess by now.



Or how he was able to Train so much during Time skip


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Can Magnestisum move Organs?
> 
> Look at Sasuke being stabbed the only way he could have survived that was if he could move his body organs



Didn't pay attention in your physics class now did you?  You should read about the relationship between metals, magnetism, and electricity.   Perhaps specifically about how the magnetism created by electricity can influence the loosely held electrons that make up some metals.

If you want a more reality based answer, Sasuke used electricity, which was use as a magnet (as in magnetic field) to attract the steel off course.  I.e, if the steel was headed for the heart, the magnetism created by electricity could have shifted the blade (as a magnet) to another area close to the heart.....i.e. magnets "draw" things like steel to them.

The best answer is that this is a fictional story, and the development suits where Kishi wantd to take the story.  For the love of me, I can't expect how you would find this less believable than talking frogs or weapon selling cats.

P.s.  Sasuke was stabbed in multiple areas, but that doesn't necessarily mean instant death.........even in real life, there have been more stories of miraculous surivals from multiple shots, knife wounds, or other that were clearly supposed to kill.

*Most importantly though*, Karin was *instantly* by his side to provide her healing which would have immediately reversed the effects of the fatal stab wounds.


----------



## Lindgren (Aug 7, 2008)

Kishimoto just had to make Karin a medical shinobi, ugh.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm i wonder to what degree Sasuke can create magnetic fields,he could not only affect metals with magnetismus but other stuff with diamagnetismus.It seems like creating magnetic fields is a high level Raiton mastery.


----------



## 8 (Aug 7, 2008)

vagnard said:


> Maybe Karin's secret is about the time she made Sasuke drink her Menstruation >_<





i think i have to puke now.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 7, 2008)

Come on, guys, Sasuke escaped Deidara's inescapable blast which went off feet from him. And you expect a couple of blades on the armpits can kill him? Be realistic.

I'm through for today. I hope to see some senjutsu training spoilers tomorrow.


----------



## achika54 (Aug 7, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Kishimoto just had to make Karin a medical shinobi, ugh.



And a creepy reverse vampire-y one at that...


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

@ vagnard I almost throw up


----------



## achika54 (Aug 7, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Come on, guys, Sasuke escaped Deidara's inescapable blast which went off feet from him. And you expect a couple of blades on the armpits can kill him? Be realistic.



At least he is a little bit actual hurt instead of the usual side of hand "oh it was totally a fake illusionary wound" plot device.


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 7, 2008)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Didn't pay attention in your physics class now did you?  You should read about the relationship between metals, magnetisism, and electricity.   Perhaps specifically about how the magneticism create by electricity can influence the loosely held electrons that make up some metals.
> 
> If you want a more reality based answer, Sasuke used electricity, which was use as a magnet to attract the steal of course.  I.e, if the steel was headed for the heart, the magneticism created by electricity could have shifted the blade (as a magnet) to another area close to the heart.....i.e. magnets "draw" things to it.
> 
> The best answer is that this is a fictional story, and the development suits where Kishi want to take the story.  For the love of me, I can't expect how you would find this less believable than talking frogs or weapon selling cats.



Cute Boys Or Fat sweaty Professer with a Bad comb over and a dull lecture!

Which one do you think i was most intrested in?, But thanks for explaining it i understand it now   





wiesmann said:


> Hmm i wonder to what degree Sasuke can create magnetic fields,he could not only affect metals with magnetismus but other stuff with diamagnetismus.It seems like creating magnetic fields is a high level Raiton mastery.



I wonder Sandaime Kazekage had the special ability to use Magnetisum but if It can be gained by mastering Raiton then does that mean all Bloodlines can be recreated by hardwork.

Maybe if Naruto where to master Wind and Water he could create Ice


----------



## Yashamaru (Aug 7, 2008)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Am I the only one worried about the 8-tails completely pwning Sasuke?


Worried about Sasuke being defeated ?

At the contrary. I mean, I like a lot the character, but I'd like to see him being pawned.

I'm a lot reassured to see the spoilers abiut the unfinished dimension are false. I was really starting to worry.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Cute Boys Or Fat sweaty Professer with a Bad comb over and a dull lecture!
> 
> Which one do you think i was most intrested in?, But thanks for explaining it i understand it now
> 
> ...



He had some special ability conected with Sand probably combining Raiton + Doton to enhance that effect but the human body can be used as an electric current as well.I doubt that Naruto will create ice,he will probably be able to make one Bushin using one element and the other using something else and combining them when he attacks.Just like Ma,Pa and Jiraiya did in HM.


----------



## Saf (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Cute Boys Or Fat sweaty Professer with a Bad comb over and a dull lecture!
> 
> Which one do you think i was most intrested in?, But thanks for explaining it i understand it now
> 
> ...


*sigh*

Better than those people who took learning as something they had to get through, I guess.


----------



## achika54 (Aug 7, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I wonder Sandaime Kazekage had the special ability to use Magnetisum but if It can be gained by mastering Raiton then does that mean all Bloodlines can be recreated by hardwork.
> 
> Maybe if Naruto where to master Wind and Water he could create Ice



I always assumed that the sand-based attack was more wind in nature but mixing in a wee bit of lightening would make more sense for the lovely iron sand.

And yes, I think Kishi would create a plot hole and allow the bloodlines to be recreated.  It would not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Purble Place (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Hmm i wonder to what degree Sasuke can create magnetic fields,he could not only affect metals with magnetismus but other stuff with diamagnetismus.It seems like creating magnetic fields is a high level Raiton mastery.


He was probably, unknowingly producing magnetic fields since the time he completed chidori nagashi. Although high level of Raiton mastery should allow a shinobi to create magnetic fields, imho I find this new ability to be one which Kishimoto just threw in to save Sasuke from Hachibis attack (PNJ backed with science ). Whats next??? Sasuke forming magnetic fields and using them to move metallic objects like Magneto. Come on kishimoto you can do better than that.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 7, 2008)

Saf said:


> Sasuke'd have to mimic the coiling, but the actual wire itself is unimportant. If Sasuke can create a narrow current that travels in a coil, he'd create an electromagnet.



well he'd have to make one fucking small line of lightning in himself somewhere to cause the emf.  lol god well laws of physics don't apply in manga.  considering if he used lightning in himself it would just spread throughout the body and not make a concentrate coil.  lol this shit is crazy mother fucker


----------



## niyesuH (Aug 7, 2008)

another female medical ninja fuck yeah


----------



## TicoTico (Aug 7, 2008)

Without the CS, this is what would've happened against Deidara as well ^_^

I had a dream last night where I read the latest manga chapter at one point. I think, if i remember correctly, that in the dream Hachibi wanted to recruit Sasuke to his/'the jinchuurikis'' side at the end of the battle. 

But it does seem like the battle will end in Sasuke's favour.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Going by the rules of physics  
Doton + Raiton = magnetismus
Doton + Katon = Lava
Fuuton + Katon = Ultra Flame thrower 
Fuuton + Suiton =  pokemon hydro pump 
Fuuton + Katon = Plazma


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke is now the King of miraculous survival.  First he escapes a nuclear bomb and now it looks like he easily survives after being shredded like cheddar cheese.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

So Sasuke heals himself by biting Karin..

How goth can they make him?


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

I pity Sasuke biting someone to heal himself.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Sasuke is now the King of miraculous survival.  First he escapes a nuclear bomb and now it looks like he easily survives after being shredded like cheddar cheese.



No,this time he would have died but only slower if it werent Karin to heal him.If he was stabed directly in those vital spots he would have bein dead


----------



## achika54 (Aug 7, 2008)

cloudsymph said:


> well he'd have to make one fucking small line of lightning in himself somewhere to cause the emf.  lol god well laws of physics don't apply in manga.  considering if he used lightning in himself it would just spread throughout the body and not make a concentrate coil.  lol this shit is crazy mother fucker



You know, I am now half convinced that they are all in Sasuke-Bizarro world via the new atomic eye.

Oh, and I know I am just saying this because I desperately need sleep, but do you think if Sasuke put a lightbulb in his hand/mouth/whatever, it would light up like on the magic show tv specials?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke does all his shopping at Hot Topic.


----------



## kurzon (Aug 7, 2008)

It would be so much more fun for me if Juugo and Karin's powers were swapped.  Make the little glasses girl morph into a sledgehammer, and the big hulking guy be the gps and healer with the "Bite me" t-shirt.

Edit: great next Telegrams image would be Karin in a "Bite me" t-shirt, though


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

The Jewingan will prevail among others.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> I scanned through them. Sasuke actually gets stabbed, which is pretty awesome.
> 
> But since when can you use chakra to move the opponent's blade around to avoid it hitting a fatal spot? Fucking Uchiha plot hole.


Yeah it has to be a plot hole , inless sasuke can suddenly get a new power .  . So how long do you think this fight will last  ?


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Sasuke does all his shopping at Hot Topic.



I believe wal mart


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary said:


> Yeah it has to be a plot hole , inless sasuke can suddenly get a new power .  . So how long do you think this fight will last  ?



yes because sasuke has never just randomly acquired new powers before


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

achika54 said:


> You know, I am now half convinced that they are all in Sasuke-Bizarro world via the new atomic eye.
> 
> Oh, and I know I am just saying this because I desperately need sleep, but do you think if Sasuke put a lightbulb in his hand/mouth/whatever, it would light up like on the magic show tv specials?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary said:


> I believe wal mart



Sunsuke, eh?

I like it  



Hollie said:


> yes because sasuke has never just randomly acquired new powers before



WHAT A TWIST THAT WOULD BE


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Hollie said:


> yes because sasuke has never just randomly acquired new powers before


Believe it !


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke's Wal-mart shopping has been proven.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 7, 2008)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Sasuke is now the King of miraculous survival.  First he escapes a nuclear bomb and now it looks like he easily survives after being shredded like cheddar cheese.



Its not just that it look like he clearly got hit in his arm nerves & leg & his shoulder.

If 8t is using raiton his nerves should be mangled right about now.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Sunsuke, eh?
> 
> I like it
> 
> ...


yeah it would be awesome ! 

I WONDER WHEN IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN !


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary said:


> Yeah it has to be a plot hole , inless sasuke can suddenly get a new power .  . So how long do you think this fight will last  ?



This isnt a new power theoreticaly every Raiton user should be able to create a magnetic field just like Naruto should be able to fly with Fuuton  I gues that Sasuke will use his MS next and give Hachibi some problems then Hachibi will release his Bijuu and turn the game around.At the end somebody will step in and save them,this will lead Sasuke to take Itachi's eyes and gain EMS.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke's body is 50% Ecoli and the other is electricity.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> This isnt a new power theoreticaly every Raiton user should be able to create a magnetic field just like Naruto should be able to fly with Fuuton  I gues that Sasuke will use his MS next and give Hachibi some problems then Hachibi will release his Bijuu and turn the game around.At the end somebody will step in and save them,this will lead Sasuke to take Itachi's eyes and gain EMS.



It was never said to be raito I believe


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary said:


> It was never said to be raito I believe



The Hachibi said it,that he chaneled Raiton in his body


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Sasuke's Wal-mart shopping has been proven.



I believe it has been getting worse D:


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> The Hachibi said it,that he chaneled Raiton in his body


Well Hachibi is bad ass so I will believe him , but sasuke still got hurt


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> And he didn't even rap it



 , YESSSSSSS ITS ALL UCIHA JUST ACCPECT IT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## achika54 (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> This isnt a new power theoreticaly every Raiton user should be able to create a magnetic field just like Naruto should be able to fly with Fuuton  I gues that Sasuke will use his MS next and give Hachibi some problems then Hachibi will release his Bijuu and turn the game around.At the end somebody will step in and save them,this will lead Sasuke to take Itachi's eyes and gain EMS.



No way!  He will never take Itachi's eyes because Sasuke is a man of principle and intergrity 

Plus, they are probably getting a little gross/pickled by now....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2008)

So sucking Karin's Chakra heals you? I wonder what other kind of crazy abilities she has hidden away.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Raiton now you'll know he'll rhyme it with Python.



      .


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> So sucking Karin's Chakra heals you? I wonder what other kind of crazy abilities she has hidden away.



She is a still a shitty figher , but that shit is fucked up so karin is a bitter ?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

You guys are really trying your best to get this thread trashed, huh?

I'll personally neg anyone involved if it happens. Thank you very much.


Jetstorm said:


> So sucking Karin's Chakra heals you? I wonder what other kind of crazy abilities she has hidden away.


Probably not much, actually. Seems like her main purpose is locating/tracking things, as well as healing. If she had attack power, she could have shown it by now (kicking down Suigetsu doesn't count )


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> SO YEAH KARIN
> 
> I WANNA KNOW MORE ABOUT HER POWERS Y'KNOW



YEAH I WONDER HOW MUCH CUTTING HER WILL DO ?


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You guys are really trying your best to get this thread trashed, huh?
> 
> I'll personally neg anyone involved if it happens. Thank you very much.
> 
> Probably not much, actually. Seems like her main purpose is locating/tracking things, as well as healing. If she had attack power, she could have shown it by now (kicking down Suigetsu doesn't count )


Were talking about the naruto manga zaru any way were back on topic . About asking what karins powers can do


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Karin has no defensive capabilities yet Hachibi will pull out the lube sooner than all of you think.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh Zaru  

Okay, so yeah, on a serious note.

Sasuke pulled this whole raiton sword redirection thing out of his ass. I mean, we've never seen a case of this before.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Oh Zaru
> 
> Okay, so yeah, on a serious note.
> 
> Sasuke pulled this whole raiton sword redirection thing out of his ass. I mean, we've never seen a case of this before.



Theres always a first time


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke will continue to pull alot of things out of his ass. It's not long before he resorts to using the new shiny hefty sharingan on Hachibi.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Theres always a first time



Yeah, but, Sasuke tends to just do shit completely unwarranted and without ANY previous evidence of him being able to do such a technique. It's like Kishimoto wants to show him getting beat up just so he can do some random shit and save himself.



Kameil said:


> Sasuke will continue to pull alot of things out of his ass. It's not long before he resorts to using the new shiny hefty sharingan on Hachibi.



It's the Uchiha way


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Oh Zaru
> 
> Okay, so yeah, on a serious note.
> 
> Sasuke pulled this whole raiton sword redirection thing out of his ass. I mean, we've never seen a case of this before.



Some thing new from sasuke . Plot hole or just showing sasuke has trainined ?


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Mycaelis said:


> Yeah, but, Sasuke tends to just do shit completely unwarranted and without ANY previous evidence of him being able to do such a technique. It's like Kishimoto wants to show him getting beat up just so he can do some random shit and save himself.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Uchiha way



IT is kishi way of showing off what sasuke can do , or just saying sasuke is the best  ?


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Saying his love for Sasuke is undying.


lol



Mycaelis said:


> Lol, but it's like Orochimaru taught Sasuke EXACTLY what he fucking needs to do in the future. Like, Q from the old James Bond movies. He always gives Bond the exact fucking tools he'll need for his mission, without knowing what the mission is. It's insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of both.



Well ninjia has to be prepared  .But his sharigan can see the movement ahead of time so that might explain it . re reading naruto manga FTW .


----------



## Fay (Aug 7, 2008)

So Sasuke used a raiton through his body to keep the swords from reaching his vital organs?
I'm glad he didn't completely lost his brains.

He has to hurry up and find all of his brain cells and use it though, because reading the text it looks like hachibi is already coming up with a strategy.
He's going to attack karin definitily, now that he knows her chakra heals wounds.

Oh, and orochimaru didn't teach Sasuke raiton element. Reread chapter 343.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> So Sasuke used a raiton through his body to keep the swords from reaching his vital organs?
> I'm glad he didn't completely lost his brains.
> 
> He has to hurry up and find all of his brain cells and use it though, because reading the text it looks like hachibi is already coming up with a strategy.
> He's going to attack karin definitily, now that he knows her chakra heals wounds.


It looks like she isn't completing useless


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 7, 2008)

hmm... Chapter is getting really interesting
I hope it comes out early


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Hachibi better reveal more of his techniques. I know he has some sort of Octo ink or some shit.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> He has to hurry up and find all of his brain cells and use it though, because reading the text it looks like hachibi is already coming up with a strategy.
> He's going to attack karin definitily, now that he knows her chakra heals wounds.



She'd probably be an easy target so that leaves Suigetsu and Juugo for her protection (if they're smart enough for that much teamwork)

Lol what the hell. Sasuke fights Hachibi, gets hurt, runs to Karin to get healed while Juugo and Sui distract Hachibi, returns, fights, gets hurt again, repeat. Until Karin runs out of blood


----------



## Fay (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary said:


> It looks like she isn't completing useless



She isn't useless at all. She can locate the enemy and heal with her chakra. Looks like the only usefull kunoichi are girls with glasses.
Shiho was usefull and now karin is aswell.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

Gary said:


> Well ninjia has to be prepared  .But his sharigan can see the movement ahead of time so that might explain it . re reading naruto manga FTW .



Yeah, but Hachibi L Jackson is a recluse. I mean, maybe they knew enough about him to prepare for his multiple sword attacks, but even then it would take a lot longer to truly prepare than the time they were given.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Hachibi better reveal more of his techniques. I know he has some sort of Octo ink or some shit.



Octo Ink 
I still hope its not an Octopus


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Hachibi better reveal more of his techniques. I know he has some sort of Octo ink or some shit.



Fuck yeah.

I mean, he's not even released at all yet and they're having hella problems with him. I can't imagine what will happen when he releases.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

You saw the suction cups while he was training Hachibi is easily an Octopus an Octopus has 8 arms.


----------



## Fay (Aug 7, 2008)

I just want to say, again, that I won't mind if Sasuke loses to hachibi.

As long as Sasuke gives it his all, and goes all out. If he does that and Hachibi wins, than he won fair. 

And seeing as he is the only black character in this manga, he definitily deserves to win against a strong character.


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> She isn't useless at all. She can locate the enemy and heal with her chakra. Looks like the only usefull kunoichi are girls with glasses.
> Shiho was usefull and now karin is aswell.


I mean in battle 



Mycaelis said:


> Yeah, but Hachibi L Jackson is a recluse. I mean, maybe they knew enough about him to prepare for his multiple sword attacks, but even then it would take a lot longer to truly prepare than the time they were given.



Well It sounds like they didn't know any thing about him , unless on the way they got some info about him =/


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> She'd probably be an easy target so that leaves Suigetsu and Juugo for her protection (if they're smart enough for that much teamwork)
> 
> Lol what the hell. Sasuke fights Hachibi, gets hurt, runs to Karin to get healed while Juugo and Sui distract Hachibi, returns, fights, gets hurt again, repeat. Until Karin runs out of blood



plot will prevent sasuke from getting hurt anymore.  and if he does plot will have sasuke healed by karin, and karin won't run dry cause plot won't allow it cause if karin dies then sasuke dies and plot is there to protect a useless character that needs plot so save his arse......../gg  lol plot


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

MichaelLucky said:


> well, guess its an Octopus then, I wonder whats its abilities
> Im guessing its Suiton & Genjutsu



That'd be quite impressive considering he's already good at raiton and taijutsu. It'd minimize his weaknesses. 

His true form is gonna be massive, though. And ugly, huge true forms hardly ever defeat anyone.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep in mind the purpose of this fight is to hype Sasuke's MS.

Base Sasuke ~ Deidara full power

and if Hachibi completely owns base Sasuke then it puts him on a very high level himself.

That's when MS comes in and annihilates him.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2008)

yea I knew Hachibi was using a raiton style to make his attacks faster and more unpredictable.

I bet you guys anything that sasuke somehow figure out how to use it!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Tenjin said:


> Kisame is gonna Save Sasuke and team filler Taka , Riding his Tsunami , its gonna be the battle of the Century .
> 
> Kisame vs Hachibi , tho this is impossible , since 50% of manga readers will die from the too Much win



Why didn't I think of that yet... Kisame is a trashtalker and Hachibi is as well. The fight would be epic in manga history. And since there's generally less hate for both characters, it'd be more satisfying for the readers as well.


----------



## Evil (Aug 7, 2008)

Using Raiton to protect his vital's isn't that unusual, Neji did something similar against Kidomaru and his arrows of doom. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if their weren't many ninja's capable of that given how useful it would be to use in any attack.


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 7, 2008)

Judging by the pics it would seemt hat sasuke was really stabbed after all. so much for all that alternative universe shit the other spoilers talked about.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 7, 2008)

wiesmann said:


> Kisame will have an epic comeback in this fight with a Tsunami coming with 300km/h at them



watcha gonna do's againsa 300km/h tsunami???? ya gonna do nuthin ya gonna dies dats wut 

too bad i like 8bi better than kisame, but since plot tells us 8bi must lose eventually i want it to be by kisame's hand so it shows that sasuke still has a while to go before he gets into the A-team  

but i rather sasuke just dies now


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 7, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Hachibi would really rape Sasuke in Bijuu mode In truth Hachibi's cockiness is what's preventing his transformation.



i rather watch him fight as he is, over turning into a giant takoyaki....mmmmmmmm takoyaki


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 7, 2008)

Clearly this thread has gone off-topic once again. I'm recycling this thread, [Consider it a present] but Jetstorm and I will be deleting any spam found in that thread. I'll leave this thread open until I make the new thread, but once the new thread I don't expect to see any spam, off-topic posts, etc. The consequences will be severe.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> The fact that Sasuke charged 9tails without makin a replica.
> 
> It's canon, manga facts, it's beyond contestation.



However, do not forget that Naruto ALWAYS uses Kage bunshin anyway. He just does it smarter now.

While Sasuke refused to use KB until now, even though he could.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 7, 2008)

Sasuke simply underestimated the Hachibi thats why he got staped so easy


----------

